# SAO PAULO | Public Transport



## Falubaz

of course we DO want more pics!!!
can't wait


----------



## mopc

I´m itching to take new pics, especially of the northern and western lines!


----------



## bs.eduardo

*Tietê Bus Station - São Paulo - Brazil*

I don't have information about this station in English. Later I put here more information about Tietê Bus Station... Thanks!

1 -









2 -









3 -









4 -









5 -









6 -









7 -









8 -









9 -









10 -









11 -









12 -









13 -









14 -









15 -









16 -









17 -









18 -









19 -









20 -









21 -









22 -









23 -









24 -









25 -









26 -









27 -









28 - Restaurant.

29 - Bank agency.









30 -









31 -









32 -









33 -









34 -









35 -









36 -









37 -









38 -









39 - Área para espera, no piso superior.









40 -









41 -









42 -









43 -









Regards,
Eduardo


----------



## dchengg

it resembles an airport =P


----------



## Songoten2554

it reminds me of the bus Terminals in Colombia that i been through and have traveled but looks cool nevertheless


----------



## bs.eduardo

Thanks for comment *Songoten2554*! The Tietê terminal passed recently for reforms, and now has new stores, new illumination, and is safer. And it's totally integrated with the subway system!


----------



## Nikom

dchengg said:


> it resembles an airport =P


It looks an Airport,but great Bus Station kay:


----------



## bs.eduardo

Nikom said:


> It looks an Airport,but great Bus Station kay:


Thanks *dchengg* and *Nikom*. Tietê is really better than many airports in Brazil...


----------



## Songoten2554

thats cool intergrated with the Subway system thats good because in New York City where i used to live the massive Subway station of port antority and 42 street and 8th ave its connected to the Port anthority Bus Terminal so thats cool go Mass Transit


----------



## Songoten2554

how do i put pics like that in this site?


----------



## bs.eduardo

Songoten2554 said:


> how do i put pics like that in this site?



You can host your pictures in www.photobucket.com, get the links that site gives to you and open a new thread here... So, you paste the links in your thread. If you have doubts, send me a MP  I hope you understand me, my english is perfect! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chico_pastor

Wow...it looks like an airport...
Very well organized!
Congratulations =)


----------



## lpioe

Looks cool.
We don't have such big bus stations in Switzerland  
Buses are only used for short distances.


----------



## Küsel

lpioe said:


> Looks cool.
> We don't have such big bus stations in Switzerland
> Buses are only used for short distances.


Tiete is like Zürich Hauptbahnhof, I can tell you  There are ten- if not hundredthousands passing through every day. It actually IS a train station for Brazil doesn't have passenger trains anymore (some touristic lines as Sao Paulo-Rio, Curitiba-Paranagua, or Sao Jose das Reis-Tiradentes stil exist though or city trains like our S-Bahn), travellers for near and far board on a local "Rodoviario" (from Rodovia - Motorway). THESE are the trainstations in Brazil and similar big. 

There are several postive aspects (though I as a Swiss are more a train fanatic and I wish Brazil will rediscover trains again - but there is good hope at the moment):
- The prices are quite cheap
- There are several companies for several lines travelling from the same station. That means you don't necessarily have to go from Santos to Sao Paulo and then then to Belo Horizonte to travel to Ouro Preto - there will be probaly a line that wil make that directly.
- The comfort in most busses (at least in the south and southwest) is supperior to our "Postautos" or city busses. It's like travelling in an airplane with movies and movable chairs.
- Some trips take several days with the same bus - if you are afraid to fly or want to see more of the landscape and have time: it's a good option
- They stop every few hours on motorway restaurants where you normally eat very good for a cheap price
- You can even travel abroad. I think Sao Paulo-Santiago is some 72 hours (though too much for me :lol: ) but much cheaper than by plane - for airplane tickets for abroad are priced in $ - which make them unaffordable for a lot of Brazilians.

I was convinced by the system at least


----------



## lpioe

I can clearly see the advantages.
I used a similiar bus in Canada to travel between Montreal and Toronto and I really liked it, the comfort is indeed not comparable to our "Postautos" 
What surprises me though, is that it's cheaper than a flight for such long distances (Sao Paulo-Santiago).


----------



## Dominican2dacore

For some reason bus systems in Latin America are really first world quality. Majority of the main bus terminals resemble airports. Anyway those are some nice pictures.


----------



## Küsel

lpioe said:


> What surprises me though, is that it's cheaper than a flight for such long distances (Sao Paulo-Santiago).


It's because all the international flights are prized in US$ and the Brazilian Real is based on the $ (has even the same symbol). Inflation could be stopped but the currency is still not the strongest and very dependent on the movements of the US$. Domestic flights are quite cheap but the same distance across the border can cost a lot more.


----------



## hkskyline

*Brazil Subway Probe Focuses on Builders*

*Brazil Subway Probe Focuses on Builders *
By STAN LEHMAN 
17 January 2007

SAO PAULO, Brazil (AP) - Prosecutors said Wednesday they suspect mistakes by private builders, rather than heavy rains, caused the collapse of a subway station construction site that buried at least seven people. 

Authorities also warned they may halt work on the station, part of a $1.4 billion subway line being built in South America's largest city, as they investigate what caused last Friday's collapse that killed three people and left four others missing and presumed dead. 

"A serious mistake was made, and what we have to do now is determine if it was in the planning or in its execution," Sao Paulo state Attorney General Rodrigo Pinho said. 

Part of a 130-foot-wide circular hole lined with concrete gave way without warning, swallowing pedestrians, a minibus driving by the site, and dump trucks being used in the project. Several nearby homes were damaged and must now be torn down. 

Pinho said the consortium's suggestion that rain was a leading cause was "ridiculous." Sao Paulo typically experiences heavy rain from November through April and all construction companies factor that into their building plans. 

The Via Amarela Consortium building the subway line declined to comment on Pinho's statements, saying "our main concern now is to attend to the families of the victims and to those who have lost their homes." The company previously issued a statement denying negligence. 

Earlier Wednesday, rescue crews recovered the body of truck driver Franciso Sabino Torres, bringing to three the number of dead retrieved from the crater-like hole left after the collapse. 

Authorities were still trying to recover the bodies of four more people thought buried under tons of rubble and debris, three of them believed to be in the entombed minibus.


----------



## gutooo

*New and Modern Subway Station in São Paulo - Brazil*

Metro has inaugurated on June 30, 2007 the Alto do Ipiranga Station of Line 2- Green. The station is located in the corner of Avenida Doutor Gentil de Moura with Rua Visconde de Pirajá, in the Ipiranga neighborhood.

The expansion works of Line 2 - Green between Ana Rosa and Alto do Ipiranga stations, a section of 3.4 kilometers, started on March 31, 2004 in the corner of Rua Vergueiro and Carlos Petit, in the Vila Mariana neighborhood. Two years later, the Imigrantes (04/15/2006) and Chácara Klabin (05/09/2006) stations have been delivered. The Alto do Ipiranga station was built in the record time of 22 months (the works were started in August 2005). In this section, the State Government invested R$ 954 million.

The next stage of the expansion of Line 2 - Green, with 4.3 kilometers of underground/elevated ways and three stations (Sacomã, Tamanduateí and Vila Prudente), foreseen to be concluded in 2010, is already in progress and the State Government will invest R$ 1.9 billion, including the purchase of 16 new trains.

The Alto do Ipiranga Station is the first one built with a new architectural conception. This model allowed Metro to save resources in the explorations of areas of its building, besides keeping the functionality. The forecast is that it will have 40 thousand entries per day, it has two accesses that allow to reach the station body and the embarkment platforms, which are 25 meters under the street level.

The stations counts on shielded ticket offices, tactile floor, two special elevators, seven staircases and ten escalators, five upwards and five downwards, which can be inverted according to the operating requirements. These escalators are "smart" and operate with reduced speed when there are no users in it, in order to save energy.

The main body of the station is covered by a glass dome with diameter of 18 meters and height of 9 meters. The installation of this special glass cover allows natural lighting and ventilation, making possible savings of 50% in the costs of implementation and maintenance of the ventilation system, besides being an expressive architectural element. The last floor level before the platforms is a mezzanine for distribution in metallic frame with steel deck slab, made of a metallic plate incorporated to the concrete structure. In the Alto do Ipiranga station, this structure is supported by 44 trussed beams in the upper part of the station body. The steel deck allows the access to the embarkment platforms.

All of this frame is treated with a special painting that protects it from the fire action for an approximate time of 90 minutes. The paint used in the painting is intumescent and, under the fire action, is transformed into a dense foam that due to an increase of thickness, protects the structure and provide safety to the users. In its inside portion, Alto do Ipiranga station follows the color patterns of the Brazilian flag (green, yellow, blue and white) in honor to the Ipiranga neighborhood, the cradle of our independence.

Alto do Ipiranga Station, claimed for more than 20 years by the centennial neighborhood of Ipiranga, will also serve an important student center, such as São Marcos University, Nossa Senhora Assunção Pontificial College of Theology, São Camilo University Center, Assunção-UNIFAI University Center and the Language Studies Center of E.E. Alexandre de Gusmão. The neighborhood also has a traditional cultural pole, which includes Monument and the Museum of Ipiranga, with the attached French Garden.

Line 2 - Green of Metro transports daily 340 thousand passengers between Imigrantes and Vila Madalena stations. With the operation of the Alto do Ipiranga Station, the daily demand will achieve 380 thousand passengers.

The forecast is that in 2010, with the full operation of Line 2 - Green between Vila Madalena and Vila Prudente, connected in the Tamanduateí Station with Line "D" of Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos - CPTM and in the Sacomã Station with Expresso Tiradentes, the daily demand of the line reaches 800 thousand people.

Alto do Ipiranga Station:

It is the deepest station of the section. The ticket office hall, the fareboxes and the operating rooms are located at the street level, with natural lighting and ventilation. A central shaft with diameter of 32 m allows the access to both platforms.

The unleveling of 24.16 m between the hall and the platforms is covered in two stages: the first comprised of staircases that reach the transfer platform and the second that foresees sets of staircases, escalators and elevators.

The station architecture is modern and very functional, with emphasis to the ceiling glass vault for entry of sunlight, in addition to the special access to physically disabled people.

The station can be accessed by Avenida Dr. Gentil de Moura and by Rua Visconde de Pirajá. 

Line 2 map:









Urban rail map (clickable):


Well, I went there on June 23rd on the experimental period and on june 30th for the oficial openning cerimony with the governor!

First, some pictures from June 23rd:

[01] Looking to the tunnel:









[02] Looking to the plataform:









[03] On the plataform:









[04] Train:









[05] Train:









[06] Neons:









[07] Green line:









[08] Boarding, Vila Madalena:









[09] <-- BOARDING:









[10] Ground level:









[11] Turnstiles [?]:









[12] Tree:









[13] D. Pedro:









[14] Band:









[15] Human statue:









[16] Human statue:









[17] Station:









[18] New sidewalk:









[19] Fence from Jurassic Park:









[20] Me behind the fence:









[21] Dome:









[22] Zoom:









[23] Lateral entrance:









[24] Turnsltiles:









[25] Croud:









[26] Band:









[27] Promotion:









[28] Inside the dome:









[29] Ground level:









[30] Stairs:









[31] Lots of them:









[32] Going down:









[33] Looking up:









[34] Again:









[35] Going down:









[36] UFO:









[37] Looking up:









[38] Looking down:









[39] Middle of the way:









[40] Boarding:









[41] Looking down:









[42] Train arrives:









[43] Train goes:









[44] Another...:









[45] From above:









[46] Plataform:









[47] Train:









[48] Colors:









[49] Fun:









[50] Party in the train:









[51] On imigrantes station to see the clowns:









[52] Get the train back to the station:









[53] In the train:









[55] New garden:









[56] Reflex:









[57] Lots of levels:









[58] Modern:









[59] Upside down:









[60] More people:









[61] Alto do Ipiranga:









[62] Broken glass:









A video from the same day:






Soon pics from the openning cerimony!


----------



## gutooo

*Pictures from June 30th*

Well, on June 30th, the station was opened!

It was an oficial cerimony with the state's governor and former governors, along with the city's mayor.

I got acces to the press reserved area, so I got some close shots

[01] Inside the reserved area:









[02] Governor and others getting out of the train:









[03] On the escalators:









[04] In front of the mural:









[05] Open:









[06] Alckmin, former governor and almost president:









[07] Serra, São Paulo's governor:









[08] Kassab, São Paulo's mayor:









[09] The governor taking pictures with his phone:









[10] Transportation secretary:









[11] Alckmin:









[12] Giving a Brazil Wood tree as a symbolic gift:









[13] Lembo, former governor:









[14] Alckmin:









[15] Coca Light:









[17] Serra, governor:









[18] Serra:









[19] Serra:









[24] New decoration:









[25] Miror and screen:









[26] Tunnel and train:









[27] Plataform:









[28] Photographers:









[30] Photographer and train:









The video:


----------



## lipe_andreense

added few informations about headway and travel time


----------



## lipe_andreense

*São Paulo Metro - Line 3*

Also visit: *Line 1*

*São Paulo Metro - Line 3*


















*History:*
The second line of São Paulo metro, had its first section operating in 1979, from Sé to Brás, without Pedro II.
The stations were inaugurated as the line expanded slowly to west and east.
In December of 1988, almost 10 years later, the line was complete, From Barra Funda, in the west-central area, to Itaquera, in the east, where a huge parcel of the population lives (since the beginning the line was aways overcrowded)

Its construction used the areas in side of the metropolitan trains lines, so it was pretty easy.

In 1993 the line's name was changed from East-West Line to Line 3 - Red (although it was the second line built)



*Information:*

_Length:_ 22 km
_Stations:_ 18
_Fleet:_ 47 six-car trains
_Daily passengers:_ 967.117
_Headway:_
Peak: 101 s
Offpeak: 143 s
Max: 286 s

_Round trip time:_ 63 minutes


Here are some pictures of the stations, in west to east order:



*Barra Funda Station*

*Opening:* 12/17/1988

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over lateral and central platforms, with metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons, as well as to the Latin-American Memorial is available. The transfer to the metropolitan train (CPTM), the urban and inter-city bus terminals, as well as a car parking area is provided.

Barra Funda Multimodal Terminal









Turnstiles









Transfer to CPTM









Stairs to platforms









Boarding platform









??? platform






















*Marechal Deodoro Station*

*Opening:* 12/17/1988

*Characteristics:*
Underground station with distribution mezzanine and lateral platforms, with fair faced concrete structure and openings for natural lighting. An access for physically disabled persons is available.

In this station, the tracks are overlayed, each platform is at a different level.

First level: mezzanine and turnstiles









Second level: Barra funda destination





























Third level: Itaquera destination






















*Santa Cecília Station*

*Opening:* 12/10/1983

*Characteristics:*
Underground station with distribution mezzanine and lateral platforms, with fair faced concrete structure and openings for natural lighting. An access for physically disabled persons is available.

Mezzanine and turnstiles









Tracks









Stairs









Platforms
































*República Station*

*Opening:* 04/24/1982

*Characteristics:*
Underground station with two distribution levels and lateral and central platforms, with fair faced concrete structure. An access for physically disabled persons is available. In future a transfer to Line 4-Yellow will be provided.

When the station was built, they built another station together, to the future line 4. This part of the station was sealed for many years, and when the line 4 finaly started to be built, the "almost ready" station had to be almost totally rebuild, because of major changes in the project of line 4.

This station is ona of the most deep in São Paulo. There are 4 levels before you can reach the platform

Entry in the Republica Square









In Arouche Street









A famous building in São Paulo - Terraço Itália (right)









Turnstiles









Construction of line 4, these wood hedges are all over the station









Finally, after 4 levels, the platform









Barra Funda destination






















*Anhangabaú Station*

*Opening:* 11/26/1983

*Characteristics:*
Underground station with two distribution mezzanines, located above both the extremities of the central platform, fair faced concrete structure and openings for natural lighting. An access for physically disabled persons is provided.

Entry and turnstiles



















Stairs









Platform



















Barra Funda destination









Itaquera destination












*Sé Station*

*Characteristics:*
Underground station connecting *Line 1* with *Line 3*. It consists of two overlaying levels with two lateral platforms and one central platform (one set per line), with openings for natural lighting. The main entrance is incorporated into the square at sidewalk level.

It's the biggest station in the entire system, at least 1 million people pass by this station per day.


Main access, in Sé Square. In the back is the Sé Cathedral









A lot of turnstiles









The three levels of the station









The lower level is line 1 - Blue









The middle level is line 3 - red



















Line 1 level



















Elevator









Line 1 train approaching












*Pedro II Station*

*Opening:* 08/23/1980

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution hall on street level, with elevated lateral platforms, fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons is provided.

In the time of the construction, two underground platforms were built, for the future line yellow (southeast-southwest, actual line 4). Unfortunately, because of major changes in the project, this line will never pass in this station, and the platforms will still be useless. 

Turnstiles









Right below this level are the abandoned platforms









Stairs to platforms









Platforms



















Bus station, connected with que Metro station









Train in the elevated section












*Brás Station*

*Opening:* 03/10/1979

*Characteristics:*
Elevated station with lateral and central platforms, fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons as well as connection with metropolitan trains (CPTM) is available.

The Metrô station is a little far from CPTM platforms, at least 6 minutes walking from Metro to CPTM, and vice-versa.

Metro turnstiles









Mezzanine



















Platforms



















CPTM Station seen from the Metro Station









Transfer hallway









CPTM platforms





















*Bresser Station*

*Opening:* 08/23/1980

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and prefabricated concrete roofing. An access for disabled persons is provided.

In 2006, the name was changed to "Bresser-Mooca", in honor to the Moóca historical district.

Turnstiles









Mezzanine









Stairs to platforms









Central platform





























CPTM traisn runs in tracks in the side of the sation











*Belém Station*

*Opening:* 09/05/1981

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and prefabricated concrete roofing. An access for physically disabled persons as well as connection with the urban bus terminal and to the parking area is available.

Bus terminal (north side)









Station entry









Trains Parking









Turnstiles









Platform seen from mezzanine































*Tatuapé Station*

*Opening:* 11/05/1981

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons is provided, as well as the connection to the shopping center, the metropolitan train (CPTM), and the urban bus terminal.

This is a big station, serving line 3 and 2 CPTM lines (11 and 12). But the transfer is paid. It also connects with two important shoppings of East Region: "Shopping Metro Tatuapé" and "Shopping Metro Boulevard Tatuapé", each one in one side of the line

Metro turnstiles









Mezzanine





























Metro Platforms



















CPTM platforms: in the front, line 11(orange); in the back, line 12(violet)












*Carrão Station*

*Opening:* 05/31/1986

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons as well as connection with the urban bus terminal is available.

Turnstiles









Mezzanine









Platform seen from mezzanine



















Bus terminal (south side)



















Station access, over Radial Leste Av.












*Penha Station*

*Opening:* 05/31/1986

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons as well as a connection with the urban bus terminal is available.

Although the station is in surface, one of the entries is undergroud, because of a huge terrain cut made for the former railway (actual line 11)

Turnstiles









Mezzanine









Platfom









Barra Funda destination
































*Vila Matilde Station*

*Opening:* 08/27/1988

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons as well as connection with the urban bus terminal is provided.

Station seen from street



















Station entry









Turnstiles









Mezzanine









Platform seen from mezzanine (Barra Funda Destination)










































*Guilhermina-Esperança Station*

*Opening:* 08/27/1988

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons is available.
Conection to urban bus terminal available.

Station entry









Turnstiles






























































*Patriarca Station*

*Opening:* 09/17/1988

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons as well as connection with the urban bus terminal is available.

Station exterior









Bus Terminal









Acces tunnel






























































*Artur Alvim Station*

*Opening:* 09/17/1988

*Characteristics:*
Surface station with distribution mezzanine over the central platform, with fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing. An access for physically disabled persons as well as connection with the urban bus terminal is available.



















































In the back, ther is a deactiveted station, from line 11.
This station was closed to create an express train service.






















*Itaquera Station*

*Opening:* 10/01/1988

*Characteristics:*
Elevated station with two central platforms at the floor with the distribution hall and the turnstiles. Fair faced concrete structure and metallic truss roofing.
An access for physically disabled persons is provided, as well as a connection with metropolitan trains (CPTM) and the urban bus terminal.
Also available is the "Poupatempo" Service (public services as document emission) and an access to the parking area.

Station entry



















Bus terminal









Inside the station. On the left: CPTM platforms. On the riright: Metro platforms









Mezzanine









Stairs to platforms









Metro platform



















CPTM platform





























Itaquera Yard, where line 3 trains park an go to maintenance


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Keep doing this great job kay:


----------



## Tlag

Ow! Excelent!


----------



## lipe_andreense

Line 3 trains


----------



## DJZG

wow... nice report... i enjoyed watching it


----------



## lipe_andreense

DJZG said:


> wow... nice report... i enjoyed watching it


Thanks!!


----------



## caco

Excellent thread, Lipe, congratulations!


----------



## Bernini

Great thread! I recently went to sao paulo and got to use this metro (Republica and Sé) I must say Sé station is crazy! alot of people go there and transfer are insane, loved it.


----------



## lipe_andreense

Yes, Sé is really crazy, even when trains appear in 30 seconds it still crowded

here is a video of Sé Station, boarding platforms to Itaquera at night rush


----------



## luclasaw

Feio feio que doi são as paredes e tetos de concreto cru! Hoje e dia pelo mundo são cobertas com materias mais dinamicos!


----------



## Tiago Costa

For eye candy stations, wait for the new stations of lines 2 and 4 to be completed in 2009/2010.


----------



## Tlag

Alguém me ajuda com idéias para melhorar esse thread?


----------



## atmBrasil

Very awsome!!! Sao Paulo amazes me everyday.


----------



## davsot

really cool stations. I was viewing São Paulo in Google Earth and checking out the rail lines. Planning on visiting it someday.


----------



## mqts

*CPTM - Metropolitan railway of São Paulo (Brazil)*

CPTM (Portuguese: Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos, Paulista Company of Metropolitan Train) is a regional rail company created in 1992 to operated the suburban rail system in greater São Paulo.

With approximately 2 million passengers per day, CPTM has 93 stations on its network of 261.9 km (162.7 mi) and six lines (beginning at 7, because lines 1 to 6 belongs to metro), and operates from 4:00 am to 12:00 am from Sunday do Fridays, and from 4:00 am to 1:00 am on Saturdays. There are six connections with metro system, which four of them are free.

From the dark beginning, inheriting lines where trains used to run with opened doors and passengers surfing on the top of them, the whole system are being converted to full metro standard, which includes new and refurbished trains and stations, new workshops, signaling and power supply system. In some lines, demand has grown up to 400% in 10 years, depending on the line.

Its lines were built in the 19th century. Lines 7 and 10 were a part of São Paulo Railway Co. (SPR), also called “The British” due the fact of being constructed in 1867 and operated by a British Consortium until 1946. After that, SPR was owned by federal government, and change its name to Estrada de Ferro Santos – Jundiaí (EFSJ, Santos to Jundiaí Railroad). It was the first railway built in São Paulo state.

Lines 11 and 12 were a section of Estrada de Ferro Central do Brasil (EFCB, Brazil’s Central Railroad), which was on of the most important railroad, connecting the three most relevant states of the country. Both EFCB and EFSJ, with another 18 federal owned railways, were joined in 1957, creating the Rede Ferroviária Federal S.A. (Federal Railway Network), with more than 20,000 km. Line 11 is a part of São Paulo’s branch, built in 1875, and line 12, a part of Poá’s branch, opened in 1933

Lines 8 and 9 belonged to Estrada de Ferro Sorocabana (EFS, Sorocabana Railroad). The line 9’s section is also called Jurubatuba’s branch, and was built in 1957 to connect Sorocabana’s main line to Sorocabana’s Mayrink-Santos line in a shorter way, through São Paulo and running along Pinheiros river. Line 8 is the main section, which begins at Júlio Prestes station, until today the first station of the line, opened in 1875 too. In 1971, with other 4 state-owned railways, EFS became a part of Ferrovia Paulista S.A. (FEPASA, Paulista Railway), which began works of modernization in 1975, and elevated service quality. FEPASA was the first of these three operators to use the term “Metropolitan Trains” for its suburban rail system. It included the acquisition of 150 EMU of three cars, which could operate with six or twelve-car-train sets. 100 EMU were built by CCTU (Consórcio Construtor de Trens Unidade, Multiple Units Constructor Consortium), and are also called “The French” (due to its origin, France) or “Fepasão” (Portuguese for “Big Fepasa”, due to its formation and length, twelve cars and approximately 235 m (770 ft)). The Consortium were formed by Cobrasma, MTE, Francorail, Brown Boveri and Traction Cen Oerlikon. The other 50 EMU were built by Eletrocarro Consortium (Budd, Mafersa, Villares, Sorefame and ACEC). But 40 units were transferred to RFFSA lines as a payment (I’m not completely sure). When CPTM assumed Fepasa’s operation, in 1996, the other 10 units were transferred to lines 11 and 12.


Map (with metro lines)









Datasheet
Lines: 6 (7-12) + 2 under project (13 and 14)
Stations: 93
Lenght: 261.9 km (163 mi)
Fleet: 352 EMU (1089 cars), of 2, 3 and 4 cars

Power Supply: Catenary/3,000 Vdc
Gauge: 1,600 mm (whole network except section of 6.4 km between Itapevi and Amador Bueno), 1,000 mm (only section of 35.4 km between Lapa and Amador Bueno); dual gauge (1,600 mm/1,000 mm) between Itapevi and Lapa.

Lines









Fleet (D = Driver car; T = Trailer car; M = Motor car)
Series 1700, 2000, 2070 (2000 II), 3000, 5500 and 5550 (5550 II)









Series 1100, 1400, 1600, 2100, 4400, 4800 and 5000















Series 1700 arriving at Piqueri station, line 7









Series 1700 arriving at Jaraguá station, line 7









Series 2000 at Brás station, line 11









Series 4400 arriving at Brás station, line 12









Series 5000 at Imperatriz Leopoldina station, line 8









Series 1100 departing from Jaraguá station, line 7









Series 3000 arriving at Presidente Altino station, line 9









Series 5000 running on line 8









Series 3000 arriving at Santo Amaro station, line 9









Series 2100 at Luz station, line 10









Series 1400 at Lapa Yard









Series 2100 runnning on line 10










Series 2070 at Presidente Altino Yard









Series 1700 at Luz station, line 7









Three trains (Series 2070) at Grajaú, line 9 (you can see a piece of one at photo's bottom)









Series 5550 at Comendador Ermelino station, line 12









Series 2000 arriving at José Bonifácio station, line 11









Luz station, lines 7, 10 and 11 (also 8 and 14 in the future)









Brás station, lines 10, 11 and 12 (also 13 in the future)









Series 2000 and 1700 at Luz station, lines 11 and 7









Series 1100 and 1700 at Luz station, line 10 (both)









Series 2000 at Luz station, line 11









Series 2000, 1700 and 2100 at Luz station, lines 11, 7 and 10









Series 2100 at Rio Grande da Serra station, line 10

















Series 2100 at Autódromo station, line 9









Main access and hall, Luz station

















Subterraneous hall, Luz station









More information:
Official site (In portuguese): http://www.cptm.sp.gov.br
Brazilian Thread at SkyscraperCity: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446150
Railway electrification in Brazil (In portuguese): http://www.tsfr.org/~efbrazil/electrobras.html
TGVBR (Forum, in portuguese): http://www.tgvbr.seuhost.net/phpBB3/index.php
TGVBR (CPTM Page): http://www.tgvbr.seuhost.net/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=26
TGVBR (Station index): http://www.tgvbr.seuhost.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=270
TGVBR (Rolling Stock index): http://www.tgvbr.seuhost.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=863


----------



## IcaroSP

Great thread!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

WoW! Great job! Tanks for share with us!


----------



## hkskyline

*Sao Paulo's Hydrogen-Powered Bus*

*Sao Paulo hails hydrogen-powered bus *
1 July 2009
Agence France Presse

Sao Paulo on Wednesday unveiled plans to introduce Latin America's first hydrogen-powered bus, which from August will plough the city's thronged streets, spewing water vapor instead of carbon dioxide.

The first prototype is scheduled to enter service next month, with trials expected to end in 2011.

"Brazil is one of five countries in the world that have mastered this technology and that has developed a hydrogen-powered bus," Sao Paulo's governor Jose Serra said presenting the plan.

As part of the trial three more hydrogen buses will be built as well as a hydrogen production facility.

The vehicles will be able to travel 300 kilometers (186 miles) on 45 kilograms (99 pounds) of hydrogen stored in the bus's nine tanks, and 40 kilometers (24 miles) more using battery power.

At the beginning of 2008 Sao Paulo, with 11 million inhabitants, had six million vehicles.


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro, Three Centuries of Evolution*

*SÃO PAULO, BRAZIL*


POPULATION: 11 million (18 million metropolitan area)
METRO SYSTEM: 331 km (CPTM = 260 km + CMSP = 61 km)
DAILY RIDERSHIP: circa 5,200,000 passengers (as of late 2009)
NUMBER OF STATIONS: 151 (15 under construction, over 50 planned)
OFFICIAL WEBSITES: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/ (Metro Company) http://www.cptm.sp.gov.br/ (CPTM)











Metro and CPTM logos








Consolação Station, 1991, line 2









New Line 2 train, made in Brazil

I'm opening this thread on the São Paulo metro system as there hasn't been any for a while in this section and there has been a lot of developments in the system, especially when it comes to current construction and future plans.

As you might know, São Paulo is Brazil's largest city with some 11 million inhabitants. Its first metro line opened in 1974 (line 1) and then lines 3 (1978) and line 2 (1991), but by then Brazil's financial crises stopped metro construction and the city's complementary, much older suburban rail system (now under CPTM) was in a state of chaos and abandonment. 

By the late 90's Brazil's situation improved and the first actions to be taken to solve São Paulo's mass transit problems were to upgrade the CPTM system, which by 1995 transported some 500,000 passangers a day, but now transports over 2,000,000.

New trains were bought, replacing the old ones, which were refurbished, increasing supply of trains:









New Alstom train for CPTM line 9 (made in Brazil), about 100 new trains are coming!

Now the city's, the state's and the nation's situation improved so many projects were revived and new projects were created. 

Currently three lines are under construction/extension:

Line 4 is completely new and will open partially in 2010, with 6 stations and the remaining 5 stations by 2012.

Line 2 is being extended eastward and three new stations will open in 2010 (one maybe still this year)

Line 5 is being extended northward and 10 new stations will be added, greatly improving this now still isolated line. 

As you can see from today's (2009) map:










Line five is only connected to line 9 and kind of form a "second metro system" almost separated from the rest (the gray lines in this map are metro too).

Line 4 will greatly improve this as it will connect line 9 to the central part of the system, drastically improving mobility in the city.

The expansion of line 2 to the east will also create a new connection at Tamanduateí, with CPTM line 10, also vastly enriching travel possibilities and undoing the system's current bottleneck at its central sections.

Planned extensions for 2017 (I would be happy enough if half of that is actually built by that year :cheers








Click here for a full view of this map.

The system today transports over 5 million passengers a day (Metro Company: 3 million, CPTM: 2 million) but since many only consider the Metro Company as actual metro, São Paulo is usually ranked lower in international comparisons. The truth is both systems operate full metros, with headways below 10 minutes and fully segregated tracks, aside from complete tariff integration (no pay to go from one system to the other).

São Paulo's metro operates at a flat rate of around 1.30 USD per trip regardless of length, time of day, day of week or number of transfers. An electronic rechargeable metro card is the most used physical ticket in the system (called Bilhete Único). There is a small discount for frequency.










The current under-construction expansions are expected to increase ridership to almost 6 million by late 2010 and will add yet another 3 million by 2017, resulting in a daily week-day ridership of 9 million passengers a day, rivalling giants such as Tokyo and Moscow (and Beijing and Shanghai in the near future).

The expansions include three monorail lines, which if materialized would endow Sao Paulo with the world's largest monorail system.









One of Sao Paulo's planned monorail stations. 









The end of tunneling work for line 4 in October 2009 - first stations scheduled to open by March 2010.









The new train (Rotem) for line 4. Driverless.









Line 4 will feature screen platform doors. It will be among the most modern metro lines in the world.

Here is the PDF with the september 2009 constriction update pictures for line 4 for the more engineering-inclined:http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/expansao/...etembro_09.pdf

Video on the extension of line 5, which started this year (sorry Portuguese only, institutional government video) 





Render of a future line 5 station:

















*More pics to showcase the incredible diversity of a system built over the 19th, 20th and 21st centuries:*









Caieiras Station, 1883 (built, obviously, as a regular station not metro, now serving CPTM line 7)









Luz Station, 1901 (lines 7, 8, 11, 10, 1 and 4) - will become the busiest in the system by 2011, of course there is a huge underground section, this is just the old British-built building from the Victorian age, now housing the Museum of the Portuguese Language.









Former Roosevelt station (1870, now part of Bras station)









Line 5 - Capao Redondo Station (2002)









Vila Mariana station (1974) entrance - typical line 1 station from the mid seventies, all stations to the south of it are almost identical, the first batch of São Paulo metro stations.










Liberdade Station (Asian Quarter) also from late 70's (line 1)









Liberdade Station (1975)










Santo Amaro Station (2002) - Line 5 - The station itself is a cable-stayed bridge over a river. 









Another pic of the "bridge-station".









Train at Hebraica Rebouças Station, line 9 (CPTM, 2000). This line for the most part follows the Pinheiros river and is entirely at grade, totalling 34 km and 18 stations. Like all CPTM lines, it was formerly a regular railroad line for general purposes but has now been converted for metro-only uses. It transports only some 200,000 passengers a day because it still needs line 4 to connect it to the central part of the system. Ridership will rise to at least 600,000 a day by late 2010. New trains have been bought.









The cool and cozy interior of a typical new line 9 station, all built in 2000. Line 9 existed since the 70's as a partial metro line but few stations existed. The old stations are being modernized.









Vila Olimpia station, line 9 - exterior of a typical new line 9 station with bridge over Riverside Highway. 









The "old" section of Santo Amaro station, serving line 9, which dates from 1982. It's a unique station, no other is even remotely similar to it. It was connected to the modern Santo Amaro station in 2002 when line 5 was built above it.









Line 10 Train near Bras station. 









Line 10 Train at Dom Bosco station (2000) at the far east of the city.









Sé (central) Station - the busiest in the system, and it shows in this picture. Best avoided during rush hours.









Mogi Das Cruzes station, at the city of the same name just east of Sao Paulo with a crummy surviving VW Fusca (Beetle):lol:. The CPTM system, unlike the "Metro" system, reaches many neighboring cities.









Line 1 (northern extension)









Luz station CPTM (1901)









Julio Prestes Station, 1936 (line 8) - originally a long distance railroad station, now underused, main building houses the São Paulo Music Hall and Philharmonic Orchestra.









Tatuapé Station (1987), lines 3, 11 and 10, eastern part of town.









Alto do Ipiranga station (2006), foreshadowing the architecture of most of the city's future underground stations.









Brás Station (east of city center, lines 3, 10, 7, 11, 12), one of the largest physically, this picture only shows part of its CPTM section, to the left there is a huge elevated annex Metro station and two old-days railroad buildings to the right. The hole station is an amalgamation of several stations from different years.









View from the elevated part of Brás station









CPTM train (line 9) - new "red" livery (Alstom made in Brazil)





*I HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THANK YOU FOR VISITING AND COMMENTING*


----------



## mopc

Update on new Line 2 Tamanduateí Station by Eduardo GJF:


----------



## Eduardo GJF

I'm glad to know my pics are useful here kay:

We're all looking foward to the Line 2 Extension (mostly because of the connection with Line 10) and the brand new Line 4 - which will connect Lines 1, 2, 3, 7, 10 and 11 with the "almost-isolated" Lines 9 and 5. Both will be inaugurated in 2010.


----------



## xcleitonx

Here we have a powerfull expansion plan for 2014, and i think são paulo will be the great city in mobility urban services.

however, we'll have a great challenge.

these pictures were very good...


----------



## JoseRodolfo

The videos are great!!!


----------



## mopc

New Rotem train for line 4, entering testing phase.


----------



## mopc

New train for line 3, entering test phase:


----------



## mopc

Some of Sao Paulos metro lines run on old railways from the 19th century thus some of the system is not counted as real metro, although trains operate like a metro in intervals of a few minutes, no transfer fee to "real" metro lines, it's the same system actually.

A picture of São Paulo's CPTM line 7 serving the north of the metropolitan area:


----------



## mopc

Level crossing on line 7:


----------



## mopc

Video of Line 7 train passing through a level crossing by Brazilian forumer Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

Another video of a more urban, central part of line 7. By Tiago Costa.






Line 7 is great to show lesser known parts of the system which are far from the center and of more difficult access.


----------



## mopc

Line 7 uses an old railroad built by a British consortium in 1864, thus it displays features of 19th century British architecture and engineering:


----------



## mopc

*BONUS: 1970'S TRAINS AND PICS*


----------



## mopc

More archtectural details from line 7










Varzea Paulista station gee Im a freak but not even I knew this station existed hehehe


----------



## mopc

Plate celebrating Brazil's Second Emperor 












Historical plate:


----------



## mopc

São Paulo's old central Luz station was built as part of this old railroad, now the station serves several Metro and CPTM lines, including line 7.



















Jundiaí Station - Jundiaí is a city of 400,000 inhabitants north of Sao Paulo and is the only city outside the Sao Paulo metropolitan area to be served by the CPTM Metro system.


----------



## mopc

New Line 4 - PAULISTA STATION - almost ready to rock'n'roll - opening scheduled for 30 days from now (late March)!!!!

(pics from forumer richter30)

Street access almost complete:


----------



## mopc

New Line 2 stations Vila Prudente and Tamanduateí station UPDATE by richter30

Vila Prudente:


















Tamanduateí


----------



## mopc

One more pic of Vila Prudente station:


----------



## mopc

Here's a cool picture of Sao Paulos's new bike path built along CPTM line 9 along the Pinheiros River, just opened. Behind it Santo Amaro Station (lines 5 and 9):










Edit: found a pic of Sao Paulo's State Governor (the bald guy) biking along the bike path. heheeh


----------



## mopc

Video of new CPTM train "caught" in one of Sao Paulo's train yards during testing


----------



## mopc

Some new pics of line 4 (Faria Lima station and adjacent tunnel) from camilapicolo, posted by forumer DPJ1986




























Almost ready to open within a month!


----------



## mopc

New access for Cidade Universitária station, by forumer Lanterna


----------



## mopc

It seems the soon-to-be-opened Paulista station of the much anticipated soon-to-be-opened line 4 has already been "baptized", as this picture from forumer Garciaex shows (broken glass) hehe


----------



## mopc

New CPTM train 7000 for line 12 by LRO


----------



## mopc

Video of the same train also by LRO


----------



## mopc

Cool vid of a CPTM series 4400 train in new red-gray livery


----------



## mopc

BrunoB. said:


> I was just looking the first map on the first post.....someone needs to update it with a more recent one, because it is already out of date.....


Unfortunately I have no access to the first post, but all such threads have this problem, especially because the moderators here chose to merge all Sao Paulo threads into one, beginning with a thread from 2005...

The updated map can be found in later posts.


----------



## BrunoB.

^^

Ok, thanks man!


----------



## mopc

*NEW PICS LINE 4 - THIS LINE WILL NOT BE OPENED, IT WILL BE BORN!

A FEW DAYS FROM BIRTH!*























































Pics by Daigo Oliva


----------



## mopc

Videos (cell-phone, low quality) of the first train tests at Paulista station of line 4, days before opening

by forumer richter30


----------



## jlingoa

Just joined this great thread. Was recently vacationing in the Sao Paulo area (Guaruja and Santos) and plan to return soon to so some railfanning. Would like to know the possiblities of photographing on the rail lines. Are photographers hassled by the security personnel?

Obrigado


----------



## mopc

^^ Not anymore, forumers all inform that security personell in Sao Paulo no longer repress photographs in the system. There appears to have been a change in legislation.

By the way if you ever come down here PM me I live in Santos but I know SP very well.


----------



## mopc

Another new pic of line 4 dug out by forumer xcleintonx


----------



## mopc

Inside the train


----------



## mopc

Get ready for a whole lotta new line 4 pics in the coming days and weeks! Inauguration will be in April.


----------



## mopc




----------



## mopc

Inside the train


----------



## mopc

Butantã station (line 4) by LRO


----------



## jlingoa

!!!Great, great photos!!! Which stations will be opening in April??


----------



## mopc

^^ Paulista and Faria Lima only.But they are desperate to open at least partially until March 30, when the current state governor no longer will be able to participate in openings or leave plaques with his name - he will be a candidate for the federal government... they're talking about "assisted operations" by March 26, probably with very limited opening hours. 

Everything is behind schedule, The main transfer stations of Luz, Republica, Pinheiros will only open after July, I'd say October (election month...) so line 4 will be of little use until then...


----------



## mopc

PORTUGUESA TIETÊ STATION - connected to Sao Paulo's main intercity bus station (Brazil's largest)

EDIT April 7 - more pics added!


















new pics (added April 7th):


----------



## mopc

The new Sacomã station (line 2) is connected to Sao Paulo's BRT system (called Expresso Tiradentes). Some pics:


----------



## mopc

New video of a line 4 train in tests, trial operation with passengers scheduled to start 5 days from now!


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Train leaving Santos-Imigrantes Station


----------



## mopc

A still of the above scene by LRO AC:


----------



## mopc

Jabaquara Yard, line 1










Elevated tracks near Santana station, line 1










Portuguesa-Tietê station, line 1










Inside a line 1 train, they are all like this (Budd Mafersas from the early 70's)




























Tracks going underground near Parada Inglesa station, line 1


----------



## mopc

People conveyor belt between Consolação and Paulista stations (lines 2 and 4 transfer)










This is the only transfer where each station has its own separate name, linked by this huge corridor. Paulista station will open in a few days for trial operations.

By Rafael Comitre


----------



## mopc

A nice explicative video of all CPTM rolling stock


----------



## batman08

The new 4 line looks very modern! Congratulations! When it is expected to be open?


----------



## maurocsf

batman08 said:


> The new 4 line looks very modern! Congratulations! When it is expected to be open?


The firsts stations will open next month, April 2010.










http://saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=208839#0


----------



## mopc

batman08 said:


> The new 4 line looks very modern! Congratulations! When it is expected to be open?


As the forumer said above, sometime in April, although there are many delays and some people speculate it might be May, but only two stations will open now, the remaining 9 will open later: 

Republica, Luz, Pinheiros, Butantã will open later this year, closing phase I.

Phase II stations were always slated to open at least two years after phase I is complete, which means stations Higienopolis, Oscar Freire, Fradique Coutinho and Morumbi will open by 2012 or later.


----------



## mopc

A funny pic of metro personnel "hiding" under the platform at the train yard


----------



## mopc

New vids of line 4 trains and Paulista station!


----------



## mopc

Pic of Faria Lima station almost ready to open


----------



## mopc

And updates on the other line under construction, the eastern extension of line 2! Due to open in a few months!

By forumer Eduardo GJF

Tamanduateí station









Yard









Train washer assembly 



















New line 2 yard









Vila Prudente station


----------



## mopc

More line 2 updates

By Paulo Arós


----------



## mopc

More updates by prolific forumer Eduardo GJF!!!

















































































Tamanduateí station


----------



## mopc

Photo gallery of line 4 by a Brazilian news website:

http://noticias.uol.com.br/album/100329metrosp_album.jhtm?abrefoto=2#fotoNav=3


----------



## mopc

SAO PAULO METRO elected the best metro system in the Americas!!










http://www.intelog.net/site/default...olhido%20como%20o%20melhor%20das%20Am%E9ricas

28/3/2010

Metrô de São Paulo é escolhido como o melhor das Américas

Multimodalidade


Nota
?
0 votos
O Metrô de São Paulo é o melhor das Américas (Best Metro Americas), de acordo com a The Metros, principal premiação do setor metroviário no mundo. 

O anúncio foi feito durante a conferência MetroRail 2010, que reuniu em Londres, 250 executivos, representantes de 70 companhias de metrô de 40 países.

O júri, formado por especialistas de publicações como BBC News, Metro Report International, Passenger Focus e Spitfire Consultancy, escolheu o Metrô-SP pelos seguintes critérios: cobertura da rede, integração com outros sistemas de transportes, frequência, eficiência e segurança dos serviços, níveis de serviço ao cliente, avaliação do serviço e do preço pelo cliente, condições gerais como acessibilidade, segurança pública e operacional, altos níveis de confiabilidade e alto padrão de desempenho, inovação tecnológica, considerações e contribuições ambientais.

Segundo o presidente do Metrô-SP, José Jorge Fagali, a premiação é um reconhecimento da excelência dos serviços prestados. "Operando desde 1974, a companhia atualmente passa por um período de inovações, com significativos investimentos na expansão e modernização da rede, que somam R$ 11 bilhões no período entre 2007 e 2010".

A conferência escolheu o metrô de Londres como o melhor da Europa e o de Cingapura o da Ásia-Pacífico. Realizado anualmente, o evento tem o objetivo de promover a troca de conhecimento e intercâmbio de melhores práticas entre os executivos das companhias de metrô de todo o mundo.

A premiação The Metros foi criada para reconhecer as realizações mais significativas dos principais líderes do transporte de alta capacidade. Sua missão é identificar e reconhecer as companhias que tem demonstrado uma extrema habilidade em manter, com sucesso, seus padrões de excelência.


Por Agência IN


----------



## mopc

SAO PAULO METRO elected the best metro system in the Americas!!










http://www.intelog.net/site/default...olhido%20como%20o%20melhor%20das%20Am%E9ricas

28/3/2010

Metrô de São Paulo é escolhido como o melhor das Américas

Multimodalidade


Nota
?
0 votos
O Metrô de São Paulo é o melhor das Américas (Best Metro Americas), de acordo com a The Metros, principal premiação do setor metroviário no mundo. 

O anúncio foi feito durante a conferência MetroRail 2010, que reuniu em Londres, 250 executivos, representantes de 70 companhias de metrô de 40 países.

O júri, formado por especialistas de publicações como BBC News, Metro Report International, Passenger Focus e Spitfire Consultancy, escolheu o Metrô-SP pelos seguintes critérios: cobertura da rede, integração com outros sistemas de transportes, frequência, eficiência e segurança dos serviços, níveis de serviço ao cliente, avaliação do serviço e do preço pelo cliente, condições gerais como acessibilidade, segurança pública e operacional, altos níveis de confiabilidade e alto padrão de desempenho, inovação tecnológica, considerações e contribuições ambientais.

Segundo o presidente do Metrô-SP, José Jorge Fagali, a premiação é um reconhecimento da excelência dos serviços prestados. "Operando desde 1974, a companhia atualmente passa por um período de inovações, com significativos investimentos na expansão e modernização da rede, que somam R$ 11 bilhões no período entre 2007 e 2010".

A conferência escolheu o metrô de Londres como o melhor da Europa e o de Cingapura o da Ásia-Pacífico. Realizado anualmente, o evento tem o objetivo de promover a troca de conhecimento e intercâmbio de melhores práticas entre os executivos das companhias de metrô de todo o mundo.

A premiação The Metros foi criada para reconhecer as realizações mais significativas dos principais líderes do transporte de alta capacidade. Sua missão é identificar e reconhecer as companhias que tem demonstrado uma extrema habilidade em manter, com sucesso, seus padrões de excelência.


Por Agência IN


----------



## mopc

Carandiru station (1976) line 1, elevated. By Felipe Golfeto.


----------



## mopc

The new line 3 metro trains appear to have a problem with excessive brake noise, as this video shows:


----------



## Mahler

Mopc parabéns pelo seu empenho em divulgar o metrô de São Paulo no internacional.


----------



## mopc

Thank you! ^^

Another great video of the new line 12 CAF 7000 CPTM train, under heavy rain (by LRO)






Still pic of that video made by me:


----------



## mopc

This one not by a forumer, it shows the 7000 on line 12 from the parallel-running line 3 train, pretty unique.


----------



## arctic_carlos

A very nice thread that shows the whole metro system of a great city, congratulations! 

A question, do you know when will line 4 open? Thanks!


----------



## Suburbanist

arctic_carlos said:


> A very nice thread that shows the whole metro system of a great city, congratulations!
> 
> A question, do you know when will line 4 open? Thanks!


First section on a couple weeks. All stations will be opened by 2012.


----------



## mopc

arctic_carlos said:


> A very nice thread that shows the whole metro system of a great city, congratulations!
> 
> A question, do you know when will line 4 open? Thanks!


The forumer above might be a little optimistic, but line 4 will start operations indeed from a few weeks from now to about two months (maybe) with 2 stations only, Paulista and Faria Lima, another 4 to open until late 2010 (or early 2011) = this is called phase 1. Phase two stations (5) are intermediate stations which will remain closed until completion sometime between 2012 and 2014.


----------



## mopc

Another video of the new line 3 CAF metro train, showing the bizarre brake noise it makes in the end


----------



## mopc

*Line 4 Update - Faria Lima & Pinheiros Stations *

April 5th

by Saviano 


Faria Lima













































Adjacent Urban Bus Terminal under construction (edit: just found the underground part shown will actually be a parking lot, the above ground section will be a bus terminal)


















Pinheiros



























Pillar for the walkway linking this new Line 4 Pinheiros station to the old line 9 Pinheiros Station across the Pinheiros Expressway


----------



## mopc

And a small bonus as a preview of the future: geological probing services for the future line 6!









by tiago 2t


----------



## mopc

Tatuapé Station (lines 3, 11 and 12) (superficial, built in 1987)































































































































by Felipe Golfeto


----------



## mopc

*Santo Amaro Station (lines 9 and 5)*

Line 9 section built around 1983, line 5 section (cable bridge) opened in 2002.

Google Earth view of the entire Complex:











Old section (built circa 1982; until 2002, called Largo Treze station) serving CPTM line 9:









by Urias E. Takatohi (http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8719952)









































































View of line 9 train approaching (taken from the new station)









More:


















View of old station from new Santo Amaro station:











New station (this is perhaps the only metro station in the world built as a stay-cable bridge - obs: this bridge is only a metro station, there is no passage for cars)


----------



## mopc

07/04/2010 - 10h14

*Crane that tipped over onto metro station construction site still blocking street in SP*











The hoist of a cranetruck that broke down and tipped over a truck in the construction site of future station Morumbi (4-Yellow Line) remains there as of early on Wednesday. According to CET (Traffic Engineering Company), the right lane of Avenida Francisco Morato remains blocked in the Downtown direction in Butantã, in western Sao Paulo. There is no slowdown in local traffic.

According to the Via Amarela the consortium responsible for the construction, the lifting of the vehicle is being carried out by technicians. The crane fell into the construction site around 4 p.m local time yesterday (6). No one was injured.

Also according to the Consortium, the construction works in the station were not paralyzed, since all Line 4 stations are underground.


*****
Translated by me from http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/cotidiano/ult95u717258.shtml


----------



## mopc

Retro-Update of Portuguesa-Tietê and Barra Funda station picture galleries on page 6:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=151447&page=6

April 7th - NEW PICS ADDED!! (posts 128 and 129)


----------



## JoseRodolfo

^^ They´re on page 7. BTW, very good pictures. I really like those concrete elevated stations.


----------



## mopc

Line 4




































http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/0,,GF80588-5605,00.html


People are saying April 21 will be the opening day, but no one knows.


----------



## mopc

*Júlio Prestes Station (1936) - Line 8*


Built to serve normal long distance passenger services for the old Sorocabana Railways to São Paulo state, with the downfall of long distance passenger rail it was eventually restricted to suburban rail (which evolved into today's line 8). Today it is underused as a station since line 8 transfers at Barra Funda to several other lines, while Júlio Prestes is a terminus line, isolated (although physically near the very important, though older and smaller, Luz station)

Probably the most monumental and beautiful construction in São Paulo city. 

*Original design*










*1940's:*









*1982:*

Suburban service by the defunct Fepasa (state-owned São Paulo railway company, existed until late 90's)










Modern day pics


























































































The whole thing is a steel behemoth! Too bad there are plans to mothball it as a passenger station. The office section is now used as tha São Paulo Music Hall.



























Signage still is from the days of Fepasa, when the company revamped its suburban service in the late 70's/ early 80's (those trains were als bought at that time).



























Detail of benches:



















New platform extremities were completed in January 2010:























































Plaque commemorating the new revamped Fepasa suburban service, 1979.









Ticket office from the 1930's!









Modern standardized CPTM totem:



























São Paulo State flag waving on top


----------



## mopc

BONUS: "SALA SÃO PAULO" (SÃO PAULO MUSIC HALL), since 2000 inside the former office space of Sorocabana Railways (later Fepasa)


----------



## mopc

More:


----------



## mopc

Line 2 update by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

More (focusing on the changes being made to the existing Tamanduateí station, line 10, which is very old but is being completely rebuilt, including the remanagement of the old railway:


----------



## mopc

Special video by Eduardo GJF frontal view of train ride along line 10 not stopping at Tamanduateí Station:


----------



## mopc

LINE 4 UPDATE - FARIA LIMA STATION ACCESS

(latest word is line 4 will open by April 30 or the following week)























































































































































BY KaSchramm


----------



## mopc

*República Station (LINE 4) Update *

Surface being repaved


















New yellow signage (República was opened as a line 3 station in 1982, now the new line 4 station will lie between the old one and the surface)


----------



## mopc

Butantã update


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Green Update

Elevated to Tamanduateí station






















































Tamanduateí Station 


















Tamanduateí street access











Vila Prudente station









































































Pics by Lro AC.

Both are likely to open by June/July 2010 (Vila Prudente maybe earlier, although it comes after Tamanduateí).


----------



## mopc

A few recent Line 4 pics 

































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnsp/


----------



## mopc

Video of new metro train at Sé Station by Garciaex


----------



## mopc

Time-lapse video of line 10 (from Brás station to Santo André Station) by Bernardo Yono


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Wonderfull!

São Paulo's metro is getting so modern!


----------



## mopc

Butantã Station (Line 4) Update - by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Single pic showing the emergency exit/ escape system of the new Line 4 Rotem driverless trains by means of a frontal ramp:


----------



## Tiago Costa

Tom 958 said:


> OMG, the top of that concrete parapet is uke: !!!
> 
> I hope the structurally important parts are of higher quality! hno:
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_VtMozWloUOc/S8nlA8OblKI/AAAAAAAAJlM/qEQqM3_-aAA/P4170220.JPG


The structure is not ready yet, so you are complaining about things that are not in their final form.


----------



## Tom 958

Tiago Costa said:


> The structure is not ready yet, so you are complaining about things that are not in their final form.


It really isn't difficult to get things like that right the first time. If it looks like crap, it might really be crap. Sorry, that's the truth.


----------



## Tiago Costa

Well, once when everything is completed, the looking will be another. Sorry, that's the truth.


----------



## jlingoa

*Transit Systems should not be drab and boring!!*



Tiago Costa said:


> Well, once when everything is completed, the looking will be another. Sorry, that's the truth.


Congratulations to Sao Paulo for their creativity and style in the planning and design of their new rail transit lines which in turn are attracting more and more passengers. In the US many very poorly designed new rail transit systems are falling way below their expected ridership numbers.

Once again Congratulations:banana: to Sao Paulo.

All the best.


----------



## FDW

jlingoa said:


> Congratulations to Sao Paulo for their creativity and style in the planning and design of their new rail transit lines which in turn are attracting more and more passengers. In the US many very poorly designed new rail transit systems are falling way below their expected ridership numbers.
> 
> Once again Congratulations:banana: to Sao Paulo.
> 
> All the best.


Actually most new US systems have beaten their ridership projections by a considerable amount. As for design, it varies a lot.


----------



## mopc

^^ I don't think he meant design as in style, but in terms of project, he meant "poorly conceived systems" (I think, but I do not necessary agree as I do not know enough, let's leave it for a US-transit thread).


----------



## mopc

Anyhow more great pics of Line 2 Eastern extension due to open in a few months, by Eduardo GJF


----------



## Tiago Costa

mopc said:


>


Just like I said, the looking is becoming different right now. Let's wait the final result.


----------



## mopc

^^ Yes indeed. 

More by the one and only Eduardo GJF:


----------



## mopc

CPTM Toshiba 4800 Train (line 8) in its last day of operations, May 1, 2010










by Alexandre Kakashi


----------



## mopc

Some new line 4 pics


----------



## mopc

A few more line 4 pics fresh from the oven


----------



## mopc

Single-pic update on line 2










Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Paulista station (line 4) with Line operator's Logo Via Quatro










by doenza


----------



## mopc

And with you for the first time in this thread, the very initial works on the constuction of the monorail extension of line 2. Yes, Line 2 will be extended further from Vila Prudente, but this will be actually an entirely new line, a transfer will be needed, and it will be an elevated monorail line. By Reid Dead.


----------



## mopc

More line 2 updates by Eduardo GJF


----------



## Garciaex

*Train Mafersa 329 of Line 3, in Republica station*


----------



## mopc

Line 4 by Tchelllo

Faria Lima station with new Via Quatro logo









Pinheiros station under construction


----------



## mopc

New Platform Screen Doors being installed at Line 3 station Vila Matilde (by LRO AC)


----------



## jlingoa

*Track gauges of the Sao Paulo subway and suburban lines??*

Are the track gauges of the various Sao Paulo subway and suburban passenger rail lines the same? If not, would someone please list the different gauges and what line they pertain to.

Thank you


----------



## mopc

^^ 

International gauge (1.435 m) on lines 5 and 4
1.6 meter gauge on all other lines (CPTM and Metro)
except that some 1.6m lines actually have double gauge (1 meter + 1.6 meter) but the 1 meter gauge is only used on one "operational extension" of one line, which is being abandoned, only the CPTM Toshiba train used the 1 meter gauge, I believed it was retired two weeks ago.

pci of the metric Toshiba, built inb 1958:











Check this Brazilian forum thread for CPTM gauges:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446150


----------



## Tiago Costa

mopc said:


> International gauge (1.435 m) on lines 5 and 4
> 1.6 meter gauge on all other lines (CPTM and Metro)
> except that some 1.6m lines actually have double gauge (1 meter + 1.6 meter) but the 1 meter gauge is only used on one "operational extension" of one line, which is being abandoned, only the CPTM Toshiba train used the 1 meter gauge, I believed it was retired two weeks ago.


The narrow gauge will remain used by freight trains until the construction of new tracks only for the freight trains. Only then the existing tracks will be used just for the passenger trains.


----------



## mopc

New CPTM Line 7 train leaving Barra Funda station


----------



## mopc

More


----------



## mopc

Some new CPTM train pics from today, by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

One more


----------



## mopc

Vid of new CPTM Caf 7000 train being extraordinarily used on line 11, and not on line 12, going through Dom Bosco station.


----------



## jlingoa

*CPTM Rolling stock...........*

Thank you very much for the compilation!!! Very interesting equipment with many great designs.


----------



## mopc

Map of the new plan to bury the railways in the downtown area to make way for a new avenue.


----------



## mopc

Guaianazes station rush hour (line 11)


----------



## mopc

Pic of train 7000 on line 11


----------



## mopc

Entrance to Santa Cecília station line 3










by Tchello


----------



## mopc

Pirituba station, line 7


----------



## mopc

Granja Julieta station - Line 9





































by Tchelllo


----------



## Moonchild

Good job *mopc*, thanks for keeping us up to date!:cheers2:


----------



## Anshul

the houses near the station, hill, communication link tower. the trees and every thing around make the place look like India.


----------



## mimac

Hi Everybody, 

I'm new on this Forum and I'm looking for some technicals information about some trains of Sao Paulo Metro.

I read all the previous 17 pages but I was not able to find the main technical characteristics of Line 5 Alstom Metropolis trains; I'd like to know the main information such as car lenght, width, height, floor height over top of rail, etc.

Does any one could help me?

Thanks to all
Andrea (Italy)


----------



## Rail_Serbia

mopc said:


> Map of the new plan to bury the railways in the downtown area to make way for a new avenue.


Please explain...

Are there in this avenue public transit? In the biggest city in Brazil (I think in South America, but I`m not sure), to solve problem in transport with 1-2 lanes in former railway room? Are they crazy:bash: Old industrial railway is good chance to make LRT with modest costs, and that chance used a lot of cities all around world to make there LRT or tramway lines.


----------



## andreslferraz

Rail_Serbia said:


> Please explain...
> 
> Are there in this avenue public transit? In the biggest city in Brazil (I think in South America, but I`m not sure), to solve problem in transport with 1-2 lanes in former railway room? Are they crazy:bash: Old industrial railway is good chance to make LRT with modest costs, and that chance used a lot of cities all around world to make there LRT or tramway lines.


their plan is to make that railway a subway and build a boulevard on its place in order to put down the elevated expressway (the other highlighted road) which degradated the region


----------



## mopc

Rail_Serbia said:


> Please explain...
> 
> Are there in this avenue public transit? In the biggest city in Brazil (I think in South America, but I`m not sure), to solve problem in transport with 1-2 lanes in former railway room? Are they crazy:bash: Old industrial railway is good chance to make LRT with modest costs, and that chance used a lot of cities all around world to make there LRT or tramway lines.


Well Im not sure what you ask but the plan is too keep the rail lines operational, but put them underground.


----------



## mopc

mimac said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I'm new on this Forum and I'm looking for some technicals information about some trains of Sao Paulo Metro.
> 
> I read all the previous 17 pages but I was not able to find the main technical characteristics of Line 5 Alstom Metropolis trains; I'd like to know the main information such as car lenght, width, height, floor height over top of rail, etc.
> 
> Does any one could help me?
> 
> Thanks to all
> Andrea (Italy)


I don't have such detailed specifications on any train, maybe you should visit the Brazilian rail/metro forum where you can find plenty of professional railfans who know all that:

Here is the official Sao Paulo Line 5 thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=841110&page=114


----------



## mopc

New pics of the new Line 3 CAF trains at maintenance shop:










by Samuel Tuzi (posted on forum by Lro AC)


----------



## mopc

Update on the Vila Matilde Line 3 platform screen doors being installed:

by Saviano Marcio:


















by Lro AC:


----------



## Tiago Costa

mimac said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I'm new on this Forum and I'm looking for some technicals information about some trains of Sao Paulo Metro.
> 
> I read all the previous 17 pages but I was not able to find the main technical characteristics of Line 5 Alstom Metropolis trains; I'd like to know the main information such as car lenght, width, height, floor height over top of rail, etc.
> 
> Does any one could help me?
> 
> Thanks to all
> Andrea (Italy)


Here is:

The trains operate with six-cars. The formation is made of A-cars (motor with cabin) and B-cars (just motor). Thus, one train have this arranjement: A-B-B-B-B-A.

Technical characteristics (numbers are in ISO notation, I.E., the point is the thousands separator, the period is the decimal separator):

*A-Cars:*
-Empty Weight: 42.000 kg
-Maximum weight: 60.240 kg (8 passengers/m²)
-Maximum weight: 56.280 kg (6 passengers/m²)

*B-Cars:*
-Empty Weight: 42.000 kg
-Maximum weight: 61.740 kg (8 passengers/m²)
-Maximum weight: 57.540 kg (6 passengers/m²)

*Car capacity*
-Seated: 42 (A-cars)/47 (B-cars)
-Standing: 196 (A-cars)/212 (B-cars) - (6 passengers/m²)

-Minimum curve radius: 100 m

*Car length (between couplers)*
-A-cars: 22.160 mm
-B-cars: 22.000 mm

-Car width: 2.774 mm
-Floor height from top of rail: 1.070 + 20 mm
-Doors per car: 8
-Door width: 1.600 mm
-Door height: 1.906 mm
-Door engine type: pneumatic
-Gauge: 1.435 mm (standard gauge)
-Wheel diameter: 860 mm
-Catenary voltage: 1.500 mm
-Brake system type: disc
-Traction motor type: alternating current
-Maximum velocity: 80 km/h
-Maximum acceleration: 1,12 m/s²
-Maximum service brake: 1,20 m/s²
-Maximum emergency brake: 1,50 m/s²


----------



## Garciaex

*Alstom Metrópolis in Santo Amaro station:*


----------



## mopc

Official metro pic updates

** LINE 2 **

Vila Prudente station almost complete



























Brigadeiro access dressed for the world cup










Sacomã station (open since Jan/10)










Tamanduateí viadut almost complete



















Tamanduateí station (to open in a few months)



















New Metro Mascot "Armadillo Guy" or something :lol:


----------



## mopc

CONTINUED...

** Line 4 **































































































































from left to right: Secretary of Transportations, State Governor, ex-president Fernando Henrique and Sao Paulo mayor Kassab:


















Pinheiros station (to open on November 2010)




































Republica station, to open by April 2011 hno:


----------



## mopc

Ride along Line 9 with frontal view in highspeed through its 17 stations and 30 km of length






by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

I like this one, by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

CPTM 2000 series, line 11










yard









7000 series at Luz station









Luz Station, 1901


















Júlio Prestes station, line 7, seen from Luz









Line 9 









Line 5









forumer Eduardo GJF near line 3 train in restoration!










by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Line one, near Tietê station, downtown in the foreground










by LuisFernando


----------



## mopc

The 12-car long Cobrasma trains used in line 8










by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Calmon Viana station, lines 11 and 12









Brás station (line 11/12 platform)




















by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

New line 3 CAF train























































by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Touristic Express at Luz station


















































































Julio Prestes Line 8 exit seen from the Touristic Express


----------



## mopc

Train at Sao Caetano station, line 10


----------



## pdm

mopc said:


> Júlio Prestes station, line 7, seen from Luz





mopc said:


> Julio Prestes Line 7 exit seen from the Touristic Express


Actually, Júlio Prestes is the eastern terminus of line 8.


----------



## jowmatrix

^^
Its the description of the point of view in the pictures.


----------



## mopc

pdm said:


> Actually, Júlio Prestes is the eastern terminus of line 8.


o-oh hehe :nuts: sorry much rather when the CPTM system was lettered A to F....


----------



## mopc

Rush hour at Paraíso station (line 2), Julu 15 2010, 8:20 am






by richter30


----------



## mopc

New signage at Ana Rosa station, line 2









by richter30


----------



## mopc

Line 12 trains














by nicolassousa


----------



## mopc

Line 10 in the chilly Sao Paulo winter (July 2010)


----------



## jlingoa

Great photo, you certainly capture the mood of a winter day. Almost looks like it is going to snow!!!


----------



## mopc

Various by Eduardo GJF:


----------



## mopc

Various byt LRO AC

Line 3





Line 11





Line 12


----------



## mopc

jlingoa said:


> Great photo, you certainly capture the mood of a winter day. Almost looks like it is going to snow!!!


Yes! But snow is virtually impossible in Sao Paulo. By the way the pic was taken by Narciso and posted here by richter 30


----------



## mopc

Tucuruvi Station, line 1

















































































by Felipe Golfeto


----------



## mopc

Bonus: trains made in São Paulo being exported to Chile for the Santiago metro two years ago:


----------



## mopc

Line 12 train


















by mhtm










Santo Amaro station (line 5) seen from line 9 train


















by Eduardo GJF


----------



## arctic_carlos

mopc said:


> Line 12 train


If I'm not wrong these trains are old Spanish trains, aren't they? Because they're just like Renfe 440 series, and I know that some of them were sold to South-American countries 10 years ago...

A photo:

http://www.trenscat.com/renfe/images/linia08/P080409248.jpg


----------



## Sniper

mopc said:


>


WOW!!!! Nice view!!


----------



## manrush

Why do the CPTM trains have two different liveries? 

Are some lines operated by the city and other lines operated by the SP state government?


----------



## caduroxbr

GO GO CPTM!

GO GO SÃO PAULO!


----------



## caduroxbr

mopc said:


> CONTINUED...
> 
> ** Line 4 **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right: Secretary of Transportations, State Governor, ex-president Fernando Henrique and Sao Paulo mayor Kassab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinheiros station (to open on November 2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republica station, to open by April 2011 hno:




OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

INVEJA TOTALLLLLLL VEM PSDB PRO RIO!! =O


----------



## mopc

manrush said:


> Why do the CPTM trains have two different liveries?
> 
> Are some lines operated by the city and other lines operated by the SP state government?


There are some more liveries actually... but the two main ones (blue and red) are the old one (blue from 1997 to 2009) and red (2009-).

Both Metro and CPTM are managed by the state government, though there are technicall free state-owned companies (autarquias) which can receive influences and funds from all spheres (and the Federal government and the City do contribute to them, in minor amouts, over 95% of the funds are from the State)


----------



## mopc

arctic_carlos said:


> If I'm not wrong these trains are old Spanish trains, aren't they? Because they're just like Renfe 440 series, and I know that some of them were sold to South-American countries 10 years ago...
> 
> A photo:
> 
> http://www.trenscat.com/renfe/images/linia08/P080409248.jpg


Yes they were CAF Renfe trains running local and intercity lines and were brought here in 1999. CAF is actually building a train factory in Sao Paulo state to meet the huge demand for new trains throughout the country. Only between 2007 and 2010 Sao Paulo alone bought over 110 trains for the Metro and CPTM systems.


----------



## arctic_carlos

mopc said:


> Yes they were CAF Renfe trains running local and intercity lines and were brought here in 1999. CAF is actually building a train factory in Sao Paulo state to meet the huge demand for new trains throughout the country. Only between 2007 and 2010 Sao Paulo alone bought over 110 trains for the Metro and CPTM systems.


Thanks! I've seen that a lot of new trains in Sao Paulo are from CAF, it's good news for the Spanish company to start producing also in Brazil. It shows how huge the demand is,


----------



## mopc

New aerial pic of Pinheiros station, line 4, to open by November 2010:










by Veja


----------



## caduroxbr

CPTM trains and stations, renember tokyo metro system.


----------



## mopc

A new bright future approaches for the Great Metropolis as line 5 shakes the foundations of Moema for new stations...









expropriated homes behind the walls with the metro logo, July 2010, by Lro AC



Spoiler



today the thread reached 40,000 views, July 21, 2010


----------



## mopc

Adolfo Pinheiro station, line 5, under construction









by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

View of the covered elevated near Tamanduateí station (to open shortly), line 2


----------



## caduroxbr

more photosssss!!!


----------



## mopc

Line train map with new extension (not open yet)


----------



## mopc

Tamanduateí (line 2) closer to open than ever (probably mid August):





































by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

New provisory sign for the short section of line 4 already open, at line 2 station Consolação:


----------



## Costa André

*28/07/2010* - Line 1 - Praça da Árvore Station (ARV):









By Costa André


----------



## mopc

Brás station line 11 by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Line 3 vids by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

More


----------



## mopc

Line 10, Luz









by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Various pics, by Marcio Vinícius


----------



## manrush

Have there ever been any underground routes or stations ever proposed for the CPTM network?


----------



## mopc

^^ Actually CPTM line 11 on the part between Itaquera and Guaianazes does go through tunnels twice though the stations themselves are elevated. These are the only underground CPTM sections. There are no plans for undeground CPTM lines with the possible exception of the planned Airport Express which might use an extensive tunnel section downtown.


----------



## mopc

Last Rotem Line 4 driverless train arrive from Korea at the Port of Santos, Sao Paulo state, to complete the rolling stock for phase 1 of line 4. Phase two (where 5 other stations will open) will require further trains until 2012.


----------



## mopc

manrush said:


> Have there ever been any underground routes or stations ever proposed for the CPTM network?





mopc said:


> ^^ Actually CPTM line 11 on the part between Itaquera and Guaianazes does go through tunnels twice though the stations themselves are elevated. These are the only underground CPTM sections. There are no plans for undeground CPTM lines with the possible exception of the planned Airport Express which might use an extensive tunnel section downtown.


Complementing with pictures, here is a CPTM tunnel section near José Bonifácio station, east part of line 11.




























The station itself is elevated, but its tracks come from underground since the station is in a valley:


----------



## mopc

Line 9 by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Água Branca station focusing on the level passage - by Felipe Cordeiro


----------



## mopc

Line 9 Siemens train (artificially reddened) by Eduardo GJF


----------



## arriaca

mopc said:


> Various pics, by Marcio Vinícius





mopc said:


> Line 9 by Eduardo GJF




Two ex - Spanish Renfe 440


----------



## mopc

Map of future network for 2017-2020


----------



## mopc

^^ exactly


----------



## mopc

double post


----------



## mopc

the current network is 350km, this plan is 480km. Capacity today is 5 million passengers/day, in 2020 it will be 10 million


----------



## mopc

arriaca said:


> Two ex - Spanish Renfe 440


And there is more (by Eduardo GJF)














































They operate line 10 since the late 90's, here in the new red CPTM livery


----------



## mopc

OMG my posts above totally went beserk!


----------



## mopc

new elevators for line 1 - Vergueiro station


----------



## mopc




----------



## mopc

Line 8 train leaving Barra Funda by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Tatuapé station by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Sacomã station by richter 30


----------



## robnevy

ótimas fotos do metrô de Sampa


----------



## mopc

Paraíso station by Garciaex


----------



## mopc

Line 2 update by Eduardo GJF (Vila Prudente station officially scheduled to open tomorrow, Saturday, August 21, 2010 - Tamanduateí, the elevated one, maybe a week later)


----------



## mopc

Picture of Vila Prudente platform a few days from opening, by the Estado de Sao Paulo newspaper


----------



## mopc

Somewhere in the line 3/ 11/ 12 complex in the East Side

by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Vila Matilde (line 3) platform screen doors still being installed 










by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Line 10 near Mauá station by Luis Fernando


----------



## mopc

Line 12 by Marcio Vinício


----------



## mopc

Suicidal forumers


----------



## mopc

Republica Line 4 platform


----------



## RenanRibeiro

Nice updates  Republica seems pretty advanced already, looks like they will manage to open until the end of this year.


----------



## mopc

^^ unfortunately the official deadline inexplicably is April 2011 hno:


----------



## mopc

Vila Prudente opened today Aug 21























































Governor Goldman and mayor Kassab (Jew and Arab living in peace :lol









by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

More by Garciaex


----------



## mopc

Going through the still unopened Tamanduateí






by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

New official network map


----------



## Stofvdw

mopc said:


> New official network map


Are there any plans to link CPTM lines 8 & 10 into one line, it would be logival, and it looks like a perfect connextion through the city?

I don't understand why so many line have to have a final stop at Luz?


----------



## mopc

Stofvdw said:


> Are there any plans to link CPTM lines 8 & 10 into one line, it would be logival, and it looks like a perfect connextion through the city?
> 
> I don't understand why so many line have to have a final stop at Luz?


You would have to know the physical reality behind each line. Actually line 8 is a separate railroad with a terminus at Julio Prestes, the line cannot be extended. There are plans to close Julio Prestes and take the train directly to Luz.

Line 10 is actually physically the same as line 7, they are a railroad that crosses the city passing through Luz. So one "ends" there but the other continues it. Since most people use them to reach the center, they were made into two lines since time immemorial. 

Line 11, called East Express, actually used to end at Brás because it (line line 12) uses the old Sao Paulo-Rio railroad whose terminus was at Brás , but it was extened to Luz so that people don't have to transfer at Bras and then use the busy line 3 to reach Sé at the center (people from Line 12 still have to). The intention was to take line 11 to Barra Funda crossing the whole city center to the West, but for some reason these plans were halted. 

So we actually only have 3 lines ending at Luz, not that many. Line 4 will also have its terminus at Luz, but at a separate underground station. It will relieve line 1 since all commuters who alight at Luz only have line 1 to reach the main parts of the city.


----------



## Stofvdw

mopc said:


> You would have to know the physical reality behind each line. Actually line 8 is a separate railroad with a terminus at Julio Prestes, the line cannot be extended. There are plans to close Julio Prestes and take the train directly to Luz.


I've been at Julio Prestes (very beautiful station, with it's concert hall) and indeed it's a end station, but only a small tunnel would link it to luz, creating a lot better connextions,....



mopc said:


> Line 10 is actually physically the same as line 7, they are a railroad that crosses the city passing through Luz. So one "ends" there but the other continues it. Since most people use them to reach the center, they were made into two lines since time immemorial.


Do they have to change trains then? Or is it the same train driving further with another line name.



mopc said:


> Line 11, called East Express, actually used to end at Brás because it (line line 12) uses the old Sao Paulo-Rio railroad whose terminus was at Brás , but it was extened to Luz so that people don't have to transfer at Bras and then use the busy line 3 to reach Sé at the center (people from Line 12 still have to). The intention was to take line 11 to Barra Funda crossing the whole city center to the West, but for some reason these plans were halted.


Would have been a good plan to do.... I think that the CPTM system could be far more integrated, like the S-trains in Germany.

Sometimes it seems that in the planning, the administrators wants to get everybody as fast as possible in the Sé station for work, but forget that people have other needs (shopping etc....). 



mopc said:


> So we actually only have 3 lines ending at Luz, not that many. Line 4 will also have its terminus at Luz, but at a separate underground station. It will relieve line 1 since all commuters who alight at Luz only have line 1 to reach the main parts of the city.


.

Being the busiest railway station in Sao Paulo (and probably the southern Hemisphere, like paulista like to claim), no train should end here. It allows people to interchange, or continue. In the current set-up they always have to interchange, making this station even more busy without any use...


----------



## mopc

New line 3 train by Samual CAF Tuzi


----------



## mopc

Luz line 4 update by reginaldo lopes


----------



## mopc

Stofvdw said:


> I've been at Julio Prestes (very beautiful station, with it's concert hall) and indeed it's a end station, but only a small tunnel would link it to luz, creating a lot better connextions,....


Well a small tunnel would connect its halls to Luz, not its rails. There is no way to continue the rails since they end in a wall. The idea however is to shut down Julio Prestes and divert line 8 to Luz after Barra Funda. 




> Do they have to change trains then? Or is it the same train driving further with another line name.


Yes, they have to change trains. The two lines have very different personalities. 



> Would have been a good plan to do.... I think that the CPTM system could be far more integrated, like the S-trains in Germany.
> 
> Sometimes it seems that in the planning, the administrators wants to get everybody as fast as possible in the Sé station for work, but forget that people have other needs (shopping etc....).


The new connections created by the Metro expansion will dramatically reduce overcrowding in the central stations, it is hoped.



> Being the busiest railway station in Sao Paulo (and probably the southern Hemisphere, like paulista like to claim), no train should end here. It allows people to interchange, or continue. In the current set-up they always have to interchange, making this station even more busy without any use...


Well I believe even if Luz were not a terminus for any line, 90% of the people who alight there would alight there anyway.


----------



## Tiago Costa

mopc said:


> Line 10 is actually physically the same as line 7, they are a railroad that crosses the city passing through Luz. So one "ends" there but the other continues it. Since most people use them to reach the center, they were made into two lines since time immemorial.


In 1994, the two lines still were only one big line, called "Noroeste-Sudeste". In 1999, this line was already splitted in two.


----------



## mopc

^^ 1994 is time immemorial to me, I only went to Sao Paulo city in 1995 :lol: Thanks for the info!


----------



## mopc

Ipiranga Station, line 10 by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

New line 10 Tamanduateí station, to open in conjunction with the new line 2 Tamanduateí station in a week or two
































































Here you can see the old line 10 Tamanduateí station, to be replaced by the new one:


----------



## mopc

Line 11 train next to the "vintage" Touristic Express at Luz


----------



## mopc

Line 10 Spanish CAF leaving Luz


----------



## mopc

Villa Lobos Jaguaré Station, line 9 (by Alvim João)










New causeway to connect it to the nearby park (by Lro AC):


----------



## mopc

Nice night-time shot of Trianon-Masp station access on Paulista Avenue, the city's financial heart (line 2) (by Daniel Vitor)


----------



## mopc

The underground Luz station (line 1) by LeoMSantos


----------



## brentmelissa

*hi*

Oi Voce entende sobre mapas e rotas de trem, eu preciso de alguns modelos para aprendizagem


----------



## mopc

^^ No I don't, please participate in the Brazilian forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1880


----------



## mopc

Official metro line 4 update:

http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/expansao/amarela/fotos_obras/2010/agosto/linha4_agosto.pdf

snapshots:

Pinheiros










Repíblica


----------



## Bruno2010

Beautiful line 4


----------



## mopc

by Diego Silva


----------



## mopc

Forumer LeoMSantos caught a truck inside line 4 Reppublica station (to open by April 2011)


----------



## mopc

New elevator for the disabled at Vila Mariana station, line 1. Stations like this (from 1974) and others from the 70s and 80s did not have accessibility equipment, but now they are all being fitted with elevators.


----------



## mopc

The metro's Control Center near Paraíso station










by LeoMSantos


----------



## malegi

The Sao Paulo's metropolitan is very clean and efficient, I'm happy they are building new lines!


----------



## mopc

Tucuruvi station line 1


----------



## arctic_carlos

Nice trains!


----------



## mopc

Line 2 by Petrini A96


----------



## mopc

Calmon Viana Station refurbishment update (lines 11 and 12) by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

line 9


----------



## mopc

Control center


----------



## mopc

Ribeirão Pires station, line 10



















by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Line 12 by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Line 3 near Barra Funda station (Latin American Memoral in background) by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

by Lro AC


----------



## Bruno2010

Uau, Congratulations São Paulo ^^


----------



## mopc

by Wesley L8


----------



## RenanRibeiro

Any news regarding the Tamantuatei Station? It should be opened in the next weeks right?


----------



## mopc

^^ probably this weekend or the next


----------



## mopc

Line 9 trains near Jurubatuba station by Marcio Vinicius


----------



## mopc

Today September 22, 2010


*Tamanduateí (lines 2 & 10) open for business*










by Luuke


----------



## mopc

more pics by overmundo


----------



## mopc

Focusing on the new Line 10 part, by Luuuke
































































by Garciaex


----------



## Suburbanist

Chaos unraveled yesterday in Sao Paulo's metro. Thousands of passengers were stranded in vehicles when a non-explained fault halt trains on the Line 3 (Red). Passengers vandalized 15 vehicles, escaped through emergency exits and brought the line to a standstill in stations, tunnels and viaducts as the line had its energy cut off to prevent electrocution is disgruntled passengers escaping through emergency exists and broken windows.

No fire or accident happens: some train couldn't leave a station, other trains behind were stranded and stopped and the whole situation started. Line 3 operates with 84 sec. peak time intervals and inhumane, hazardous and explosive 9 pax/m² occupation of its cars.

*Animal protection societies would cry out loud if animals were transported in such barbaric conditions*. I'll post some pictures and videos here. Public transit is not functional in less developed countries where people are not prepared to follow (and give) orders and instructions in simple situations (trains stranded inside a tunnel), or to wait for another train instead of pressing people like they were stuffing a suitcase


----------



## Suburbanist

Quoted from its local thread



Bodyjammer said:


> Vídeos aqui e aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E pra não ficar muito pesado o post: muitas imagens, algumas que serão "históricas, dO Dia Em Que A L3 Parou", com o povão se f*&%$#§, ,mais uma vez em menos de duas semanas, aqui.





Tiago Costa said:


> Mim não entendeu essa parte.
> 
> 
> 
> Depende do que é para ser falado. Acabou de ter uma bem agora, e não saiu muito fora do tema principal.





Marcio Staffa said:


> *Problema atingiu a Linha 3-Vermelha do Metrô de São Paulo.*
> O funcionamento das 18 estações ficou prejudicado pela manhã.
> 
> Estação Luz da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) lotada, na região central de São Paulo, na manhã desta terça-feira (21).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Luz recebeu os passageiros que não conseguiram chegar às estações centrais da Linha 3-Vermelha do Metrô.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagem aérea mostra passageiros na linha próxima à Estação Dom Pedro II do Metrô, na região central de São Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passageiros esperam pela reabertura da Estação Belém do Metrô, na zona leste de São Paulo, que por volta das 10h30 permanecia fechada para embarque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passageiros caminham ao lado do trem após pane no metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagem aérea mostra os passageiros caminhando ao lado dos trens do metrô de São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passageiros se aglomeram do lado de fora de trem do metrô de São Paulo após pane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passageiros aguardam regularização do sistema do metrô em estação de São Paulo


----------



## Suburbanist

*Overcrowd is degrading the system*

As you can see here. Again, livestock gets better service when transported than this. Appalling and unacceptable. Intervals are low, but trains can't cope with demand. Users, on their fault, don't dare do wait extra 15-30 minutes until they can board less crowded trains, as they should do (well, they should be driving cars instead, but that is another discussion)

Business as usual










Untrained staff couldn't handle the problems yesterday





It's a catastrophe waiting to happen... PSD will reduce the risk of accidental falls on the tracks, but nothing will prevent a stampede. Unsafe, unhealthy, dangerous.





Train travelling with open doors. Stations are so crowded that they don't dare to evacuate a train like this, as they should do.





PT and cities in developing countries that are designed around them are not a good fit. Fortunately rapidly expanding middle class in Brazil is buying more cars to avoid such inhumane experiences like this.


----------



## mopc

New train in line 1










New elevator for the disabled at Jabaquara station, line 1


----------



## mopc

Suburbanist said:


> Chaos unraveled yesterday in Sao Paulo's metro. Thousands of passengers were stranded in vehicles when a non-explained fault halt trains on the Line 3 (Red). Passengers vandalized 15 vehicles, escaped through emergency exits and brought the line to a standstill in stations, tunnels and viaducts as the line had its energy cut off to prevent electrocution is disgruntled passengers escaping through emergency exists and broken windows.
> 
> No fire or accident happens: some train couldn't leave a station, other trains behind were stranded and stopped and the whole situation started. Line 3 operates with 84 sec. peak time intervals and inhumane, hazardous and explosive 9 pax/m² occupation of its cars.
> 
> *Animal protection societies would cry out loud if animals were transported in such barbaric conditions*. I'll post some pictures and videos here. Public transit is not functional in less developed countries where people are not prepared to follow (and give) orders and instructions in simple situations (trains stranded inside a tunnel), or to wait for another train instead of pressing people like they were stuffing a suitcase


This series of unusually frequent and dramatic breakdowns in the metro raises suspicions of sabotage by metro union members given the coming election in early October, where the current right-wing state government is far ahead in polls and these failures might damage its reputation, strongly associated with current metro expansion and improvements, and the left-wing opposition party might lose in the first turn of the elections. 

Moreover it is bizarre we had this major breakdown at the same day the most important new station in the system to open this year was officially inaugurated, was it to offset the media attention to the state government? I hate conspiracy theories but it does seem suspicious and we have to wait to see what is going on. Please note that today's failure was "caused by a user who pushed the emergency button".

True that the system has breakdowns and is overcrowded, but we've had unusually severe, as of yet unexplained breakdowns in the system almost every 4 days for the past 2 months. 

But overcrowding is actually a negative effect of a very positive situation: system improvement and integration plus economic growth. 

Overcrowding started becoming the huge problem it is today, especially in Line 3, after the bus integration card was adopted in 2007, creating an incentive for people who previously only used busses to consider transfers with the Metro/CPTM network. In a matter of months from the adoption of discount integration cards, Metro/CPTM demand increased some 15%. 

The CPTM system is currently doubling its rolling stock and improving several stations, aside from having built several new ones. In the early 90's, at the height of the system's degradation phase, CPTM demand was less than 500,000 passengers a day. By the year 2000, with new modern trains and free metro integration, it had jumped to 1,5 million. Today it stands above 2,5 million. 

That's the dilemma of metro systems, once you improve their quality, they become flooded with former bus passengers since busses get stuck in traffic, metros don't. Improvement brings overcrowding and overcrowding degrades the system. 

This situation will only improve once the actuall network and rolling stock start getting bigger, which is happening now but will take several years to have a major impact.


----------



## mopc

CPTM line 12, east of Tatuapé










by SavianoMarcio


----------



## mopc

Line 2 by julio CAF


----------



## quashlo

Suburbanist said:


> (well, they should be driving cars instead, but that is another discussion)


Another discussion? Really?
Face it, you are trying to latch onto this incident as one of your arguments for converting all of us into car-worshippers... In fact, the last words of your post reveal your true intentions:



Suburbanist said:


> PT and cities in developing countries that are designed around them are not a good fit. Fortunately rapidly expanding middle class in Brazil is buying more cars to avoid such inhumane experiences like this.


I'm sorry my first post in this thread had to be this, but this is getting stupid. The solution is not to convert São Paulo into the idyllic American suburb where everybody drives everywhere. São Paulo's density and urban form would never be able to provide enough road space or parking to support all these vehicles. You would end up with ridiculous roadway congestion and absurd commute times. Your vision might work for some small city of a couple hundred thousand, but not for a growing metropolis of 10+ million.


----------



## Luli Pop

so, what happened?
did the system run out of electricity?

anyways it's just an exception happily!

god for SP that is improuving life quality of tens of millions paulistas with new lines better frequence and trains! 

I would like to see pics of interior of "bicicletarios", I was wondering how to implement them in marginalised neighbourhoods of BA so bikes aren't stolen.

how do they work in SP?
Which protection messures do they have?

thanks!


----------



## TheKorean

ZCant they connect the purple line to the blue line? Seems incredibily odd that purple line is all by itself with no where to transfer to another line.


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo state governor Alberto Goldman rushes to get the train at Marechal Deodoro station, line 3, today, September 23, 2010, The World Day withou Cars.


----------



## mopc

TheKorean said:


> ZCant they connect the purple line to the blue line? Seems incredibily odd that purple line is all by itself with no where to transfer to another line.


The purple line (line 5) is connected to line 9 (run by another CPTM) - that map above on this page only shows lines run by the Metro Company (CMSP).

This is the full map plus future lines for this decade including CPTM and CMSP:










This is the full network map EXACTLY as it stands today (no future extensions)


----------



## mopc

Luli Pop said:


> so, what happened?
> did the system run out of electricity?
> 
> anyways it's just an exception happily!
> 
> god for SP that is improuving life quality of tens of millions paulistas with new lines better frequence and trains!
> 
> I would like to see pics of interior of "bicicletarios", I was wondering how to implement them in marginalised neighbourhoods of BA so bikes aren't stolen.
> 
> how do they work in SP?
> Which protection messures do they have?
> 
> thanks!


I haven't read any details but it appears a T-shirt was stuck between doors and that activated an open door alarm that stopped the train between stations. So the flaw was not lack of investment in system maintenance, it was primarily user-caused. That the system is overcrowded (it was morning rush) only made it worse. 

As for the "bicicletários" (bike parkings) at some stations, I believe I have posted inside pictures earlier, but can't find them right now. They work you pay a fee and they give you a padlock, but Ive never used them, I don't even live in SP city.


----------



## TheKorean

mopc said:


> The purple line (line 5) is connected to line 9 (run by another CPTM) - that map above on this page only shows lines run by the Metro Company (CMSP).
> 
> This is the full map plus future lines for this decade including CPTM and CMSP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the full network map EXACTLY as it stands today (no future extensions)


Very odd way to run a system. Two different companies running the same train is heard of, but man. I cant point my finger on it but it is weird. But hey if it works it works. 

How is economic situation in Brazil right now? I am not sure whether Brazil is considered rich or poor...Looks very nice, so they cant be poor.


----------



## mopc

^^ Well the Metro Company (CMSP) runs its own purpose-built, mostly underground, high-efficiency lines, from 1 to 5. 

CPTM was created to manage Sao Paulos suburban rail using old normal railroads that have a very different nature than the Metro system, they are just old railroads that cross the city, now used for passengers only, but until circa 1998 the CPTM rail system was very bad and had old dirty trains, etc. Now all trains run in good conditions and some are extremely modern, as the pictures show. Just in the period from 2007-2011, Sao Paulo is receiving 120 new trainsets.

Brazil's economic situation seems to be quite positive, if you read Brazilian and international news about it. There has been a palpable improvement in the past 5, 10 years and the income of the poorest has grown more than ever. 

For example, from 2005 to 2010, the number of motor vehicles in Brazil grew an astounding 50%, from 40 million to over 60 million cars, trucks, buses and motorcycles in the country now.

Sao Paulo city had 4 million cars in the year 2000, now it has 8 million... 

Much of that economic growth has been used to finance Sao Paulo's metro and the metros of other cities, but very insufficiently so far. Sao Paulo has seen the best expansion, but much is needed to be done. The city needs at least another 3 dense central lines, as the future expansion map shows above.

But other things like infant mortality and malnutrition have improved quite dramatically. They say extreme poverty (misery, hunger) can be eliminated in a matter of a few years.


----------



## Martini87

Suburbanist said:


> As you can see here. Again, livestock gets better service when transported than this. Appalling and unacceptable. Intervals are low, but trains can't cope with demand. Users, on their fault, don't dare do wait extra 15-30 minutes until they can board less crowded trains, as they should do (well, they should be driving cars instead, but that is another discussion)


You contradict yourself all the time. You define yourself as a libertarian (at least your posts on the dutch suburbs thread suggest that), complaining that urban planners want to impose their opinions on people, and you basically decide that people should drive. Aren't you doing the very same thing you reject by always sabotaging transit systems and advocating for an urban style that basically *forces* people to drive cars?

And, specially in poor cities, investing in infrastructure for cars (like it has been done in SP in the last decades) reinforces the social inequalities and spatial segregation. Oh, I forgot you don't appear to mind about these things...hno: Any way I feel SO MUCH happy that people like you are a very very little bitter minority, and the super right-wing-neoliberal positions you basically represent are being swept away from this country (at least in the federal level), maybe that's why you _left_... (oops, sorry for the pun!)

And a last thing: Encourage more people to drive cars in São Paulo at rush hour? Man, your ideology makes you sound LUNATIC at times...It seems you have never set foot here. I think these years in Wonderland (oops, I mean Europe) made you forget everything about practical life in a developing country metropolis like São Paulo. If you come and post news about problems in the metro system in order to promote your little car-centric pathetic world, I could perfectly post the news of the evergrowing congestion levels on our streets - you do know congestion levels only on the arterial roads in the central city reaches levels over 120 km basically everyday? Ahn, what about that? I think that's a much more powerful motive to scrap the private vehicle from the arterials in rush hour...


----------



## mopc

More pics of new line 2/10 Tamanduateí station, by Lro AC:












































































































































































New train depot for line 2










The old station, which served line 10 only, to be torn down.


----------



## mopc

User videos of the day of chaos on Tuesday

Line 3





Luz


----------



## mopc

The shield (tunneling machine) used to excavate line 4. 










source: http://tuneis.locaweb.com.br/imagens/shield.jpg


----------



## mopc

Artur Alvim station seen from the north access. This shows the former suburban train station that was decommissioned in 2000 when what is now line 11 was transformed from a low-quality local line with many stops to an express line with modern trains. The ghost stations were never fully demolished and can be seen to this day along the line.

Behind the ghost station you can see Artur Alvim station of line 3, built around 1987.










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33251190


----------



## mopc

Sacomã station entrance (line 2)










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30949340


----------



## mopc

Oldie but goldie: CPTM series 5500 train, built in the 60s, still alive and well in the system.










by Tchelllo


----------



## andreslferraz

Suburbanist said:


> Chaos unraveled yesterday in Sao Paulo's metro. Thousands of passengers were stranded in vehicles when a non-explained fault halt trains on the Line 3 (Red). Passengers vandalized 15 vehicles, escaped through emergency exits and brought the line to a standstill in stations, tunnels and viaducts as the line had its energy cut off to prevent electrocution is disgruntled passengers escaping through emergency exists and broken windows.
> 
> No fire or accident happens: some train couldn't leave a station, other trains behind were stranded and stopped and the whole situation started. Line 3 operates with 84 sec. peak time intervals and inhumane, hazardous and explosive 9 pax/m² occupation of its cars.
> 
> *Animal protection societies would cry out loud if animals were transported in such barbaric conditions*. I'll post some pictures and videos here. Public transit is not functional in less developed countries where people are not prepared to follow (and give) orders and instructions in simple situations (trains stranded inside a tunnel), or to wait for another train instead of pressing people like they were stuffing a suitcase


Good to know that only São Paulo's metro system suffers with overcrowding!:bash: 
Some pics of "extremely poor and underdeveloped" Tokyo
















Another city that is famous for it's "misery", New York
























How about London? 
























And sure... why not add some more cars in São Paulo's streets? we have plenty of space!:lol::lol::nuts::nuts:








































what I mean to say is that overcrowding is very normal during rush hour, in São Paulo or any other major metropolis and im sure the city would have collapsed long ago if we didn't have any sort of public transportation!
ps: all images taken from google


----------



## Martini87

andreslferraz said:


>


Very interesting of you to show this photo. The avenue shown in this picture (Radial Leste) is parallel to the subway line mentioned in the earlier posts. Now I invite anyone sympathetic to the idea of a car-centric urban planning in Brazilian metropolises (specifically SP): WHERE THE HELL WOULD YOU PUT THESE PEOPLE? SHOULD THEY REALLY BE DRIVING?


----------



## Cedar Teeth

Martini87 said:


> You contradict yourself all the time. You define yourself as a libertarian (at least your posts on the dutch suburbs thread suggest that), complaining that urban planners want to impose their opinions on people, and you basically decide that people should drive. Aren't you doing the very same thing you reject by always sabotaging transit systems and advocating for an urban style that basically *forces* people to drive cars?
> 
> And, specially in poor cities, investing in infrastructure for cars (like it has been done in SP in the last decades) reinforces the social inequalities and spatial segregation. Oh, I forgot you don't appear to mind about these things...hno: Any way I feel SO MUCH happy that people like you are a very very little bitter minority, and the super right-wing-neoliberal positions you basically represent are being swept away from this country (at least in the federal level), maybe that's why you _left_... (oops, sorry for the pun!)
> 
> And a last thing: Encourage more people to drive cars in São Paulo at rush hour? Man, your ideology makes you sound LUNATIC at times...It seems you have never set foot here. I think these years in Wonderland (oops, I mean Europe) made you forget everything about practical life in a developing country metropolis like São Paulo. If you come and post news about problems in the metro system in order to promote your little car-centric pathetic world, I could perfectly post the news of the evergrowing congestion levels on our streets - you do know congestion levels only on the arterial roads in the central city reaches levels over 120 km basically everyday? Ahn, what about that? I think that's a much more powerful motive to scrap the private vehicle from the arterials in rush hour...


He lives in a small village in the Netherlands, thats why he thinks its more practical to drive everywhere. Its very difficult to explain to small town people how public transportation is a blessing in large cities around the world (developed or not). If he ever gets to live in a large urban area I think he will understand.


----------



## mopc

Pics of line 3 trains with broken windows in the aftermath of last Tuesday's breakdown:



















by SavianoMarcio


----------



## mopc

Itaim Paulista station, line 12, by Tiago Costa












































































































































































by felipegolfeto


----------



## mopc

pano by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

New hand grips for line 2 trains (by SavianoMarcio)


----------



## Suburbanist

Martini87 said:


> Very interesting of you to show this photo. The avenue shown in this picture (Radial Leste) is parallel to the subway line mentioned in the earlier posts. Now I invite anyone sympathetic to the idea of a car-centric urban planning in Brazilian metropolises (specifically SP): WHERE THE HELL WOULD YOU PUT THESE PEOPLE? SHOULD THEY REALLY BE DRIVING?


Simple solution: Sao Paulo needs to become so expensive to live that people can't afford and move out, leaving the city more gentrified, pushing a decline in its total population (metro area population I mean).

But it could be the other way around: a "higher-class flight" that, facing problems caused foremost by overcrowd (Brazil has PLENTY of space elsewhere), starts pulling away financial, HQs and other business that deplete the city of many indirect job positions and, again, lower the population of the city.



Martini87 said:


> You contradict yourself all the time. You define yourself as a libertarian (at least your posts on the dutch suburbs thread suggest that), complaining that urban planners want to impose their opinions on people, and you basically decide that people should drive. Aren't you doing the very same thing you reject by always sabotaging transit systems and advocating for an urban style that basically *forces* people to drive cars?


People choose car because they are the second-best (microeconomically speaking) solution most of the time. I'm not a libertarian, libertarianism is somewhere between simplistic and idealistic and reality-detached. I'm not "deciding people should drive". I'm saying in an atomized set of individual choice decisions, "drive" will be the most likely outcome of the individual utility functions. I didn't advocate closing the subway, I said it's unrealistic to expect the middle class to join the "let's mix with the poor, let's sweat and get almost killed by suffocation so the city has less traffic".



> And, specially in poor cities, investing in infrastructure for cars (like it has been done in SP in the last decades) reinforces the social inequalities and spatial segregation.


I see it the other way. Economic inequalities (huge ones) already exist in Brazil. It is good to have a decent sort of spatial passive segregation to avoid social conflicts. For instance, when I lived in Brazil, going for entertainment in areas without connections to public transit was better because it meant, among other things, a more selective crowd would show up (the ones with cars or money to taxi). Same applies to beaches: those in urban areas served by buses get filled with people that take make-shifts kiosks and pack food in lousy foam boxes, while those more remotely accessible keep a more upbeat tone, with selling of more expensive food and so.

More important than that: sometimes the immediate reality of social inequality and income disparity is very troublesome and conflict-generating. IF you have kids travelling to Disney World every second year and kids whose parents work 60h/week to feed them playing in the same parks and walking the same streets from the same school, it will generate a hostile environment, for instance. But the kids have nothing to do with 300 years of systemic inequality and they deserve a life away from these shocks. Adults also are, normally, sensible persons. Nobody feels good shopping for überexpensive clothes next to a food bank.

Finally, the MOST important think is that by living in gated communities and heavy-guarded skyscrapers, the most well-off take charge of what (public safety) would be a State responsibility and by doing so free more resources to serve the poor.

I'm NOT advocating anything like restricting the general ability of any people to move around (gated residential-only communities and internal areas of buildings being the exception as they are not public areas in the broader sense), but to allow this natural spatial segregation (which is not binary like rich-poor) to flourish, so government can invest more heavily in public services in areas where the rich are not draining public resources to them.



> Oh, I forgot you don't appear to mind about these things...hno: Any way I feel SO MUCH happy that people like you are a very very little bitter minority, and the super right-wing-neoliberal positions you basically represent are being swept away from this country (at least in the federal level), maybe that's why you _left_... (oops, sorry for the pun!)


When you see a mere political election as a battle of the good against the evil, you are either buying into simplifications sold to semi-illiterate people or you are misleading yourself in a parallel World. It's an election, not a War of Survival.



> And a last thing: Encourage more people to drive cars in São Paulo at rush hour? Man, your ideology makes you sound LUNATIC at times...It seems you have never set foot here. I think these years in Wonderland (oops, I mean Europe) made you forget everything about practical life in a developing country metropolis like São Paulo. If you come and post news about problems in the metro system in order to promote your little car-centric pathetic world, I could perfectly post the news of the evergrowing congestion levels on our streets - you do know congestion levels only on the arterial roads in the central city reaches levels over 120 km basically everyday? Ahn, what about that? I think that's a much more powerful motive to scrap the private vehicle from the arterials in rush hour...


I know because I've lived in Brazil and, for a while, drove 2-3 times a week in a route that was served by a BRT-crap and a subway-crowded system, and I'd NEVER trade my 2h (each way) car commute for a 1h10 livestock transportation experience.


----------



## Stofvdw

:bash:


----------



## mopc

Detailed map of future Monorail Line 17


----------



## mopc

Oldest Metro car, according to experts, the 1972 Budd Mafersa no. 33


----------



## mopc

Anhangabaú station, line 3, downtown, by Tchelllo










On a rainy evening:









Surroundings:


----------



## mopc

Line 3 somewhere on the East side, also showing the East Side Radial Freeway and the bike path




























Bike parking










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3970683984_c9cab4ede3_o.jpg


----------



## Martini87

Edit


----------



## Martini87

Suburbanist said:


> Simple solution: Sao Paulo needs to become so expensive to live that people can't afford and move out, leaving the city more gentrified, pushing a decline in its total population (metro area population I mean).


It doesn't need to do that. Every big city that faced these problems in the past overcame them by investing heavily in their transportation system. New York and Paris did it in the fist half of the century, Tokyo and Seoul did it in the second half, and now Shanghai and Beijing are doing it now. The heavy rail/subway IS the best option for a city like São paulo, due to its ability to transport high volumes of people at good average speeds, and its ability to overcome physical barriers such as rivers, surface expressways and railways, hills and valleys, etc




Suburbanist said:


> But it could be the other way around: a "higher-class flight" that, facing problems caused foremost by overcrowd (Brazil has PLENTY of space elsewhere), starts pulling away financial, HQs and other business that deplete the city of many indirect job positions and, again, lower the population of the city.


OK, now you're suggesting _white flight_? Why don't you ask the folks in the US or South Africa if what happened to their cities? Man, you're really suggesting the abandonment of this huge urban space only because it doesn't suit your old-fashioned utopia? That's so _sixties_...you're at least four decades late...Moses died long ago, and so his ideas.



Suburbanist said:


> People choose car because they are the second-best (microeconomically speaking) solution most of the time. I'm not a libertarian, libertarianism is somewhere between simplistic and idealistic and reality-detached. I'm not "deciding people should drive". I'm saying in an atomized set of individual choice decisions, "drive" will be the most likely outcome of the individual utility functions. I didn't advocate closing the subway, I said it's unrealistic to expect the middle class to join the "let's mix with the poor, let's sweat and get almost killed by suffocation so the city has less traffic"..


People choose the car when it's possible _and_ viable. The same thing with mass transport. It would be stupid of mine to think Kansas City would become a transit-friendly city, since it's urban form is completely car-dominant. The same absurd is to think a dense city, with lack of high-capacity roadways, and a huge population mainly without cars, should invest in a transport mode that does not work properly in these conditions. São Paulo urban form is _perfect_ for a high capacity urban rail systems. 

It's not about undensifying SP so that it can fit into the car-model, it's the car model viability in SP that shall be reexamed. I'm glad the priority to mass transit is beginning to solidify: public polls show that the majority of people supports mass transit investment over freeway construction. 



Suburbanist said:


> I see it the other way. Economic inequalities (huge ones) already exist in Brazil. It is good to have a decent sort of spatial passive segregation to avoid social conflicts. For instance, when I lived in Brazil, going for entertainment in areas without connections to public transit was better because it meant, among other things, a more selective crowd would show up (the ones with cars or money to taxi). Same applies to beaches: those in urban areas served by buses get filled with people that take make-shifts kiosks and pack food in lousy foam boxes, while those more remotely accessible keep a more upbeat tone, with selling of more expensive food and so.
> 
> More important than that: *sometimes* the immediate reality of social inequality and income disparity is very troublesome and conflict-generating. IF you have kids travelling to Disney World every second year and kids whose parents work 60h/week to feed them playing in the same parks and walking the same streets from the same school, it will generate a hostile environment, for instance. But the kids have nothing to do with 300 years of systemic inequality and they deserve a life away from these shocks. Adults also are, normally, sensible persons. Nobody feels good shopping for überexpensive clothes next to a food bank.


*But of course* social inequality is conflict-prone! That's obvious! The most violent countries are the most unequal too! And what astonishes me is that you only propose things that _hide_ poverty, so that it doesn't hurt the conscience of the rich, because I reckon it's very uncomfortable to see someone begging for food when you're splurging the money you won because you went to a public college paid by the whole of the society. 

What should be focused is how to diminish inequality, and that is reflected spacially as well. A unequal society *produces* a segregated and precarious city. A developed city will make sure that the majority of its spaces shall have decent standards of infrastructure, public services, etc. Hiding the poor won't solve the problem (South Africa tried to do that, and look what happened), and that's basically what you're proposing. By exclusive, you are meaning exclusionary.



Suburbanist said:


> When you see a mere political election as a battle of the good against the evil, you are either buying into simplifications sold to semi-illiterate people or you are misleading yourself in a parallel World. It's an election, not a War of Survival.


It's not about good vs evil: it's about left vs right, and I don't expect the right to solve the inequalities it helped to foster. So, it's in fact very simple. 




Suburbanist said:


> I know because I've lived in Brazil and, for a while, drove 2-3 times a week in a route that was served by a BRT-crap and a subway-crowded system, and I'd NEVER trade my 2h (each way) car commute for a 1h10 livestock transportation experience.


But you are a VERY LITLE MINORITY (not your opinion regarding PT, but your economic condition). So I bet with you that the people in the extreme south and east of SP (they're more than 6 million people, so their opinion count way more than yours) would easily trade their 2.5 to 3 hour commute in a bus for a 1 hour-commute in an air-conditioned subway, and that's what really at stake here. Their time gains multiplied by this huge population would be far bigger than these minutes the upper classes are giving up by staying stuck in traffic.

It's not about moving the _middle class_ as you think of it, since is in fact an euphemism for the upper class, or elite, that live in _noble_ neighborhoods. They'll never use PT, no upper class uses PT anywhere. It's about moving this GIGANTIC mass of people in the most efficient (both financially and environmentally) way, and mass transit IS the most efficient transportation mode in this context, like you or not.

In my case, I'd never trade my 30 minute subway trip by the same time (or even less) inside a car, since I can't read, watch my favourite series on the cell phone, or simply sleep. And also, the possibility of being robbed when in a car in SP is way higher than if you're on PT (especially the subway).


----------



## greg_christine

http://www.bombardier.com/en/transp...press-releases/details?docID=0901260d80132655










Press Releases
Bombardier Awarded Contract to Design and Supply an INNOVIA Monorail System in São Paulo, Brazil

September 27, 2010 — Berlin
Transportation

São PauloMetro selects new generation INNOVIA Monorail 300 system for the Expresso Tiradentes mass transit line to benefit 500,000 daily riders

Bombardier Transportation, together with two consortium partners, announced today that it has won an order to design, supply and install a 24 kilometer BOMBARDIER INNOVIA Monorail 300 system in São Paulo for Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo (CMSP / São Paulo Metro). The total value of the contract is 2.46 billion reals (1.07 billion euro, $1.44 billion US) [1]. Bombardier’s share of the design-build contract is 1.40 billion reals (606 million euro, $816 million US) [1].

The new line, known as Expresso Tiradentes, will serve as an extension of the São Paulo Metro Line 2 and will have the capacity to transport 40,000 passengers per hour per direction between the Vila Prudente and Cidade Tiradentes urbanizations. This journey currently takes almost two hours and the new INNOVIA Monorail system will reduce the journey time to approximately 50 minutes, benefiting 500,000 users daily.

The Express Monotrilho Leste Consortium (Eastern Express Monorail Consortium) is lead by the Brazilian civil contractor Queiroz Galvão and incorporates construction firm Construtora OAS and Bombardier as an Electrical and Mechanical (E&M) equipment supplier. Bombardier will design and supply system-wide E&M elements for the 24 km, 17 station INNOVIA Monorail 300 system, including 54 seven-car trains (378 cars) with BOMBARDIER CITYFLO 650 automatic train control technology for driverless operation as well as providing project management, systems engineering and integration, testing and commissioning for the new trains and signalling.

Engineering, design and testing for the Monorail vehicles will be centered at Bombardier’s site in Kingston, Canada. Manufacturing of the initial cars will be carried out by Bombardier in Pittsburgh, USA, and subsequent cars will be built in Brazil at Bombardier’s plant in Hortolândia. Phase One of the system is expected to open for passenger services by 2014. 

Commenting on the announcement, André Navarri, President and COO of Bombardier Transportation, said: “To be selected by São Paulo Metro as the Monorail system supplier for the Expresso Tiradentes project is a great privilege. The introduction of our INNOVIA Monorail 300 system to this great city will increase mobility for citizens, reduce congestion, and benefit the local economy as well as the environment.” He added: “Our investment in local manufacturing is a key element in our project delivery plan and essential for Bombardier’s long-term participation in Brazil’s fast growing railway market.”

Eran Gartner, President Systems Division of Bombardier Transportation, added: “Our new INNOVIA Monorail 300 system for Sao Paulo is a game changer in the industry, as it allows fast construction of high capacity transit lines. With its advanced technology, the new system will dramatically improve the quality of life for thousands of residents by halving their daily commuting time and with its attractive aerodynamic design, the INNOVIA Monorail is set to become an iconic image on the São Paulo skyline.”

Bombardier brings to São Paulo the most extensive transit system experience in the industry and has previously supplied four other fully automated Monorail systems (Tampa, Newark, Jacksonville and Las Vegas in the United States). Bombardier is currently supplying the INNOVIA Monorail 300 system to Riyadh in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia for the prestigious new King Abdullah Financial District. 

About Bombardier in Brazil
Bombardier is established in Brazil as a supplier of rail equipment and services. It has a regional office in São Paulo and operation sites for services and signalling in four other locations, together employing over 150 people: 

* Hortolândia (100 km from São Paulo) - heavy services and overhaul 
* São Paulo – two maintenance centres supporting operator CPTM
* Salvador (state of Bahia) – service centre for the Salvador Subway signalling project.

Bombardier is currently delivering a significant contract to fully modernize 156 metro cars (26 six-car trains) for Metro São Paulo. It is also delivering an innovative traffic management system to Metro Lima, Peru, with a strong local contribution from the Bombardier team in Brazil. The Expresso Tiradentes Monorail project will further increase Bombardier’s industrial presence in Brazil with the establishment of vehicle manufacturing facilities at the Hortolândia site and the delivery, installation and integration of the Monorail system elements in São Paulo. In addition, strategic procurement for the project will focus on Brazilian suppliers. 

About Systems Division
Bombardier’s Systems Division has delivered over 50 transportation systems around the world with an impressive combined ridership of 1.7 billion passenger journeys annually. The portfolio includes the driverless INNOVIA family of APM (automated people mover), ART (advanced rapid transit) and Monorail systems, as well as light rail, metro and intercity systems. Its turnkey solutions integrate Bombardier’s full range of expertise, including the vehicles, signalling, operations and maintenance services, project management and system integration, all underpinned by 40 years of experience in supplying and supporting transportation systems.

About Bombardier Transportation
Bombardier Transportation, a global leader in rail technology, offers the broadest portfolio in the rail industry and delivers innovative products and services that set new standards in sustainable mobility. BOMBARDIER ECO4 technologies – built on the four cornerstones of energy, efficiency, economy and ecology – conserve energy, protect the environment and help to improve total train performance. Bombardier Transportation is headquartered in Berlin, Germany and has a presence in over 60 countries. It has an installed base of over 100,000 vehicles worldwide.

About Bombardier
A world-leading manufacturer of innovative transportation solutions, from commercial aircraft and business jets to rail transportation equipment, systems and services, Bombardier Inc. is a global corporation headquartered in Canada. Its revenues for the fiscal year ended Jan. 31, 2010, were $19.4 billion US, and its shares are traded on the Toronto Stock Exchange (BBD). Bombardier is listed as an index component to the Dow Jones Sustainability World and North America indexes. News and information are available at www.bombardier.com.

Photo : BOMBARDIER INNOVIA Monorail 300 system for São Paulo

BOMBARDIER, INNOVIA, CITYFLO and ECO4 are trademarks of Bombardier Inc. or its subsidiaries.

=========================================================

http://www.businessreviewcanada.ca/...dier-brazil-bound-innovia-monorail-300-system










Bombardier Brazil-Bound on Innovia Monorail 300 System

Bombardier selected by São Paulo Metro as the Monorail system supplier for the Expresso Tiradentes project worth $1.4 billion
Rachel Smith | Mon Sep 27, 2010

Bombardier Transportation, together with two consortium partners, won an order to design, supply and install a 24 kilometer Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300 system in São Paulo for Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo.

The total value of the contract is 2.46 billion reals (1.07 billion euro, $1.44 billion US). Bombardier's share of the design-build contract is 1.40 billion reals (606 million euro, $816 million US).

“To be selected by São Paulo Metro as the Monorail system supplier for the Expresso Tiradentes project is a great privilege. The introduction of our Innovia Monorail 300 system to this great city will increase mobility for citizens, reduce congestion, and benefit the local economy as well as the environment," said André Navarri, President and COO of Bombardier Transportation.

"Our investment in local manufacturing is a key element in our project delivery plan and essential for Bombardier's long-term participation in Brazil's fast growing railway market."

Engineering, design and testing for the Monorail vehicles will be centered at Bombardier's site in Kingston, Canada.

Manufacturing of the initial cars will be carried out by Bombardier in Pittsburgh, USA, and subsequent cars will be built in Brazil at Bombardier's plant in Hortolândia. Phase One of the system is expected to open for passenger services by 2014.

"Our new Innovia Monorail 300 system for Sao Paulo is a game changer in the industry, as it allows fast construction of high capacity transit lines,” said Eran Gartner, President Systems Division of Bombardier Transportation.

“With its advanced technology, the new system will dramatically improve the quality of life for thousands of residents by halving their daily commuting time and with its attractive aerodynamic design, the Innovia Monorail is set to become an iconic image on the São Paulo skyline."

Source: Bombardier

=========================================================

http://www.bombardier.com/en/transp...ms/automated-monorails?docID=0901260d8000a7e4










INNOVIA Monorail is the world's first fully automated and driverless, medium capacity urban monorail system. Quiet and streamlined, the monorail fits ideally into mixed-use urban corridors. With space-age composite bodies that are very strong but extremely light, additional benefits include reduced infrastructure impacts, low energy consumption and enhanced system performance.

Unlike other urban monorails, Bombardier's INNOVIA Monorail vehicles do not have heavy rail-type "bogies," which means they never require the bogies to be removed from the frame. This greatly simplifies maintenance by eliminating the need for costly and inefficient vehicle lifts, pits and heavy-duty overhead cranes. In addition, by using a unit repair philosophy similar to that used on jet aircraft, in combination with ease of accessibility for technicians, maintainability is significantly enhanced. The straddle monorail design yields an extremely clean operating environment because the narrow guidebeams do not collect debris.

By far the lightest weight intermediate capacity technology, the monorail trains permit smaller, less obtrusive and easier-to-construct aerial guideway structures. This is the only fully proven urban transit technology that uses slender, 66-cm (26-in.) wide guidebeams, which both guide the vehicle and provide its structural support. The pre-cast, post-tensioned elevated guideway structure is constructed off-site to permit exceptionally quick assembly on location.

The monorail technology incorporates the design and operational features required for rigorous urban line-haul service, including full automation, emergency evacuation walkways, high-speed guideway switching, bi-directional operation and compliance with urban transit safety standards.

Beneath the sleek, space-age monorail styling, standard transit components include:

* energy efficient ac propulsion motors
* redundant high-capacity air-conditioning units
* hard-wearing, high-mileage tires
* heavy-duty transit-type brakes
* safety wheels for load and steering tires
* sophisticated train health-monitoring systems


----------



## mopc

^^ great update thanks! post more if you find any other news in the future!










Looks fantastic and I fell in love with it the moment I saw the Sao Paulo metro logo on its nose... :cheers:


----------



## TheKorean

Some trains run on 3rd rails and some on catenary?


----------



## RenanRibeiro

Looks pretty good and 2014 seems a reasonable date (against the usual estimations given by the government).

I hope the line 17 gets something like that too.


----------



## mopc

^^ lines 1, 2, 3 run on third rail, all others run on catenary


----------



## mopc

RenanRibeiro said:


> Looks pretty good and 2014 seems a reasonable date (against the usual estimations given by the government).
> 
> I hope the line 17 gets something like that too.


Latest official forecast would put phase one (to Sao Mateus) in 2012 and Cidade Tiradentes (without many intermediate stations) in 2014, all stations by 2015. Let's see.

Line scheme:










Google Earth projection:


----------



## mopc

Tiradentes station, line 1, by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Bresser-Mooca station, built ca. 1983, line 3 by Tchelllo














































view of line 12


----------



## mopc

Sumaré station, line 2


----------



## mopc

Line 5 - Campo Limpo station by Google Earth Street View (launched today for São Paulo)



















Internal pics by Massa


----------



## mopc

Line 5 train depot by SEP Anderson


----------



## mopc

More Street View OMG 

Line 9 - Granja Julieta station


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train near Vila Olímpia station, Google street view


----------



## mopc

New renovated Itapevi station (line 8) opened today, pics by lipe andreense


----------



## TheKorean

For Campo Limpo station, is that catenary AND 3rd rail on the same track?


----------



## mopc

^^ its funny now that you asked I see there is something that looks like a third rail in those pics, but I guarantee you it's not. I had never noticed. That line is catenary-only, as are all lines from 4 to 12.


----------



## Garciaex

TheKorean said:


> For Campo Limpo station, is that catenary AND 3rd rail on the same track?


This "3rd rail" is used for adjust the train stops at the platform.


----------



## mopc

New line 1 train at Jabaquara depot


----------



## mopc

The first CAF series 7000 train adopted for line 9, by paulossj4




























trains fresh from the oven (they are made in Brazil) near Presidente Altino depot


----------



## mopc

Line 4 Luz station update by Lro AC (to open by April 2011)










Butantã station (to open by December 2010)


----------



## mopc

Line 7 train at Perus station, by rocardo.brmorato


----------



## mopc

Line 8 train at Barueri station by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Elevated section of line 5 near Giovanni Gronchi Station, by Kauã


----------



## mopc

Giovanni Gronchi station, line 5, by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

Line 11 train near the line's exclusive tunnels in its eastern extension:


----------



## mopc

Brás by EduardoGJF


----------



## mopc

Line 12 by EduardoGJF


----------



## mopc

Line 2 train dynamic map


----------



## TheKorean

Damn, the subway system is great, but you guys need to update your buses.


----------



## Tiago Costa

If you are talking about the photos seen in post #766, don't worry. That ones are veeeery outdated. Nowadays the buses are very different, the old buses were replaced by new and modern ones. See in the link below some examples:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589952&page=37


----------



## TheKorean

^Good to hear. I cant imagine Brazilian gov. spending all these money on trains but not buses.


----------



## mopc

TheKorean said:


> Damn, the subway system is great, but you guys need to update your buses.


Yes if you mean the pic with the white bus under the elevated, its from 2002, busses are far more modern now, you do have a good eye for detail. hehe


----------



## mopc

Hebraica-Rebouças station, line 9 - Google Street View


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train between Pinheiros and Cidade Universitária


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train between Cidade Universitária and Jaguaré


----------



## mopc

Line 9 - Vila Olímpia station


----------



## mopc

Santo Amaro station lines 5 and 9


----------



## mopc

Line 4 by Felipe Moura


----------



## TheKorean

So Sao Paulo metro is installing the security door between the platform and the track? Or is it standard already?


----------



## mopc

^^ No only five stations have it today, they intend to install in most Metro stations (CPTM maybe later)


----------



## C.a

Great, but needs new lines. Like all the other brazilian cities. Go go go Brazil!!!


----------



## mopc

Video of line 1 near Carandiru, by Eduardo GJF


----------



## TheKorean

Those EMUs, remind me of ones used in San Francisco bay Area, the BART.


----------



## mopc

^^ Actually the line 1 "A" fleet trains have no relationship to the BART trains, but the Baltimore metro uses very similar units, they are an American design by the Budd Company (although manufactured in Brazil)

Baltimore train:


----------



## Eduardo GJF

TheKorean said:


> Those EMUs, remind me of ones used in San Francisco bay Area, the BART.





mopc said:


> ^^ Actually the line 1 "A" fleet trains have no relationship to the BART trains, but the Baltimore metro uses very similar units, they are an American design by the Budd Company (although manufactured in Brazil)


BART and SP Metro Line 1 are very similar to each other! And yes, they are related.

Check it out, a great thread about BART in the railfan forum site "TGVBR": http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3250


----------



## mopc

The gigantic 12-car 5000 series Cobrasma-Francorail trainsets from 1979, that today serve only line 8 (until the early 2000s, 8-car versions served line 9 as well)






by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

Eduardo GJF said:


> BART and SP Metro Line 1 are very similar to each other! And yes, they are related.
> 
> Check it out, a great thread about BART in the railfan forum site "TGVBR": http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3250


Oh yes they are all Budds genetically by the only physical resemblance BART trains and Sao Paulo A/B fleet trains have is, vaguely, their frontal mask. The body is radically different and the connection between the A/B fleet and the Baltimore and Miami trains is far stronger. 

Baltimore train:










Miami train:


----------



## FDW

mopc said:


> Oh yes they are all Budds genetically by the only physical resemblance BART trains and Sao Paulo A/B fleet trains have is, vaguely, their frontal mask. The body is radically different and the connection between the A/B fleet and the Baltimore and Miami trains is far stronger.
> 
> Baltimore train:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami train:


Yeah, BART's trains were made by Rohr, a company that had no experience in making metro cars, so there ended up lots and lots of glitches that ended costing a lot of money, and delaying the opening of the system by 5 years. (Oh yeah, I'm going to make a Northern California Urban Transit Compilation Thread so we can get all of the diverse transit systems of region represented on the board.


----------



## mopc

So the BART trains are not Budds at all?


----------



## FDW

mopc said:


> So the BART trains are not Budds at all?


Nope. But given the Large the US govt played in designing the BART trains, I wouldn't be surprised if some of tech and design were adapted to the budds.


----------



## mopc

Luz, 1901


----------



## greg_christine

FDW said:


> Yeah, BART's trains were made by Rohr, a company that had no experience in making metro cars, so there ended up lots and lots of glitches that ended costing a lot of money, and delaying the opening of the system by 5 years. (Oh yeah, I'm going to make a Northern California Urban Transit Compilation Thread so we can get all of the diverse transit systems of region represented on the board.


The first generation BART trains were built by Rohr (A Cars & B Cars). These are the trains with the sloping noses. BART subsequently ordered trains from Alstom (C1 Cars) and Morrison-Knudsen (C2 Cars). The newer trains feature flat noses with doors. The first generation trains allow passengers to walk through the entire length of the train, but trains can only be lengthened or shortened from the middle, which requires switching movements to split the train. The newer trains can be lengthened or shortened by adding or removing cars from the ends, but passengers cannot walk past the drivers cabs of the middle cars.


----------



## mopc

^^Are there any other trains of a similar type to the A/B fleet of Sao Paulo, like the Miami and Baltimore trains in the pics above?


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Sacomã


----------



## FDW

greg_christine said:


> The first generation BART trains were built by Rohr (A Cars & B Cars). These are the trains with the sloping noses. BART subsequently ordered trains from Alstom (C1 Cars) and Morrison-Knudsen (C2 Cars). The newer trains feature flat noses with doors. The first generation trains allow passengers to walk through the entire length of the train, but trains can only be lengthened or shortened from the middle, which requires switching movements to split the train. The newer trains can be lengthened or shortened by adding or removing cars from the ends, but passengers cannot walk past the drivers cabs of the middle cars.


The C1 and C2's generally are not lengthened or shortened by removing cars in the ends, instead the the trains are organized like this C(A)-B-B-C(A) or C(A)-B-B-B-C(A), a 4 or 5 five configuration that is lengthened to longer trains by connecting a 4 or 5 car set to another 4 or 5 car set, (creating a train of either 8, 9, or 10 cars.) though there is an exception to this on the Richmond-Fremont service which uses either one or two 3 car sets.

BART trains are walkthrough, but you open two sets of doors to get between cars.


----------



## mopc

Line 4 update by GiovanniGronchi

Pinheiros





































Renovated line 9 Pinheiros for new integration with line 4:










Parking:











Faria Lima new acess


----------



## mopc

High definition high-speed frontal view video of line 11 from Guaianazes to Brás, by Tiago Costa (well worth watching in high def and full screen)


----------



## mopc

PSDs in Vila Matilde by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Family gathering, by Unirod












Spoiler



Today October 12, 2010, this thread reached 70,000 views


----------



## mopc

New signage at Tiradentes, line 1


----------



## mopc

7000 train near Vàrzea Paulista


----------



## mopc

The "three Northern sisters", Tietê, Carandiru and Santana stations, line 1 (Santana in the foreground, view from North to South)










by Peter Louiz and Alexandre Giesbrecht


----------



## mopc

Santo Amaro station from above










by Hamilton Breternitz Furtado


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train crossing the Octavio Frias bridge










Berrini station access










View from Berrini station platform











by Kilbane


----------



## mopc

Mega picture of Pinheiros River Freeway showing 3 line 9 stations: Berrini, Vila Olímpia and Cidade Jardim










By Wanderley Celestino


----------



## mopc

Smaller version:










This picture must be from 2005 before the bridge was under construction and before the 2006 anti-billboard law.


----------



## mopc

Line 9 










by Rodrigo Guidotti


----------



## mopc

More line 9:










by Lukaaz


----------



## Luli Pop

Amazing impovement for public transportation in SP!!!
it's nice to see federalism works!

I love the CAF trains!

I have a question: what are the minimun and maximun frenquency for train lines converted to metro?


----------



## mopc

^^ The converted railroads (run by CPTM) have frequencies as low as 5 or 6 minutes during the day (Mo-Fr) to 8-10 minutes early morning and late night, 10-15 minutes on Saturdays and 15-20 minutes on Sundays and holidays. 

Current purchases of trainsets and upgrades in systems plan to reduce minimum interval to at least 4 minutes during rush hour in the busiest lines. 

The Metro lines run by CMSP (lines from 1 to 5) have much shorter intervals, as low as 1 minute during rush hour and an average of 2,5 minutes during the week, 5 minutes during the weekend. 



You can check detailed info on CPTM line intervals and other technicalities here at their website:

http://www.cptm.sp.gov.br/e_redecptm/rede/default.asp


----------



## Eduardo GJF

Rush Hours:

Line 07 - 07 minutes (Luz - Francisco Morato), 11 minutes (Francisco Morato - Jundiaí)
Line 08 - 07 minutes
Line 09 - 06 minutes (Osasco - Grajaú), 03 minutes (Pinheiros - Jurubatuba)
Line 10 - 07 minutes
Line 11 - 05 minutes (Luz - Guaianazes), 08 minutes (Guaianazes - Estudantes)
Line 12 - 06 minutes

Rest of the day, depending on the time:

Line 07 - 10 to 12 minutes (Luz - Francisco Morato), 14 minutes (Francisco Morato - Jundiaí)
Line 08 - 14 minutes
Line 09 - 10 minutes (Osasco - Grajaú)
Line 10 - 10 to 15 minutes
Line 11 - 08 to 10 minutes (Luz - Guaianazes), 09 to 11 minutes (Guaianazes - Estudantes)
Line 12 - 10 to 12 minutes

Maximum frequency, on sunday nights:

Line 07 - 20 minutes (Luz - Francisco Morato), 20 minutes (Francisco Morato - Jundiaí)
Line 08 - 20 minutes
Line 09 - 10 minutes (Osasco - Grajaú)
Line 10 - 20 minutes
Line 11 - 12 minutes (Luz - Guaianazes), 15 minutes (Guaianazes - Estudantes)
Line 12 - 20 minutes

When there are some scheduled maintence on the tracks, frequency can go up to 40 minutes in some lines - like Line 12, where the works have to be deeper since the tracks didn't recieve enough attention for decades!

Also, in Lines 11 (Luz-Guaianzes, the Eastern Express) and 12, during the most severe crowding moments in rush hours, the frequency is forced down to 3 minutes for a while.

Line 9 has an interesting strategy during rush hours, there are trains making an "internal loop" from Pinheiros to Jurubatuba, most crowded part of the line. This way, the frequency in this part is 3 minutes, and in the rest, 6 minutes.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 by Márcio Vinícius


----------



## mopc

New line 1 trains arriving


----------



## FDW

What are the frequencies of the various metro lines in Sao Paulo? (In trains per hour, or tph)


----------



## mopc

^^ well the info on CPTM frequencies is all a few posts above, Metro lines (CMSP) have very low frequecies, from 1 minute to 3 or 4 during the week, but I have no specific data, Ill post if I find it.


----------



## mopc

New signage at Jardim São Paulo station, line 1, by wilianaac


----------



## TheKorean

I assume the metro doesnt run 24/7.


----------



## mopc

^^ No, from 4h30 in the morning to a little past midnight, until 1am from Saturday to Sundays


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Mopc , do u know if they will substitute ALL the old line 1 trains to new ones?


----------



## mopc

^^ No they wont, the new trains will coexist with the old ones but the old ones will be renovated, fitted with a new front and an interior much like that of the new trains.


----------



## mopc

Local news on the opening of the renovated Calmon Viana station (lines 11 and 12)


*Governo de São Paulo moderniza estação Calmon Viana da CPTM*
_Midiacon News 15 de Outubro de 2010 - 15:23 _

_Estação recebeu elevadores, banheiros públicos e uma nova plataforma, além de uma série de melhorias para pessoas com deficiência ou mobilidade reduzida_









_Estação Calmon Viana ficou mais moderna, ampla e totalmente acessível, especialmente para pessoas com deficiência ou mobilidade reduzida. (Foto: Milton Michida). _

O governador Alberto Goldman entregou nesta sexta-feira, 15, as obras de modernização da Estação Calmon Viana, localizada na cidade de Poá e que faz a integração entre as linhas 11-Coral (Luz-Estudantes) e 12-Safira (Brás-Calmon Viana) da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM). O local, antes acanhado e desprovido de facilidades de acesso, deu lugar a uma estação mais moderna, ampla e totalmente acessível, especialmente para pessoas com deficiência ou mobilidade reduzida.

Uma das melhorias mais significativas são os três elevadores localizados na nova passarela metálica totalmente coberta, na cor vermelha, revestida de piso antiderrapante. A CPTM também construiu nova plataforma, a de número 4, no lado norte, que se somará às outras três em operação. Em breve, ela permitirá à estação acomodar dois trens da Linha 12-Safira ao mesmo tempo. A novidade agilizará a chegada e partida dos trens e vai melhorar os fluxos de embarque e desembarque da estação, que já recebe as primeiras novas composições, de um total de 20 que atenderão a Linha 12-Safira.

*Detalhes que fazem diferença*
Antes inexistentes, banheiros públicos e sanitários exclusivos para pessoas com deficiência foram construídos. A estação terá um bicicletário anexo, totalmente coberto e com 84 vagas gratuitas, com possibilidade de ampliação, dando mais comodidade e facilidade para os usuários chegarem ao local. Pessoas com deficiência poderão utilizar nova rampa de acesso, que vai da calçada ao nível da plataforma.









_Estação Calmon Viana recebeu elevadores, banheiros públicos e uma nova plataforma. (Foto: Milton Michida) _

As plataformas foram ajustadas, com regularização e elevação do seu nível em concreto. Novos pisos de porcelanato antiderrapante para alto tráfego substituíram os antigos, de cimento, oferecendo mais conforto para o deslocamento dos usuários. Piso e rotas táteis (direcionais e de alerta), atendendo as normas brasileiras de acessibilidade, foram colocados em toda área útil da estação. A CPTM também instalou novas coberturas metálicas nas plataformas, protegendo as pessoas de intempéries como sol forte ou chuva. A estação ganhou nova iluminação, mais abrangente e clara.

Outra novidade é a comunicação visual atualizada (mapas, placas indicativas e totem), mais moderna e com o mesmo padrão que está sendo adotado nas estações recém-inauguradas e trens (novos e reformados). A fachada da estação foi revitalizada, com pastilhas cerâmicas na cor vermelha, e a bilheteria agora possui vidro blindado com intercomunicadores para facilitar o atendimento aos usuários no momento da compra de bilhetes.

Novas salas técnicas, com gerador de energia que permitirá manter os principais equipamentos em operação mesmo em casos de blecaute, e um reservatório de água, com 80 mil litros, também foram incorporadas à estação. A nova caixa d'água permitiu a instalação de sistema de combate a incêndio por meio de hidrantes.

As informações são da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM)

Fonte: Redação 
http://midiacon.com.br/materia.asp?id_canal=3&id=29563


----------



## Tiago Costa

FDW said:


> What are the frequencies of the various metro lines in Sao Paulo? (In trains per hour, or tph)


In TPH, the maximum frequencies are (all lines and all sections):

-Line 1 (Jabaquara-Tucuruvi): ~33 TPH (6-car trains)
-Line 2 (Vila Madalena-Vila Prudente): ~26 TPH (6-car trains)
-Line 3 (Palmeiras-Barra Funda - Corinthians-Itaquera): ~35 TPH (6-car trains)
-Line 4 (Paulista-Faria Lima): ~12 TPH (6-car trains), doesn't operate on peak times yet
-Line 5 (Capão Redondo-Largo Treze): ~16 TPH (6-car trains)
-Line 7 (Luz-Francisco Morato): ~8.5 TPH (6-car and 8-car trains), ~10-11 TPH on internal loop
-Line 7 (Francisco Morato-Jundiaí): ~5.5 TPH (3-car and 4-car trains)
-Line 8 (Júlio Prestes-Itapevi): ~8.5 TPH (12-car trains)
-Line 9 (Osasco-Grajaú): 10 TPH (4-car, 6-car and 8-car trains), ~15 TPH on internal loop
-Line 10 (Luz-Rio Grande da Serra): ~8.5 TPH (6-long-car trains)
-Line 11 (Luz-Guaianazes): ~12 TPH (8-car trains)
-Line 11 (Guaianazes-Estudantes): 7.5 TPH (6-car trains)
-Line 12 (Brás-Calmon Viana): ~10 TPH (6-car and 8-car trains)


With CBTC, the frequency of Line 3 will become the biggest of this class of line of mass transport (very high capacity): ~42 TPH.

In CPTM (lines 7 to 12), frequencies will increase from 15 to 20 TPH, and some lines will have capacity to increase until 40 TPH if necessary.


----------



## mopc

CPTM 7000 Series train at Jurubatuba, line 9 - by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

José Bonifácio Station, line 11


----------



## mopc

Ferraz de Vasconcelos station, line 11


----------



## mopc

Poá station, line 11


----------



## mopc

Jundiapeba station, line 11


----------



## mopc

Tatuapé station, line 3, 11, 12


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

thanks for the answer mopc! It seems that not only the trains need one renovation but the old train station too. i wish to see subway and train station at the same level. Thanks once more!


----------



## caduroxbr

nice pics.


----------



## mopc

Conceição station, line 1


----------



## mopc

São Judas station, line 1


----------



## mopc

Saúde station, line 1


----------



## mopc

Butantã station, scheduled to open by December 2010, by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Berrini station, line 9










Line 8 train between Barra Funda and Luz










Line 9 seen from the other bank of the river










Luz station platforms showing line 7 train










by João Wainer


----------



## mopc

Calmon Viana (lines 11 and 12) By Raul#CAF


----------



## mopc

Renovations at Franco da Rocha station, line 7, by ricardo.brmorato


----------



## mopc

Line 9 by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Line 1 by KaSchram


----------



## mopc

Consolação line 2 access










by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Paulista station, line 4


----------



## paulista1978

TheKorean said:


> I assume the metro doesnt run 24/7.


No. it´s only from 04h till 23h59


----------



## mopc

Trains at Itaquera depot by Samuel Tuzi


----------



## mopc

Line 3 train by LeoMSantos


----------



## mopc

Júlio Prestes (line 8) sign by Eduardo GJF


----------



## Tiago Costa

paulista1978 said:


> No. it´s only from 04h till 23h59


Not 4:00am, but 4:40am. In lines 1, 2 and 3 the closing times varies from 0:06am to 0:35am. In Line 5, the closing time of all stations is 0:00am. Line 4 is under restrict operation because it is in finalization process (until the first half of next year, but the operation time will be increased before that), so it operates between 9:00am to 3:00pm.


----------



## mopc

Line 9 2100 train in red livery by ricardo.brmorato


----------



## mopc

Train at Barra Funda station










Natural lighting at Marechal Deodoro station










by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Not part of either the Metro or CPTM but nontheless interesting is the BRT system called Expresso Tiradentes, 
linking Pedro II station in line 3 to Sacomã station in line 3, featuring mostly elevated stations for the several diesel busses serving it.










C.A. Ipiranga station.

Official Brazilian Forum Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445654


----------



## mopc

Access to Marechal Deodoro station, line 3. The northern access to this station is unique for being fully integrated to a residential apartment building (last pic)


----------



## ruffarambo1

massive!!!


----------



## mopc

Pinheiros rising by SavianoMarcio


----------



## mopc

Future connection to Luz Line 4 by SavianoMarcio


----------



## mopc

New Ana Rosa (line 1) signage by wiliaanac


----------



## mopc

New train for line 9, by GabrielSobreira


----------



## mopc

Tunnel rise from Tiradentes to Armênia station, line 1










Armênia station totem










by RRC


----------



## mopc

Renovated Calmon Viana station, line 12, recently reopened. By rlbl1992


----------



## mopc

Cidade Jardim station, line 9, by bruneves


----------



## mopc

Santa Cecília station access, line 3


----------



## mopc

Line 7

Piqueri









Pirituba









Vila Clarice


----------



## TheKorean

How old is the system? Some stations look new but some look very old.


----------



## engenx4

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> METRO SÃO PAULO
> 
> ESTAÇÃO BUTANTÃ
> linha 4 amarela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt258/lroac/ObrasEstaoButant-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4581585174_c831dd70a7_z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4581379190_49fd274732_z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.klepsidra.net/pa007/butanta-07-03-2010-7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4478357553_3fe830737c_z.jpg


.....


----------



## Suburbanist

TheKorean said:


> How old is the system? Some stations look new but some look very old.


First underground line was opened in 1974c. First overground lines have been used, to a greater or lesser extent, as passenger metropolitan/commuter lines since the early 1900's, but most still share traffic with freight trains so you can't say all those overground lines are truly mass transit railways but indeed rail lines that area mainly used for passenger transport but also for freight.


----------



## Tiago Costa

Mass transit means high capacity of carrying passengers. If all lines have this high capacity, even with little traffic of freight trains (of more than 250 daily trips, less than 50 - if they are so many - are of freight trains), they are real mass transit lines, and they operate accordingly.

The current CPTM lines started a real mass transit transport by the 1970s. Before that and some years after that for some lines, a suburban system existed, with timetables and very long intervals in peak times for mass transit systems (15-minute level).


----------



## manrush

Since this is now a general public transport thread for Sao Paulo, would it be appropriate to mention the bus and trolleybus systems in the city?


----------



## Tiago Costa

Yes, of course. It will be very appropriated.


----------



## engenx4

manrush said:


> Since this is now a general public transport thread for Sao Paulo, would it be appropriate to mention the bus and trolleybus systems in the city?


Urban buses




































Trolleybus


----------



## Falubaz

What about the BRT? I would like to see some pics. Plus the bi-articulated buses, like the one from above.


----------



## RenanRibeiro

some random pics ...


----------



## FDW

How many trolleybuses do they have in Sao Paulo? Is there a map of the Trolleybus network?


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> METRO SÃO PAULO
> 
> ESTAÇÃO BUTANTÃ
> linha 4 amarela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4478357553_3fe830737c_z.jpg


once Butantã Station isn't finished i've just put this photo above as a perspective.


----------



## RenanRibeiro

FDW said:


> How many trolleybuses do they have in Sao Paulo? Is there a map of the Trolleybus network?


Into the Sao Paulo city itself there isn't much. I guess there is around 180 trolleybuses only, operating in 11 lines. Most of them are in the East and Central Zones.

Just for comparison, as of October 2010, Sao Paulo had a total of 15.000 operating buses, and 1.350 lines.

The electric system isn't good too, the electric company (AES Eletropaulo) "refuses" to do a maintenance. Here is the result ...












I didn't found a good map of the current network, but I guess this one should do it.










In a near past, Sao Paulo had a lot more trolleys. Most of the lines were converted into Diesel around 2003.

Here is a map of the lines in 2002:










and here are some pics from that time:










































currently these buses are thrown at junk yards, getting rusty ... a waste of public money ...




















































now, into the Metropolitan area known as "ABC", the trolleys are up and running, and currently expanding!


----------



## RenanRibeiro

Giovanni Gronchi station, line 5, integrated with João Dias Bus Terminal










Largo Treze station, line 5, integrated with Santo Amaro Bus Terminal










Santo Amaro Bus Terminal










Armenia station, line 1










Berrini station, line 9



















Paulista station, Line 4 (integrated with Line 2 - Consolacao Station) while it was under construction:


----------



## spongeg

mopc said:


> ^^ Yes indeed.
> 
> More by the one and only Eduardo GJF:


do the rings serve a purpose are they for decoration? i've seen them on other systems too - like in spain and always wondered what their purpose is


----------



## Falubaz

Why the bus numbers are so long, is it some sort of code, like location of the lines?


----------



## MauricioP

Yes, though I and most people can't generally tell what they mean.


----------



## Tiago Costa

The current numbering system was created some decades ago, I don't remember when. The last two digits mean the type of the line (example: line 6451-10 ends with 10):
-10: main line
-21 to 29: return
-31 to 39: derivation
-41 to 49: branch
-51 to 59: extended route

There is a very good explanation about it, in Wikipedia, but it's in Portuguese:



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A3o_Paulo_Transporte said:


> Códigos das linhas de ônibus
> 
> Existem linhas com 3 números e 1 letra (ex. 477P Ipiranga - Rio Pequeno) e linhas com 4 números (ex. 7454 Cohab Educandário - Terminal Princesa Isabel).
> 
> Quando a linha possui 3 números e uma letra (ex. 477P Ipiranga/Rio Pequeno), significa que a linha inicia em uma área (inicia na área 4 antiga) e termina em uma outra área diferente (termina na área 7 antiga [terceiro dígito]), isso normalmente seguindo a numeração antiga de quando a cidade era dividida em nove áreas, e como existem diversas linhas iniciando e terminando nas mesmas áreas a diferenciação se faz pela utilização da letra final, como por exemplo nas linhas 748A Jd. D`Abril - Lapa e 748R Jd. João XXIII - Metrô Barra Funda. Se o segundo dígito for 0 (zero), significa que a linha passa pelo centro da cidade (ex. 702U-Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II/Butantã USP, ou seja, inicia na área 7 antiga, passando pelo centro [dígito ZERO] e termina na área 2 antiga).
> 
> O código de quatro números (ex. 8615 Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II - Parque da Lapa) é utilizado quando a linha inicia e termina na própria área ou no centro da cidade, sendo que os dois últimos algarismos servem para diferenciar a região do ponto terminal dentro da área. Quando o segundo dígito for 0 (zero), significa que a linha inicia e termina na mesma área (ex. 8000 Praça Ramos de Azevedo - Terminal Lapa) e quando tiver outro valor indica que a linha parte do centro da cidade (ex. 8700 Praça Ramos de Azevedo - Terminal Campo Limpo). Tanto em um, quanto em outro, quando o segundo dígito for 7 (sete) significa que a linha inicia/termina ou passa pelo metrô (ex. 8700 Praça Ramos de Azevedo - Terminal Campo Limpo, inicia no metrô Anhangabaú e passa pela Estação Hebraica - Rebouças).
> 
> Nas linhas que partem dos terminais Sapopemba/Teotônio Vilela, Sacomã e Campo Limpo a numeração das linhas já segue a nova numeração da cidade dividida em nove áreas (ex. o que era anteriormente área 4 (quatro) e também parte da área 3 (três) agora é área 5 (cinco)).
> 
> Além desses 4 primeiros algarismos, ainda há um código que vem depois do número da linha (existente nas placas com itinerários ao lado da porta de entrada), que especificam o tipo da linha, como as linhas 702P/10-Pinheiros - Terminal Penha, 702P/21-Pinheiros - Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II, 702P/41 Pinheiros - Metrô Belém e 702P/42 Butantã - Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II. Se conferirmos na tabela abaixo, veremos que a primeira linha é a linha principal, a segunda linha é um retorno, a terceira e quarta linhas são do tipo bifurcação (ou variante) da mesma.


----------



## Falubaz

Obrigado!
It's ok that it's in portugues, i did understand it.


----------



## RenanRibeiro

spongeg said:


> do the rings serve a purpose are they for decoration? i've seen them on other systems too - like in spain and always wondered what their purpose is


I read somewhere that those rings reduce the noise.


----------



## LeoMSantos

Tiago Costa said:


> The current numbering system was created some decades ago, I don't remember when. The last two digits mean the type of the line (example: line 6451-10 ends with 10):
> -10: main line
> -21 to 29: return
> -31 to 39: derivation
> -41 to 49: branch
> -51 to 59: extended route
> 
> There is a very good explanation about it, in Wikipedia, but it's in Portuguese:[...]


Ok, English now:



Wikipedia said:


> *Codes of Sao Paulo Bus Lines.*
> 
> There are lines with 3 numbers and 1 letter (example: 477P Ipiranga – Rio Pequeno) and four rows with numbers (example: 7454 Cohab Educandário – Terminal Princesa Isabel).
> 
> When the line has 3 numbers and one letter (example: 477P Ipiranga – Rio Pequeno), means that the line starts in one area (old 4 area) and ends in another different area (old 7 area [third digit]), it usually following the old numbering when the city was divided into nine areas, and as there are several lines starting and ending in the same areas. The differentiation is done by using the last letter, for example the lines 748A Jd. D`Abril – Lapa and 748R Jd. João XXIII - Metrô Barra Funda. If the second digit is 0 (zero) means that the line passes through the city center (example: 702U-Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II/Butantã USP, starts at 7 old area, passing through the center [zero digit] and ends in the old area 2).
> 
> The code of four numbers (example: 8615 Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II - Parque da Lapa) is used when the line starts and ends in that area or downtown, and the last two digits serve to differentiate the region of the terminal point within the area. When the second digit is 0 (zero) means that the line starts and ends in the same area (example: 8000 Praça Ramos de Azevedo - Terminal Lapa) and when it has other value indicates that the line from the center of town (example: 8700 Praça Ramos de Azevedo – Terminal Campo Limpo). Both in one, and in another, when the second digit is 7 (seven) means that the line starts/ends or passes through the subway (example: 8700 Praça Ramos de Azevedo - Terminal Campo Limpo, starts in the Anhangabaú subway station and go through Hebraica – Rebouças station.).
> 
> In lines that depart from terminals Sapopemba/Teotônio Vilela, Sacomã and Campo Limpo line numbers already follows the new numbering of the city divided into nine areas (example: the area that was formerly 4 (four) and also part of Area 3 (three) is now field five (5)).
> 
> Besides these 4 first digits, there is still a code that comes after the line number (existing boards with itineraries beside door), which specify the type of line, as the lines 702P/10-Pinheiros - Terminal Penha, 702P/21 - Pinheiros - Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II, 702P/41 Pinheiros – Metrô Belém and 702P/42 Butantã - Terminal Parque Dom Pedro II. If you see from the table below, we see that the first line is the main line, the second line is a return, the third and fourth lines are kind of bifurcation (or variant) of main line.
> 
> -10: main line
> -21 to 29: return
> -31 to 39: derivation
> -41 to 49: branch
> -51 to 59: extended route


----------



## spongeg

RenanRibeiro said:


> I read somewhere that those rings reduce the noise.


okay thanks

looks like a great system can't imagine trying to transport so many people but looks like they can


----------



## mopc

Line 9










Line 5



















by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Ana Rosa station - wheel chair accessibility facilities, by SavianoMarcio


----------



## mopc

Francisco Morato station line 7 under renovation, by rocsrdo.brmorato


----------



## mopc

Line 9 by mhtm


----------



## mopc

Line 9 by Lro AC












Spoiler



Today November 12, 2010, this thread reached 80,000 views.


----------



## mopc

Pinheiros station render


----------



## juanico

I have a question regarding CPTM lines: is there a continuous service from end to end? or do you have to change of train at intermediate stations? (e. g. at Francisco Morato on Line 7, Maua on Line 10, Guaianazes on Line 11)


----------



## Caio_SP

New São Miguel Paulista station, under constuction.









images: Reprodução/Plano de Expansão CPTM















Alstom train made in Brazil.









image: Tiago Costa/Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Caio_SP

juanico said:


> I have a question regarding CPTM lines: is there a continuous service from end to end? or do you have to change of train at intermediate stations? (e. g. at Francisco Morato on Line 7, Maua on Line 10, Guaianazes on Line 11)


You have to change train at Guaianazes and Francisco Morato. Provisorily, the "operational extension" of line 8 is under improvement works and is operating by special buses. In line 11, some trains run from Luz to Estudantes.


----------



## mopc

New 2020 proposal map


----------



## Caio_SP

This map is *antique*!

Look the maps below. They are the most recent future network maps made by leolis (who made the map above).

 
_Click the thumbnails to enlarge._


----------



## mopc

Another older map by a forumer


----------



## mopc

The most recent map by leolis


----------



## mopc

Great line 4 pics by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Various, by mhtm


----------



## mopc

Jandira station, line 8, renovated, reopened today.




























larger pre-opening pic by gamatron


















by Lro AC


----------



## juanico

Caio_SP said:


> You have to change train at Guaianazes and Francisco Morato. Provisorily, the "operational extension" of line 8 is under improvement works and is operating by special buses. In line 11, some trains run from Luz to Estudantes.


Thanks for the explanation. On Line 11, what is the share of through trains (Luz - Estudantes) versus the trains which stop at Guaianazes?


----------



## Caio_SP

juanico said:


> Thanks for the explanation. On Line 11, what is the share of through trains (Luz - Estudantes) versus the trains which stop at Guaianazes?


I don't know this information. Per day, 16 trains run from Luz to Estudantes. On weekends, only 14.















*Bonus:* "Expresso Leste" trains, made in Spain.





































images: CPTM


----------



## Caio_SP

Calmon Viana station.


Modernização da Estação Calmon Viana por cptm_oficial, no Flickr[/SIZE]

more pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cptm_oficial/sets/72157625072656383/


----------



## Caio_SP

José Bonifácio station.



















images: CPTM


----------



## Caio_SP

Grajaú station.



















images: CPTM


----------



## mopc

Line 5 by Tiago Costa


----------



## Caio_SP

Alto do Ipiranga station.










more pictures: http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetura/ilvio-silva-artioli-estacao-metro-13-09-2010.html


----------



## Caio_SP

Cidade Universitária station.



















images: http://www.cptm.sp.gov.br/E_REDECPTM/REDE/esquema_estacao.asp?menu=9



















images: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cptm_oficial/sets/72157623729812624/


----------



## Caio_SP

Jandira.


Estação Jandira por cptm_oficial, no Flickr

more pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cptm_oficial/sets/72157625374782011/


----------



## Caio_SP

Sacomã station ticket gates.










image: Magnetic Autocontrol


----------



## Caio_SP

Jardim Helena - Vila Mara station.



















images: CPTM


----------



## Caio_SP

Luz Station.



















images: CPTM


----------



## Caio_SP

Rotem train, made in South Korea.










image: Júlia Chequer / R7

more pictures: http://noticias.r7.com/sao-paulo/fo...inha-4-amarela-do-metro-20100525-8.html#fotos


----------



## Caio_SP

Santo Amaro station.




























images: Google Street View


----------



## thicken

they need to extend a station to my town! =)


----------



## TheKorean

Is the Metro tourist friendly? Is it easy to use by the tourists or really, just meant to be used by the locals to commute to work and school?


----------



## Caio_SP

TheKorean said:


> Is the Metro tourist friendly? Is it easy to use by the tourists or really, just meant to be used by the locals to commute to work and school?


Yes, it is very easy to use. Some stations have signs in English, but the usage is very intuitive.


----------



## Caio_SP

Itapevi station.


Nova Estação Itapevi por cptm_oficial, no Flickr

more pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cptm_oficial/sets/72157625072649171/


----------



## Caio_SP

thicken said:


> they need to extend a station to my town! =)


Why?


----------



## Caio_SP

Paulista.










images: Daia Oliver / R7

more pictures: http://noticias.r7.com/sao-paulo/fo...cao-paulista-na-linha-4-amarela-20100524.html


----------



## mopc

thicken said:


> they need to extend a station to my town! =)


Campinas? :nuts:


----------



## Caio_SP

Vila Prudente.










image: Paulo Yatan

more pictures: http://noticias.terra.com.br/transito/galerias/0,,OI134370-EI11777-FI1632427,00.html


----------



## Caio_SP

Modernized train, K fleet.





































images: Samuel Tuzi


----------



## mopc

^^ Looks great, I hadn't seen it yet


----------



## Caio_SP

Jardim Romano station.



















images: CPTM


----------



## jlingoa

*CPTM lines tourist friendly???*



TheKorean said:


> Is the Metro tourist friendly? Is it easy to use by the tourists or really, just meant to be used by the locals to commute to work and school?


Are the CPTM lines tourist friendly. Would like to ride the lines on my next trip to Sao Paulo???

Thank you.


----------



## Tiago Costa

Well I don't know what is tourist-friendly in your conceptions, but if you want to know the CPTM's system, is not difficult to use and it's not unsafe (but as every busy system in the world, you are responsible to keep your eyes on your things).


----------



## jamesinclair

I'd say it's not tourist friendly because the system is small compared to the city at large, so it doesn't quite go where you want to.

Also, I lived there for two years.....and in all honestly, the city isn't tourist friendly at all. Lots of great restaurants, but not much to see.


----------



## RenanRibeiro

I guess jlingoa wanted to know about the CPTM lines exactly if they are tourist-friendly, like signeages and stuff.

Well, I didn't ride all lines yet of course, but as far as I remember there isn't english signeage on CPTM. I was wondering if maybe on these new stations, and on the recovered ones, they've putten it already.

Now, about the Metro itself (lines 1 to 5), the new visual identity contains both Portuguese and English. But they're just starting to change it, so for now, most of the stuff are portuguese-only.


But its quite simple actually, and as it were already said, its very intuitive, so I guess you won't face any problems. The transfer between the lines is really simple too and the stations' exits have the name of the streets to help out.


----------



## Eduardo GJF

Well, learning some Portuguese words won't hurt anyone, you'd better have in mind the meaning of some words which are used in the system. Fortunately, signeages in CPTM and Metro are very similar. And CPTM works exactly like Metro - each line going only two directions, no different destination trains on the same tracks, no special express trains, no time table. Everything very intuitive, as already said in previous posts.

We got some truth said here... except in some cases, tourists wouldn't use CPTM... unless they really want to, or if they have to go to other cities inside the metropolitan region.

Only times I saw foreign people in CPTM was in the Brazilian F1 GP... the best way to get to Interlagos in the days of F1 GP is by using CPTM Line 9.
Oh, once I saw a couple talking in English in Line 10 - and they didn't look or sound like Brazilian.


----------



## mopc

Line 9 near Berrini station, from some high-rise, by Fischerzin


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

WOW, cool! He shot the entire consist 
This is going to be hard in the future, Line 9 trains will start rolling with eight cars (two coupled EMUs) in instead of four (a single EMU).


----------



## Karabuy

jamesinclair said:


> I'd say it's not tourist friendly because the system is small compared to the city at large, so it doesn't quite go where you want to.
> 
> Also, I lived there for two years.....and in all honestly, the city isn't tourist friendly at all. Lots of great restaurants, but not much to see.


you gotta have money to enjoy Sampa life style.. honestly if dont have money boooo hooo u are excluded


----------



## Caio_SP

jamesinclair said:


> I'd say it's not tourist friendly because the system is small compared to the city at large, so it doesn't quite go where you want to.
> 
> Also, I lived there for two years.....and in all honestly, the city isn't tourist friendly at all. Lots of great restaurants, but not much to see.


Not much to see...

_São Paulo. The largest city of South-America.

This city is the most important economic and financial center of Brazil and generates 18% of the national GDP. It is the municipal head district of the metropolitan region of São Paulo and has approximately 17 million inhabitants, gathering a fascinating mixture of people coming from diverse regions of the country and the world, all finding in the city their reason for living.
São Paulo has a speedy rhythm, but this rhythm is not just a product of work. The passion for culture and art vibrates with the same intensity, transforming the city into one of the principal centers of multi-culture, as well as of interesting tourism spots and business events.
And in this context the subway offers a fast alternative, providing safety and comfort for people who want to get acquainted with São Paulo. There are theaters, cinemas, museums, show houses, shopping centers, parks, bars, restaurants - in short, the options available at each station are countless. And you can begin with the Metrô installations themselves, finding in the actual stations a collection than 90 works of art created by well-known contemporary artists. São Paulo is waiting for you._ http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/ingles/tourism/tetourism.shtml















Line 1 Blue.
Imigrantes Exhibition Center - at a distance of 1,200 m from Jabaquara station.
Metro's Operational Control Center - Paraíso station.
Jabaquara Cultural Center - Jabaquara station.
Banco do Brasil Cultural Center - São Bento station.
Botanical Garden - São Judas Station + bus transfer.
Lasar Segall Museum - Vila Mariana station.
Sacred Art Museum - Tiradentes station.
Japanese Immigr. Museum - São Joaquim station.
Anhembi Park - Tietê Station + bus transfer.
State File Office - Tietê station.
Alimação Park - Ana Rosa Station + bus transfer.
Sambódromo - Tietê Station + bus transfer.
Zoo - Jabaquara Station + bus transfer.
Zoo Safari - São Judas Station + bus transfer.
Cinematheque - Vila Mariana Station + bus transfer.
São Judas church - São Judas station.
Mosteiro de São Bento - São Bento station.
Santa Cruz Shopping Mall - Santa Cruz station.
25 de Março street - São Bento station.
Santa Ifigênia viaduct - São Bento station.
Correio square - São Bento station.
Juventude park - Carandiru station.















Line 2 Green.
Pacaembu Stadium - Clínicas station.
Trianon Park - Trianon Masp station.
MASP - Trianon Masp station.
Bixiga Museum - Brigadeiro Station + bus transfer.
Ibirapuera Park - Brigadeiro Station + bus transfer.
Casa das Rosas - Brigadeiro station.
Itaú Cultural Institute - Brigadeiro Station.
Sérgio Cardoso Theater - Brigadeiro Station + bus transfer.
Jewish Cultural Center - Sumaré station.
São Paulo Aquarium - Imigrantes station.
Santuário Nossa Senhora de Fátima - Sumaré station.
Pátio Paulista Shopping Mall - Brigadeiro station.
Center 3 Shopping Mall - Trianon Masp station.
Reserva Cultural - Trianon Masp station.
Conjunto Nacional - Consolação station.
Vila Prudente Ecological Park - Vila Pudente station.
Sesc Vila Mariana - Ana Rosa station.
Orthodox Metropolitan Cathedral - Paraíso station.















Line 3 Red.
Sé Cathedral - Sé station.
Latin America Memorial - Barra Funda station.
Carmo Park - Corinthians-Itaquera Station + bus transfer.
Água Branca Park - Barra Funda station.
Pateo do Collegio - Sé station.
Playcenter amusement park - Barra Funda Station + exclusive bus at the terminal.
Municipal Theater - Anhangabaú station.
São Pedro Theater - Marechal Deodoro station.
Immigrant's Memorial - Bresser station.
Palestra Itália stadium - Barra Funda station.
West Plaza Shopping Mall - Barra Funda Station.
Tatuapé Shopping Mall and Boulevard Tatuapé Shopping Mall - Tatuapé station.
Itaquera Shopping Mall - Corinthians-Itaquera station.
República square - República station.
Itália Building - República station.
Anhangabaú valley - Anhangabaú station.
Grande São Paulo building - Anhangabaú station.
Chá viaduct - Anhangabaú station.
Ramos de Azevedo square - Ananhgabaú station.
Dom Pedro II Park - Pedro II station.















Line 4 Yellow.
Cine Belas Artes - Paulista station.
Instituto Tomie Ohtake - Faria Lima station.















Line 5 Lilac.
Treze de Maio square - Largo Treze station.
Transamérica Expo Center - Santo Amaro station.
Credicard Hall - Santo Amaro station.















Line 7 Ruby.
Jundiaí city - Jundiaí station or special train from Luz station.
Bourbon Shopping Mall - Água Branca station.
Sesc Pompéia - Água Branca Station.















Line 8 Diamond
São Paulo Hall - Júlio Prestes station.
Mercado da Lapa - Lapa station.
Leopoldina-Villas Bôas Park - Imperatriz Leopoldina station.
Júlio Prestes square - Júlio Prestes station.
Princesa Isabel square - Júlio Prestes station.















Line 9 Emerald.
Villa Lobos Park - Jaguaré-Villa Lobos station.
USP - Cidade Universitária station.
CEAGESP - Ceasa station.
Jockey Club - Cidade Jardim station.
Hebraica - Hebraica-Rebouças station.
Eldorado Shopping Mall - Hebraica-Rebouças station.
Povo's park - Cidade Jardim station.
Octavio Frias de Oliveira cable-stayed bridge - Morumbi station.
Morumbi Shopping Mall - Morumbi station.
Market Place Shopping Mall - Morumbi station.
Interlagos Autodrome - Autódromo station.
São Paulo Golf Club - Socorro station.















Line 10 Turquoise.
Paulista/Ipiranga Museum - Ipiranga station.
Independência Park - Ipiranga station.
Central Plaza Shopping Mall - Tamanduateí station.
Paranapiacaba historical village - Rio Grande da Serra station + bus transfer or special train from Luz station.















Line 11 Coral.
Luz Park - Luz station.
Pinacoteca - Luz station.
Mogi das Cruzes city - Mogi das Cruzes station or special train from Luz station.
Museum of the Portuguese Language - Luz station















Line 12 Sapphire.
USP Leste - USP Leste station.
Tietê Ecological Park - Engenheiro Goulart station.
Concórdia square - Brás station.


----------



## Caio_SP

Jurubatuba station.



















images: CPTM


----------



## Eduardo GJF

Karabuy said:


> you gotta have money to enjoy Sampa life style.. honestly if dont have money boooo hooo u are excluded


hno:


----------



## Caio_SP

Villa Lobos - Jaguaré station.




















images: CPTM


Frente da Estação Villa Lobos-Jaguaré por cptm_oficial, no Flickr


----------



## RenanRibeiro

mopc said:


> Line 9 near Berrini station, from some high-rise, by Fischerzin


cool pic, I guess it was taken from the Nestlé building.


----------



## paulista1978

Karabuy said:


> you gotta have money to enjoy Sampa life style.. honestly if dont have money boooo hooo u are excluded


Pretending i didn t read this hno:

I guess tourist friendly means a day pass to ride 24 hours and free map for everyone. CPTM don t offer these things but the system is safe in most of the lines. Metro is safe in ALL lines. But don t ride lines 7 and 12 (CPTM) because it´s not safe and try to avoid the system in peak hours because it s too crowded.


----------



## Tiago Costa

This is not true. First of all, CPTM offer free maps for everyone, just like Metrô-SP. CPTM's security is good in ALL lines too, even for lines 7 and 12. The security is not perfect neither in Metrô-SP nor in CPTM, so you have to pay attention on your things just like you will do in Paris, for example. Too crowded is a thing that happens not only in CPTM lines, but in Metrô-SP lines too. And just like Metrô-SP, not all directions are so far crowded (but you feel it much more in CPTM lines in general, indeed).


----------



## Caio_SP

Autódromo station.



















images: CPTM


----------



## jlingoa

*Safety*



paulista1978 said:


> Pretending i didn t read this hno:
> 
> I guess tourist friendly means a day pass to ride 24 hours and free map for everyone. CPTM don t offer these things but the system is safe in most of the lines. Metro is safe in ALL lines. But don t ride lines 7 and 12 (CPTM) because it´s not safe and try to avoid the system in peak hours because it s too crowded.


Thank you everyone for all your information!!!

Actually I should have made my message more clear by inquiring about the safety of a tourist railfan riding CPTM with a camera. I travel often to Sao Paulo, but have not had a chance to ride the CPTM trains. As you suggested I will avoid lines 7 and 12, but I definitely would like to ride on a train consisting of COBRASMA-Serie 5000 cars. They are quite beautiful 

I can get around quite well as I speak a bit of Portugues; Falo MAIS O MENOS, em realidade, MENOS QUE MAIShno:

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Oh, you'll have some trouble with a camera in hands - actually because of the the security staff.

Most of them are used to work with the old trip rules, which didn't allow users to take pictures.
But in the central stations like Luz or Brás I believe this kind of misunderstanding won't happen.

About Lines 7 and 12 - it's all prejudice, those lines are as safe as all other ones. They just go through poor regions so you'll see a lot of poverty and... maybe a few suspicious looking people. Act as if you were in any poor neighborhood in any city in the world...

About Line 8 trains (5000), their project is by Francorail-MTE, some of them are indeed made in France, the others in Brazil, by Cobrasma, following the same project.



















Hurry up, they'll be replaced soon (2011) by new CAF trains.


----------



## Tiago Costa

JamesF said:


> Good to find your posts.
> 
> I hope there is no problems on lines 7 and 12. I will be coming down in February to finalize/verify installation of new train communication on 7, 9, and 12.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. This will be my first visit to Brazil after spending the last year working on CBTC in China.
> 
> James


Wow, very exciting! You are from Union Switch & Signal? Or you are from Alstom Transportation? Can you give some detail about the modernisation of communication on lines 7, 9 and 12? Thank you in advance!


----------



## JamesF

Tiago Costa said:


> Wow, very exciting! You are from Union Switch & Signal? Or you are from Alstom Transportation? Can you give some detail about the modernisation of communication on lines 7, 9 and 12? Thank you in advance!


Hey, thanks for the pictures of Pinheiros. I literally am finishing up the DCS test plan today. It is good to see where to position a tester for the wireless tests.

Send me a PM and we can email. 

7 9 and 12 are not traditional CBTC systems in that they do not require constant train/wayside communication throughout the track. CBTC uses data packets to track location of trains and then to have a central authority/server make decisions on scheduling and switching tracks. On Line 9 we will have the train coming into the station to receive directions for the next section of track to the next station but there will be no speed or stop decisions made on the fly. A train gets its information and then waits to get its next directions at the next stop.

Like I said, send me a PM and we can email. 

James


----------



## JamesF

Just realized those pics were for the PIN line 4 stop. I didn't see if there were PIN Line 9 photos on the website. I think it is older so maybe not.


----------



## Tiago Costa

If you want, we can take a lot of photographs of PIN Line 9. Do you want some specific angles? I PMed you.


----------



## Caio_SP

2100 series train, made in Spain by Caf.

































2000 series train, made in Spain by Alstom, ADTranz and Caf.
























2070 series train, made in Brazil by Alstom, Bombardier and Caf.













































7000 series train, made in Brazil by Caf.










images: Eduardo GJF


----------



## Caio_SP

Butantã
























Luz
























República










images: Metrô


----------



## WesleyL8

Caf's Serie 2100


----------



## Caio_SP

Brás










images: http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lefotos.php?id=6451


----------



## jlingoa

Has the recent rainy weather affected CPTM service? Plan on traveling to Sao Paulo next week, but may need to change my plans til later in February; due to the rains. Will the bad weather continue for a while longer? Please send me an email.

Obrigado.


----------



## WesleyL8

Recently the rain affected the line 7 and 10, with usual, the months of January and February are quite rainy, now, is up to you


----------



## Tiago Costa

Is better to go in late February, because in January the rainy period is very intense. In February it's very intense too, but far less than January.


----------



## Caio_SP

Tamanduateí










image: Ale Vianna / AE

more pictures: http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/fotos/2010/09/conheca-nova-estacao-tamanduatei-do-metro-de-sp.html


----------



## Eduardo GJF

CPTM Line 10















(Stolen icons from posts above)

Mooca Station (and old Antactica Brewery plant, recently deactivated)









Capuava Station (and one of the few remaining level crossings of the Line)









Mauá Station


----------



## Márcio Vinícius

Eduardo GJF said:


> CPTM Line 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Stolen icons from posts above)
> 
> Capuava Station (and one of the few remaining level crossings of the Line)






CAF 2100 series leaving Capuava station (CPV).
I've recorded this video while Eduardo was taking pictures 
I'm the man wearing black that appear in the picture.


----------



## WesleyL8

Series 5550 Bombardier Transportation


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Same train and same location:


----------



## jlingoa

*Thank you - Obrigado*



Tiago Costa said:


> Is better to go in late February, because in January the rainy period is very intense. In February it's very intense too, but far less than January.


Thank you for the update


----------



## Caio_SP

Monorail works










image: sergiomazzi


----------



## Caio_SP

C fleet train, Cobrasma; E fleet train, Alstom; A fleet train, Budd/Mafersa; H fleet train, Caf






































E fleet train, Alstom; A fleet train, Budd/Mafersa; H fleet train, Caf; K fleet train










images: Samuel Tuzi


----------



## Caio_SP

Vila Prudente


_Click to enlarge._

image: RN Latvian31 / Panoramio


----------



## mopc

Video of local news program showing a visit to the next two stations to open in line 4, Butantã and Pinheiros.


----------



## mopc

New bus for Sao Paulo


----------



## TheKorean

mopc said:


> New map with revised plans for the 2020-2030 horizon
> 
> by Leolis


Woah, thats pretty big expansion, it would take longer than a decade to build all that.

But Sao Paulo would be up there with the mass transit elites like New York, Seoul and Tokyo in terms of coverage.


----------



## Tiago Costa

Yeah, it will take more than 20 years to build this network. But until there, the investment capacity of state and federal governments will increase, so maybe this network (that always have revisions every 4-5 years) will be built in less than 2030.


----------



## mopc

^^ I sure hope so!

New glass 'turnstyles' being installed at Trianon-Masp station, line 2


----------



## mopc

Adolfo Pinheiro station progress (scheduled for late 2012/2013) line 5


----------



## FDW

mopc said:


> snip


I wish we had buses like this in San Francisco.


----------



## mopc

^^ We have every kind!





































Map of one of the BRT lines


----------



## RenanRibeiro




----------



## mopc

Great pics those are some huge busses!


----------



## mopc

Clinicas station access, line 2










by SavianoMarcio


----------



## mopc

Line 2 East side monorail progress by sergiomazzi





































project:


----------



## mopc

Various of new line 3/ line 1 CAF trains by Lro Ac


Estação Corinthians-Itaquera






Vila Mariana






Corinthians-Itaquera






Corinthians-Itaquera


----------



## mopc

Pinheiros station line 9 and line 4



















Hebraica-Rebouças station line 9










by DPJ1986


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train can be seen in this pic between Berrini and Morumbi stations


----------



## Danieldd

Cara!Com certeza Sampa é um exemplo a ser seguido pelo resto das capitais!é um transporte exemplar!
Torço para que ele continue evoluindo dentro dos padrões verdes,e continue abrangindo a cidade levando conforto,segurança e rapidez á população!!!!
Ons novos trens da cptm são muito lindos!tanto os alstoms quanto caf's!!!
Muito bom ver a divulgação aqui nos fóruns internacionais!Rendem comentários!


----------



## mopc

New LCD screens on line 4 trains





























by ricardo b morato


----------



## mopc

Update on new line 4 stations by richter30 (scheduled to open along this year)


Luz







































Pinheiros











































































Butantã


----------



## mopc

Line 3 train at yard










by samuel tuzi


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monoral Oratório station by Paulo Arós


----------



## Tiago Costa

mopc said:


> by sergio tuzzi


Samuel Tuzi :yes:.


----------



## mopc

^^ thanks for the correction, sorry samuel !










Line 9 Siemens train by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Line 10 train with different liveries, by ricardo brmorato


----------



## malegi

Nice pics!!


----------



## mopc

Francisco Morato station, line 7 by ricardo brmorato


----------



## mopc

Franco da Rocha station by ricardo brmorato


----------



## mopc

[double post]


----------



## spongeg

constipation said:


> maybe Brazilian are very proud with the among the largest population country in the world with diversity, multicultural ethnic group etc.. but some of us would rather live in a small, quite country,less people to deal with,not too hectic,efficiency like Norway or New Zealand, for some of us the sexy boobs,tanned skin, gorgeous people is not the priority..


thats why the planet we live in is a diverse place and depending on where you were born luck or not is how you live and in todays day and age we can move and live wherever we want if we have the money


----------



## mopc

Emergency walkway in line 2, between Praça da Árvore and Saúde stations:


















































by felipe golfeto


----------



## mopc

Line one train hauled for refurbishing


----------



## mopc

Line 3 train by Samuel Tuzi


----------



## mopc

Penha station, line 3, by felipe golfeto


----------



## mopc

Luz Station lines 4, 1, 11, 10, 7










by Novaluz


----------



## RenanRibeiro

News on local newspaper about the stations from Line 4

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...-no-dia-28-e-tera-linha-direta-para-usp.shtml

Says that the Butantã Station is scheduled to be opened by March 28th, an the Pinheiros Station by April. The integration between the subway line and the train line will only be available on May.

At last, by the end of the semester, the whole line 4 will be open on the usual working hours (from 4h until 00h).


----------



## mopc

Luz (U/C) by ricardo brmorato


----------



## mopc

Picture from 1998 showing Tucuruvi station when it was brand new, by betto8677


----------



## mopc

Saúde station, line 1 by tchelllo




























sorroundings


----------



## lipe_andreense

mopc said:


> Emergency walkway in *line 2*, between Praça da Árvore and Saúde stations:
> 
> by felipe golfeto


Line 1.






mopc said:


> Penha station, line 3, by felipe golfeto
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/american_lipe/Metro/linha3/penha/PEN_externa3.jpg
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/american_lipe/Metro/linha3/penha/PEN_externa5.jpg


Please, warn me when you post any pictures of mine in the international forums. Just these two pictures made my bandwidth limit exceed in 5 days.


----------



## mopc

Luz station turns 110 years old, from local TV (Portuguese only)


----------



## mopc

Excellent video by forumer nicolassouza on line 8 leaving Barra Funda station


----------



## mopc

Updated network map


----------



## mopc




----------



## Falubaz

^^ So there is still no conection between L4 and L9 at Pinheiros?


----------



## mopc

^^ No, line 4 Pinheiros will open on May 16 and it will still lack a direct unpaid connection through a walkway under construction, this free direct connection to line 9 Pinheiros will open a month later, but before that it will be possible to walk from one station to the other and pay to transfer (some speculate a free transfer might be issued for that period).


----------



## Falubaz

Looks like opening of new stations on Line 4 hardly proceeds. They built a tunel and started the operation just with 2 stations then added another one, and so on. What about the ridership on this weird line, which works like a shuttle until the new interchange will be opened? Is it comparable to other metro lines in SP?


----------



## mopc

^^ No it's a few tens of thousands of people a day especially because it is still operating in limited times: from 8 am to 3 pm and only from Monday to Friday. Pinheiros station will probably make the line pass the 100,000 people/day mark. They plan to extend to full time by July (4:40 am to 12pm every day) and then open the two most important stations, Republica and Luz, probably around September. 

The reason for such a slow pace is bad systems integration. The computerized train and platform screen door systems and other things was ordered from several different companies and when they tried to run it many things didn't come together, because the government did not specify well enough many details from these contractors. So line 4 opened in May 2010 and they need a lot of time to test everything before they go for full operations, even though all phase I stations have been basically ready for over a year. 

What's worse is that phase II stations by contract will open only 2 years after phase I stations are operational, that means line 4 will only have all its stations open by late 2013 or early 2014. The final station Vila Sônia hasn't even been started yet, it will probably delay.


----------



## Falubaz

^^ That's pity, coz it looked like SP started a splendide era of metro expansion.


----------



## mopc

^^ Well fortunately it can be said that the expansion will be real and will continue, delays of 1 or 2 years in plans are unfortunately common anywhere in the world, and even though SP can hardly afford any delays, it is no exception. 

It is not only line 4; the line 5 expansion beyond Adolfo Pinheiro is currently halted due to suspicion of cartel formation by the contractors who were awarded the bidding, and a decision on whether a new bidding will be needed or to resume the current bidding is expected in a few days. 

So from now onwards we will have: 

- completion of line 4 until 2014 (with Vila Sonia probably by 2015)
- one additional station in line 5 (Adolfo Pinheiro, under construction, by 2013)
- East Side monorail (only two stations under construction now, Vila Prudente and Oratório, for 2012/2013, the remaining 20-plus stations will appear from 2013-2016)
- a few new CPTM stations in existing lines, several tens of new trains for CPTM, much improved CPTM services

not started yet, but close:

- line 5 extension after Adolfo Pinheiro construction to start probably this year (2011) to end by 2017
- line 6 construction might start in 2012, completion would be by 2018
- line 2 Eastern extension to Penha, might start by 2013, completion by 2019
- line 17 monorail - bidding in process, works may start this year, first stations to open by early 2014(?)
- Guarulhos City CPTM line, Sao Bernardo/Sao Caetano Light Rail/ monorail until 2015


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train in 8-car composition by Wesley8


----------



## Falubaz

Obrigado for the info mopc!


----------



## Tiago Costa

mopc said:


> even though all phase I stations have been basically ready for over a year.


No, this situation happened only with Butantã Station. The civil works were out of synchrony since the collapse of Pinheiros Station body. Butantã Station was ready before Pinheiros Station, but is dependant of some systems located at Pinheiros Station.

In the very beginning of 2010, República and Luz stations were not ready from the civil works. So don't put everything on the systems, because civil works are responsible for the most annoying delays.


----------



## mopc

Paraíso station, line 1, by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Presidente Altino station (lines 8 and 9, here line 8 platform and train) by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Santo Amaro station, line 5










Capão Redondo station, line 5










by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Elevated line 1 section between Armênia and Tietê stations, over the Tietê river. By danvinnicius.


----------



## mopc

Sé station, the system's busiest, lines 1 and 3. 










Luz station, 1901, lines 1, 7, 10, 11 and soon 4.










Consolação station access, line 2. 










July 9th Avenue Rapid Bus corridor










Cidade Jardim station, line 9



















Elevated walkway to Cidade Jardim station










Access to Luz station underground (line 1) can be seen on bottom left











By renehas


----------



## mopc

Pedro I station, line 3, by sunsetlover


----------



## mopc

Luz station, by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Local variety show from last week (mid April 2011) showing the situation of overcrowding in the metro nowadays. Sao Paulo's metro/CPTM is considered the most overcrowded in the world hno: (Portuguese only)


----------



## mopc

Tamanduateí station (lines 2, 10) focusing on the CPTM (line 10) section and yard. By rfavero.


----------



## mopc

Local newspaper graph explaining the new Pinheiros station and line 4 in general


----------



## mopc

Blogger finds the metro's first passenger










http://blog.pittsburgh.com.br/2010/06/so-nesta-era-de-redes-sociais/


----------



## manrush

^^
I wonder how much that ticket would fetch on ebay. I bet some transit stan/railstan would pay a large amount of money for it.


----------



## mopc

^^ probably


Pedro I BRT terminal


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Pedro II!


----------



## mopc

like father like son :lol:


----------



## mopc

News: Line 5 construction to resume immediately, after accusations of cartel formation by the contractors were dismissed as baseless. 

A map of the section of line 5 to be built:










The section is expected to be completed by 2015 and will have a daily ridership of about 800,000 passengers.


----------



## mopc

Campo Limpo station, line 5 by Tiago Costa


----------



## Sniper

Edit


----------



## mopc

A few more of the new Pinheiros station, line 4, by Kaschramm



















The two logos relate to the two companies using the station: ViaQuatro (private manager of line 4 for the next 30 years) and CPTM (state-owned operator of line 9)


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail 





































by Paulo Arós


----------



## mopc

Line 5 graph by local newspaper. Construction is slated to start in 2 weeks.


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Mopc, é vc que cuida das informações no Urbanrail.net, certo?? Se for, tem um erro lá no mapa que deve ser arrumado: a futura estação Fradique Coutinho está representada como se estivesse em funcionamento.

É isso. E continue com as atualizações aqui que estão muito boas.
Valeu.


----------



## GuiBR

^^

Vai em portugues mesmo,
Fradique Coutinho está em cinza, não em preto, que representa que a estação não está funcionando, e já que o trajeto atual já passa por ela, ela está lá, como São Paulo-Morumbi e outras kay:


----------



## JoseRodolfo

GuiBR said:


> ^^
> 
> Vai em portugues mesmo,
> Fradique Coutinho está em cinza, não em preto, que representa que a estação não está funcionando, e já que o trajeto atual já passa por ela, ela está lá, como São Paulo-Morumbi e outras kay:


Nesta mapa de SP, em texto preto estão só as estações que permitem transferência entre linhas.

O problema da Fradique Coutinho é que ela não tem um X no meio do quadradinho branco que indica a estação como tem a Oscar Freire. Referia-me a este quadradinho e não ao texto. Veja este mapa de Brasília, as estações que ainda não estão em funcionamento tem o tal X indicando isto. E na legenda diz "station under construction or planed".

http://www.urbanrail.net/am/bras/brasilia.htm


----------



## mopc

JoseRodolfo said:


> Mopc, é vc que cuida das informações no Urbanrail.net, certo?? Se for, tem um erro lá no mapa que deve ser arrumado: a futura estação Fradique Coutinho está representada como se estivesse em funcionamento.
> 
> É isso. E continue com as atualizações aqui que estão muito boas.
> Valeu.


Not it's not me who take care of that info, it's the website's owner Robert Schwandel. You can mail him about this. There is another, more important omission in the map: the absence of line 2 monorail.


----------



## mopc

Google Earth kmz file with all current, u/c and planned extensions of the Sao Paulo Metro and CPTM. Made by user SavianoMarcio in 2009, but essentially correct in most aspects. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?evmzgr2yhkm

or 

http://www.badongo.com/pt/file/2030743


----------



## mopc

Luz station, by WesleyL8


----------



## Sniper

The new Pinheiros Station is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## mopc

Tiradentes station, line 1


----------



## mopc

Line 8










by ricardobrmorato


----------



## RenanRibeiro

new busses running with Etanol as fuel (alcohol), from area 6 (south) - Scania K270






















New busses from area 2 (north) - Mercedez-Benz O500M / O500U (low floor)





















New busses from area 4 (east) - Volvo B7R


----------



## mopc

Line 5 by tchelllo


----------



## mopc

New trolleybus converted from diesel in the Diadema-São Mateus BRT.


----------



## mopc

Video hosted by the Sao Paulo Metro Workers Union president on overcrowding, high fees and lack of expansion. There maybe a strike tomorrow (June 1st).


----------



## jlingoa

*Trolleybus Lines in Sao Paulo?*



mopc said:


> Trolleybus near Holy See Square.


Great photo!!

At this time, how many trolleybus lines are operating in Sao Paulo? Do they all interconect with each other?

Obrigado


----------



## mopc

^^ Apparently they do interconnect in the city center indeed, I believe there are maybe a hundred or two hundred such busses in the city but you'd have to ask an expert. Here is a map of the electric bus network:


----------



## mopc

Alto do Ipiranga station, line 2



















Paraíso station, lines 1 and 2 (here line 1 platform shown)










Line 3 yard


----------



## Linea2

mopc said:


> ^^ Apparently they do interconnect in the city center indeed, I believe there are maybe a hundred or two hundred such busses in the city but you'd have to ask an expert. Here is a map of the electric bus network:


As far as I know, the routes formerly serving the north area had been deleted. I guess there were some 500 trolleybuses in the 1980s.


----------



## mopc

^^ Yes that map is old. Some other routes have been suppressed as well.


----------



## mopc

Trianon-Masp station (line 2) acess










Sacomã station, line 2



















Lines 3, 11 and 12 tracks (from left to right)










Moving sidewalk between Consolação (line 2) and Paulista (line 4) stations


----------



## mopc

Today news came out that line 4 will begin full-time operations starting on June 30, 2011, one month from now. But not on weekends still, only from Monday to Friday as now (Mon-Fri 4h40 am to 3pm). Weekend operations are likely to start when República and Luz stations open by October.


----------



## mopc

Clínicas station, line 2


----------



## mopc

Btw today's planned metro strike was cancelled, but some CPTM lines did strike by reducing rolling stock some 10%.

and a pic:

Line 9 2100 series train near Interlagos station by RRC (pic from 2007, when station opened, these trains no longer operate that line)


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

2100 series in single-unit operation (3 cars consist). Another thing that we'll never see again.


----------



## mopc

Picture galery of current CPTM strike (also affecting EMTU buses) with good shots of the system:

http://noticias.uol.com.br/album/110601_greves_album.jhtm?abrefoto=1#fotoNav=1


----------



## mopc

CAF 7000 series at Grajaú station, line 9


----------



## mopc

Paraíso station (lines 2 and 1) access


----------



## mopc

East side monorail update




























by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

New integration walkway between Pinheiros station of line 4 and 9 opened today offering free transfer between lines.

pics by Garciaex:

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-









7-









8-









9-









10-









11-









12-









13-









14-









15-









16-









17-









18-









19-









20-









21-









22-









24-









25-









26-









27-









28-









29-









30-









31-









32-









33-







[/QUOTE]


----------



## mopc

More East Side monorail updates














































by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Newly released official PDF with all current expansion and plans for the Metro/CPTM network for this decade:

http://www.fne.org.br/fne/index.php...0/87527/file/Transporte e Mobilidade SP 1.pdf

Here is an summary of contents:

Monorail Line 2 - to Oratorio first quarter 2013 - works for remaining part (16 stations) will start on the third quarter of 2011. Then to São Mateus third quarter of 2014, but Cidade Tiradentes only by late 2016. If demand is estimated at 550,000 2014, then it will be even bigger in 2016 with Cid. Tiradentes. 

Line 4 - 2nd. phase stations in June 2014. Vila Sonia Station (phase II and a half) by September 2014. 

Line 5 - Adolfo Pinheiro by March 2013. Chácara Klabin by October 2015 (I think 2016/ 2017 is more realistic).

Line 6 - Brasilândia - São Joaquim operational in the third quarter of 2016 I think 2018 is more likely. The major news in this document are major extensions on both sides of the line. It will be 34 km long when (if) completed. 

Line 15 - (eastward continuation of line 2) operational in February 2017. I think 2019 would be more realistic. It's a shame because this line is the most important extension after line 5, because it will relieve line and 3 will serve the east side very well. An unanswered question is whether this line will connect with line 11 at Penha, the station that currently serves only line 3. I always thought a mistake changing the original intention of bringing the line to Tatuapé, this option would be shorter, faster to make, cheaper and would lead to a much better connected station (Tatuapé serves lines 3, 11 and 12).

Line 17 Monorail - Jabaquara-Morumbi by mid 2014 (World Cup). This will be interesting to follow because it will be pride or shame by mid-2014 (it will serve São Paulo's domestic airport Congonhas).

Line 18 - by June 2016. Who knows what will come out of it. 

I think that this will be a decade of great expansion of the subway system in the Greater São Paulo.


----------



## greg_christine

http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...consortium-picked-for-rm2.6b-brazil-monorail/

_*Scomi consortium picked for RM2.6b Brazil monorail*
June 03, 2011










A KL Monorail train is seen running on an elevated viaduct in Kuala Lumpur. — Picture by Calvin Teo
KUALA LUMPUR, June 3 — A consortium that includes Malaysia’s Scomi Engineering Berhad has won a RM2.6 billion contract to build an 18km monorail line in Sao Paulo, Brazil, parent company Scomi Group Berhad said today.

It said the Consortium Monotrilho Integracao contract covers the design works, manufacture, supply and implementation of the monorail system for Line 17 – Gold Metro of São Paulo which will have 18 stations commencing from Jabaquara to São Paulo – Morumbi.

The contract involves the supply of 24-car train sets consisting of three cars in each set and is expected to carry some 252,000 passengers per day. The award is valued at 1.4 billion reals, or approximately RM2.6 billion, and is expected to be completed in 42 months, Scomi said.

The consortium consists of Scomi, Andrade Gutierrez S.A. (“AG Group”), CR Almeida S.A. Engenharia de Obras and Montagens e Projetos Especiais SA.

Scomi’s scope of works will involve the supply of rolling, the vehicle management system (VMS), design for switches, system integration, system assurance and testing and commissioning, it added.

“This is a reflection of the confidence in the group’s capabilities as well as its track record in managing sizeable and multi-faceted urban transportation endeavours on an international scale,” said Shah Hakim Zain, group chief executive officer of Scomi Group, in a statement.

He noted the Brazilian market holds enormous potential for the group which has been spreading its wings outside the Asean region in recent years.

“We are committed to leverage on our expertise as a turnkey specialist of rail systems and to ensure that we take full advantage of the opportunities in urban transportation projects in Brazil and other parts of the world,” Shah Hakim said.

Scomi and its consortium partner, Larsen & Toubro Ltd India, were awarded a contract in November 2008 for a 19.5km line expected to be completed by end of this year.

Scomi has formed other alliances to participate in bids and proposals for a number of projects, locally and overseas in countries such as India, Brazil, Bahrain, Syria, and Egypt._

=======================================================
The above article refers Line 17, which is the second monorail line to be built in Sao Paulo. Line 2 is already under construction and will be the first monorail line to open in Sao Paulo. Line 17 will feature trains from Scomi. Line 2 will feature trains from Bombardier. A third monorail line in Sao Paulo is in the planning stage.

As noted in the article, the Scomi trains will have three cars each. I expect the trains will be similar to the 4-car trains Scomi is supplying to Mumbai, which are an updated version of the Kuala Lumpur trains. Anyone interested in the design of these trains should visit the excellent pictorial of the Kuala Lumpur line at the Monorail Society's website: http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/KLspecial01.html


----------



## mopc

^^ Thanks for the update, I had seen it on the Brazilian press. Congrats to Scomi. Here is the map:










Originally the Airport branch was supposed to continue to São Judas line 1 station, but that was suppressed. The first section to be built is between Jabaquara and Line 9 Morumbi station, plus the Airport Branch (which is more like a separate line, requiring transfer) at Brooklin Paulista station. 

Se second section is from line 9 Morumbi to São Paulo Morumbi station on line 4, which is more complicated and may delay since it requires expropriations of homes in the wealthy Morumbi district.


----------



## mopc

Patriarca station, line 3


----------



## mopc

Sacomã station, line 2


----------



## mopc

More East Side monorail updates by Paulo Arós







*Enquanto isso no balão....*


----------



## greg_christine

The following is some information on the Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300 trains for Line 2 and the Scomi Sutra trains for Line 17.

*Bombardier Innovia Monorail 300*
















For more information, see the Bombardier website:
www.bombardier.com/

*Scomi Sutra*
















Length: 76'-9" (23.4m) (2-Car Train)
Length: 217'-6" (66.3m) (6-Car Train)
Width: 10'-1" (3.08m)
Overall Height: 14'-2" (4.33m)
Floor Height above Beam: 2'-4" (0.70 m)
Top of Beam to Top of Car: 10'-6" (3.2 m)
Maximum Speed: 56 mph (90 km/h)
Operating Speed: 50 mph (80 km/h)
Power Supply: 750 VDC or 1500 VDC
Passengers: 24 per car seated / 79 per car @ 4 pax per sq. meter / 106 per car @ 6 pax per sq. meter
Beam Configuration: Concrete Box Beam 1.4m-1.6m High x 0.8m Wide (55.1"-63.0" x 31.5")
Maximum Grade: 6%
Minimum Curve Radius: 50m (164')
For more information, see the Scomi website:
www.scomigroup.com.my/


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Line 2 Innovia consists will have 7 cars, and Scomi ones for Line 17 will have 4 cars.


----------



## mopc

^^ line 17 will have 3-car trains


----------



## mopc

New renovated trains for line 1 arriving


----------



## mopc

Paulista station, line 4, two hours ago (8h15 am Monday, June 6, 2011) by LipeAndreense


----------



## mopc

Video showing the progression of metro and CPTM expansion and changes since 1974. By pedro_mrosa.


----------



## mopc

Line 4 Luz station, a few months from opening (scheduled for October 2011)


----------



## mopc

Taken from the official line 4 May update pdf

http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/expansao/amarela/fotos_obras/2011/maio/linha4_maio.pdf


----------



## 7freedom7

*First EMU manufactured for Rio de Janeiro launched in Jilin*









Photo taken on June 7, 2011 shows an electric multiple unit (EMU) in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province. *The first EMU manufactured for Rio de Janeiro of Brazil was launched at Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (CNR CRC) on Tuesday. A total of 30 electric multiple unit produced by CNR CRC will serve during the 2014 FIFA World Cup and 2016 Olympic Games.* (Xinhua/Wang Haofei)









Staff members experience inside an electric multiple unit (EMU) in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 7, 2011. The first EMU manufactured for Rio de Janeiro of Brazil was launched at Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (CNR CRC) on Tuesday. A total of 30 electric multiple unit produced by CNR CRC will serve during the 2014 FIFA World Cup and 2016 Olympic Games. (Xinhua/Wang Haofei)









A Brazilian representative views the surface of an electric multiple unit (EMU) in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, June 7, 2011. The first EMU manufactured for Rio de Janeiro of Brazil was launched at Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (CNR CRC) on Tuesday. A total of 30 electric multiple unit produced by CNR CRC will serve during the 2014 FIFA World Cup and 2016 Olympic Games. (Xinhua/Wang Haofei)

More at here :http://english.sina.com/china/p/2011/0607/376517.html


----------



## mopc

^^ please move this to the Rio de Janeiro thread

edit: I have already reposted this news there


----------



## mopc

New trains for line 3 just arrived:



















by Samuel Tuzi


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Renovated :lol:


----------



## mopc

^^ oops I did it again hehe

Dom Bosco station by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

THE SÃO PAULO METRO - República station, line 3












Spoiler



Today June 11, 2011 this thread reached 150,000 views


----------



## mopc

New glass turnstyles at Clínicas station, line 2 by Petrini A96


----------



## mopc

Metro Company Control Center (golden builiding to the right) between Paraíso and Vergueiro stations (line 1) by Marcio Staffa.


----------



## mopc

Overview of Sao Paulo's main bus lines.


----------



## mopc

São Mateus trolleybus line (extinct line)


----------



## mopc

Line 3 train near Vila Matilde station



















by Saviano Marcio


----------



## mopc

Near Tamanduateí station, line 2, by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

assorted line 9 

Train near Berrini station










Berrini station 










Morumbi station










Granja Julieta station (foreground) and Morumbi (background)


----------



## mopc

Hebraica-Rebouças station, line 9, by Marcelo Nakashima.


----------



## mopc

São Bento station access (one of many - I have never been able to count how many accesses this station has!) - line 1


----------



## mopc

Jabaquara station platform, line 1 (by Tiago Costa)


----------



## mopc

Vila Olímpia station, line 9 (by Rodrigo Lopes)


----------



## mopc

*"Line 4 to extend operations to normal metro hours (4h40 a.m. to midnight) on June 29, 2011."*

Currently the line is operating from 4h40 a.m. to 3 p.m.

http://www.estadao.com.br/estadaodehoje/20110611/not_imp730858,0.php 


> Linha 4 expande horários e integração no dia 29
> 
> Trecho passa a funcionar das 4h40 à meia-noite, mas operação nos fins de semana começará só no segundo semestre 11 de junho de 2011 | 0h 00 Renato Machado - O Estado de S.Paulo O Metrô vai expandir no dia 29 deste mês o horário de funcionamento da Linha 4-Amarela para o padrão no restante da rede metroviária: das 4h40 à meia-noite. Na mesma data, também será entregue o complemento da integração entre as Estações Pinheiros do Metrô e da Linha 9-Esmeralda (CPTM). Uma integração provisória havia sido entregue na sexta-feira da semana passada, dia 3. Foi inaugurada uma nova passarela, mas a reforma da estação de trem não havia sido totalmente concluída - com a colocação de escadas rolantes, por exemplo. Mesmo assim, a integração já foi responsável por um grande salto na quantidade de passageiros na Linha 4-Amarela. A média de usuários no ramal antes da integração era de 46 mil por dia e agora passou para 67 mil - alta de 45%. A previsão é de que ultrapasse os 240 mil passageiros por dia útil nos próximos meses - a linha vai operar nos fins de semana apenas no segundo semestre. Próximas estações. O próximo passo é a entrega das Estações Luz e República. Previstas para dezembro, agora já se trabalha com a hipótese de setembro. Será então concluída a primeira fase da linha, que terá 12,8 quilômetros e seis estações: Luz, República, Paulista, Faria Lima, Pinheiros e Butantã. A segunda fase deve ser concluída em 2014 com mais cinco estações.


----------



## mopc

An older version of the plans for line 4. Rio Branco and Brasil stations were eliminated to reduce costs, but the line was extended westward to Butantã Morumbi and Vila Sonia (which had been part of plans in the past). Later, during early construction, Três Poderes station was eliminated as well. The crossing of the Pinheiros river was supposed to be elevated, it was changed to underground to "reduce visual impact".


----------



## mopc

Tunneling machine reaching Fradique Coutinho station (line 4) in mid 2007:


----------



## mopc

Preview of Vila Aurora station, under construction in line 7. It is the only CPTM station under construction at the moment (although works seem to be halted momentarily).


----------



## mopc

Map of current plans for the East Side of Sao Paulo, focusing on the Tiradentes Monorail (or line 2 monorail) and also showing "line 15", the actual extension of line 2 to Penha northward.


----------



## mopc

A bit of bus history: São Paulo double-decker buses operated in the late 80s/early 90s, but were soon discontinued. 










A few were used in the neighboring metropolitan satellite city of Osasco, here is a rare picture:










They were nicknamed fofão ("chubby, fluffy")


----------



## mopc

In the far south of Sao Paulo city, a ferry boat service crosses Billings reservoir taking a city bus.


----------



## Tiago Costa

mopc said:


> Preview of Vila Aurora station, under construction in line 7. It is the only CPTM station under construction at the moment (although works seem to be halted momentarily).


Aditionally, Francisco Morato, Franco da Rocha, Osasco, Barueri, Ferraz de Vasconcelos, Suzano and São Miguel Paulista are in reburbishment/reconstruction.


----------



## mopc

^^ Thanks for the input! I was trying to find out which stations are under renovation.


----------



## mopc

The Metro Company has decided on the final location (final until now at least :lol of future line 6 Angelica station. This year this station was a subject of controversy as a local neighborhood "NIMBY" movement opposed the station at Angelica Avenue because it would attract "unwanted people" etc. The public reaction to that movement was very strong to the point that street protests were organized at the site.

The new location will be just one block from the original location, which is a reasonable solution, since the original location, regardless of being opposed by locals, was indeed a bit to close to line 4 (and future line 6) station Higienópolis-Mackenzie.

Maps:

Two earlier proposals and the third, final solution:









Location in map (originally one block eastward at Angelica avenue):










Full map of current proposal for line 6, which is slated to start construction in 2013, phase 1 will include its northwestern section from Brasilandia to Sao Joaquim. The full line will have 34 stations and be 34 km long, probably becoming the system's longest and most important line when completed sometime next decade.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Tiradentes monorail update by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Nightlife at Paulista avenue with Brigadeiro station acess (line 2) in the background


----------



## mopc

Current map with planned and u/c extensions


----------



## RenanRibeiro

I wonder why they don't even consider expanding the line 2 further than Vila Madalena. It could connect to Imperatriz Leopoldina station, and have some 2 more stations on the way ... it would be great ... I know they have other priorities, but it could at least be a plan.


One curious thing is the expansion on line 9 from Grajau until Varginha. Looks really easy and would benefit a lot of people (as this line had this connection several years ago). I guess they don't do it fearing the great demand that it would generate, and the line might not support it. I guess they'll only do it when they put some new trains and reduce the interval among them.


----------



## MauricioP

Actually, both of those extensions are under consideration. They don't show on that map because they aren't mature yet.


----------



## mopc

Line 4 República as seen from line 3 area, by Petrini A96


----------



## mopc

Train at Bras station (line 3) by Petrini A96


----------



## mopc

Line 1 Armênia station by Petrini A96


----------



## mopc

Technical visit to CPTM june 2011


















































































by Luis Fernando Palhares


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Tiradentes Monorail
































































Current line 2 terminus Vila Prudente can be seen here:









by Sergio Mazzi

Another pic, by Dead Reid:


----------



## mopc

Sé station (lines 1 and 3) by tchelllo










Barra Funda (platforms to line 8)


----------



## mopc

Line 5 by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

*New *line 3 train by Petrini A96










And another *renovated *train for line 3 by rlbl1992










did I get it right this time? :lol:


----------



## Suburbanist

Guys, again and respectfully, I'd suggest, and no more than that, everyone reduces the number of photos posted each time. Not only it takes ages to open, but it makes the thread "unreadable".

For everyone who has not a deep knowledge of the system and wants to see every minor shinny detail of construction works, it becomes boring to see gazillion pictures of every possible angle of every possible station or every possible construction site. 5 or 6 photos of a new station makes a nice collection to see and comment. 50 or 60 pictures makes it an overwhelming flood of pictures usually unwarranted.

Sure, everybody can post anything within the rules. I just think that, by flooding the thread with compilations that look more like construction technical reports, people scares away other forumers from interacting within the thread. Which is proved by the virtually absence of people who don't speak Portuguese (and thus can follow the avalanche of posting in their original threads) in this thread.

Repeating it clearly: no disrespect intended. Just a tip for those who are eager to post to get more interaction from international forumers.


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train near Pinheiros station. Because of track renovations, trains had to switch.



















by Luis Gustavo Pires


----------



## mopc

Line 5 Adolfo Pinheiro station construction update
































































by SavianoMarcio


----------



## mopc

New train for line 3























































by Saviano Marcio


----------



## Attus

It's strange to see a 2+2 seating with narrow seats and a very wide walking medial corridor.


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Line 3 is the most crowded in the world, this wide corridor is absolutely necessary.


----------



## RenanRibeiro

cool pics from Adolfo Pinheiro ... I'm glad it's progressing ...


----------



## mopc

^^ Yes and its cool how that huge water pipe will have to be "embedded" into the station structure, it'll be nice to see how that'll end up.


----------



## mopc

Yesterday pics of the monumental line 4 Pinheiros station, by Petrini A96. Magically enlarged by lipe_andreense (thank you).


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Tiradentes Monorail

The pylons reveal themselves



















This will be Vila Prudente station



























by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## RenanRibeiro

Of course there are politics and a game of interests, but through these pics from line 4 we can see why it takes so long to built ONE station here in SP. So many levels and details ...

But I don't get it, Pinheiros station for instance HAD to be huge due to the high demand that will have, but some others from the system, like the Mackenzie-Higienopolis looks like will be pretty small, as the demand won't be that high ... so the construction should be pretty simple like in some other countries ... just a 'hole' on the ground and that's it ... if you know what I mean ... I guess this is where they overpay the work...


----------



## mopc

Line 3 elevated section near Brás station


----------



## mopc

Faria Lima station, line 4



















by Carlos Alckmin


----------



## mopc

Consolação station access (line 2)


----------



## mopc

system by 2015










by SavianoMarcio


----------



## Falubaz

So the line 15 will be built before 6?


----------



## mopc

^^ What is called Line 15 in the map (officially still called a continuation of line 2 because the tender was originally intended to be just a small extension of line 2 to Oratório) is already being built but two years ago they decided to change it to a monorail line and extend it to Sao Mateus and Cidade Tiradentes in the far east of town, merging it with a planned BRT system for the region. 

You can see the pictures of the first section of this monorail in this thread as "line 2 tiradentes monorail"



Everything in the map above is already under construction (except Vila Sonia station on line 4). Line 6 will start being dug in 2012/2013 so it's not there.


----------



## mopc

This is the map for the next phase, including line 6, the real continuation of line 2 to Penha/Tiquatira (now called line 15 :lol and line 17 monorail.


----------



## mopc

And this is the dreamed "2026" horizon, have fun










The eastern extension of line 6 will actually be further north and east, see previous posts


by Saviano Marcio


----------



## Tiago Costa

RenanRibeiro said:


> Of course there are politics and a game of interests, but through these pics from line 4 we can see why it takes so long to built ONE station here in SP. So many levels and details ...
> 
> But I don't get it, Pinheiros station for instance HAD to be huge due to the high demand that will have, but some others from the system, like the Mackenzie-Higienopolis looks like will be pretty small, as the demand won't be that high ... so the construction should be pretty simple like in some other countries ... just a 'hole' on the ground and that's it ... if you know what I mean ... I guess this is where they overpay the work...


If you know the history of Line 4, you will know that in 2002, there wasn't enough money to build the complete line. So the government decided to build the line in 2 phases, and make a public-private partnership to complete the budget of the line.

Higienópolis-Mackenzie will be completed in Phase II, so it is unfinished now not because it is difficult to build, but because it is part of Phase II, and will be finished in 2012 or 2013.


----------



## TheAnalyst

mopc said:


> Everything in the map above is already under construction (except Vila Sonia station on line 4). Line 6 will start being dug in 2012/2013 so it's not there.


Hmm, isn't everything halted on Line 5? AFAIK construction has not started yet on the extension from Largo Treze to L1.

LOL, it looks like the TAV has been pushed back yet again. 2026 now :nuts:


----------



## MauricioP

> Hmm, isn't everything halted on Line 5? AFAIK construction has not started yet on the extension from Largo Treze to L1.


I'm not sure if actual construction has restarted already, but the investigations are over and the contractors are free to start building as soon as possible, AFAIK.


----------



## andreslferraz

HAHAHAHA i loved linha 19 burro quando foge!


----------



## mopc

TheAnalyst said:


> Hmm, isn't everything halted on Line 5? AFAIK construction has not started yet on the extension from Largo Treze to L1.
> 
> LOL, it looks like the TAV has been pushed back yet again. 2026 now :nuts:





MauricioP said:


> I'm not sure if actual construction has restarted already, but the investigations are over and the contractors are free to start building as soon as possible, AFAIK.


There was a temporary halt in late 2010 due to suspected fraud (not by the government, but supposedly by the contractors who were alledged to have pre-arranged which one was going to get which section - a cartel). Eventually the Public Ministry decided there was no evidence of fraud and works were free to continue (that was a few months ago). 

Since expropriations and demolitions are a part of the works, it can be said line 5 is under construction since 2010, but actual digging will start in a few months (except for Adolfo Pinheiro station, which is a separate contract and is already in an advanced state as seen in the first post of the previous page).


----------



## mopc

andreslferraz said:


> HAHAHAHA i loved linha 19 burro quando foge!












:lol::lol::lol::lol: I hadn't noticed (and apparently no one else) Saviano you're the greatest


----------



## mopc

Line 8 trains by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Access to line 4 Luz station from the existing Luz underground section. Line 4 Luz is officially scheduled to open on September 30, but unofficial sources indicate September 02.










by Lipe_andreense


----------



## mopc

Grajaú station, line 9 by wesleyL8


----------



## mopc

A slightly better version of the Vila Prudente monorail station posted in the previous page










To open by early 2013


----------



## greg_christine

Sao Paulo is building two monorail lines. One will have trains from Bombardier and the other will have trains from Scomi. Now, Manaus is also planning to build a monorail line. If the following news blurb is accurate, the trains will be from Scomi.

http://ibnlive.in.com/generalnewsfeed/news/scomi-engg-bags-tender-for-monorail-in-brazil/777561.html

Scomi Engg bags tender for monorail in Brazil
PTI | 07:08 PM,Aug 05,2011

Mumbai, Aug 5 (PTI) Malaysia-based public transportation solutions provider Scomi Engineering today said it has bagged a tender for supply and implementation of monorail in Brazil for Malaysian Ringgit 646.38 million. "Scomi Engineering has won a second monorail tender to provide design works, manufacture, supply and implementation of the monorail system for the 20km monorail line for the city of Manaus in Brazil," a company statement said. The monorail project was awarded to the consortium comprising Scomi, C R Almeida, Mendes Junior and Serveng for Malaysian Ringgit 2.76 billion. "This award will further strengthen our position for the four upcoming tenders in the next 12 months in Brazil. Our partners in Brazil are the two largest infrastructure companies in South America and we intend to harness this alliance to further our market presence there," Scomi Group Chief Executive Officer Shah Hakim Zain said. The Manaus Monorail will consist of nine stations from Largo da Matriz to Jorge Teixeira and will involve the supply of 10 train sets consisting of six cars in each set, it said. "The monorail project is expected to be completed in 40 months to provide efficient access to the airport, port, stadium, hotels, hospitals and other important locations especially during the 2014 World Cup hosted by Brazil. Once completed the monorail line will be able to carry some 35,000 passengers per hour per direction to meet the expected demand," the statement said. Under the consortium, Scomi will design and supply the rolling stock and depot equipment, design beam structure, supply maintenance vehicle, system integration and project management. In June, the firm along with its consortium partners, Andrade Gutierrez, CR Almeida and Projetos Especiais had secured the Sao Paolo Monorail project in Brazil worth Malaysian Ringgit 2.6 billion. It had also signed a memorandum of understanding with IERS, a subsidiary of IL&FS, to raise funds for its projects in India.


----------



## mopc

^^ thank you but there is a Brazil Urban Transport Compilation thread, you can post it there.


----------



## mopc

Talking of monorails, here is the new Bombardier render of future Line 2 vehicles


----------



## Balkanada

Why does Sao Paulo need a monorail though? 

It seems to me that a monorail is more of a tourist attraction than a way of getting around the city


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

The monorail system will be pushed to its highest capacity, so it can work almost as a regular metro line.
Something similar has already been done in Chongquing, although our monorail will have even more capacity (about 45kpass/h*direction).


----------



## mopc

Metro meintenance and technical vehicles


































































































































































Source CBTU/SINDMETRO


----------



## mopc

República station (line 4) with trains in test for opening, scheduled for mid September. By Rafael Asquini:


----------



## mopc

Chácara Klabin station (line 5) - start of demolition jobs for the future line 5 extension. By Lro AC.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## krnboy1009

I certainly hope theres a rail connection to the airport? 

And does the system serve the suburb or just inner city?

Is it integrated with bus system as well? Meaning one fare card for all?


----------



## MauricioP

krnboy1009 said:


> I certainly hope theres a rail connection to the airport?


No, though it's to be built soon.



> And does the system serve the suburb or just inner city?


Both.



> Is it integrated with bus system as well? Meaning one fare card for all?


With the capital, yes. Not in the suburbs.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update by Sergio Mazzi










by Paulo Arós


----------



## mopc

Line 10 by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Line 2 by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Local newspaper pictures of the two upcoming Line 4 stations, Luz and Republica (promised for September):

"http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias...-vao-aliviar-se-e-paraiso-em-20,758545,0.htm"









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9050.jpg









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9056.JPG









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9054.JPG









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9049.jpg









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9053.JPG









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9055.JPG









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9052.JPG









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9048.JPG









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9051.jpg









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9057.jpg









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9058.jpg









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9061.jpg









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9060.jpg









http://infograficos.estadao.com.br/uploads/galerias/958/9059.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## mopc

Line 10 Ribeirão Pires station, by WesleyL8


----------



## malegi

Type it in the first page.


----------



## mhmhashem

I think it must have air condation


----------



## mopc

República and Luz (line 4) preview pictures; scheduled to open on September 15, 6 days from now.


----------



## mopc

New State government metro ad focusing on line 4.


----------



## Naipesky

mopc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83563963&postcount=1658



Fantastic resumee!


Sadly the downtown area of Guarulhos, where at least 500.000 people work and live everyday will wait until 2026.... AND even so dont will have a station or something else to link direct to São Paulo.


----------



## Paulistinha

Amazing pics!!


----------



## mopc

Naipesky said:


> Fantastic resumee!
> 
> 
> Sadly the downtown area of Guarulhos, where at least 500.000 people work and live everyday will wait until 2026.... AND even so dont will have a station or something else to link direct to São Paulo.


Well sadly it will be several decades before São Paulo has a fully comprehensive rail network, but at least Guarulhos will get its CPTM link this decade.


----------



## mopc

Good resolution map of the most recent complete official Metro plans for the 2030 horizon, just released today:


----------



## sergiomazzi

^^
*Mopc*, You have more information about line 23 (Pari-São Miguel?), please!


----------



## mopc

^^ no, I'm as surprised by this seemingly crazy line that came out of nowhere in this map as you are. You would have to go to the Brazilian forum and ask there. This map was created/posted here by forumer Leolis.


----------



## mopc

Presidente Altino station/train depot (lines 9 and 8) by Dan_SDC



















Barra Funda:


----------



## Olemolinad

It's really funny to realise that even in 2026 we will still have the "ghost station" under D. Pedro II (there is a never used station build under the one that works now - it was made for future expansions plans that never happened)


----------



## Tiago Costa

sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> *Mopc*, You have more information about line 23 (Pari-São Miguel?), please!





mopc said:


> ^^ no, I'm as surprised by this seemingly crazy line that came out of nowhere in this map as you are. You would have to go to the Brazilian forum and ask there. This map was created/posted here by forumer Leolis.


Initially, the prefecture decided to build a BRT line there. But local residents and commerce owners were against that, because there were not enough space to build it, without large desappropriation.

So the prefecture announced a new metro line in the region, but Metrô-SP was silent about that.

Finally, this line appeared in this map, but its not so clear that it will be really built.


----------



## malegi

Olemolinad said:


> It's really funny to realise that even in 2026 we will still have the "ghost station" under D. Pedro II (there is a never used station build under the one that works now - it was made for future expansions plans that never happened)


Wow, I had never heard about it. Do u have pics of it?


----------



## mopc

^^ you mean you never noticed Pedro II station has a huge gaping hole in its distribution level with a gigantic phantom boarding platform right beneath it in plain sight?


----------



## malegi

mopc said:


> ^^ you mean you never noticed Pedro II station has a huge gaping hole in its distribution level with a gigantic phantom boarding platform right beneath it in plain sight?


Nope. I've never been to this station.


----------



## mopc

Fresh pictures from a few minutes ago of República and Luz stations, to open 1 hour from now

by Daigo Oliva/G1












































































































































































Source: http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/fotos/2011/09/conheca-estacoes-republica-e-luz-da-linha-4-amarela.html


----------



## Sniper

Wonderful stations!


----------



## ruffaramboo

Great bus system!


----------



## xrtn2

mopc said:


> República and Luz (line 4) preview pictures; scheduled to open on September 15, 6 days from now.


Amazing newest stations


----------



## Attus

Guys, I'm a little bit confused. Could someone provide a map of the CURRENT network? Which lines are in operation at present?


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Everytime you have this kind of question, you can check the official sites:

http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/
http://www.cptm.sp.gov.br/
http://www.emtu.sp.gov.br

And look for "Mapa da Rede" or "Mapa Metropolitano" link, where you'll find the latest version, with only lines which are currently in operation.

http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/redes/mapa.pdf


----------



## mopc

Attus said:


> Guys, I'm a little bit confused. Could someone provide a map of the CURRENT network? Which lines are in operation at present?


This map shows _exactly _what is in operation today, ignoring everything under contruction or planned:


----------



## Attus

Thank you!


----------



## mopc

Newly installed accessibility elevator at Conceição station, line 1, seen amid local office blocks.











Line 9 train near Vila Olímpia station










by Claudio Lacerda


----------



## WesleyL8

Station Socorro - Line 9


Estação Socorro por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

Line 9 crossing Octavio Frias bridge between Berrini and Morumbi stations. By Jepfreitas. Original post.


----------



## WesleyL8

*1. Train at Station Barra Funda - The train is a Budd Mafersa, made in year 1956*

















Budd/Mafersa em Palmeiras Barra Funda por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr

*2. Station Santo Amaro - *

















Santo Amaro - CPTM por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr

3*. Train at Autódromo Station* -

















Série 7000 em Autódromo  por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

Line 4 train at Faria Lima station. By rlbl1992 (Rodrigo Lopes).


----------



## mopc

Fradique Coutinho station, line 4, under construction (to open by late 2013/early 2014)









by Juliano Almeida


----------



## malegi

Why will they take that long to finish building those almost done stations from line 4?


----------



## mopc

^^ To open these stations, the line needs more trains, plus the financial burden of finishing the stations is on the private operator ViaQuatro, so the contract with the government states they have some 2-3 years after Phase I is complete to finish phase II stations. I believe 15 new trains will be added for phase II (now there are 14 trains).

Meanwhile, some pics of Pinheiros station (line 4, connection to line 9) during rush hour today (October 19, 2011, Wednesday):




























by winiciusnet


----------



## mopc

Line 5 elevated section









Line 2 elevated section near Tamanduateí station









Tamanduateí station









by Kaschram


----------



## mopc

Line 5 elevated, larger size



















by Kaschram


----------



## mopc

Modernized train for line 1









by Samuel Tuzi


----------



## mopc

Brás station (lines 3, 11, 12, 10)


----------



## mopc

Campo Limpo station (line 5) footbridge to adjacent shopping mall.










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/4885311916_4af839516a.jpg


----------



## mopc

23/10/2011 07h20 - Atualizado em 23/10/2011 07h20

http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...l-sao-legados-prometidos-apos-copa-em-sp.html

*Obra viária e 'polo institucional' são legados prometidos após Copa em SP*










Cidade de São Paulo será sede da abertura da Copa do Mundo de 2014. 
Estão previstos investimentos também em transporte de massa sobre trilhos.

Do G1 SP


Quando os atletas da Copa do Mundo de 2014 deixarem o campo, os moradores de São Paulo poderão avaliar quais os legados que a competição deixará no dia a dia. Os governantes dizem que serão muitos. “Mais do que um torneio esportivo, a Copa do Mundo abrirá uma série de oportunidades para a cidade, especialmente a Zona Leste. Seu legado inclui o aperfeiçoamento da infraestrutura urbana paulistana - que já é uma das mais qualificadas do mundo -, a projeção internacional da marca ‘São Paulo’ e a criação de um vetor de desenvolvimento em Itaquera e região”, diz o secretário especial de Articulação para a Copa do Mundo, Gilmar Tadeu Ribeiro Alves.
Entre as promessas para a competição estão melhorias no transporte sobre trilhos, obras viárias no entorno do estádio do Corinthians, onde ocorrerá a abertura da Copa, e a criação do chamado “polo institucional de Itaquera”, com a instalação de uma Fatec, uma Etec, uma unidade do Senai, uma base da Polícia Militar e um fórum.
saiba mais
•	Alckmin promete mais trens para viagem até estádio do Corinthians
Quem vive na região opina sobre o que deve ser feito até a Copa. O arquiteto e urbanista Thalles Marcius de Morais, morador de Itaquera, aponta gargalos no trânsito em três vias importantes da região: as avenidas Jacu-Pêssego, Aricanduva e Radial Leste, um dos principais acessos do bairro ao Centro. “Com a implantação do estádio, o tráfego na Jacu-Pêssego vai ficar precário e muita gente vai usar a Radial Leste. Isso precisa ser muito bem desenvolvido. A evacuação em dia de jogo vai ser precária.”
O estádio do Corinthians passa ao lado da Radial Leste, onde também ficam as estações do Metrô (Linha 3-Vermelha) e do trem (Linha 11-Coral da CPTM). De acordo com Morais, se, em dia de congestionamento pesado, as três vias “travarem”, os motoristas “não terão saída”. Para ele, a ampliação da Avenida Jacu-Pêssego, que ocorreu há um ano e permitiu a ligação direta com o Rodoanel Mário Covas e a Rodovia Ayrton Senna, foi importante para a região. Porém, não eliminou o problema dos veículos pesados.
“Depois dessa ligação, ficou bem ruim o trânsito por causa dos caminhões. As ligações rápidas ficaram mais demoradas. Por isso, a importância de o Rodoanel Leste ficar pronto antes da Copa”, diz o urbanista. O Trecho Leste do Rodoanel deve ligar o Trecho Sul às rodovias SP-066, Ayrton Senna e Presidente Dutra, e ficar pronto no primeiro semestre de 2014. Os investimentos em construção, desapropriações, reassentamentos e projetos ambientais são de R$ 2,8 bilhões.
O governo do estado e a Prefeitura de São Paulo dizem que os investimentos em mobilidade urbana na região de Itaquera ocorrem, principalmente, em duas frentes: transporte de massa sobre trilhos e no viário do entorno. Entre as obras já concluídas, em andamento e projetadas, são cerca de R$ 50 bilhões de investimentos, sendo R$ 37,6 bilhões em expansão e modernização da rede sobre trilhos e outros R$ 12 bilhões para obras no sistema viário. Entre elas, estão listadas a ampliação da Marginal Tietê e o Complexo Jacu-Pêssego, já entregues.

Confira no quadro abaixo as obras previstas e a estimativa de entrega total:

PROJETO	DESCRIÇÃO	CUSTO	SITUAÇÃO

Metrô Linha 2 Verde: Trecho Vila Prudente - Cidade Tiradentes (Monotrilho)	Extensão da Linha 2 – Verde, da Estação Vila Prudente até Cidade Tiradentes, com extensão de 24,4km e construção de 17 estações.	R$ 5,503 bilhões	Em execução (30/12/2016)

Metrô Linha 4 Amarela: Trecho Vila Sonia - Luz (Fases I+II)	Implantação de nova linha em subterrâneo com extensão de 14,2km, ligando a Estação Luz, na área central à Vila Sonia, na zona oeste, com 11 novas estações. Fase I: 6 estações e Fase II: 5 estações.	R$ 3,572 bilhões	Em execução (30/09/2014)

Metrô Linha 5 Lilás: Trecho largo 13 - Chacara Klabin	Implantação do trecho entre a Estação Largo 13 e a Estação Chácara Klabin, com extensão de 11,75km e construção de 11 novas estações.	R$ 6,996 bilhões	Em Execução (30/10/2015)

Metrô Linha 17 Ouro: Trecho Jabaquara - Morumbi (Monotrilho)	Novo sistema de transporte sobre trilhos, ligando a Estação Jabaquara da Linha 1-Azul à Estação São Paulo/Morumbi da Linha 4 do Metrô, passando pelo Aeroporto de Congonhas, Estação Água Espraiada da Linha 5 - Lilás e Estação Morumbi da Linha 9 da CPTM. Extensão total de 18,1km e 19 estações.	R$ 3,175 bilhões	Em execução
(30/06/2015)

Metrô Modernização das Linhas 1, 2 e 3
Propiciar melhorias nas condições de atendimento aos usuários, por meio de recapacitação e modernização das linhas de Metrô, compreendendo reforma de 109 trens, sendo 51 para a Linha 1, 11 para a Linha 2 e 47 para a Linha 3, e implantação do sistema de sinalização CBTC (Communication Based Train Control)
R$ 6 bilhões	Em execução (30/12/2015)

CPTM Modernização da Linha 7 Rubi	Modernização da via permanente, rede aérea, sistemas elétricos e de sinalização e estações da Linha 7 – Rubi (Luz – Francisco Morato/ Jundiaí). Aquisição de 43 novos trens e modernização de 20 trens.	R$ 4,328 bilhões	Em execução (28/02/2017)

CPTM Modernização da Linha 8 Diamante	Modernização da via permanente, rede aérea, sistemas elétricos e de sinalização e estações da Linha 8 - Diamante (Julio Prestes - Amador Bueno). Aquisição de 24 novos trens e modernização de 12 trens.	R$ 2,429 bilhões	Em execução (30/08/2017)

CPTM Modernização da Linha 9 Esmeralda	Modernização da via permanente, rede aérea, sistemas elétricos e de sinalização e estações da Linha 9 – Esmeralda (Osasco – Grajau). Construção de 3 novas estações (Grajaú, Autódromo e Interlagos). Aquisição de 8 novos trens.	R$ 1,966 bilhões	Em execução (31/12/2014)

CPTM Modernização da Linha 10 Turquesa	Modernização da via permanente, rede aérea, sistemas elétricos e de sinalização e estações da Linha 10 – Turquesa (Luz – Rio Grande da Serra).	R$ 1,256 bilhões	Em execução (30/07/2016)

CPTM Modernização da Linha 11 Coral	Modernização da via permanente, rede aérea, sistemas elétricos e de sinalização e estações da Linha 11 – Coral (Luz – Estudantes). Aquisição de 9 novos trens e modernização de outros 5 trens.	R$ 1,692 bilhões	Em execução (30/04/2015)

CPTM Modernização da Linha 12 Safira	Modernização da via permanente, rede aérea, sistemas elétricos e de sinalização e estações da Linha 12 – Safira (Brás – Calmon Viana). Aquisição de 20 novos trens.	R$ 2,395 bilhões	Em execução (30/04/2015)

CPTM Expresso ABC	Propiciar à população da RMSP e principalmente do ABC, um transporte de massa mais seguro, rápido e confortável.	R$ 1,269 bilhões	Projetado (30/04/2015)

Plano de Desenvolvimento da Zona Leste

PROJETO	DESCRIÇÃO	CUSTO SITUAÇÃO

Alças de Acesso da Avenida jacu - Pêssego com a Nova Radial	Novas Alças de Ligação no Cruzamento da Avenida jacu - Pêssego com a Avenida José Pinheiro Borges (Nova Marginal)	R$ 94 milhões	Em elaboração
Avenida de Ligação Norte - Sul, Trecho Avenida Itaquera - Nova Radial	Nova Avenida de Ligação Norte - Sul, no Trecho entre a Avenida Itaquera e a Avenida José Pinheiro Borges (Nova Radial), incluindo as transposições em desnível sobre as linhas do Metrô e da CPTM	R$ 127 milhões	Em elaboração
Ligação Norte-Sul com Av. Miguel I. Curi	Nova avenida , articulando a ligação Norte - Sul, com a Avenida Miguel Inácio Curi, junto à adutora da Sabesp existente	R$ 22 milhões	Em elaboração
Passagem em desnível na Radial Leste	Passagem em desnível na Rua Dr. Luis Aires (Radial Leste) no trecho em frente às estações do Metrô e da CPTM.	R$ 68 milhões	Em elaboração
Adequação viária no cruzamento da Avenida Miguel Inácio Curi com a Avenida Engenheiro Adervan Machado	Adequação viária no cruzamento da Avenida Miguel Inácio Curi com a Avenida Engenheiro Adervan Machado	R$ 5 milhões	Em elaboração
Atividades Gerais	Elaboração de projetos, desapropriação, interferências	R$ 162 milhões


**********************************************************

*Rough Translation*

23/10/2011 7:20 a.m. - 7:20 a.m. Updated 23/10/2011

*Transportation and 'institutional hub' are legacies promised after World Cup in SP*



City of Sao Paulo will host the opening of the 2014 World Cup.

Investments in mass transit rail are also expected.



When the athletes of the 2014 World Cup leave the field, the residents of São Paulo may judge what the legacy will leave the competition on a daily basis. The leaders say they are many. "More than a sports tournament, the World Cup will open a lot of opportunities for the city, especially the Eastern Zone. Its legacy includes the improvement of urban infrastructure in Sao Paulo - already one of the most qualified in the world - the international projection of the brand 'Sao Paulo' and the creation of an Itaquera vector and development in the region, "says the secretary for special joint the World Cup, Gilmar Ribeiro Tadeu Alves.
Among the promises for the competition are improvements in rail transportation, road works around the stadium for Corinthians, where there will be the opening of the World Cup, and the creation of so-called "institutional Itaquera pole", with the installation of a Fatec, an Etec, a unit of Senai, a military police base and a forum.


• Alckmin promises more trains to ride to the stadium for Corinthians

Those who live in the region have an opinion on what should be done before the World Cup. The architect and urban planner Thalles Marcius de Morais, a resident of Itaquera, points bottlenecks in traffic on three major roads in the region: the avenues Jacu-Pessego, Aricanduva and Radial Leste, one of the main access to the center of the neighborhood. "With the implementation of the stadium, traffic Jacu-Pessego will be poor and many people will use the Radial Leste. This needs to be well developed. Evacuation in the days of game will be weak."

The Corinthians stadium is next to the Radial Leste, where are also the subway stations (Line 3-Red) and train (11-Line Coral CPTM). According to Morais, in days of heavy congestion, the three-way "crash" drivers "will not exit." For him, the expansion of Jacu-Pessego Avenue, which occurred a year ago and allowed the direct link with the Mario Covas Ring Road and Highway Ayrton Senna, it was important for the region. However, they did not eliminate the problem of heavy vehicles.

"After this connection, traffic was pretty bad because of the trucks. The fast links became slower. Therefore, it is important for the Eastern Ring Road to be ready before the World Cup", says urban planner. Section of the Eastern Ring Road to connect the southern stretch of the highway SP-066, Ayrton Senna and Presidente Dutra, and get ready in the first half of 2014. Investments in construction, expropriation, resettlement and environmental projects are R $ 2.8 billion.

The state government and the Municipality of Sao Paulo said that investment in urban mobility in the region of Itaquera occur mainly in two areas: mass transit rail and road in the vicinity. Among the works already completed, ongoing and projected, are about $ 50 billion in investments, of which R $ 37.6 billion in expansion and modernization of the rail network and another R $ 12 billion for road works in the system. Among them are listed and the expansion of the Marginal Tietê complex Jacu-Peach, already delivered.

Check the table below the proposed works and estimated total surrender:

PROJECT LOCATION DESCRIPTION COST

Metro Green Line 2: Vila Prudente - Tiradentes (Monorail) Extension of Line 2 - Green, to Tiradentes, with a length of 24.4 km and construction of 17 stations. R $ 5.503 billion Under construction (12/30/2016)

Yellow Metro Line 4: Section Vila Sonia - Luz (Phase I + II) Implementation of new underground line with a length of 14.2 km, connecting Luz Station, in the central area of Vila ​​Sonia in the west, with 11 new stations. Phase I and Phase II, 6 stations: 5 stations. R $ 3.572 billion in execution (30/09/2014)

Metro Purple Line 5: off Fragment 13 - Implementation of Chacara Klabin stretch between Largo 13 and Chacara Klabin, with a length of 11.75 km and construction of 11 new stations. R $ 6.996 billion Under construction (10/30/2015)

Metro Gold Line 17: Excerpt Jabalpur - Morumbi (Monorail) New rail transport system, connecting Jabalpur Station Line 1-Blue Station São Paulo / Morumbi of Metro Line 4, through Congonhas Airport, Station Espraiada of Water Line 5 - Lilac and Morumbi Station Line 9 of CPTM. Total length of 18.1 km and 19 stations. R $ 3.175 billion Under construction
(30/06/2015)

Modernization of Metro Lines 1, 2 and 3
To provide better conditions of service to users, through retraining and upgrading of subway lines, including reform of 109 trains, 51 to Line 1, Line 2 for 11 and 47 for Line 3 and deployment system signaling CBTC (Communication Based Train Control)
$ 6 billion in execution (30/12/2015)

Modernization of CPTM Line 7 Ruby Modernization of the permanent way, overhead, and electrical systems and signaling stations on Line 7 - Ruby (Light - Francisco Morato / Jundiaí). Acquisition of 43 new trains and modernization of trains 20. R $ 4.328 billion in execution (02/28/2017)

CPTM Line Modernisation Diamond 8 Modernization of the permanent way, overhead, and electrical systems and signaling stations on Line 8 - Diamond (Julio Prestes - Amador Bueno). Acquisition of 24 new trains and modernization of 12 trains. R $ 2.429 billion in execution (08/30/2017)

CPTM Line 9 Emerald Modernization Modernization of the permanent way, overhead, electrical systems and signaling and stations of Line 9 - Emerald (Osasco - Grajaú). Construction of three new stations (Grajaú, and Interlagos Racetrack). Acquisition of eight new trains. R $ 1.966 billion in execution (12/31/2014)

Modernization of CPTM Line 10 Turquoise Modernization of the permanent way, overhead, and electrical systems and signal stations on Line 10 - Turquoise (Light - Rio Grande da Serra). R $ 1.256 billion in execution (07/30/2016)

CPTM Line 11 Coral Modernization Modernization of the permanent way, overhead, and electrical systems and signaling stations on Line 11 - Coral (Light - Students). 9 Acquisition of new trains and modernization of five other trains. R $ 1.692 billion in execution (30/04/2015)

CPTM Line 12 Sapphire Modernization Modernization of the permanent way, overhead, and electrical systems and signaling stations on Line 12 - Sapphire (Bras - Calmon Viana). Acquisition of 20 new trains. R $ 2.395 billion in execution (30/04/2015)

ABC Express CPTM Provide the population of the metropolitan region and especially the ABC, a safer, faster and comfortable mass transportation. Designed R $ 1.269 billion (04/30/2015)

Development Plan for the East Zone

PROJECT LOCATION DESCRIPTION COST

Access handles Jacu-Pessego with New Radial Leste handles connection at Junction Avenue Jacu Pessego and Avenida Borges José Pinheiro (New Marginal) R $ 94 million in development

Liaison Avenue North - South Avenue Itaquera Excerpt - New Radial Avenue New Connection North - South along the stretch between Itaquera Avenue and Pine Avenue Jose Borges (New Radial), including transpositions sunken lines on the Metro and CPTM R $ 127 million in development
North-South Connection with Av Miguel I. Curi New Avenue, articulating the link North - South and Avenida Miguel Inacio Curi near the existing pipeline Sabesp $ 22 million in development
Gap in the radial passage in Eastern Passage sunken Rua Dr. Luis Aires (Radial Leste) in the stretch in front of subway stations and the CPTM. R $ 68 million in development
Adequacy road at the intersection of Avenida Miguel Inacio Curie Avenue Adervan Engineer Machado Adequacy road at the intersection of Avenida Miguel Inacio Curie Avenue Adervan Engineer Machado $ 5 million in development
General Activities Project development, expropriation, and interference R $ 162 million


----------



## mopc

Low Floor Trolleybus in the Sao Mateus BRT System









by Felipe Golfeto (lipeandreense)


----------



## mopc

Line 9 Morumbi station
















































Vicinity:



























Pinheiros station, line 9 - connection to line 4:



















Connection footbridge to line 4:


















Line 4 Pinheiros station:




































































































Faria Lima station:









Luz (line 4):









Luz (CPTM section, line 11 platform):



































































































Brás station:





































Connection from CPTM section to Metro Line 3:









Downtown Sao Paulo skyline seen from Brás station:









Line 3 train:









República station, line 3, access escalator to line 4 platform:









República station surroundings map:









República line 4 platform:






















































Access tunnel from Paulista (line 4) to Consolação (line 2) stations (known as death row):





































Consolação (line 2) access on Paulista Avenue:










Elevator to station:









Paulista station access on Consolação Street:


















República (lines 3 and 4) access to surface, view to Italia Building (47 stories, 1965):









Sao Paulo Opera near República station:









Shopping mall









City trolleybus:


----------



## mopc

Oh I forgot to mention the pictures above all mine


----------



## Winged Robot

Nice pics! Thanks for posting them, mopc.


----------



## mopc

Vila Prudente station, line 2 - by Leo10Rio


----------



## mopc

Line 8 










by WesleyL8


----------



## mopc

Line 5 during rush hour










by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Eastside Monorail update by Paulo Arós


----------



## mopc

Line 3 - renovated train on line 3









by Wesley Souza


----------



## mopc

Line 8


Siemens 3000 alinhando em Presidente Altino por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


Série 5000 por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


Francorail MTE 5000 por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


Alstom 2070 chegando em Sampaio por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


Série 5000 alinhando em Comandante Sampaio por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


5000 saindo de General Miguel Costa

by Wesley Souza


----------



## mopc

Paraíso station, lines 1 and 2 (showing line 2 platform/train)










by Kassá


----------



## mopc

Line 1 northern elevated section









Line 1 train








by Kassá

Júlio Prestes station, line 8 terminus








by Northsider

Consolação station access - line 2








by paulop75


----------



## mopc

Line 4 









Line 2 








by Tchelllo

July 9th Avenue BRT


----------



## mopc

Line 5 update - Moema station


















by NonDucorDuco


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo metro buys package of 4 million SMS per month *

Monday 17 October 2011 | 10:58 CET 










The Sao Paulo Metro has contracted a package of 4 million SMS messages over six months, renewable for the same period. The winning bid came from Brazilian integrator Comunika. The messages will be used for the 'Metro Direct' service, which provides SMS information to passengers about conditions on the subway. The service has been available since June, in a 'soft launch', during which the Spring Wireless platform was used for sending messages. With the new contract, the Sao Paulo Metropolitan Company will step up its promotion of the tool. The service is free to the public and registration for the receipt of messages is via the subway operator's site, with 19,000 people signing up so far.


----------



## mopc

Heritage pictures found on Flickr.

Taken probably around 1989/1990, of what is now the CPTM system.


*Source*

What is now line 7, near Barra Funda station (Memorial da America Latina in the beckground):


















Luz:









Barra Funda again:




































Current line 8. These trains are still operational. 









Line 7 again, at Barra Funda station.


----------



## mopc

Videos - Line 10 - train at Mauá station










by LroAC


----------



## LeoMSantos

*Line 3 - Red*
From Palmeiras-Barra Funda to Corinthians-Itaquera by subway operator view (HD):





Video by *Horus Curcino*.

Line Route at Google Maps:
http://g.co/maps/59hqu

Yeah, that's the route of the most crowded subway line of the world


----------



## mopc

^^ wow


----------



## mopc

Line 11 (left) and 10 (right) trains at Brás station (CPTM section) by tlstls


----------



## krnboy1009

Wow indeed. Great video, great system.


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 Monorail News*

hightlights:
- it will be the most used monorail line in the world
- test vehicle in assembly in Canada
- actual vehicles to be tested on tracks in Sao Paulo by June 2012
- full line expected to be operational in 2015, first stretch in 2013



Eduardo GJF said:


> *Monotrilho terá maior capacidade do mundo
> Em teste, trem que transportará até 1 mil pessoas por vez deve ser entregue em 2012*
> 07 de novembro de 2011 | 3h 02
> 
> Bruno Ribeiro - O Estado de S.Paulo
> Se a parte mais visível da construção do monotrilho que vai ligar Vila Prudente a Cidade Tiradentes (prolongamento da Linha 2-Verde do Metrô), na zona leste, são as vigas sendo erguidas na Avenida Professor Luiz Ignácio de Anhaia Melo, a parte mais complexa do projeto está sendo construída a milhares de quilômetros dali, em Kingston, no Canadá, e será montada em Hortolândia, interior do Estado, no começo do ano que vem: os trens que o paulistano vai usar ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernesto Rodrigues/AE
> Em montagem. Réplica em tamanho real do monotrilho
> 
> Projetado para transportar até 1 mil pessoas por vez - distribuídas em sete vagões sem divisórias, sem maquinista e com ar condicionado - o primeiro trem do monotrilho está, atualmente, percorrendo uma espécie de pista de testes que a fabricante do modelo, a Bombardier, mantém em sua cidade natal.
> 
> Segundo o diretor de comunicação e relações institucionais da empresa, Luis Ramos, após todos os testes é que começa a montagem no Brasil. A previsão da Bombardier é que o primeiro trem esteja em funcionamento, em São Paulo, em junho do ano que vem. O cronograma da Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos é que a linha, com 26 paradas, só esteja em funcionamento integral em 2015.
> 
> O monotrilho é um tipo de transporte visto com ressalvas por especialistas. Entre as principais críticas, está o fato de que, em nenhum lugar do mundo, há um modelo parecido com o que será montado em São Paulo: a expectativa do governo é que o monotrilho paulistano transporte até 40 mil pessoas por hora, número tido como além da capacidade desse tipo de veículo.
> 
> Ramos rebate as críticas. "Esse modelo sai de um desenvolvimento para preencher o vácuo existente entre os modais para mais de 20 mil passageiros por hora (como um corredor de ônibus) e abaixo dos 50 mil por hora (como o Metrô)", afirma. "Essa zona estava sendo ocupada por modais que não estavam adequados para ela", completa. "Ele está desenhado para comportar até 48 mil pessoas".
> 
> O diretor afirma que o passageiro não vai notar muita diferença entre um vagão do monotrilho e um do metrô. "É quase como um metrô n0rmal. A diferença é que o passageiro pode viajar vendo a paisagem", promete.
> 
> A construção do monotrilho está sendo feita por um consórcio que inclui, além da Bombardier, as construtoras OAS e Queiroz Galvão. É uma obra de R$ 2,4 bilhões. Após o fim da construção, o Metrô sinalizou a opção de entregar a operação à iniciativa privada, por meio de PPP (Parceria Público-Privada). A previsão é que 500 mil pessoas usem o sistema diariamente. A primeira parada, até a Estação Oratório, deve ficar pronta em 2012.
> 
> A reportagem ouviu especialistas em transporte para falar das expectativas sobre o novo modal e a maioria se mostrou cética e prefere esperar a linha começar a operar. "Como não existe um modelo (de monotrilho) com tanta capacidade no mundo, é melhor esperarmos. Pode ser uma surpresa agradável ou desagradável. Você não sabe como o usuário vai reagir", diz o mestre em engenharia Jaime Waisman.
> 
> *LÁ TEM...
> 
> Modelo menor é usado na Índia*
> 
> Cidades populosas de países em desenvolvimento, como Mumbai, na Índia, também estão construindo sistemas de monotrilho para melhorar a mobilidade urbana. Uma das justificativas dos gestores para a escolha desse modelo é o custo, mais baixo do que construir um metrô, por exemplo. Em Chicago e Las Vegas, cidades dos Estados Unidos, modelos de escala reduzida e menor capacidade de passageiros são usados desde a metade da última década. Nesta semana, réplica em tamanho real do monotrilho será exposto ao público no Expo Center Norte.
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/impresso,monotrilho-tera-maior-capacidade-do-mundo-,795415,0.htm


----------



## RenanRibeiro

^

Imagine how the traffic is going to be tomorrow ... I passed through it today during the evening and they were still fixing it...


----------



## mopc

Metro L Fleet, by ricardo.b.morato


----------



## mopc

Freigh train goes through Luz station, next to a line 11 train. 










source


----------



## mopc

Line 4 trains at depot


----------



## Julio CAF

Wow. Nice.


----------



## mopc

_November 2011: Line 4 reaches 510,000 passengers day. In 2012, it will reach 700,000._


*Linha Amarela bate recorde e 510 mil passageiros lotam trens do Metrô*

Número foi registrado na última sexta. Previsão é de 700 mil passageiros em 2012

Dois meses após a inauguração das estações República e Luz, a linha 4-Amarela ultrapassou a marca de 500 mil passageiros por dia. O número equivale a um crescimento de 238% de usuários em comparação com o período anterior à abertura das novas estações, em 14 de setembro. Nesta data, cerca de 214 mil passageiros circulavam pela linha. 









_Julia Chequer/13.10.10/R7
Linha 4-Amarela já tem seis estações inauguradas (Luz, República, Paulista, Faria Lima, Pinheiros e Butantã)_

O recorde de usuários que circulam pelas seis estações da linha 4-Amarela (Luz, República, Paulista, Faria Lima, Pinheiros e Butantã) foi registrado na última sexta-feira (4), quando 510 mil passageiros utilizaram o serviço. No dia 30 de setembro, primeiro dia de funcionamento pleno (das 4h40 à meia-noite) de todos os terminais da linha, a concessionária que administra a via contabilizou 433 mil usuários. 

O número de passageiros está dentro da previsão da ViaQuatro, que projetava esse volume de usuários até o final deste ano. A previsão é de que, em 2012, a média de passageiros cresça, gradativamente, até atingir a marca de 700 mil por dia.

A linha 4-Amarela se liga à linha 2-Verde na estação Paulista, à linha 9-Esmeralda da CPTM na estação Pinheiros, à linha 3-Vermelha na estação República e às linhas 1-Azul do Metrô, 7-Rubi e 11-Coral da CPTM (Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos) na Estação Luz.

Histórico

O projeto da linha Amarela começou em 2001 e, na época, a estimativa era concluir as obras até 2006. Em 2007, já atrasada, a construção sofreu um acidente, com a abertura de uma cratera de 80 m que matou sete pessoas.

O projeto prevê 11 estações, que vão passar pelas regiões da Consolação, Butantã e Pinheiros. A previsão é de que toda a linha esteja funcionando até 2014. 

A construção da linha 4 foi marcada por diversos problemas. O mais grave deles ocorreu justamente nas obras da estação Pinheiros, em 12 de janeiro de 2007. A área desabou, formando uma cratera gigante e matando sete pessoas. As buscas pelas vítimas duraram 13 dias. 

Os mortos identificados foram o motorista do micro-ônibus tragado pela cratera, Reinaldo Aparecido Leite, de 40 anos; o cobrador, Wescley Adriano da Silva, de 22 anos, a passageira Valéria Alves Marmit, de 37 anos e o funcionário público Marcio Rodrigues Alambert, de 31 anos. Uma pessoa que passava pelo local no momento do desastre, a aposentada Abigail Rossi de Azevedo, de 75 anos; o office-boy Cícero dos Santos, de 60 anos, e o motorista Francisco Sabino Torres, de 48 anos, funcionário da obra, também morreram.


----------



## mopc

Videos of the new CAF 8000 series 8-car open gangway train for CPTM line 8. These are the first open gangway trainsets for CPTM, and the second for the Sao Paulo heavy rail system after the Hyundai-Rotem 6-car driverless line 4 trainsets.


----------



## mopc

Sao paulo double-articulated bus


----------



## mopc

Line 7










by Eduardo GJF


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

This one deserves a "Golden Shovel" award!


----------



## mopc

^^ then again I'm always digging heheh


----------



## mopc

Line 13 and 19 news

Line 13 scheduled for 2014, it will be a CPTM line to Guarulhos city and airport. Line 19 will be an underground metro line for a more distant future (they say 2018, I say after 2025).




fcordeiros said:


> Edital do Trem de Guarulhos já está disponível; Metrô também detalha projeto
> 
> *Luiz Roiz
> Da Redação*
> 
> O edital para contratação dos projetos básico e executivo do Trem de Guarulhos foi disponibilizado pela CPTM (Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos) no 1º dia de novembro e encontra-se no site da cia. para as empresas interessadas pela futura ligação férrea entre Guarulhos e a capital paulista. Com 11 km de extensão e investimento de R$ 1,2 bilhão, a Linha Jade terá capacidade para transportar 120 mil passageiros/dia, fazendo parte do projeto duas estações em Guarulhos - Parque Cecap e Aeroporto - e a reconstrução da estação engenheiro Goulart, onde será feita transferência para a Linha 12-Safira na zona leste de São Paulo. Dia 20/12 será feita a abertura dos envelopes com as propostas, sendo a conclusão da obra prevista para 2014, “caso não surjam entraves burocráticos ou jurídicos”, ressalva a CPTM.
> 
> *Divulgação*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Linha Celeste poderá ter seis estações em Guarulhos_
> 
> *METRÔ*
> Falando ontem com exclusividade para o _DG_, o arquiteto e urbanista Alberto Epifani, gerente de Planejamento e Integração do Metrô, detalhou os planos de expansão voltados a Guarulhos. A chamada linha 19-Celeste cortará o município longitudinalmente, com estações na Av. Tancredo Neves, Centro (Guarulhos), Anel Viário (Castelo Branco), Vila Endres e Fernão Dias, seguindo em direção à estação Dutra. Esta última servirá para baldeação com outra linha prevista, que seguirá até a Penha, Vila Prudente, onde o passageiro terá opções de escolher seu destino na capital ou vice-versa dentro da rede.
> 
> “O governador Geraldo Alckmin fez questão de que a linha Celeste seguisse até Guarulhos, pois os estudos iniciais previam que ela deveria terminar na Vila Maria”, explicou Epifani. Para o arquiteto, o prazo para conclusão dessas linhas de metrô é mesmo 2018. “São muitas as etapas necessárias para se construir uma linha: diretrizes, projeto funcional, licença ambiental, desapropriações, projeto executivo e execução. As obras mesmo devem começar só em 2013, com recursos do Tesouro ou, talvez, parte delas, numa PPP (Parceria Público Privada).”
> 
> Para o deputado Alencar Santana (PT) Guarulhos necessita há muito tempo de metrô. “Espero que desta vez o governo do Estado, de fato, tire o projeto do papel, pois se tivessem cumprindo as promessas anteriores o povo de Guarulhos já usaria esse meio de transporte até São Paulo.” Em relação ao Trem de Guarulhos, Alencar não enxerga como ideal a ligação a Penha. “Dentre as alternativas existentes é mais fácil para o governo Estadual.”
> 
> _Diário de Guarulhos_


----------



## WesleyL8

Séries 2100 or UT440R


PN de Rio Grande por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


UT 440R por Wesley Souza Fotos, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

Line 2 and 17 monorails




SavianoMarcio said:


> Estive há uns dias na estação _República _para fotografar os painéis da Bienal da Arquitetura, aqui posto as fotos relativas aos monotrilhos, tem algumas imagens da L17 também. existem mais fotos, renders e plantas na _Sé, Luz, Vila Prudente_ entre outras estações.
> 
> 1-) Uma estação padrão destrinchada em suas várias partes principais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-) Corte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-) Elevação e corte da estação padrão cotoco de 60m. Não sei se vais er usada em algum monotrilho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-) Elevação e corte da estação padrão médio de 75m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-) Corte da estação padrão de 90m. Aquela que acredito será usada na Zona Leste. deve ser a da _Oratório_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corte Padrão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-) Desenho do acesso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-) Uma passarela muito louca, rsrsrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-) Um render conhecido da L17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-) Projeção do elevado sobre o córrego das Águas Espraiadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-) Render estranho de um terminal, vejam que termina numa curva impossível... :shocked: :nuts:


----------



## mopc

Line 4 renders and diagrams



SavianoMarcio said:


> Mais imagens dos painéis da bienal de arquitetura na estação República, todos relativos a linha.
> 
> 1-) Uma geral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-) Plantas e Cortes da _Luz_. Parte da _Luz _da L1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-) Parte da L4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-)_Consolação_ e _Paulista_. Hall da _Consolação_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plataforma da Consolação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-) Túnel da transferência.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-) Perfil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-) Estação _Paulista_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-) Estação _República_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 -) Estação _Pinheiros_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17-) Estação _Vila Sônia_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Nível do mezanino, reparem na posição exata da estação, para quem não sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-) Planta das plataformas de Embarque, um nível acima, tem um acesso subterrâneo para os ônibus que vem do Taboão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22-) Corte longitudinal do terminal logo acima dos trens, foi uma solução bem legal essa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 - Corte transversal, será que vais ter uma vista legal do pátio?


----------



## mopc

Full map/ diagram collection on page 83 updated.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update














































by SavianoMarcio


----------



## RenanRibeiro

Eco-friendly busses in Sao Paulo

new trolleybus







































new generation of Caio Induscar Millennium (third generation) - running with Ethanol / Biodiesel (not sure exactly)


----------



## mopc

Line 8 train in the city center



















link: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=R...RzDodV-nwFG0Q&cbp=12,182.53,,0,-19.03&start=0


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail depot construction, by Paulo Arós










render:


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail - first rail beams installed. By Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Crowding at Line 4 Pinheiros station, last Friday (Dec 09, 2011, 6pm) by FabioMachado



FabioMachad0 said:


> A verdadeira "Black Friday" da Via4... (Estação Pinheiros, dia 09/12/2011, às 18:00)


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station update












> O Metrô realiza, nesta quinta-feira, dia 15, a primeira ligação do túnel em escavação para a expansão da Linha 5-Lilás. A ligação de túneis acontecerá no trecho entre o “poço de serviço Delmiro Sampaio" e o túnel de manobras já existente na estação Largo Treze, completando um túnel de 93 metros. O evento terá início às 16 horas, no canteiro de obras localizado na avenida Adolfo Pinheiro (altura do nº44), esquina com a rua Delmiro Sampaio.
> 
> A partir do “poço de serviço Delmiro Sampaio" até a estação Adolfo Pinheiro já são 150 metros escavados. No sentido contrário (Adolfo Pinheiro-Delmiro Sampaio), o início das obras está previsto para o final desta semana. O diâmetro médio do túnel é de nove metros.
> 
> O trecho entre Largo Treze e Adolfo Pinheiro, que corresponde ao primeiro lote da expansão da Linha 5, teve as obras iniciadas em setembro de 2009. A estação Adolfo Pinheiro está sendo construída por um método de escavação que utiliza cinco poços para a estrutura civil da edificação. Cada poço possui 32,8m de diâmetro e 24m de profundidade. Quando estiver concluído, o fundo da escavação ficará a 24m da superfície e as plataformas a 20m de altura em relação ao solo.


----------



## mopc

Line 9/8 - Modernization of Osasco station





































by IcaroSP


----------



## mopc

Flooding last night at the base of the elevated BRT system Expresso Tiradentes, which goas along the Tamanduateí river. 










source


----------



## mopc

Line 5 - tunnels meet between Largo Treze and future Adolfo Pinheiro stations.


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train










Line 2 train









by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail - update by Sergio Mazzi



sergiomazzi said:


> Segundo par instalado:
> 
> Assim que puder posto as outras imagens:


----------



## mopc

Consolação station access (line 2)










Trianon-Masp station access









by Sergei Medeiros


----------



## mopc

Somewhere in the CPTM network, by Tchelllo










Trolleybus downtown










Tamanduateí station (lines 10 and 2), line 10 platform


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update by Eduardo GJF



Eduardo GJF said:


> *Estação Vila Prudente*
> 
> 01-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trecho Vila Prudente - Oratório*
> 
> 08-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Oratório*
> 
> 34-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trecho Oratório - Pátio*
> 
> 41-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pátio*
> 
> 45-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47-


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail - Access to Oratório Station beginning to appear:










by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Line 5 Adolfo Pinheiro station update - by Saviano Marcio





































Full Christmas line 5 update here.


----------



## mopc

Line 1 train near Armenia station, by Eduardo GJF


----------



## RenanRibeiro

nice pics! almost on page 100


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update - Oratório station - by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Line 9 by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Lines 9 and 8 Osasco station under renovation, by IcaroSP


----------



## mopc

Local News - _CPTM overhaul - over the next 3 years, 2 new lines and 16 new stations will be built, and another 90 trains (beside the over 60 that arrived in the past year) will dramatically improve CPTM service._




machado1 said:


> *Reforma da CPTM*
> 
> Às vésperas de completar 20 anos, a Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) tem recordes a comemorar e grandes desafios a enfrentar. Herdeira de uma malha de 260 quilômetros de trilhos sucateada, transportava diariamente, em seu primeiro ano de funcionamento, 800 mil passageiros, recolhidos em poucas e decadentes estações e espremidos em velhas composições. Hoje, 3 milhões de moradores de 22 municípios da região metropolitana de São Paulo lotam seus trens, um movimento maior do que o de sistemas metroferroviários de cidades como Londres e Paris. Uma parte deles embarca em estações modernas e viaja em confortáveis vagões climatizados; outra é obrigada a disputar espaço em acanhadas plataformas e em velhas e barulhentas composições.
> 
> Para alcançar a meta de transformar a CPTM na operadora de trens mais moderna do Brasil, com a revitalização de toda a sua infraestrutura, será preciso mais do que novos investimentos em suas linhas, estações e trens. A construção do ferroanel metropolitano é fundamental para que a malha da companhia sirva apenas ao transporte de passageiros e, assim, consiga cumprir integralmente o seu papel na melhoria da mobilidade urbana na Grande São Paulo.
> 
> Para vencer o desafio de alcançar nas mais antigas o mesmo padrão de atendimento das novas linhas, a CPTM colocará em prática, entre 2012 e 2020, o maior plano de ampliação e modernização da sua história. Duas linhas serão construídas, com pelo menos seis paradas, e as seis linhas existentes no sistema ganharão mais dez estações. Conforme o Plano Plurianual do Governo do Estado, R$ 39,4 bilhões deverão ser investidos até 2015 para aumentar a integração entre as modalidades metroferroviárias, dar continuidade às obras já iniciadas, melhorar a eficiência do que hoje está em operação e expandir a rede. Daquele total, R$ 9,4 bilhões serão destinados à CPTM.
> 
> Nos últimos cinco anos, 105 trens foram comprados pela companhia, dos quais 62 já foram entregues. Até 2013, os outros 43 novos trens começarão a circular. Em licitação, está a aquisição de mais 55 composições. Cada uma delas, de oito carros, é equipada com sistema de monitoramento por câmeras e ar-condicionado. Novos sistemas de sinalização, controle de tráfego, telecomunicações, energia e rede aérea também receberam significativos investimentos nos últimos anos, para reduzir o intervalo entre os trens e, assim, aumentar a oferta, atingindo o almejado "padrão metrô".
> 
> Esse padrão de eficiência é necessário para uma companhia que, somente em 2011, recebeu 1 milhão a mais de passageiros por dia. A integração tarifária entre ônibus e o transporte metroferroviário é a principal causa desse boom, seguida pela queda no desemprego e o aumento do número de estações para baldeações. Até 2014, é esperado o aumento de pelo menos mais 500 mil passageiros por dia no sistema.
> 
> O esforço do governo estadual, no entanto, tem de ser complementado pela atuação da Agência Nacional de Transportes Terrestres, que precisa, de uma vez por todas, tirar do papel o ferroanel metropolitano. No início de dezembro, o diretor-geral da agência, Bernardo Figueiredo, assegurou que em janeiro o projeto do trecho norte do anel ferroviário estará pronto. Com a conclusão da obra, prevista para 2015, o transporte de carga deixará de usar a malha da CPTM, o que compromete a eficiência do transporte de passageiros. Essa é uma obra já prevista no PAC, de 2007, mas não mereceu até agora a devida atenção. O investimento estimado é de R$ 1,5 bilhão.
> 
> O anúncio é bem-vindo, mas surpreendeu alguns especialistas em transporte, que esperavam a construção do trecho sul em primeiro lugar, porque ele permitirá a circulação de cargas rumo ao Porto de Santos. O trecho norte deve melhorar a ligação do interior paulista com o Rio de Janeiro. O mais importante, porém, é que o projeto não seja fragmentado, o que faria a discussão sobre cada trecho atrasar ainda mais uma obra esperada há seis décadas.
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/impresso,reforma-da-cptm-,818327,0.htm


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail - new Vila Prudente monorail station being built, seen from current Vila Prudente metro station.


----------



## tmac14wr

mopc said:


> Local News - _CPTM overhaul - over the next 3 years, 2 new lines and 16 new stations will be built, and another 90 trains (beside the over 60 that arrived in the past year) will dramatically improve CPTM service._


Does this mean CPTM trains will run more frequently? I'm not sure about the rest of the system, but riding Linha Esmeralda during peak hours is an absolute nightmare. Sometimes it takes 3-4 trains before you can actually get on.


----------



## mopc

^^ Yes, basically every line will have more trains, which will mean shorter intervals


----------



## tmac14wr

mopc said:


> ^^ Yes, basically every line will have more trains, which will mean shorter intervals


Fantastic. It's sooooo necessary haha. When do they expect the new trains to become operational?


----------



## mopc

^^ Gradually, it is already happening actually, I believe the intervals between trains will be around 60%-50% of today's times by late 2013. This also depends on renovation in the overhead electric power supply network.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Latest Network Map (February 2012).

Line 10 terminus changed to Brás (formerly Luz). A few new EMTU (bus) connections.










Full map galery on page 83.


----------



## Stofvdw

Is there a reason why less CPTM trains stop at Luz.
If you're coming from East Sao Paolo, going to Paulista, you have to take 3 interchanges instead of 1.

Luz is the best intergrated station in the metro-CPTM network, why then bring the connections down?


----------



## mopc

^^ Yes, to avoid overcrowding. Luz has 4 lines now, and it's way too overcrowded especially since line 4 reached it in 2011. With line 10, it would have 5 lines. People from line 10 can reach Paulista Avenue by changing to line 2 at Tamanduateí.


----------



## mopc

Line 12 - works to segragate freight railroad from CPTM line




GuStAvO_FoLtRaN said:


> Prezados, venho trazer-lhes algumas fotos, que mostram o andamento da segregação da via da MRS entre EMF e SUZ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foi comentado aqui, que a via não correria paralelamente às vias da Linha 12, mas será assim... Segundo um dos engenheiros com o qual conversei, daqui a 2~3 anos, estará pronta...
> 
> EDIT: Aquele muro que separa a ferrovia da rua irá ao chão, e do lado, será feita a 3ª via. A obra está bem rápida, apenas há o empecilho de tomar cuidado com os cabos da sinalização.
> 
> Bônus: 4400 e 7000 em IQC:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Airports - train/monorail news*





fcordeiros said:


> Cumbica: trem perto da área de embarque
> 
> *8 de fevereiro de 2012 |23h10| *
> 
> *CAIO DO VALLE*
> 
> O Metrô e a Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) estão definindo como farão o acesso de suas estações aos aeroportos de Congonhas, na zona sul, e Cumbica, em Guarulhos. Nos próximos anos, duas linhas planejadas pelas estatais facilitarão a chegada dos passageiros aos terminais aéreos de São Paulo. As soluções encontradas para ambos os projetos são bastante diferentes.
> 
> No caso da Linha 13-Jade, que conectará São Paulo a Cumbica, os trens da CPTM deverão parar em uma estação a ser construída no mesmo nível da área de embarque para os aviões, no segundo andar do aeroporto. A concepção ainda é preliminar, e está sujeita a alterações, mas, de acordo com Jurandir Fernandes, secretário de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos, os trilhos deverão chegar ao aeroporto em uma via elevada.
> 
> Pelo estágio atual do projeto, a intenção do governo é construir a parada sobre uma parte do estacionamento. Essa área deve ser cedida pela Empresa Brasileira de Infraestrutura Portuária (Infraero). Procurada na tarde de ontem, a estatal não confirmou a medida.
> 
> Nove dos onze quilômetros previstos para a Linha 13-Jade devem ser em uma via elevada. Essa foi a escolha para superar obstáculos no caminho. “(O trem) sai da (Estação) Engenheiro Goulart e tem que se elevar logo para passar o Rio Tietê, a Dutra, a Ayrton Senna e uma série de viadutos. Depois, em vez de baixar ao nível do solo, uma das hipóteses é que ele continue elevado”, afirma Fernandes.
> 
> A estrutura pode acompanhar o traçado da Rodovia Hélio Smidt, e ser montada ao lado do Rio Baquirivu-Guaçu. Ao todo, 120 mil pessoas deverão ser transportadas por dia na Linha 13, que custará R$ 1,2 bilhão. A entrega está prevista para 2014. Serão três estações: Engenheiro Goulart – conectada à Linha 12-Safira da CPTM –, Parque Cecap e Aeroporto. No futuro, o governo planeja estender a linha até o Brás, na região central.
> 
> Durante a semana passada, o consórcio EPC Linha 13 foi homologado pelo governo do Estado para desenvolver os projetos básico e funcional desse ramal, a um custo de cerca de R$ 22,2 milhões.
> 
> *Túnel*
> 
> O outro projeto se insere na concepção do monotrilho da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô, que será construída nas zonas sul e oeste da capital. O ramal terá uma estação ao lado do Aeroporto de Congonhas. Para garantir a transferência das pessoas entre o Metrô e o terminal aéreo, um túnel de 100 metros de extensão será construído abaixo da Avenida Washington Luís.
> 
> Ele se conectará à futura Estação Congonhas, elevada, que ficará na esquina com a Rua Rafael Iório, em um terreno onde há um quartel do Corpo de Bombeiros.
> 
> A previsão é de que, em 2014, passem pela estação 5,2 mil diariamente. A Linha 17 custará R$ 3,2 bilhões e terá 18 estações e 17,9 km de comprimento, entre as estações Jabaquara, conectada à Linha 1-Azul, e São Paulo-Morumbi, na Linha 4-Amarela.
> 
> _Jornal da Tarde_


----------



## mopc

Luz station, by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update


----------



## mopc

Derailing at line 9


----------



## MatuARG

^^Woah what happen there accident?sabotage? or error in mantainance...?

BTW do you know something about the Tram to ABC that was proposed?


----------



## mopc

I read it derailed in the switch machine, but I don't know exactly why, probably some problem in the switch, it was an empty train actually, the passengers seen in the pic are from another train that had to walk on the tracks to go to another train.


----------



## mopc

It was a break in the rail:


----------



## mopc

*Governor visits monorail works and announces start of works on new section*




fepalhares said:


> *Alckmin visita obras na Oratório e anuncia início de novo trecho do monotrilho
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na manhã da segunda-feira, dia 13, o governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) vistoriou a construção da estação Oratório e do pátio de trens do monotrilho, no Jardim Independência. Ele estava acompanhado do secretário de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, e do presidente da Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo – Metrô, Sérgio Avelleda. Durante a visita, Alckmin deu sinal verde para a expansão do transporte até São Mateus. O Metrô recebeu a Licença Ambiental de Instalação para os serviços no dia 10 de janeiro.
> 
> “Vamos começar as obras até São Mateus. No ano que vem, vamos entregar a estação e o pátio Oratório. Aliás, entregaremos duas estações, a Oratório e a Vila Prudente. Depois, em 2014, mais oito estações estarão prontas, com o monotrilho chegando até São Mateus. Então, já temos aí 10 estações. E ficam mais sete para 2016", explicou o governador.
> 
> Alckmin também falou da opção pelo transporte na região ao invés do Metrô. “No total, serão 24,6 quilometros de monotrilho, ligando Vila Prudente ao Hospital Cidade Tiradentes, com capacidade para transportar 48 mil passageiros por hora/sentido. É um transporte moderníssimo, silencioso, que não precisa de operador, com 75 segundos entre um trem e outro e com sete trens em cada monotrilho. Além disso, é 50% mais barato do que o metrô, já que não é uma obra enterrada, subterrânea”, comentou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurandir Fernandes aproveitou a ocasião e falou sobre a Linha 15 – Branca do Metrô, que sairá da estação Vila Prudente. “Nós resolvemos estender o projeto e passar da estação Tiquatira, chegando até a Rodovia Dutra. Claro que estamos aproveitando o projeto básico executivo, mas estamos fazendo algumas recontratações. Então não será uma construção para 2014, mas com certeza, parte da obra estará incluída nos noventa e tantos quilômetros que deixaremos em 2014, desafogando assim a Linha 3 - Vermelha, principalmente na região da Penha e do Tatuapé”, ressaltou Fernandes.
> 
> O presidente do Metrô também falou da Linha 15 – Branca. “Acredito que já conseguiremos começar a obra no ano que vem. Estamos terminando o projeto básico e no segundo semestre deste ano, acho que já dá para iniciar o processo licitatório da obra", completou Avelleda.
> 
> *Estações*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A extensão da Linha 2-Verde, via monotrilho, avançará ao longo das avenidas Anhaia Mello, Sapopemba, Metalúrgicos e Estrada do Iguatemi, somando ao todo 17 estações. Além da Vila Prudente e Oratório, serão construídas as paradas São Lucas, Camilo Haddad, Vila Tolstoi, Vila União, Jardim Planalto, Sapopemba, Fazenda da Juta e São Mateus, até 2014. Já até 2016 serão concluídas as obras das estações Iguatemi, Jequiriça, JAcú-Pessego, Erico Semer, Marcio Beck, Cidade Tiradentes e Hospital Cidade Tiradentes.
> 
> *Reconstituição da Tomás Izzo deve ser finalizada em 2013*
> 
> Durante o evento de vistoria das obras do monotrilho, o presidente do Metrô, Sérgio Avelleda, falou sobre a criação de um Parque Linear no antigo canteiro de obras da estação e pátio Tamanduateí. “Os trabalhos no local já começaram. A previsão de entrega do parque é para o primeiro semestre de 2013”, comentou. A área de mais de 20 mil m², que fica ao longo da rua Aida, irá contar com ciclovia, pista de caminhada, playground, área para equipamentos de ginástica, quadras poliesportivas, pista de skate, pista de bocha, anfiteatro e paisagismo.
> 
> Questionada sobre o canteiro de obras entre as estações Tamanduateí e Vila Prudente, localizado na rua Tomás Izzo, na Vila Prudente, e sem destinação desde 2010, Avelleda informou que a área já foi aterrada e que a previsão para a finalização dos trabalhos é o mesmo período do parque linear: no primeiro semestre de 2013. Em outubro do ano passado, Avelleda havia afirmado à Folha que a obra se encerraria no segundo semestre de 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foi ressaltado que no trecho haverá reconstituição do passeio público, construção de jardineiras e plantio de árvores, execução de drenagem de águas pluviais, execução de muros, gradis tipo “parque” em todo o trecho, recomposição do viário e preparação (aterro, nivelamento e forração de pedrisco) das áreas remanescentes para futura comercialização. Para finalizar, o Metrô confirmou que estuda ceder à iniciativa privada parte da área para a implantação de um centro comercial.
> 
> Sobre a rua Pedro de Godói, que também segue parcialmente interditada, o Metrô informou que o local faz parte das obras já anunciadas e a liberação do trecho está prevista ainda para 2012.
> 
> Fonte: Folha da Vila Prudente


----------



## mopc

*Metro presents lecture on monorail*




fepalhares said:


> *Metrô ministra palestra sobre o monotrilho*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um dia após a vistoria do governador Geraldo Alckmin ao canteiro de obras do monotrilho, a direção da Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo – Metrô palestrou na noite da terça-feira, dia 14, no auditório da Subprefeitura de Vila Prudente/Sapopemba, sobre o novo sistema de transporte que está sendo implantado ao longo da avenida Anhaia Mello. No evento, voltado para lideranças comunitárias e representantes de entidades civis, foram apresentados ainda os projetos de paisagismo, urbanismo e também de remoção de árvores, ação que sempre causa polêmica entre a comunidade.
> 
> O presidente da Companhia, Sérgio Avelleda, comandou a primeira parte da palestra. Ele ressaltou as vantagens do transporte, ainda inédito no Brasil. “Esse sistema possui a mesma qualidade de serviço do metrô convencional, tem baixa emissão de poluentes e ruídos, não ocupa o leito viário, demanda menos desapropriações, tem menor custo de implantação e atende adequadamente a demanda prevista, que, segundo nossos estudos será, em média, de 550 mil passageiros por dia”, explicou. Outro ponto positivo exposto por Avelleda é a redução no tempo das viagens. “Com o monotrilho as pessoas perderão menos tempo para chegar aos seus destinos. Um exemplo é a viagem de Cidade Tiradentes até Vila Prudente. Hoje demora cerca de 90 minutos. Com o monotrilho será reduzida para 40 minutos”, afirmou.
> 
> Em seguida foi a vez do coordenador de arquitetura, paisagismo e urbanização do Metrô, Ivan Piccoli, falar sobre o que está sendo projetado para compor os baixos e o entorno da linha do monotrilho. “Sabemos da necessidade de verde desta região e por isso, pensamos em alternativas que aumentarão significativamente o volume ao longo do novo sistema de transporte”, declarou. Entre os anúncios, o que chamou a atenção foi a implantação de corredores verdes e de ciclovias sob toda extensão da linha que vem sendo erguida na Anhaia Mello. “Além disso, todas as estações serão pousadas sobre uma praça que será construída pelo Metrô e qualquer espaço de concreto nos canteiros centrais serão revestidos com verde. Com isso haverá aumento na permeabilidade e a ‘avifauna’ local será valorizada”, completou.
> 
> Por fim o engenheiro da gerência de construção do monotrilho, Noel João Mendes Cossa, explicou o processo de manejo arbóreo que vem ocorrendo desde o início da obras. Este processo foi bastante polêmico na área da antiga fábrica das Linhas Correntes, na avenida Oratório, onde está sendo construído um amplo pátio de trens. Didaticamente, Cossa apresentou os trâmites legais que vêm sendo obedecidos pela Companhia nos processos de corte e transplante das árvores. “Estamos seguindo rigorosamente o que foi estabelecido no Termo de Compensação Ambiental junto com a Secretaria Municipal do Verde e Meio Ambiente. Está tudo catalogado e todas as espécies cortadas serão compensadas na região, que ganhará muito mais verde do que dispõe atualmente”, afirmou. Especificamente sobre a área do pátio de trens, Cossa garantiu que quase todas as árvores cortadas do local serão compensadas ainda dentro do terreno, no espaço onde aconteceu apreservação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Folha da Vila Prudente


----------



## mopc

*Six companies to present project for Line 18*



gerd.jak said:


> *SP: 6 empresas vão apresentar projeto para linha 18*
> 
> 14/02/2012 - Folha de S.Paulo
> 
> Seis empresas se credenciaram no governo do Estado para fazer o projeto da linha 18 do metrô, que vai ligar São Paulo à região do ABC.
> 
> Elas terão até início de junho para entregar os projetos prontos, apresentando suas sugestões para o modelo de PPP (parceria público-privada) que será feito para a construção da linha, em sistema de monotrilho.
> 
> O conselho gestor das PPPs, presidido pelo vice-governador Guilherme Afif Domingos (PSD), não divulgou os grupos interessados no projeto. A Folha apurou que entre as seis empresas estão as empreiteiras Odebrecht e Queiroz Galvão.
> 
> A linha 18, com 20 quilômetros de extensão e 18 estações, terá um custo de R$ 2,8 bilhões. A linha deve sair da estação Tamanduateí do metrô e chegar até São Bernardo do Campo, passando por São Caetano do Sul e Santo André. O governo promete a conclusão para 2016.
> 
> As construtoras Odebrecht e Queiroz Galvão também estão entre as que apresentaram projeto de modelagem financeira e jurídica para a obra da linha 6-laranja, entre Brasilândia e a estação São Joaquim do metrô, na Liberdade, passando por Pacaembu e Higienópolis.
> 
> Das sete credenciadas no fim do ano passado, apenas três apresentaram o projeto. O conselho gestor das PPPs não confirmou os nomes.
> 
> Agora, o Metrô vai avaliar os projetos e escolher qual deles será a base para o edital da licitação para a construção da linha. O Metrô também pode optar por aproveitar apenas partes de cada um deles. Não há prazo para a publicação do edital.
> 
> A linha, de 13,5 km, deve entrar em operação em 2017.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail - tracks taking shape. Expected opening: mid/late 2013










by Paulo Arós


----------



## mopc

eight cars


----------



## Attus

mopc said:


> eight cars


Thank you but actually I can count until 8 ;-) Could you tell me the length in meters please?


----------



## mopc

I don't know, please ask in the Brazilian forums, here is the specific thread for CPTM line 8:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458852&page=378


----------



## Attus

Thanks.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail by Paulo Arós



















yard


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Line 2 - eastern stations Vila Prudente, Tamanduateí, Sacomã, Alto do Ipiranga - highlights by Eduardo GJF



Eduardo GJF said:


>


----------



## mopc

Official video on the Line 2 Monorail.


----------



## mopc

Line 3 Itaquera yard



















posted by Guga


----------



## mopc

new trolleybus


----------



## xrtn2

sao paulo is fantastic

amazing system


----------



## Falubaz

Do you have the up to date map of the trolleybuses?


----------



## Tom 958

I think that this is the most spectacular example of '50's-'60's revival architecture I've ever seen. It's magnificent! I hope it wins an award, if it hasn't already.


----------



## mopc

it's not revival, is that Brazilian architects are stuck in 1958 and never learn anything new :lol:


----------



## Eduardo GJF

^^

Please do not teach them!


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail - beams over pedestrian walkway


----------



## mopc

Installation of beam over walkway:
































































by Fernando Giolo

original post


----------



## almeid1968

mopc said:


> it's not revival, is that Brazilian architects are stuck in 1958 and never learn anything new :lol:


Ridiculous!


----------



## mopc

I was joking.... a little :lol:


----------



## mopc

Line 5 updates by Sergio Avelleda

Adolfo Pinheiro



















Eucaliptos 










Moema


----------



## mopc

Rush hour at Pinheiros station (lines 4 and 9) today, Thursday, March 29, 2012









































by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Modernized train for line 3, by Samuel Tuzi


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

Line 4 tunnel from train windshield, by GarciaEx


----------



## mopc

Line 9 trains parked near Grajaú station. Line 9 will be closed today and for another 8 Sundays for maintenance.










by Rafael.s


----------



## mopc

Line 17 Monorail officially under construction:




























Line 5 Campo Belo (formerly Água Espraiada) station where line 5 will intersect and transfer to line 17:









Roberto Marinho station extension under way:


----------



## mopc

New Mega BRT bus for Sao Paulo:









by Will.83









by GarciaEx


----------



## Anthony152

Nice trains and transport system, although it needs heavy expansion!


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update


----------



## andrewtsjc

Does anybody know if there will be a train/metro connecting GRU airport to downtown Sao Paulo ready for the World Cup?
I have been to Sao Paulo many times and I know how hard it is to leave that airport.


----------



## Eduardo GJF

Yes and... no.

There is a project, but very few chances of being built by 2014.


----------



## mopc

andrewtsjc said:


> Does anybody know if there will be a train/metro connecting GRU airport to downtown Sao Paulo ready for the World Cup?
> I have been to Sao Paulo many times and I know how hard it is to leave that airport.


Unfortunately many problems with the original plans from 2007 for the Airport Express (especially potential competition with the Rio-SP high speed rail project which did not get started either) delayed everthing, and the current plan is a shortened line from the airport to CPTM line 12 near Engenheiro Gualberto station. Then you have to transfer to line 12 and then get to Brás, where you have to transfer to get anywhere interesting in the city. 

And probably this line, called line 13, will not be ready by the 2014 World Cup. hno:. I'd say 2015 is more likely.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update (from a few days ago) by Sergio Mazzi. Pylon molds appear.


----------



## mopc

CPTM Line 9 video - maintenance works


----------



## mopc

Line 8/9 Osasco station renovation, by OsascoStation2007


----------



## mopc

Train renovation for line 3 by Guga


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update - upclose and personal :lol:


----------



## mopc

Another line 2 monorail pic


----------



## mopc

Line 9 Cidade Universitária station, from this great video.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail in a rainy day


----------



## mopc

Line 12 - Jardim Romano station










by Unirod


----------



## mopc

Line 17 starting to get off the ground - by Lro AC


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo trolleybus, Sao Mateus-Jabaquara BRT 






by LroAC


----------



## mopc

Barra Funda station (lines 7, 8, 3)










Former Barra Funda station, now used as depot and maneuvering site for CPTM lines 7 and 8.





































by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

PRESS RELEASE

April 13, 2012, 10:16 a.m. EDT

*Bombardier Inaugurates Advanced Monorail Vehicle Manufacturing Site in Brazil*

_New site expands local manufacturing capability of sustainable mass transit solutions in the rapidly growing Latin American market_



BERLIN, GERMANY, Apr 13, 2012 (MARKETWIRE via COMTEX) -- Bombardier Transportation today inaugurated a new, state-of-the-art monorail vehicle manufacturing facility in Hortolandia - Sao Paulo, Brazil. The new production site represents an investment of $15 million US and is Bombardier's global production centre for Monorails, serving the fast-growing market in Brazil as well as export opportunities in Latin America and around the world. It will generate 250 new jobs directly dedicated to railway vehicle production, including aluminum carbody, bogie and final assembly activities. In addition, approximately 500 indirect jobs will be created based on increased activity in Bombardier's local supplier base. The new investment underlines Bombardier's long-term commitment to Brazil, a market where the company has been active for many years.

The Hortolandia Monorail manufacturing site was built in just 18 months and will start its manufacturing activities immediately. The first carbodies and bogies are already being manufactured there and the first completed monorail cars are expected to exit the assembly line later this year. The new site was designed and built following the most modern industrial standards worldwide and is based on technology transferred from Bombardier's manufacturing and engineering hubs in Kingston, Ontario, Canada; St. Bruno, Quebec, Canada; and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA.

Andre Navarri, President and Chief Operating Officer, Bombardier Transportation, participated in the inauguration ceremony at the new site. The 100 guests in attendance included the Sao Paulo State Governor, Geraldo Alkmin, the Sao Paulo State Transport Secretary, Jurandir Fernandes, the Prime Minister of Quebec, Jean Charest, the Minister of Economic Development of Quebec, Sam Hamad, and representatives of Sao Paulo Metro and of other railway operators in Brazil, Bombardier suppliers and employees. Mr. Navarri was joined by Andre Guyvarch, President, Brazil, Bombardier Transportation and Serge van Themsche, Vice President EMEA and Brazil, Systems, Bombardier Transportation.

"This new monorail manufacturing site represents the second phase of Bombardier's industrial expansion initiated in 2009 that aims to triple our number of employees in Brazil to 600 people and to quadruple the industrial area in Hortolandia," Navarri said. "Even more important than the new industrial facility is the advanced monorail vehicle we are going to manufacture here - a fine example of our continuous focus on technology development in order to offer interconnected modality of public transport across the globe. One of Bombardier's key strengths is combining this worldwide experience with the local knowledge to deliver the best-fit mobility solution for each city individually."

Navarri added: "The new high capacity BOMBARDIER INNOVIA Monorail 300 system we are building for Sao Paulo is game changing because it offers a transportation capacity similar to a metro, yet the light infrastructure required reduces the construction price and the implementation schedule by up to one half, bringing quality of life benefits to citizens sooner and more cost effectively. We are certain that once service operation starts, it will be acknowledged as one of the best mass transit solutions ever built."

The INNOVIA Monorail 300 system is Bombardier's newest transportation system technology. Cost effective to introduce without requiring major infrastructure or civil works, it offers transport capacity up to 48,000 passengers per hour per direction. Whether transporting visitors to out-of-town destinations, or offering high capacity, frequent services for more densely used inner city routes, the INNOVIA Monorail 300 ensures passengers experience the ultimate in modern ride comfort.

Bombardier's new manufacturing site is set to serve projects in Brazil as well as in the Latin America region. Its first order is the delivery of 54 seven-car INNOVIA Monorail 300 trains (378 cars) for Metro Sao Paulo. To ensure a successful and faster ramp-up of the project, one train (7 cars) will be produced and tested by Bombardier at the Kingston testing facility in Canada. The remaining Monorail cars will be produced at the new site in Brazil.

The site will also result in a broader industrial development of the country due to the production requirements requested by Bombardier of its local suppliers. More than 15 companies have set up or expanded production in Brazil in response to Bombardier's requests. In addition, the most advanced manufacturing techniques will be applied, using lightweight, highly resistant aluminum and composite materials, making Bombardier the first railway company in Brazil to introduce new technologies for aluminum carbody manufacturing.

Answering tomorrow's congestion challenges today

"The fact that this advanced manufacturing facility was completed so fast and smoothly is primarily due to the extraordinary commitment of our staff in Brazil and in North America," said Andre Guyvarch, President, Brazil, Bombardier Transportation. "I would also like to thank Metro Sao Paulo for having selected our advanced system to respond to the city's mobility needs. Our team will do everything to meet expectations and the hopes of Sao Paulo commuters, who want to see the time they spend in traffic every day significantly reduced as soon as possible."

Benefiting more than 500,000 users daily, Bombardier's new INNOVIA Monorail 300 system will reduce journey times from almost two hours down to approximately 50 minutes between the stations Vila Prudente and Cidade Tiradentes on Metro Sao Paulo's Line 2. Bombardier will design, supply and install the 24 km, 17 station system with BOMBARDIER CITYFLO 650 automatic train control.

The first section of the new line, connecting the stations of Vila Prudente and Oratorio is expected to start passenger service at the end of 2013, followed by a second section in 2014. The line will be completed in 2016. Bombardier is a member of a consortium led by the Brazilian civil contractor Queiroz Galvao and also incorporating the construction firm Construtora OAS.

With more than 60 systems in operation in many countries and more than 40 years of experience of managing transit systems, Bombardier is highly proven to deliver turnkey transportation systems anywhere in the world. It provides unrivalled support in maintaining fleet safety, availability, performance and reliability through its global operations and maintenance services network. Bombardier is committed to delivering the highest levels of system performance for the life of the INNOVIA Monorail 300 system in Sao Paulo and anticipates creating further high-skilled employment opportunities in Brazil.

About Bombardier Transportation

Bombardier Transportation, a global leader in rail technology, offers the broadest portfolio in the rail industry and delivers innovative products and services that set new standards in sustainable mobility. BOMBARDIER ECO4 technologies - built on the four cornerstones of energy, efficiency, economy and ecology - conserve energy, protect the environment and help to improve total train performance. Bombardier Transportation is headquartered in Berlin, Germany and has a very diverse customer base with products or services in more than 60 countries. It has an installed base of over 100,000 vehicles worldwide.

About Bombardier

A world-leading manufacturer of innovative transportation solutions, from commercial aircraft and business jets to rail transportation equipment, systems and services, Bombardier Inc. is a global corporation headquartered in Canada. Its revenues for the fiscal year ended December 31, 2011, were $18.3 billion, and its shares are traded on the Toronto Stock Exchange (BBD). Bombardier is listed as an index component to the Dow Jones Sustainability World and North America indexes. News and information are available at www.bombardier.com or follow us on Twitter @Bombardier.


----------



## mopc

*Line 4 Paulista station already proportionally more overcrowded than Se (formerly most overcrowded station)*



Slice Shot said:


> *Lotação da Estação Paulista já supera, proporcionalmente, a da Sé*
> Projetada para 145 mil usuários/dia, parada da Linha 4 recebe 300 mil e está saturada em 100%. Sé comporta 1 milhão, mas recebe 800 mil
> 26 de abril de 2012 | 22h 30
> Notícia
> 
> Bruno Ribeiro e Nataly Costa - O Estado de S. Paulo
> 
> SÃO PAULO - A Estação Paulista do Metrô completou nesta quinta-feira, 26, sete meses de operação integral da primeira fase da Linha 4-Amarela, entre o Butantã e a Luz, com um feito. A parada conseguiu superar, proporcionalmente, o congestionamento da estação-símbolo da superlotação: a Sé, conexão entre as Linhas 1-Azul e 3-Vermelha. A Paulista recebe diariamente 300 mil passageiros, o dobro da capacidade para o qual foi projetada: 145 mil. Pela Sé passam 800 mil usuários, onde seriam suportados 1 milhão - há momentos de folga.
> 
> Hélvio Romero/AE
> 
> 240 mil passam pelo corredor que liga as estações Paulista e Consolação
> A sensação de superlotação na Paulista ocorre principalmente por causa do maior gargalo da Linha 4: o túnel que liga a parada à Estação Consolação, na Linha 2-Verde (Vila Prudente-Vila Madalena). Dados da ViaQuatro, concessionária que administra a Linha 4, mostram que 80% das pessoas que usam a Estação Paulista passam pelo corredor - ou seja, 240 mil por dia.
> 
> A ViaQuatro já estuda construir uma nova saída da estação, pela Rua Bela Cintra, para desafogar o túnel.
> 
> No "tubo" ou "corredor da morte", como já foi apelidado, há a tecnologia de esteiras rolantes para agilizar o percurso e piso tátil para deficientes. A lotação, porém, é tanta que parte desses recursos se mostrou inútil: as esteiras rolantes são desligadas no horário de pico "por segurança" e por não suportar o fluxo de usuários espremidos na passagem.
> 
> As escadas rolantes ficam direcionadas para um só sentido do túnel. O piso tátil também é inutilizado: para tentar organizar o caos no corredor, os funcionários da ViaQuatro instalam fitas divisórias bem em cima do piso para os deficientes.
> 
> "Com a operação de uma nova linha, como a 4-Amarela, conhecida como ‘de integração’, porque cruza três linhas da CPTM e três do Metrô, é natural que haja um novo acomodamento da rede e algumas estações fiquem mais carregadas e outras menos", informou o Metrô, por meio de nota.
> 
> Para o engenheiro civil Creso de Franco Peixoto, professor da FEI, há um descompasso entre a oferta e a demanda. "Coloca-se a linha para funcionar e meses depois já está saturada. Por quê? Porque a capacidade de construção do metrô em São Paulo é muito menor do que a demanda", disse. "O tamanho do túnel é adequado. O problema é a necessidade de mais linhas."
> 
> Medidas paliativas. Enquanto isso, para tentar amenizar o caos, a empresa tem adotado soluções imediatas. Um exemplo é a nova sinalização no piso que pede aos usuários para esperar o desembarque do trem ao lado das portas.
> 
> "Quinze segundos é o tempo necessário para cada uma das operações de embarque e desembarque. Quando os passageiros tentam embarcar no mesmo momento do desembarque, essa operação leva cerca de 45 segundos", disse a empresa, em nota.
> 
> Link:http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/...supera-proporcionalmente-a-da-se,865819,0.htm


----------



## Julio CAF

Line 3, Pedro II Station. New's trains, this line that has access to the Corinthians Itaquera station, stadium opening World Cup 2014.


----------



## mopc

Line 3 train near Barra Funda station, by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

Line 8 train near Barra Funda station, Latin American Memorial in the background


----------



## mopc

Line 18 Monorail estimated to cost around R$ 4 billion (US$ 2,2 billion)- 20 stations, 19 km, capacity for 270,000 passengers/ day.



FGB_curitiba said:


> *Monotrilho Tamanduateí-São Bernardo é orçado em R$ 4 bilhões*
> Obra terá contrapartida do Governo de São Paulo de mais de 50%, totalizando R$ 2,3 bilhões
> 
> O Monotrilho Estação Tamanduateí-São Bernardo, que beneficiará a população do ABC, orçado em R$ 4 bilhões, terá R$ 2,397 bilhões investidos pelo Governo do Estado de São Paulo. O financiamento, cujo projeto foi elaborado pela Secretaria de Planejamento e Desenvolvimento Regional, será de R$ 1,276 bilhão, por meio da Caixa Econômica Federal. A obra também receberá recursos do governo federal, de R$ 400 milhões. "É uma linha importante, são cerca de 20 estações, 19 quilômetros e capacidade para 270 mil passageiros por dia", destacou o governador Geraldo Alckmin.
> A Linha 18-Bronze atenderá os polos industriais e de serviços da Região Metropolitana de São Paulo, os municípios de São Caetano do Sul, São Bernardo do Campo e Santo André. A obra ligará importantes polos educacionais, com destaque para o Instituto Mauá de Tecnologia, UNIBAN, Faculdade de Medicina de Santo André, Faculdade de Engenharia Industrial - FEI, Fundação Santo André e a Universidade Municipal de São Caetano do Sul.
> O trajeto será de 20 quilômetros, que deverão ser percorridos em 35 minutos. Estão previstas 19 estações. A Linha 18-Bronze terá mais quatro terminais integrados, com o transporte diário de cerca de 400 mil usuários na ligação Tamanduateí.
> http://www.planejamento.sp.gov.br/?idd=866&id=19


----------



## mopc

Controversy as local inhabitants dispute expropriations to build Monorail Line 17 and others.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update - video of construction site from Vila Prudente to Vila Uniao stations (8km, about 30% of full line)






Map of Line 2 Monorail:










geographical:


----------



## mopc

Line 4 - digital media CGI plan for stations and trains by Terra


----------



## mopc

Metro (CMSP) maintenance van near line 2 Consolaçao station (Paulista Avenue)










by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

Line 3 train near Barra Funda station


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^At right, commuter train lines to Jundiaí (60 Km from São Paulo) and Itapevi (37 Km from São Paulo).


----------



## mopc

CPTM line 8 train near Barra Funda station


----------



## mopc

Line 9 Vila Olímpia Station overlooking new highrise










by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update














































Future depot:


----------



## mopc

More by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## WesleyL8

CAF 8000 sob o viaduto dos trabalhadores  por WRSouza, no Flickr


Série 5000, sob o viaduto dos trabalahores por WRSouza, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Metro expropriates properties for Line 6 construction*



gerd.jak said:


> *Metrô decreta desapropriações para construção de Linha 6 - Laranja*
> _Linha vai ligar a Brasílândia à estação São Joaquim, na Liberdade.
> Lei abrange Barra Funda, Perdizes, Consolação, Bela Vista e Liberdade._
> 
> Do G1 SP
> 
> O governo de São Paulo decretou nesta terça-feira (8) a desaproriação de imóveis nos bairros paulistanos da Freguesia do Ó, Lapa, Barra Funda, Perdizes, Consolação, Bela Vista e Liberdade. Eles serão desocupados por via amigável ou judicial para dar lugar ao futuro trecho da linha 6 - Laranja do Metrô. O G1 entrou em contato com o Metrô, que ainda não retornou as informações.
> 
> De acordo com o estudo de impacto ambiental, a linha 6 - Laranja terá extensão de 13,5 km e 15 estações: Brasilândia, Vila Cardoso, Itaberaba - Hospital Vila Penteado, João Paulo I, Freguesia do Ó, Santa Marina, Água Branca, Pompéia, Perdizes, Cardoso de Almeida, Angélica - Pacaembú, Higienópolis - Mackenzie, 14 Bis, Bela Vista e São Joaquim, além de um pátio de estacionamento e manutenção de trens, intitulado Pátio Morro Grande.
> 
> As desapropriações ocorrerão em imoveis localizados nas seguintes vias: Rua Deolindo Gonçalves, Rua Domingos Vega, Estrada do Sabão, Rua Dr. Luis dos Santos Medeiros, Rua Eng. Dario Machado de Campos, Rua Professor Viveiros Raposo, Rua Domingos Francisco Lisboa, Rua Saldanha de Oliveira, Avenida Michihisa Murata, Rua Felipe de Oliveira Mendes, Rua Antonio Maciel Teixeira, Avenida Ministro Petrônio Portela, Rua Diadema, Avenida Itaberaba, Rua Tomás Ramos Jordão, Rua Professor Luís Sanches, Avenida João Paulo, Avenida Miguel Conejo, Avenida João Paulo I, Rua Bonifácio Cubas, Avenida Santa Marina, Avenida Comendador Martinelli, Praça Dr. Pedro Corazza, Avenida Embaixador Macedo Soares, Rua Sarah de Souza, Rua Guaicurus, Rua Faustolo, Rua Dr. Augusto de Miranda, Rua Venâncio Aires, Avenida Pompéia, Rua Caraíbas, Avenida Sumaré, Rua Apinajés, Rua Apiacás, Rua Ciro Costa, Rua João Ramalho, Rua Cardoso de Almeida, Rua Itápolis, Rua Avaré, Rua Armando Alvares Penteado, Rua Sergipe, Rua Mato Grosso, Rua da Consolação, Rua Bela Cintra, Rua Dona Antonia de Queiroz, Rua Frei Caneca, Praça 14 Bis, Rua Paim, Rua São Vicente, Rua Dr. Lourenço Granato, Avenida 9 de Julho e Rua Manuel Dutra.


Geographical map of line 6













gerd.jak said:


> Versão oficial:
> 
> *Decreto estadual declara de utilidade pública áreas para implantação da Linha 6 do Metrô*
> 
> O Governo do Estado de São Paulo decretou, nesta terça-feira (8), áreas que somam 407.400 m² para desapropriação, visando à implantação da futura Linha 6-Laranja (Brasilândia – São Joaquim) do Metrô.
> 
> A nova linha vai ligar a zona norte, região da Vila Brasilândia, ao centro da cidade, passando pelas principais universidades da capital. Com 15,9 km de extensão e 15 estações, a Linha 6-Laranja fará integrações com os trens da CPTM na estação Água Branca, com a Linha 4-Amarela, na estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie, e com a 1-Azul do Metrô, na estação São Joaquim.
> 
> O Decreto nº 58.025 declara de utilidade pública 406 imóveis nos bairros da Freguesia do Ó, Lapa, Barra Funda, Perdizes, Consolação, Bela Vista e Liberdade. Desses imóveis, 52 são terrenos vagos, 214 residenciais e 140 comerciais.
> 
> O ajuizamento das ações de desapropriação deverá ocorrer no segundo semestre deste ano.
> 
> Como ocorrem as desapropriações
> • Decreto do Governador declarando de utilidade pública os imóveis necessários à obra.
> • Ajuizamento das desapropriações com oferta do valor de referência do ITBI municipal (imposto de transmissão de bens entre vivos).
> • Juiz nomeia perito para fazer uma vistoria prévia nos imóveis para fins de fixação de um valor provisório, que deverá ser depositado pelo Metrô para que seja deferida a imissão na posse do bem.
> • Os proprietários deverão cumprir as exigências legais (artigo 34 do Dec.-Lei 3.365/41) para conseguirem levantar 80% do valor depositado em juízo pelo Metrô. São elas: 4.1. comprovação de propriedade, por certidão atualizada da matrícula do bem (obtida no Cartório de Registro de Imóveis em que estiver registrado o bem expropriado); 4.2. comprovação de não ser devedor de tributos vinculados ao imóvel (certidões negativas obtidas pelo sítio eletrônico da Prefeitura); 4.3. não haver oposição de terceiros a partir da publicação de editais para conhecimento de terceiros (de responsabilidade do Metrô), tanto no Diário Oficial, como em jornal de grande circulação, com prazo de 10 dias.
> • A desocupação do bem pode ser agendada diretamente com o Metrô ou ser cumprida com a presença de um Oficial de Justiça, se for o caso. Em ambas as hipóteses, o Metrô se responsabiliza pela mudança dos moradores.
> • O processo continua com a indicação de assistentes técnicos pelas partes para discutirem o laudo definitivo que será elaborado pelo Perito Judicial.


----------



## mopc

Train availability per Metro Line



Julio CAF said:


> Capão redondo tem capacidade para 14 trens, já tirando as 2 vias comerciais que continuam retos para uma futura expansão para o sul, e também tirando o bloco de manutenção.
> E o novo pátio tem capacidade para 26 trens, totalizando 40 vagas para 36 trens na linha de Capão Redondo - Chacara Klabim.
> 
> O intervalo hoje, com apenas 8 trens deixa a linha 5 com intervalo relativamente alto, como vai ser com a frota de 34 trens no futuro?
> Fiz uma brevia comparação com outras linhas, no horizonte 2015 com todos os trens já modernizados e a linha 4 já completa. Oferta de frota em média por km de linha. Vale lembrar que apenas serve para termos uma noção de comparação, ou seja, ignore trens em reserva, trens em manutenção.
> 
> Linha 1: 58 trens para 20,2km, média de 2,87 trens por km de linha.
> Linha 2: 28 trens para 14,7km, média de 1,90 trens por km de linha.
> Linha 3: 57 trens para 22km, totalizando 2,59 trens por km de linha.
> Linha 4: 29 trens para 12,8km, média de 2,26 trens por km de linha.
> Linha 5: 36 trens para 16km, média de 2,25 trens por km de linha.
> 
> A disponibilidade da futura frota da Linha 5 será relativa às demais linhas, se destacando entre a linha 3 e 4.
> Vale lembrar que 15 trens foram licitados para as linha 1, 2 e 3. A linha 2 tem menor média, se todos os 15 trens forem destinados a ela, sua média será de 2,92 trens por km de linha. O que deixa bem provável que a frota nova de 15 trens também possa ser distribuída com a linha 3, que é a mais movimentada da rede.




by Julio Caf


----------



## mopc

Metro opens bidding for project and design of Line 15 (Line 2 northereastern Extension)




Ralph Yamaguti said:


> *Metrô SP licita projeto de trecho da Linha 15*
> 
> 08/05/2012
> 
> O Metrô de São Paulo está com licitação aberta para a prestação de serviços técnicos especializados para a elaboração do projeto básico de arquitetura, de engenharia civil e de superestrutura da via permanente do trecho Ticoatira – Dutra, da Linha 15-Branca, e para o projeto básico de arquitetura e de engenharia civil da estação Nova Manchester.
> 
> A concorrência é internacional, do tipo técnica e preço, e os serviços serão executados sob o regime de empreitada por preço unitário. Os documentos e propostas técnicas e comerciais serão recebidos no dia 12 de junho, às 9h, durante a sessão pública de recebimento e abertura dos projetos.
> 
> O edital pode ser obtido até o dia 11 de junho, gratuitamente, através do site www.metro.sp.gov.br, ou retirado no protocolo da Gerência de Contratações e Compras, na Rua Boa Vista, 175, 2º Andar, em São Paulo, pagando R$ 10,00 pelo CD.
> 
> A Linha 15-Branca terá 14,4 km de extensão, ligando a Vila Prudente (Linha 2-Verde) a Dutra (futura linha 19-Celeste), passando pela Linha 3-Vermelha (estação Penha), e pelas futuras Linhas 6-Laranja do Metrô e 13-Jade e 14-Ônix da CPTM.


----------



## mopc

Line 3 trains at depot, by Samuel Tuzi


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train and adjacent bike path










from www.mobilize.org


----------



## almo

Boas fotos, Samuel.


----------



## mopc

Line 5 update

A Brazilian forumer (Flashmil) got new info on Line 5 progress:

1 - tunneling machines to arrive in the next few months
2 - tunneling machines to enter tunels at Adolfo Pinheiro station
3 - pictures with full line engineering diagrams below:


Flashmil said:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Estive no escritório do grupo Galvão/Serveng hoje, que fica onde era a academia Bio Ritmo na avenida Santo Amaro, e ao lado da futura estação Alto da Boa Vista, e conversei por um bom tempo com a Sra. Iasmim, analista de responsabilidade social da Galvão, que por sinal é super simpática e atenciosa, e pude obter algumas informações bem interessantes.
> 
> 1 - Os shields deste lote devem estar pra chegar, e portanto, dentro de alguns dias, devemos ter alguma novidade a respeito deles. A entrada deles será na estação Adolfo Pinheiro mesmo, e portanto é necessário o fundo da estação estar pronto para que eles comecem a trabalhar. Segundo a Iasmim, a estação Adolfo Pinheiro está com as escavações bem adiantadas.
> 
> 2 - Consegui ver de forma completa o andamento das obras na estação Alto da Boa Vista. Não existe nenhuma escavação ainda, pois eles estão fazendo as paredes diafragma. Segundo a Iasmim, a parede diafragma estará entre final de julho e começo de agosto, e ai sim será possível ver muita terra sair de lá.
> 
> 3 - A Iasmim me contou também que o VSE Alexandre Dumas está bem adiantado, e com o poço bem fundo já.
> 
> Dentro do escritório, existe um mapa bem legal de toda a extensão da linha 5 e o pátio Guido Caloi também. Eu consegui fazer umas fotos. Segue abaixo.


----------



## mopc

Line 17 Monorail (and line 5 part crossing it) update - first signs




BrunoB. said:


> bom gente, como prometido, estou postando as fotos que tirei das obras, nao sao mtas, ateh pq nao havia mto de novo para mostrar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> placa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demolicoes no quarteirao do bingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esquina do canteiro de obras (montagem das estruturas de aco dos pilares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canteiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canteiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canteiro - material guardado para montar os pilares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pilar sendo montado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfuracoes dos pilares na vereador jose diniz com roberto marinho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> para quem reclama da perda de arvores......haviam mtas replantadas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =)


----------



## mopc

TV Discussion on line 17 monorail (Portuguese only)


----------



## mopc

Lines 3, 11 and 12 in the section where they are parallel. Passengers on walkway due to accident on Line 3 (no serious injuries or fatalities, 30 light injuries).



Diego3336 said:


> Ontém enquanto eu tava vendo e tirando algumas fotos lá do acidente na Linha 3 do Metrô, passaram um 2100 e o 2070 de sempre pela 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E faz uns 10 minutos que passou esse milzinho tbm, provavelmente voltando do lavador de Jundiapeba:


----------



## mopc

1980's trolleybuses on the Sao Mateus-Jabaquara BRT










posted by Highcliff


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update - by Paulo Arós


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

New bi-articulated buses for São Paulo 

Volvo B360S









http://www.onibusbrasil.com/foto/1046273/









http://www.onibusbrasil.com/foto/1040553/


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update - New separate approach pillars near Oratório station


----------



## mopc

New Sao Pulo map at Urbanrail.net










http://www.urbanrail.net/am/spau/sao-paulo.htm


----------



## hhouse

Just read about the big traffic jam because of the strike today in Sao Paulo... Do you have some pictures, mopc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mopc

^^ Gee I didn't even remember that. I have not seen the news in over 24h. If I find anything I'll post it.


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo Line 2 monorail - official Metro website picture gallery

http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/tecnologia/obras/monotrilho-linha-2-verde/galeria-fotos.aspx


----------



## mopc

Line 17 monorail update - first signs of construction


















































































by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

hhouse said:


> Just read about the big traffic jam because of the strike today in Sao Paulo... Do you have some pictures, mopc?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


An attempt at a gallery here...

The May 23 strike:




























trains standing still at Barra Funda station (line 3)










Riots:

























































source: http://br.noticias.yahoo.com/fotos/...o-slideshow/greve-metro-photo-1337773705.html


----------



## mopc

Not all stations shut down, here is a map of what was open:










source (with picture gallery): http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...-sp-tem-recorde-no-transito-e-protestos.shtml


----------



## mopc

Bus accident near Line 2 Monorail construction



fepalhares said:


> *Colisão entre ônibus e caminhão deixa feridos e trava a Anhaia Mello*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um acidente envolvendo um ônibus e um caminhão na altura do número 2580 da avenida Anhaia Mello, sentido centro-bairro, na manhã desta quarta-feira, dia 23, complicou ainda mais o trânsito, que já estava bastante caótico por causa da greve nas linhas de metrô e trem. Com a colisão, que deixou três pessoas feridas, o trecho da avenida ficou completamente interditado por mais de uma hora para o atendimento das vítimas e remoção dos veículos envolvidos – um segundo ônibus acabou tumultuando mais a situação porque tentou passar pelo local e ficou travado.
> 
> Segundo policiais militares que atenderam a ocorrência, por volta das 9h30, o coletivo intermunicipal da linha 102 - São Caetano / IV Centenário saiu da rua Elidia Maria de Jesus, cruzou a Anhaia Mello e logo na sequência, bateu na traseira de um caminhão que estava parado no trânsito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> om o choque, o motorista Fernando Augusto, de 36 anos, ficou com as pernas presas nas ferragens e precisou ser socorrido pelo resgate do Corpo de Bombeiros, que o encaminhou ao pronto socorro do hospital Heliópolis. Além do condutor, dois passageiros também ficaram feridos: Lais Vicente Almeida, 22, fraturou o nariz com o impacto, e Eric Biazini, 19 anos, bateu o rosto no encosto de um dos assentos. “Apenas senti o choque e como estava desprevenido, bati com meu rosto no ferro do banco dianteiro. Machuquei o maxilar”, contou Biazini enquanto aguardava ser encaminhado ao pronto socorro.
> 
> Logo após a colisão, um ônibus biarticulado da linha 5109/41 Metrô Vila Prudente / Largo São Mateus tentou passar pela única pista que estava liberada, ao lado do canteiro central da avenida, mas, por falta de espaço para realizar a manobra, ficou travado no local, o que resultou na paralisação total do trânsito na via até a chegada da polícia e dos agentes de trânsito.
> 
> A avenida só foi parcialmente liberada por volta das 11h, após o coletivo avariado ser rebocado pelo próprio caminhão envolvido no acidente para a faixa da direita.
> 
> Recorde
> 
> Nesta manhã o congestionamento na cidade bateu o recorde histórico do pico, chegando a 251 quilômetros de lentidão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Folha da Vila Prudente


----------



## mopc

Fantastic videos from circa 1984 on the former Fepasa (Sao Paulo state railways) operating what are now lines 8 and 9 of the CPTM system.


----------



## mopc

Cud Noodles stand open at Pinheiros station, line 4










by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

Line 5 tunnels between Largo 13 and Adolfo Pinheiro station meet



joao_silva_silva said:


> *Encontro de túneis da Linha 5*
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin presencia neste sábado, 26, o encontro de túneis da expansão da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô. A aproximadamente 25 metros de profundidade, em túnel de nove metros de diâmetro, engenheiros e operários de duas frentes de obras da ampliação da Linha 5- Lilás irão encontrar-se.
> 
> O encontro completa a ligação por túnel entre as estações Largo Treze, em operação desde 2002, e o local onde estão sendo realizadas as obras da Estação Adolfo Pinheiro, prevista para ser inaugurada em 2013.
> 
> Evento: Encontro de túneis da expansão da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô
> Data: Sábado, 26 de maio de 2012
> Horário: 10h
> Local: Canteiro de obras do Lote 1 da Linha 5-Lilás - Rua Dr. Antonio Bento, 106 - Santo Amaro - São Paulo/SP
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/salaimprensa/home/imprensa_lenoticia.php?id=219491


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail - Platform and mezanine steel beams


----------



## mopc

New map focusing on line 15 (circled)


----------



## mopc

State governor confirms Line 5 Adolfo Pinheiro station for late 2013.



viniciusshaq said:


> Alckmin confirma nova estação do metrô para 2013
> 
> O governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin, confirmou hoje que a inauguração da estação de metrô Adolfo Pinheiro deverá ocorrer no segundo semestre de 2013. A previsão foi feita durante visita do governador ao canteiro de obras da estação, que integra a linha 5-Lilás do metrô, na zona sul da capital paulista. Até então, o Metrô informava uma previsão de inauguração da estação Adolfo Pinheiro para o ano de 2013. Conforme as obras avançam, explica a assessoria, é possível prever o período mais provável de inauguração.
> 
> A linha 5-Lilás, com início no Capão Redondo até o Largo Treze, passa por processo de expansão e deve ganhar mais 11 estações até 2015. Adolfo Pinheiro é a primeira no processo até a Chácara Klabin. Neste sábado, operários que iniciaram os trabalhos de expansão no extremo sul chegaram à futura estação.
> 
> O governador admitiu atrasos no cronograma das obras da Linha-5 do metrô, mas avaliou que agora estão 'em ritmo intenso'. De acordo com ele, tanto os canteiros de obras já existentes quanto as desapropriações a serem feitas estão caminhando dentro do planejado. Além disso, o governador afirmou que já estão sendo comprados 26 novos trens para a linha Lilás, com seis vagões cada um, que começarão a ser entregues a partir do ano que vem.
> 
> O presidente do Metrô de São Paulo, Peter Walker, afirmou que o projeto da linha Lilás (Capão Redondo-Chácara Klabin), deve contribuir para desafogar a linha 4-Amarela (Butantã-Estação da Luz). Segundo ele, hoje a linha Lilás transporta 38 mil passageiros por dia, que têm de utilizar trens da CPTM até Pinheiros e a linha Amarela para acessar o centro da cidade. 'Depois do projeto concluído, os passageiros da zona sul acessarão o centro da cidade sem precisar recorrer à linha Amarela', reduzindo o tempo de viagem.
> 
> A visita do governador a um canteiro de obra do metrô ocorre na mesma semana em que os metroviários realizaram uma greve, prejudicando cerca de quatro milhões de usuários diários do metrô e trens da CPTM. A greve ganhou contornos políticos porque, segundo Geraldo Alckmin, a paralisação teve caráter eleitoral. Na visita de hoje, estava prevista a participação do pré-candidato à Prefeitura de São Paulo pelo PSDB e ex-governador do Estado, José Serra. Na última hora, a assessoria do governo de São Paulo informou que o tucano cancelou a participação no evento. Alckmin foi acompanhado pela vice-prefeita de São Paulo, Alda Marco Antonio.
> 
> Fonte: http://estadao.br.msn.com/ultimas-noticias/alckmin-confirma-nova-estação-do-metrô-para-2013


----------



## mopc

Eastern extension of Line 2, called Line 15 White, will start construction in 2013, first four stations will be operational by 2017, remainder until Dutra by 2019. Western extension to Cerro Corá also planned.




> *Extensão da Linha 2 deve começar em 2013*
> 
> Denominada de Linha 15-Branca do Metrô, ramal vai ligar Vila Prudente à Via Dutra; primeiro trecho terá 4,6 km entrará em operação em 2017
> 
> 
> 28 de maio de 2012 | 3h 04
> 
> CAIO DO VALLE / JORNAL DA TARDE - O Estado de S.Paulo
> 
> 
> O Metrô de São Paulo pretende iniciar em 2013 a construção da Linha 15-Branca, que ligará a Vila Prudente, na zona leste, às imediações da Via Dutra, na zona norte de São Paulo. O primeiro trecho, com 4,6 quilômetros, terá quatro estações (Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco e Vila Formosa) e deverá ficar pronto em 2017.
> 
> A Linha 2-Verde também pode ganhar uma estação na Rua Cerro Corá.
> 
> A previsão foi divulgada na semana passada pela empresa, durante audiência pública sobre o projeto. Trata-se de um prazo menor que o informado anteriormente - 2020 -, o que sugere uma tentativa de antecipar o início da operação do ramal.
> 
> Quando a primeira fase estiver concluída, 1,134 milhão de passageiros circularão pela linha diariamente. O número leva em conta a demanda da Linha 2-Verde e de uma futura extensão dela, ligando a Estação Vila Madalena a uma parada na Rua Cerro Corá, zona oeste. A Linha 15 será uma continuação da Linha 2 a partir da Vila Prudente. Ou seja, as pessoas percorrerão as duas linhas no mesmo trem.
> 
> Por isso, o Metrô estuda mudar a denominação da Linha 15 antes da inauguração. Ela poderá se chamar Linha 2 e ser identificada pela cor verde. O mapa futuro da rede metroviária da Secretaria Estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos mostra o ramal dessa forma.
> 
> Desapropriações. A diretora de Assuntos Corporativos do Metrô, Alexandra Leonello Granado, disse que o decreto de desapropriações para a construção da Linha 15 será publicado pelo governo do Estado até o fim deste ano.
> 
> "A definição dos imóveis que serão desapropriados somente estará consolidada quando da conclusão do projeto básico, que já está em fase de elaboração", disse Alexandra.
> 
> Ainda de acordo com ela, a segunda fase da linha, com 8,7 km e oito estações (Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva, Penha, Penha de França, Tiquatira, Paulo Freire e Dutra), tem previsão de abertura em 2019. Nessa fase, o ramal de metrô entre as estações Cerro Corá e Dutra transportará 1,718 milhão de passageiros por dia útil. O volume é quatro vezes maior do que o total de usuários que Linha 2-Verde transportava diariamente no ano passado.
> 
> Integração. Ao longo do trajeto, a Linha 15 terá seis terminais de ônibus. "O que já existe na Estação Penha (onde haverá conexão com a Linha 3-Vermelha) será adaptado para a incorporação da linha", disse Argimiro Alvarez Ferreira, gerente de Concepção de Projetos Civis do Metrô. Os demais ficarão nas Estações Água Rasa, Vila Formosa, Tiquatira, Paulo Freire e Dutra.
> 
> A Linha 2-Verde também se expandirá para o oeste. Da Vila Madalena rumará para uma parada final na Rua Cerro Corá, com uma estação intermediária. Uma fonte do Metrô disse que essa extensão de 2,6 km é necessária para que a Linha 15-Branca funcione integralmente, sem que o intervalo dos trens seja afetado - equipamentos usados para manobra após a Vila Madalena não seriam suficientes para a futura demanda.


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update - by Paulo Arós


----------



## mopc

CPTM Line 13 - Guarulhos/ International Airport Line - "CPTM may postpone station in Guarulhos to have direct rail link to airport by the 2014 World Cup". The line was to have two stations after terminus Brás, one serving (poorly) the city of Guarulhos, and another at the airport. To rush things, the intermediate station may get postponed for a second phase. The line hasn't even gone to the tender process yet, it's in design phase. Line 15 (extension of line 2) may be antedated (as posted above) and CPTM also announces 10 new stations, where the text names three: Line 12 Tiquatira station (intersecting future line 15), Line 9 João Dias, between current Granja Julieta and Santo Amaro, and Line 8 Bom Retiro station, just between Barra Funda and Luz. 



Green Eyes said:


> *CPTM pode adiar estação para ter linha até Cumbica na Copa de 2014*
> 
> 
> *Companhia cogita pular Estação Cecap para obra terminar em tempo hábil. Edital para construção deve ser lançado até dezembro deste ano.
> *
> 
> 
> O presidente da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), Mário Bandeira, disse nesta segunda-feira (28) que será um desafio cumprir o pedido do governador Geraldo Alckmin de colocar em funcionamento a Linha 13-Jade da companhia, que irá até o aeroporto de Cumbica, em Guarulhos, na Grande São Paulo, até junho de 2014, para a Copa do Mundo. A linha está em fase de projeto e o edital de obras deve ser lançado até dezembro. Entre as medidas que poderão ser tomadas para agilizar a chegada do trem a Cumbica está adiar a construção da Estação Cecap, que ficará antes do aeroporto.
> “O que nós explicamos para a projetista foi ‘queremos a obra nesta data, o que precisa ser feito para que se conclua a obra nessa data’. A expectativa é de realmente chegarmos até o final do ano com a obra concluída. Se vamos fazer dois lotes, três lotes, se vamos fazer mais de uma frente, se porventura o caminho crítico para levar o trem até Guarulhos na Copa for a Estação Cecap, deixamos a estação para depois. Tudo isso vai depender ainda do projeto, nós não temos detalhamento do projeto", disse Bandeira.
> 
> A expectativa da companhia é a de que, a partir de dezembro, com o lançamento do edital, a ordem de serviço para as obras possa ser dada em até três meses. Com isso, haveria apenas 15 meses de prazo para a conclusão da linha até Cumbica. A linha será toda feita sobre viadutos e passará sobre as rodovias Presidente Dutra e Ayrton Senna e sobre o Parque Ecológico do Tietê, ligando a Estação Engenheiro Goulart, já existente, ao aeroporto.
> “É um desafio, nós temos algumas etapas vencidas, nós já temos a licença prévia, isso é um agente positivo. Temos alguns obstáculos, algumas fases que temos que avançar, como a passagem sobre as marginais, a travessia ao parque do Tetê, são desafios”, disse o presidente da CPTM.
> 
> O comentário foi feito durante a inauguração da terceira unidade de simulação de operações, instalada no Centro de Controle Operacional Unificado, na estação Brás, Centro da capital paulista. O secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, também comentou as dificuldades que serão enfrentadas para cumprir o prazo pedido pelo governador.
> 
> “É um esforço bastante grande, muito grande mesmo. Ela tem algumas situações que podem nos levar a isso, porque existem algumas licenças ambientais aprovadas. A gente vai aproveitar um trecho de linha de Brás até Engenheiro Goulart. É uma luta mesmo. Nós queremos ver se pelo menos a gente leva a estação do aeroporto em 2014, podemos deixar a Estação Cecap, que fica no meio, para o fim do ano. Quem sabe a gente consegue inaugurar em 2014, em junho, a estação do aeroporto. Vamos lutar, a esperança é a última que morre”, disse o secretário.
> 
> 
> *Outras linhas*
> 
> 
> O secretário também comentou sobre o andamento do projeto da Linha 15-Branca, que teve a previsão de início de suas obras adiantada de fevereiro de 2014 para o segundo semestre de 2013. O primeiro lote deve ser concluído em 2016. Para isso, haverá desapropriações. A linha ligará a Vila Prudente, na Zona Leste, à Rodovia Presidente Dutra.
> “Toda situação nova prevê desapropriações, principalmente por causadas estações e dos pontos de respiração, de emergência. Cada vez mais a modernidade está fazendo com que as desapropriações sejam em volume pequeno, o maior volume geralmente ocorre na área do terminal. Por isso nós estamos saindo de Tiquatira e levando o terminal para a Dutra. Ali tem áreas mais folgadas”, disse o secretário, que não soube especificar que áreas serão desapropriadas e quando isso ocorrerá.
> O presidente da CPTM também comentou que a companhia lançou na semana passada uma licitação para contratar estudos para dez novas estações nas linhas já existentes. Ele citou quatro delas: Tiquatira, na região da Penha, Zona Leste,na região de João Dias, na Linha 9, nas proximidades da Estação Antonio João, na Linha 8, e na região do Bom Retiro, para assumir parte da demanda da Estação da Luz.
> 
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/noticia/2012/05/cptm-pode-adiar-estacao-para-ter-linha-ate-cumbica-na-copa-de-2014.html


----------



## mopc

Line 3 new trains - by Tiago Costa



Tiago Costa said:


> Falando em Frota G, algumas fotos dele operando no dia 27/05/2012:
> 
> 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 -


----------



## andrewtsjc

mopc said:


> CPTM Line 13 - Guarulhos/ International Airport Line - "CPTM may postpone station in Guarulhos to have direct rail link to airport by the 2014 World Cup". The line was to have two stations after terminus Brás, one serving (poorly) the city of Guarulhos, and another at the airport. To rush things, the intermediate station may get postponed for a second phase. The line hasn't even gone to the tender process yet, it's in design phase. Line 15 (extension of line 2) may be antedated (as posted above) and CPTM also announces 10 new stations, where the text names three: Line 12 Tiquatira station (intersecting future line 15), Line 9 João Dias, between current Granja Julieta and Santo Amaro, and Line 8 Bom Retiro station, just between Barra Funda and Luz.


I hope they make it for 2014. Because I city like SAO PAULO not have a train connecting the airport to the city is an embarrassment!


----------



## mopc

Line 9 train










by Tchelllo


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update - by Paulo Arós



Paulo Arós said:


> *Fotos de sábado à tarde... Obras “bombando” na Estação Oratório!*
> 
> _Observem que já aplicaram o verniz na estrutura..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Escadas começando a ganhar os degraus... Se alguém fez alguma promessa, já pode começar a pagar subindo as escadas de joelhos... Kkkkk_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trecho Interditado desde sábado (ontem) à noite..._


----------



## mopc

Line 12 and Line trains










by Diego3336


Line 12 train by Unirod


----------



## mopc

Manifestation for the Line 17 Monorail 



gregobrasileiro said:


> Paraisópolis se une a outras comunidades e promove manifestação a favor do monotrilho
> 
> Tarde calorosa e noite tensa marcaram a manifestação que teve início na praça, em frente ao estádio Morumbi e terminou na Assembleia Legislativa
> 
> Da Redação
> 
> No último dia 31 de maio, foi dado mais um passo na luta pelo transporte coletivo de qualidade. Lideranças e associações da região se reuniram na praça Roberto Gomes Pedrosa para realizar uma manifestação pacífica, como forma de demonstrar às autoridades políticas e à sociedade a necessidade da Linha 17-Ouro, que servirá a milhares de moradores, que também devem ser considerados e ouvidos.
> 
> As palavras de Ana Flaviana de Paula, 73, representante de uma associação do Parque Santo Antônio, deixava bem claro essa necessidade: “Estou aqui para brigar pelos meus familiares e por todos aqueles que serão beneficiados com essa linha”, desabafou.
> 
> Minutos depois, enquanto uma comissão formada por representantes das comunidades seguiam para o Palácio dos Bandeirantes para falar com o Governador Geraldo Alckmin, outros se dirigiram para a Assembleia Legislativa, onde o Deputado Federal Ricardo Izar (PSD-SP) e o Deputado Estadual Luiz Gondim (PPS-SP) esperavam receber três entidades, que são contra o projeto do monotrilho.
> 
> Após reunião com os líderes das comunidades, em entrevista coletiva, o governador deixou bem claro que as obras prosseguirão. “É importante lembrar que esse grupo de pessoas que estiveram aqui, é a favor desse projeto. Eles querem o monotrilho e, em contrapartida, há uma parte da sociedade que é contra”, explicou. O governador também alertou que uma etapa importante da obra é a fase de desapropriações e a continuação da obra da via perimetral, indicando que são de responsabilidade da prefeitura de São Paulo.
> 
> “Precisamos que a construção da Linha 17 seja acelerada e fique pronta o mais rápido possível, para que toda região possa sair do sufoco, que está nosso trânsito e os transportes. É o meio que temos assegurado neste momento, depois de muita luta e participação nas audiências públicas”, disse Gilson Rodrigues, líder comunitário de Paraisópolis, que estava presente na audiência pública para defender a construção da Linha 17 Ouro – Monotrilho.
> 
> Essa parcela contrária à construção do monotrilho a que se referiu o governador ficou surpresa com a presença de tantas pessoas que conseguiram ir para a audiência pública, embora não haviam sido convidados. A vontade de lutar por seus direitos foi expressa por meio de faixas, palavras de ordem e discursos.
> 
> “Somos favoráveis a que a região tenha mais corredores de ônibus, linhas de metrô, seja subterrâneo ou em via elevada, para melhorar a qualidade de vida da população, e que tenha mais tempo com nossas famílias. Nesse momento defendemos a construção do Monotrilho, pois é algo que já temos licitado, com recurso destinado e cumprindo todas as exigências ambientais, apesar de ter capacidade menor que o metrô subterrâneo, irá atender bem a região. Mesmo assim, vemos com bons olhos a possibilidade de novas linhas num futuro próximo para a região”, pontuou Gilson
> 
> Diante da surpresa pela mobilização daqueles que defendem a continuidade e aceleração da obra, alguns moradores demonstraram preconceito com aqueles trabalhadores que estavam ali se manifestando numa quinta-feira, numa audiência feita para dar voz a apenas aqueles que são contra o monotrilho. Integrantes desse grupo chegaram a afirmar coisas do tipo: “Quem avisou eles?”, “Essa é nossa audiência”, além de “Ficam mendigando o monotrilho, porque não tem educação, não tem casa, não tem nada”.
> 
> “Atuamos em parceria com muitas lideranças do Morumbi e sabemos que essas atitudes não expressam o que pensa os nossos vizinhos, mas sim, uma minoria, que deveria lutar para extinguir as desigualdades e não aprofundá-las. Já conquistamos muita coisa juntos, não é uma divergência pontual que deve fazer com que o respeito entre nós seja perdido.”, afirmou Joildo Santos, da União dos Moradores e do Comércio de Paraisópolis.
> 
> Enquanto isso, o Deputado Federal, Ricardo Izar, (PSD-SP), desconversava quanto ao ‘não convite’ às comunidades, que são a favor das obras do monotrilho, chegando a afirmar a lideranças de Paraisópolis que “só deu espaço para eles se manifestarem, porque quis”, sem conseguir disfarçar o desconforto pela pressão popular a favor da construção do monotrilho.
> 
> Fotos e fonte em:
> http://www.paraisopolis.org/jornal/...e-promove-manifestacao-a-favor-do-monotrilho/


----------



## mopc

New trolleybus for Sao Paulo






































And more of the Volvo Top Bus diesel, already posted pages ago


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail





















sergiomazzi said:


> E aí pessoal !
> 
> Frio e muitos tons de cinza na obra, algumas horas antes da instalação das vigas na Estação Oratório sentido centro:


----------



## mopc

New train series for CPTM, the 9000 Series. Built locally by CAF.


----------



## mopc

New render of future Line 2 monorail train (Bombardier Innovia 300), by Bombardier










original


----------



## mopc

New 2017 Future Network released now (June 25, 2012)










original pdf


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Great!


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail track and switch scheme










original post


----------



## mopc

Line 17 Monorail 














































the region it will serve:



















by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

Larger version of the 2014 Network Map


----------



## mopc

New T-type pillar on Line 2 Monorail


----------



## mopc

New official interactive map with current network, u/c and planned fully explained

ACCESS INTERACTIVE VERSION HERE

Printscreen:


----------



## mopc

Marcopolo Viale BRT bus being tested in São Paulo


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail

Oratório station


























by Paulo Arós

depot:









by Fernando Giolo


----------



## mopc

Pics by forumer Ponta Negra (original post)

Luz station (lines 11, 7, 4 and 1). The old building (from 1910) harbors CPTM lines 7 and 11. The underground section shown below is the new driverless line 4 (2011). There is also line 1 (1975), not shown here.
































































Line 4 Butantã station



















Line 8 Júlio Prestes station (1936) tower 












Trolleybus downtown


----------



## mopc

Term of reference for new plans for a Westward extension of Line 2 Monorail from Vila Prudente station to current Line 10 Ipiranga station




gerd.jak said:


> *TERMO DE REFERÊNCIA*
> CONTRATAÇÃO DE EMPRESA PARA REVISÃO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LINHA VILA PRUDENTE – HOSPITAL CIDADE TIRADENTES (MONOTRILHO), PARA A INCLUSÃO DO SUBTRECHO VILA PRUDENTE – IPIRANGA.
> *1. INTRODUÇÃO*
> A primeira fase de operação da Linha Vila Prudente – Hospital Cidade Tiradentes (monotrilho) está prevista para 2013, com extensão de 2,3 km, duas estações (Vila Prudente e Oratório) e o primeiro pátio de manutenção e estacionamento de trens (Pátio Oratório).
> Estudos recentes da rede metroviária constataram a necessidade de extensão da Linha Vila Prudente – Hospital Cidade Tiradentes (monotrilho) até à Estação Ipiranga da Linha 10 – Turquesa da CPTM (Figura 1). [gerd: não encontrei a figura no edital]
> Essa necessidade se deve ao fato de que novas previsões de demanda identificaram para o ano-horizonte de 2018 um volume de mais de 500 mil passageiros/dia nessa linha e uma transferência diária de 42 mil passageiros, no horário de pico da manhã para a Linha 2 – Verde/15 (Cerro Corá – Anália Franco) entre as duas estações de Vila Prudente.
> Com movimento de transferência de passageiros tão grande e concentrado, a qualidade dos serviços poderá ficar comprometida, tornando difícil o cumprimento do headway necessário para o atendimento da demanda dessa linha.
> A solução aventada para reduzir o número de transferências em Vila Prudente consiste em estender essa linha de monotrilho até à estação Ipiranga da CPTM, local onde poderá se integrar com a Linha 10 – Turquesa, transferindo seus passageiros que têm como destino direto o Centro Histórico da cidade.
> De fato, novos estudos de simulação de demanda foram elaborados, demonstrando que nessa nova situação as transferências em Vila Prudente serão de 29 mil passageiros e em Ipiranga, de 15 mil passageiros, respectivamente, na hora pico da manhã.
> A extensão Vila Prudente – Ipiranga, com extensão aproximada de 1,5 km, uma estação após Vila Prudente e trechos adicionais para manobra e estacionamento de trens após a Estação Ipiranga deverá prever condições para extensões que futuramente sejam propostas visando novas articulações com a rede metroferroviária.
> Eventuais adequações no subtrecho atualmente em implantação (Vila Prudente – Oratório), inclusive a construção de plataformas laterais na Estação Vila Prudente para melhorar o fluxo de passageiros, também deverão ser avaliadas. Deverão ser projetadas as adequações necessárias na Estação Ipiranga da CPTM para tornar viável a integração física e tarifária entre trem metropolitano e monotrilho, considerando a integração com a futura Linha 16 (Cachoeirinha – Ipiranga) do Metrô.
> A diretriz sugerida para o subtrecho a partir de Vila Prudente segue para oeste até aproximar-se do leito da Linha 10 Turquesa da CPTM, tomando a direção da Estação Ipiranga. Deverá ser analisado em qual das margens (leste ou oeste) da Linha 10 deverá ser implantada a estação e a área de manobra e estacionamento de trens da linha de monotrilho. O estudo deverá prever os impactos de implantação de AMVs para monotrilho na região da Estação Ipiranga.
> Na extensão Vila Prudente – Ipiranga deverão ser levantadas (e consideradas no projeto) todas as interferências de grande porte tais como favelas, os viadutos da região, o Expresso Tiradentes, melhorias ou ampliações previstas para o sistema viário, linhas de transmissão de energia elétrica e outras (adutoras, emissários de esgoto, etc.), bem como soluções para sua transposição ou remanejamento e compatibilização de projetos, quando couber.
> 
> A diretriz de traçado, bem como as localizações, quantidades e nomes de estações, mencionados neste termo, são relativos ao estudo preliminar e podem ser alterados no decorrer dos trabalhos.
> 
> *2. JUSTIFICATIVA*
> A ligação originalmente proposta (Hospital Cidade Tiradentes – Vila Prudente) permite que os usuários do futuro monotrilho conectem-se diretamente com a Linha 2 – Verde e com o Expresso Tiradentes. A extensão do monotrilho até a Estação Ipiranga da Linha 10 – Turquesa da CPTM (e da futura Linha 16 do Metrô) possibilitará uma nova ligação com o Centro da metrópole, sem necessidade de integração em Vila Prudente, reduzindo as transferências do monotrilho para a Linha 2 – Verde do Metrô.
> Essa ligação também proporcionará melhor distribuição da demanda na rede, principalmente na Linha 2 – Verde do Metrô, aliviando seus carregamentos, conforme verificado em dados de simulação.
> Em resumo, a extensão Vila Prudente – Ipiranga terá por função articular melhor a rede de transporte público aprimorando a distribuição do carregamento de outras linhas de metrô.
> 
> *3. OBJETIVO*
> O objetivo deste termo de referência é estabelecer as condições, atividades e cronograma para a contratação de empresa para revisão do projeto funcional da Linha Vila Prudente – Hospital Cidade Tiradentes (monotrilho), para a inclusão do subtrecho Vila Prudente – Ipiranga.


----------



## mopc

Term of Reference for future Line 20 Lapa-Moema and further




SavianoMarcio said:


> *TERMO DE REFERÊNCIA
> CONTRATAÇÃO DE EMPRESA PARA O DESENVOLVIMENTO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LIGAÇÃO MOEMA – RUDGE RAMOS DA LINHA 20 DO METRÔ DE SÃO PAULO.*
> 
> *1. INTRODUÇÃO*
> A Linha 20 foi concebida como parte integrante da rede futura do Metrô, com uma configuração perimetral, importante para a articulação das linhas radiais, estruturando a rede metroferroviária e interligando os municípios de São Paulo e São Bernardo do Campo.
> 
> Será implantada em duas etapas, Lapa – Moema e Moema – Rudge Ramos, tendo a função de interligar os subcentros Lapa, Pinheiros, Itaim Bibi e Moema, conectando-os a importantes eixos viários como as avenidas Jabaquara e do Cursino, a região industrial do ABC e o bairro de Rudge Ramos em São Bernardo do Campo. Fará integração com a futura Linha 18 na Estação Afonsina, na divisa dos municípios de São Bernardo do Campo e Santo André, contribuindo para equilibrar os carregamentos da rede, especialmente os da Linha 2 – Verde / 15. Propiciará melhor distribuição dos passageiros oriundos das linhas da rede metroferroviária em locais de grande interesse da população.
> 
> O trecho entre a Estação Moema (exclusive) e a Estação Afonsina (L18), objeto deste termo de referência, possui extensão aproximada de 12,7 km e trechos adicionais para manobra e estacionamento de trens. *Futuramente poderá ser prolongada até a Linha 10 – Turquesa da CPTM.* Deverá ser estudada solução para pátio incluindo os respectivos acessos, cuja pesquisa de alternativas de localização também faz parte do objeto. Este estudo deverá conter soluções alternativas que minimizem a necessidade de grandes áreas para pátio.
> 
> O projeto deverá oferecer flexibilidade suficiente para permitir sua implantação em trechos operacionais, porém considerando a possibilidade dessa linha utilizar trens e pátios de linhas existentes. Todas as soluções apresentadas deverão estar de acordo com o projeto funcional do trecho Lapa – Moema.
> 
> Estão inicialmente previstas 11 estações, destacando-se São Judas e Afonsina, futuros locais de integração com a Linha 1 – Azul e com a futura Linha 18, respectivamente.
> 
> As futuras estações Rubem Berta, Indianópolis, Água Funda, Cursino, Vila Moraes, Arlindo Vieira, Vila Livieiro, Taboão – Anchieta e Rudge Ramos possuem potencial para atendimento à demanda lindeira e, principalmente, para integração com o serviço de ônibus, por interceptarem diversos corredores viários da região de atendimento.
> 
> O trecho Moema – Afonsina da Linha 20 terá como função atender áreas ao sudoeste, sul e sudeste do Município de São Paulo, que são servidas pelos corredores das avenidas Rubem Berta / Washington Luís, Indianópolis, Jabaquara, Rodovia dos Imigrantes, do Cursino, Padre Arlindo Vieira, Taboão, Rodovia Anchieta e Dr. Rudge Ramos e que tem como destino o polo terciário da Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima, além das áreas industriais de São Bernardo do Campo. Essas vias poderão ter significativa redução de seus volumes de tráfego de ônibus, com a reorganização do transporte coletivo propiciada pela implantação do segundo trecho da Linha 20, conforme estudo a ser desenvolvido no projeto funcional. Em função das particularidades dessa linha, ou seja, cortar transversalmente os grandes corredores de transporte das regiões que serve, também faz parte do estudo:
> 
> - A análise da acessibilidade (em seus diversos níveis) e proposição de adequações locais, visando melhorias, quando necessário, de circulação e acesso de pedestres e veículos na área lindeira às estações;
> - A quantificação do benefício que redundará em menor emissão de poluentes e melhoria no trânsito da região, em função da reorganização do transporte propiciada pela linha.
> 
> A diretriz sugerida nos estudos da rede de metrô para a Linha 20, a partir da Estação Moema, segue sob o eixo das avenidas Divino Salvador, Indianópolis e Fagundes Filho. Cruza a Av. Professor Abraão de Morais (início da Rodovia dos Imigrantes), seguindo parelela ao complexo Viário Maria Maluf e depois pela Rua dos Operários, paralela à Avenida do Cursino. Toma a direção da Avenida Padre Arlindo Vieira, cortando as quadras em diagonal até atingir a Avenida do Taboão, por onde prossegue. Cruza a Rodovia Anchieta e segue pela Avenida Dr. Rudge Ramos até a Rua Afonsina, sob a qual segue até chegar à estação homônima, da futura Linha 18 do Metrô.
> 
> No projeto funcional da Linha 20 (trecho Moema - Afonsina) deverão ser levantadas e consideradas todas as interferências de grande porte tais como favelas, obras de arte (de engenharia), melhorias ou ampliações previstas para o sistema viário, linhas de transmissão de energia elétrica, adutoras, emissários de esgoto, equipamentos de uso público e etc., bem como soluções para sua transposição ou remanejamento e compatibilização de projetos, quando couber. Bens tombados pelos institutos de defesa do patrimônio histórico, cultural, arquitetônico e natural (IPHAN, CONDEPHAAT e CONPRESP) também deverão ser levantados e considerados em projeto.
> 
> A diretriz de traçado, bem como as localizações, quantidades e nomes de estações, mencionados neste termo, são relativos ao estudo preliminar e podem ser alterados no decorrer da elaboração do projeto funcional.
> 
> *2. JUSTIFICATIVA*
> O estudo de rede futura do Metrô propõe alternativas para atender as mais diversas áreas da metrópole. A Linha 20 facilitará o acesso da população a áreas de grande concentração de empregos, comércio e serviços existentes no Centro Expandido da Metrópole, consolidada nos anos 90 e 2000, com destaque para a Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima, local a ser servido diretamente por ela. Seu prolongamento até a futura Linha 18, em Afonsina, possibilitará melhor distribuição de passageiros na rede, além de oferecer nova alternativa ao fluxo de pessoas existente entre os municípios do ABC Paulista e as regiões sul e sudoeste do Município de São Paulo, equilibrando os carregamentos da Linha 2 - Verde. A população residente no Centro Expandido, especialmente a que vive nos distritos Lapa, Alto de Pinheiros, Pinheiros, Itaim Bibi, Moema, Saúde e Cursino, também será beneficiada.
> 
> Devido a sua diretriz de traçado em formato perimetral e sua articulação, a sudoeste e sul, com as linhas radiais da rede metroferroviária, a Linha 20 proporcionará flexibilidade de deslocamentos, tornando-a muito mais atrativa, ensejando estudos e proposições para integração com bicicletas e automóveis, principalmente os oriundos do sistema viário de sua área de influência.
> 
> Em resumo, a Linha 20 terá por funções articular a rede de transporte público, ligar polos regionais e reestruturar o sistema de ônibus de sua área de influência.
> 
> *3. OBJETIVO*
> O objetivo deste termo de referência é estabelecer as condições, atividades e cronograma para a contratação de empresa para o desenvolvimento do projeto funcional da ligação Moema – Rudge Ramos da Linha 20 do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Das Licitações do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licitacao/licitacao-list.aspx


----------



## mopc

Term of Reference for future Line 23 Lapa-Dutra




SavianoMarcio said:


> *TERMO DE REFERÊNCIA
> CONTRATAÇÃO DE EMPRESA PARA ELABORAÇÃO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LINHA 23 (LAPA – DUTRA) DO METRÔ DE SÃO PAULO.*
> 
> *1. INTRODUÇÃO*
> A Linha 23 (Lapa – Dutra) terá a função de promover uma ligação perimetral, conectando as linhas metroferroviárias situadas nas regiões Norte e Noroeste da Capital, quais sejam: futura Linha 15 (Vila Prudente – Dutra); futura Linha 19 (Campo Belo – Guarulhos); Linha 1 – Azul; futura Linha 6 – Laranja; futura Linha 20 (Lapa – Moema) e as linhas 7 – Rubi, 8 – Diamante, 9 – Esmeralda da CPTM. Também realizará a integração com os corredores viários transversais ao traçado da linha que cortam a região em geral na direção das pontes sobre o Rio Tietê, captando demanda do transporte coletivo e de usuários do automóvel.
> 
> Ligar diretamente toda a Zona Norte de São Paulo, vencendo as barreiras físicas formadas pela sucessão de vales e morros que conformam o terreno da região, facilitando a conexão dos principais subcentros locais (Vila Maria, Santana, Casa Verde, Limão, Freguesia do Ó e Lapa) e definindo, em conjunto com as linhas 2, 15 e 20, um anel metroviário.
> 
> A linha, objeto deste termo de referência, possui extensão aproximada de 16,6 km e trechos adicionais para manobra e estacionamento de trens após as estações Dutra e Lapa. Deverão ser estudadas soluções alternativas para pátio de manutenção e estacionamento de trens incluindo os respectivos acessos, cujas pesquisas de alternativas de localização e soluções também fazem parte do objeto.
> 
> O projeto deverá oferecer flexibilidade suficiente para permitir sua implantação através de trechos operacionais e considerar a possibilidade dessa linha utilizar trens e pátios de outras ligações, especialmente os das linhas 2, 15, 6 ou 20. Outros modos de transporte (como metrô leve, por exemplo) farão parte dos estudos, devendo ser escolhida a alternativa que melhor atenda à demanda da região e às diretrizes definidas pelo Metrô.
> 
> Estão inicialmente previstas 20 estações, destacando-se Dutra, Santana, Casa Verde, Freguesia do Ó e Lapa, futuros locais de integração com as seguintes linhas da rede metroferroviária:
> 
> - 15 e 19, na estação Dutra;
> - 1, na estação Santana;
> - 16, na estação Casa Verde;
> - 6, na estação Freguesia do Ó;
> - 7, 8, 9 e 20 na estação Lapa.
> 
> As estações Cerejeiras-Cianorte, Alberto Byington, Vila Leonor, Parque do Trote, Vila Guilherme, Ataliba Leonel, Alfredo Pujol, Imirim, Vila Baruel, Caetano Álvares, Limão, Inajar de Souza, Vila Arcádia, Edgar Facó e Ermano Marchetti possuem potencial para atendimento à demanda lindeira e, principalmente, para integração com o serviço de ônibus, por interceptarem os principais corredores viários da região.
> 
> A linha conectará importantes eixos de transporte coletivo por ônibus, tais como as avenidas Marechal Argolo Ferrão, Manoel Antônio Gonçalves, Conceição, das Cerejeiras, Angelina, Nadir Dias de Figueiredo, Guilherme, Joaquina Ramalho, Luís Dumont Villares, Zaki Narchi, General Ataliba Leonel, Cruzeiro do Sul, Rua Voluntários da Pátria, avenidas Brás Leme, Imirim, Casa Verde, Engenheiro Caetano Álvares, Inajar de Souza, Miguel Conejo e Edgar Facó.
> 
> Nessas vias deverá ser proposta a reorganização do transporte coletivo decorrente da implantação da Linha 23 (Lapa - Dutra). Os vários pontos de conexão referidos serão responsáveis pela captação de grande parte da demanda de toda a linha e, portanto, deve-se ter especial atenção nos seguintes aspectos:
> 
> - Análise da acessibilidade (em seus diversos níveis) e proposição de adequações locais, visando melhorias de circulação e acesso de pedestres e veículos na área lindeira às estações;
> - Quantificação do benefício que redundará em menor emissão de poluentes e melhoria no trânsito da região, em função da reorganização do transporte propiciada pela linha.
> 
> A diretriz sugerida nos estudos da rede do Metrô para a Linha 23, a partir da Estação Dutra, segue para noroeste, paralela à Linha 2 – Verde / 15, acompanhando o eixo da Avenida Conceição por alguns metros. Em seguida toma a direção oeste, passando pelas ruas José Monteiro Mesquita e Alexandre Rontini, tangenciando a Praça Cianorte (Jânio Quadros), para depois seguir a direção da Avenida Alberto Byington e da Rua Ernani Pinto. Segue pelo eixo das ruas Maria Cândida, Duarte Azevedo e Alfredo Pujol, buscando o eixo da Avenida Casa Verde (cortando quadras em diagonal). Na altura da Rua Ouro Grosso toma a direção sudoeste, passando pela Rua Alambari, até atingir a linha de transmissão de energia elétrica, local por onde prosseguirá até as proximidades da Avenida General Edgar Facó, tomando a direção sul. Segue pela Rua Coronel Bento Bicudo, atravessa o Rio Tietê, segue alguns metros pela Avenida Ermano Marchetti até a Rua Engenheiro Albertim, a partir de onde cruza as quadras em diagonal, até atingir a Estação Lapa.
> 
> No projeto funcional da Linha 23 (Lapa - Dutra) deverão ser levantadas e consideradas todas as interferências de grande porte tais como favelas, obras de arte (de engenharia), melhorias ou ampliações previstas para o sistema viário, linhas de transmissão de energia elétrica, adutoras, emissários de esgoto e etc., bem como soluções para sua transposição ou remanejamento e compatibilização de projetos, quando couber.
> 
> A diretriz de traçado, bem como as localizações, quantidades e nomes de estações, mencionados neste termo, são relativos ao estudo preliminar e podem ser alterados no decorrer da elaboração do projeto funcional.
> 
> *2. JUSTIFICATIVA*
> O estudo de rede futura do Metrô propõe alternativas para atender as mais diversas áreas da metrópole. A linha em questão atenderá a população das áreas já mencionadas, principalmente as Zonas Norte e Noroeste do município de São Paulo, cuja conformação geográfica constitui grande barreira física para a circulação de pessoas na direção Leste-Oeste, dificultada pela configuração do sistema viário, predominantemente implantado no sentido norte-sul, acompanhando os vales e topos de morros da região. A comunicação entre bairros da Zona Norte muitas vezes implica utilização do escasso e sinuoso sistema viário que corta a região e das Marginais do Rio Tietê, contribuindo para o aumento do volume de tráfego que passa por elas diariamente. A nova ligação oferecerá alternativa ao transporte por ônibus desses bairros, que possuem linhas perimetrais e linhas destinadas ao centro da Capital, possibilitando melhor conexão entre os subcentros locais, e com possibilidade de alcance a áreas com alta densidade de empregos.
> 
> Devido a sua diretriz de traçado em formato de arco e sua articulação com as linhas metroferroviárias de caráter radial ou diametral, a Linha 23 (Lapa - Dutra) proporcionará flexibilidade de acesso a toda a rede metroferroviária, tornando-a muito atrativa, ensejando também estudos e proposições para integração com automóveis e bicicletas.
> 
> Em resumo, a Linha 23 (Lapa – Dutra) terá por funções articular a rede de transporte público, ligar polos regionais e reestruturar o sistema de ônibus de sua área de influência.
> 
> Das Licitações do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licitacao/licitacao-list.aspx


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Consolação station access on Paulista avenue, by lunacity









Line 9 near Berrini station









Line 2 Trianon-Masp station can be seen in front of the pyramidal building









Line 9 Berrini station by the river


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail - new renders of vehicle




sergiomazzi said:


> fonte: http://escadaedesenvolvimento.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/20120417-223701.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte:http://www.mazzanti.com.br/case-bombardier.html


----------



## mopc

Interesting document by former Metro employee about future plans for the São Paulo network

PPT download

"Target network" (for around 2050)


----------



## mopc

News - Light Rail/monorail or train system discussed for Barueri/Alphaville




mvm said:


> SP: Região de Alphaville ganhará ligação para a CPTM
> 
> 26/07/2012 - O Estado de S.Paulo
> 
> O governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), afirmou na manhã desta quinta-feira, 26, que a área de Alphaville, na Região Metropolitana, ganhará um sistema sobre trilhos. A Secretaria Estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos ainda avalia qual tipo de tecnologia será usada: trem convencional, monotrilho ou VLT (veículo leve sobre trilhos). O projeto funcional será contratado em breve pela Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM).
> 
> O ramal sairá da Linha 8-Diamante (Júlio Prestes-Itapevi) da CPTM. "Vai ser uma espécie de um 'U'. Sai da Estação Barueri, vai até Alphaville e Tamboré, e volta para a Estação Coração de Jesus", disse Alckmin.
> 
> Segundo Silvestre Rocha Ribeiro, diretor de Planejamento da CPTM, essa linha poderá, inclusive, entrar em Carapicuíba, na Grande São Paulo, e terminar em um terminal de ônibus da cidade. "Estamos contratando um estudo para definir isso."
> 
> Ainda não há prazo para o projeto sair do papel. Entretanto, o secretário estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, afirmou que a obra não começará antes de 2014. "O funcional deve ficar pronto no primeiro semestre do ano que vem. A obra de ser (rápida). Se, por acaso, for o monotrilho, é mais rápido que o VLT. Se tiver que ser com capacidade maior, o trem, é mais demorado."
> 
> De acordo com ele, há interesse dos moradores da região para uma ligação com a rede ferroviária. "A Linha 8 há muitos e muitos anos passa ao lado de Alphaville, Tamboré e Barueri. Mas nunca houve essa pressão. E de cinco anos para cá, a região começou a discutir, entre eles, os moradores, ter uma ligação com o trem. Nós, agora, decidimos assumir de vez essa questão."
> 
> Bom Retiro. Também foi anunciado que a CPTM já contratou o projeto funcional para a futura Estação Bom Retiro, na região central. Em março, o Jornal da Tarde antecipou a intenção do governo do Estado de usar a área para uma estação de trem.
> 
> A parada ficará no lugar do prédio abandonado do Moinho Central, implodido pela Prefeitura no início do ano, após ter sido atingido por um incêndio, em dezembro, que matou duas pessoas. O governo não informou como fará com as famílias que ainda moram na favela vizinha a esse local. As pessoas esperam receber moradias na mesma região.
> 
> "Então, onde teve aquela tragédia do incêndio, aquilo tudo está muito colado na ferrovia. A área deve ser desapropriada", afirmou Alckmin.
> 
> Fernandes disse que a estação dará um "certo alívio" à Estação Luz. As linhas 7-Rubi (Luz-Francisco Morato) e 8-Diamante atenderiam a parada. "Assim que houve a oportunidade, nós discutimos muito com a Prefeitura já dedicar aquele espaço da Favela do Moinho, durante o incêndio todo, para que nós fizéssemos ali a futura Estação Bom Retiro."
> 
> A nova estação, cujas obras devem começar entre 2013 e 2014, será construída de forma a prever o seu enterramento, contemplado na Operação Urbana Lapa-Brás, da Prefeitura. Esse projeto pretende enterrar as linhas de trem da região.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.b...Usuario=8580&InCdMateria=16201&InCdEditoria=2


----------



## mopc

Line 9 extension to Varginha (2 stations: Dos Mendes and Varginha)




Ramos said:


> E vem ai as estações _dos Mendes_ e _Varginha_ . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brasilengenharia.com/portal/revista/edicoes-anteriores/item/edicao-610
> _Revista Engenharia, edição 610 página 170_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brasilengenharia.com/portal/revista/edicoes-anteriores/item/edicao-610
> _Revista Engenharia, edição 610 página 171_


----------



## mopc

Line 4 Pinheiros Station Bus Terminal




Marcio Staffa said:


> renders:


----------



## mopc

Terms of Reference for future Line 19 - Campo Belo - Dutra




SavianoMarcio said:


> *TERMO DE REFERÊNCIA
> 
> LOTE Nº 01 – PRESTAÇÃO DE SERVIÇOS PARA O DESENVOLVIMENTO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LINHA 19 – CELESTE: CAMPO BELO – GUARULHOS, TRECHO PARI – GUARULHOS DA COMPANHIA DO METROPOLITANO DE SÃO PAULO – METRÔ.*
> 
> *1. INTRODUÇÃO*
> A Ligação Pari – Guarulhos promoverá uma ligação radial na Região Metropolitana de São Paulo – RMSP, ligando a região central da Capital com a região nordeste. Possui potencial para ser estendida até a região sul, atendendo a bairros como Itaim Bibi, Vila Olímpia e Campo Belo, com a possibilidade de prolongar-se até a futura estação Campo Belo.
> 
> O trecho, objeto deste termo de referência, para implantação de metrô com características similares às das linhas atualmente em operação, possui extensão aproximada de 14,6 km, cerca de 14 estações e trechos adicionais para manobra e estacionamento de trens após as estações Pari e Guarulhos (Tancredo Neves). Deverá ser estudada solução para pátio incluindo os respectivos acessos, cuja pesquisa de alternativas de localização também faz parte do objeto. O projeto desse trecho deverá oferecer flexibilidade suficiente para permitir sua implantação independente da implantação da futura Ligação Campo Belo – Pari, porém considerando a possibilidade dessas duas linhas virem a compor uma única linha, operando de Guarulhos a Campo Belo.
> 
> A diretriz, sugerida nos estudos da rede de metrô, tem início na estação Pari, passando pela rua Silva Teles, avenida Guilherme Cotching, buscando a direção da Via Dutra, prosseguindo pelas ruas Izidro Ortiz, da Cavalgada e André Santo, cruzando a Rodovia Fernão Dias nas proximidades da Rua Deus do Sol, seguindo pelas ruas Salvador Gaeta e Antônio Iervolino e avenidas Guarulhos e Monteiro Lobato, até a confluência das avenidas Presidente Tancredo de Almeida Neves, Antônio de Souza e rua José Campanella.
> Ela permitirá ligar diretamente os subcentros do Pari, Vila Maria, Jardim Japão e Parque Novo Mundo com os centros dos municípios de São Paulo e Guarulhos, vindo a possuir autêntico caráter metropolitano.
> 
> Estão inicialmente previstas 14 estações, destacando-se Pari e Dutra, futuros locais de integração com a rede metroferroviária. As estações Silva Teles, Catumbi, Vila Maria, Curuçá, Jardim Japão, Jardim Guançã, Edu Chaves, Fernão Dias, Itapegica, Castelo Branco, Guarulhos e Tancredo Neves possuem potencial para atendimento à demanda lindeira e para integração com o serviço de ônibus.
> 
> A linha fará integração com a Linha 2 – Verde/15 na futura estação Dutra e, na futura estação Pari, com a futura Linha 21 (Pari - São Miguel) do Metrô, e com as linhas 10 – Turquesa / Expresso ABC e 11 – Coral da CPTM. Haverá conexão com importantes eixos de transporte coletivo por ônibus, tais como as avenidas Nadir Dias de Figueiredo e Conceição e as rodovias Fernão Dias e Presidente Dutra em São Paulo, e Humberto de Alencar Castelo Branco, Tiradentes, Paulo Faccini, Papa Pio XII e Otávio Braga de Mesquita em Guarulhos. Essas vias terão significativa redução de seus volumes de tráfego de ônibus, com a reorganização do transporte coletivo propiciada pela implantação da Ligação Pari-Guarulhos. Faz parte do estudo a quantificação desse benefício que redundará em menor emissão de poluentes e melhoria no trânsito da região.
> 
> A diretriz de traçado, bem como as localizações, quantidades e nomes de estações, mencionados neste termo, são meramente indicativos, podendo ser alterados durante o projeto ou em decorrência de estudos desenvolvidos pelo Metrô.
> 
> *2. JUSTIFICATIVA*
> O estudo de rede futura do Metrô propõe alternativas para atender as mais diversas áreas da metrópole. A ligação em questão atenderá a população dos bairros já mencionados e, principalmente o município de Guarulhos, cuja ligação com São Paulo constitui um vetor com grandes congestionamentos de tráfego de automóveis e carente de metrô. Oferecerá alternativa ao transporte por ônibus desses bairros, que possuem linhas destinadas ao centro da Capital, passando por áreas de alta densidade de empregos.
> Devido a sua diretriz de traçado se posicionar estrategicamente paralela à rodovia Presidente Dutra, oferecerá articulação com a Linha 2 – Verde/15 e com as linhas 10 – Turquesa / Expresso ABC, 11 – Coral e 12 – Safira da CPTM, passando a proporcionar flexibilidade de deslocamentos a toda a rede metroferroviária, que se tornará muito mais atrativa, ensejando estudos e proposições para integração com bicicletas e automóveis, principalmente os oriundos das duas grandes rodovias em sua área de influência.
> Em resumo, a Ligação Pari – Guarulhos terá por funções articular a rede de transporte público, ligar polos regionais e reestruturar o sistema de ônibus de sua área de influência.
> 
> *3. OBJETIVO*
> O objetivo deste termo de referência é estabelecer as condições, atividades e cronograma para a contratação de empresa de consultoria para a elaboração do projeto funcional da Ligação Pari – Guarulhos do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Das Licitações do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/li....aspx?material=Obras e Serviços de Engenharia







SavianoMarcio said:


> *TERMO DE REFERÊNCIA
> 
> LOTE Nº 02 – PRESTAÇÃO DE SERVIÇOS PARA O DESENVOLVIMENTO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LINHA 19 – CELESTE: CAMPO BELO – GUARULHOS, TRECHO CAMPO BELO – PARI DA COMPANHIA DO METROPOLITANO DE SÃO PAULO – METRÔ.*
> 
> *1. INTRODUÇÃO*
> A Ligação Campo Belo – Pari tem diretriz radial, ligando a Região Sul com o Centro da Capital, passando por áreas de grande concentração de empregos e de geração e atração de viagens. Ampliará seu atendimento à Região Nordeste através da Ligação Pari-Guarulhos, servindo a importantes bairros como Vila Maria, Jardim Japão e Parque Novo Mundo e o próprio município de Guarulhos.
> 
> A Ligação Campo Belo – Pari, objeto deste termo de referência, para implantação de metrô com características similares às das linhas atualmente em operação, possui extensão aproximada de 11,7 km, cerca de 14 estações e trechos adicionais para manobra e estacionamento de trens após as estações Campo Belo e Pari. Faz parte do objeto o estudo de solução para pátio de manutenção e estacionamento, incluindo alternativas de localização e de enlaces com outras linhas.
> 
> A diretriz, sugerida nos estudos da rede de metrô, tem início na estação Campo Belo desenvolvendo-se sob as avenidas Santo Amaro e Brigadeiro Luís Antônio, passando pelo vale do Anhangabaú, rua Carlos Souza Nazaré e Mercado Municipal até chegar ao Pari, na área onde se localizava o antigo Pátio do Pari, da extinta Rede Ferroviária Federal S.A.
> 
> De Campo Belo ao Centro, atenderá aos subcentros do Brooklin, Campo Belo e Itaim Bibi, destacando-se o subcentro de Santo Amaro pela continuidade que se estabelecerá com a Linha 5 - Lilás. Nesta área, de grande atratividade de viagens, a implantação da linha potencializará a reestruturação do transporte coletivo por ônibus nos corredores Santo Amaro, Brigadeiro Luis Antônio e Nove de Julho, sobrepostas à diretriz da Ligação Campo Belo - Pari, ocasionando importantes benefícios ambientais e redução do tempo de viagem.
> 
> Do Centro ao Pari, atenderá aos importantes subcentros do Pari e Brás, que concentram movimentado polo de pronta entrega de roupas e acessórios e proporcionam intensas atividades de compras e empregos.
> 
> Estão inicialmente previstas 14 estações e integração com a Linha 5 – Lilás e com a futura Linha 17 – Ouro na estação Campo Belo, com a futura Linha 20 (Lapa – Rudge Ramos) na estação Hélio Pellegrino, com a Linha 2 – Verde na estação Brigadeiro, com a futura Linha 6 – Laranja na estação Bela Vista, com a Linha 3 – Vermelha na estação Anhangabaú, com a Linha 1 – Azul na estação São Bento e com a futura Linha 21 (Pari – São Miguel) do Metrô, linhas 10 – Turquesa / Expresso ABC e 11 – Coral da CPTM na futura estação Pari, passando assim a proporcionar flexibilidade de deslocamentos à toda área de influência da rede sobre trilhos.
> 
> Haverá conexão com importantes eixos de transporte coletivo por ônibus, tais como avenidas Santo Amaro/Nove de Julho e Brigadeiro Luis Antônio. Essas avenidas possuem tratamento para circulação prioritária dos ônibus, que terão significativa redução de seus volumes de tráfego. Faz parte do estudo a quantificação desse benefício que redundará em menor emissão de poluentes, alívio operacional dos corredores e melhoria no trânsito da região.
> 
> O projeto dessa ligação deverá oferecer flexibilidade suficiente para permitir sua implantação independente da implantação da futura Ligação Pari – Guarulhos, porém considerando a possibilidade dessas duas ligações virem a compor uma única linha, operando de Campo Belo à Guarulhos.
> 
> A diretriz de traçado, bem como as localizações, quantidades e nomes de estações, mencionados neste termo, são meramente indicativos, podendo ser alterados durante o projeto ou em decorrência de estudos desenvolvidos pelo Metrô.
> 
> *2. JUSTIFICATIVA*
> O estudo de Rede Futura do Metrô propõe alternativas para atender as áreas centrais da metrópole. A ligação em questão atenderá a população dos bairros já mencionados, que constituem um vetor com grandes congestionamentos de tráfego de automóveis e carente de metrô. Oferecerá alternativa ao transporte por ônibus desses bairros, que possuem linhas destinadas ao centro, passando por áreas de alta densidade de empregos.
> 
> Devido a sua diretriz de traçado estar estrategicamente posicionada como uma bissetriz entre as Linhas 1 – Azul e 4 – Amarela, oferecerá articulação com linhas do Metrô e da CPTM, proporcionando flexibilidade de deslocamentos a toda área de influência da rede metroferroviária, que se tornará muito mais atrativa, ensejando estudos e proposições para integração com automóveis e bicicletas.
> 
> Essa linha proporcionará também melhor distribuição da demanda na rede, principalmente nas linhas 1 – Azul, 4 – Amarela e 5 – Lilás, aliviando seus carregamentos.
> 
> Em resumo, a Ligação Campo Belo - Pari terá por funções articular a rede de transporte público, ligar polos regionais, reestruturar o sistema de ônibus e melhorar a distribuição do carregamento de outras linhas de metrô.
> 
> *3. OBJETIVO*
> O objetivo deste termo de referência é estabelecer as condições, atividades e cronograma para a contratação de empresa de consultoria para a elaboração do projeto funcional da Ligação Campo Belo – Pari do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Das Licitações do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/li....aspx?material=Obras e Serviços de Engenharia


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update



Paulo Arós said:


>


----------



## mopc

Term of Reference for future Line 16 Cachoeirinha - Ipiranga




SavianoMarcio said:


> *TERMO DE REFERÊNCIA*
> 
> *CONTRATAÇÃO DE EMPRESA PARA O DESENVOLVIMENTO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LINHA 16 CACHOEIRINHA – IPIRANGA DO METRÔ DE SÃO PAULO.*
> 
> *1. INTRODUÇÃO*
> A Linha Cachoeirinha – Ipiranga promoverá uma ligação diametral na Região Metropolitana de São Paulo (RMSP), ligando as regiões Noroeste e Sudeste da Capital, passando pelo Centro. Atenderá bairros como Vila Nova Cachoeirinha, Limão, Parque Peruche, Imirim, Casa Verde, Bom Retiro, Brás, Cambuci, Ipiranga e Vila Prudente.
> 
> O trecho, objeto deste termo de referência, possui extensão aproximada de 17,2 km e trechos adicionais para manobra e estacionamento de trens após as estações Cachoeirinha e Ipiranga. Deverá ser estudada solução para pátio incluindo os respectivos acessos, cuja pesquisa de alternativas de localização também faz parte do objeto. Este estudo deverá conter soluções alternativas que minimizem a necessidade de grandes áreas para pátio.
> 
> O projeto deverá oferecer flexibilidade suficiente para permitir sua implantação em trechos operacionais, porém considerando a possibilidade dessa linha utilizar trens e pátios de outras linhas.
> 
> Estão inicialmente previstas 21 estações, destacando-se Casa Verde, Campos Elíseos, Paissandu, Pedro II, Largo do Cambuci e Ipiranga, futuros locais de integração com as seguintes linhas da rede metroferroviária:
> 
> - 23 (Lapa – Dutra) na estação Casa Verde;
> - 7 – Rubi e 8 – Diamante na estação Campos Elíseos;
> - 1 – Azul e 19 (Campo Belo - Guarulhos) na estação Paissandu (integrada com as estações São Bento e Correios, respectivamente);
> - 3 – Vermelha, na estação Pedro II;
> - 6 – Laranja, na estação Largo do Cambuci;
> - 2 – Prolongamento e 10 – Turquesa, na estação Ipiranga.
> 
> As estações Cachoeirinha, Emílio Carlos, Zilda, Parque Peruche, Braz Leme, Anhembi, Visconde de Taunay, Aurora, Vinte e Cinco de Março, Glicério, Lins de Vasconcelos, Jardim da Glória, Museu do Ipiranga e Silva Bueno possuem potencial para atendimento à demanda lindeira e, principalmente, para integração com o serviço de ônibus, por interceptarem diversos corredores viários da região de atendimento.
> 
> A Linha 16 tem como função atender áreas a noroeste do Município de São Paulo que são servidas pelos corredores das avenidas Inajar de Souza, Deputado Emílio Carlos, Casa Verde, Engenheiro Caetano Álvares e Braz Leme e que chegam ao Centro através da Avenida Rio Branco. Também propiciará melhor distribuição dos passageiros oriundos das linhas 2 – Prolongamento, 6 – Laranja, 10 – Turquesa e 18 (Tamanduateí – Alvarengas), que tem como destino áreas centrais da cidade, contribuindo para o equilíbrio de carregamento da rede, principalmente a Linha 2 - Verde.
> 
> Haverá conexão com importantes eixos de transporte coletivo por ônibus, tais como as avenidas Inajar de Souza, Deputado Emílio Carlos, Engenheiro Caetano Álvares, Casa Verde, Braz Leme, Rio Branco, Lins de Vasconcelos, Nazaré e Rua dos Patriotas / Capitão Pacheco Chaves. Essas vias poderão ter significativa redução de seus volumes de tráfego de ônibus, com a reorganização do transporte coletivo propiciada pela implantação da Linha 16 (Cachoeirinha - Ipiranga), conforme estudo a ser desenvolvido no projeto funcional. Em função de suas particularidades, também faz parte do estudo:
> 
> - A análise da acessibilidade (em seus diversos níveis) e proposição de adequações locais, visando melhorias de circulação e acesso de pedestres e veículos na área lindeira às estações;
> - A quantificação do benefício que redundará em menor emissão de poluentes e melhoria no trânsito da região, em função da reorganização do transporte propiciada pela linha. A diretriz sugerida nos estudos da rede de metrô para a Linha 16, a partir da Estação Cachoeirinha, segue predominantemente na direção noroeste-sudeste, acompanhando o eixo das avenidas Inajar de Souza e Deputado Emílio Carlos. Em seguida toma a direção das ruas Bartolomeu Bermejo e Zilda, até cruzar com a Avenida Engenheiro Caetano Álvares, seguindo pelo eixo da Avenida José de Brito de Freitas. Atravessa a Avenida Casa Verde e passa sob a Rua Carandaí, direcionando-se para o Campo de Marte. Ao cruzar a Avenida Braz Leme, toma a direção da Rua Brazeliza Alves Carvalho e passa sob o Rio Tietê. Segue por alguns metros na Rua Visconde de Taunay e em seguida direciona-se para a Avenida Rio Branco, por onde segue até chegar ao Largo do Paissandu. Prossegue pela Avenida São João, atravessa a Rua Vinte e Cinco de Março e o Parque Dom Pedro II, cruzando o Rio Tamanduateí, até chegar à Rua Luís Gama, por onde segue cruzando novamente o Rio Tamanduateí. Continua pela Avenida Lins de Vasconcelos até a altura da Rua Antônio Tavares, de onde se direciona para leste, até atingir o eixo da Rua Coronel Diogo. Passa sob o eixo da Rua dos Patriotas e Capitão Pacheco Chaves até atingir a Estação Ipiranga.
> 
> No projeto funcional da Linha 16 (Cachoeirinha – Ipiranga) deverão ser levantadas e consideradas todas as interferências de grande porte tais como favelas, obras de arte (de engenharia), melhorias ou ampliações previstas para o sistema viário, linhas de transmissão de energia elétrica, adutoras, emissários de esgoto e etc., bem como soluções para sua transposição ou remanejamento e compatibilização de projetos, quando couber. Bens tombados pelos institutos de defesa do patrimônio histórico, cultural, arquitetônico e natural (IPHAN, CONDEPHAAT, CONPRESP) também deverão ser levantados e considerados em projeto.
> 
> A diretriz de traçado, bem como as localizações, quantidades e nomes de estações, mencionados neste termo, são relativos ao estudo preliminar e podem ser alterados no decorrer da elaboração do projeto funcional.
> 
> *2. JUSTIFICATIVA*
> O estudo de rede futura do Metrô propõe alternativas para atender as mais diversas áreas da metrópole. A linha em questão atenderá a população das áreas já mencionadas, principalmente a das Zonas Norte e Noroeste, separadas do restante da cidade pelo Rio Tietê. A população residente no Centro Expandido do município de São Paulo, especialmente as que vivem nos distritos de Bom Retiro, República, Sé, Cambuci, Vila Mariana e Ipiranga também será beneficiada. Além disso, beneficiará indiretamente a população das regiões leste e sudeste da cidade, por configurar nova alternativa de acesso ao Centro.
> Devido a sua diretriz de traçado em formato diametral e sua articulação com as linhas da rede metroferroviária, a Linha 16 (Cachoeirinha – Ipiranga) proporcionará flexibilidade de deslocamentos, tornando-a muito mais atrativa, ensejando estudos e proposições para integração com bicicletas e automóveis, principalmente os oriundos do sistema viário de sua área de influência.
> 
> Em resumo, a Linha 16 terá por funções articular a rede de transporte público, ligar polos regionais e reestruturar o sistema de ônibus de sua área de influência.
> 
> *3. OBJETIVO*
> O objetivo deste termo de referência é estabelecer as condições, atividades e cronograma para a contratação de empresa para a elaboração do projeto funcional da Linha 16 (Cachoeirinha – Ipiranga) do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Das licitações do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/li....aspx?material=Obras e Serviços de Engenharia


----------



## mopc

Historical comparison on Line 9 - then and now




Ramos said:


> *Ponte sobre o Rio Jurubatuba (2000)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fiesp.com.br/logistica/p...e/Francisco Roberto Arantes/Arantes FIESP.pdf
> *
> Ponte sobre o Rio Jurubatuba (2012)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fiesp.com.br/logistica/p...e/Francisco Roberto Arantes/Arantes FIESP.pdf
> 
> *Região próxima ao Autódromo de Interlagos (2000)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fiesp.com.br/logistica/p...e/Francisco Roberto Arantes/Arantes FIESP.pdf
> 
> 
> *
> Estação Autódromo (2007-atualmente)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/fotos/2007/10/17/
> 
> *Estação Interlagos (1957-1979)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.estacoesferroviarias.com.br/i/interlagos-orig.htm
> 
> *Estação Interlagos (1992-2001)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.estacoesferroviarias.com.br/i/interlagos-nov.htm
> 
> *Estação Primavera - Interlagos (2008-atualmente)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estação_Primavera-Interlagos
> 
> *Estação Grajaú (1992-2001)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fiesp.com.br/logistica/p...e/Francisco Roberto Arantes/Arantes FIESP.pdf
> 
> *Estação Grajaú (2008 - atualmente)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cptm.sp.gov.br/E_REDECPTM/REDE/esquema_estacao.asp?menu=9


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update




sergiomazzi said:


>


----------



## mopc

Line 8 Extension to Alphaville/ Tamboré - plans start for either monorail or light rail 



Green Eyes said:


> *Trens para a vizinhança*
> 
> A Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) foi autorizada pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin a contratar projeto funcional e estudo de viabilidade visando à implantação do prolongamento da Linha 8-Diamante (Júlio Prestes-Itapevi) até Alphaville e Tamboré, em Barueri, na zona oeste da Grande São Paulo. O projeto funcional indicará qual o melhor sistema para atender a população da região, se Veículo Leve sobre Trilho (VLT) ou monotrilho. Também será avaliado o melhor traçado para o novo ramal, a localização das estações, dos pátios e das oficinas, além da viabilidade econômica do projeto. O investimento será definido ainda este ano, quando os estudos forem concluídos.
> 
> Finalmente, o governo começa a dirigir sua atenção para uma grande parcela da população que, nos últimos anos, passou a morar em pontos distantes da capital, na região metropolitana. Parte dessas pessoas deixou a cidade de São Paulo por causa do alto custo de vida, provocado principalmente pelo preço dos aluguéis; outras, foram atraídas pelos empreendimentos imobiliários que ofereciam conforto, contato com a natureza e segurança. Houve ainda uma forte migração de empresas que encontraram em Barueri vantagens tributárias para se instalar. Quem se mudou para a região, no entanto, manteve o vínculo com a capital, seja por causa do trabalho, dos estudos ou do lazer. Milhares de trabalhadores de São Paulo, por sua vez, viajam até Alphaville ou Tamboré, diariamente, em ônibus, que podem ser fretados pelas companhias onde trabalham.
> 
> A Rodovia Castelo Branco, principal ligação entre Barueri e a capital, há muito está com a capacidade esgotada e mais parece uma extensão das Marginais do Pinheiro e do Tietê, tal o intenso e contínuo movimento que apresenta. O reflexo dessa sobrecarga compromete também o Trecho Oeste do Rodoanel Mario Covas e a já superlotada Rodovia Raposo Tavares, vias utilizadas pela população de Barueri para driblar o congestionamento da Castelo Branco. Normalmente, as rotas de fuga também apresentam grandes congestionamentos.
> 
> Esses deslocamentos diários provocam na região metropolitana grande impacto ambiental e econômico. O aumento da violência do trânsito, e do custo do transporte de carga, e a necessidade de ampliação dos serviços públicos são algumas das consequências. A solução apontada pela maioria dos especialistas em mobilidade é o transporte sobre trilhos.
> 
> A decisão do governador Geraldo Alckmin é, portanto, sensata. E tão importante quanto a expansão dos trilhos rumo a essas cidades-dormitório ou novos núcleos empresariais são os investimentos em estações-garagens do metrô, anunciados em fins do ano passado. O plano visa a reduzir o ingresso de veículos vindos de municípios vizinhos na caótica malha viária da capital. Seguindo o Plano de Expansão da Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo, as cinco principais rodovias que desembocam na cidade - Bandeirantes, Régis Bittencourt, Raposo Tavares, Dutra e Anhanguera - ganharão novos ramais e bolsões de estacionamento entre 2020 e 2030.
> 
> A execução do plano deve ser prioritária nas agendas dos governos federal, estadual e também das prefeituras das cidades médias vizinhas da capital. São Paulo recebe, diariamente, mais de 1 milhão de pessoas vindas de municípios vizinhos para trabalhar ou estudar. É essencial dar a essa multidão, que equivale à população de municípios como Guarulhos e Campinas, condições de chegar e sair da capital de maneira mais organizada, segura e confortável.
> 
> Quanto mais trilhos houver na região metropolitana, e quanto mais rapidamente forem implantados, melhor será para todos os municípios. Segundo o secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, a Linha 8 da CPTM passa ao lado de Alphaville e de Tamboré, em Barueri, "há muitos e muitos anos", mas nunca houve pressão por parte da população pela ligação ferroviária. "De cinco anos para cá, a região começou a discutir o assunto. Nós, agora, decidimos assumir de vez essa questão." Finalmente.
> 
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/impresso,trens-para-a-vizinhanca-,910356,0.htm


----------



## mopc

CPTM bids purchase of 65 new trains - with the new purchase 85% of CPTM's rolling stock will be renovated. Since 2006, 105 new trains have already been purchased, 74 of which are in already use, the rest being delivered. First trains of new batch to arrive by 2014.




PHCastro said:


> *CPTM lança edital para compra de 65 trens *
> 
> 02/08/2012
> 
> A Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) lança nesta sexta-feira (03/08) a licitação nacional para a compra de 65 trens, totalizando 520 carros. O anúncio será feito pelo governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin, em uma cerimônia no Palácio dos Bandeirantes, às 10h30. Os trens serão financiados pelo Tesouro do Estado de São Paulo.
> 
> Segundo o presidente da CPTM, Mário Bandeira, a escolha da concorrência nacional tem como objetivo incentivar a produção brasileira. Durante apresentação do projeto da nova escola ferroviária do Senai, nesta quinta-feira (02/08), Bandeira defendeu a produção nacional dizendo que os 13% de diferença de preço obtida pelo governo do Rio em relação aos trens chineses comprados para a Supervia não cobre o que seria gerado de receita com os impostos aqui no Brasil, além da geração de empregos. O presidente da CPTM disse que o Brasil tem cinco fábricas de trens (Alstom, Siemens, CAF, Bombardier e Hitachi/Iesa) e que é ‘absurdo’ comprar trens do exterior. Ele foi aplaudido pelo presidente da Fiesp, Paulo Skaf, e pelo do Simefre, José Martins.
> 
> Os trens começarão a ser entregues pelo vencedor da concorrência em 18 meses. Eles serão equipados com Automatic Train Control (ATC), Automatic Train Operation (ATO) e Communications-Based Train Control (CBTC).
> 
> Com os novos trens, a CPTM passará a ter 242 trens, totalizando 1.872 carros. Hoje, a frota é composta por 177 trens, somando 1.352 carros.





> *GOVERNO DO ESTADO AUTORIZA AQUISIÇÃO DE MAIS 65 NOVOS TRENS PARA A FROTA DA CPTM*
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin autorizou nesta sexta-feira, 3, a CPTM a iniciar a concorrência nacional para aquisição de 65 novos trens, formado por 8 carros cada um, totalizando 520. O edital de licitação será publicado no Diário Oficial de sábado, 4. Com essa compra, além de reforçar a frota da Companhia, o Estado mantém aquecida a indústria ferroviária brasileira.
> 
> Trata-se da maior aquisição de trens realizada em um único certame pelo Governo do Estado de São Paulo. Com esse novo lote, 85% da frota metropolitana será completamente renovada. Desde 2006, já foram adquiridas 105 composições, das quais 74 já estão em operação em diversas linhas da CPTM. As demais serão entregues gradativamente até 2013.
> 
> A exemplo das últimas unidades entregues à CPTM, as novas composições serão equipadas com tecnologia de ponta, ar-condicionado, itens de acessibilidade e câmeras de vigilância em todos os carros.
> 
> Seguindo o modelo da série 8.000, que circula na Linha 8-Diamante [Júlio Prestes-Itapevi], os trens terão salão contínuo de passageiros [passagem livre entre os carros] e serão acessíveis para pessoas com deficiência ou mobilidade reduzida, contando com dispositivos para orientar usuários com deficiência auditiva [mapa dinâmico] e visual [áudio]. Os sistemas de informação audiovisual são compostos por monitores de vídeo e displays, além de sinalização de abertura e fechamento de portas.
> 
> Com 170 metros de comprimento, a parte externa do trem seguirá o padrão adotado pela CPTM no processo de modernização da frota e contará com design arrojado, layout moderno e funcional no seu interior.
> 
> Os trens a serem adquiridos poderão circular em qualquer linha da CPTM, uma vez que virão equipados com equipamentos de bordo para CBTC [Communications-Based Train Control], ATC [Automatic Train Control] e ATO [Automatic Train Operation].
> 
> A previsão é que os primeiros trens comecem a ser entregues a partir de 2014, uma vez que o edital de licitação prevê o prazo de 18 meses a contar da data de emissão da Ordem de Serviço [OS]. O cronograma será definido após a conclusão do certame.
> 
> Mais empregos e especialização da mão de obra
> 
> O empenho de São Paulo para expandir a malha ferroviária reativou a produção nacional. Nos últimos anos, a indústria ferroviária sustentava-se com exportações para os metrôs de Santiago do Chile, Buenos Aires e Nova Iorque.
> 
> Além de gerar novos negócios e aquecer o mercado metroferroviário, o Governo do Estado de São Paulo tem contribuído para o aumento de empregos no setor. Em 2011, a indústria nacional gerou cerca de 30 mil empregos diretos e indiretos e obteve faturamento de R$ 4,3 bilhões. A produção seguirá forte nos próximos anos. Para 2012, a estimativa é de crescer 5% em empregos e faturamento, segundo dados do próprio setor.
> 
> Os investimentos do Estado para a melhoria do transporte público metroferroviário também trazem outros benefícios para o setor industrial como a qualificação e aumento no volume de mão de obra especializada, além de ampliar as chances para a indústria crescer e tornar-se mais competitiva no mercado mundial.
> 
> A retomada da indústria não se limita à fabricação de carros de passageiros. Utilizando tecnologia de última geração, o Metrô e a CPTM estão recebendo investimentos tecnológicos para um novo sistema de sinalização. O CBTC, juntamente com o ATO, permitirá a redução dos intervalos entre os trens, além de incluir funções de automatismo como regulagem do sistema e abertura e fechamento de portas, entre outras.


----------



## mopc

São Paulo State government opens public tender for 4 new metro lines, totalling 99km of extension: 

Line 19 - Campo Belo - Guarulhos
Line 22 - (maybe as a monorail) Cotia (southwest)
Line 23 - Lapa - Via Dutra (Northern Arc)
Line 16 - Cachoeirinha - Ipiranga (North-Southeast)

In addition, two new lines are already in tender process: Line 6 (phase I, Brasilândia - São Joaquim - northwest - center) and Line 20 (12km - Moema - Lapa - central/south - west)

So São Paulo has 6 fully new subway lines in the oven, plus three already under construction: Line 2 metro extension (fictionally called line 15 but an extension of Line 2), Line 2 Monorail (will probably be renamed), line 17 (South-Southwest Monorail) and Line 5 extension (Adolfo Pinheiro - Chácara Klabin, fully underground, 11 stations, the most important extension at this moment).

So current network 335km (75km of CMSP/Metro; 260 of CPTM)

99 km of four new lines revealed today
11 km of line 5
20 km of Line 2 Monorail
12 km of line 20 
18 km of Line 17 Monorail (8km phase I + 10km phase II and III)
33 km of line 6 (fully underground - phase I will be only circa 15km)
12 km of line 15 (actually line 2)

205 km of new subway lines (not including Line 13 Guarulhos/Airport, a CPTM line which is already in tender and will start construction in 2013, about 15km but partly using existing Line 12 tracks), and not including planned Light Rail or Monorail Line 8 extension to Alphaville/Tamboré (still vague).

So São Paulo would exceed 530 km of single-fare, metro-like rail service when all these plans are completed (many are very likely to change) by 2035, give or take a decade. 

Map:























dinhojdal said:


> *Governo abre licitações para quatro novas linhas de metrô *
> Publicidade
> JOSÉ BENEDITO DA SILVA
> EDITOR-ADJUNTO DE "COTIDIANO"
> EDUARDO GERAQUE
> DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> O governo paulista abriu licitações para contratar os projetos funcionais de quatro novas linhas de metrô, além de uma extensão, em um total de 99 km, mais do que toda a rede atual, que é de 74 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O projeto funcional determina, entre outros, a localização exata e o tamanho das estações, a demanda de usuários e alternativas de traçado.
> 
> Não há prazo para o início das obras, mas nenhum desses novos ramais deve ficar pronto antes de 2020.
> 
> Duas linhas avançarão fora da capital: uma para Guarulhos, segunda maior cidade paulista, e outra para Cotia.
> 
> A de Guarulhos, em metrô convencional (subterrâneo), cruzará a região central rumo ao sul e chegará a áreas valorizadas da capital, como Campo Belo, Brooklin e Itaim Bibi.
> 
> Já a de Cotia, que pode ser monotrilho (trem sobre elevado) seguirá pelo eixo da rodovia Raposo Tavares, saindo do Morumbi e passando pela Granja Viana, região de condomínios, e vários bairros densamente povoados.
> 
> Uma das linhas mais importantes será a 23, paralela à marginal Tietê, que ligará a Lapa à via Dutra e cruzará bairros como Freguesia do Ó, Casa Verde, Limão e Santana.
> 
> Concluída, ela fechará um anel metroviário em torno do centro da capital, ampliando consideravelmente as integrações das linhas do metrô.
> 
> A quarta linha nova irá conectar a Cachoeirinha (zona norte) ao Ipiranga (sul), passando por áreas importantes do centro paulistano, como Bom Retiro, Brás e Cambuci.
> 
> O governo vai ainda contratar o projeto funcional da extensão da linha 20-rosa (Lapa-Moema), que também está em licitação. O prolongamento irá de Moema à av. Rudge Ramos, em São Bernardo do Campo.
> 
> Editoria de Arte/Folhapress
> 
> 
> O consultor privado Peter Alouche, que trabalhou por volta de três décadas no setor público, elogia o fato de o Metrô lançar vários projetos funcionais de uma única vez.
> 
> "É muito bom para a cidade e a comunidade técnica, porque permite que São Paulo tenha um menu de alternativas de linhas para serem submetidas à sociedade e poder público para análise."
> 
> Mas alerta. "Com projetos prontos, não se deve implantá-los de forma precipitada. As discussões públicas, que muitas vezes melhoram os projetos, são fundamentais".
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) pretende triplicar a rede até 2018, passando de 74 km para 200 km --atingiria, com isso, a dimensão atual do sistema de Paris (213 km). Desde que chegaram ao poder, em 1995, os tucanos construíram 25 km em 17 anos.
> 
> As novas linhas mais adiantadas hoje são a 6-laranja (Brasilândia-centro), 17-ouro (Congonhas-Morumbi) e 18-bronze (São Paulo-ABC) --as duas são monotrilho. Já estão em obras as extensões das linhas 5-lilás (Santo Amaro a Chácara Klabin), 4-amarela (Butantã a Taboão da Serra) e 2-verde (Vila Prudente a Cidade Tiradentes).
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...acoes-para-quatro-novas-linhas-de-metro.shtml


----------



## mopc

Line 20 news




PHCastro said:


> *Estado de São Paulo inicia chamamento público para estudos de viabilidade da Linha 20 do Metrô*
> 
> O Estado de São Paulo, por intermédio do Conselho Gestor de Parcerias Público-Privadas (CGPPP) e da Secretaria de Transportes Metropolitanos (STM), publicou o Chamamento Público nº 2/2012 "para a apresentação, por eventuais interessados, de manifestação de interesse para desenvolvimento de estudos e modelagem para a Linha 20 Rosa da Rede Metroviaria de São Paulo".
> 
> O chamamento público teve origem com a Manifestação de Interesse da Iniciativa Privada (MIP) apresentada pela Investimentos e Participações em Infra-estrutura S.A. – INVEPAR. A previsão de investimento no projeto é de R$ 7.500.000.000,00 (sete bilhões e quinhentos milhões de reais).
> 
> A Linha 20 Rosa interligará os municípios de São Paulo e São Bernardo do Campo e terá aproximadamente 25 (vinte e cinco) km de extensão (o trecho prioritário, foco dos estudos de viabilidade, é de 12,3 km). Será predominantemente subterrânea e promoverá a articulação da rede metroferroviária com os corredores de transporte coletivo ao longo do seu traçado.
> 
> Os estudos envolvem: projeto de engenharia; estudos de demanda; estimativas de receitas; estimativas de custos e despesas; análise de viabilidade econômico-financeira; modelo de remuneração da SPE; análise dos aspectos legais; e modelo de contratação.
> 
> O valor total do ressarcimento aos autores dos estudos selecionados pelo Estado será de R$ 5.000.000,00 (cinco milhões de reais). O pedido de autorização para a realização dos estudos deve ser feito no prazo de 30 (trinta) dias e o prazo para a preparação dos estudos será de 240 (duzentos e quarenta) dias.






Green Eyes said:


> *Metrô abre prazo para receber projetos de nova linha em São Paulo*
> 
> 
> O Metrô de São Paulo abriu nesta sexta-feira inscrições para empresas interessadas em apresentar projetos de estudo para a futura linha 20-rosa. Em sua primeira fase, a nova linha deverá ligar os bairros da Lapa (zona oeste) e Moema (zona sul).
> 
> De acordo o secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, a linha deve estar funcionando, no melhor cenário, apenas daqui a sete anos.
> 
> A linha terá 12,3 km de extensão com 14 estações, em locais como a avenida Rebouças e Faria Lima, praça Panamericana e Jardins. Ela terá conexões com outras linhas do metrô, como a 4-amarela, 2-verde e 5-lilás, e da CPTM, como a 7-rubi, 8-diamante e 9-esmeralda.
> 
> As empresas que têm intenção em desenvolver o projeto têm 30 dias para manifestar interesse.
> 
> Após esse prazo, elas terão 210 dias para apresentar os estudos e modelagens, que serão analisados por uma comissão composta por representantes do Conselho Gestor de Parcerias Público-Privadas, Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Companhia Paulista de Parcerias, Procuradoria Geral do Estado e da Unidade de Parceria Público-Privada.
> 
> A abertura da licitação para a nova linha deve acontecer no fim desde processo, apenas no ano que vem.
> 
> De acordo com o secretário, a linha 20-rosa tem demanda estimada em 600 mil passageiros por dia. Segundo o secretário, ela irá ajudar a desafogar o movimento na linha 9-esmeralda da CPTM.
> 
> "A linha 9 está se tornando uma linha carregada porque recebe todos do Grajaú, da linha lilás. É preciso ter linhas auxiliares paralela a ela, e a linha 20 se encaixa perfeitamente", disse o secretário.
> 
> *TRENS DA CPTM
> *
> O governo de São Paulo irá abrir licitação na próxima segunda-feira (6) para a compra de 65 novos trens que estarão presentes das linhas da CPTM.
> 
> O objetivo e aumentar a oferta e diminuir para três minutos os intervalos de um trem para o outro nas estações, que hoje chegam a seis minutos.
> 
> A previsão do governo é abrir as propostas no dia 11 de setembro e assinar o contrato das aquisições até outubro deste ano. A licitação prevê dois lotes --um de 35 trens e o outro de 30--, para acelerar a entrega dos trens, mas uma mesma empresa poderá vencer os dois.
> 
> A entrega dos trens pelas empresas deverá ocorrer entre 18 meses e 36 meses após a data da assinatura do contrato.
> 
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidiano/1131403-metro-abre-prazo-para-receber-projetos-de-nova-linha-em-sao-paulo.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Line 20 news*

Video: *"Metro calls on companies interestede in building Line 20" *


----

*Line 20 Overview* by Marcio Staffa, from the Brazilian forum:




Marcio Staffa said:


> Linha 20-Rosa do Metrô SP Lapa / Moema
> 
> Obtivemos o mapa oficial da Rede Futura do Metro de São Paulo, a Linha 20-Rosa do Metrô terá 12.3Km com 13 estações Ligará a Futura Estação Lapa Linha 20-Rosa até a Estação Moema onde será integrada com a Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô, passando pela futura estação de Juscelino Kubistcheck Linha 19-Celeste, e Estação Faria Lima da Linha 4-Amarela.
> 
> Segundo estudo preliminar da companhia, a linha 20 vai fazer a ligação entre os bairros Lapa (zona oeste) e Moema (zona sul) e deve ter, quando concluída, 14 paradas no trecho.
> 
> O projeto também prevê a criação das novas estações Aurélia e Cerro Corá na linha 2-verde, que serão ligadas à Vila Madalena.
> 
> De acordo com o edital, o valor estimado do Metrô para o investimento nas obras é de R$ 3.145.067,68, sendo que 60% poderá ser aplicado neste ano e 40% em 2013. O contrato terá duração por dez meses.
> 
> A concorrência é aberta à empresas brasileiras e estrangeiras --desde que estas tenham representação legal no Brasil com e sejam autorizadas a responder administrativa ou judicialmente.
> 
> De acordo com o edital, os documentos, as propostas técnicas e as comerciais deverão ser entregues no dia 5 de setembro, às 9h, na Sessão Pública de Recebimento.
> 
> A licitação será do tipo técnica e preço e os serviços serão realizados sob regime de empreitada por preço unitário.
> 
> Estações da Linha 20-Rosa do Metrô de São Paulo;
> 
> Lapa
> Pio XI
> São Gualler
> Panamericana
> Pedroso Moraes
> Faria Lima (acesso a Linha 4-Amarela)
> Rebouças
> Jardim América
> Jardim Europa
> Juscelino Kubistcheck
> Hélio Pellegrino (acesso á Linha 19-Celeste)
> Vila Helena
> Moema (acesso ás estações Moema Linha 5-Lilás e Linha 19-Celeste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linha 20-Rosa do Metrô SP terá lojas subterrâneas e acesso a prédios
> 
> Com uma demanda que, segundo os estudos do Metrô, não interfere no funcionamento das demais linhas do sistema, e localizada em um dos três principais centros financeiros e comerciais da cidade, a Linha 20-Rosa deverá ser um complexo de galerias subterrâneas, com lojas e acessos por baixo do solo às torres que compõem a paisagem da Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima.
> 
> Embora o projeto básico da linha ainda não tenha sido feito, o secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, diz que o Metrô vai "inovar" com essa construção. "Se tivesse isso na Avenida Paulista, não teríamos aquele sufoco na Estação Paulista-Consolação.
> 
> O usuário desceria na estação e seguiria pela galeria até a superfície. Não tem sentido você transportar 100 mil pessoas por apenas uma estação. Na Consolação, a pessoa pega o metrô para descer na Trianon", diz Fernandes.
> 
> A ideia é aproveitar as características já existentes na Faria Lima. "Á área tem um valor de m² altíssimo, uma concentração fantástica de negócios. Será uma bela oportunidade de criar um modelo de metrô novo."
> 
> PPP. A futura PPP da Linha 20 será diferente, por exemplo, do que ocorreu na Linha 4-Amarela, a primeira feita no País. No lugar de construir a linha e repassar a administração ao parceiro, na Linha 20 o Estado vai apenas ditar as diretrizes do projeto. Os projetos e as obras serão feitos pelo parceiro privado.
> 
> O governo, porém, tem cerca de R$ 2 bilhões, segundo o secretário, para investir na linha. O recurso vem de Cepacs - títulos imobiliários oferecidos pela Prefeitura durante a Operação Urbana Faria Lima.


----------



## mopc

*News *- São Paulo State government wants regional trains for Jundiaí, Sorocaba and Santos (each line less than 100 km). Preliminary projects for the Jundiaí line are already completed.




Green Eyes said:


> *Governo quer oferecer trem da capital para o interior e litoral de SP*
> 
> Ao menos três megaprojetos desenvolvidos pelo governo de São Paulo prometem colocar, novamente, os trens nos trilhos no Estado.
> 
> O primeiro plano que começa a deixar o papel é o que quer refazer a histórica ligação entre a capital e Jundiaí.
> 
> Os planos da gestão Alckmin é colocar em cinco anos, no máximo, trens diretos entre a Água Branca (zona oeste) e o centro de Jundiaí, que desde o século 19 é abastecido de uma ferrovia.
> 
> Jundiaí recebe trens desde 1867 e recebeu trens da Fepasa até janeiro de 1999.
> 
> Para esse projeto já foram concluídas as audiências públicas (indispensáveis para grandes licitações) e está pronto o projeto funcional, que aponta sua viabilidade e define até estações.
> 
> Santos e Sorocaba são outros dois destinos considerados prioritários para o governo por possuírem demandas por transporte público.
> 
> Principalmente de pessoas que moram nessas localidades, mas trabalham todos os dias na capital -fazendo o chamado "bate-volta".
> 
> Essas cidades já possuem linhas férreas com ligação com a capital, o que facilita a execução desses projetos porque são reduzidos os valores e prazos de desapropriações.
> 
> Rodrigo Marcondes/Folhapress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expresso turístico que sai da Estação da Luz, na região central, com destino à Jundiaí
> Para Santos e Sorocaba, os trens existentes são apenas para transporte de carga.
> 
> Para Jundiaí, até existe trem para passageiros diariamente, mas é pela CPTM. Isso significa uma hora e meia de viagem com 16 paradas pelo caminho e, ainda, a necessidade de uma baldeação em Francisco Morato, já na Grande São Paulo.
> 
> O governo ainda não sabe quanto custará uma passagem nesse trem. A viabilidade da volta desse transporte é, porém, oferecer uma opção mais barata para quem usa o carro, pagando pedágios.
> 
> *MARCA DE GOVERNO*
> 
> Além de não ser um projeto tão complicado quanto construir uma linha de metrô ou um trecho do Rodoanel, a possibilidade da volta dos trens é factível por contar com empenho especial do governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB).
> 
> Ele quer chegar a 2014, quando deve candidatar-se à reeleição, com as obras em andamento e poder colher os frutos pela implantação de um transporte aprovado por economistas a ecologistas.
> 
> O tucano quer uma marca forte para seu governo.
> 
> Em 2013, a administração Alckmin deve fazer novos estudos e pode ampliar o número de projetos. Serão estudadas regiões como Campinas e São José dos Campos.
> 
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidiano/1131974-governo-quer-oferecer-trem-da-capital-para-o-interior-e-litoral-de-sp.shtml


----------



## mopc

Line 8 trains and a few others




Lucas 5131 said:


> PASSEIO PELA LINHA 8 NO DOMINGO...


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail update


----------



## mopc

*CPTM *- headway will drop to 3 minutes with 65 new trains by 2014, currently Line 9 has 4 minute headways



OsascoStation2007 said:


> Atualizado em 08/08/2012
> 
> Intervalo entre os trens cai para 3 minutos, mas somente em 2014
> 
> Nas linhas que cortam a região Oeste os intervalos são de, atualmente, 4 minutos na linha 9 e de 5 minutos na 8
> 
> 
> Da redação
> ([email protected])
> 
> A partir de 2014, o intervalo médio entre os trens vai cair para 3 minutos. A maior velocidade será obtida a partir da entrada em operação de 65 novos trens, cuja licitação para compra foi aberta, na última sexta-feira, pelo governo do Estado, aliada a um reforço na rede elétrica que alimenta os ramais.
> 
> Nas linhas que cortam a região Oeste os intervalos são de, atualmente, 4 minutos na 9 (de Osasco ao Grajaú) e de 5 minutos na 8 (de Itapevi a Júlio Prestes). Mas, em horários de pico, eles chegam a duplicar.
> 
> De acordo com o governo do Estado, os novos trens terão oito carros e seguirão o mesmo modelo dos comprados recentemente, sem divisão entre os vagões. As primeiras unidades devem começar a ser entregues em 2014, já que o edital de licitação prevê o prazo de 18 meses a contar da data de emissão da Ordem de Serviço [OS]. O cronograma será definido após a conclusão da concorrência.
> 
> A CPTM informou também que os novos trens poderão circular em qualquer linha, pois virão equipados com equipamentos de bordo para CBTC (Communications-Based Train Control), ATC (Automatic Train Control) e ATO (Automatic Train Operation), que permitem essa adaptação. Já o número de composições para cada ramal ainda não foi definido.
> 
> http://webdiario.com.br/?din=view_noticias&id=70120


----------



## mopc

Line 17 monorail update 























































by Marcio Staffa 

original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 official construction update video*









Some stills I made:

Adolfo Pinheiro station (to be opened by late 2013)




































Phase II stations (to open by 2016)

Chácara Klabin station (connection to line 2)









Eucaliptos station 









Hospital São Paulo station









Moema station


----------



## mopc

Line 2 Monorail official construction update video for July 2012



fire_anderson said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Renovated train for Line 3*










by robssouza


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 official construction update video*









Some stills I made:

Adolfo Pinheiro station (to be opened by late 2013)




































Phase II stations (to open by 2016)

Chácara Klabin station (connection to line 2)









Eucaliptos station 









Hospital São Paulo station









Moema station


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail - official construction update video July 2012*


----------



## mopc

*News *- Metro hires studies for another three lines in the North Side (the same lines as has been posted here for the past few pasges)



HGP said:


> *Metrô contrata estudos para três novas linhas na Zona Norte de SP
> Governo abre seis licitações para estudar mais de 100 km em novas vias.
> Estações estão previstas para bairros como Cachoeirinha e Vila Maria.*
> 
> 
> Márcio Pinho Do G1 SP in http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...ra-tres-novas-linhas-na-zona-norte-de-sp.html
> 
> 
> 
> O Metrô de São Paulo abriu seis processos licitatórios nas últimas semanas para contratar estudos para cinco novas linhas e ampliações em projetos já em execução, totalizando 101,8 novos km. Os novos trajetos fazem parte do programa de desenvolvimento e crescimento do Metrô entre os anos de 2016 e 2030 e contemplam especialmente a Zona Norte da cidade com três linhas além da 6-Laranja, cuja execução já começou.
> 
> Se toda essa quantidade de linhas realmente sair do papel, o Metrô poderá dobrar os 100 km de rede que imagina ter em 2014, com inaugurações como a Linha 17-Ouro, na Avenida Jornalista Roberto Marinho - hoje são 74,3 km de linhas na capital.
> 
> Os projetos funcionais custarão R$ 22,8 milhões. Eles servem para determinar, por exemplo, o real trajeto da linha e a localização das estações. Durante os estudos, porém, podem ocorrer várias alterações de projeto.
> saiba mais
> 
> Metrô abre licitação para projeto de linha que ligará Moema à Lapa
> Metrô decreta desapropriações para construção de Linha 6 - Laranja
> Protesto por Metrô em Higienópolis tem catraca, churrasqueira e varal
> 
> Os novos estudos contemplam regiões que hoje não dispõem de serviços de transporte sobre trilhos. Uma das linhas, a Celeste-19, está prevista para sair de Guarulhos, passar por bairros da Zona Norte como a Vila Maria e chegar até o Campo Belo, na Zona Sul de São Paulo.
> 
> A linha servirá à população de Guarulhos e não especificamente aos usuários do aeroporto de Cumbica. Para isso, o governo do Estado mantém em projeto a criação de duas linhas de trem. Uma delas terá poucas paradas e se chamará Expresso Aeroporto, que deverá ser construído em parceria com a iniciativa privada. Segundo o governo do Estado, é preciso primeiro ver como ficará o projeto do trem bala, da União, para saber a viabilidade do projeto estadual.
> 
> A Zona Norte de São Paulo poderá receber também a Linha 23, que vai cruzar toda a Zona Norte paralelamente à Marginal Tietê, ligando a Lapa à Rodovia Presidente Dutra. E ainda a Linha 16, que deverá ligar a região do Ipiranga à Cachoeirinha.
> 
> O bairro do Ipiranga também deverá ser contemplado mais de uma vez. Isso porque um dos estudos a serem contratados se refere à expansão do monotrilho da Zona Leste até a Estação Ipiranga da CPTM. A previsão anterior era de que terminasse na Estação Vila Prudente, da Linha 2-Verde.
> 
> Proximidade
> Se as licitações abertas são para linhas que ainda podem demorar para sair, outros projetos do Metrô são mais factíveis e estão mais próximos de sair do papel. É o caso da Linha 6-Laranja, a primeira que passará pela Zona Norte da cidade antes da construção das demais previstas. O governo do estado já decretou diversas desapropriações para a execução dessa obra. A primeira fase da Linha 6-Laranja contempla o trecho de Vila Brasilândia a São Joaquim e tem previsão para entrega após 2014.
> 
> O governo do estado já constrói também a Linha 17-Ouro em formato de monotrilho, na Avenida Jornalista Roberto Marinho. O primeiro trecho, ligando a Marginal Pinheiros ao aeroporto de Congonhas, está previsto para ficar pronto em 2014.


----------



## mopc

*CPTM Line 9 - CPTM opens tender for Line 9 southern Expansion to Varginha (6 km)*



OsascoStation2007 said:


> Atualizado em 11/08/2012
> 
> CPTM abre licitação para nova fase do projeto de extensão da linha 9
> 
> 
> 
> As obras devem ser iniciadas ainda em 2012 e durarem cerca de 2 anos. Previsão de extensão é de 6 Km
> 
> 
> Da redação
> ([email protected])
> 
> O projeto de extensão da linha 9 da CPTM, que hoje liga Osasco ao Grajaú, até a região de Varginha, na zona Sul da Capital, deu mais um passo. A companhia abriu ontem licitação para contratar serviços especializados de supervisão técnica dos projetos básico e executivo do prolongamento desse ramal, que estão sendo elaborados desde dezembro.
> 
> O edital pode ser retirado até 13 de setembro no site www.cptm.sp.gov.br. A supervisão abre caminho para a conclusão dos projetos básico e executivo, que avaliam a viabilidade técnica, os impactos e os custos das obras. Após o término dos estudos, a CPTM pode abrir a licitação para escolher a empresa que será responsável pela implantação da extensão da linha.
> 
> A previsão é de que a linha 9 ganhe mais 6 quilômetros, com investimentos de R$ 258 milhões. As obras devem ser iniciadas ainda em 2012 e durarem cerca de 2 anos. O ramal é o que mais cresce em termos de passageiros no sistema ferroviário. Foram mais 98 mil usuários por dia, em média, entre 2010 e 2010, o que representa um crescimento de 36%.
> 
> 
> http://www.webdiario.com.br/?din=view_noticias&id=70234


----------



## mopc

*Brás station* (CPTM section)










by Unirod


----------



## mopc

*New articulated trolleybuses*



Lro A C said:


> Já com o prefixo 8160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E o Ex-Poluidor,8152,nunca vi esse ônibus.


----------



## mopc

*Line 3 - Pedro II station*










by Diego 3336


----------



## mopc

*Line 6 news* - construction to take a maximum of 6 years (starting probably next year, 2013) and private operator to exploit the line for 19 years. 




PHCastro said:


> Modelagem final da Linha 6 do Metrô de São Paulo aproveitou 67,80% dos estudos de viabilidade apresentados pela iniciativa privada
> 
> O Chamamento Público 1/2011, divulgado pelo Estado de São Paulo em 05/10/2011 e que obteve estudos de viabilidade para a PPP da Linha 6 - Laranja da Rede Metroviária de São Paulo de 3 (três) empresas interessadas, teve como resultado final o aproveitamento de 67,80% dos estudos apresentados.
> 
> As empresas participantes do Procedimento de Manifestação de Interesse (PMI) terão direito ao ressarcimento total de R$ 5.152.800,00 (cinco milhões cento e cinquenta e dois mil e oitocentos reais) em função dos estudos de viabilidade aproveitados na modelagem final do projeto.
> 
> Os estudos da Galvão Engenharia S.A. e Somague Engenharia S.A. foram aproveitados em um percentual de 20,29% do total utilizado, cabendo um ressarcimento de R$ 1.045.601,00 (um milhão, quarenta e cinco mil e seiscentos e um reais). Dos estudos apresentados pela Construtora Queiroz Galvão S.A., foram aproveitados em um percentual de 35,65% do total utilizado, cabendo um ressarcimento de R$ 1.837.193,00 (um milhão, oitocentos e trinta e sete mil e cento e noventa e três reais). Por sua vez, os estudos apresentados pela Odebrecht Transport Participações S.A. foram aproveitados em um percentual de 44,05% do total utilizado, cabendo um ressarcimento de R$ 2.270.005,00 (dois milhões, duzentos e setenta mil e cinco reais).
> 
> Em breve a Secretaria de Transportes Metropolitanos realizará a consulta pública da concessão patrocinada da Linha 6, trecho Brasilândia-São Joaquim, com extensão de 13 (treze) km e 15 (quinze) estações.* O prazo contratual é de 25 (vinte e cinco) anos, sendo 6 (seis) anos para implantação do empreendimento e 19 (dezenove) anos para exploração comercial da linha.* A tarifa de remuneração da SPE será de R$ 1,50 (um real e cinquenta centavos) por passageiro transportado.
> 
> Foram consideradas receitas acessórias de 15% da remuneração tarifária, de modo que a receita anual média estimada para a SPE é de R$ 1,36 bilhão/ano. Com a soma entre remuneração tarifária e receita acessória chegando a R$ 305,5 milhões, a necessidade de contraprestação anual será de R$ 1,055 bilhão.


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 monorail update*

Oratório station 



























track switch structure





















Monorail vehicle mockup exhibit opened today next to Vila Prudente station


----------



## mopc

*Metro releases Tender Call for Line 5 Extension to Jardim Ângela* - currently, line 5 is being expanded toward the city's inner region, this expansion is to the other side, beyond its current terminus at Capão Redondo. It will be 3.7 km long with three stations.



SavianoMarcio said:


> *AVISO DE LICITAÇÃO*
> 
> *CONCORRÊNCIA INTERNACIONAL Nº 41041213 – RETIRRATIFICAÇÃO - PRESTAÇÃO DE SERVIÇOS DE DESENVOLVIMENTO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LIGAÇÃO CAPÃO REDONDO - JARDIM ÂNGELA DA LINHA 5 - LILÁS DA COMPANHIA DO METROPOLITANO DE SÃO PAULO - METRÔ - LOTE 3.*
> 
> A COMPANHIA DO METROPOLITANO DE SÃO PAULO - METRÔ torna público que se encontra aberta a Licitação acima, em conformidade com Lei Estadual nº 6.544/89 e a Lei Federal nº 8.666/93, com suas alterações.
> O Edital completo pode ser obtido gratuitamente por meio da Internet, no site www.metro.sp.gov.br, ou retirado no Protocolo da Gerência de Contratações e Compras, situado na Rua Boa Vista, 175 – 2º Andar – São Paulo, Capital, no período de 13/08/2012 a 26/09/2012, das 9h as 11h30 e das 13h30 as 16h30, mediante pagamento de R$ 10,00 para aquisição da versão impressa em papel, ou da versão em CD-R.
> Os documentos e as propostas deverão ser entregues na Sessão Pública de Recebimento e Abertura, marcada para o dia 28/09/2012, às 09h00, com tolerância de quinze minutos, no mesmo endereço.
> 
> Esta licitação é do tipo “Técnica e Preço”.
> Os serviços serão executados sob o regime de empreitada por preço global.
> 
> Nesta Licitação:
> 
> *TERMO DE REFERÊNCIA*
> 
> *CONTRATAÇÃO DE EMPRESA PARA O DESENVOLVIMENTO DO PROJETO FUNCIONAL DA LIGAÇÃO CAPÃO REDONDO – JARDIM ÁNGELA, DA LINHA 5 – LILÁS DO METRÔ DE SÃO PAULO.*
> 
> *1. INTRODUÇÃO*
> A Linha 5 – Lilás, que ligará as regiões sul e centro-leste da Região Metropolitana de São Paulo, faz parte da Rede Futura do Metrô. Prevê-se extensão total de 19,9 km entre as estações Capão Redondo e Chácara Klabin.
> O trecho entre Capão Redondo e Largo Treze, com 8,4 km de extensão, encontra-se em operação desde 2002. O trecho entre Largo Treze e Chácara Klabin, com 11,5 Km de extensão, encontra-se em implantação.
> 
> O objeto deste termo de referência é o desenvolvimento do projeto funcional da extensão da Linha 5 – Lilás de Capão Redondo a Jardim Ângela. Serão acrescentados aproximadamente 3,7 km de linha e 3 estações. Será também parte integrante do projeto trecho adicional de aproximadamente 500 m após a estação terminal em Jardim Ângela, para manobra e estacionamento de trens. Deverá ser avaliada a necessidade de pátio adicional com respectivo acesso, cuja pesquisa de alternativas de localização também fará parte do projeto. Também deverá ser reavaliada a configuração da estação Santo Amaro do Metrô e da CPTM, em função do aumento das transferências previstas com a operação do novo trecho. O projeto funcional deverá propor modificações nessas estações, se necessárias.
> 
> Sua implantação possibilitará estabelecer a continuidade da Linha 5 – Lilás no sentido Sudoeste até Jardim Ângela, atendendo áreas com reconhecida deficiência de transporte. A diretriz proposta tem início na estação Capão Redondo, desenvolvendo-se paralelamente ao eixo da Avenida Ellis Maas, passando pela Praça Salvador Correia, Avenida Com. Sant'anna, Praça Prof. Mário dos Santos, Avenida Visconde do Rio Grande, Ruas Tobias Stimmer e Serafim Alvarez, prosseguindo até o Terminal Jardim Ângela, com o qual se integrará. Essa diretriz mostra-se como uma das alternativas mais curtas para se chegar ao Jardim Ângela. Ela permitirá interligar entre outros, Jardim Piracema, Parque Santana, Jardim Sagrado Coração de Jesus, Jardim São José e Jardim Copacabana, bairros que não dispõem de conexões viárias eficientes.
> 
> Estão previstas 3 estações, destacando-se Jardim Ângela, futuro local de integração com o terminal de ônibus homônimo da SPTrans. As estações Parque Santo Dias e São José têm potencial para atendimento lindeiro e integração com o serviço ônibus de passagem. Haverá conexão com importantes eixos de transporte coletivo por ônibus, tais como Avenidas Ellis Maas, Comendador Sant'anna e Visconde do Rio Grande, Rua Henrique Sam Mindlin e Estrada M'boi-mirim.
> 
> Nas áreas de influência da Estrada M'Boi-Mirim, entre Largo Treze e Jardim Ângela, e da Estrada de Itapecerica/Estrada de Campo Limpo, entre Capão Redondo e Vila Sônia, a SPTrans desenvolveu estudos visando a implantação de monotrilho. Essas áreas deverão ser adequadamente ligadas ao metrô, para garantir a qualidade de acesso do usuário ao sistema de transporte coletivo, que será reorganizado e integrado com ônibus e automóveis.
> 
> O escopo do projeto funcional inclui a avaliação desses estudos e a proposição de adequações, se necessárias. Face ao impacto esperado com a implantação do metrô, deverão ser verificadas as soluções de transporte propostas, comparando-as com a utilização de outros modos, entre eles a alternativa de reforma e complementação dos corredores de ônibus existentes na região. A implantação de corredores de ônibus precursores, para serem substituídos em etapas posteriores por monotrilho ou metrô, também deverá ser avaliada. Esses estudos serão parte integrante da proposta de reorganização e integração do transporte coletivo e deverão ser incluídos em capítulo específico no relatório RT-5 mencionado adiante.
> 
> A diretriz de traçado, bem como as localizações, quantidades e nomes de estações, mencionados neste termo, são indicativos, podendo ser alterados durante o projeto ou em decorrência de estudos desenvolvidos pelo Metrô.
> 
> *2. JUSTIFICATIVA*
> O estudo de Rede Futura do Metrô propõe alternativas para atender áreas carentes de transporte coletivo. O trecho em questão, embora não fosse anteriormente considerado, atenderá a população dos bairros já mencionados, que constituem um vetor extremamente carente de transporte de alta capacidade. Devido seu posicionamento estratégico, com a estação terminal proposta ao lado do Terminal Jardim Ângela da SPTrans, constituirá alternativa de deslocamento para Santo Amaro, Centro e Centro Expandido de São Paulo. Dessa forma, contribuirá para aliviar e atender a intensa demanda por transporte coletivo do eixo da Estrada M'boi-mirim. Sua área de influência atenderá indiretamente até o Jardim São Luís, cujos ônibus, no contra fluxo da Estrada M'boi-mirim, constituirão importante alternativa de transporte para a população da região, mediante integração com o metrô na futura estação Jardim Ângela. Adicionalmente, os futuros usuários do trecho poderão acessar número ainda maior de destinos por meio da integração com a CPTM na estação Santo Amaro.
> 
> *3. OBJETIVO*
> O objetivo deste termo de referência é estabelecer as condições, atividades e cronograma para a contratação de empresa de consultoria para a elaboração do projeto funcional do trecho Capão Redondo – Jardim Ângela, da Linha 5 – Lilás do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Das licitação do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licitacao/licitacao-list.aspx


----------



## mopc

Line 3 (foreground) and Line 12 train










by Diego3336


----------



## Ozymandias76

*Parabens*

Sergio, congrats for the thread with great pics and info!

Best regards.

Sergio, parabens pelo thread e pelas fotos. 

Tenho contatos na CPTM entao espero dar contribuicoes no futuro.

Abracos e continue postando!


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 Monorail* - mockup of Bombardier Innovia 300 to be used in the line, now in exhibit near Vila Prudente station



Green Eyes said:


> 1) Pequeno molde, tipo kinderovo, para montar seu pequeno monotrilho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Mapa da linha no panfleto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Estação Vila Prudente do monotrilho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Pilares em frente a Estação Vila Prudente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Estação Vila Prudente do metrô, uma das mais bonitas do sistema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Não entendi essa trecho Ana Rosa - Oratório
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Mais da frente da estação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Mais pilares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Cartaz promocional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Frente do trem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Outro ângulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Porta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15) Lateral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17) Mapa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18) Continuação do mapa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20) Parte de dentro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21) Fundo do carro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22) Teto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23) Visão de fundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24) Colado na lateral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25) Visão da frente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26) Bancos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27) Mais um mapa, essa colado em cima da porta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28) Janela do trem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29) Mais uma da frente do trem


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 update* - construction site of Brooklin station










by Alex


----------



## mopc

*News *- Época weekly magazine report on monorails and controversy




gregobrasileiro said:


> *Vem aí o monotrilho*
> 
> Gostem dele ou não, seu primeiro trecho, na zona leste, deverá entrar em operação em 2013. Até que ponto vale a pena alterar a paisagem urbana para ter mobilidade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Fernanda Nascimento • Fotos Simon Plestenjak
> 
> Eles chegaram sem fazer alarde, no final de 2009. Com calças azuis, capacetes e coletes laranja, foram pouco a pouco transformando a paisagem da Avenida Luiz Ignácio de Anhaia Mello, na Vila Prudente. Primeiro cercaram o canteiro central com tapumes de madeira, o que impediu a visão dos motoristas. Depois, se multiplicaram. Hoje, mais de 800 pessoas dão expediente no local. Não dá mais para esconder o resultado do trabalho já realizado: eles instalaram 64 pilastras de 15 metros de altura, unidas por vigas de 70 toneladas. Sobre elas, em 2013, correrá o primeiro monotrilho de São Paulo.
> 
> O trecho da Anhaia Mello vai ligar a estação Vila Prudente do metrô, da Linha 2-Verde, a uma nova plataforma, chamada Oratório, a 2 quilômetros de distância. O trabalho não para aí. Falta fincar outras 750 colunas para que o sistema chegue até o bairro de Cidade Tiradentes. A conclusão desse percurso está prevista para 2016. No mesmo ano, deverá ser finalizada a Linha 17-Ouro do monotrilho, que vai unir o Jabaquara e o Morumbi, passando pelo Aeroporto de Congonhas. As obras da primeira etapa desse ramal (antes de cruzar o Rio Pinheiros) estão sendo tocadas por 200 operários desde março e deverão terminar daqui a dois anos. E haverá uma terceira linha, a 18-Bronze, entre a Zona Leste e São Bernardo do Campo. Ela começa a sair do papel no ano que vem (veja o mapa). Somando tudo, São Paulo poderá chegar a 2016 com 62 quilômetros de trilhos suspensos.
> 
> O número não deixa dúvidas: a paisagem da cidade será alterada. E vem daí a maior crítica dos opositores do monotrilho. O Elevado Costa e Silva, ou Minhocão, é o principal responsável (junto com ex-prefeito Paulo Maluf, que o construiu) pela degradação de seu entorno, historicamente associado ao consumo de drogas e a mendigos. O mesmo fenômeno se repetiu ao longo da Linha 1-Azul do metrô, no trecho em que ela corre suspensa, entre as estações Armênia, no Centro, e Parada Inglesa, na Zona Norte. As comparações são possíveis, mas carecem de ressalvas. As duas vigas do monotrilho, sobre as quais os trens vão correr, ficam afastadas entre si, o que permite a passagem de luz. Já as pistas do Minhocão medem 20 metros de largura. “O monotrilho não vai fazer uma sombra constante”, diz o arquiteto Alberto Epifani, gerente de planeja-mento do metrô.
> 
> O impacto das estações, igualmente suspensas, é um pouco maior. Com cerca de 800 metros quadrados de área, serão construídas, em média, a cada 1,1 quilômetro. “O espaço embaixo delas poderá ficar abandonado, como em viadutos”, diz Sergio Ejzenberg, mestre em transportes pela USP.
> 
> Para quem vai conviver de perto com a novidade, a preocupação é generalizada. E já há gritaria. “Não me conformo com a ideia de avistar um trem da minha janela quase a cada minuto”, diz Patricia Tozzi Rodrigues, síndica de um prédio em frente à futura Linha Ouro, na Avenida Jorge João Saad, no Morumbi. “Moro numa avenida tão linda, tão arborizada. Agora, tudo vai virar concreto.” Ela tem certa razão. Embora parques e ciclovias nas regiões envolvidas façam parte dos planos, toda árvore que hoje está no caminho dos trilhos será derrubada para dar lugar às pilastras, que equivalem a edifícios de sete andares. Mas, ao contrário das estridentes composições do metrô, cujas rodas são de ferro, os trens do monotrilho têm pneus de borracha, o que reduz a emissão de ruídos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As obras no Morumbi, conhecido por reunir aguerridas associações de moradores, divide opiniões. Líder comunitário da favela de Paraisópolis, a maior do bairro, com 40 mil habitantes, Gilson Rodrigues chegou a defender o projeto numa audiência pública sobre o assunto na Assembleia Legislativa, em maio. “Ele vai permitir às pessoas que hoje levam até três horas para chegar ao Centro fazer a mesma viagem em 20 minutos”, afirma. “É a solução mais rápida e eficiente para sanar nossa carência de transporte público.” Em 2010, a Sociedade dos Amigos da Vila Inah (Saviah), uma das agremiações mais combativas do bairro, entrou com uma representação no Ministério Público Estadual e conseguiu na Justiça a suspensão temporária da licitação do projeto. “Faremos o que estiver ao nosso alcance para impedir esse traçado”, diz o presidente da entidade, Yves Jadoul. “Esse percurso foi desenhado para a Copa do Mundo, quando todo mundo achava que o Estádio do Morumbi iria abrigar as partidas”, afirma Deise Bonome, uma das ativistas do movimento Defenda São Paulo, formado por 50 agremiações da região. “Não temos nada contra o transporte sobre trilhos, mas somos favoráveis que ele chegue pelo subsolo, como na maior parte da cidade.”
> 
> A ideia é rechaçada pelos técnicos da Secretaria dos Transportes Metropolitanos. Segundo eles, um metrô que cruzasse o Morumbi em direção ao estádio, passando por Paraisópolis, seria utilizado por 48 mil pessoas a cada hora – e isso daqui a 20 anos, segundo as projeções atuais. Com capacidade para atender de 70 mil a 96 mil passageiros por hora, o monotrilho idealizado para São Paulo já seria suficiente para aplacar a carência por transporte público da região. É improvável, portanto, que ele seja substituído pelo metrô, indicado para suprir demandas muito maiores. “É claro que o impacto do monotrilho é considerável. Mas nossas decisões são baseadas na necessidade da população, e não no aspecto visual”, afirma Mauro Biazotti, diretor de planejamento e expansão do governo estadual.
> 
> Há quem argumente que o melhor para o Morumbi seriam faixas exclusivas de ônibus, que dão conta de demandas menores. Outra proposta é construir ali corredores sem cruzamentos, para não atrasar as viagens. Foi com a adoção desse modelo, conhecido como Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), que Curitiba virou referência mundial em mobilidade urbana. “Adequar a estrutura já existente da cidade sai muito mais barato”, afirma Adriano Murgel Branco, ex-secretário de Transportes de São Paulo. Alguns especialistas apostam na construção de um sistema semelhante ao monotrilho, mas no nível das ruas, chamado de Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A principal vantagem do monotrilho é custar menos que o metrô. Cada quilômetro suspenso sai por cerca de R$ 150 milhões. Construir a mesma distância debaixo de terra custa em média R$ 400 milhões. “Nossos recursos são limitados. Optar pelo mais barato é quase uma obrigação”, diz Biazotti.
> 
> O preço somado das três linhas do monotrilho, com mais 60 quilômetros de extensão, será de R$ 12,2 bilhões. Para efeito de comparação, as obras da Linha 5-Lilás, que vão dar a ela mais 11 quilômetros, estão orçadas em R$ 6,9 bilhões.
> 
> A construção dos monotrilhos que cortam o Morumbi e a Zona Leste está a cargo do governo estadual. Quando estiverem finalizados, os dois serão repassados à iniciativa privada. Para tirar do papel o ramal que chega ao ABC, optou-se pela criação uma parceria público-privada (PPP), ainda em fase de licitação.
> 
> É fácil entender por que o metrô sai mais caro. Os riscos e desafios de escavar túneis a uma profundidade média de 40 metros são imensos – basta lembrar o acidente na estação Pinheiros da Linha 4-Amarela em 2007, que matou sete pessoas. Outra explicação para a diferença de valores é o baixo número de desapropriações relacionado ao monotrilho. A expansão do ramal verde com o modelo elevado exigirá a demolição de 288 imóveis, bem abaixo do necessário para qualquer metrô sair do papel. Outras 56 casas serão derrubadas para a implantação da Linha Ouro. Uma delas, na Rua Dr. Flávio Américo Maurano, no Morumbi, pertence à psicóloga Celi Isabel Alves Tavares. Moradora do bairro há 17 anos, ela recebeu há dois meses a notícia de que teria de se mudar. Está resignada. “Nunca imaginei que isso fosse acontecer. A região era muito tranquila quando cheguei por aqui”, diz. “Paciência. Não dá para ir contra o desenvolvimento.”
> 
> Os custos operacionais também provocam polêmica. Uma dissertação elaborada pelo pesquisador Adalberto Maluf Filho, do Instituto de Relações Internacionais da USP, sustenta que o monotrilho causa prejuízos mensais, em função dos altos gastos com manutenção. Segundo Maluf Filho, o de Kuala Lumpur, na Malásia, criou uma dívida de cerca de US$ 14 milhões nos primeiros oito meses de operação. Em Las Vegas, nos Estados Unidos, o sistema teria amargado um prejuízo de US$ 70 mil por dia no início. O governo de São Paulo garante que os R$ 3 cobrados por bilhete serão suficientes para que o monotrilho não deixe dívidas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ao redor do mundo, esse modelo é utilizado para fins distintos. Na maioria dos casos, atende áreas turísticas. É o caso do de Sydney, na Austrália, que serve apenas aos visitantes do centro comercial – e que por isso será demolido (leia abaixo).
> 
> O exemplo mais lembrado pelos defensores do sistema é o de Tóquio. O monotrilho de lá liga um dos aeroportos ao centro e carrega mais de 200 mil pessoas por dia. “O resultado prático desse meio de transporte aqui ainda é uma incógnita”, diz Murgel Branco, ex-secretário de Transportes de São Paulo.
> 
> Ninguém questiona, no entanto, o martírio que é se locomover por aqui. Castigada diariamente por congestionamentos catastróficos, a cidade dispõe de míseros 74 quilômetros de metrô. É muito pouco para atender uma população de 11 milhões de pessoas. Metrópoles de mesmo porte, como Tóquio e Nova York, têm cerca de 300 quilômetros de trilhos subterrâneos. Londres atualmente investe para modernizar sua malha de 408 quilômetros, que começou a funcionar em 1863. O ritmo de expansão dos trilhos em São Paulo é de 2 quilômetros por ano. Essa velocidade vai aumentar com o monotrilho. Todos esperam que as mudanças não sejam apenas visuais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exemplos de fora
> 
> Ao redor do mundo, o monotrilho foi utilizado para fins diversos
> 
> Kuala Lumpur (Malásia)
> Na capital do país asiático, o sistema apresentou problemas antes mesmo de entrar em funcionamento, ferindo um pedestre durante um teste, em 2002. Desde a inauguração, tem atraído mais passageiros para seus 8,6 quilômetros. Estatizado após a falência da empresa que o construiu, não será expandido.
> 
> Las Vegas (EUA)
> Por US$ 5, é possível utilizar o monotrilho da cidade, que liga hotéis, cassinos e centros de convenções. Os 6 quilômetros de trilhos foram inaugurados em 2004, depois de muitos atrasos causados por problemas como o descolamento de peças. Falhas mecânicas e elétricas fecharam o sistema temporariamente em várias ocasiões.
> 
> Tóquio (Japão)
> Na capital japonesa, o monotrilho é responsável por ligar um aeroporto ao centro. Mais de 200 mil passageiros pagam US$ 5 para fazer o trajeto todos os dias. O último quilômetro do sistema foi construído em 1964, para a Olimpíada.
> 
> Sydney (Austrália)
> Depois de duas décadas, o monotrilho de lá está com os dias contados. O governo marcou o fim das operações para 2013. A razão: o sistema serve apenas ao centro comercial e não está interligado a outros meios de transporte.
> 
> Disney World (EUA)
> Com três linhas, foi inaugurado em 1971, junto com o famoso complexo de diversão da Flórida.
> 
> http://epocasaopaulo.globo.com/vida-urbana/vem-ai-o-monotrilho/


----------



## mopc

News - TV report on CPTM problems and solutions


----------



## mopc

*Video *- Cabin view video of Line 3 full length Barra Funda - Itaquera


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 monorail* - first columns on the rise



RMeier said:


> Trecho entre a av. Santo Amaro e o viaduto da Vereador José Diniz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O segundo pilar já começa a ter a estrutura da escada de acesso montada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho a impressão que o formato será diferente da linha 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As perfurações do trecho perto Zacarias de Góis parecem estar num ritmo mais veloz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparando as primeiras concretagens do trecho


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 update* - Borba Gato station construction site










by RMeier


----------



## mopc

*Line 12* - render of future renovated São Miguel Paulista station




Marcio Staffa said:


> O projeto arquitetônico é da Una Arquitetos.
> 
> Nova estação São Miguel Paulista


----------



## mopc

*Line 12* - São Miguel Paulista station renovation status, by Unirod




Unirod said:


>



Bonus - Brás station - Alstom 2070 series train serving line 12


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Caio triple bus*


----------



## mopc

*Line 9 and 8 - O renovation of Osasco station *




IcaroSP said:


> Muito obrigado Thales, oque vale é a intenção (Fotos tiradas em ritmo de terremoto) kkkkkkkkk...
> 
> Recentemente perguntaram como andam as obras em Osasco... Segue update:
> 
> Terminal norte sendo construido em um bom ritmo (Falta colocar a cobertura em outras 2 plataformas do terminal de ônibus, acredito que só irão passar ônibus da EMTU ai...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------
> Plataforma em passos de tartaruga manca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------
> Reparem na raspagem da lateral da plataforma nova, p/ colocação das pedras de granito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------
> Terminal norte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enfim, Osasco não vai passar muito disso até o final do ano, no maximo vão terminar o terminal e colocar piso na plataforma nova... A licitação da fase 2 já está p/ ser lançada, sendo preparada pela CPTM.


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 Monorail - Oratório station update and vehicle mockup*




Fernando Giolo said:


> Trabalhos continuam na EO!!! Domingão com belo sol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPT...


----------



## mopc

*Line 18 Monorail *- interested companies present their proposals, below a summary by a forumer:




PHCastro said:


> Prezados, seguem abaixo algumas informações acerca dos estudos realizados para a futura Linha 18 - Bronze.
> 
> Foram cadastrados 12 (doze) interessados para a realização dos estudos:
> 
> • CR Almeida S.A. Engenharia de Obras,
> • Contern Construções e Comércio Ltda,
> • Auto Viação ABC Ltda,
> • Brasell Gestão Empresarial Ltda,
> • Transporta – Consultoria em Transportes Ltda,
> • CMT Consórcio Metropolitanos de Transportes,
> • Delta Construções S.A.,
> • Headwayx Engenharia Ltda,
> • Tiisa Triunfo IESA Infraestrutura S.A.,
> • Mitsui e Co (Brasil) S.A.,
> • Invepar Investimentos e Participações em Infraestrutura S.A./Construtora Queiroz Galvão S.A./ Bombardier Transportation Brasil Ltda; e
> • Odebrecht Transport Participações S.A
> 
> Encerrado o prazo para entrega dos estudos em 16/07/12, foram recebidos os estudos por parte de 04 (quatro) cadastrados:
> 
> • Brasell Gestão Empresarial Ltda;
> • CMT Consórcio Metropolitanos de Transportes;
> • Invepar Investimentos e Participações em Infraestrutura S.A./ Construtora
> Queiroz Galvão S.A./ Bombardier Transportation Brasil Ltda; e
> • Odebrecht Transport Participações S.A;
> 
> Fonte: Secretaria do Planejamento do Governo de São Paulo


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail* - update first pillar rises



Marcio Staffa said:


> 20/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caixas amarelas, que é isso ? A futura estação Brooklin Paulista lá no fundo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vereador José Diniz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que gostem!


----------



## mopc

Line 4 update - Oscar Freire station (phase II station to open by 2013 or 2014)




























by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 update *- Brooklin station well being dug by clam-shell digging machine






by Alex


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 monorail update *- Oratório station




Paulo Arós said:


> *Atualização das obras da estação Oratório*


----------



## mopc

*Lines 12 and 3 - a few shots*




Diego3336 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*News - State government wants to have over R$ 8 billion (US$ 4 billion) invested in the Sao Paulo heavy rail system until the end of 2014*




Green Eyes said:


> *SP quer encerrar mandato com R$ 8 bi em metrô e trens
> 
> SÃO PAULO -* O governo do Estado de São Paulo pretende chegar ao último ano de mandato (2014) com investimentos de pelo menos R$ 8 bilhões no metrô da capital e no sistema de trens da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM).
> 
> No ano passado, os recursos somaram R$ 2,9 bilhões e neste ano devem ficar próximos de R$ 5 bilhões. As afirmações foram feitas nesta quarta-feira pelo secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos do Estado de São Paulo, Jurandir Fernandes, que participou de evento no Sindicato dos Engenheiros do Estado de São Paulo (SEEP). "É um desafio enorme, mas tem de ser feito", disse.
> 
> Fernandes disse que hoje o Estado já possui financiamentos contratados de cerca de R$ 14 bilhões para projetos no setor e que até dezembro esse número deve subir para R$ 18 bilhões.
> 
> Durante palestra, ele fez uma ressalva sobre o sistema de tarifa integrada para os usuários do metrô e da CPTM. De acordo com ele, no começo da década, 64,2% dos usuários da CPTM eram pagantes diretos do sistema. Hoje, devido à integração com as estações do metrô, esse porcentual recuou para 55,7%. "Há de se rever com muito cuidado a política tarifária", afirmou.
> 
> 
> 
> http://economia.estadao.com.br/noticias/economia+geral,sp-quer-encerrar-mandato-com-r-8-bi-em-metro-e-trens,124047,0.htm


----------



## mopc

*Line 18 Monorail* - Newspaper article on problems with expropriations and high tension lines



> 22/08/2012 - 04h00
> *Monotrilho vai trombar com linhas de alta-tensão em São Paulo*
> 
> 
> EDUARDO GERAQUE
> DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> O monotrilho da linha 18-bronze do Metrô, que vai ligar a zona leste da capital ao ABC, tem pela frente no seu traçado, entre outros obstáculos, linhas elétricas de alta tensão em seis lugares.
> 
> O trem ainda irá cortar bairros residenciais e desapropriar dois campos de clubes de futebol tradicionais, um deles reformado recentemente por R$ 2 milhões.
> 
> As informações estão no EIA-Rima (estudo de impacto ambiental) apresentado pelo Metrô para obter o licenciamento ambiental prévio da obra -ele cita o caso das torres de energia como importante interferência na infraestrutura urbana no ABC.
> 
> Como o trem vai circular a uma altura média de 20 metros em todo o trajeto, é impossível que a nova construção e as torres de alta tensão dividam o mesmo espaço.
> 
> Os impactos da obra, que deverá ficar pronta, na primeira fase, em 2015, preocupam moradores de São Bernardo do Campo há um ano.
> 
> A estação Baeta Neves, por exemplo, está projetada sobre a torre de um condomínio de alto padrão, recém-entregue aos compradores. O estudo inicial errou ao apresentar a área como desocupada.
> 
> Os moradores da região que temem pelo barulho do futuro trem também não estão totalmente errados, indica o estudo. O texto cita a necessidade de que sejam feitos, pelo governo, constantes programas de monitoramento do barulho do monotrilho.
> 
> Outros dois problemas são as possíveis desapropriações do Lavínia Esporte Clube e do Triângulo Esporte Clube.
> 
> A sede do Lavínia acaba de ser reformada. No ano passado, o próprio prefeito de São Bernardo, Luiz Marinho (PT), inaugurou o centro esportivo. A prefeitura investiu mais de R$ 2 milhões na reforma.
> 
> No total, estima o estudo de impacto ambiental, vão ser desapropriados 203 mil m². Quase 40% da área é classificada como residencial.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail - schemes*



SavianoMarcio said:


> Das licitações do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licitacao/licitacao-list.aspx
> 
> *ESQUEMÁTICO:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PONTE PANAMBY:*





SavianoMarcio said:


> *01 - ESTAÇÃO JABAQUARA.* Ela ficará bem em cima da saída do pátio Jabaquara, notem a projeção da estação do metrô e do túnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *02 - ESTAÇÃO HOSPITAL SABÓIA.* Irá comer uma pedacinho do barranco ao lado do pátio Jabaquara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *03 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *04 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *05 - ESTAÇÃO CIDADE LEONOR.* A 1° de 3 estações dentro do futuro parque municipal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *06 - *Todas as estações terão 60 metros de extensão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *07 - ESTAÇÃO VILA BABILONIA.* Junto a futura via parque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *08 - ESTAÇÃO VILA PAULISTA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *09 -* Salas técnicas abaixo da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11 - ESTAÇÃO JARDIM AEROPORTO.* Estação atípica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12 - * Vias centrais e plataformas laterais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13 -* Ficará a Oeste do pátio dos trens e do piscinão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14 - *Cobertura diferenciada das outras estações sobre o piscinão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15 - *Cobertura estilosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das licitações do metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licitacao/licitacao-list.aspx







SavianoMarcio said:


> *16 - ESTAÇÃO CONGONHAS.* Defronte para o Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17 - * Passagem subterrânea sobre a Av Washington Luís.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18 - *Continuação no terreno do Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21 - ESTAÇÃO BROOKLIN PAULISTA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23 - ESTAÇÃO VEREADOR JOSÉ DINIZ.* Longas passarelas de travessia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24 - * Existe nessas plantas mostrando uma "Projeção do Novo Viário" longe do parque, a prefeitura pretende mudar o traçado da avenida?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25 - ESTAÇÃO CAMPO-BELO.* Antiga Águas Espraiadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *26 - *Essa conexão lembra muito _Vila Prudente_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *27 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *28 - ESTAÇÃO VILA CORDEIRO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *29 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30 - ESTAÇÃO CHUCRI ZAIDAN.* Colada na rede Globo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31 - *Mais passarelas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *33 - ESTAÇÃO MORUMBI - CPTM.* Num nível mais alto que a passarela da CPTM e em cima da ciclovia da Marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *34 - *Utilizando o acesso existente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *35 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *36 - *As salinhas no canto inferior esquerdo são de apoio ao Monotrilho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das licitações do Metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licitacao/licitacao-list.aspx
















SavianoMarcio said:


> *37 - ESTAÇÃO PANANBY.* Colada na Marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *38 - ESTAÇÃO PARAISÓPOLIS.* Está é a estação que fica no alto do morro que o *A.Veloso* perguntou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *39 -* Configuração invertida, entrada por cima e plataformas em baixo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *40 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *41 - ESTAÇÃO AMÉRICO MAURANO.* Ao norte de favela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *42 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *43 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *44 - ESTAÇÃO ESTÁDIO MORUMBI.* A norte do estádio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *45 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *46 - *A base dela é bem estreita, vai ficar interessante de se ver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *47 - ESTAÇÃO SÃO PAULO - MORUMBI.* Integrada com a Linha 4 - Amarela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *48 - * Ficará ao Sul da estação do metrô.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *49 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *51 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *52 - * Ligação subterrânea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *53 - Pátio Águas Espraiadas.* Ficará sobre o piscinão e terá piso inferior e superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *54 -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *55 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *56 - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das licitações do metrô: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licitacao/licitacao-list.aspx


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 - offical video on Adolfo Pinheiro station (to open by late 2013) and remaining 10 future stations*


----------



## mopc

*CPTM official video on system modernization*


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 - São Paulo State governor announces bidding for Line 15* (extension of Line 2, 17 new underground stations). He claims construction will start in 2013 and will be operational in 2016; I say 2014/2019 more likely.




Green Eyes said:


> *Linha Branca do metrô ajudará quase 1 mi de pessoas, diz Alckmin*
> 
> Alckmin anunciou o edital da nova linha durante a inauguração de novas composições
> 
> 
> O governador do Estado de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), inaugurou na manhã desta quinta-feira três novos trens para a Linha 8 - Diamante da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM). Além, disso, Alckmin anunciou também o edital de obras para a construção da Linha 15 - Branca do metrô na capital paulista que, segundo o Governo do Estado, beneficiará 900 mil pessoas.
> 
> "No dia 31 de agosto, sexta-feira, nós lançaremos o edital de pré-qualificação de uma nova linha do metrô, que é a Linha 15 - Branca, que sai de Vila Prudente e, com mais de 13 km de extensão, passa por 17 novas estações, como Vila Formosa, Tatuapé, Tiquatira e vai até a Dutra. Vamos ter uma estação na beira da Dutra", afirmou o governador do Estado de São Paulo.
> 
> De acordo com Alckmin, hoje em dia, o metrô tem 74 km de linhas, além dos 58 km em obras. São 24 km na Linha 2, outros 4 km na Linha 4, mais 11,5 na Linha 5 e outros 18 km de monotrilho na Linha 17. O governador disse ainda que existem 67 km de obras programados, sendo 34 km na Linha 6, mais 20 km na Linha 18 e outros 13 km na Linha 15.
> 
> A ideia do governo paulista é iniciar as obras da Linha 15 - Branca ainda no primeiro semestre de 2013. "Não é PPP (parceria público-privada). É obra pública e esperamos no primeiro semestre do ano que vem dar início às obras. Será a quinta linha em obra do metrô. E esperemos lançar mais duas linhas, a 6 e a 18, mas essas um pouco mais pra frente", explicou Alckmin.
> 
> O secretário de transportes do Estado, Jurandir Fernandes, também esteve na inauguração dos trens e disse que a nova Linha Branca deverá ser entregue em 2016, beneficiando 900 mil usuários. "Essa linha vai aliviar muito a Linha 3 - Vermelha. Queremos lançar o mais rápido possível, mas uma obra de metrô é muito demorada. O que já passou foi bem demorado, mas agora vamos contratar a obra. Serão 17 estações enterradas, integrando a Linha 2, a Linha 3, a futura Linha 6 e a Linha 12 da CPTM", afirmou Fernandes.
> 
> O secretário disse ainda que o custo total de uma obra desse tipo é orçado em R$ 4 bilhões. "O custo que estamos falando é da obra civil, que é de R$ 1,2 bilhão. Não estamos colocando frota, sinalização, etc. Hoje, uma obra toda enterrada está em torno de R$ 450 milhões, portanto o custo global dela com tudo fica em torno de R$ 4 bilhões", explicou.
> 
> Com a entrega desses três novos trens, o número de carros entregues chega a 77. De acordo com o Governo do Estado, outros 28 estarão em uso gradativamente até 2013. "Vamos ter três novos trens todo mês, então completaremos 105 trens, cada um com oito carros e todos zero km", disse Alckmin.
> 
> 
> http://noticias.terra.com.br/brasil/noticias/0,,OI6098119-EI8139,00-Linha+Branca+do+metro+ajudara+quase+mi+de+pessoas+diz+Alckmin.html#tarticle


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 Monorail update* - Oratório station and operational building




Garciaex said:


> *Obras Estação Oratório + Prédio Operacional*


----------



## mopc

2007 amateur video clip of the São Paulo Metro, with "Nowhere Fast" as soundtrack


----------



## mopc

*2011 Sao Paulo State official video* on preparations for the 2014 FIFA World Cup, extensively featuring the city's transportation system


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Freight Railroad Ring* (Ferroanel) to start construction in 2013 - this is important because it will relieve the CPTM network from eventual freight trains that still use it today.




Green Eyes said:


> *Ferroanel em SP poderá desafogar CPTM, diz Passos*
> 
> O projeto faz parte do pacote de logística anunciado pelo governo na semana e a intenção do ministério é de que as obras do tramo Norte comecem já em 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRASÍLIA -* O ministro dos Transportes, Paulo Sérgio Passos, avaliou nesta quinta-feira que a concessão do ferroanel de São Paulo poderá desafogar o transporte de passageiros pela Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM). O projeto faz parte do pacote de logística anunciado pelo governo na semana e a intenção do ministério é de que as obras do tramo Norte comecem já em 2013.
> 
> "Os estudos estão bastante adiantados e imaginamos que o ferroanel paulista poderá ser um dos primeiros projetos a serem executados", disse Passos durante o programa de rádio Bom Dia Ministro, na Empresa Brasil de Comunicação (EBC).
> 
> "Com isso, acreditamos que a CPTM poderá avançar na qualidade do serviço de passageiros, sem a disputa de espaço pela mesma linha com o transporte de cargas", completou. Segundo ele, o tramo Norte deve começar a ser feito antes do tramo Sul, e ambos os trechos serão construídos em paralelo ao rodoanel.
> 
> 
> http://economia.estadao.com.br/noticias/economia+brasil,ferroanel-em-sp-podera-desafogar-cptm-diz-passos,124175,0.htm


----------



## mopc

Luz station, 1991, showing a CBTU suburban train. Before state-owned CPTM took over suburban trains in 1993, CBTU operated a number of suburban lines (which today are lines 7, 10, 11 and 12) on the Federal Railroad Network RFSSA.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Hospital São Paulo station update, by Marcio Staffa.


----------



## mopc

*Line 11* - rare pics of bridge over the Aricanduva river




Lord Aliban said:


> *Foi uma senhora aventura para tirar essas photos, tive que quase cair no Córrego Aricanduva!*


----------



## mopc

*Line 4 pics, Luz and Pinheiros station*



Green Eyes said:


> Algumas fotos minhas desse domingo:
> 
> 1) Claraboia da Luz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Escadas na Estação Luz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Mapa porta da plataforma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Vista da subida na Estação Pinheiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Vista das plataformas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Escadas da Estação Pinheiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Direcionador de fluxo nas escadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Vista da claraboia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Outro lado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) Foto da construção do terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13) Já na CPTM, vista do terminal


----------



## mopc

Luz station, by dainadus


----------



## mopc

*Official PDF on Line 15*


----------



## mopc

*Trolleybus*- new vehicle in tests - forumer video


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 Monorail* - schemes of certain phase II stations 




sergiomazzi said:


> *Camilo Haddad:* Colunas de perfil retangular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Base da Estação mais estreita, com projeção das vigas-guias das plataformas sobre as pistas !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(BIG) São Mateus:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sapopemba:* Base bastante estreita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pátio Ragueb:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hosp. Cid. Tiradentes:*


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - Estado de S. Paulo newspaper audio interview on tender (to be issued tomorrow) and impact of expropriations.




Green Eyes said:


> Reportagens da rádio Estadão/ESPN sobre a L2/15 avos:
> 
> http://radio.estadao.com.br/audios/audio.php?idGuidSelect=7CE5BB468D0E40BE9C250040D94FBDA8
> 
> http://radio.estadao.com.br/audios/audio.php?idGuidSelect=E4DE40C992194F4D933647E03BF92B14
> 
> 
> O edital sai hoje, e vai desapropria pelo menos 400 imóveis.


----------



## rodineisilveira

*CBTU/RFFSA - Cobrasma 900 series*



mopc said:


> Luz station, 1991, showing a CBTU suburban train. Before state-owned CPTM took over suburban trains in 1993, CBTU operated a number of suburban lines (which today are lines 7, 10, 11 and 12) on the Federal Railroad Network RFFSA.


This is the Cobrasma 900 series, manufactured between 1980 and 1982. This model is also used on the Rio de Janeiro-based Supervia.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - *Tender *- officially announced.



PHCastro said:


> _AVISO DE LICITAÇÃO_
> 
> PRÉ-QUALIFICAÇÃO DA CONCORRÊNCIA Nº 41382213 - EXECUÇÃO DAS OBRAS CIVIS, CONTEMPLANDO OBRA BRUTA, ACABAMENTO E VIA PERMANENTE, DA LINHA 15 – BRANCA DA COMPANHIA DO METROPOLITANO DE SÃO PAULO - METRÔ.
> 
> A COMPANHIA DO METROPOLITANO DE SÃO PAULO - METRÔ torna público que se encontra aberta a Licitação acima, em conformidade com a Lei Estadual nº 6.544/89 e a Lei Federal nº 8.666/93, com suas alterações. O Edital completo pode ser obtido gratuitamente por meio da Internet, no site www.metro.sp.gov.br, ou retirado no Protocolo da Gerência de Contratações e Compras, situado na Rua Boa Vista, 175 – 2º Andar – São Paulo, Capital, no período de 11/09/2012 a 15/10/2012, das 9h as 11h30 e das 13h30 as 16h30, mediante pagamento de R$ 10,00 para aquisição da versão impressa em papel, ou da versão em CD-R. Os documentos de pré-qualificação deverão ser entregues na Sessão Pública de Recebimento e Abertura, marcada para o dia 16/10/2012 às 09h00, com tolerância de quinze minutos, no mesmo endereço.


----------



## mopc

Line 9 Vila Olímpia station




























by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

*Line 8 and 9 Osasco station renewal*




IcaroSP said:


> Pessoal, tirei bastante fotos da situação ATUAL da estação Osasco, partes já prontas e as quais estão com as obras paralisadas, durante a semana postarei todas e com detalhes, visto que são mais de 30 fotos e talz... Ao mesmo tempo irei escrever um email p/ o sac perguntando de como serão terminadas as obras...
> 
> Segue 3 fotos como preview, sem tanta qualidade porque tirei com meu celular:
> -----------Acesso sul com 3 escadas rolantes e 2 fixas, muito bem dimensionado para a multidão que passa por lá todo dia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------- Cobertura pegando até a calçada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------- Mezanino enoooooorme!


----------



## mopc

*Line 7 extension pics*




Lucas 5131 said:


> PASSEIO PELA EXTENSÃO LINHA 7
> 1700 Golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguns 1100 parados ''pós - Fco. Morato''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Descemos em Botujuru para tirar uma foto da batida desse trem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eis a batida ,alguém sabe o que aconteceu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1602 EM JUNDIAÍ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUNEL BOTUJURU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NÃO SABIA QUE O 1600 TEM PASSAGEM INTERNA ENTRE OS CARROS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JÁ CHEGANDO EM FRANCISCO MORATO


----------



## mopc

*Line 8 trains video*




WesleyL8 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Line 11 Guaianazes station extension train*


----------



## mopc

Line 2 monorail update
























































Vila Prudente station


----------



## mopc

*Regional Rail* - São Paulo - new Jundiaí regional train tracks to have 20 km of tunnels. Currently Jundiaí is served by CPTM Line 7 with a suburban metro service. New regional train will have exclusive tracks and be a scheduled, fixed seat service.




Green Eyes said:


> *Percurso do Expresso Jundiaí terá cerca de 20 km de túneis*
> 
> Para o trajeto entre a capital paulista e Jundiaí pelo trem expresso, o governo do Estado promete vagões confortáveis, com Wi-Fi
> 
> *SÃO PAULO -* O Expresso Jundiaí terá quase metade do trajeto feito por meio de túneis. Do percurso de 47 quilômetros, cerca de 20 serão subterrâneos. Ainda haverá 1,3 km por elevados e pontes. O restante da linha, 26 quilômetros, será pela superfície.
> 
> Parte do trecho em superfície deve aproveitar o leito ferroviário já existente, da Linha 7-Rubi da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) - o traçado original da ligação entre as duas cidades foi feito em 1867. A comparação entre o serviço atual da CPTM e a proposta do trem expresso, entretanto, para no percurso. Os trens atuais têm características de vagões de subúrbio ("metrô de superfície", como o Estado promete): intervalos curtos, poucos assentos, mais passageiros em pé e integração tarifária com o metrô e a rede de ônibus da capital.
> 
> Já na ligação expressa a proposta é que o passageiro viaje sentado e as composições tenham horário certo para sair das estações. O governo promete uma composição confortável, com internet Wi-Fi em todo o percurso.
> 
> Os detalhes do traçado estão no projeto do trem apresentado em audiências públicas feitas pela Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos no mês de julho, nas duas cidades. Os projetos básico e executivo da nova linha, no entanto, podem propor alterações no que foi apresentado.
> 
> *Ferroanel.* Segundo o secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, parte das mudanças pode vir de uma reunião marcada entre governo do Estado e governo federal na semana que vem. As autoridades vão discutir propostas ligadas a outra proposta, o Ferroanel.
> 
> "A gente pode fazer algum jogo conjunto já. Que o projeto básico e executivo vai sair, está na ‘boca da botija’, vai. Agora, pode ser que a gente dê uma analisada com o Bernardo Figueiredo (presidente da Empresa de Logística e Transporte, estatal recém-criada pelo governo federal, com orçamento de R$ 133 bilhões). Se eles querem fazer alguma coisa conjunta, então a gente vai dar uma pensadinha", disse Fernandes.
> 
> O secretário, no entanto, garante que a obra será realizada. "Não existe hipótese nenhuma de a gente cancelar o nosso Expresso Jundiaí. Isso é ponto pacífico. O que pode acontecer, se acontecer, é a gente fazer algum trabalho conjunto, acelerando nossa parceria com o Ferroanel ou até com o TAV (Trem de Alta Velocidade)".
> 
> O Ferroanel é uma proposta discutida há décadas por Estado e União para retirar os trens de carga que cruzam a capital para chegar ao Porto de Santos, no litoral. Hoje, os trens utilizam as linhas da CPTM, compartilhando cargas e usuários. Com o Ferroanel, os trens dariam a volta ao redor da cidade, sem passar nos trilhos da CPTM.
> 
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/cidades,percurso-do-expresso-jundiai-tera-cerca-de-20-km-de-tuneis,924299,0.htm


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 update* - Moema station


----------



## mopc

*Line 15/ Line 2* - former Line 2 Monorail officially renamed Line 15 - Silver. Continuation of Line 2 - Green, formerly referred to as Line 15, now officially named what it has always really been, Line 2. Refer to the first page of the Brazil Urban Transport Compilation thread for a broad overview of São Paulo's expansion plans and line numbering system.



metroviário said:


> Pessoal:
> 
> ATO DO DIRETOR-PRESIDENTE
> AP - 258/2012
> Determina nomenclatura
> 
> 
> O Diretor-Presidente da Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo - Metrô, no uso de suas atribuições estatutárias e, considerando a necessidade de substituir as denominações utilizadas em estudos, projetos e convênios desta Companhia, para os trechos das linhas Vila Madalena – Dutra e Ipiranga – Cidade Tiradentes,
> 
> Resolve:
> 
> 1. Determinar que seja utilizada a nomenclatura abaixo definida:
> 
> Linha 2-Verde – Vila Madalena – Dutra
> Linha 15-Prata – Ipiranga – Cidade Tiradentes
> 
> 2. Determinar às áreas envolvidas a adoção das medidas complementares e necessárias à efetivação do presente Ato.
> 
> Vigência: a partir de 05 de setembro de 2012.
> 
> PETER B. B. WALKER
> 
> Diretor-Presidente


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - update Oratório station, depot




sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> 
> As vias flexíveis devem ser montadas em módulos na plataforma do AMV (assim imagino ???).
> 
> P.S. Pessoal da engenharia, corrijam-me se existe alguma incorreção, por favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Provávelmente as juntas estão na altura exata de onde se apoiarão as rodas guias:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Cobertura de Oratório:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pátio:*


----------



## mopc

*New 9000 Series* Alstom train for CPTM. Made in São Paulo state, Brazil.










originally posted here


More









by Julio CAF

original post












by paulossj4

original post


----------



## Green Eyes

The train is made by Alstom.


----------



## Attus

Highcliff said:


> dimensions of the trains in são paulo


Very informative, thank you!


----------



## mopc

Green Eyes said:


> The train is made by Alstom.


Corrected, thank you


----------



## mopc

*Line 4 * - future Vila Sônia station diagrams



Marcio Staffa said:


> Esses renders já foram mostrados aqui ?
> 
> Fernandes Arquitetos
> 
> Estação Vila Sônia


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - weird pillar pops up


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - update



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Tá bom vai,......tudo bem! Desta vez ele tá perdoado!
> 
> A luz azul da Italínea (e o erro do fotógrafo e a pressa também), causaram um efeito interessante:
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20


----------



## malegi

Do they work 24/7 at the monorail lines ?


----------



## mopc

*New visual communication for the metro*



lipe_andreense said:


> Algumas imagens:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 update* - Santa Cruz station








09-)







10-)







11-)







12-)







13-)







14-)







15-) Terreno do metrô na Rua Padre Machado.







16-) Vista Sentido Bosque da Saúde/Sacomã.







02-)







03-)







04-)







05-)







06-) VSE JORGE DE MELLO.







07-)







0 ESTAÇÃO SANTA CRUZ. [/IMG]


----------



## mopc

*Line 2* - urbanization near Tamanduateí station














































http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/SavianoMarcio/Linha%202%20-%20Verde/Parque%20Linear%20Rua%20Aida/PqRuaAida11.jpg




























by Saviano Marcio

original post


----------



## WesleyL8

L8


Série 8000 chegando na Barra Funda por WRSouza, no Flickr


8000 saindo da Barra Funda por WRSouza, no Flickr


8000 saindo da Barra Funda por WRSouza, no Flickr


L7


Mafersa 1700 em Vila Clarice por WRSouza, no Flickr


Budd 1100 em Vila Clarice por WRSouza, no Flickr


Budd 1100 em Vila Clarice por WRSouza, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*New bus stops for Sao Paulo*



Marcio Staffa said:


> http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/fotos...onibus-do-novo-mobiliario-urbano.html#F606559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protótipo do abrigo "caos estruturado" tem pilares desordenados e banco para passageiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelo do abrigo "caos estruturado" tem pilares desordenados e banco para passageiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protótipo do modelo High-Tech, com telas touch screen, apresentado no Anhembi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veja como ficará o modelo High-Tech, que será interativo e terá telas touch screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protótipo do “minimalista com ginga”, projetado para pontos turísticos em SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maquete do “minimalista com ginga”, projetado para pontos turísticos em SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protótipo do abrigo brutalista que será instalado perto de pontes, viadutos e grandes Avenidas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O abrigo brutalista é feito de concreto e será instalado perto de pontes, viadutos e grandes Avenidas


----------



## Anderson Reis

Budd Mafersa:










Paper models:


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail* - aerial shot of construction



RMeier said:


> Consegui fazer essa imagem à distância da av. Roberto Marinho. Dá para notar como a obra avançou rápido pela quantidade de sapatas concretadas.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail update*



sergiomazzi said:


> Algumas imagens de hoje, e uma visitinha técnica imprevista!
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 monorail* - Bombardier Innovia 300 being assembled at Hortolandia plant (upstate São Paulo)



rfavero said:


> *Olha ae o Innovia 300 em construção na fábrica da Bombardier em Hortolândia!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Operários trabalham em montagem de vagão de trem do monotrilho que será implantado na linha 2-Verde do metrô paulistano, na Bombardier, em Hortolândia_
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/mercado/1178040-hortolandia-resgata-tradicao-e-cresce-com-novo-boom-ferroviario.shtml


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Anderson Reis said:


> Budd Mafersa:


Isso está a venda em algum lugar?


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - first train almost complete at Canadian Bombardier unit, the other 53 trains will be manufactured at the Bombardier unit in São Paulo state.



Garciaex said:


> *Primeiros carros do monotrilho de SP*
> 
> 
> Dois carros estão sendo produzidos pela Bombardier em Hortolândia (SP) / CLIQUE NA IMAGEM PARA AMPLIAR
> 
> Os primeiros três carros do monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata do Metrô de São Paulo estão prontos na unidade da Bombardier em Kingston, no Canadá, e devem entrar em testes no mês de dezembro. A Bombardier faz parte do consórcio Expresso Monotrilho Leste e é responsável pela fabricação dos 54 trens para o sistema de monotrilho. O primeiro trem está sendo fabricado no Canadá e será testado na pista de testes que a Bombardier tem no país, para depois vir para o Brasil.
> 
> A produção também está em andamento no Brasil. Dois carros estão na linha de produção da fábrica de Hortolândia (SP) e devem ficar prontos até o início do ano. Os trens são fabricados em alumínio e circularão sob pneus na via elevada entre a Vila Prudente e a Cidade Tiradentes, na Zona Leste de São Paulo.
> 
> A linha de produção brasileira foi apresentada à imprensa na quinta-feira passada (01/11). Na ocasião, o diretor de Comunicação e Relações Institucionais da Bombardier Transportation, Luis Ramos, destacou que o monotrilho da Linha 15 será o primeiro do mundo de alta capacidade, com capacidade para 48 mil pessoas por hora/sentido.
> 
> A linha de produção da empresa é em forma de “U”. A primeira etapa do processo de fabricação é a montagem das laterais, do estrado e da cobertura da caixa. Depois são instaladas as portas e componentes e os carros seguem para os testes de prova de água. Em seguida, são instalados os equipamentos de tração, freios, energia e refrigeração. A próxima etapa é a instalação dos truques, com os motores, rodas e sistemas de suspensão. Finalizado, os carros passarão por testes estáticos com a avaliação de todo o funcionamento das partes elétricas.
> 
> Após os testes estáticos na fábrica, os trens serão avaliados diretamente na via que está sendo construída e terá seu primeiro trecho inaugurado até o final de 2013. *A empresa iniciará em dezembro a instalação de parte dos sistemas de sinalização e alimentação elétrica na via.*
> 
> Segundo o diretor geral da fábrica, Manuel Gonçalves, a meta da empresa é produzir um carro por dia em Hortolândia. Os carros possuem pintura nas cores preta e branca e ganharão um desenho que foi escolhido através de um concurso popular promovido pelo Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> A fábrica de monotrilhos foi inaugurada em abril, na mesma área onde a Bombardier possui uma unidade para reforma de trens de metrô. Foram investidos US$ 15 milhões na nova fábrica que irá atender ao mercado nacional e internacional.


----------



## mopc

*Line 7 (CPTM)* - new Vila Aurora station taking shape



joao_silva_silva said:


> Estação Vila Aurora
> por Heber Lopes


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo metro train* on a regular railroad level passage being towed for modernization in Rio de Janeiro state, passers-by scratch their heads heeh



Landerson Egg said:


> Um trem do metrô de SP passou agora pouco por Cruzeiro(Vale do Paraíba)SP com destino a T´Trans em Três Rios RJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Felipe Sanches (Máfia do CTC)


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - forumer video sped-up full length of construction so far



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Valeu Tiago!
> 
> Acho que o erro aconteceu quando fui escolher os codecs do formato, ele ficou num modo ".avi" antigo.
> Recodifiquei e ficou "viável" para enviar pro servidor, ficou com 415 megas, e uma ótima resolução!
> Pena que contra o pavimento "sofrível" da avenida não tem estabilização de imagem que resolva!
> 
> Neste vídeo aos 36s, a inserção de parte de um vídeo oficial como mais um referencial.
> Quem puder ver esta versão em alta resolução eu recomendo.
> 
> Neste dia fui para o Km 14 da Via Anchieta duas vezes, a imagem de tela do vídeo
> fiz da primeira vez que voltei, por volta de 07h55.
> 
> Desta vez o _"efeito psicodélico zoom-sky-pulse"_ não apareceu !


----------



## Julio CAF

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## mopc

São Paulo State Government to launch bid process for two new lines (Line 6 and Line 13) this month (December 2012), plus Santos Light Rail. Next year, they plan to bid Line 18 Monorail and Line 20 (Moema - Lapa)



RMeier said:


> *SP lançará obras de três linhas de passageiros*
> 
> O Governo do Estado de São Paulo lançará neste mês os editais para as obras de três linhas ferroviárias: Linha 13-Jade, Linha 6-Laranja e VLT da Baixada Santista. A primeira licitação lançada será a da Linha 13-Jade, prevista para esta quinta-feira (06/12). O trem de Cumbica terá 11,5 quilômetros ligando o Brás ao Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos. A primeira fase será entre a estação Engenheiro Goulart, na Linha 12-Safira, e o aeroporto. Segundo o secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, será um trem comum, como os demais da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), e está sendo avaliada a destinação de carros para bagagem.
> 
> Já o edital da Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô de São Paulo está previsto para ser lançado em 18 de dezembro. A linha será em regime de Parceria Público-Privada (PPP) e já está com os projetos funcional e básico prontos. A nova linha terá 34,1 quilômetros ligando a Bandeirantes, na Zona Oeste, a Cidade Líder, na Zona Leste.
> 
> A outra licitação que será lançada neste mês é das obras do primeiro trecho do VLT da Baixada Santista, entre Barreiros, em São Vicente, e o Porto, em Santos. A data do lançamento ainda não foi divulgada pelo governo paulista. O projeto também será em regime de PPP. Os 22 VLTs já foram licitados e serão fornecidos pelo consórcio Tremvia, composto por T´Trans e Vossloh.
> 
> Outros dois projetos em regime de PPP devem ser licitados no ano que vem. O monotrilho da Linha 18-Bronze, conhecido como monotrilho do ABC (Tamanduateí – Alvarenga), está previsto para ter o edital lançado em abril. *Já a Linha 20-Rosa, ligando a Lapa à Moema, deve ser licitada no segundo semestre de 2013.*
> 
> Fonte: Revista Ferroviária


----------



## mopc

*November Construction updates*

Line 17





Line 15





Line 4





Line 5


----------



## mopc

Accident with Line 1 trains during maneuvers. No one was injured.



Montana_lx said:


> A fonte não é lá das melhores mas na falta de algo melhor acho justificável postar.
> 
> 
> *Trem reformado, sem operador no comando, acelera e colide no Pátio Jabaquara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por volta das 13h27 do sábado (1º de dezembro), no Pátio Jabaquara do Metrô, no bloco de manutenção, após um técnico deixar a cabine do trem, a composição I 12, reformada pelo consórcio Alstom/Siemens, mesmo sem ninguém no comando, partiu, atingindo a composição A 33. Por muito pouco a composição não alcançou um técnico de manutenção que se encontrava entre as composições e que pulou escapando ileso, ao ser alertado por um grito pelo técnico que deixara o trem vendo-o partindo sem ninguém na cabine.
> A Alstom é a mesma empresa que está vendendo o novo sistema de sinalização e segurança CBTC ao Metrô de São Paulo. E uma das empresas que promovem as polêmicas reformas nos trens, custando quase o preço de uma composição nova e que já teve que assinar um Termo de Ajustamento de Conduta no seu país de origem (França) por corromper autoridades do Terceiro Mundo. É suspeita também de ser a depositante de milhões de dólares retidos pelo MP (Ministério Público) suíço nas contas de um ministro do TCE (Robson Marinho) e de um ex-secretário de Transporte Metropolitanos de São Paulo (Jorge Fagali Neto).
> 
> É importante ressaltar que embora a Alstom não fornecera anteriormente seu sistema CBTC a nenhum grande metrô no mundo, mantém testes do seu sistema vendido ao Metrô de São Paulo na Linha 2-Verde, tendo inclusive necessitado da atuação indispensável dos operadores de trens. Sem eles, teria ocorrido um acidente em testes efetuados na estação Vila Prudente.
> 
> O Sindicato dos Metroviários de São Paulo enviará uma petição ao MPE (Ministério Público Estadual) solicitando apuração urgente por considerar o acidente gravíssimo. Essa situação pode colocar em risco a vida não só de metroviários e prestadores de serviços na empresa como também da população. Jamais o governo do Estado e o Metrô poderiam conceber a operação de trens sem a presença de um operador, para aplicar freio de emergência em caso de falha do equipamento.
> 
> Veja mais fotos do acidente AQUI.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metroviarios.org.br/site/index.php?option=com_content&Itemid=&task=view&id=1276


----------



## ssiguy2

Sao Paulo is doing great things with it's monorail expansion. 

Could someone please tell me what monorail lines are currently under construction their length and completion date. Any planned monorails would be great as well. 

I realize that's a bit to ask but Wiki doesn't seem to have updated it's site and neither has monorails.org . I know there is a website but the website for monorail construction is in Portugess only. It's just with so many lines under construction and planned it's hard to keep track. I'm a big monorail supporter and Sao Paulo and Chongquin are at the forfront of monorail expansion. Also is there currently a line under construction in the Amazon? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## mopc

^^ I can explain in detail later but you can take a look in my Brazil Urban Transport thread (link in my signature), the first page contains a comprehensive overview of all projects in Brazil.


----------



## mopc

*Line 18* future trajectory as seen by on-board camera


----------



## mopc

ssiguy2 said:


> Sao Paulo is doing great things with it's monorail expansion.
> 
> Could someone please tell me what monorail lines are currently under construction their length and completion date. Any planned monorails would be great as well.
> 
> I realize that's a bit to ask but Wiki doesn't seem to have updated it's site and neither has monorails.org . I know there is a website but the website for monorail construction is in Portugess only. It's just with so many lines under construction and planned it's hard to keep track. I'm a big monorail supporter and Sao Paulo and Chongquin are at the forfront of monorail expansion. Also is there currently a line under construction in the Amazon? Thanks ahead of time.


Now i have some time.

Lines under construction: Line 15 and Line 17


Line 15 will be the biggest monorail line in the world, transporting over 500,000 passengers/day on its 20km and 17 stations. First two stations to open by late 2013. Second batch (some 8 stations, to São Mateus station) by 2015, everything by 2017. Originally it would start at currently under construction Vila Prudente station, but in late 2012 a decision was made to extend its Western terminus to Line 10 Ipiranga station, thus providing two transfer points to the rest of the system instead of just one (Vila Prudente Line 2 station).

Line 17 will be a very connective line in the South-Southwest vector of the city, the part under construction is Phase I and will connect the Domestic Airport to Line 9 (Morumbi station) as well as to future Line 5 underground station Campo Belo-Brooklin. Later it will be expanded to the East to Jabaquara station (Line 1) and to the West/Northwest to Line 4 São Paulo Morumbi station (itself now under construction as part of Line 4 Phase II). It will transport some 220,000 pax/day.

Line in advanced planning stage: Line 18


Line 18 will start at Line 10/2 Tamanduateí station and move to the Southeastern Suburban city of São Bernardo, a city of over 700,000 inhabitants currently lacking rail service (it is served by the EMTU São Mateus BRT system, though).


Scrapped:

Line 16 Monorail was included in plans in 2009/2010 but it was abandoned/scrapped. It was to have served the north side of town, complementing future line 6. 


City Hall Monorails: 


In addition to the State-funded lines above, the City Hall came up with some plans for monorails mostly in the South Side, but these appear to have gone nowhere.


----------



## ssiguy2

Many thanks for your info. 

How many KM will line 17 & 18 be?


----------



## mopc

*Derailing at CPTM* Line 9



mhtm said:


> Procure na internet antes de comentar qualquer coisa de achismo...


----------



## ssiguy2

Sao Paulo's monorail will be a world leader and in many ways a game changer. Sao Paulo is setting the trend for mass/rapid transit technology of the 21st century. Monorails have been very successful in many areas but almost entirely in Asia and by Asian manufacturers. Sao Paulo brings monorail to the Americas and Europe just as Curitba's BRT did. 

By building a large system for true transit purposes and by building it with extremely high capacity, Sao Paulo will show the West that monorail isn't just functional but has subway capacity to boot. Using Bombardier for the technology is also a bonus and it can be used as a showcase for the technology and it's application. 

Hitachi and Scomi are certainly big rail companies but their footprint in the West is still relatively small with Bombardier, Alstom, and Siemens being the big boys on the block and have the vast majority of the market captured. Those three companies also have large manufacturing centers throughout NA, SA, and Europe so it plays well to domestic politics of using local manufacturers.


----------



## mopc

ssiguy2 said:


> Many thanks for your info.
> 
> How many KM will line 17 & 18 be?


Roughly the same as Line 15, around 20km, I can't find the official count, but here is the map:


----------



## alesmarv

Do you have any information on the future line 19? The light blue one "CECAP ↔ Água Espraiada" that heads north east to south west? What are your thoughts on this one and when do you expect some movement on it? Any Idea when it could go to tender and begin construction and what sections should be built first assuming it will be phased?

Very interested in any information on this one.

thanks!


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - first renders of future stations emerge. Line 6 is expected to start construction late 2013 or 2014, and its first section between Brasilandia and São Joaquim may open around 2018. Evetually the project foresees the line with over 30 stations, making it the longest in the system



Marcio Staffa said:


> Linha 6 do Metrô de São Paulo
> 
> Descrição: Projeto Básico Estação Vila Cardoso, Itaberaba, Santa Marina, Água Branca e Pompéia.
> 
> http://www.fernandes.arq.br/#/projects/linha-6-do-metro-de-sao-paulo


----------



## mopc

alesmarv said:


> Do you have any information on the future line 19? The light blue one "CECAP ↔ Água Espraiada" that heads north east to south west? What are your thoughts on this one and when do you expect some movement on it? Any Idea when it could go to tender and begin construction and what sections should be built first assuming it will be phased?
> 
> Very interested in any information on this one.
> 
> thanks!


This line is a very vague promise, Line 20 (Moema-Lapa) is more concrete. But in either case we will have to wait a year or two for more information.


----------



## mopc

Overview of World Cup 2014 projects in São Paulo featuring the metro system


----------



## Julio CAF

^^

0:01 Line 2 and 4
0:03 Line 2
0:04 Line 4
0:06 Line 1 and 2
0:07 Line 3 and 11
0:16 Future line 15
0:20 Future line 13
0:28 Future line 17


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 update* - Santa Cruz station



SavianoMarcio said:


> Segue algumas da Santa Cruz.
> 
> *29/11/12*
> 
> 01-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15/12/12*
> 03-) Escavações iniciadas!! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04-)Chuto mais ou menos uns 4 metros escavados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07-) Mais um nível da escavação e detalhes da armação das parede do poço.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-)


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro & CPTM* today reach 2 billion passengers transported in 2012 



FernandoFHC said:


> *REDE METROFERROVIÁRIA PAULISTA ULTRAPASSA MARCA DE 2 BILHÕES DE PASSAGEIROS NESTA SEXTA [21]*
> 
> A rede metroferroviária paulista [trens do Metrô e da CPTM] deve ultrapassar a marca de 2 bilhões de passageiros transportados em todo o ano de 2012, nesta sexta-feira [21/12]. O número equivale a quase 30% de toda a população da Terra, com mais de 7 bilhões de pessoas.
> 
> Com 335 quilômetros de extensão, 153 estações e integração gratuita entre os sistemas, a rede sobre trilhos da metrópole transporta atualmente cerca de 7,3 milhões de passageiros por dia, representando mais de 75% de todos os usuários transportados por metrôs e trens urbanos no Brasil. A tendência é que esse número cresça ainda mais com a ampliação da malha metroviária, podendo alcançar cerca de 10 milhões de passageiros transportados em 2014.
> 
> *400 km de extensão*
> Uma das metas da Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos, até 2014, é a implantação de mais 30 km de linhas de metrô, ultrapassando 100 km e mais 40 quilômetros de CPTM, totalizando mais de 400 km de quilômetros de sistema metroferroviário na Região Metropolitana de São Paulo.
> 
> Entre os principais empreendimentos do Metrô estão a implantação da segunda fase da Linha 4, o prolongamento da Linha 5, a construção, em sistema monotrilho, da Linha 15, ligando o bairro Ipiranga até o Hospital Cidade Tiradentes, e da Linha 17 [ligação com o aeroporto de Congonhas].
> 
> Na CPTM, o foco é a modernização das seis linhas existentes, que recebem obras de infraestrutura, reconstrução e readequação das estações mais antigas e renovação da frota. Haverá ainda a expansão dos serviços da CPTM. Estudos para ligações ferroviárias regionais e trens expressos também foram contemplados.


----------



## mopc

*Line 18* - site of future terminus of new monorail at existing Tamanduateí station (currently serving line 10).



SavianoMarcio said:


> Antes que percamos a bélíssima paisagem para as obras.. em troca de outra melhor.
> 
> *EIA-RIMA:* http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/licenciamento-ambiental/linha_18_bronze.aspx
> *Plantas: *http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/li...artografia/CE-ABC-02 -TRACADO_PLANTA-fl-1.pdf, http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/metro/li...cartografia/CE-ABC-02-TRACADO_PLANTA-fl-2.pdf
> 
> 1-) Vista da plataforma as vias serão em superfície.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-) O início do traçado será no limite desse muro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-) A estação ficará nesse terreno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-) O pátio será nesse terreno baldio mais as fábricas a esquerda, quase 700 metros de extensão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-) Depois vira a direita antes do Rio e deste Viaduto, já em São Caetano.


----------



## mopc

*Trolleybus *historical pictures from 2003



Dom Moreira said:


> Galerinha do SSC Brasil, vamos agora ligar a nossa máquina do tempo e voltar a nove anos atrás, no ano de 2003, quando um colega entusiasta ****** de nome Beranekp, passou por São Paulo e fez alguns registros dos nossos tróleibus, ao qual separei alguns pra mostrar pra vocês. Seguem as imagens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quem quiser ver o album completo, o link é este aqui:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623499514965/with/4244438724/


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- update - ventilation shaft



RMeier said:


> Para fechar 2012, meu último registro das obras da linha 5. Hoje consegui ver o poço do VCA Conde de Itú graças à boa vontade de um funcionário.
> 
> As escavações já atingiram 10 metros de profundidade e ainda faltariam 29 metros para chegar ao final, segundo a pessoa que conversei. As duas fotos não dão exatamente a ideia da profundidade do poço, que é maior ao vivo.
> 
> Abaixo, a laje (com a cobertura amarela) sobre o poço do túnel sentido Chácara Klabin. Pelo que entendi, eles terminarão esse lado para liberar parte da avenida Adolfo Pinheiro. Assim, o canteiro voltará a ficar unido e deve facilitar a montagem dos dois shields (tudo dedução de um leigo ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nesta foto, o poço do túnel sentido Capão Redondo. Deverá ser por aqui que as peças dos dois shields chegarão ao poço. Se confundi alguma informação, me corrijam, por favor...


----------



## mopc

_*Line 8 & 9 trains*_


----------



## mopc

New bus stop model for the city





























July 9th Avenue Bus Corridor:










by Marcio Staffa *here*


----------



## mopc

*Official Video updates for December 2012*

Line 4







Line 5







Line 15







Line 17


----------



## paulista1978

São Paulo’s metro

Not yet fit for a metropolis

Traversing Brazil’s biggest city gets a bit easier

Mar 31st 2012 | SÃO PAULO | from the print edition 












.. 

THE abiding memory from many a business trip to São Paulo is of traffic jams. But South America's biggest city now offers a new way to nip between meetings. Line 4 of the city's metro, opened in stages over the past two years, links several business districts—the city centre, Avenida Paulista and Faria Lima—for the first time. This would hardly be worthy of remark in other international cities. But São Paulo's 71km (44 miles) metro network is tiny for a city of 19m. Mexico City's metro is more than 200km long; Seoul's is nearly 400km. Even Santiago, a city one quarter the size of São Paulo, has a metro that is 40% bigger.

Unsurprisingly, demand on Line 4 is overwhelming. It already carries 550,000 passengers a day and expects 1m once it is complete. Rush hour is alarming. But despite the crush, refugees from the jams above are ecstatic. The line has cut many commuters' journeys from the city's poor periphery by half an hour. It is all the rage to start business meetings by gloating over your speedy arrival.

São Paulo's first metro lines were built in the 1970s by the federal government. But the constitution of 1988 handed urban transport to states and cities, which had less money and no experience of such projects. Years without investment or maintenance followed.


Line 4's second phase, given the go-ahead on March 24th by the state governor, Geraldo Alckmin, will add five more stations and 1.8 billion reais ($1 billion) to the 3.8 billion reais already spent. Despite such price tags, more metro lines are essential, says Carlos Carvalho of IPEA, a government-linked think-tank. Nothing else can carry the 60,000-70,000 passengers per hour demanded on São Paulo's busiest routes. Some are being planned, but they will take years: ground was broken on Line 4 in 2004. Quicker, cheaper projects are also needed, he says: upgrades to existing lines and suburban trains, plus lots more dedicated bus corridors, and perhaps congestion-charging too.






Recent economic growth, and hosting the football World Cup in 2014, have put urban transport back on the federal government's agenda. But it will be 2016 before much improvement is felt in São Paulo, says Jaime Waisman of the University of São Paulo—and only then if the federal government chips in with grants, not just cheap loans. Even with federal help, clearing the backlog of projects will take private money. São Paulo has made a start: Line 4's rolling stock and signalling come from ViaQuatro, a private-sector consortium, which will operate the driverless trains for the next 30 years.

Until now, richer Paulistas have shunned the metro. Last year a residents' group in Higienópolis, an elegant district, said they did not want Line 6 to stop there, fearing it would bring “a different class of person”. That caused uproar. Line 4 will soon stop close by. Its air-conditioned trains, mobile-phone signal and business-friendly route may even persuade them to abandon their cars.

http://www.economist.com/node/21551503


----------



## xrtn2

^^

:nuts::nuts:

there is more 270 km rail network in São Paulo!!

CPTM



Estação Tamanduateí, da CPTM by cptm_oficial, on Flickr


FROTA DA CPTM GANHA REFORÇO DE NOVOS TRENS by cptm_oficial, on Flickr


CPTM coloca 3 novos trens em operação by cptm_oficial, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Line 9 train* near Berrini station


----------



## Julio CAF

Stretch of subway lines in Sao Paulo City.

Line 1:





Line 2:










Line 3:









Line 4:









Line 5:





Line 7:





Line 8:





Line 8 and 9:





Line 9:





Line 10:





Line 11:






Line 12:


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* update



sergiomazzi said:


> Belíssimas imagens Eduardo!
> 
> Eu resolvi atacar de geólogo, e fiz análise estratigráfica dos substratos do canteiro central lol, com o avanço da obra no rumo leste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arredores da futura Estação Jardim Planalto:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avenida Sapopemba! Finalmente surgem pilares!:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Referências de outras Estações:*


----------



## mopc

*Line 7* train in the west side of Sao Paulo near Barra Funda station


----------



## mopc

*CPTM *- Plans to start building Bom Retiro station (between Luz and Barra Funda) to relieve Luz station



A.Veloso said:


> Sei que a notícia é a respeito de nova estação da CPTM, mas acho pertinente colocar aqui para discutir as conexões da malha:
> 
> *Para desafogar a Luz, governo vai criar estação de trens no Bom Retiro*
> *Ponto de conexão de ramais ferroviários deve começar a ser construído no ano que vem, na área onde hoje está a Favela do Moinho*
> 25 de janeiro de 2013 | 2h 03
> 
> CAIO DO VALLE - O Estado de S.Paulo
> Com o objetivo de reduzir a superlotação na Estação da Luz, a Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) planeja criar um "hub" - ponto de conexão de ramais ferroviários - no centro de São Paulo. Será a futura Estação Bom Retiro, prevista para ocupar o terreno da Favela do Moinho. Pelo menos três linhas poderão atendê-la: a 7-Rubi (Luz-Francisco Morato), a 8-Diamante (Júlio Prestes-Itapevi) e a 10-Turquesa (Brás-Rio Grande da Serra).
> 
> Segundo Mário Bandeira, presidente da empresa, que é controlada pelo governo do Estado, os projetos básico e executivo da obra já foram contratados. Ele diz que a expectativa é de que a construção comece "entre junho e julho" do ano que vem. Previsão inicial indicava que ela poderia terminar em 2015. "Será uma estação muito grande, que vai ter muitas interferências (no entorno). Ela será importante porque vai ajudar a distribuir os novos eixos daquela região."
> 
> Atualmente, a Estação da Luz é o único acesso central das Linhas 7 e 8, além de duas do Metrô - a 1-Azul e a 4-Amarela. Com isso, a superlotação é comum nos horários de maior movimento, levando desconforto para os usuários que precisam fazer baldeação de um sistema para o outro. Eles são obrigados a enfrentar filas longas e demoradas entre cada plataforma, especialmente no rush vespertino. Pela estação, passam, em média, 150 mil passageiros por dia útil.
> 
> O engenheiro José Geraldo Baião, presidente da Associação de Engenheiros e Arquitetos do Metrô de São Paulo (Aeamesp), argumenta que ainda há poucos pontos de conexão metroferroviária na região central da capital: apenas Sé, República e Brás, além da Luz. "À medida que a CPTM opera com intervalos menores dos trens, a exemplo do Metrô, a tendência é que ofereça mais interconexões."
> 
> A área onde ficará a estação está dentro do perímetro da Operação Urbana Lapa-Brás da Prefeitura, que poderá, no futuro, levar ao enterramento das linhas de trem e das estações da região.
> 
> Túnel. Outra medida em estudo pela CPTM é a construção de um novo túnel na Luz, com cerca de 200 metros de comprimento. Sua função será descongestionar o que já existe, abarrotado no fim da tarde. Bandeira afirma que essa obra, cujo início está programado para o primeiro trimestre de 2014, "tem uma certa complexidade" por causa da existência de um lençol freático nas imediações. O caminho subterrâneo sairá da Avenida Cásper Líbero e terá salas técnicas, além de sanitários - os banheiros no mezanino devem fechar.
> 
> Incertezas. Moradores da Favela do Moinho, que pegou fogo duas vezes desde o fim de 2011, matando três pessoas e desalojando centenas, reclamam da falta de informação das autoridades a respeito da construção de uma estação naquele terreno.
> 
> "A comunidade ainda não sabe de nada. Se no ano que vem eles querem construir essa estação, cadê a nossa moradia? Para onde vai todo mundo?", questiona a agente comunitária Carla Schuh, de 48 anos, uma das líderes do movimento por moradia digna para as pessoas da favela.
> 
> Segundo ela, ainda existem 250 famílias no local. A Secretaria Municipal da Habitação informou, em nota, que "cadastrou todos os moradores" e ofereceu duas opções de moradia em conjuntos habitacionais para eles. Até o término desses prédios, receberão um auxílio-aluguel.
> 
> fonte: http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/impresso,para-desafogar-a-luz-governo-vai-criar-estacao-de-trens-no-bom-retiro-,988487,0.htm
> 
> -----------------
> 
> *Agora alguém me explique: Qual será o benefício dessa estação, interligando Linhas 7, 8 e 10, se ela inicialmente não terá conexão com o Metrô??*
> 
> Por acaso existe demanda nos arredores da Favela do Moinho para que os usuários desçam por lá??
> 
> Do jeito que vai ser inicialmente, é perceptível que boa parte dos usuários não usarão a Bom Retiro, mas continuarão até outra estação de interligação para mudarem para o Metrô, então se a ligação dessas linhas com a Luz for extinguida, todos esses vão migrar para o Brás e Barra Funda onde podem pegar L3 e L1!
> 
> Então acho que a Bom Retiro só será capaz de cumprir integralmente sua função de estação integradora, quando a Linha 16 - Ipiranga/Cachoeirinha for inaugurada. Lembrando que essa linha é a planejada "continuação" da Linha 15, e vai ter importantes integrações com as linhas 1, 3, 6 (em São Bento, Pedro II e Cambuci) além de 7, 8 na Bom Retiro, e 10 na Ipiranga. Pelo mapa da rede futura só faltou conectá-la com a Linha 4, que vai cruzá-la entre Luz e República, mas como ali não tem estação, não vai ter conexão... Mas bem que seria uma boa oportunidade para ressuscitar a Estação Rio Branco da L4 e conectá-la com a a Linha 16!


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - Scomi to deliver 4 cars to Line 17 this year



TWK90 said:


> This is a small update on the monorail trains for Sao Paulo Metro line 17 which I saw from a business newspaper (The Edge) in Malaysia today. I apologise if I posted this in English once again
> 
> Basically, the shipment of the monorail set for Sao Paulo, should be done by this year.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo FIFA 2014 World Cup stadion* under construction surrounded by Itaquera station and train depot.


----------



## mopc

Book about the construction of line* Line 4* is released



Green Eyes said:


> *A lira de Carlos Lyra e outras 6 indicações culturais*
> 
> [...]
> 
> *LIVRO E LANÇAMENTO | LINHA 4*
> O fotógrafo Rogério Canella registrou entre 2005 e 2010 a construção da linha 4-amarela do metrô de São Paulo. A edição apresenta 120 imagens, divididas em quatro fases da obra, e texto de Jacopo Crivelli Visconti. Algumas dessas imagens foram expostas na galeria Vermelho e em Paris --na mostra "São Paulo Mon Amour", em 2009. Quatro delas estão em exposição na galeria Logo até 23/2.
> *Livro: Editora Olhares 132 págs. | R$ 70
> Lançamento: Galeria Logo sábado (2), das 11h às 16h*
> 
> 
> *Linha 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _13.jan.2005 Estação Faria Lima - Quando cheguei no canteiro de obras da futura estação Lima era apenas um imenso quadrado a céu aberto cheio de lama com uns seis metros abaixo do nível da rua_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4/11/06 Estação Morumbi - Já era possível caminhar dentro dos túneis, apesar de o espaço ainda ser finito. No final do trecho que estava sendo escavado entre o Morumbi e a Vila Sônia uma máquina jazia imóvel, o arco do túnel transforma aquela imagem em uma paisagem lunar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _10/3/09 Estação Pinheiros - Entre as estações Pinheiros e Faria Lima uma máquina parece abandonada. O túnel, já bastante adiantado, reforça a impressão de solidão na imagem_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _31/3/09 Estação Luz - Com a altura de um prédio de quatro andares a imensa escavadeira chamada de Tatuzão é registrada já no final desta etapa. Antes, só tinha visto a máquina sendo montada na Estação Faria Lima no início de 2006_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _26/10/09 Estação Luz - Uma escavadeira marcada pelos meses de trabalho parece cansada, a máquina repousa nas canaletas que receberão os trilhos e marca o final de uma etapa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _18/12/09 Estação Morumbi - Com o túnel completamente escavado em questão de dias consegui percorrer toda a linha, o que no início era inviável_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _4/5/10 Estação Fradique Coutinho - O túnel parece pronto. A impressão é que a qualquer momento um trem iria surgir na curva adiante_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _30/6/10 Pátio Vila Sônia - No trecho final entre a Estação Morumbi e o Pátio Vila Sônia o concreto e os trilhos criam um ponto de fuga quase infinito. A impressão de velocidade é evidência. A obra está pronta_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mapa da Linha 4 do metrô de São Paulo_
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/ilustrissima/1220271-a-lira-de-carlos-lyra-e-outras-6-indicacoes-culturais.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Line 6 bidding* announced today (Jan 30, 2013). In March they will bid Line 18 Monorail. 



Zerodois said:


> Mais noticias... fonte EStadao...
> 
> AFIF: LANÇAMENTO DA LINHA 6 DO METRÔ SERÁ NA QUARTA-FEIRA, INVESTIMENTO SOMA US$ 3,9 BI
> 
> Londres, 28/01/2013 - O vice-governador de São Paulo, Guilherme Afif Domingos, anunciou nesta segunda-feira a investidores ingleses que o governo
> paulista lançará na quarta-feira, dia 30, o edital para construção e operação da nova linha 6 do metrô, que ligará o bairro de Brasilândia (na zona norte da
> capital paulista) ao bairro de São Joaquim (no centro). A Parceria Público Privada (PPP) tem investimento de US$ 3,9 bilhões. Ao todo, Afif apresentou
> diversos projetos de transporte, saúde, educação e segurança pública no valor total de US$ 20 bilhões, todos previstos em PPP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em apresentação na capital britânica, Afif informou que a nova linha terá 15,3 quilômetros, 23 estações e demanda prevista de 630 mil passageiros por dia.
> Nesse projeto, o investimento necessário será de US$ 3,9 bilhões, sendo que Estado investirá US$ 1,95 bilhão - inclusive durante a construção.
> 
> Ao afirmar que os projetos de transporte em São Paulo têm elevada rentabilidade, o vice-governador tucano convidou operadores de logística e fundos de
> investimento britânicos para investir no transporte paulista. "Não estamos procurando empréstimos, estamos procurando investidores porque temos projetos
> com bom retorno", disse. Atualmente, o metrô da capital paulista já opera uma linha em PPP, a linha 4. A ligação entre o bairro do Butantã e a Estação da Luz
> foi construída e é operada pela Via Quatro, empresa da CCR.
> 
> Afif também anunciou aos investidores ingleses que o Palácio dos Bandeirantes divulgará até o fim de março o edital para a linha 18 do metrô de São Paulo,
> que será operada em monotrilho, entre a estação Tamanduateí (linha 2, verde) e a Estrada dos Alvarengas, em São Bernardo do Campo. Esse projeto tem
> 14,4 quilômetros e 12 estações e passará por São Caetano do Sul e Santo André. A demanda prevista é de 365 mil passageiros por dia, com investimento
> de US$ 1,505 bilhão.
> 
> O vice-governador também anunciou que até outubro será lançado o edital para a linha 20, entre a Lapa, na zona oeste, e Moema, na zona sul, via Avenida
> Brigadeiro Faria Lima. Nesse caso, são 12,3 quilômetros, 14 estações e demanda de 468 milhões por dia, sendo o investimento previsto de US$ 3,7 bilhões.
> 
> O tucano apresentou, ainda, o projeto dos trens regionais, que pretende ligar Sorocaba, Americana, Campinas, Santos, São José dos Campos e Taubaté
> com a cidade de São Paulo. Esse é o maior projeto apresentado aos investidores, que deve consumir US$ 9,2 bilhões, sendo que a demanda prevista é de
> 465 mil passageiros por dia. Com 416 quilômetros, o projeto prevê trens com velocidade máxima de 160 km/hora e o edital deve sair até novembro de
> 2013. (Fernando Nakagawa, correspondente - [email protected])


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Santa Cruz station update


----------



## mopc

*Line 6 news*



machado1 said:


> *Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô deverá ficar pronta em 2020, prevê Alckmin*
> 
> As obras da Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô de São Paulo, que vai ligar a Brasilândia, na Zona Norte, até a estação São Joaquim, na região central, devem começar no início do próximo ano e ficar prontas somente em 2020. A expectativa inicial do governo era que as obras fossem iniciadas neste ano. A informação foi dada pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) durante o lançamento do edital da concorrência internacional das obras de implantação, operação e manutenção da Linha 6, no final da manhã desta quarta-feira (30), na capital.
> 
> As propostas das empresas ou consórcios interessados em participar do edital devem ser entregues em 90 dias e o contrato deve ser assinado até o mês de julho. “O prazo contratual é de seis anos, mas achamos que podem ser feitas em quatro anos. As estações serão entregues e vão operar assim que ficarem prontas”, disse Alckmin.
> 
> Nesta terça-feira (29), o Conselho Estadual do Meio Ambiente (Consema) aprovou por unanimidade o estudo e o relatório de impacto ambiental (EIA/Rima) do empreendimento e concedeu a licença ambiental.
> 
> O vice-governador, Guilherme Afif Domingos, viajou a Londres nesta semana para se encontrar com empresários e tentar atrair parceiros. A Linha 6-Laranja será construída por meio de uma PPP (parceria público-privada), que é um contrato de prestação de serviços ou obras. As empresas são pagas diretamente pelo governo para realizar uma tarefa, no caso, construir a linha de metrô. Podem ainda obter parte de seu retorno financeiro explorando o serviço - no caso do Metrô, ficam com parte do dinheiro pago pelos usuários.
> 
> Serão desembolsados R$ 700 milhões com desapropriações de imóveis para a construção da linha. Os proprietários de 406 imóveis da Freguesia do Ó, Lapa, Barra Funda, Perdizes, Consolação, Bela Vista e Liberdade, já foram notificados sobre as desapropriações, que serão feitas pela consórcio vencedor da licitação.
> O investimento previsto para a linha é de R$ 7,8 bilhões - metade disso sairá dos cofres do estado, e a outra metade, das empresas que firmarem a PPP.
> 
> *Trajeto*
> 
> Na sua primeira fase, a Linha 6-Laranja ligará a estação São Joaquim, já existente na Linha 1-Azul, à futura estação a ser construída no bairro de Vila Brasilândia. A linha passará por bairros como Sumaré e Higienópolis - uma estação que ficaria na Avenida Angélica encontrou resistência dos moradores locais.
> 
> O trajeto terá 15,9 km incluindo pátios e 15 estações: Brasilândia, Vila Cardoso, Itaberaba - Hospital Vila Penteado, João Paulo I, Freguesia do Ó, Santa Marina, Água Branca, Pompéia, Perdizes, Cardoso de Almeida, Angélica - Pacaembu, Higienópolis - Mackenzie, 14 Bis, Bela Vista e São Joaquim. O governo projeta que 29 trens irão atuar ao longo do percurso. Ela fará conexão com outras linhas da CPTM e do Metrô, com a Linha 4-Amarela.
> 
> *A intenção do Metrô é*, posteriormente, *aumentar em linha a partir da Estação São Joaquim em direção à Zona Leste, passando por estações como a Mooca, da CPTM, e chegando até o bairro de Cidade Líder.* A outra ponta, que inicialmente vai até a Brasilândia, também será estendida até a região da Rodovia dos Bandeirantes, passando pelo futuro centro de convenções de Pirituba, o Piritubão.
> 
> Fonte: http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...evera-ficar-pronta-em-2020-preve-alckmin.html


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station 85% complete



GiovanniGronchi said:


> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdNewsletter=7039&InCdUsuario=40018&InCdMateria=17841&InCdEditoria=2
> 
> *Metrô SP conclui 85% das obras de estação na Linha 5*
> 04/02/2013 - Metrô SP
> 
> Cerca de 85% das obras civis da estação Adolfo Pinheiro, uma das 11 integrantes da extensão da Linha 5-Lilás entre as estações Largo Treze e Chácara Klabin, já foram concluídas. A previsão é que esses serviços, que incluem estruturas metálicas e de concreto, sejam finalizados no primeiro trimestre de 2013. A estimativa é que a estação entre em operação no final deste ano, após a instalação e testes de sistemas operacionais e equipamentos.
> 
> Além da estação Adolfo Pinheiro, as obras do chamado lote 1 do prolongamento da Linha 5-Lilás também incluem a realização de dois trechos de túneis, via permanente e o poço de ventilação e emergência Delmiro Sampaio. No caso dos túneis, aproximadamente 95% das obras civis (escavação, impermeabilização, revestimentos e acabamentos de concreto) estão prontas e já foi iniciada a preparação para receber os trilhos, com a execução de laje de regularização dos pisos.
> 
> Com 27 metros de profundidade, o equivalente a 10 andares, a saída de ventilação e emergência Delmiro Sampaio está com sua estrutura 100% feita (laje de fundo, paredes e pilares), restando apenas o acabamento.
> 
> Nas obras do lote 1, já foram utilizados cerca de 41.000 metros cúbicos de concreto, o equivalente a duas vezes e meia à quantidade que será utilizada na construção da Arena Corinthians, em Itaquera. Também foram consumidas 4.200 toneladas de aço e retirados 194.000 metros cúbicos de terra. Trabalham atualmente na obra cerca de 620 operários.
> 
> Ao todo, 100% da laje das salas técnicas, área que abriga grupo gerador diesel, transformadores e equipamentos de sistemas, e 95% da laje de cobertura da estação, além de 40% das lajes das plataformas foram concluídas. Já o mezanino metálico tem 60% de suas estruturas prontas. Ainda foram feitos 80% da laje de regularização que receberá os trilhos dentro da estação e as paredes de separação entre as vias já foram erguidas. As estruturas de concreto dos acessos de ambos os lados da Av. Adolfo Pinheiro estão com 70% dos serviços terminados.
> 
> As obras de prolongamento da Linha 5-Lilás, entre Largo Treze e Chácara Klabin, estão divididas em oito lotes. Além do lote 1, também estão em andamento os serviços do lote 2 (estações Alto da Boa Vista e Borba Gato e dois poços de ventilação), do lote 3 (estação Brooklin, três poços de ventilação, um poço e dois túneis singelos), lote 4 (estação Campo Belo e um poço de ventilação), lote 5 (estações Eucaliptos e Moema e um poço de ventilação), lote 6 (estações AACD-Servidor e Hospital São Paulo, um poço de ventilação e um estacionamento de trens), lote 7 (estações Santa Cruz e Chácara Klabin, três poços de ventilação e um túnel duplo) e lote 8 (pátio de manutenção e manobras Guido Caloi).



*Line 5 January 2013 update*







edit: apparently video above was removed, here new version (not identical)


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 monorail official video update*


----------



## mopc

*Line 7* - Vila Aurora construction amateur video


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - State government officially opens the bidding process. Construction is slated to start by early 2014, and line should open by 2020.


----------



## mopc

*Line 9* train between Morumbi and Berrini stations, near Octavio Frias bridge


----------



## mopc

*Line 1* train between Armênia and Tietê stations











Line 7


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station and tunnel update by Eduardo GJF (Eduardo Ganança)




Eduardo GJF said:


> Como prometido:
> 
> 01- Galeria Borba Gato :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02- O que será o futuro leito refeito da Av. Adolfo Pinheiro, a norte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03- A sul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04- Detalhe da estrutura do Poço 3 (o central dos 5 poços secantes que compõem a estação):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05- Plataformas e vias, olhando para norte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06- Abertura a leste, ainda no poço 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07- Plataformas e vias, olhando para sul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08- Mezanino a norte, que será fechado e comportará as salas técnicas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09- Mezanino a sul, que terá os acessos às plataformas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10- Vista do poço 1, de onde sairão os acessos (sim, na ponta sul):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11- Túnel a sul, olhando em direção a Adolfo Pinheiro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12- Saída para VSE entre Adolfo Pinheiro e Largo Treze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13- Fechamento com tapumes separando o túnel novo do fim do túnel antigo, já quase em Largo Treze:


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Kaznoco

*SAO PAULO | Monorail project Line 18*

Do you think there is any possibility that Hitachi will win the tender for the monorail project (line 18) in sao paulo ?
If not, what is your guess?


----------



## greg_christine

Based on the fact that Bombardier won the first monorail contract in Sao Paulo, and Scomi won the second contract in Sao Paulo plus the contract in Manaus, I expect it will be very difficult for Hitachi to win the next contract in Sao Paulo.

I also expect that the moderator will jump in at any moment to complain that the title of this thread does not feature the required format, with the name of the city in capital letters at the start of the title.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

I wouldn't be too quick to count Hitachi out. Hitachi, as part of its aggressive overseas strategy, is planning a joint venture with Brazilian firm IESA to build monorail rolling stock _locally_, details to be announced sometime this year. Given that the monorail projects in both SP and Manaus are both behind schedule (they won't be ready for the 2014 World Cup- in fact the Manaus project hasn't even started), there seems to be plenty of opportunity available. Apparently bidding for the SP Line 18 project will be in March.

http://www.brazil-israel2016.com/20...t-urban-mobility-projects-for-2014-world-cup/


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo buses*



Eduardo GJF said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Line 4 *- phase 2 stations to be inaugurated in mid/late 2014



RMeier said:


> *Segunda fase da linha 4 do Metrô de São Paulo sai em 2014, no período eleitoral*
> 
> Segunda fase da linha 4 do Metrô de São Paulo sai em 2014, no período eleitoral
> 
> São Paulo – A conclusão da segunda fase da linha 4 do Metrô de São Paulo (Amarela) *está prevista para junho a setembro de 2014* com 11 anos de atraso, segundo o cronograma do governo do Estado. A obra será entregue em pleno período eleitoral, quando o governador Geraldo Alckmin deve disputar candidatura pelo PSDB para tentar a reeleição. A segunda fase compreende a conclusão das estações Higienópolis-Mackenzie, Oscar Freire, Fradique Coutinho, São Paulo-Morumbi e Vila Sônia e a ampliação do numero de trens em circulação, dos atuais 14 para 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os novos prazos de conclusão, informados pelo serviço do Metrô de atendimento à comunidade, *preveem que as estações Higienópolis, Oscar Freire, Fradique e Morumbi serão entregues em junho de 2014 e a estação terminal Vila Sônia, em setembro.*
> 
> De acordo com declarações feitas pelo secretário dos Transportes do Estado de São Paulo, Jurandir Fernandes (PSDB), no ano passado, a previsão de entregar as obras no segundo semestre, durante o período eleitoral, seria mera coincidência. A assessoria de imprensa da Secretaria dos Transportes mantém a previsão de conclusão no segundo semestre do ano que vem, mas não confirma o cronograma informado pelo Metrô.
> 
> O primeiro trecho da linha 4 (Butantã-Luz), hoje com seis estações, começou a funcionar em maio de 2010 com horário reduzido e, um ano depois, com horário normal. A linha possui uma terceira fase prevista, com a expansão até Taboão da Serra. A linha 4, administrada pelo Consórcio ViaQuatro, é a primeira privatizada pelo governo de São Paulo. A estimativa de custo total da linha é de R$ 3,8 bilhões, sendo 70% custeado pelo governo do estado e o restante pela CCR, empresa que controla o Consórcio ViaQuatro. A previsão é de que seja operada pelo consórcio por 30 anos, a contar do término das obras.
> 
> Prevista inicialmente para ser entregue em 2003, a conclusão da segunda fase da linha 4 é uma das mais lentas da expansão do Metrô de São Paulo. É considerado um dos sistemas de trens metropolitanos com expansão mais atrasada entre as grandes cidades do mundo pela Comunidade de Metrôs (CoMet), um sistema de avaliação comparativa entre sistemas ferroviários que conta com 14 membros, entre eles o Metrô de São Paulo, de Santiago, de Nova York e de Pequim.
> 
> Em funcionamento desde 1974, o metrô de São Paulo tem atualmente 74,3 quilômetros de rede e 68 estações. A capital do Chile, Santiago, tem 103 quilômetros de linhas e 108 estações de metrô, e 60 quilômetros foram construídos nos últimos dez anos.
> 
> A falta de investimentos na expansão do metrô de São Paulo faz com que o sistema detenha o título de mais superlotado do mundo, com mais de 11,5 milhões de passageiros por quilômetro de linha, segundo a CoMet. A comunidade afirma que o ideal é dez quilômetros de linha para cada 2 milhões de usuários. Por esse cálculo, a região metropolitana de São Paulo, com perto de 20 milhões de habitantes, deveria ter pelos menos 100 quilômetros de linha de metrô.
> 
> A conclusão das estações previstas na fase 2 da linha 4 não deverá diminuir o atual volume de pessoas que usam a linha 4 atualmente, segundo a Secretaria de Transportes. O fluxo deve aumentar dos atuais 750 mil passageiros para 970 mil. Usada como ligação para acesso à região central por moradores da zona sul que utilizam a linha 5 (Capão Redondo – Largo 13), a expectativa é que somente com a interligação direta da linha 5 ao restante do sistema metroviário haja o reflexo para desafogar estações como a Luz, República e Faria Lima, atualmente com grandes filas em horários de pico nos pontos de acesso às plataformas de embarque.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.redebrasilatual.com.br/t...m-junho-e-setembro-de-2014-em-plena-eleicao-1


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - forumer pics

Bandeirantes well 









Guido Caloi yard (with tunnel ring manufacturing facility for the coming drilling machines)











*New official "Aerial Images" of Line 5*


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 tunneling machines revealed*. These two small ones will dig the parallel single-track sections, another large one will dig a dual track part of the line.



> Entre os dias 28 e 31 de janeiro, o Consórcio da obra L5SP, liderado pela Andrade Gutierrez, realizou os testes de aceitação do primeiro de dois TBM’s (Tunnel Boring Machine) que farão as escavações de 8km de túneis da linha 5 do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Os testes foram acompanhados pelo presidente do Metrô, Eng. Peter Walker, que participou da cerimônia de aceitação do equipamento na fábrica da Herrenknecht, na Alemanha e representantes da AG.
> 
> Os TBM’s possuem quase 7m de diâmetro e quase 110m de comprimento. Após os testes de aceitação, os equipamentos são completamente desmontados para serem transportados ao Brasil e depois serão montados diretamente na vala do VSE Conde de Itú, de onde iniciarão as escavações dos túneis do Metrô.
> 
> Foto: Equipe da AG, Peter Walker (presidente do Metrô) e Pedro Benvenuto (secretaria do planejamento do estado de Sao Paulo) recebem o TBM na fábrica Herrenknecht, na Alemanha.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail update*



sergiomazzi said:


> Um pequeno informe:
> 
> *Vários pilares tipicos já receberam as aplicações de resina.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A parte elevada de VPT não reflete a intensa movimentação que está ocorrendo no nível de sua base:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Guarda corpo" em Oratório:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *E "otras cositas más"*


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 update*

Official video update for February 2013









Marcio Staffa said:


> 05/03
> 
> Estação Santa Cruz


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 update official video*






*Line 15 update official video*


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 renders*



Marcio Staffa said:


> Mais alguns renders aqui;


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 train* details revelaed by CAF



Eduardo GJF said:


> ^^
> Da página do post acima.
> 
> *METRO SAO PAULO LÍNEA 5*
> En 2011, el Gobierno del Estado de Sao Paulo comunicó la adquisición de 26 unidades de metro por parte de Metro de Sao Paulo a CAF. Estos trenes están compuestos por 6 coches cada uno y destinados para operar en la expansión de la Línea 5 Lila del sistema metropolitano de la ciudad.
> 
> Este proyecto se suma a las 17 unidades de metro suministradas por CAF que ya operan en las líneas 1 y 3 del sistema de metro de Sao Paulo, así como a los diferentes contratos para el suministro de unidades de cercanías con la Compañía Paulista de Trenes Metropolitanos, CPTM.
> 
> Las primeras entregas se realizarán a partir del año 2013.
> 
> *FICHA TÉCNICA*
> COMPOSICIÓN: Mc-M-M-M-M-Mc
> LONGITUD DE TREN (MM): 132.720
> TOTAL PLAZAS: 1.502
> VELOCIDAD MÁXIMA: (KM/H) 80
> 
> *EQUIPAMIENTO*
> Sistemas de detección y extinción de incendios
> CCTV y SIV (
> Engrase Pestaña
> Mando y Monitorización
> Detección de descarrilamiento
> Ventanas abatibles con desbloqueo automático
> Control de Acceso
> Pasillo de Intercomunicación
> CBTC
> Radio VHF
> 
> 
> "Frota P":


----------



## mopc

*Line 6 station diagrams* - part 1












SavianoMarcio said:


> 01-) *ESTAÇÃO SÃO JOAQUIM.* Implantação do acesso principal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-) Interligação da Av. Liberdade com R.Barão de Ijuí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03-) Corte da estação sentido R. Pedroso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04-) Seção do corpo da estação "tipo óculos".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05-) Corte da transferência ao longo da R. Pedroso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07-) Corte da transferência entre as linhas 1 e 6. http://goo.gl/maps/jf0Ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 Notem as "janelas" de iluminação e ventilação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09-) Vista da estação pela R. Pedroso. http://goo.gl/maps/8LzHh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-) Vista da estação pela Av. Liberdade. http://goo.gl/maps/kz4nn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-) Vista oposta a Av. Liberdade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-) Vista da estação pela R. Barão de Ijuí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraído da Concorrência Internacional STM770/2012, parte 2: http://www.stm.sp.gov.br/index.php/administrativo/edital-da-ppp-da-linha-6


----------



## mopc

*Line 6 station diagrams* part 2



SavianoMarcio said:


> 13-) *ESTAÇÃO BELA VISTA.* Implantação da estação. http://goo.gl/maps/6oevr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14-) Corte da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-) Vista da Av. Brigadeiro Luís Antonio. http://goo.gl/maps/j8So9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-) Vista da R.Pedroso. http://goo.gl/maps/NDRmU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17-) Vista da R. Rui Barbosa. http://goo.gl/maps/7rxqm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 *ESTAÇÃO 14BIS.* Somente esta planta disponível. http://goo.gl/maps/Z1ESK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19-) *ESTAÇÃO HIGIENÓPOLIS-MACKENZIE.*. Sem cortes ou vistas disponíveis. http://goo.gl/maps/W8r0w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-) O túnel interligando no final da plataforma da L4. http://goo.gl/maps/hSf2b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-) *ESTAÇÃO ANGÉLICA-PACAEMBU.* Implantação. http://goo.gl/maps/yiSuG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22-) Implantação do mezanino e dos acessos. http://goo.gl/maps/DJ4oe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23-) Corte do mezanino e dos acessos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24-) Corte da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraído da Concorrência Internacional STM770/2012, parte 2: http://www.stm.sp.gov.br/index.php/administrativo/edital-da-ppp-da-linha-6


----------



## mopc

*Line 6 station diagrams* part 3



SavianoMarcio said:


> 25-) *ESTAÇÃO CARDOSO DE ALMEIDA.* Implantação. http://goo.gl/maps/hs99Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26-) Corte longitudinal. *Agora aparece menos profunda, com 50m da rua até a plataforma, contra 57m no EIA-RIMA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27-) Nível das plataformas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Vista da R. João Ramalho. http://goo.gl/maps/41E8i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29-) Vista da R. Cardoso de Almeida. http://goo.gl/maps/yyBMr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-) *ESTAÇÃO PERDIZES* Implantação. http://goo.gl/maps/5sv2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31-) Advinhem, mais uma agência do Itaú na mira. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32-) *ESTAÇÃO SESC-POMPÉIA* Implantação. http://goo.gl/maps/nbp9n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33-) Corte longitudinal da estação e da praça.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34-) Cortes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35-) Fachadas do Edifício tecnico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36-) Lado oposto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraído da Concorrência Internacional STM770/2012, parte 2: http://www.stm.sp.gov.br/index.php/administrativo/edital-da-ppp-da-linha-6


----------



## mopc

*Line 6 station diagram* part 4 (final)



SavianoMarcio said:


> 37-) *ESTAÇÃO ÁGUA BRANCA.* Implantação já com a passagem subterrâea e nova configuração das vias da CPTM. http://goo.gl/maps/RHpNG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Corte longitudinal e seção do corpo da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39-) Salas Tecnicas arrojadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40-) *ESTAÇÃO SANTA MARINA.* Implantação em 5 poços secantes. http://goo.gl/maps/fbuud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41-) Vista e Corte longitudinal, cobertura da estação integrada com passarela da Avenida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42-) *ESTAÇÃO FREGUESIA DO Ó.* Implantação. Sem outras plantas. http://goo.gl/maps/b5YGU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43-) *ESTAÇÃO JOÃO PAULO I.* Implantação. Sem outras plantas. http://goo.gl/maps/4HPae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44-) *ESTAÇÃO ITABERABA.* Implantação. Sem outras plantas. http://goo.gl/maps/0xHxN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45-) *ESTAÇÃO VILA CARDOSO.* Implantação. Grande Terminal de ônibus. http://goo.gl/maps/gfT0J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46-) Corte Longitudinal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47-) *ESTAÇÃO BRASILÂNDIA.* Implantação. Sem outras plantas. http://goo.gl/maps/n4OZG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraído da Concorrência Internacional STM770/2012, parte 2: http://www.stm.sp.gov.br/index.php/administrativo/edital-da-ppp-da-linha-6


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - Oratório station



Paulo Arós said:


> *O maior destaque é o prédio operacional na Estação Oratório que está em fase final de acabamento externo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Este é o acesso do outro lado (sentido Vila Prudente)...*


----------



## greg_christine

Many thanks to Marcio Staffa for posting these renderings of Line 17. I like the way the emergency walkways span between the pylons. This is a much neater arrangement than the usual configuration featuring walkways supported on cross beams spanning transversely between the guideway beams. I imagine the Line 17 walkway arrangement might actually be cheaper to build because the walkways have fewer parts and can be prefabricated offsite.


----------



## mopc

*Line 1* near Parada Inglesa station


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail update*


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail update*


----------



## mopc

New articulated bus 



















source


----------



## Nouvellecosse

It seems odd to see doors on both sides of the bus...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Nouvellecosse said:


> It seems odd to see doors on both sides of the bus...


Not really. Some buses have doors on both sides because those either operate as Bus Rapid Transit or express trips wherein some of the bus stops are located on an island platform (similar to a subway station) where passengers enter and exit on the left side of the vehicle, minimizing delays on the sidewalk and roadways.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I guess it just seems strange since I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## el palmesano

really nice buses!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

fieldsofdreams said:


> Not really. Some buses have doors on both sides because those either operate as Bus Rapid Transit or express trips wherein some of the bus stops are located on an island platform (similar to a subway station) where passengers enter and exit on the left side of the vehicle, minimizing delays on the sidewalk and roadways.


exactly!


----------



## mopc

*Line 18 Monorail* - first official video presentation


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail*



sergiomazzi said:


> Algumas imagens que fiz ontem incluindo o Pátio:
> 
> *Obras das junções das vigas vistas a partir da minha casa:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pontes rolantes no pátio:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Armadura" de viga típica do pátio:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fundações do prédio administrativo (?):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vigas próximas á futura estação São Lucas:*


----------



## mopc

*New visual communication on Line 12*



Cidade Alta said:


> Você está se referindo a isso ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.valor.com.br/brasil/2895...para-aeroporto-de-guarulhos-e-caro-e-demorado


----------



## mopc

*Line 20 Map* - Line 20 is in early planning stages and most likely will only be operational sometime after 2022.


----------



## mopc

*Line 11* - woman jumps on tracks to get dropped cellphone and barely survives


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 - Brooklin station *











Santa Cruz station


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 - Santo Amaro bridge-station*


----------



## mopc

*São Mateus BRT - new articulated bus*



Honda Power said:


> *Super Articulado é testado nos corredores de ônibus do ABD*
> 
> A Metra, empresa que opera o Corredor Metropolitano de Ônibus ABD, está testando um novo ônibus para a operação em seus corredores. O Millenium BRT Super Articulado MBB circula nos 42 quilômetros de vias operadas pela Metra entre os municípios de São Bernardo do Campo, Diadema, Santo André, além das zonas leste (São Mateus) e sul da cidade de São Paulo (Berrini e Jabaquara). Por enquanto, o teste está sendo efetuado no trajeto entre Ferrazópolis e Jabaquara.
> 
> O Millenium BRT Super Articulado 0-500 UDA 3836 tem 23 metros de comprimento, cinco a mais que os tradicionais veículos articulados do mercado. Para o usuário, as vantagens do novo ônibus estão na alta capacidade de transporte de passageiros: 159 pessoas (57 sentados e 102 em pé), maior conforto para circulação, graças a boa largura do veículo e do salão interno, além de anteparos, balaústres e corrimãos em tubos de aço encapsulados em PVC desenvolvido pela encarroçadora Caio. Janelas mais amplas, dutos embutidos e outros diferenciais melhoraram o espaço interno do veículo. Com ar condicionado, bom revestimento acústico e suspensão pneumática, o ônibus resulta em uma operação mais segura e confortável durante as viagens feitas ao longo do corredor ABD operado pela Metra.
> 
> Na parte mecânica, o Millenium BRT é feito sobre chassi Volvo e tem propulsor diesel OM 457 LA que já atende ao Proconve 7 (Programa Nacional de Controle da Poluição do Ar por Veículos Automotores), baseado nos padrões de emissão Euro V. Equipado com câmbio automático, o carro tem sistema de freio antiblocante (ABS), itinerário eletrônico e iluminação LED mais eficiente.
> 
> Os testes com o novo veículo fazem parte de um programa de renovação de frota da Metra, que inclui ainda a aquisição de 20 novos trólebus fabricados pela Eletra, os quais começam a circular no corredor ABD ainda no primeiro semestre de 2013. A Metra tem uma frota de 280 veículos entre elétricos, híbridos e equipados com motor diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Assessoria de Imprensa da Metra (Casa da Notícia)


----------



## mopc

*CMSP / Metro - Historical pictures*



Marcio Staffa said:


> Fotos antigos
> 
> Em 1983, estação Anhangabaú
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inaugurada em 1983, a estação Santa Cecília
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na Sé, anos 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em 1974, estação Vila Mariana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Luz - Programa de Treinamento da População, 1978


----------



## mopc

*CMSP / Metro - Official video updates*

Line 4






Line 5






Line 15






Line 17


----------



## mopc

*Line 2* - Eastern extension from Vila Prudente to Dutra to be completed by 2019 (first section to open by 2018)



Celso Edusc said:


> *Linha do metrô de São Paulo fica R$ 1 bilhão mais cara*
> 
> 03/04/2013 - Valor Econômico
> 
> Depois de quase seis meses do lançamento do edital do prolongamento da Linha 2-Verde do metrô de São Paulo, o investimento total no projeto, previsto pelo governo de São Paulo, ficou R$ 1,1 bilhão mais caro. A obra vai estender a linha da Vila Prudente, na região leste de São Paulo, à rodovia Presidente Dutra, próximo à divisa com Guarulhos, terá 13,5 quilômetros de extensão e 12 estações. O projeto recebeu na semana passada licença ambiental prévia.
> 
> O lançamento do edital da obra ocorreu em 15 de outubro de 2012 e foi feito pelo governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), em ato na estação Corinthians-Itaquera, na região leste. Na época, Alckmin afirmou que o investimento total, incluindo trens, sistema elétrico e obras, chegaria a R$ 7,7 bilhões, com recursos totalmente aplicados pelo governo do Estado. Ontem, o Metrô informou que o investimento saltou para R$ 8,8 bilhões, 14,3% a mais do que o inicialmente previsto.
> 
> De acordo com o Metrô, o processo de pré-qualificação para contratação das obras de extensão da Linha 2-Verde está em andamento e ainda não há valor final para o intervenção, já que ainda não há projeto básico da obra. "Os custos estimados para a licitação só serão estabelecidos após a conclusão dos projetos básicos. O valor de R$ 8,8 bilhões é apenas uma projeção, que é uma exigência legal", informou a empresa em nota.
> 
> O Metrô afirmou ainda que para o financiamento do projeto está contratando uma linha de R$ 1,5 bilhão com o Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES) e que estuda outras formas de financiamento. *A estimativa da companhia é concluir o primeiro trecho do projeto no fim de 2018 e a linha completa em 2019*.
> 
> A licença prévia foi emitida pela Companhia Ambiental do Estado de São Paulo (Cetesb), mas ainda não permite o início das obras. De acordo com a assessoria de imprensa do Metrô, para garantir o começo da intervenção, a companhia entrará agora com processo de solicitação da licença ambiental de instalação.
> 
> Com o prolongamento, a Linha 2-Verde, que começa na Vila Madalena, região oeste de São Paulo, fará interligação com a Linha 3-Vermelha, na estação Penha. O número de passageiros que serão transportados quando a obra estiver concluída também mudou. No lançamento do edital do prolongamento, a previsão era que esse número saltaria para 1,1 milhão. *Agora, a previsão é transportar 1,7 milhão de passageiros.*
> 
> A linha é uma das sete previstas para os próximos anos pela Secretaria de Transportes Metropolitanos. Até 2015, o sistema metroferroviário deve receber mais 30 quilômetros de metrô e 41 quilômetros de trem da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM). Entre os projetos previstos para os próximos anos estão a conclusão da Linha 4-Amarela do metrô (Luz-Vila Sônia), obras da extensão da Linha 5-Lilás (Santo Amaro-Chácara Klabin), início do monotrilho da Linha 17-Ouro (Aeroporto de Congonhas-Morumbi), da Linha 13-Jade da CPTM (Engenheiro Goulart-Aeroporto de Guarulhos), do monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata (Vila Prudente-São Mateus), da Linha 6-Laranja (Brasilândia-São Joaquim), e da Linha 20-Rosa (Lapa-Moema).
> 
> Fonte: http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdEditoria=1&InCdMateria=18485


----------



## mopc

The old and the new


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Tuneling machines to arrive in Brazil on April 25, 2013



RMeier said:


> *'Tarsila' e 'Lina' farão túneis para metrô de SP*
> 
> Apelidados de 'tatuzetes', máquinas que vão escavar a Linha 5 chegam no dia 25
> 
> No próximo dia 25, uma quinta-feira, "Tarsila" chegará ao Porto de São Sebastião, no litoral norte do Estado. Pesando cerca de 630 toneladas e medindo 6,9 metros de diâmetro, ela será uma das duas "artistas" que vão construir os túneis da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô de São Paulo, que ligará Santo Amaro à Chácara Klabin, na zona sul da cidade.
> 
> "Tarsila" e "Lina" são os nomes que os engenheiros da Companhia do Metropolitano deram aos shields que escavam os túneis. Os equipamentos, também conhecidos por aqui como "tatuzões" (desta vez, tatuzetes, segundo o próprio Metrô) estão neste momento cruzando o Oceano Atlântico, vindos do Porto de Antuérpia, na Bélgica. Os nomes são em homenagem à pintora Tarsila do Amaral e à arquiteta Lina Bo Bardi. O barco que traz Lina chega em maio.
> 
> As duas vão se juntar a um terceiro tatuzão, que já está na cidade. Embora não tenha sido batizado com nome de artista, ele já tem uma obra "assinada": o túnel da Linha 4-Amarela, que hoje liga o Butantã, na zona oeste, à Luz, no centro. A máquina, que teve parte dos equipamentos trocados por causa do uso, é a mesma que fez a linha mais nova da cidade. Ele é maior: tem 10,5 metros de diâmetro e pesa 1.800 toneladas.
> 
> Será a primeira vez que três equipamentos do tipo estarão em operação simultânea na cidade. As máquinas, "xodós" dos engenheiros do Metrô, são admiradas pelos técnicos por causa da praticidade. Ao mesmo tempo que as gigantescas brocas vão cavando os túneis, o restante da estrutura das máquinas já vai fixando as placas de concreto que darão sustentação aos túneis, o que torna a obra muito mais rápida. E pressa é a palavra de ordem na construção dessa linha, cuja promessa original era que ficasse pronta até 2012.
> 
> Além disso, a máquina ameniza o "inferno" que é o subterrâneo: os túneis são úmidos, abafados e a diferença de pressão entre o nível do solo e a área de escavação piora ainda mais o ambiente. "Antigamente, para escavar um túnel, nós e os operários precisávamos passar por uma câmara de descompressão, às vezes alguém ficava até surdo", conta Luís Bastos Lemos, gerente do empreendimento da Linha 5. Com os shields, apenas uma pequena parte da obra, à frente das brocas, tem a pressão atmosférica diferente do nível do solo.
> 
> Além disso, os tatuzões dispensam o uso de explosões para abertura dos túneis, algo complicadíssimo de ser feito em uma área urbana como a capital.
> 
> Planejamento. As tatuzetes vão chegar por São Sebastião porque é o porto mais adaptado para equipamentos desse tipo; várias megamáquinas já entraram por ali. Outra vantagem é que o caminho para São Paulo não inclui túneis. Os equipamentos chegaram ao Porto de Antuérpia de trem. As máquinas foram fabricadas na Alemanha, pela empresa Herrenknecht. O trajeto entre o litoral e a capital será feito de caminhão.
> 
> A logística trabalhosa não é só no transporte. Cada shield vem em seis contêineres, e a montagem dura três meses. As paredes de concreto dos túneis, que saem de uma fábrica montada em um canteiro próximo da Estação Santo Amaro, são fabricadas, empilhadas, transportadas e montadas seguindo uma ordem numérica preestabelecida: quando uma é feita, os gerentes da obra sabem exatamente onde será fixada, em um processo controlado por computador. São 11 km de placas, cada uma tem 1,5 metro de largura.
> 
> Obras. O projeto da Linha 5 prevê que o trecho entre a Estação Adolfo Pinheiro, já em obras, e a futura Estação Eucaliptos, em frente ao Shopping Ibirapuera, será feito em um único túnel - aí a razão do tatuzão maior. Dali em diante, até Chácara Klabin, serão dois túneis, um para cada sentido do trem. Trabalho para as duas tatuzetes.
> 
> A promessa é entregar o prolongamento da Linha 5-Lilás em 2015. É a aposta do Metrô para aliviar as superlotadas Linha 4-Amarela e Linha 9-Esmeralda da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), além de facilitar a vida de quem mora na zona sul.
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/...farao-tuneis-para--metro-de-sp-,1016728,0.htm


----------



## mopc

*Siemens 3000 Series CPTM train at Barra Funda station*


----------



## mopc

*CPTM Line 7 station renovation schemes*

*PDF with further plans for the other lines as well*



caiocco said:


> Olá, pessoal!
> 
> Convertei com o *Tiago_Costa* a respeito de uma apresentação da CPTM sobre a última audiência pública voltada às estações. É de out/2012, mas vale postar para discutirmos.
> 
> Pois bem, eis que eu converti o PDF (não ficou lindo e maravilhoso, mas recomendo que vocês vejam o arquivo original vinculado acima).
> 
> Abaixo os slides relevantes para a Linha 7:
> 
> *Características*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pirituba, São Paulo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Perus, São Paulo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Caieiras, Caieiras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baltazer Fidélis, Franco da Rocha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Botujuru, Campo Limpo Paulista*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Campo Limpo Paulista, Campo Limpo Paulista*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Várzea Paulista, Várzea Paulista*


----------



## mopc

*Line 7 extension* from current terminus Jundiaí to neighboring metropolis of Campinas is approved by the Sao Paulo state legislative.



paulo lima said:


> Pessoal, apesar que ainda tenho pouca esperança, o Projeto de LEI do Dep Gersson Bittencout, foi aprovado pela ALESP por maioria dos Deputados. Em que pede que seja investido na Modernização da Linha 7 e outras reformas. E tambem que seja incluida os Estudos e Projetos, para extenção até Campinas(parando por Louveira,Vinhedo,Valinhos), na verdade no meu Ponto de Vista, nao é a mesma Linha 7 Rubi que vai desde a Estação da Luz e chegar ate Campinas. A atual Linha 7 continua só até Jundiai, e apos Jundiaí seja criada uma nova Linha da CPTM, que inicia de Jundiai e chegue ate Campinas, sei lá, poderia chamar "Linha Andorinha" ou "Linha Carlos Gomes", ou entao "Linha da Uva" :colgate:.
> O problema é o seguinte, pode ser que todos os Deputados(ate os da Base Governistas de Alckimim) aprovam e concordam que a Linha 7 pode ser SIM extendida até Campinas, nem mesmo o Executivo já com os Projetos(acho que nem tem projeto) do Trem Regional. E lembrando que o Trem Metropolitano nao tem nada haver com o Trem Regional, o problema e que tem muitas Pessoas com pouco conhecimento, confudem o Trem Regional com o Trem Suburbano. O Governador pode vetar, ou seja, na visao deles do Executivo, vejam que o Metropolitano ate Campinas "é inviavel" ou acharam que "nao há demanda", e que os Trens Regionais(só para 2019 a diante) é o suficente e já esta de Bom Tamanho para RMC.
> Entao, pode ser pessoal, que a ALESP aprovou a ideia, mais... pode ser que ao chegar na mão do Governdor, o Projeto pode ser vetado (e pode ser mesmo, porque o Governador falou na Entrevista que os Trens Expressos é o mais ideal, e os Metropolitanos Paradores(que atenderia Louveira,Vinhedo,Valinhos) nem mesmo tendo nada haver com os Expressos, é visto para ele como "não Viabilidade").
> 
> Estao aqui pessoal, a noticia que recebi essa semana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sindpaulista.org.br/blog/cptmcampinas/?p=1053


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - Reuters article on how the privatization in construction and operation may accelerate pace of development in São Paulo and Brazil.



> *On Sao Paulo subway, a leap for Brazil infrastructure*
> 
> Fri Feb 1, 2013 12:36pm EST
> 
> By Brian Winter
> 
> SAO PAULO, Feb 1 (Reuters) - Two hundred feet (61 metres) under Sao Paulo's most famous old-money neighborhood, home to artists, coffee barons and retired generals, a major breakthrough is about to take place in Brazil's quest to improve its dilapidated infrastructure.
> 
> 
> A new subway line running through Higienopolis will be the country's first built almost entirely by the private sector, the government of Sao Paulo state revealed this week.
> 
> The breakthrough has for long been a kind of Holy Grail for Brazilian business leaders and foreign investors alike. It occurred after President Dilma Rousseff, whose leftist Workers' Party has traditionally opposed privatizations, quietly authorized a regulatory change over the Christmas holiday that made the project viable.
> 
> "It's very exciting. We've been wanting to do this for years," Sao Paulo state's transport secretary, Jurandir Fernandes, said in an interview on Thursday.
> 
> Fernandes said he was "overwhelmed" by queries at an investor conference in Britain two weeks ago at which banks including Morgan Stanley and Barclays PLC showed interest in participating in construction of the all-new, nine-mile-long (15 km) Line 6, he said.
> 
> "They all wanted to know if this represents a change in the way Brazil does things," Fernandes said. "I think it's very possible the answer is yes. In any case, it will mean a dramatic acceleration in the pace of construction in Sao Paulo."
> 
> Construction will cost an estimated $4 billion, to be split between Sao Paulo state and the companies that win the tender. Building is expected to begin in 2014, with completion set for 2020. The state expects the line to have an average of 634,000 passengers a day during its first year of operation.
> 
> Brazilian unions and leftist politicians had for decades insisted the public sector build and operate big-ticket construction projects such as subways, railroads and airports.
> 
> Yet the traditional inefficiencies of the public sector, plus a 20-year period through the 1980s and 1990s when the Brazilian state was effectively bankrupt, left the country's infrastructure trailing many of its Latin American rivals.
> 
> Severe transport bottlenecks are a big reason that Brazil's $2.5 trillion economy has been stagnant for the past two years, economists say.
> 
> In response, Rousseff has dramatically boosted the private sector's role in big construction projects, a move that risks alienating her political base but has become necessary as Brazil prepares to host the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Summer Olympics.
> 
> In the case of Sao Paulo's subway, the need for change was especially glaring.
> 
> The metropolitan area of some 20 million people has only about 45 miles (72 km) of mostly underground rail - barely a third the size of Mexico City's network. Sao Paulo has some of the world's worst traffic jams, with commuters sometimes needing three hours to travel about nine miles (14 km) across Brazil's biggest city and financial capital.
> 
> PRIVATE-SECTOR EFFICIENCY ON DISPLAY
> 
> Sao Paulo in 2006 created Brazil's first public-private partnership (PPP) for the subway system's Line 4. That line, which opened in 2010 and links the city's three main financial districts, is operated by a private consortium of companies including Brazil's CCR and the local unit of Japanese conglomerate Mitsui & Co.
> 
> Line 4, which has latest-generation driverless cars from South Korea featuring air conditioning, flat-screen TVs and mobile phone access, is a sharp contrast to the subway system's other four lines.
> 
> They are still operated by the state-run Companhia do Metropolitano de Sao Paulo, and their trains have frequent delays, occasional strikes and poor service. Connecting from the old system to the new one often feels like walking from a run-down sauna into a brand-new shopping mall.
> 
> Line 4 is already operating near capacity during peak hours. "I am confident we could double our number of stations and trains tomorrow, and our number of passengers would double as well," Luis Valença, chief of the Via Quatro consortium, said in an interview in December.
> 
> "That shows you the pent-up demand for quality public transport in Sao Paulo," Valença said. "It's limitless."
> 
> Yet the framework that led to Line 4 did not go far enough in its embrace of business, Fernandes said.
> 
> While the private sector operates the trains, the construction was executed by the government, similar to past projects. That resulted in years of delays as the government conducted mandatory tender offers for each building component - escalators, mirrors, and so on.
> 
> Line 4 had been in the state's building plans since at least 1969, and construction of several stations still has not been completed.
> 
> ROUSSEFF'S HELP SEALS THE DEAL
> 
> For Line 6, the government will only be charged with environmental licensing and expropriations, Fernandes said. Yet even on the latter, companies will be able to negotiate directly with property owners, which will help avoid delays from lawsuits and regulations on how much the government can spend.
> 
> "A company can come in and say, 'Look, pal, here's a million dollars, let's just be done with this.' I, the state, am prevented from doing that," Fernandes said.
> 
> Meanwhile, the long-standing ideological opposition to the private sector seems to have sharply diminished in recent years, Fernandes said. He recalled the lawsuits, strikes and other offensives launched by unions during the Line 4 construction.
> 
> Fernandes declined to speculate as to why so few protests are taking place now, but noted support from Rousseff and Finance Minister Guido Mantega has been "valuable."
> 
> Sao Paulo state is run by the PSDB, Brazil's main opposition party, which had historically clashed with the Workers' Party over how much to involve businesses in public works projects.
> 
> Nevertheless, during the last week of December, Rousseff approved a change to the law governing PPPs, which would have barred the state from disbursing funds to businesses until Line 6 was open and operating. That would have made financing the project impossible, Fernandes said.
> 
> The strongest opposition to Line 6 has actually come from residents of Higienopolis, some of whom have publicly expressed fears that a subway connection could bring criminal elements into their wealthy neighborhood.
> 
> "If that's the worst problem I have, I'll accept it," Fernandes said, laughing. "But they're changing their minds too. Everybody realizes that times are different now."


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - first monorail vehicle starts testing at Bombardier's facilities in Canada



fepalhares said:


> *AVANÇAM AS OBRAS DA LINHA 15-PRATA DO METRÔ RUMO À CIDADE TIRADENTES*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testes com o primeiro monotrilho já foram iniciados na fábrica de Kingston, no Canadá​_
> Atualmente, as obras de implantação da Linha 15-Prata do Metrô estão a pleno vapor. Das 14 vigas que pertencem ao corpo da estação, 10 já foram lançadas. A construção da estação Vila Prudente conta com 167 operários que executam as obras de fundação das salas técnicas, mezanino e acessos. As salas técnicas vão abrigar subestação elétrica, transformadores, baterias, equipamentos de sinalização e controle, ar-condicionado, entre outros equipamentos.
> Quando concluída, a estação Vila Prudente terá 16 mil m², incluindo o terminal de ônibus integrado. Contará com três acessos, sendo um deles localizado na área do mezanino, fazendo a ligação da estação Vila Prudente, da Linha 2-Verde, com a nova estação do monotrilho. A estação Vila Prudente contará com dois pavimentos: mezanino e plataforma. Para facilitar a locomoção dos usuários, haverá sete elevadores e 19 escadas rolantes.
> No trecho de via elevada entre as estações Vila Prudente e Oratório, cerca de 40 operários estão construindo as lajes onde serão instalados os track switches (aparelhos de mudança de via). Juntamente a essa atividade acontece o lançamento das vigas-guia. Das 130 vigas necessárias, 124 já estão lançadas, restando apenas seis para concluir a instalação.
> A estação Oratório é o ponto mais avançado em construção na Linha 15-Prata. A obra bruta foi concluída em dezembro e, neste momento, é realizado o acabamento geral da estação. Quando finalizada, serão 5.400 m² de área construída e dois acessos, cada um com bicicletário para 50 bicicletas. A estação será totalmente acessível, contará com cinco elevadores e sete escadas rolantes que permitirão o acesso ao mezanino e às plataformas.
> 
> *Obras avançam rumo à Cidade Tiradentes*
> 
> Áreas que totalizam 19.860 m² nos bairros de Iguatemi e Cidade Tiradentes, necessárias para a implantação da Linha 15-Prata, estão sendo desapropriadas. O decreto estadual nº 59.052 que declara os terrenos de utilidade pública, assinado pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin, foi publicado pelo Diário Oficial do Estado nesta terça-feira (9/4).
> Ao todo, foram decretados de utilidade pública para fins de desapropriação 49 imóveis, cujos proprietários e inquilinos começarão a ser notificados nas próximas semanas pelo Metrô. Durante o processo, equipes da Coordenadoria de Relacionamento com a Comunidade da Companhia realizarão visitas às casas dos moradores para orientação e esclarecimentos em caso de dúvidas. A comunidade também pode entrar em contato com a Coordenadoria pelos telefones (3371-7519, 3371-7523, 3371-7525), em horário comercial, e no site www.metro.sp.gov.br / fale conosco.
> Esse é o quarto decreto de utilidade pública para a implantação da Linha 15. Nos três anteriores (57.837, de 06/03/2012, 57.838, de 06/03/2012 e 58.456, de 15/10/2012), já haviam sido apontados 110 imóveis.
> O conceito adotado no sistema monotrilho minimiza a necessidade de desapropriações, pois o corpo central das estações fica localizado no canteiro central das avenidas pelas quais o monotrilho vai passar. Apenas para a construção dos acessos e edificação de salas técnicas e operacionais, que são implantados nas laterais das avenidas, é que são necessárias desapropriações.
> 
> *Trechos*
> 
> O primeiro trecho da Linha 15-Prata, de Vila Prudente a Oratório, com extensão de 2,9 km, é composto por duas estações: Vila Prudente e Oratório, além do Pátio Oratório. A previsão é que as duas estações entrem em operação (visita controlada) a partir de dezembro de 2013 e a estimativa é que 13.300 passageiros utilizem o novo trecho por dia.
> Posteriormente, a Linha 15-Prata seguirá de Oratório a São Mateus, com extensão de 10,1 km e oito estações: São Lucas, Camilo Haddad, Vila Tolstoi, Vila União, Jardim Planalto, Sapopemba, Fazenda da Juta e São Mateus. Neste trecho, 1.380 operários trabalham nas obras de fundações, pilares e capitéis da estrutura do monotrilho. Além disso, já foram lançadas 236 vigas, restando ainda 443 até São Mateus. Este trecho deverá entrar em funcionamento em 2014.
> O último trecho ligará São Mateus à Cidade Tiradentes, terá 11,4 km e sete estações: Iguatemi, Jequiriçá, Jacu-Pêssego, Érico Semer, Marcio Beck, Cidade Tiradentes e Hospital Cidade Tiradentes. Quando concluída, em 2016, a Linha 15-Prata atenderá mais de meio milhão de usuários por dia.
> 
> *Testes com o primeiro monotrilho*
> 
> Para garantir a realização do projeto com maior rapidez, um trem piloto (com dois carros) foi produzido na matriz da Bombardier (empresa vencedora da licitação para fornecimento dos 54 trens de monotrilho) em Kingston, no Canadá. O primeiro trem já está pronto e começou os testes em um circuito de provas avançado, que vai permitir simular e representar todas as situações de operação a que os trens vão estar sujeitos em na Linha 15-Prata.
> A fabricação dos outros trens está sendo feita na unidade da Bombardier em Hortolândia/SP. Atualmente, 250 operários trabalham no quinto carro da linha de produção.
> Os trens que circularão na Linha 15-Prata terão 86 metros de comprimento e capacidade para transportar 1.000 passageiros cada um. O sistema terá capacidade para atender a uma demanda de até 40.000 passageiros por hora e por sentido, com um intervalo entre trens de apenas 90 segundos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Site do Metrô


----------



## mopc

New Trolleybus


----------



## mopc

*Line 3 train *










*source*


----------



## RenanRibeiro

mopc, just wanted to say that, although I don't comment much here, I enter this thread to check out your new posts almost every single day.

Keep up with the great work!


----------



## USAN

Edit


----------



## andrewtsjc

Hey Guys, has the line that will connect Dt Sao Paulo to GRU airport started yet?
Do you think it will be ready before 2014 WC?
Do you have any updates on that?

Cheers


----------



## FernandoFHC

^^
1) Not yet.
2) No, it won't. It will probably be fully operational in end-2015 or later.
3) The "pre-qualification" ("pré-qualificação" in english, don't know if exists) is still on course. After that, the government will start the bidding process (this will take some months) for the construction of the line.

----
Sorry for bad english...


----------



## malegi

RenanRibeiro said:


> mopc, just wanted to say that, although I don't comment much here, I enter this thread to check out your new posts almost every single day.
> 
> Keep up with the great work!


+2


----------



## Jim856796

Two proposed CPTM lines (13 and 14) were proposed to reach the vicinity of the Guarulhos Airport. Line 13 was to have ran from Brás station to Zezinho Magalhães station. Line 14 was to have been an "Airport Express" line running from Luz station to Guarulhos Airport station. The lines would essentially share the same corridor and will probably require new trackage.

If one of the proposed lines were to be dropped, I would scrap Line 14 and extend Line 13 to the Guarulhos Airport.


----------



## mopc

*Lines 3 and 11 *seen from São Paulo's World Cup Stadium under constrction



















source


----------



## FernandoFHC

Jim856796 said:


> Two proposed CPTM lines (13 and 14) were proposed to reach the vicinity of the Guarulhos Airport. Line 13 was to have ran from Brás station to Zezinho Magalhães station. Line 14 was to have been an "Airport Express" line running from Luz station to Guarulhos Airport station. The lines would essentially share the same corridor and will probably require new trackage.
> 
> If one of the proposed lines were to be dropped, I would scrap Line 14 and extend Line 13 to the Guarulhos Airport.


Line 14 was scrapped, line 13 will run from Engenheiro Goulart station (free interchange to the line 12 trains) to Aeroporto de Guarulhos station (near Terminal 3 or 4, don't remember each one exactly, and the transport between all Guarulhos Airport terminals will be provided by it's administration), with another station within these two, CECAP (located in city of Guarulhos). Zezinho Magalhães station was also scrapped.

The government is studying extending line 13 to the city center in the future.

See map here.


----------



## mopc

Peeps, all updated info on every metro line in Brazil has its status constantly updated on the first page of the Brazilian thread.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Good; the "14" designation will probably be saved for a different proposed CPTM line.


----------



## mopc

Network map in 1990's video game style


----------



## mopc

*2014 World Cup projects update*, including transportation


----------



## mopc

*Line 12* - derailed train being towed


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - first vehicle, built in Brazil, will be completed and start testing by July 2013.



dinhojdal said:


> *Monotrilho de SP para julho*
> 
> Em produção na fábrica da Bombardier em Hortolândia (SP), o monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata do Metrô de São Paulo já está com sete carros na linha de produção. O primeiro carro já está em fase de acabamento e deve ser apresentado no dia 13 de maio.
> 
> O primeiro trem, com sete carros e 86 metros de comprimento, deverá ficar pronto em julho e no mesmo mês será levado de caminhão para o pátio Oratório do metrô, onde passará por testes dinâmicos. Os dois primeiros carros da linha foram fabricados pela Bombardier em Kingston, no Canadá, e estão sendo testados em um circuito de via.
> 
> Antes de sair da fábrica no interior de São Paulo, o monotrilho passará por uma série de testes estáticos, que avaliarão se todos os componentes do trem estão funcionando perfeitamente. Só depois disso, o trem é liberado para seguir para a linha. A meta da Bombardier é entregar cinco trens até dezembro deste ano.
> 
> Para a Bombardier, o maior desafio foi produzir um trem leve e com grande capacidade de passageiros. O monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata pesará 105 toneladas, aproximadamente 15 toneladas por carro, enquanto que cada um dos seis carros do metrô pesa cerca de 30 toneladas. Segundo a empresa canadense, os trens do monotrilho terão a mesma capacidade de transporte de passageiros que o metrô convencional, só que com a metade do peso, o que acaba consumindo menos energia.
> 
> A fábrica de Hortolândia conta com 250 pessoas trabalhando na montagem dos trens. Ao todo, a Bombardier tem 400 funcionários no Brasil. Segundo a empresa, o projeto do monotrilho de São Paulo está empregando cerca de mil pessoas.
> 
> Depois de todos os trens prontos e em operação, o monotrilho da Linha 15, que é a extensão da Linha 2-Verde, terá capacidade de transportar mil passageiros por trem. Por dia, alinha deve transportar cerca de 500 mil passageiros, segundo projeções do Metrô - 48 mil por hora, em cada sentido. Ao todo, a linha terá 54 trens, cada um com sete carros.
> 
> Segundo a Bombardier, esse será o monotrilho de maior capacidade de transporte de passageiros do mundo. Antes do projeto brasileiro, o monotrilho com maior capacidade de transporte de passageiros fabricado pela Bombardier foi o de Las Vegas (EUA), que transporta cerca de 10 mil passageiros por hora em cada sentido.
> 
> Na última quinta-feira (11/04), o secretário dos Transportes de São Bernardo do Campo (SP), Oscar José Gameiro Silveira Campos, visitou a fábrica da Bombardier em Hortolândia. A cidade da Grande São Paulo será destino final da Linha 18-Bronze do Metrô de São Paulo, que sairá do Tamanduateí (Linha-2 Verde) e irá até o Paço Municipal. Segundo a fabricante, outras cidades brasileiras também mostraram interesse pelo monotrilho de São Paulo, como Belo Horizonte (MG), Recife (PE) e Rio de Janeiro (RJ).
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.b...suario=40522&InCdMateria=18615&InCdEditoria=1





sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> A galeria da *Revista Ferroviária* sobre o monotrilho está muito legal:
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdNewsletter=7112&InCdUsuario=40522&InCdMateria=18615&InCdEditoria=1 *Fotos de Daniel Betting/RF*


----------



## mopc

*CMSP (Metro) and CPTM *- robberies and theft double in the first two months of 2013



Green Eyes said:


> *Dobram os furtos no metrô e CPTM*


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Santa Cruz update



Marcio Staffa said:


> 17/04
> 
> Estação Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo ponto de ônibus


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 update*



Marcio Staffa said:


> 17/04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que gostem!





TWK90 said:


> Greetings again from Malaysia. Scomi again has released their latest newsletter on monorail. This time, it is about the visit of a Brazilian delegation from Sao Paulo Metro. Safe to say, the monorail train for Sao Paulo line 17, should look very similar to the ones in Mumbai and the upcoming monorail set for Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> http://www.scomigroup.com.my/media/Newsletter/Focus33.pdf


----------



## mopc

*Line 18* - bidding to be published within 90 days, construction should take 4 years. 



Green Eyes said:


> *Monotrilho do Grande ABC terá obra neste ano*
> 
> 
> O monotrilho da Linha 18-Bronze do Metrô, que vai ligar São Paulo a três cidades do Grande ABC (SP), deve ter a licitação para obras publicada em 90 dias. O governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) disse nesta terça-feira que as obras do novo modal, primeiro a entrar no Grande ABC, deverão começar ainda neste ano.
> 
> Cerca de 300 mil passageiros deverão usar a nova linha. As cidades do Grande ABC estão entre as regiões mais carentes de transporte público de toda a região metropolitana - os ônibus são os mais mal avaliados pela Secretaria de Transportes Metropolitanos. A Linha 18 deverá ter 12 estações e 14,3 quilômetros de comprimento. Ela vai ligar a Estação Tamanduateí, da Linha 2-Verde, na zona sul da capital paulista, onde haverá conexão gratuita com o metrô, até a futura Estação Paço Municipal, no centro de São Bernardo do Campo, passando por São Caetano do Sul e por Santo André.
> 
> Os estudos básicos dessa linha preveem que, posteriormente, o ramal poderá ser estendido até o bairro Alvarenga, nas proximidades da divisa entre São Bernardo e Diadema. A Secretaria Estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos espera que a linha seja feita por meio de uma parceria público-privada (PPP).
> 
> As cidades do ABC, grande parte sob comando de prefeitos petistas, fez durante os últimos dois anos várias negociações com o governo federal para obter recursos para essa linha. "A linha 18 finalmente parece que vai", disse o prefeito de São Bernardo, Luiz Marinho (PT). "Era uma linha prevista para 2025. A partir de nossa intervenção em 2009, São Bernardo apresentou o projeto funcional, portanto há viabilidade técnica para fazer", disse. Os repasses são do governo federal, parte deles obtidos pelo Plano de Aceleração do Crescimento para Grandes Cidades (PAC 2). Ele classificou a obra como estratégica para toda região do ABC. "E ajuda São Paulo também, porque se você tira carros e pessoas que vêm para São Paulo de transporte coletivo, ajuda todo mundo", afirma.
> 
> O restante dos recursos virá do parceiro privado, segundo a modelagem feita pelo governo do Estado. A previsão é de que o prazo de concessão da linha seja de 25 anos. As obras devem demorar até quatro anos para ficar prontas. As informações são do jornal O Estado de S. Paulo.
> 
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/geral,monotrilho-do-grande-abc-tera-obra-neste-ano,1022042,0.htm


----------



## mopc

*Line 1 Tucuruvi *terminus stations got its attached shopping mall today



















It has its own bus terminals




























Notice metro station's original ventilation tower:










by Marcio Staffa

original post


----------



## Bobdreamz

Impressive system under construction!


----------



## mopc

*Sao Mateus BRT (Metra Corredor ABC)* - passengers will have electric outlets to recharge phones and tablets



FelipeMacedo said:


> *Passageiros dos trólebus terão tomadas para carregar celular e tablet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O uso de dispositivos móveis (celulares e tablets) para acesso à internet é muito comum hoje em dia, no entanto a tecnologia de baterias não acompanhou o progresso dos aparelhos. Já pensou poder carregar seu celular no ônibus?
> 
> Passageiros do corredor São Mateus-Jabaquara terão este mimo. *A concessionária Metra informou que os 20 novos trólebus terão esta vantagem, com tomadas elétricas (12V) para oferecer pontos de recarga para celulares, tablets, notebooks e outros gadgets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os novos ônibus contam com sistema de carroceria articulada, têm 18 metros de comprimento e são montados com chassi Mercedes Benz, carroceria Induscar/Caio Millenium BRT, sistema de tração WEG e baterias Moura. Além da tração elétrica, os ônibus contam com *sistema autônomo de baterias que permite aos veículos percorrerem até três quilômetros de distância desconectados da rede elétrica e sistema de freios regenerativos, que reaproveita a energia da frenagem para recarregar as baterias*.


----------



## mopc

*Tamanduateí station* (lines 2 and 10) aerial pictures









http://www.angularaerofoto.com.br/data/photos/197_1Foto_a__rea_Esta____o_Tamanduate__.jpg









http://imagem.band.com.br/f_26815.jpg


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Water mains below avenue maybe a problem for the excavations of Eucaliptos station



RMeier said:


> .
> 
> *Adutoras estão na rota do Metrô no Ibirapuera*
> 
> Temor é de que avenida precise ser interditada caso as escavações da Linha 5 causem movimentação do solo ao redor dos dutos e vazamentos
> 
> As obras da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô vão esbarrar em um problema extra nos próximos meses. Duas adutoras de água estão na rota da nova ligação entre o centro e a zona sul da cidade. O medo é de que elas rompam, o que levará à interdição de uma parte importante da Avenida Ibirapuera, na frente do shopping.
> 
> O problema não é o túnel da linha, que vai passar por uma profundidade de 12 metros abaixo das adutoras. Mas sim a escavação da Estação Eucaliptos, que está sendo feita a poucos metros de distância das duas tubulações.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pior dos cenários, se forem detectados vazamentos nesses canos, técnicos terão de fazer buracos de dois metros de largura, em pontos diferentes da avenida, para reforçar a ligação entre as tubulações. O prazo das interdições ainda não foi determinado. Em conversas com o Metrô, a Companhia de Engenharia de Tráfego (CET) fez recomendações contrárias a interdições, não só porque a avenida é uma importante artéria da zona sul, mas, principalmente, por haver ali um dos principais corredores de ônibus da cidade.
> 
> Segundo o diretor de Engenharia e Construções do Metrô, Walter Ferreira de Castro Filho, a existência das adutoras já era de conhecimento da companhia. O que está sendo definido, em conjunto com a Sabesp, é como elas serão monitoradas e quais serão as medidas adotadas em caso de vazamentos.
> 
> As adutoras têm mais de 40 anos de idade. São feitas de ferro fundido e fixadas umas às outras com soldas de chumbo. É justamente esse o problema: o material obsoleto pode não aguentar eventuais movimentações de solo causadas pela escavação e as ligações entre os canos podem se romper.
> 
> É comum o solo se movimentar em escavações do tipo. Isso ocorre porque, ao escavar, é preciso drenar a água do solo, o que faz o nível do lençol freático descer. A terra pode ocupar o espaço deixado pela água, provocando movimentações.
> 
> Uma das adutoras está localizada a cerca de um metro do nível do solo, embaixo do canteiro central da avenida. A outra está abaixo da faixa exclusiva de ônibus na pista sentido bairro.
> 
> Reforço. Castro afirma que o Metrô deve instalar pequenas chapas de metal na via para monitorar eventuais deslocamentos de solo. Isso é feito comparando a distância entre essas chapas e um ponto de referência fixo. Se a distância mudar, indicando movimentação, será preciso reforçar a ligação entre as tubulações - cada cano tem cerca de seis metros de extensão - e, para isso, fazer os bloqueios viários.
> 
> Uma segunda possibilidade chegou a ser estudada pelo Metrô: reforçar internamente as tubulações. Com uma máquina específica, que funciona dentro dos dutos, as adutoras seriam vedadas, como um novo cano dentro dos existentes. Mas a opção não se mostrou viável: para usar a máquina, seria preciso uma escavação de 10 metros de largura na pista.
> 
> Passarela. A escavação do poço deve estar pronta até agosto. E aí começa nova movimentação de risco: as ligações da estação. O projeto prevê uma passarela subterrânea de cerca de sete metros de largura para o outro lado da Avenida Ibirapuera, como é comum nas estações da rede, bem abaixo dos canos. Isso também pode fazer o solo mexer.
> 
> O diretor do Metrô, entretanto, diz acreditar que a obra pode ser concluída sem que as tubulações se mexam, o que não altera o cronograma de entrega da estação, prevista para 2015. "É uma briga com o terreno e com a água do terreno."


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

Somebody knows why conclusion of line 4 is too slow? Is there some problem with the Puplic-Private contract? I believe this line is reaching 10 years under construction.


----------



## mopc

PRG_São Paulo said:


> Somebody knows why conclusion of line 4 is too slow? Is there some problem with the Puplic-Private contract? I believe this line is reaching 10 years under construction.


The construction of Line 4 is entirely carried out by the government, the Public-Private partnership only kicks in in the OPERATION of the line, not construction. 

Most of the slow pace of construction, which started in 2004, was due to accidents and the low budget of the initial proposal in 2002, when contracts were signed and the state didn't have much money. When works started in 2004, the line was promised for late 2008. Then an accident in 2007 postponed everything for 2009. Further delays (including problems in the platform screen doors) caused the line to open partially on May 2010, but Phase I was only complete by October 2011, when the last stations opened and entered full-time service. 

The second phase, which includes the unfinished intermediate stations plus the Western stations Morumbi and Vila Sonia, was contractually determined to open 2 years after phase I, which would mean October 2013. 

Remember that phase 2 depends not only on the new stations, but the acquisition of 15 new trains.

The current schedule says the stations will open by mid 2014, more than 2 years after phase I was completed, almost 3 actually. Vila Sonia will probably take much longer, given that it's starting from scratch, maybe late 2015/2016.


----------



## mopc

Actress Camila Pitanga spotted on a Line 3 train today


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - new end-of-platform glass "booth" allows new angles of tunnel at Luz station



SavianoMarcio said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Line 3* - República station renovation



SavianoMarcio said:


> 01-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07-)


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - drilling machine part spotted at Bandeirantes well (ventilation shaft construction between Eucaliptos and Campo Belo stations)



RMeier said:


> Tem cara de shield, mas meus parcos conhecimentos na área não me permitem afirmar categoricamente que é "ele", o shield da linha 4, agora recuperado para o trabalho na linha 5. Alguém confirma, por favor?
> 
> Passei pelo canteiro do VSE Bandeirantes neste domingo e consegui ver essas peças com cara da parte frontal do glorioso tatuzão:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessa foto são outras peças parecidas. Dei a volta no terreno, mas não consegui avistar nada mais com cara suspeita.


----------



## mopc

Line 5 - Article on tunneling machines for line 5. Line 5 will be dug using three TBMs: two smaller ones will dig the section with two parallel tunnels, between Eucaliptos and Chácara Klábin stations. The old, larger TBM used for Line 4, completed in 2010, will excavate the section with a single tunnel, between Eucaliptos and Adolfo Pinheiro. 

The two new TBMs have been nicknamed Tarsila and Lina, or "tatuzetes" (armadillo-ettes) by metro engineers. 

*Tarsila e Lina farão túneis para metrô de SP*

04/04/2013 às 11:14:34










Tarsila e Lina farão túneis para metrô de SP

No próximo dia 25, uma quinta-feira, "Tarsila" chegará ao Porto de São Sebastião, no litoral norte do Estado. Pesando cerca de 630 toneladas e medindo 6,9 metros de diâmetro, ela será uma das duas "artistas" que vão construir os túneis da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô de São Paulo, que ligará Santo Amaro à Chácara Klabin, na zona sul da cidade.

"Tarsila" e "Lina" são os nomes que os engenheiros da Companhia do Metropolitano deram aos shields que escavam os túneis. Os equipamentos, também conhecidos por aqui como "tatuzões" (desta vez, tatuzetes, segundo o próprio Metrô) estão neste momento cruzando o Oceano Atlântico, vindos do Porto de Antuérpia, na Bélgica. Os nomes são em homenagem à pintora Tarsila do Amaral e à arquiteta Lina Bo Bardi. O barco que traz Lina chega em maio.

As duas vão se juntar a um terceiro tatuzão, que já está na cidade. Embora não tenha sido batizado com nome de artista, ele já tem uma obra "assinada": o túnel da Linha 4-Amarela, que hoje liga o Butantã, na zona oeste, à Luz, no centro. A máquina, que teve parte dos equipamentos trocados por causa do uso, é a mesma que fez a linha mais nova da cidade. Ele é maior: tem 10,5 metros de diâmetro e pesa 1.800 toneladas.

Será a primeira vez que três equipamentos do tipo estarão em operação simultânea na cidade. As máquinas, "xodós" dos engenheiros do Metrô, são admiradas pelos técnicos por causa da praticidade. Ao mesmo tempo que as gigantescas brocas vão cavando os túneis, o restante da estrutura das máquinas já vai fixando as placas de concreto que darão sustentação aos túneis, o que torna a obra muito mais rápida. E pressa é a palavra de ordem na construção dessa linha, cuja promessa original era que ficasse pronta até 2012.

Além disso, a máquina ameniza o "inferno" que é o subterrâneo: os túneis são úmidos, abafados e a diferença de pressão entre o nível do solo e a área de escavação piora ainda mais o ambiente. "Antigamente, para escavar um túnel, nós e os operários precisávamos passar por uma câmara de descompressão, às vezes alguém ficava até surdo", conta Luís Bastos Lemos, gerente do empreendimento da Linha 5. Com os shields, apenas uma pequena parte da obra, à frente das brocas, tem a pressão atmosférica diferente do nível do solo.

Além disso, os tatuzões dispensam o uso de explosões para abertura dos túneis, algo complicadíssimo de ser feito em uma área urbana como a capital.

Planejamento. As tatuzetes vão chegar por São Sebastião porque é o porto mais adaptado para equipamentos desse tipo; várias megamáquinas já entraram por ali. Outra vantagem é que o caminho para São Paulo não inclui túneis. Os equipamentos chegaram ao Porto de Antuérpia de trem. As máquinas foram fabricadas na Alemanha, pela empresa Herrenknecht. O trajeto entre o litoral e a capital será feito de caminhão.

A logística trabalhosa não é só no transporte. Cada shield vem em seis contêineres, e a montagem dura três meses. As paredes de concreto dos túneis, que saem de uma fábrica montada em um canteiro próximo da Estação Santo Amaro, são fabricadas, empilhadas, transportadas e montadas seguindo uma ordem numérica preestabelecida: quando uma é feita, os gerentes da obra sabem exatamente onde será fixada, em um processo controlado por computador. São 11 km de placas, cada uma tem 1,5 metro de largura.

Obras. O projeto da Linha 5 prevê que o trecho entre a Estação Adolfo Pinheiro, já em obras, e a futura Estação Eucaliptos, em frente ao Shopping Ibirapuera, será feito em um único túnel - aí a razão do tatuzão maior. Dali em diante, até Chácara Klabin, serão dois túneis, um para cada sentido do trem. Trabalho para as duas tatuzetes.

A promessa é entregar o prolongamento da Linha 5-Lilás em 2015. É a aposta do Metrô para aliviar as superlotadas Linha 4-Amarela e Linha 9-Esmeralda da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), além de facilitar a vida de quem mora na zona sul.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - more pics of TBM



SavianoMarcio said:


> Será o contrário, da _VCA Conde de Itú_ até a _SE Bandeirantes_ dois shields singelos e daí para frente shield duplo.
> 
> Tem algumas mudanças, mas é basicamente isso.
> 
> *Esquema construtivo:* http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/SavianoMarcio/Linha5Lilsnovo.jpg
> *Postagem: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53239625#post53239625
> *Banner do escritório da construtora: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91298124#post91298124
> 
> Quanto ao shield, vi agora que ele parece muito ser o da L4 mesmo, a 2° peça aparenta ser uma parte da 1°:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46155729#post46155729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lina e Tarsila:


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - renders of stations Itaberaba, Água Branca and Sesc Pompeia



Marcio Staffa said:


> Arquitetura Fernandes
> 
> Estação Itaberaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Água Branca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Sesc Pompéia


----------



## mopc

*Line 2/ Line 4* - new tunne between Line 2 Consolação station and surface to be 
built to divert passengers away from the overcrowded Line 2-Line 4 integration tunnel



Ramos said:


> *Estação Paulista terá novo acesso pela rua Bela Cintra*
> _Rafael Italiani
> do Agora - 06/05/2013_
> 
> O Metrô vai construir um túnel para levar passageiros direto das imediações da avenida Paulista (região central) para a estação Paulista, da linha 4-amarela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O novo acesso, que terá entrada pela rua Bela Cintra, pretende desafogar a já lotada estação Consolação (linha 2-verde).
> 
> Isso porque parte dos passageiros que querem acessar a estação Paulista entra pela estação Consolação, deixando-a mais cheia e congestionando ainda mais a interligação entre as duas paradas.
> 
> O Agora apurou que a construção do túnel terá início ainda neste ano. O Metrô não informou a previsão de início de funcionamento do novo acesso.
> http://www.agora.uol.com.br/saopaulo/ult10103u1273889.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 - Santa Cruz update *










by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

*Construction update video for April, 2013*

Line 4






Line 5






Line 15






Line 17


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail update*














































by Marcio Staffa


----------



## mopc

*Line 8* - old Cobrasma-Francorail "series 5000" CPTM trains, now decomissioned, awaiting an uncertain destination (scrapping, maybe some will serve the line's operational extension


----------



## mopc

*Line 10* - Luz will be line terminus again only in 2016, once the Line 10 express service is operational (Expresso ABC). Old Pirelli station, closed since 2006, to be rebuilt.



Antonio Scabim said:


> http://www.dgabc.com.br/News/6024321/luz-so-voltara-a-ser-ponto-final-da-linha-10-em-2016.aspx
> 
> *Luz só voltará a ser ponto final da Linha 10 em 2016*
> _Cadu Proieti_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Linha 10-Turquesa da CPTM (Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos) só terá novamente a Estação Luz, no Centro da Capital, como ponto final do trajeto em 2016. A informação foi dada ontem pelo secretário estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, no Consórcio Intermunicipal do Grande ABC. Desde o fim de 2011, as viagens que saem de Rio Grande da Serra, passando por Ribeirão Pires, Mauá, Santo André e São Caetano, terminam no Brás, também na região central de São Paulo.
> De acordo com o titular da Pasta, a volta da Luz ao traçado está condicionada à conclusão do Expresso ABC, trem paralelo à Linha 10 que ligará Mauá ao Centro da Capital, com menos paradas. O projeto, que ainda nem teve obras iniciadas, está previsto para ser entregue em 2016, fazendo parte do trem regional de São Paulo à Baixada Santista, segundo Fernandes. "Quando o Expresso ABC estiver pronto, o nosso objetivo é voltar (a Linha 10) para Luz", disse o secretário.
> O motivo indicado pela companhia para a mudança no ponto final da Linha 10, em 2011, foi o significativo crescimento da demanda de usuários na Estação Luz, por onde circulam 465 mil passageiros por dia. O movimento cresceu com a entrada em operação da Linha 4-Amarela do Metrô, que teve as estações República e Luz inauguradas em setembro do mesmo ano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Se hoje não comporta, como no futuro vai caber? É porque estamos fazendo uma estação no Bom Retiro para aliviar a Luz. Com isso, reteríamos os trens que vêm de Francisco Morato e Osasco, e abrindo espaço na Luz para receber as composições que vêm do Grande ABC", explicou Fernandes.
> Cerca de 400 mil pessoas utilizam diariamente a Linha 10 da CPTM. O fim da conexão na Luz prejudicou os passageiros que dependem das linhas do Metrô 1-Azul (Jabaquara-Tucuruvi) e 4-Amarela (Luz-Butantã). "Os usuários que vão para a Luz, e totalizam cerca de 8% do total, são prejudicados. Mas os outros 92% acharam a mudança boa e avaliam bem a linha", comentou o secretário. Fernandes alegou que a mudança resultou em diminuição no intervalo dos trens de oito para cinco minutos na Linha 10.
> O governo do Estado está em processo de aquisição de 65 composições para as seis linhas da CPTM. A previsão é que as primeiras iniciem circulação no fim de 2014. Com os novos trens, a intenção é que o tempo de espera entre um veículo e outro baixe para três minutos, segundo o secretário.
> 
> Estado muda traçado e admite atraso no monotrilho da região
> Por conta de alterações no traçado da Linha 18-Bronze do Metrô, que ligará o Grande ABC à Capital por meio do sistema de monotrilho, o governo do Estado já admite atraso na entrega do trecho. A previsão atual de conclusão da primeira fase do empreendimento, que vai do Tamanduateí ao Paço Municipal de São Bernardo, é o fim de 2016. O investimento para o traçado é de R$ 4,1 bilhões, sendo R$ 1,7 bilhão repassado pelo governo federal.
> "São pequenos ajustes. Por exemplo, em Santo André houve mudança porque no trecho onde a Lauro Gomes está interrompida haverá uma modificação para ter menos impactos com desapropriações", explicou o secretário estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes.
> As mudanças acertadas foram redesenho de traçado na região do núcleo habitacional Bom Pastor, em Santo André, além de mudança nos posicionamentos das estações Goiás e Mauá, em São Caetano, e Paço de São Bernardo.
> De acordo com o secretário, essas mudanças não trarão grande atraso à obra. "Esses ajustes eram previstos. No cronograma pode haver impacto, mas isso será definido em comum acordo entre o governador (Geraldo Alckmin) e os prefeitos. Se houver impacto de tempo, vai ser um atraso bom, de 60, 90 ou 120 dias, porque vamos incorporar dados a mais ao projeto", justificou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A previsão é de que o edital para contratação da construtora seja lançado em julho e as obras sejam iniciadas no fim deste ano ou início de 2014.
> Fernandes disse ainda que o acréscimo da Estação Djalma Dutra, em São Bernardo, no traçado do monotrilho será anunciado em breve, na agenda conjunta prevista entre o governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) e o presidente do Consócio Intermunicipal do Grande ABC e prefeito de São Bernardo, Luiz Marinho (PT).
> 
> Secretário confirma reabertura da Estação Pirelli, em Santo André
> O secretário estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, confirmou que a Estação Pirelli, na Vila Homero Thon, em Santo André, será reaberta. No entanto, o chefe da Pasta no Estado não confirmou data para que o acesso seja reinaugurado.
> "Todas as estações da Linha 10-Turquesa da CPTM (Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos) serão reformadas e reestruturadas até 2014. Uma delas, do Tamanduateí, já foi transformada. Vamos lançar edital, em junho, agosto e setembro, para obras em três lotes. Ainda não sei o momento em que a Estação Pirelli entra nessa reforma", disse o secretário.
> A volta de operação da estação é um pedido antigo da administração andreense. Depois de aproximadamente 30 anos em funcionamento, a parada saiu de operação em 2006, por ociosidade da parada, que era considerada mal localizada. Agora, um dos motivos para a reabertura é o crescimento futuro da demanda de passageiros no entorno, já que o bairro ganhará shopping e prédios comerciais e residenciais até 2015.
> Há projeto para que a estação seja ponto inicial do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) que ligaria Santo André a Guarulhos. No entanto, ainda não há previsão de cronograma.
> 
> CARTÃO BOM
> O secretário confirmou que no dia 17 de maio as estações Santo André e Rio Grande da Serra passarão a aceitar o cartão BOM (Bilhete de Ônibus Metropolitano). A previsão é que, até agosto, todas as paradas da Linha 10 aceitem o bilhete eletrônico.


----------



## mopc

*CPTM* - dangerous level-crossings pose a threat to passengers and citizens


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - videos of the arrival of the TBM



RMeier said:


> Vídeo do Metrô mostrando a chegada do tatuzão ao VSE Bandeirantes:


Globo report


----------



## mopc

doubled


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - line scheme with updated station names, by Rmeier


----------



## mopc

*CMSP (Metro Company)*- company president updates completion deadlines for major projects:

Line 4 - Oscar Freire, Fradique Coutinho, Higienópolis-Mackenzie and São Paulo-Morumbi to open on September 2014
Line 4 - Vila Sônia on July, 2015
Line 5 - Adolfo Pinheiro opens December 2013, commercial operations by April 2014
Line 5 - stations from Alto da Boa Vista to Chácara Klabin on October 2016
Line 15 - Vila Prudente - Oratório - trial operations December 2013, commercial operations April 2014
Line 15 - Oratório - São Mateus, April 2015, Cidade Tiradentes late 2016



caiocco said:


> *Presidente do Metrô de SP compara fila de usuários a pinguins*
> _Previsão de entrega da Estação Vila Sônia, por exemplo, passou de 2014 para julho de 2015_
> Caio do Valle - O Estado de S. Paulo
> 
> O presidente da Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo, Peter Walker, apresentou nesta sexta-feira, 10, um cronograma diferente do anunciado anteriormente pela empresa para as obras de ampliação do sistema. Serão afetadas as inaugurações de estações de duas linhas: a 4-Amarela e a 5-Lilás. No mesmo evento, o dirigente comparou a fila de passageiros em horários de pico a uma fila de pinguins.
> 
> *Veja também:	*
> *** Ouça o trecho da declaração do presidente do Metrô
> 
> Durante evento na sede do Secovi (sindicato da habitação), na zona sul da capital, Walker divulgou o panorama dos projetos para ampliar a rede metroviária. Na apresentação, expôs a intenção de fazer com que a malha alcance 278 quilômetros de extensão em 2030. Hoje, ela tem 74 km.
> 
> Na Linha 4-Amarela, a previsão de entrega total agora passou para julho de 2015, quando a Estação Vila Sônia deve começar a funcionar. As outras quatro paradas da segunda fase desse ramal (Higienópolis-Mackenzie, Oscar Freire, Fradique Coutinho e São Paulo-Morumbi) abrem em setembro de 2014. Originalmente, o governo do Estado havia informado que todas as paradas, entre elas a Vila Sônia, estariam prontas em 2014.
> 
> A empresa alegou que a Estação Vila Sônia é "uma obra mais complexa, que inclui um terminal de ônibus integrado à estação, a ampliação do pátio de manutenção e estacionamento de trens e a construção de mais 1,5 km de via em direção ao município de Taboão da Serra" e "exigirá uma operação de desvio de tráfego mais elaborada" na Avenida Professor Francisco Morato, na zona oeste, com um aterro no nível da via.
> 
> Também houve alteração do prazo de entrega da extensão de 11,5 km da Linha 5-Lilás, na zona sul. Há menos de três meses, o Metrô divulgou que o ramal com 11 estações (da futura parada Alto da Boa Vista à Chácara Klabin, na Linha 2-Verde) ficaria pronto em 2015. Mas Walker disse que sua abertura total será em outubro de 2016.
> 
> Na mesma linha, a Estação Adolfo Pinheiro terá operação assistida antes de funcionar plenamente. A entrega será em dezembro deste ano, mas sua operação comercial só vai começar em abril de 2014.
> 
> *Monotrilho. *A reconfiguração de cronograma também atingiu a Linha 15-Prata, na zona leste, que está sendo construída em forma de monotrilho. A operação comercial entre as duas primeiras estações, Vila Prudente e Oratório, está prevista para abril de 2014. O Metrô alega que, neste caso, não há atraso, porque tal trecho deve abrir em operação assistida em dezembro, ou seja, ainda em 2013, como havia sido divulgado anteriormente.
> 
> No segundo segmento dessa linha, entre as Estações Oratório e São Mateus, a situação é semelhante, com abertura apenas assistida em dezembro de 2014 (ano prometido para a abertura). Mas o funcionamento pleno do trecho – em horário comercial completo – será meses depois, em abril de 2015. A extensão final, até Cidade Tiradentes, ficou para o fim de 2016.
> 
> Em nota, o Metrô informou que "segue rigorosamente o cronograma de execução de entrega de obras", mas que "fatores externos" – como ações judiciais por causa de processos de desapropriação, licenciamentos ambientais e planejamento de desvios de tráfego causados por interdições em vias de grande movimento – muitas vezes geram a necessidade de "ajustes no calendário de obras".
> 
> *Lotação. *O presidente do Metrô também comentou a superlotação da rede. A malha metroviária chega a transportar 4,6 milhões de pessoas por dia – volume que aumentou em 25% nos últimos dois anos.
> 
> "Por que em Itaquera fica aquela fila, parece pinguim, e a plataforma cheia? Porque, se deixar descer pela catraca, daí vai ser um inferno na plataforma", disse, ao falar das medidas de contenção antes das catracas em estações muito cheias no pico, como a parada final da Linha 3-Vermelha.
> 
> 
> Extraído de: Estadão.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- article on Adolfo Pinheiro station and rest of line, following the same route as the tram that was built in 1913



mopc said:


> 11/05/2013 - 22h10
> 
> *Um século depois, Metrô de São Paulo segue 'trilhos' do bonde*
> 
> EDUARDO GERAQUE
> DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> Com um intervalo de mais de cem anos, uma nova ligação por trilhos entre Santo Amaro (zona sul de SP) e o centro de São Paulo começa a ter contornos bem definidos.
> 
> Em 1913, era o bonde elétrico que deixava o então centro do município santo-amarense --que passou a fazer parte de São Paulo em 1935--para ir "à cidade", como diziam os moradores da época.
> 
> A linha, que também entrou para a história por ser a última em funcionamento na cidade, parou em 1968.
> 
> Com a inauguração da estação Adolfo Pinheiro, prevista para dezembro, são os trilhos do metrô que vão seguir na mesma direção.
> 
> Em agosto, começa a escavação do túnel da linha 5-lilás, que sairá da estação e vai até a região da Vila Mariana.
> 
> As escavações para a construção da parada, em Santo Amaro, começaram em 2009. O governo prometia entregar a obra em 2010, mas a estação só vai estar operando plenamente em abril de 2014.
> 
> O tempo é quase o mesmo gasto na construção do primeiro trecho da linha lilás, que tem seis estações.
> 
> "Um dos problemas aqui é esta adutora da Sabesp. A antiga, de 1920, era de ferro fundido", disse Jurandir Fernandes, secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos.
> 
> Na terça-feira (7), ele guiou a reportagem da Folha pela nova estação. Só a troca de 850 metros da adutora, segundo o governo, atrasou as obras da estação em um ano e meio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Uma nova ligação por trilhos entre Santo Amaro, na zona sul, e o centro de SP é feita por onde passava o bonde elétrico_
> 
> Outro motivo de atraso foram as paradas por ordem judicial, devido ao processo que apura suspeitas de fraude na licitação da linha.
> 
> Com a obra na Adolfo Pinheiro na reta final, o maior desafio será escavar o túnel.
> 
> Serão usados três tatuzões, máquinas gigantes que escavam o solo. Elas vão operar por baixo de avenidas como Adolfo Pinheiro, Santo Amaro, Bandeirantes e Ibirapuera, ladeadas por prédios.
> 
> "É um processo seguro, porque não usa explosivos", afirma Jurandir Fernandes.
> 
> O antigo bonde chegava ao centro em cerca de 40 minutos. O metrô, quando toda a linha 5-lilás estiver pronta, em meados de 2016, deverá demorar quase isso.


----------



## mopc

Bus and car accident










source


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - progress










by forumer Falx
original post


----------



## malegi

mopc said:


> Line 17 - progress
> 
> by forumer Falx
> original post


Where was this photo taken?

Thanks


----------



## mopc

malegi said:


> Where was this photo taken?
> 
> Thanks


https://maps.google.com.br/?ll=-23.627722,-46.673822&spn=0.003229,0.006196&t=h&z=18


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* new angle of Oratório station










by forumer Fernando Giolo

original post


----------



## mopc

*SPTrans (Bus)* - Pinheiros bus terminal finally opens, connecting lines 4 and 9 (Pinheiros station) to the bus system


----------



## mopc

*CMSP* - Metro company control center building


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - along with Venus, Mercury and Jupiter


----------



## mopc

*Trolleybus*


----------



## mopc

Protests against public transport price rise damages Brigadeiro station access






































Metro Workers Union presidente arrested for damages to public property


----------



## Falubaz

That's pretty stupid to demage transportation infrastructure if you actually use it. I mean all kind of demage is stupid but this affects the ppl who use it, so what's the point?


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - updates for Borba Gato, Alto da Boa Vista and Brooklin stations

Borba Gato





























Alto da Boa Vista





















Brooklin


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - Government officially postpones Line 17 inauguration from late 2014 to sometime in 2015. That will be Phase I, now under construction, with 7.7km and 8 stations, transporting 98,000 passengers/day. When complete (Phases II and III) the line is expected to transport 417,500 passengers/day.



gabrielzoeste said:


> *ENTREGA DA PRIMEIRA FASE DA LINHA 17 SERÁ EM 2015 E OBRAS DA SEGUNDA FASE COMEÇAM ANO QUE VEM*
> 
> Postado em 8 de junho de 2013 por Renato Lobo
> 
> O Secretário Estadual de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, contou ao jornal “O Estado de São Paulo” que a linha 17- Ouro deve ser entregue a população em 2015, diferente da promessa inicial que previa a circulação do monotrilho para o ano que vem. Trata-se do trecho com 7,7 km de extensão, e deverão transportadas 98 mil pessoas por dia inicialmente, e 8 estações (Jardim Aeroporto, Congonhas, Brooklin Paulista, Vereador José Diniz, Campo Belo, Vila Cordeiro, Chucri Zaidan e Morumbi);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já sobre as obras da segunda fase estão previstas para o primeiro semestre de 2014 onde, o ramal deve ir além da marginal entre as estações Panamby e São Paulo-Morumbi com 6,4 km e 5 estações (Panamby, Paraisópolis, Américo Mourano, Estádio do Morumbi e São Paulo-Morumbi). Em um terceiro momento, que ainda depende de desapropriações e finalizações de projetos, a linha 17 deve chegar na estação Jabaquara passando pela estação Vila Paulista: 3,5 km e 5 estações (Jabaquara, Hospital Sabóia, Cidade Leonor, Vila Babilônia e Vila Paulista).
> 
> A Linha 17-Ouro terá integração com três linhas do Metrô (1-Azul, 4-Amarela e 5-Lilás), uma da CPTM (9-Esmeralda), além de dois terminais da EMTU (Jabaquara e São Paulo/Morumbi). A previsão é que a linha transporte 417.500 usuários por dia quando concluída.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 *- more beams installed










by RMeier


----------



## mopc

*SPTrans* - Elevated BRT system known as Expresso Tiradentes, connecting city center with the Southeast, Sacomã metro station (line 2) and Vila Prudente metro station (Line 2). This was born as the Fura-Fila project, which fizzled, and became a diesel system.



sergiomazzi said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15


----------



## mopc

*Bus*



Daniel_Sousa said:


> Tem essas aqui mopc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para mais fotos do CAIO Millennium BRT e outros ônibus da Metra tem o link abaixo
> 
> http://onibusbrasil.com/empresa/metra-sistema-metropolitano-de-transporte/


----------



## malegi

mopc said:


> Line 17 - Government officially postpones Line 17 inauguration from late 2014 to sometime in 2015. That will be Phase I, now under construction, with 7.7km and 8 stations, transporting 98,000 passengers/day. When complete (Phases II and III) the line is expected to transport 417,500 passengers/day.


What a shame..


----------



## whatsuplucas

Falubaz said:


> That's pretty stupid to demage transportation infrastructure if you actually use it. I mean all kind of demage is stupid but this affects the ppl who use it, so what's the point?


Because people don't know how to make a difference, so they think it's right to damage public property. When the fare rose in Porto Alegre, people protested and damaged the City Hall, but it didn't work. They finally decided to make a peaceful protest, which resulted in a lower fare (well, the original one, actually).


----------



## mopc

*Line 1* train newly restored and ready for operations



















by Diego3336 (original post)


----------



## mopc

*Love in the metro*



Green Eyes said:


> *Metrô de SP é cenário para paixões relâmpago e para álbum de casamento*
> 
> 
> Todos os dias, a estudante de relações internacionais Samara Rizzo, 18, recebe até cem declarações de amor pelo Facebook.
> 
> Mas ela avisa: é só a mensageira. Samara virou uma espécie de pombo correio do século 21. Ela publica na internet relatos de paixões despertadas nas duas horas e meia que o paulistano gasta, em média, nos deslocamentos diários pela cidade, segundo pesquisa da Rede Nossa São Paulo.
> 
> Ela criou a página Spotted: Metrô SP (facebook.com/metrospotted ), com 7.500 fãs e o slogan "procure aquela pessoa que ocupou seu coração por algumas estações". Desde abril, foram quase mil histórias de gente que se apaixonou no metrô (usuários de ônibus e trem também aderiram).
> 
> A cantada é pública, mas o autor fica anônimo (veja exemplos no final da reportagem). "Se preciso, só corrijo alguns erros de português", conta ela, que também é responsável por outra página pop na rede social, a São Paulo da Depressão --sobre perrengues como o frio e a greve dos professores.
> 
> Deprimidos podem ficar, também, os românticos dos trilhos. A chance de a flecha acertar o alvo é muito rara. Apenas cinco pessoas escreveram a Samara para contar que acharam quem procuravam. "Mas não sei se esses casos deram certo", conta.
> 
> "Fica mais fácil quando a pessoa está com um uniforme, alguém pode saber onde ela estuda ou trabalha."
> 
> Têm mais chance de dar certo iniciativas semelhantes em faculdades como PUC e USP, que têm espaços virtuais para estudantes descreverem suas paixões. Nesse caso, amigos em comum podem ajudar a identificá-las.
> 
> 
> *Amor no metrô*
> 
> 
> Gabo Morales/Folhapress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A estudante Samara Rizzo, 18, que criou uma página no Facebook para reunir relatos de flertes no transporte público de São Paulo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _O casal Débora Veneziani e Pedro Costa, ambos de 23 anos, na estação Clínicas do metrô_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Casal da estação Ana Rosa do metrô_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Casal da estação Ana Rosa do metrô_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Casal da estação Ana Rosa do metrô_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010_
> 
> http://f.i.uol.com.br/fotografia/2013/06/05/284183-970x600-1.jpeg
> [i]Cristiane Leão da Silva, 28, e Wagner Bernardo, 37, fizeram fotos de seu casamento na estação Guilermina-Esperança em 2010[/i]
> 
> [img]http://f.i.uol.com.br/fotografia/2013/06/05/284185-970x600-1.jpeg
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hélio Hayashida, 38, e Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, se casaram em 2011 e fotografaram na estação Carrão do metrô, onde namoravam_
> 
> 
> *ASIÁTICAS E LOIROS*
> 
> Fazem sucesso na Spotted: garotas asiáticas, homens loiros e funcionários da linha 4-amarela. O afã é tanto que, às vezes, tipos menos cortejados não deixam barato.
> 
> Como a usuária que protesta: "Loira, morena, loira, morena. Desse jeito fica difícil, pessoal! Cadê os amantes de ruivas artificiais e naturais?". Ou um outro internauta cabisbaixo: "Uma mençãozinha aqui ia levantar o ego".
> 
> Mas há casos em que o flerte anônimo assusta. A designer Laura (nome fictício), 24, estava a caminho do trabalho e notou que um rapaz a olhava e fazia anotações.
> 
> Ela desceu em Pinheiros e, horas depois, viu seu nome na internet -fora identificada por uma amiga. "Fiquei paranoica durante uma semana e comecei a sair em outros horários."
> 
> O psicólogo Ailton Amélio, especializado em relacionamentos, diz que é normal "ficar com o pé atrás, pois a pessoa pode ser perigosa. O mais comum é conhecer alguém em 'paqueródromos' como as baladas".
> 
> Amélio fala de um "kit de segurança" para desconhecidos. "Peça telefone antes, marque encontros em locais públicos e não revele muitas coisas a seu respeito."
> 
> Longe do anonimato virtual, vários casais se formam nesse vaivém. Segundo o metrô, as estações com mais "pegação" estão próximas a colégios e faculdades, como Palmeiras-Barra Funda, São Joaquim, Sé e todas as da avenida Paulista.
> 
> 
> Revista sãopaulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TODO DIA É DIA*
> 
> Os estudantes Rubens, 17, e Vanessa, 18, namoram há um ano e se veem todos os dias na estação Ana Rosa. Ele vem de uma faculdade na Consolação, e ela, da Vila Mariana. "É dentro do metrô para não ter que sair e pagar passagem de novo", diz Vanessa.
> 
> A assistente comercial Yuri Joyce de Abreu, 28, e o diagramador Hélio Hayashida, 38, também usaram o meio de transporte para se conhecer. Eles eram colegas de trabalho, mas mal se falavam na empresa. Só que voltavam juntos, e o trajeto que durava uma hora triplicou --ficavam de papo na catraca do Carrão, destino dela.
> 
> E aí a coisa andou: Joyce terminou um noivado de cinco anos e casou-se com Hélio no mesmo ano, 2011. Fizeram questão de fazer as fotos do casório no metrô.
> 
> A estação Guilhermina-Esperança serviu de cenário para o álbum de casamento da secretária Cristiane Leão, 28, e do bancário Wagner Bernardo, 37. O primeiro encontro foi às cegas, marcado por meio de uma amiga em comum, na estação Tatuapé, em 2008.
> 
> "Ele disse como ele era, e eu disse como eu era. Quando nos vimos, já nos beijamos. Depois pegamos o metrô de novo para ir a um bar na zona sul", lembra Cristiane.
> 
> Em maio, o metrô de Praga, na República Tcheca, anunciou que terá um vagão especial para solteiros. O Metrô de São Paulo diz que não cogita essa ideia, mas há quem sonhe com isso.
> 
> "Uma paixão a cada dia na linha verde. Se tivesse correio elegante e música ao vivo, acho que eu ia e voltava umas duas vezes por dia", diz um recado na Spotted.
> 
> 
> 
> http://f5.folha.uol.com.br/humanos/2013/06/1292395-metro-de-sp-e-cenario-para-paixoes-relampago-e-para-album-de-casamento.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Monorails *- TV Globo report on Malaysian monorail, which will be similar to Line 17



Green Eyes said:


> *Monotrilho usado na Malásia será adotado em São Paulo para ligar Congonhas ao metrô*
> 
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/globo-news/jornal-das-dez/v/monotrilho-usado-na-malasia-sera-adotado-em-sao-paulo-para-ligar-congonhas-ao-metro/2624374/


----------



## mopc

*PROTESTS - continued*
















































Rodriogs said:


>






speed_demon said:


> Foreign people seem to don't understand what's happening.
> 
> - BRAZILIAN PEOPLE ARE NOT HAPPY WITH PUBLIC MONEY DESTINED TO A WORLD CUP WHOSE CORE POPULATION WON'T ENJOY PROPERLY.
> 
> - NOT EVERYTHING IS JUST "HAPPINESS" IN BRAZIL.
> 
> - WE ARE TIRED WITH VIOLENCE WITHOUT PROPER JUSTICE.
> 
> - WE ARE TIRED OF CORRUPT POLITICIANS.
> 
> - IT'S NOT ONLY ABOUT 20 CENTS.
> 
> Am I clear?
> 
> We are also extremely sad that in our supposed DEMOCRATIC era, we're watching scenes like that: IT'S ALL MILITARY REGIME AGAIN!!!!






__var said:


> from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the president being booed at the openning of the confederations cup






Edil Arda said:


> Dear Brazilian friends!
> 
> Tips for tear gas;
> 
> -*milk *(you can put it into a spray and spray to your face when your skin feel like burning)
> 
> -*lemon *(drink a sip to refresh your throat)
> 
> -*anti-acid mixed water* (to wash your skin)
> 
> Do not use lemon on skin.
> 
> Good luck,
> We're with you!





Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Livre concorrência é o caminho !!!!*





Stewart.br said:


> A criatividade do pessoal não tem limites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


----------



## mopc

*FEE HIKE RIOTS (continued)*



lvmagic said:


> Não sei se já postaram:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - article on the three tunneling machines to be used in Line 5. One, the wider one, will be reused from Line 4 construction, but fitted with a slightly wider head. The two others are new and come from Germany.



RMeier said:


> *Terra de gigantes*
> 
> O Megatatuzão é um velho conhecido dos paulistanos. Foi ele quem, entre 2007 e 2009, escavou os 7,5 quilômetros de túneis da Linha 4-Amarela que ligam a avenida Faria Lima à estação Luz. Após quatro anos, a gigantesca máquina tuneladora (também conhecida como shield) foi convocada para voltar ao trabalho, agora na construção da extensão da Linha 5-Lilás. Ela foi readequada para a nova tarefa e está sendo montada no poço que o Metrô abriu na avenida Bandeirantes. De lá, o Megatatuzão parte para uma viagem de 5.743 metros pelo subsolo paulistano até atingir o poço da rua Dionísio da Costa, na região da Chácara Klabin.
> 
> Nesse trajeto, o Megatatuzão de 1.800 toneladas e 78 metros de comprimento vai abrir um túnel que passará por cinco futuras estações da Linha 5-Lilás (Eucaliptos, Moema, AACD-Servidor, Hospital São Paulo, Santa Cruz – onde haverá integração com a Linha 1-Azul – e Chácara Klabin – ponto de encontro com a Linha 2-Verde). *A escavação deverá começar em setembro e durar cerca de dois anos.* A principal diferença em relação à época da Linha 4-Amarela é o diâmetro do túnel, que era de 9,4 metros e hoje é de 10,58 metros – uma nova cabeça de corte, que pesa 1.300 toneladas, foi providenciada para o equipamento.
> 
> Dessa vez, no entanto, o Megatatuzão não estará sozinho na tarefa de construir uma linha de Metrô em São Paulo. Para auxiliá-lo, estão vindo da Alemanha duas máquinas tuneladoras de menor porte – o que não quer dizer que elas sejam pequenas, já que possuem diâmetro de 6,87 m, pesam 630 toneladas e medem 108 metros cada. Batizadas de Lina e Tarsila – em homenagem às artistas Lina Bo Bardi (1914-1992) e Tarsila do Amaral (1886-1973) –, as duas tatuzetes vão operar simultaneamente e em paralelo na construção dos dois túneis que formarão o trecho de 5.134 metros entre o Poço Conde Itaú (localizado próximo à estação Adolpho Pinheiro) e o poço Bandeirantes (o mesmo onde o Megatatuzão iniciará sua trajetória). Lina e Tarsila vão conectar as futuras estações Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato, Brooklin e Campo Belo do Metrô. *Lina e Tarsila chegam ao Brasil entre maio e junho e começam a trabalhar no subsolo paulistano ainda no segundo semestre do ano*.
> 
> “É a primeira vez no Brasil que três shields serão utilizados simultaneamente”, diz Luís Bastos Lemos, gerente do empreendimento da Linha 5-Lilás. “É um marco para o Metrô.” O uso de três tatuzões na mesma linha tem como objetivo diminuir o tempo de duração da obra e seu custo. Os túneis construídos pelas máquinas tuneladoras ficam prontos até 20 vezes mais rápido do que se utilizado o método tradicional conhecido como NATM. Enquanto este permite a construção de não mais de que 1 metro de túnel por dia, o Megatatuzão manteve a média de 15 metros a 18 metros durante as obras da Linha 4-Amarela. Além disso, por ser mais seguro e provocar menos variações na superfície durante as escavações, o método empregado pelos tatuzões elimina custos de reparos e indenizações de eventuais danos a imóveis. “Usar o shield é adequado para situações como a da Linha 5-Liás, em que temos trechos superiores a 5 quilômetros de extensão”, diz Bastos.
> 
> A opção de usar um equipamento de grande porte em um trecho e dois menores na outra parte da linha está relacionada às características do solo, do relevo e das construções sobre as regiões afetadas. A extensão da Linha 5-Lilás passa por sob locais bastante sensíveis da cidade, como oito hospitais, bairros altamente verticalizados, como Moema e Chácara Klabin, e sob avenidas muito movimentadas, como a Ibirapuera e a Santa Amaro. “Com os shields, tenho certeza que vamos provocar um impacto mínimo nessas áreas”, afirma Bastos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As máquinas tuneladoras que o Metrô de São Paulo vai empregar na Linha 5-Lilás são fabricadas na Alemanha e exigem cerca de 50 pessoas para sua operação. De maneira bastante simplificada, elas funcionam da seguinte forma: um grupo de poderosos motores eletro-hidráulicos fazem girar a cabeça de corte do equipamento, a um ritmo de 4 a 6 rotações por minuto. A força exata que o tatuzão vai imprimir à terra à sua frente é definida previamente em função do terreno que deverá ser vencido (grosso modo, quanto mais resistente é o terreno, mais força será empregada). Para que o solo acima não sofra grandes abalos com a escavação, um complexo mecanismo posicionado logo atrás da cabeça de corte faz o ajuste das pressões de forma a manter a estabilidade de todo o sistema. O material escavado é, então, levado por uma rosca “infinita” para a parte de trás do equipamento, de onde é jogado em uma esteira que o transporta até o poço pelo qual a máquina foi inserida. De lá, a terra é levada por caminhões para um aterro – calcula-se que, nas obras da Linha 5-Lilás, cerca de 150 carretas por dia serão retiradas.
> 
> “A operação dos shields é um show de engenharia mecânica”, diz Waldir José Gianotti, o engenheiro responsável pela construção dos túneis no lote 7 da Linha 5-Lilás. Ao mesmo tempo que vão abrindo caminho, os tatuzões são capazes de fazer o escoramento definitivo do túnel com anéis de concreto. “A obra é entregue pronta, bastando apenas o nivelamento do chão para que os trilhos sejam instalados”, afirma Gianotti. A instalação imediata dos anéis exige uma logística própria. Durante as obras da Linha 5-Lilás, duas fábricas de anéis de concreto instaladas em canteiros de obras do Metrô serão responsáveis pelo fornecimento de cerca de mais de 10 mil peças que serão utilizadas nos dois trechos que serão construídos simultaneamente pelas máquinas tuneladoras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A máquina que faz a escavação, em si, mede cerca de 12 metros, mas os tatuzões carregam ainda um grande “backup” formado por plataformas que abrigam a cabine de comando e todos os demais apetrechos necessários para a construção dos túneis. Esses “backups” trazem consigo, inclusive, um refeitório e um ambulatório para uso dos operários e técnicos que operam as tuneladoras. A operação ocorre em regime de 24 horas por dia. Além do operador especializado na cabine de comando, o avanço das máquinas é acompanhado em tempo real por engenheiros que ficam nos canteiros de obras e também por profissionais que acompanham as obras direto da Alemanha. “A operação tem de ser precisa e os eventuais desvios de rota das máquinas têm de ser corrigidos imediatamente”, diz Gianotti.
> 
> A Linha 5-Lilás teve seu primeiro trecho, de 8,4 quilômetros, inaugurado em 2002. Inicialmente projetada para ser operada pela CPTM, foi assumida pelo Metrô um anos do início das operações. O trecho inicial percorre, por vias aéreas, seis estações compreendidas entre o Capão Redondo e o Largo Treze, na Zona Sul da Capital. Em 2009, a linha começou a ser expandida, com a construção da estação Adolpho Pinheiro, em Santo Amaro, que será inaugurada em 2013. As obras que agora se iniciam vão levar a linha até a Chácara Klabin. Além de se integrar com as linhas 1-Azul e 2-Verde, a extensão fará com que a Linha 5-Lilás se encontre com a futura Linha 17-Ouro do monotrilho na estação Campo Belo – na estação Santo Amaro já é feita a conexão com a CPTM.
> 
> Atualmente, a Linha 5-Lilás opera com oito composições, que atendem a uma demanda diária de 216,6 mil passageiros. O pátio de manutenção fica no Capão Redondo. Quando o trecho Largo Treze-Chácara Klabin estiver em operação, a linha passará a ter 19,9 quilômetros de extensão, 17 estações e 34 trens em funcionamento. Um novo pátio, o Guido Caloi, também está sendo construído para servir ao sistema. Estima-se que, em 2015, a demanda para a linha completa será de 771 mil passageiros por dia. Por enquanto, porém, a extensão da Linha 5-Lilás tem só três usuários: o Megatatuzão, a Lina e a Tarsila.


----------



## Attus

What kind of fee system does SP have? Are there no monthly tickets available? I mean, if a person rides the metro twice a day, every weekday, will he pay 21×2×3.20 = 134.40 reals in a month?


----------



## Highcliff

the mayor is thinking to create the "bilhete unico mensal" (monthly ticket or card)
it worths R$140.00 and the passenger can use the transportation free during one month
source: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...o-valera-a-pena-para-10-dos-passageiros.shtml


> Pelas regras anunciadas, por uma tarifa de R$ 140 o usuário poderá usar livremente os ônibus municipais por 30 dias, contados a partir do primeiro uso. Assim, o bilhete mensal passa a compensar financeiramente para quem faz mais de 46 viagens por mês


----------



## Highcliff

in crisis time, we have a tight budget so we must stop spending money including social causes and privatize companies
also in no crisis time








http://www.radiopiratininga.com.br/eduardopandelo/

pt and psdb parties: the same garbage








http://www.radiopiratininga.com.br/eduardopandelo/

Brazil: the fake democracy








http://blog.opovo.com.br/portugalse...-da-democracia-portuguesa/democracia-falsa-3/


----------



## mopc

Attus said:


> What kind of fee system does SP have? Are there no monthly tickets available? I mean, if a person rides the metro twice a day, every weekday, will he pay 21×2×3.20 = 134.40 reals in a month?


The fare system is the following:

There is a "Bilhete Único" (MetroCard) which can be used on any transport (buses/rail). The MetroCard allows one to use up to four buses within two hours paying a single fare (US$1,60) or three buses and transfer to/from the rail system (Metro and CPTM) for a half-fare (line transfers within the rail system are free).

There are two bus systems in Sao Paulo; 

- SPTrans - managed by the City Government and restricted to the city's area, run by publicly contracted private operators through a public tender service renewed every few years.

- EMTU - managed by the State government and providing buses between the 40 municipalities that form the Greater Sao Paulo Metropolitan Area. The EMTU system does not accept the MetroCard, and there is special transfer card between the Metro and the EMTU system applicable at EMTU transfer terminals.


In addition, there are a number of special fees and schemes, such as the Early Bird (Madrugador) fee in the rail system with lower fares between 4am and 6am or so; the 9am-10am special fee for bus transfers from Lines 5 and 9; the free Metro-Bus transfer for Line 5 users, and so on. 

There is a Fidelity Card with a lower fee for high usage rate.

And, as the other forumer said, there is the project to create an SPTrans Bus Card for US$65/month to use buses infinitely.

In addition, students and workers have "Vale Transporte" (Transport Coupon), which means that workers' transit fares are paid for by their employers, in most cases, typically valid for two daily uses; while students pay half-fare.


----------



## mopc

*RIOTS - continued*

Sao Paulo pays one of the worlds highest transport fees in terms of how many hours the average worker has to work to pay for monthly transportation:

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...-aqui-esta-entre-as-mais-caras-do-mundo.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail *- yard and Oratório update



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Ôps! Vigas no acesso pátio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oratório:*


----------



## mopc

_*NEW PROTESTS ORGANIZED FOR TODAY*_ less than 2 hours from now



Issun said:


> Chegou o tempo de levarmos para o mundo todos os atos da babel da incompetência e lutarmos contra o abuso do aumento das passagens de um sistema ferroviário que se desmancha no ritmo do descaso e vem oferecendo um serviço cada vez pior para a população devido a péssima gestão de obras que não andam devido a sua incapacidade de gerir as mesmas. Chega de reclamações que não levam a nada a anos e de suportar o descaso de todas as áreas da babel da incompetência (CPTM), chegou a hora de partirmos para as ruas.
> 
> *Dia 17/06/2013, às 17 horas*, no Largo da Batata se realizará a maior manifestação contra o aumento das tarifas em São Paulo. Dezenas de milhares de pessoas já confirmaram presença. Vem pra rua você também. A 5º manifestação será ainda maior.


----------



## mopc

*LIVE FROM SAO PAULO* webcam:

http://aovivo.folha.uol.com.br/2013/06/17/2630-aovivo.shtml


*POTATO SQUARE MINUTES AGO*:










You see Line 4 Faria Lima metro station access bottom left, and another access just above the center of the picture, protected by barricade.


----------



## mopc

"A couple is forced out of a bar" in Sao Paulo











"Biker attempts to stop the police"











Potato Square











"Down with Alkmin" (Geraldo Alkmin is the state governor, responsible for the police)











Workers Daily "Sao Paulo under siege: Dictatorship"


----------



## mopc

News talking about protests heading to the State Government Palace, beyond the river.


----------



## mopc




----------



## Attus

Thank you for the clarifications about the tariff system!


----------



## stephenk1977

mopc said:


> *RIOTS - continued*
> 
> Sao Paulo pays one of the worlds highest transport fees in terms of how many hours the average worker has to work to pay for monthly transportation:
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...-aqui-esta-entre-as-mais-caras-do-mundo.shtml


They forgot Australian cities in that comparison! Brisbane in particular would come out very badly in that comparison, due to having the world's 2nd highest bus fares, and 3rd highest train fares.


----------



## mopc

Yes but income in Australia is over 40K USD/year, in Sao Paulo barely 20K, and the poor here are poorer. 

On the other hand most employees have their commute paid for by the employer, and the fare includes 4 free bus transfers and half-fare for bus<>metro transfers.


----------



## mopc




----------



## Highcliff

bruno bartulitch explain what is happening in brazil


----------



## mopc

Berrini Avenue/ Cable-Stayed Bridge Area during the Monday of protests June 17, 2013


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 monorail* - first train car arrives


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 monorail* - first train carriage on yard


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 monorail -* pics by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Santa Cruz station update




























by Saviano Marcio


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 monorail* - yard begins to take shape




























by Saviano Marcio


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 monorail* - more pics




















depot beams


----------



## lkstrknb

I love your pictures Sergio. (mopc) Keep them coming! Sao Paulo will be quite the city with not just one, but two monorails from different manufacturers running. It will be great to compare these two monorails side by side.

I will miss the smooth, clean lines the Monorail Line 15 track had before the emergency walkway and power rail was installed.

Luke


----------



## mopc

Within a few months they will start trial operations with the first trains. Let's wait and see. Passengers will be accepted by the first months of 2014.


----------



## Rumors

Nice. :cheers:


----------



## lkstrknb

Last time I was briefly in São Paulo, the spur leading to the maintenance and storage depot wasn't connected to the mainline track yet. The pylons were there, but the beams were not in place yet.

Also, are the beams in place near the S curve by the church just before the street overlooking the valley? I look forward to riding the train and enjoying the views!


----------



## mopc

*Line 8* - Old Fepasa FrancoRail units reconfigured for 4-car operations being tested for use in Line 8 Itapevi extension.



Marcos6010Vinicius said:


>





Marcos6010Vinicius said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - first car of first new train for extension under construction is spotted on highway 



RobinhoFGCM said:


> Tem coisa nova chegando... :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos extraídas do Facebook
> Autoria de Denis Castro


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo - Guarulhos BRT* - progress video



FelipeMacedo said:


> Obras do Corredor Metropolitano Guarulhos - São Paulo


----------



## mopc

*Line 2* - Sumaré station


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - tunnel boring machine ready to rock


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - construction site art



Hps95 said:


> Alguem sabe se esses muros grafitados nas futuras estações, vão ser removidos depois da inauguração? Acharia desperdício isso ser retirado depois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Facebook


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - depot access beam



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Ainda falta uma viga de concreto do AMV T3-S acesso oeste, as vigas de ligação do AMV T3-D Com a estação Vila Prudente,
> e sem falar das vigas do _"Leque de Acesso ao Pátio"_, desse último setor tenho mais algumas imagens: :colgate:
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> *In the shadow of the moonorail:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-*Panorâmicas (com algumas distorções):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - officially postponed to 2015



gabrielzoeste said:


> *LINHA 17 DO METRÔ FICA PARA 2015*
> 
> Postado em 16 de outubro de 2013 por Renato Lobo
> 
> A Linha 17-Ouro, que foi cotada para atender os turistas da Copa do Mundo de 2014, ligando o Aeroporto de Congonhas ao sistema metroferroviário, não vai ficar pronta no ano que vem. Quem diz isso é Eduardo Curiati, Gerente de Empreendimento do ramal, em entrevista à Rádio Bandeirantes na semana passada (escute aqui)
> 
> Curiati concedeu entrevista para explicar as possíveis alternativas da interdição da ciclovia Rio Pinheiros, e durante a matéria, deu novos prazos de entrega das etapas da linha Ouro, diferente dos prazos apresentados anteriormente pelo Governo Estadual.
> 
> O primeiro trecho entre o Aeroporto de Congonhas e a Estação Morumbi, na Linha 9-Esmeralda da CPTM fica para 2015. Já a segunda fase, que vai ligar a marginal Pinheiros até a estação São Paulo-Morumbi na Linha 4-Amarela, fica para 2016. A terceira etapa, entre o Aeroporto e a estação Jabaquara, na Linha 1-Azul vai ser entregue a população em 2017. O ramal completo terá 17,7 km de extensão e 18 estações.
> 
> *Atrasos em licenças*
> 
> O Contrato da obra foi assinado em junho de 2011, mas obras começaram apenas em março do ano seguinte. O Governo teve problema com a emissão de licenças por parte da prefeitura. Houve também resistência por parte de alguns moradores, já que o ramal correrá por meio de um Monotrilho, com vias suspensas.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail* - first beams placed on Airport branch










by Bruna Carolina Wojtenko


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - pics of depot branching beams




























by Sergio Mazzi


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - the beast reveals itself



sergiomazzi said:


> Agora sim! Ainda sem os adesivos:


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - first picture of full length Innovia 300 7-car trainset










by forumer ncjrsa

original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - Sao Paulo governor visits monorail (local TV)

http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...-ligara-ipiranga-a-cidade-tiradentes/2922451/

*screenshots*


----------



## mopc

Oficial pic


----------



## mopc

Slightly better pics



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> _*"Ólhe menino! Ih Num é que pode ser verdade sô, ora pois*"_........:lol:
> 
> Fonte: http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=233780&c=6&q=primeiro-trem-do-monotrilho-u-apresentado-u-populauuo#6 (todos os créditos para *Edson Lopes Jr.*)


----------



## Gutovsky

Our monorail will have a greater capacity than many regular subway systems in the world!


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - public tender attracts one single proposal, by Odebrecht. Line 6 will be a fully new line, fully underground, with 15 stations and 15km. It will be built as a PPP.



dahaka2 said:


> 31/10/2013 18h55 - Atualizado em 31/10/2013 20h33
> *Metrô recebe proposta única em licitação da Linha 6- Laranja*
> Resultado será divulgado na quarta-feira, 6 de novembro.
> Odebrecht e Queiroz Galvão estão no consórcio 'Move São Paulo'.
> Márcio Pinho
> Do G1 São Paulo
> 
> Um único grupo apresentou proposta nesta quinta-feira (31) na licitação para construir e operar a Linha 6-Laranja, que vai ligar o Centro à Brasilândia, na Zona Norte de São Paulo. O Consórcio Move São Paulo, formado pelas empresas Odebrecht, Queiroz Galvão, UTC Participações e Eco Realty Fundo de Investimentos, foi participante único da concorrência.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se for declarado vencedor, terá seis anos para construir a linha e outros 19 para operá-la. No começo desta noite, o Metrô informou que precisa de prazo para analisar documentos e a divulgação do resultado deve sair na quarta-feira (6).
> 
> Trata-se da maior parceria Parceria Público-Privada (PPP) já feita pelo governo do estado, com custo previsto de R$ 22 bilhões ao longo de 25 anos. Na fase de construção, a previsão de gasto é superior a R$ 9 bilhões, sendo 4,4 bilhões do estado, por meio de financiamento do Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES), e o restante bancado pelo consórcio.
> 
> O edital prevê que o estado pague um valor anual para a concessionária para que ela faça a operação da linha. O governo estipulou que pagaria, no máximo, R$ 606.812 milhões, e o valor proposto pelo consórcio foi de R$ 606.787 milhões. O desconto apresentado é de apenas R$ 24,8 mil ao ano em valores de hoje, 0,004% do que o estado previa gastar. Os pagamentos devem ser feitos a partir do sétimo ano de contrato, quando a linha já estará pronta e os trens já em funcionamento.
> 
> Além desse pagamento pela prestação do serviço, a concessionária ficará com parte da tarifa paga pelos usuários da linha. A linha deve operar a partir de 2020.
> 
> O secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, afirmou que a importância desta PPP está no fato de ser a primeira que já vai começar com o capital privado. Ele citou a Linha 4-Amarela, que foi construída pelo governo do estado, mas que passou a ser operada pelo Consórcio Via Amarela por meio de uma PPP. “O estado fez as estações que tiveram que conversar com os trens que foram comprados pelo capital privado. Foram inúmeras as dificuldades de integração”, disse.
> 
> Segundo Jurandir, o governo teve um papel importante na concepção da Linha 6-Laranja, definindo traçados e localização de estações, e agora terá uma função mais importante quanto ao acompanhamento e fiscalização das ações do consórcio.
> 
> *Desinteresse*
> 
> O secretário afirmou que a falta de mais interessados mostra que “os valores estão muito apertados e que não era uma situação tão apetitosa” em termos financeiros para as empresas.
> “Não se trata, como muita gente pensou, que estávamos entregando o ouro para o bandido”, disse. Ele, no entanto, comemorou os participantes do consórcio vencedor, que têm "peso na indústria civil nacional", disse.
> 
> Foi a segunda tentativa do governo do estado de conseguir um parceiro para construir a Linha 6-Laranja. O primeiro edital, em julho, não atraiu interessados. Após o fracasso, o governo mudou as regras e se propôs a bancar integralmente os R$ 673 milhões previstos para a realização de desapropriações e reassentamento das famílias. O primeiro edital previa que a concessionária pagaria pelas desapropriações e foi o principal motivo para afastar interessados, segundo o governo.
> 
> No segundo edital, o governo ainda alterou índices de inflação que serão usados para reajustar os pagamentos que serão feitos ao consórcio ao longo dos 25 anos da parceria. São índices como o INCC da FGV (Fundação Getúlio Vargas) que nos últimos anos teve variações maiores que o Índice de Preços ao Consumidor (IPC), previsto no primeiro edital e que é calculado pela Fundação Instituto de Pesquisas Econômicas (Fipe).
> 
> *Cartel*
> 
> A licitação ocorre em meio a uma investigação feita pelo Conselho Administrativo de Defesa Econômica (Cade) de um suposto cartel no Metrô e na CPTM. O único consórcio que manifestou interesse em construir a linha não tem participação das empresas que estão envolvidas nos quatro contratos analisados pelo Cade em São Paulo. A Siemens, delatora do esquema foi uma das que não apresentaram proposta.
> O secretário Jurandir Fernandes opinou que a falta de mais interessados na construção da Linha 6-Laranja não tem relação com a investigação.
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...posta-unica-em-leilao-da-linha-6-laranja.html


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - the second drilling machine is activated





RMeier said:


> *Até dezembro, três máquinas que fazem túneis devem funcionar na linha.
> Alckmin espera entregar trecho Largo Treze - Chácara Klabin em 2016.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Começou a operar nesta segunda-feira (4) o segundo dos três tatuzões (shields) que vão abrir túneis na Linha 5-Lilás, que ligará o Largo Treze à Chácara Klabin. A estação Adolfo Pinheiro, na região de Santo Amaro, deve ser entregue em janeiro de 2014.
> 
> Com 11,5 km de extensão, a expansão da Linha 5-Lilás contará com 11 estações entre o Largo Treze e a Chácara Klabin. Atualmente, a linha já conta com seis estações distribuídas entre 8,5 km, do Capão Redondo ao Largo Treze.
> 
> A máquina que começou a operar nesta segunda, apelidada de Tarsila, possui uma roda de corte de 6,9 metros de diâmetro, 108 metros de comprimento, 720 toneladas, sendo capaz de perfurar 14 metros de túnel por dia. Enquanto escava, o equipamento instala os anéis de revestimento de concreto, deixando, assim, o túnel pronto para a montagem dos trilhos.
> 
> A linha já possui um tatuzão de grande porte operando entre Bandeirantes e Chácara Klabin. Por motivos geológicos, ele não poderá ser utilizado no trecho entre Adolfo Pinheiro e Bandeirantes. Por isso, foram providenciados dois shields com porte menor. Até dezembro, um terceiro shield, a Lila, deve começar a operar na mesma linha.
> 
> O governador esteve nesta manhã na obra da futura estação Adolfo Pinheiro, na região de Santo Amaro. Ele explicou que é preciso os trabalhos da Tarsila avancem para que Lina possa começar a operar. Segundo Alckmin, em função dos trabalhos dos tatuzões não é possível inaugurar os trabalhos aos poucos. É preciso que a intervenção das máquinas tenha sido concluída para que a inauguração das linhas seja possível.
> 
> “Nós esperamos entregar a estação Adolfo Pinheiro em janeiro e vamos avançar o mais rápido possível em toda a obra. Acho difícil que a gente consiga entregar mais estações ainda no ano que vem. O fato é que elas vão estar muito perto de serem inauguradas. Quando entregar, entrega logo o conjunto [das estações]”, afirmou o governador. Alckmin afirmou que a linha deve se entregue até 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inicialmente prevista para 2013, a conclusão da estação Adolfo Pinheiro sofreu atraso de ao menos sete meses por causa de denúncias envolvendo licitação da Linha 5.
> 
> Em outubro de 2010, o jornal “Folha de S.Paulo” divulgou um vídeo com o resultado gravado seis meses antes do anúncio. O Metrô e a Secretaria de Transportes afirmaram que não sabiam de qualquer tipo de acerto entre as empreiteiras. O então governador Alberto Goldman mandou suspender as obras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...escavacoes-simultaneas-com-dois-tatuzoes.html


----------



## mopc

More pictures of second tunneling machine activation and site, by forumer RMeier. Original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- video on the tunneling machine


----------



## Tcmetro

I remember seeing some pictures of elevated busways in this city, which is quite unique for bus technology. How many busways or dedicated bus lanes are in Sao Paulo?


----------



## mopc

The elevated busway is called Expresso Tiradentes and there many pics and info about this system in this thread. It was supposed to be a sort of electric "bus on rails", but after problems and abandonment they completed the system using conventional diesel busses. What is now Line 15 Monorail was originally conceived as an Eastern extension of this busway system. *Official Brazilian Thread*.

There is another dedicated buslane system serving the metropolis' Southern parts, called Sao Mateus Corridor. Several avenues throughout the city have dedicated buslanes (corredores de ônibus). 

Please refer to the first page of the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread for summarized info on Sao Paulo's bus systems, or search this thread for details.


----------



## mopc

*Official Video Updates for Lines 4, 5, 15 and 17*

Line 4 






Line 5






Line 15






Line 17









*Line 5 stills*

TBM




















Moema station


----------



## mopc

*Metro - General News* - completion of current ongoing projects will make the CMSP network reach 135.4 km. The next wave of expansion, for 2020, will reach 200km.




dinhojdal said:


> *Operadores apresentam investimentos*
> 
> 06/11/2013
> 
> A MRS Logística, *Metrô de São Paulo *e SuperVia fizeram uma apresentação dos investimentos realizando e em andamento durante o seminário da Feira Negócios nos Trilhos, nesta terça-feira (05/11), em São Paulo.
> 
> O presidente da MRS, Eduardo Parente, explicou que a empresa investiu R$ 1,3 bilhão entre 1998 e 2002; outros R$ 2,8 bilhões entre 2003 e 2007; e R$ 5,9 bilhões estão sendo investidos de 2008 até este ano. Os aportes foram realizados em melhorias na malha; compra de material rodante; na cremalheira; na implantação do novo CCO; CBTC; máquinas de via; na Segregação Leste, no trecho compartilhado com a CPTM; entre outros.
> 
> Parente destacou que a MRS é a primeira ferrovia de carga do país a utilizar o sistema CBTC, implantado pela Wabtec. O sistema otimiza a operação e traz mais segurança. Além disso, o maquinista acompanha através do computador de bordo toda a operação no trecho em que está.
> 
> Ele destacou ainda que a MRS foi considerada o maior clientes mundial da GE Transportation em 2011. Nos últimos anos, a empresa investiu R$ 600 milhões na compra de 110 locomotivas. As máquinas estão sendo usadas na Ferrovia do Aço. Devido à rampa da linha, a empresa utiliza locomotiva no final do trem para ajudar a vencer as rampas da ferrovia. Quando chegavam à região de Bom Jardim essas máquinas retornavam. Com a aquisição das novas locomotivas, elas são desligadas a partir desse ponto e seguem viagem no trem.
> 
> *Metrô SP*
> 
> *O presidente do Metrô de São Paulo, Luiz Antonio Carvalho Pacheco, explicou o andamento das obras da companhia: a segunda fase da Linha 4-Amarela, a expansão da Linha 5-Lilás e a construção dos monotrilhos das linhas 15-Prata e 17-Ouro. Essas obras devem estar prontas até 2017, quando o sistema chegará a 135,4 km. Hoje, o metrô conta com 74,2 km. Estão sendo investidos R$ 15,1 bilhões nessas obras.
> 
> Em 2017, a expectativa é que o Metrô transporte 6,8 milhões de pessoas por dia. Hoje, a rede metroviária da capital paulista transporta 4,5 milhões de passageiros por dia, contando as baldeações entre linhas.
> 
> Com a implantação da Linha 6-Laranja, do monotrilho do ABC (Linha 18-Bronze); a extensão da Linha 2-Verde até a Dutra; e a extensão da Linha 4-Amarela até Taboão da Serra, o metrô terá 201,8 quilômetros em 2021 e a expectativa é que transporte 10 milhões de passageiros/dia.
> 
> Todos esses projetos totalizam R$ 27,4 bilhões. Boa parte desta verba é do governo do Estado de São Paulo. Os investimentos possuem ainda recursos da prefeitura de São Paulo e do Governo Federal, através de fundo perdido.*
> SuperVia
> 
> Já o diretor de operações da SuperVia, João Gouveia, apresentou o plano de investimentos da concessionária em parceria com o Governo do Estado do Rio. Através do acordo da renovação da concessão, quando a Odebrecht Transport assumiu o controle da SuperVia, ficou definido que o Estado investiria R$ 2,5 bilhões e a SuperVia outros R$ 1,2 bilhão. Os investimentos contemplados são modernização de sistemas, linhas e estações; compra e reforma de material rodante; novo CCO e implantação do ATP (Automatic Train Protection), fornecido pela Bombardier.
> 
> A implantação do ATP está sendo implantado na linha mais ocupada da empresa, Central-Deodoro, onde circula 60% dos passageiros. O sistema de proteção automática é capaz de aplicar emergência caso o maquinista erre. O ATP vai permitir reduzir o headway, colocando os trens mais próximos um do outro.
> 
> Em 1998 a operadora transportou 570 mil passageiros/dia. A previsão é que em 2012 esse número chegue a 1,2 milhão de passageiros/dia. Em 2011 a companhia tinha 160 trens. Neste ano já são 190 trens. Com a chegada dos 60 trens encomendados da chinesa CNR e dos 30 encomendados a Alstom, a empresa aposentará seus 49 antigos trens de aço carbono em 2016.
> 
> Gouveia destacou que a empresa desenvolveu fornecedores nacionais para a implantação de seu novo CCO e explicou ainda que foi implantação um moderno sistema de comunicação nas estações e câmeras nos trens que permitem o CCO acompanhar a operação.
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.b...=20736&DtDataINI=&DtDataFIN=&TxBusca=&pagina=


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - Odebrecht to have 6 years to build the line starting in early 2014, at a cost of 5 billion dollars, half funded by state banks and half by the corporation. 



Robson Braga said:


> *Consórcio com Odebrecht e Queiroz Galvão vence licitação da Linha 6*
> Obra custará cerca de R$ 9,6 bilhões e deve ficar pronta em 2020.
> Estado vai gastar R$ 700 milhões em desapropriações de imóveis.
> Márcio Pinho
> Do G1 São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Consórcio Move São Paulo, formado pelas empresas Odebrecht, Queiroz Galvão, UTC Participações e Eco Realty Fundo de Investimentos, venceu a licitação da Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô. O grupo foi o único a apresentar proposta. O resultado da licitação foi apresentado nesta quarta-feira (6).
> 
> O grupo terá seis anos para construir a linha, que deverá funcionar em 2020. A obra custará cerca de R$ 9,6 bilhões. Deste total, o governo de São Paulo gastará R$ 700 milhões com as desapropriações de imóveis para a obra.
> O consórcio também vai operar a Linha 6, que vai ligar a estação São Joaquim, na região central, à Vila Brasilândia, na Zona Norte de São Paulo.
> A linha 6 foi anunciada pelo ex-governador José Serra (PSDB) em 2008, que afirmou que queria iniciar a obra em sua gestão - ele deixou o governo para disputar a Presidência em 2010. Após atrasos na contratação de projetos, o primeiro edital foi lançado apenas em 2013, e não teve interessados. Já a segunda tentativa, concluída nesta quarta, teve êxito.
> 
> Trata-se da maior parceria Parceria Público-Privada (PPP) já feita pelo governo do estado, com custo previsto de R$ 22 bilhões ao longo de 25 anos. Na fase de construção, a previsão é de R$ 9,6 bilhões, sendo cerca de R$ 4,4 bilhões do estado, por meio de financiamento do Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES), valor semelhante bancado pelo consórcio e mais os R$ 700 milhões em desapropriações.
> 
> O edital prevê que o estado pague um valor anual para a concessionária para que ela faça a operação da linha. O governo estipulou que pagaria, no máximo, R$ 606,812 milhões, e o valor proposto pelo consórcio foi de R$ 606,787 milhões. O desconto apresentado é de apenas R$ 24,8 mil ao ano em valores de hoje, 0,004% do que o estado previa gastar. Os pagamentos devem ser feitos a partir do sétimo ano de contrato, quando a linha já estará pronta e os trens em funcionamento.
> Além desse pagamento pela prestação do serviço, a concessionária ficará com parte da tarifa paga pelos usuários da linha. A linha deve operar a partir de 2020.
> 
> O secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, afirmou na quarta-feira (31) que a importância desta PPP está no fato de ser a primeira que já vai começar com o capital privado. Ele citou a Linha 4-Amarela, que foi construída pelo governo do estado, mas que passou a ser operada pelo Consórcio Via Amarela por meio de uma PPP. “O estado fez as estações que tiveram que conversar com os trens que foram comprados pelo capital privado. Foram inúmeras as dificuldades de integração”, disse.
> 
> Segundo Jurandir, o governo teve um papel importante na concepção da Linha 6-Laranja, definindo traçados e localização de estações, e agora terá uma função mais importante quanto ao acompanhamento e fiscalização das ações do consórcio.
> 
> *Desinteresse*
> O secretário afirmou que a falta de mais interessados mostra que “os valores estão muito apertados e que não era uma situação tão apetitosa” em termos financeiros para as empresas.
> “Não se trata, como muita gente pensou, que estávamos entregando o ouro para o bandido”, disse. Ele, no entanto, comemorou os participantes do consórcio vencedor, que têm "peso na indústria civil nacional", disse.
> 
> Foi a segunda tentativa do governo do estado de conseguir um parceiro para construir a Linha 6-Laranja. O primeiro edital, em julho, não atraiu interessados. Após o fracasso, o governo mudou as regras e se propôs a bancar integralmente os R$ 673 milhões previstos para a realização de desapropriações e reassentamento das famílias. O primeiro edital previa que a concessionária pagaria pelas desapropriações e foi o principal motivo para afastar interessados, segundo o governo.
> 
> No segundo edital, o governo ainda alterou índices de inflação que serão usados para reajustar os pagamentos que serão feitos ao consórcio ao longo dos 25 anos da parceria. São índices como o INCC da FGV (Fundação Getúlio Vargas) que nos últimos anos teve variações maiores que o Índice de Preços ao Consumidor (IPC), previsto no primeiro edital e que é calculado pela Fundação Instituto de Pesquisas Econômicas (Fipe).
> O novo edital ficou disponível para as empresas interessadas entre os dias 13 de setembro e 30 de outubro. A licitação acontece na modalidade concorrência internacional. A concorrência é um tipo de licitação mais complexo e mais custoso, usada geralmente para obras de valores significativos e não para pequenas compras.
> 
> *Cartel*
> A licitação ocorre em meio a uma investigação feita pelo Conselho Administrativo de Defesa Econômica (Cade) de um suposto cartel no Metrô e na CPTM. O único consórcio que manifestou interesse em construir a linha não tem participação das empresas que estão envolvidas nos quatro contratos analisados pelo Cade em São Paulo. A Siemens, delatora do esquema foi uma das que não apresentaram proposta.
> O secretário Jurandir Fernandes opinou que a falta de mais interessados na construção da Linha 6-Laranja não tem relação com a investigação.
> 
> Fonte: http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/noticia/2013/11/linha-6-e-licitada-e-estado-vai-gastar-r-700-milhoes-em-desapropriacoes.html


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo BRTs* - Sao Mateus Metra Corridor to operate Brazil's first 100% battery-electric bus



Rafael Lopes said:


> *Brasil terá o primeiro ônibus elétrico puro nacional no ABC Paulista e na Capital*
> 
> _ABC terá o primeiro ônibus totalmente elétrico do País sem necessidade de rede aérea
> 
> Ônibus articulado será testado no Corredor Metropolitano ABD. Veículo possui baterias de Lithium e sistema vai contar com uma estação de recarga no trajeto_
> 
> MARCOS GALESI
> ADAMO BAZANI – CBN
> 
> O Brasil vai ter em testes nos próximos dias o primeiro ônibus puramente elétrico nacional que não necessita de rede aérea como os trólebus tradicionais e nem de motor a combustão para gerar energia, como os ônibus elétricos híbridos.
> Na última sexta-feira, dia 1º de novembro, foi lançada a primeira fase do E-Bus fabricado em São Bernardo do Campo pela Eletra em parceria com a Mitsubishi.
> O ônibus deve percorrer o Corredor Metropolitano ABD, que liga São Mateus, na zona Leste de São Paulo, ao Jabaquara, na zona Sul da Capital Paulista, passando por Santo André, São Bernardo do Campo e Diadema, além de ligar a cidade de Diadema à estação Berrini, da CPTM – Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos, na zona Sul de São Paulo.
> Para ser independente da rede aérea e de motores geradores a combustão, o E-Bus conta com 14 baterias de Lithium e no trajeto haverá uma estação de recarga. A autonomia do ônibus é de 64 quilômetros.
> A emissão de poluentes e o consumo de combustíveis são zero.
> A aceleração é contínua e automática, sem os solavancos das mudanças de marchas de um ônibus diesel, sendo mais confortável para os passageiros. A potência do motor elétrico também é superior à do motor que depende de diesel, possibilitando ao E-Bus vencer aclives acentuados de uma forma mais rápida do que qualquer ônibus diesel. Além disso, o motor elétrico tem um rendimento quase de 90% enquanto que o rendimento de um motor diesel não chega aos 40%, sendo o restante perdido na forma de calor e resíduos.
> A vida útil é o dobro de um ônibus diesel. O motor elétrico e o equipamento eletrônico de propulsão duram de 20 a 25 anos, sendo então possível transferi-los para uma nova carroceria
> O E-bus possui também sistemas de Ar Condicionado, Wi-Fi e de tração em corrente alternada que possibilita o reaproveitamento ou retorno da energia elétrica não gasta com tração, reduzindo o consumo de eletricidade.
> 
> O ônibus é articulado, com 18 metros de comprimento, e possui piso baixo e espaços para fixação de cadeira de rodas, para cão guia e bancos especiais para idosos, gestantes, pessoas com deficiência física ou que se recuperam de procedimentos médicos, obesos e pessoas com crianças de colo.
> Todo o sistema foi implantado num ônibus que já era usado pela operadora Metra, um modelo Caio Millennium II sobre chassi Mercedes Benz O 500 UA.
> AS BATERIAS:
> As baterias de íon lítio são um tipo de baterias recarregáveis muito utilizadas em equipamentos eletrônicos portáteis. Elas podem armazenar o dobro de energia que uma bateria de hidreto metálico de níquel (NiMH) e três vezes mais que uma bateria de níquel cádmio (NiCd). Outra diferença da bateria de íons de lítio é a ausência do efeito memória (não vicia), ou seja, não é preciso carregar a bateria até o total da capacidade e descarregar até o total mínimo, ao contrário da bateria de NiCd.
> 
> São também mais leves do que outros tipos de baterias recarregáveis do mesmo tamanho. Os eletrodos de uma bateria de íon-lítio são feitos de lítio e carbono leve.
> 
> http://blogpontodeonibus.wordpress....o-puro-nacional-no-abc-paulista-e-na-capital/
> 
> Fotos (autoria de Marcos Galesi, retiradas do link acima):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show de bola: é a Metra cada vez mais inovando no transporte elétrico. :cheers:
> 
> Já aqui... :yawn:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- first new train is completed. The new batch of 26 trains will operate mainly when the 11 stations are completed.



julius vinicius said:


> _*"Metrô apresenta primeiro novo trem da Linha 5-Lilás*_
> 
> As demais composições serão entregues até o final do ano e ao longo do ano de 2014
> 
> Para reforçar a frota atual de 8 trens da Linha 5-Lilás (que está em obras de expansão entre as estações Largo Treze e Chácara Klabin), o Governo do Estado apresentou nesta segunda-feira, 11, o primeiro novo trem de um conjunto de 26 composições que vai operar nesta linha. O trem já está no Pátio Capão Redondo.
> 
> 
> Alckmin apresenta o primeiro novo trem de um conjunto de 26 composições que vai operar na Linha 5-Lilás
> Novos trens utilizam tecnologia sustentável com lâmpadas de led e baterias aucalinas
> 
> Investimento total para fabricação dos trens foi de R$ 615,10 milhões. As demais composições serão entregues entre o final deste ano e durante o ano de 2014
> AnteriorPosterior
> "Cada trem tem capacidade para dois mil passageiros, é um trem muito mais moderno. Se você comparar com esse que está aqui ao lado, de 11 anos atrás, você vai verificar o quanto avançou a tecnologia. Motorização, torque, sistemas de frenagem, duplo ar condicionado, vagão continuo, então mais conforto, mais segurança, lâmpadas led, sustentabilidade, detecção de problema de fumaça, de incêndio, enfim, é tecnologia de ponta", disse o governador.
> 
> O investimento total para fabricação dos trens foi de R$ 615,10 milhões. As demais composições serão entregues entre o final deste ano e durante o ano de 2014, para iniciarem os testes e serem liberados para a operação na Linha 5-Lilás. Agora, a nova composição passará por testes dinâmicos de validação nas vias do Metrô. A segunda composição já foi montada e finalizará os testes estáticos ainda este mês.
> 
> Os novos trens não terão mais divisão entre os carros e contarão com um amplo corredor de passagem entre um vagão e outro. A principal novidade da nova composição é sua tecnologia sustentável: a iluminação interna deste trem será por luzes de led que são mais eficientes, econômicas e duráveis em relação às lâmpadas convencionais, além da utilização de baterias alcalinas e o uso de lubrificantes ecologicamente corretos que reduzem o desgaste entre as rodas e os trilhos."
> 
> Imagens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=234087#2


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - article on tunneling machine



RMeier said:


> Será que a foto já é da linha 5? Fiquei na dúvida.
> 
> *Conheça o mundo chamado tatuzão*
> 
> A máquina gigante do Metrô vai abrir espaço no subsolo para seis estações da Linha 5-Lilás
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma obra de engenharia alemã operada por gente de diversos países vai rasgar o subsolo de São Paulo a partir do dia 25 de novembro. Batizada de Megatatuzão, a máquina vai ser responsável por perfurar 4.850 metros de terra. No espaço livre, seis novas estações da Linha 5-Lilás, do Metrô, serão construídas.
> 
> Trinta e cinco trabalhadores da Itália, Alemanha, Equador, El Salvador, Portugal, França e 135 do Brasil se comunicam em português, inglês e “portunhol” no dia a dia das obras.
> 
> O italiano Raffaele Costa, de 43 anos, é chefe de turno no empreendimento. Com uma experiência de mais de 23 anos, ele já passou por sete construções do tipo na Venezuela, Portugal, Índia e também na Linha 4-Amarela, de São Paulo.
> 
> Ele e seus companheiros têm à disposição, dentro do Megatatuzão, refeitório climatizado, banheiros e cabine de enfermagem. A comida é feita em uma casa, em frente à obra, que também serve de escritório para a operação. Em caso de acidentes, um pequeno vagão de trem é acionado para o resgate.
> 
> O cérebro da máquina é uma sala de comando. Com uma variedade de monitores e botões, todo o trabalho é monitorado pelos supervisores.
> 
> Também chama a atenção um espaço denominado de câmara hiperbárica. Comandada por um mergulhador, o espaço serve para manter a pressão interna constante ou controlada. Os operadores que realizam a manutenção na roda de corte do Megatatuzão devem passar por ela para comprimir e descomprimir o ar, igualando a pressão exercida pela ferramenta que fura o túnel.
> 
> filhotes/ A partir de dezembro, três tatuzões menores vão operar ao mesmo tempo na Linha 5-Lilás. A previsão de término das 11 estações (11,5 km de extensão) é 2016. Elas vão transportar 770 mil passageiros por dia, segundo o Metrô.
> 
> Entrevista com Frank Olbrich, supervisor: 'Gostei dos bares, mas a cerveja não é muito boa'
> 
> O alemão Frank Obrich é o responsável por comandar a instalação das esteiras que vão recolher a terra escavada pelo Megatatuzão. No pouco tempo livre que teve até agora, ele visitou a Vila Madalena e teve tempo de provar e não gostar da cerveja brasileira.
> 
> DIÁRIO_ É a sua primeira vez no Brasil?
> FRANK OBRICH_ Sim, vim exclusivamente para trabalhar nesta parte da obra. E vou ficar somente cinco semanas.
> 
> Que tipo trabalho está realizando na Linha 5-Lilás?
> Sou supervisor. Comando o trabalho nas esteiras.
> 
> O que achou de São Paulo?
> Não tive muito tempo para conhecê-la. Trabalho 10 horas por dia. Mas no último final de semana fui conhecer a Vila Madalena, gostei dos bares por lá. Mas a cerveja não é muito boa. Prefiro as alemãs.
> 
> http://www.diariosp.com.br/noticia/detalhe/60605/Conheca+o+mundo+chamado+tatuzao+



Map of completed Line 5 already installed in new train

Video


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - screenshots from virtual tour of two stations that will open next year (2014)

Oscar Freire station










































































Fradique Coutinho station


----------



## mopc

*Line 18* - State declares expropriations for the city's third monorail line



FelipeMacedo said:


> * Linha 18: Estado autoriza desapropriações *
> 
> 
> O governo do Estado publica hoje decreto assinado pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) que declara 32 áreas como de utilidade pública para desapropriação para construção da Linha 18-Bronze, que ligará o Centro de São Bernardo à Estação Tamanduateí do Metrô, passando por Santo André e São Caetano. A publicação no Diário Oficial é mais um passo para efetivação do Metrô ao Grande ABC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Diário teve acesso à relação de terrenos que o Estado colocará na rota do Metrô, que em sua primeira fase sairá da Estação Djalma Dutra, próxima à Avenida Prestes Maia, em São Bernardo. O governo estadual avalia a possibilidade de estender o trajeto até o Grande Alvarenga.
> 
> As 32 áreas que serão decretadas como de utilidade pública estão nas proximidades da Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima, Avenida Senador Vergueiro, Avenida Lauro Gomes, Rua Afonsina e Avenida Aldino Pinotti (em São Bernardo); Avenida Guido Aliberti e Estrada das Lágrimas (em São Caetano); e Avenida Bom Pastor (Santo André).
> 
> Por utilização da tecnologia de monotrilho, a Linha 18-Bronze envolverá menor impacto ambiental nos municípios inclusos no projeto. Estimativa extraoficial aponta o custo inicial de R$ 200 milhões em desapropriações, valor que será arcado pelo Estado. A garantia foi feita após retificação do edital da Linha 6-Laranja (Brasilândia-São Joaquim), que será construída por meio de PPP (Parceria Público-Privada), mesmo molde para a linha do Grande ABC.
> 
> Ontem, em evento em São Bernardo, o secretário estadual de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, ressaltou que o Palácio dos Bandeirantes está debruçado na PPP da Linha 18-Bronze para que não haja contestação de participantes após publicação do edital de contratação. Ele revelou que equipe da Pasta vai viajar hoje para Brasília para acertar detalhes com técnicos da União, que vai investir no Metrô para a região.
> 
> “Há um financiamento do OGU (Orçamento Geral da União) a fundo perdido e também financiamento da Caixa Econômica Federal. Alguns ajustes de edital estão sendo discutidos em Brasília. Não é nada difícil de superar, mas precisa ser ajustado”, comentou Jurandir, que acredita que até o fim do mês haverá publicação do chamamento para construção do trajeto.
> 
> “Se não ajusta bem (o edital) pode beneficiar ou impedir um ou outro concorrente. Se você coloca um parâmetro ‘tem de ser assim’ e os outros concorrentes não suprem, direciona o edital para um concorrente. Então, estamos fazendo a coisa de tal forma que todos possam participar. É isso que dá um pouco de dificuldade”, adicionou o titular de Transportes Metropolitanos.
> 
> O secretário disse que é quase nulo o risco de o edital da Linha 18-Bronze não apresentar interessados. “Risco de dar vazio? Não (há). Existem hoje três fortes interessados. Há nomes tradicionais que todos conhecem, como Scomi, Bombardier e a Hitachi. São as três grandes produtoras. Existe também um aglomerado que não vem com o fornecimento do monotrilho, mas que tem interesse na obra e depois poderia comprar no mercado o monotrilho que ele quiser.


----------



## mopc

greg_christine said:


> Many thanks to MOPC. I've been watching these posts with great anticipation, particularly the monorail lines. These are exciting times for Sao Paulo.





lkstrknb said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the Sao Paulo Monorail! These are great, and it is so nice to see the monorail out on the track and in the station! The train sure fills up the entire station!
> 
> I wonder if these monorails will be wrapped in advertisements like the Bombardier monorail in Las Vegas is. If done tastefully, it really looks nice and adds some color and interest.


I do nothing but post here a short summary of the incredible coverage provided in the Brazilian forums. Please visit the original thread and see the full collection of pictures and videos by Sergio Mazzi and Fernando Giolo, and others. The credit is all theirs.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - Sergio Mazzi's first video of train in tests


----------



## Suburbanist

lkstrknb said:


> I wonder if these monorails will be wrapped in advertisements like the Bombardier monorail in Las Vegas is. If done tastefully, it really looks nice and adds some color and interest.


They held a competition for a special wrapping design for at least one train. The winning design was this one:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - forumer-made comparison of one year of progress



RMeier said:


> Um comparativo entre o estágio das obras num intervalo de um ano. Perdoem-me por alguns ângulos ingratos, os vídeos recentes do Metrô não ajudaram muito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: vídeos oficiais do Metrô


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - update


----------



## alesmarv

lkstrknb said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the Sao Paulo Monorail! These are great, and it is so nice to see the monorail out on the track and in the station! The train sure fills up the entire station!
> 
> *I wonder if these monorails will be wrapped in advertisements like the Bombardier monorail in Las Vegas is. If done tastefully, it really looks nice and adds some color and interest.*


Sao Paulo has pretty strict anti public billboard laws, I don't see why this should change...I hope it does not change. There is a reason you don't see massive billboards and advertisements around Sao Paulo, the city forced everyone to tear them down with great success.


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - São Joaquim and 14 Bis station renders

Renders of São Joaquim and 14 Bis stations


















































found here: http://www.saopauloskyline.com/2013/07/linha-6-futuras-estacoes-sao-joaquim-e.html


13 de Maio station diagrams can also be found at Tetra:











http://tetraarq.com.br/


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 monorail *- second test drive


----------



## Gutovsky

mopc said:


>


Although we will lose the headquarters of our most famous Samba school in the city (Vai Vai), the 14 Bis station will be a great addition to the place, considering how it looks like today:








(Picture from 2009, source: Quebarato.com.br)

Part of the station will be beside the gas station on the left, and the taller building will be on the corner back there, where we see a small wharehouse that hosts Vai-Vai.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
I hope they improve 14 Bis square (under the elevated). It's probably the most disgusting place of São Paulo, full of homeless people and drug addicts. The smell is just... uke:

P.S. Why didn't they do the station around the square, where the access is much easier? And why they need such big overground buildings on the new stations?


----------



## mopc

*BRT *- Court suspends 150km of BRT/exclusive bus lanes in SP due to lack of projects, but construction likely to proceed since projects will be available in a few months



> 08/01/2014 - 15h07
> 
> *Tribunal suspende projeto de corredores de ônibus de Haddad*
> 
> 
> MARIO CESAR CARVALHO
> DE SÃO PAULO
> Atualizado às 15h27.
> 
> O Tribunal de Contas do Município suspendeu nesta terça-feira o principal projeto do prefeito paulistano Fernando Haddad (PT) para os próximos três anos: a construção de corredores de ônibus orçados em R$ 4,8 bilhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O TCM considerou que faltam requisitos básicos para os corredores serem construídos, entre os quais de onde virá o dinheiro para as obras. Falta também, ainda de acordo com o tribunal, o projeto básico de engenharia e urbanismo dos corredores.
> 
> O Tribunal de Contas deu um prazo de 15 dias para a prefeitura se explicar.
> 
> A construção de corredores é a principal aposta de Haddad para responder aos protestos de junho contra o aumento da tarifa do transporte público.
> 
> A licitação suspensa pelo TCM foi lançada em julho e é dividida em dez partes, que somam 128 km de corredores em avenidas como Celso Garcia (zona leste) e 23 de Maio (zona sul). Outras duas licitações de corredores, herdadas da gestão Gilberto Kassab (PSD), estão em andamento.
> 
> A meta da gestão Haddad é construir 150 km de corredores para oferecer uma alternativa rápida ao uso do carro.
> 
> OUTRO LADO
> 
> A prefeitura diz que esse tipo de veto do TCM é "normal e aconteceu também nas licitações de compra de uniforme escolar e para auditoria do sistema de ônibus". Em ambos os casos, diz a prefeitura, o veto foi suspenso.
> 
> Segundo a prefeitura, os projetos têm recursos do PAC do Mobilidade e projetos básicos de engenharia e urbanismo existem, que serão apresentados no prazo de 15 dias.
> 
> Esses projetos foram contratados ao custo de R$ 88,3 milhões e o prazo final de entrega é junho deste ano.
> 
> Desde o início de sua gestão, Haddad implantou cerca de 300 km de faixas exclusivas de ônibus –aquelas que ficam à direta da via e têm horário de funcionamento limitado.
> 
> Os corredores exclusivos ficam à esquerda da via, junto ao canteiro central, funcionam 24 horas e alguns têm separação física das outras faixas.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail *- pics and videos from first test with press inside the train
































































fepalhares said:


> *Sem Alckmin e ainda em obras, monotrilho é testado em São Paulo* (Portal Terra)
> 
> Sem a presença do governador Geraldo Alckmin, que alegou “problemas com audiências”, segundo o secretário estadual de Transportes Jurandir Fernandes, foi testado, nesta sexta-feira, o primeiro monotrilho do Brasil na Linha 15 Prata (Ipiranga-Hospital Cidade Tiradentes), no bairro de Vila Prudente, na zona leste de São Paulo. O trem ficará em fase de testes por até 60 dias a partir de março e deverá ser entregue em meados de maio.
> 
> Ainda em obras, o trem foi testado em um trajeto entre a futura estação Oratório e o pátio de manobras de trens, ambos em construção. Ao todo serão 18 estações em 26,6 quilômetros de vias elevadas, dois pátios e 58 trens. Segundo o governo do Estado, a expectativa é de que mais de 500 mil passageiros sejam atendidos diariamente em média. O investimento foi de R$ 6,4 bilhões.
> 
> O evento começou com mais de uma hora de atraso e o secretário de Transportes logo justificou a ausência do governador Alckmin. “Ele pediu para que nós fizéssemos o evento. Ele não conseguiu chegar então vamos tocar o evento sem a presença dele. Ele está no Palácio (dos Bandeirantes), mas está com bastante problemas de audiências. Nós ainda aguardamos um pouco mais, mas em função do trabalho de toda imprensa ele não quis atrasar mais”, disse Jurandir.​
> 
> A entrega do monotrilho estava prevista para 2010, porém, o secretário disse que essa promessa era impossível de ser cumprida.
> 
> “Em 2010 foi assinado a compra dos trens, mas quem disse que ia inaugurar em 2010 não sabia o que estava fazendo. Como pode isso? Os trens começaram a ser testados em 2012 no Canadá. Não sei se foi erro, mas em 2010 os trens foram comprados. Um atraso de janeiro a março não é algo penalizável. Se não entregamos em janeiro estaremos entregando os trens em março. Isso está dentro da margem de erro. O que é inusitado é prometer em 2010 sendo que compramos os trens em 2010. Não se faz um trem em menos de 24 meses”, explicou Jurandir.
> 
> Em relação ao impacto da obra para o trânsito da região, Jurandir disse que os efeitos foram pequenos. “O impacto dessa obra não foi dos maiores, mas sempre há impacto. O benefício será por 30, 40 anos. É um equipamento para o resto da vida. A população está entendendo isso e é só olhar o entorno com diversos lançamentos imobiliários. A comunidade compreendeu a vantagem”.
> 
> Segundo o secretário, a ideia é entregar até o fim de 2014 as estações Vila Prudente e Oratório, além do Jardim Planalto e Camillo Haddad. Já em 2015, a ideia é levar a linha para a avenida Jacu Pêssego e em 2016 chegar a Tiradentes.
> 
> “Os benefícios são imensos. Hoje quem está na Cidade Tiradentes leva 120, 110 minutos. Esse tempo está sendo reduzido para 50 ou 40 minutos. Ele vai ganhar muito tempo por trecho. Se você considerar 20 dias úteis ele vai ganhar cerca de 60 horas por mês. Esse é o primeiro impacto. O outro é que você vai jogar todo o volume de passageiros para um sistema não poluente, silencioso e não intrusivo nas vias. Vamos liberar as vias acompanhadas por ciclovia”, disse.


----------



## malegi

Great pictures!!


----------



## mopc

New *Line 15* test pics and videos



sergiomazzi said:


> Uma sequência de imagens que acredito serem interessantes, antes da postagem dos vídeos:
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20





sergiomazzi said:


> As sequências de vídeo do evento:
> 
> *Chegada á Estação Oratório:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *De Oratório rumo ao Pátio:* O fórum SSC é citado após 04m30s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Retornando para Oratório:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coletiva na Plataforma:*


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - new visual communication being installed



lipe_andreense said:


> Acho que ninguém postou imagens de como a ViaQuatro já está aplicando o novo padrão visual


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* train at underground parking near Paulista station


----------



## mopc

*SPTRans (bus) *- City's longest bus line has 103km "The Queen of the Night"


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - Official pictures



Marcio Staffa said:


> Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste
> 
> Primeiro trecho entre as estações Vila Prudente e Oratório, com 2,9 km de extensão, será entregue ao público em março


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station, a few days from inauguration. Official date postponed from original January 25 plan, no date given.


----------



## mopc

New Sao Paulo map at Urbanrail.net










detail


----------



## mopc

Article on how the system may be around the year 2034 (with map)




OsascoStation2007 said:


> 2034. Uma rede europeia de linhas de metrô
> Publicado: quinta-feira, 30 de janeiro de 2014
> Malha será comparável à de Berlim e Paris, mas não há previsão de vagões mais vazios
> 
> 
> Parece sonho, mas se os projetos governamentais para o transporte público saírem do papel, São Paulo finalmente terá, em 2034, uma rede de metrô com extensão similar ou até superior à de Berlim (332 km) e Paris (214 km). O mais atualizado plano de expansão da Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos mostra um sistema metroviário com 342 km em 2030. Hoje, a cidade possui apenas 74 km de trilhos e tem na mobilidade urbana um de seus maiores desafios.
> 
> Na malha prevista para o futuro, a zona norte de São Paulo, que hoje é servida apenas pela Linha 1-Azul, teria três novos ramais, entre eles o chamado Arco Norte, que vai conectar a região de leste a oeste, passando por bairros como Freguesia do Ó, Casa Verde e pela região às margens da Rodovia Presidente Dutra. Bairros no extremo da zona leste também deverão ganhar estações. Há previsão de linhas chegando ao Jardim Iguatemi, São Mateus, Vila Curuçá e Cidade Tiradentes. "Estamos configurando a rede com intensidade, com muito mais quilometragem, mas também com a racionalidade de redistribuí-la fugindo da concentração central", diz Jurandir Fernandes, secretário de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos.
> 
> Na rede de trens, linhas ambiciosas também são prometidas, entre elas o chamado Arco Sul, que vai ligar Alphaville, em Barueri, ao ABC, passando pela zona sul da capital, em uma extensão de mais de 65 km. Essa seria a maior linha da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM). De Santo André, onde o Arco Sul terminaria, outra linha partiria rumo a Guarulhos. Com esses e outros projetos, a malha ferroviária passaria dos atuais 260 km para 448 km em 2030, segundo o projeto da secretaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "O plano de infraestrutura vai dar certo porque já está sendo feito. Vivíamos falando, nas décadas de 1980 e 1990, que iríamos fazer, e não fizemos nada. Foram décadas perdidas, por questões macroeconômicas e por falta de alinhamento de políticas públicas. Hoje, você tem esse alinhamento. Não há gestor daqui da Região Metropolitana que hoje não tenha esse pensamento", diz Fernandes.
> 
> Mas quem pensa que uma rede digna de primeiro mundo vai ter todos os passageiros transportados sentados e com conforto não deve ficar tão otimista. Mesmo nas grandes metrópoles da Europa e dos Estados Unidos, o transporte público de alta capacidade é cheio, cenário que deverá se repetir na capital paulista. "O planejamento tenderá a colaborar para melhorar a eficiência da mobilidade, mas o problema nunca vai estar totalmente resolvido. Na condição de metrópole, São Paulo atrai pessoas, eventos, serviços. Isso impacta na mobilidade. Mais metrô ajuda, mas isso tem um limite. Se você for pegar o metrô na hora do rush em qualquer metrópole do mundo não deixará de ficar espremido", diz Rovena Negreiros, diretora de Planejamento da Empresa Paulista de Planejamento Metropolitano (Emplasa).
> 
> Integração. Outra tendência que poderá melhorar a mobilidade dos paulistanos daqui a 20 anos será a integração de vários tipos de transporte, entre eles os não motorizados. "Todas as novas estações hoje contemplam bicicletários. Algumas linhas, como nos monotrilhos das Linhas 15-Prata e 18-Bronze, terão ciclovias em toda as suas extensões", diz o secretário Jurandir Fernandes.
> 
> Para ele, até o compartilhamento de carros, já presente em 160 cidades da Europa, poderá tornar-se popular em São Paulo. "Lá, as pessoas estão deixando de ter o segundo carro de família. O primeiro carro seria para passeios; o carro para trabalho é compartilhado. E já está havendo um avanço desse sistema nos Estados Unidos, que é deixar o próprio veículo no ponto de compartilhamento. Então, a pessoa vai para o trabalho de manhã e deixa o carro em uma estação para ser usado por outros. Isso ajuda o dono a pagar os custos do automóvel. É uma mudança de comportamento interessante."
> 
> A melhoria nos transportes implicará em um aumento da qualidade de vida do paulistano. "São Paulo vai poder ter uma vida cultural descentralizada", opina o maestro e ativista cultural Livio Tragtenberg. "Com transporte mais eficiente e mais rápido, vamos acabar com a dualidade ‘cultura de periferia’ versus ‘cultura da elite’. Teremos uma mistura das culturas e as pessoas poderão ir a todos os lugares."
> 
> Fonte: O Estado de S. Paulo
> 
> http://www.sinfer.org.br/site/ultimas_noticias.asp?id_noticia=22464321&id_grupo=1&id_canal=1&p=1


----------



## Falubaz

^^There is an error on the map.
Line 5 - the southern part is marked as 'planed' while it's existing, and the northern part, which is being contructed right now is shown as already in operation.


----------



## mopc

Very well noticed. I am yet to see a media article map that is fully correct.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - first pylons appear along the river, next to Line 9


----------



## dimlys1994

mopc said:


>


This bridge is BRT, isn't it?


----------



## mopc

No, regular bridge for cars.










It's called Octávio Frias de Oliveira bridge (or just 'ponte estaiada', cable-stayed bridge) and was completed in 2008


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station main entrance, awaiting for the opening in a few weeks.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail *pics and one fantastic part of the city





































surroundings:


----------



## mopc

*Official January 2014 video updates*

Line 5 





Line 4






Line 15 Monorail





Line 17 Monorail


----------



## Jim856796

A few lines of a city's metro system are monorails, huh? How original.

Sorry if this has been asked before, but how was it decided that a few lines of Sao Paulo's Metro system would be monorails? Capacity reasons, etc.?


----------



## Falubaz

^^Sounds like you dont like monorails.


----------



## rafarizzo

Cheaper and takes less time to build.


----------



## Jim856796

Falubaz said:


> ^^Sounds like you dont like monorails.


Sir, in no way have I stated that I dislike monorails. I'm not against it. If a city's metro system has to have some of its lines be monorails, then I shouldn't see a problem with it.


----------



## mopc

Jim856796 said:


> A few lines of a city's metro system are monorails, huh? How original.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but how was it decided that a few lines of Sao Paulo's Metro system would be monorails? Capacity reasons, etc.?


(first of all you can refer to the first page of the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread for am overview of Sao Paulo metro's history and projects)

The answer to you question is cost and ease/velocity of construction. 

Around 2008 a group of Japanese Engineers from Hitachi participated in an "urban issues" congress in Sao Paulo and suggested monorails along a number of wide avenues in the city, providing a very basic sketchy design for potential monorail lines.

Surprisingly, the city decided to go for it. It is indeed cheaper and faster to build - right now Sao Paulo has 2 monorails under comstruction, in a total of 35km, to be operational by 2015/2016, plus additional extensions and a new line to be audited this year, which will make Sao Paulo have over 60 km of monorails until 2018 or so.

It would take double or triple the money and double the time to build that much conventional rail, even if elevated. 


The funny thing is that Hitachi Monorails Division lost the bidding for the first two lines, which went to Bombardier (line 15) and Scomi Malaysia (Line 17). Line 18 is undecided yet.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - new aerial picture


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Campo Belo station starts construction. It was the last Line 5 station still not under construction, since it needed a change in the street layout.

Campo Belo will provide transfer between Line 5 and Line 17 Monorail.





































by forumer Giovanni Gronchi

original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - neighborhood newspaper claims expropriations to start by the middle of this year (2014) and construction itself 'only after 80% of expropriations are paid', that would mean late 2014 or early 2015.





dinhojdal said:


> 07/02/2014
> 
> 
> *Comissão Pró-Metrô tem informações sobre o Metrô *
> 
> 
> Verba para o Metrô da Freguesia só entra em abril/2014; desapropriações, após junho/2014; início das obras: após o pagamento de 80% das desapropriações
> 
> 
> 
> POR JOÃO MOTA - COORDENADOR DO FÓRUM PRÓ-METRÔ
> 
> 
> 
> No uso das minhas atribuições de líder comunitário e com o propósito de manter os meus concidadãos informados sobre as recentes ações da PPP - Parceria Público-Privada - com vistas à construção da Linha 6 - Brasilândia/São Joaquim do metrô, solicitei à Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metroviários informações atualizadas sobre o início das obras.
> 
> Fui prontamente atendido pelo Dr. Carlos Magno, que fez um relato da atual situação, denominada Etapa Preliminar, cujos requisitos contratuais são de obrigação das duas partes: Consórcio e Estado, respectivamente, e ambos estão cumprindo rigorosamente, haja vista uma que hás uma equipe de campo da Parceira, fazendo medições, avaliações etc., no percurso da referida Linha 6-Laranja. Indaguei se há uma data prevista para início de obras e se já estão sendo pagas as desapropriações.
> 
> Dr. Mágno foi objetivo: "Não, pois os recursos financeiros só estarão disponíveis em abril/2014. Portanto, as desapropriações serão pagas a partir do segundo semestre". E sobre o início de obras, informou que "a PPP só poderá agir depois de atingir 80% do pagamento das desapropriações particulares".
> 
> O Fórum Pró Metrô Freguesia/ Brasilândia, composto por 43 entidades, liderado por este que escreve estará sempre atento ao compromisso de bem informar. Aproveito para parabenizar à Brasilândia pelos seus 67 anos de fundação.
> 
> O Pró Metrô cumprimenta outrossim, as lideranças locais, sempre prontas a reivindicar melhorias para o seu povo.
> 
> O Fórum Pró-Metrô agrega, desde 2004, um grupo de entidades locais na reivindicação da Linha 6. O Movimento original foi iniciado em 1994 pelo Jornal Freguesia News, que levantou essa bandeira, depois defendida pelo deputado Celino.
> 
> O então governador José Serra anunciou o atendimento da reivindicação em 2008, mas passados seis anos, ainda não saiu do papel.
> 
> 
> http://freguesianews.com.br/?opc=meio_freguesia&id_noti=3144


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - Innovia train spotted being tested near Vila Prudente station



















by Fabinho Almeida


----------



## mopc

edit


----------



## mopc

next


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station opened yesterday, Wednesday, Feb 12, 2014



rfavero said:


> *Após atrasos, Alckmin inaugura estação Adolfo Pinheiro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin, inaugurou nesta quarta-feira (12) a Estação Adolfo Pinheiro da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô, na Zona Sul de São Paulo.
> 
> A inauguração acontece com atraso, já que a estação foi prevista para ser entregue em 2010, durante a gestão José Serra, também do PSDB. Questionado sobre a demora, Alckmin disse que assumiu o governo em 2011 e que não seria possível entregar em 2010 uma obra iniciada no segundo semestre de 2009. Um dos motivos para o atraso foi a suspensão das obras para uma investigação de uma possível fraude na licitação.
> 
> Inicialmente, a estação ficará aberta das 10 às 15 horas, de segunda a sexta, para visitação e viagens gratuitas até a Estação Largo Treze. Quem quiser seguir viagem em direção ao Capão Redondo será orientado sobre como pagar a tarifa.
> 
> Alckmin afirmou que há outras 10 estações na Linha 5-Lilás em construção. As próximas a serem inauguradas são Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato e Brooklin. Quando estiver pronta, a Linha vai do Jardim Ângela à estação Chácara Klabin, na Linha 2-Verde, fazendo integração com diversas outras linhas.
> 
> O secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, disse durante a inauguração, que a extensão da linha entre a estação Capão Redondo e a região do Jardim Ângela será subterrânea. Serão três estações: Parque Santo Dias, São José e Jardim Ângela. Segundo Fernandes, o Metrô resolveu fazer um traçado que ocupará um trecho subterrâneo da estrada do M’Boi Mirim, já que a prefeitura usará a Avenida Carlos Caldeira para a construção de um corredor de ônibus.
> Adolfo Pinheiro
> 
> A nova estação, inaugurada nesta quarta (12), tem escadas rolantes inteligentes, que funcionam em velocidade reduzida quando não há passageiros nelas. O espaço possui ainda porta plataforma, que impede que os usuários caiam na via do trem e também um espaço cultural. A previsão é a de receber 14 mil passageiros diariamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E recordar é viver! *Metrô inaugura obras da estação Adolfo Pinheiro*





mopc said:


> No SP TV
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...-adolfo-pinheiro-e-aberta-ao-publico/3142585/


pics



















































Old tramway tracks unearthed during construction



















by Eduardo GJF


----------



## dimlys1994

mopc said:


> *Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station opened yesterday, Wednesday, Feb 12, 2014


Simple, but beautiful. Well done:banana:


----------



## xrtn2

mopc said:


> *Line 5* - Campo Belo station starts construction. It was the last Line 5 station still not under construction, since it needed a change in the street layout.
> 
> Campo Belo will provide transfer between Line 5 and Line 17 Monorail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by forumer Giovanni Gronchi
> 
> original post



:cheers:


----------



## mopc

*New buses for Sao Bernardo, in the greater Sao Paulo area*



FelipeMacedo said:


> Hoje a SBCTrans fez a 'cerimônia' de entrega dos 25 MiBRT. Vi um monte deles passeando na Faria Lima rs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## USAN

Sao Paulo flexes its muscles,..Awesome updates!


----------



## mopc

The Gods approve of the Monorail


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - great pics




























































































by Alvaro Teixeira

original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - train leaving Adolfo Pinheiro station



Julio CAF said:


> Frota F partindo de Adolfo Pinheiro.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - more pictures of Campo Belo station as its construction finally starts. Campo Belo will provide transfer to Line 17 Monorail.



Renaudt said:


> Uma fotinhos que tirei hoje de minha futura sacada...estação Campo Belo.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - just zooming a little on the previous pics


----------



## dimlys1994

Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## mopc

New forumer map, fully updated as of February 2014

http://i.imgur.com/jFgYUTq.png



Detail showing projects under construction as of Feb 2014











Central part of the system











wider


----------



## mopc

Official map also updated with Adolfo Pinheiro station


----------



## dimlys1994

mopc said:


> Official map also updated with Adolfo Pinheiro station


What is reb-blue circle for?


----------



## mopc

Stations that provide transfer to Terminals of the Metropolitan EMTU Bus System. EMTU operates buses between the 39 municipalities that make up the official Greater Sao Paulo Metropolitan Region. 

The very important EMTU Corridor/ BRT called ABCD Corridor is shown as a thin blue line in the map. It links the district of Sao Mateus to Sao Bernardo and Diadema cities and then goes to the district of Brooklin*, CPTM station Morumbi. 

The city of Sao Paulo has its own bus authority, called SP-Trans, which operates buses only within the city's political boundaries. 

Each of the other 38 municipalities of the Greater Sao Paulo area has its own bus authority.

EMTU also operates the buses of the Santos Metropolitan Bus System, in addition to building the Santos Light Rail System, which will open later this year or in 2015.



* yes it's funny that Sao Paulo has a distric called Brooklin (spelled with an 'i'), it was indeed named after the New York borough of Brooklyn in the 40s when that region was being developed.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^And on urbanrail.net map I noticed dashed green thick line behind Goulard station for new commuter rail - where this line will go?


----------



## mopc

International Airport. It is the new CPTM Line 13, connecting Engenheiro Goulart station to the International Airport Guarulhos. It started construction in December 2013 and is planned to be operational by mid 2015.


Please refer to the first page of the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread, where you can find info on all current and planned Brazilian urban transport projects, as well as current systems (but feel free to ask here too )


----------



## dimlys1994

mopc said:


> International Airport. It is the new CPTM Line 13, connecting Engenheiro Goulart station to the International Airport Guarulhos. It started construction in December 2013 and is planned to be operational by mid 2015.
> 
> 
> Please refer to the first page of the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread, where you can find info on all current and planned Brazilian urban transport projects, as well as current systems (but feel free to ask here too )


Thanks


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - forumer pics and videos of tests





























by Tiago Costa


----------



## Falubaz

What is the capacity of a single monorail train in SP?


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

What is the maximum speed of the monorails? It ssems too slow in the tests!


----------



## mopc

Falubaz said:


> What is the capacity of a single monorail train in SP?


In that case (Bombardier Innovia 300) it is 1,000 (one thousand) passengers per train.




PRG_São Paulo said:


> What is the maximum speed of the monorails? It ssems too slow in the tests!


I believe 80km/h is the maximum speed. It is slow now precisely because it's being tested for basic operations, not for speed.


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

mopc said:


> In that case (Bombardier Innovia 300) it is 1,000 (one thousand) passengers per train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe 80km/h is the maximum speed. It is slow now precisely because it's being tested for basic operations, not for speed.


Thank you MOPC!


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - train at Faria Lima station










by Luís F. Gallo

http://www.mobilize.org.br/galeria-fotos/10/metro-sao-paulo--linha-4amarela.html


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - forumer pic of Moema station :drool:










by forumer AllSP

original post


----------



## mopc

*Bus *- world's first articulated battery electric bus is put to the test in Diadema, Greater Sao Paulo, in the Metra Sao Mateus BRT system. It is capable of quick recharge by wireless pantographs. It will be used in the Diadema-Brooklin line.




fellipy.silva said:


> *Primeiro ônibus articulado do mundo movido a baterias é testado em Diadema*
> _fonte: http://economia.uol.com.br/noticias...do-movido-a-baterias-e-testado-em-diadema.htm_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fonte: http://noticias.uol.com.br/album/al...dia---20-de-fevereiro-de-2014.htm?abrefoto=54_
> 
> _São Paulo, 20 fev (EFE).- O EBus, primeiro ônibus articulado do mundo movido a baterias começou a ser testado em Diadema, na região metropolitana de São Paulo, como parte de um projeto do governo estadual para a redução de poluentes.
> 
> "Diadema está dando exemplo de inovação para o Brasil com o ônibus biarticulado com bateria, emissão (de poluentes) zero e silêncio absoluto", afirmou o governador Geraldo Alckmin após o teste.
> 
> O ônibus é desenvolvido em parceria da Mitsubishi e com a concessionária Sistema Metropolitano de Transporte (Metra). O veículo passará por testes com passageiros até junho, circulando sob gerenciamento da Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo o governo do estado, o programa de testes vai verificar a viabilidade técnica e econômico-financeira da nova tecnologia de tração elétrica, que é movida totalmente a baterias, e não emite poluentes, além do baixo nível de ruído.
> 
> O EBus é articulado, com 18 metros de comprimento e capacidade de carregar de 124 passageiros, percorrendo 160 quilômetros por dia com quatro recargas. Desde novembro, o protótipo circulava com sacos de areia, para simular o peso do público. _



Presentation video


----------



## Falubaz

I hope it will work great! 
Nice job SP!


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - another great picture by Alvaro Teixeira










source = https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...80860633.2115400.1520264681&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - "M04" (the fourth monorail train) is caught during transportation. A total of 54 trains will serve Line 15 when complete. Each train holds 1000 passengers and this model is the largest monorail train in the world.



Julio CAF said:


> M04 (?) esta chegando :banana2:
> Créditos ao *Valmir Silva*. Original Post: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1389376061331027&set=pcb.686911481353588&type=1&theater


----------



## SgWay

May I know what is the progress of the Sao Paolo Line 17?


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Alto da Boa Vista station u/c






























by Garciaex


----------



## mopc

*CPTM *- After over one year of delivery, Alstom 9000 series trains have had several problems and are still being tested and adjusted for commercial operations in the future. Pic below at Brás station, next to an old CAF 2000 series, operational since the year 2000.


----------



## mopc

edit


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - forumer picture of Fradique Coutinho station u/c to open this year.










by forumer luyzfernando

original post


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Why no more new lines of metro system in Sau Paulo?


----------



## mopc

SgWay said:


> May I know what is the progress of the Sao Paolo Line 17?


Yes you may. It is reaching the riverside area near Morumbi station (where it will transfer to Line 9). It is likely to open by early 2015 (Morumbi - Airport)



Marcio Staffa said:


> 22/02
> 
> Marginal Pinheiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova ciclovia e obras do Sabesp, do outro lado do rio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Morumbi L9


----------



## mopc

Ashis Mitra said:


> Why no more new lines of metro system in Sau Paulo?


What are you talking about? We have 2 new monorail lines under construction (15 and 17), a third monorail line about to start construction (18), two conventional underground metro lines under expansion (4 and 5) and Line 6 already signed up to start construction this year, plus Line 13 to the airport already under construction, and Line 2 Eastern Expansion (13 stations, underground)

We have 40 new metro stations under construction and another 40 to start construction within 18 months. By 2020 Sao Paulo will have over 80 new metro stations.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - more pictures of the recently opened Adolfo Pinheiro station. The 10 remaining Line 5 stations will open by late 2016 (some may be antedated to 2015). 

This year we still have 3 Line 4 stations and at least 2 Line 15 Monorail stations to open. 














































unearthed tramway tracks in display


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- pictures of excavation kindly posted by Line 5 engineer William Guimarães.



Julio CAF said:


> Bom, para quem não sabe, sou estudante de Eng. Civil. E lá na minha sala da faculdade tem um amigo meu que trabalha dentro do campo das obras da L5, pedi para ceder algumas imagens, e ele me mandou essas. As fotos são do dia 16/02. Whats Apps reduziu drasticamente a resolução...
> Créditos à *William Guimarães.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Túnel pronto, trecho entre Bandeirantes e Eucaliptos, 10,5m de diâmetro.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- Santo Amaro station (operational since 2002). Probably one of the most beautiful and unique metro stations in the world. The station itself is a stay-cable bridge over the Pinheiros River.










by Wagner Picolo

original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - more great pictures by Line 5 'insider' William Guimarães, now showing Eucaliptos station and tunnel.



Julio CAF said:


> Fotos de ontem (27/02/2014)
> Tiradas por *William Guimarães*, da estação Eucaliptos. Fotos tiradas exclusivamente para a finalidade deste fórum.
> Ele inclusive elogiou o debate do pessoal aqui (Ficou surpreso que eu seria o Júlio Caf e estudamos na mesma sala), é uns dos usuários que ficam na moita. :lol:
> (Abraços William, obrigado novamente).
> 
> Bem vamos lá:
> Shield só esperando o sinal verde, o apoio provisório (marrom atrás da cabeça de corte) já esta lá, tudo pronto para escavar, só lugar a máquina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desceu as escadas, e caminhando em direção à maquina, o de verde é o Engenheiro do turno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olhando sentido Capão Redondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa passagem no meio da máquina é por onde entra os anéis de concreto, por um trilho que a própria tuneladora instala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe dos dutos que alimenta a cabeça de corte. O duto "resídio" é um material homogênio que vai para cabeça de corte e é jogado em frente à máquina, para deixar o solo a frente um pouco mais maleável.
> O Duto de água é para refrigeração da máquina, uma de entrada e outra de saída.
> O ar comprimido é o ar que ajuda a impulsionar os 16 macacos hidráulicos muito forte da cabeça de corte e avança a máquina para frente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais uma do túnel pronto. Este pessoal era uma visita técnica, eu fui convidado para ir, mas tive compromissos.
> Por este túnel novinho que serão transportados 750 mil pessoas/dias a 80km/h, em uma frota composta por 34 trens (Frota F e P).


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - platform screen doors installed at Vila Prudente station, as the line approaches inauguration in a few months.


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - depot and train pics



Marcio Staffa said:


> Achei fuçando os pdf's do site da Camargo Corrêa.
> 
> Pátio Vila Sônia


----------



## mopc

*Historical pics*



Marcio Staffa said:


> Construção Linha Norte-Sul - 1.443 m de escavação de túnel a céu aberto, método Cut and Cover (sentido Norte).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação São Bento, na década de 70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Av. Tiradentes - Anos 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construção trecho Sé - Arouche


----------



## mopc

*Expresso Tiradentes BRT* - pics of the elevated Bus Rapid Transit line connecting Downtown (and Line 3 Pedro II station) to Sacomã Line 2 station and Vila Prudente Line 2 station in the Southeast. The formerly planned Eastern extension of this system to Cidade Tiradentes district (hence the name) was converted to Line 15 Monorail.



sergiomazzi said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15


----------



## Jim856796

The under-construction Line 15 monorail of the Sao Paulo Metro, from Via Prudiente to Cidade Tiradentes, is designated silver. According to the Sao Paulo Metro's Wikipedia article, there is a proposed Line 16 monorail that is supposed to run between Cachoeirinha to Lapa (though the Brazil Urban Transport Compilation Thread says it runs to _Ipiranga_), and, for some odd reason, is also designated silver. A rail transit system shouldn't have two of its lines have the same colour (no offense to a couple of the CPTM Lines). Also, have any plans for the supposed "Line 16" been dropped?


----------



## greg_christine

^^ This is my understanding of the monorail lines:

Line 15 (Silver) is under construction and will feature trains from Bombardier. 

Line 17 (Gold) is under construction and will feature trains from Scomi.

Line 18 (Bronze) is presently being bid.

There is no Line 16 monorail.


----------



## fabbio_123

This is correct for lines 15, 17 and 18. 

Line 16 was a planned monorail for which we haven't heard recent news. This line was "silver", as line 15 was originally "white". However, since "silver" was assigned to line 15, line 16 will have a different color in the future.


----------



## mopc

Correct. Line 16 was abandoned and its color was assigned to Line 15.


----------



## mopc

Video updates for February 2014



LINE 5











































LINE 4







LINE 15 MONORAIL







LINE 17 MONORAIL






Strange triple pillar probably for the Airport branch


----------



## mopc

Jim856796 said:


> The under-construction Line 15 monorail of the Sao Paulo Metro, from Via Prudiente to Cidade Tiradentes, is designated silver. According to the Sao Paulo Metro's Wikipedia article, there is a proposed Line 16 monorail that is supposed to run between Cachoeirinha to Lapa (though the Brazil Urban Transport Compilation Thread says it runs to _Ipiranga_), and, for some odd reason, is also designated silver. A rail transit system shouldn't have two of its lines have the same colour (no offense to a couple of the CPTM Lines). Also, have any plans for the supposed "Line 16" been dropped?


DO not trust Wikipedia. Trust Page 1 of the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread, where I keep all projects 100% updated all the time. Both for Sao Paulo and the rest of Brazil.


----------



## mopc

*Line 3* - Anhangabaú station (opened in 1983)




























by mopc


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - Sapopemba area





































by Izekampus

original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - Skyscrapercity forumers an other fans during an official visit













Eduardo GJF said:


> Voltei.
> 
> Rádio-engenheiro:
> (mais confiável que rádio-peão?)
> 
> - Testes dinâmicos variam de horário, mas são sempre entre às 17h e 21h (hoje mesmo disseram que a via seria energizada às 18:05).
> 
> - O M01 é na verdade o segundo trem produzido, o primeiro ainda está no Canadá. No pátio estão os trens número 2 (M01), 3 e 4. Hoje chegou o primeiro carro do trem 5 (vimos ele na Anhaia Mello, em cima de uma carreta). EU ACREDITO que a numeração do Metrô está sendo por ordem de chegada ao Pátio.
> 
> - Hoje (ontem?) foi feito um teste de acoplamento e reboque. Nas fotos o M01 aparece recém-desengatado do trem número 3 (M02?) e o trem número 4 aparece sendo energizado por aparelhos externos (a via estava desenergizada).
> 
> - Os testes dinâmicos são feitos em modo manual, com velocidade máxima de 30km/h. Os testes dinâmicos em modo automático estão previstos para *início de abril*.
> 
> - A velocidade máxima do veículo fora de operação será de 90km/h. Enquanto a velocidade máxima praticada dentro será de conhecidos 80km/h.
> 
> As fotas...
> 
> *Estação Oratório*
> 
> 02- Passarela com a cobertura superior instalada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03- Vista do acesso sul a partir do mezanino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04- Plataformas, olhando para leste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05- Vista a oeste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06- Acesso norte e via:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07- Vista da ponta leste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08- Bloco principal do Pátio, visto da estação:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09- Estação, para norte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10- Acesso de serviço à cobertura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pátio Oratório*
> 
> 11- Trens 3 e 4 dentro do bloco de manutenção, trem 2 (M01) parcialmente visível ao fundo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12- Trem 3, com escala humana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13- Detalhe das rodas-guias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14- Trens 3 e 2 (M01) recém-desacoplados:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15- Equipamentos frontais do M01:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16- Idem, Trem 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17- Vista externa, bico do Trem 4 e parte do Trem 2 (M01):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18- Gran finale, M01 na entrada do bloco de manutenção do Pátio, com Trem 4 ao fundo:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - official metro update



leonardokt said:


> Fodos do Flickr do metro
> 
> Estação Brooklin por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr
> 
> Estação Alto da Boa Vista por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr
> 
> Tatuzões no Poço Conde de Itú por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr
> 
> Tatuzão na Estação Eucaliptos por metrosp_oficial, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Bus - Sao Mateus BRT / Metra* - first battery-electric bus (called "world's first" in the report) completes 10 days of operations (video in link). The batteries are lithium-ion and are recharged on route by overhead chargers, as shown above.

http://tvuol.uol.com.br/video/prime...-mil-pessoas-em-10-dias-04020E9A396CD4C94326/



> O primeiro ônibus elétrico do mundo movido 100% a bateria completou neste sábado dez dias em circulação ligando Diadema, região metropolitana de São Paulo, ao Morumbi onde já levou mais de 135 mil pessoas que começam a conviver com esta aposta para reduzir as emissões de gases e ruídos.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing!!!


----------



## Gutovsky

There is a lot going on here... I am very happy to see it all moving - and quite fast! After so many years waiting...


----------



## mopc

*Sao Mateus BRT Metra SPTrans* - diesel bus at stop










other buses


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - Faria Lima station (by mopc)


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Campo Belo station starts showing some progress



















by Renaudt
original post


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - Trajectory of Vila Prudente-Ipiranga section defined and station totems installed












fepalhares said:


> *TRAÇADO PRELIMINAR *
> 
> A Linha 15-Prata (antigo Prolongamento da Linha 2-Verde) foi concebida originalmente para operar entre Vila Prudente e Cidade Tiradentes, com uma fase operacional intermediária em São Mateus.
> 
> Estudos da rede metroviária constataram a necessidade de extensão desta linha até a Estação Ipiranga da Linha 10-Turquesa da CPTM. Essa necessidade se deve ao fato de que simulações realizadas para o cenário de operação Vila Prudente-Hospital Tiradentes indicaram em Vila Prudente, no horário de pico da manhã, um volume de mais de 488 mil passageiros/dia nessa linha e transferências de 35,8 mil passageiros da Linha 15-Prata para a Linha 2- Verde e 3,7 mil no sentido contrário.
> 
> Figura 1: Linha 15-Prata, com o trecho Ipiranga-Vila Prudente em destaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com um movimento de transferência de passageiros tão grande e concentrado, a qualidade dos serviços ficará comprometida, sobrecarregando os acessos entre estações e tornando difícil o cumprimento do headway necessário para o atendimento da demanda prevista dessa linha.
> 
> Para reduzir o número de transferências em Vila Prudente estendeu-se essa linha de monotrilho até a estação Ipiranga da CPTM, local onde poderá se integrar com a Linha 10-Turquesa, transferindo seus passageiros que têm como destino direto o Centro Histórico da cidade. Com essa nova situação, as transferências em Vila Prudente para a Linha 2-Verde serão reduzidas a 25,9 mil passageiros e a 2,7 mil para Linha 15-Prata. Em Ipiranga passarão a transferir do monotrilho para a Linha 10 Turquesa, 10,3 mil passageiros na hora pico da manhã, proporcionando redistribuição de demanda e melhor equilíbrio da rede metroferroviária.
> 
> A extensão Vila Prudente-Ipiranga conta com extensão aproximada de 2,1 km, uma estação após Vila Prudente e trechos adicionais para manobra e estacionamento de trens após a Estação Ipiranga.
> 
> A Figura 2, a seguir, destaca a inserção da Linha 15 - Prata na Rede Metropolitana de Transporte, no ano 2017, quando estiver totalmente implantada, de Ipiranga ao Hospital Cidade Tiradentes.
> 
> Figura 2: Inserção da Linha 15 - Prata na Rede Metrô 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deverão ser feitas adequações no subtrecho atualmente em implantação (Vila Prudente Oratório), com a mudança de localização dos AMVs (track switches). Deverão também ser projetadas as adequações necessárias junto à Estação Ipiranga da CPTM para tornar viável a integração física e tarifária entre o trem metropolitano e o monotrilho.
> 
> A ligação originalmente proposta (Hospital Cidade Tiradentes - Vila Prudente) previa que os usuários do futuro monotrilho se conectassem apenas com a Linha 2-Verde e com o Expresso Tiradentes. A extensão do monotrilho até a Estação Ipiranga da Linha 10-Turquesa da CPTM possibilitará uma nova ligação com o centro da metrópole, sem necessidade de integração em Vila Prudente, reduzindo as transferências entre o monotrilho e a Linha 2-Verde do Metrô.
> 
> Essa ligação proporcionará melhor distribuição da demanda na rede, principalmente na Linha 2-Verde do Metrô, aliviando seus carregamentos, conforme verificado em dados de simulação, assim como poderá articular melhor a rede de transporte público, melhorando a distribuição do carregamento de outras linhas de metrô.
> 
> *TRAÇADO *
> O Traçado preliminar da extensão Vila Prudente-Ipiranga da Linha 15 tem início logo após a Estação Vila Prudente, seguindo o eixo da Av. Luís Ignácio de Anhaia Mello sobre o canteiro central. Nas imediações da Rua Dianópolis, faz uma curva reversa passando adjacente ao viaduto do Expresso Tiradentes (SPTrans) por cerca de 130 metros, quando então realiza curva à direita, para a transposição da via de acesso ao Viaduto Grande São Paulo. Em seguida, percorre um trecho tangenciando a linha de distribuição de carga da MRS (Buracão), até atingir a faixa da ferrovia, transpondo-a através de uma curva à direita, e se desenvolve adjacente a faixa ferroviária até o local da futura Estação Ipiranga.
> 
> A estação Ipiranga do monotrilho será integrada, através do mezanino, à nova Estação Ipiranga da CPTM. O AMV (track switch) será localizado depois da estação, iniciando-se logo após ultrapassar o Vd. Pacheco E. Chaves. Prevê-se a possibilidade de estacionamento de 2 composições na sequência do AMV.
> 
> Figura 3. – Mapa esquemático do trecho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informações retiradas do Edital de Concorrência Internacional nº 41613213, que dispõe sobre a PRESTAÇÃO DE SERVIÇOS TÉCNICOS ESPECIALIZADOS PARA ELABORAÇÃO DO PROJETO BÁSICO DE ENGENHARIA CIVIL, DO TRECHO VILA PRUDENTE – IPIRANGA DO SISTEMA MONOTRILHO DA LINHA 15 – PRATA, DA COMPANHIA DO METROPOLITANO DE SÃO PAULO – METRÔ.





_padovan said:


> Totens Instalados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oratório.


----------



## mopc

*Line 2* - Expropriations for line 2 eastern extension (13 stations, fully underground) to start soon. Tender to be carried out in April. COnstruction may start by late 2014 or (more likely) 2015. 




OsascoStation2007 said:


> 25/03/2014 - *Mais um passo para a expansão da Linha 2-Verde até Guarulhos*
> 
> CRIADO EM 25 MARÇO 2014. PUBLICADO EM NOTÍCIAS
> 
> Com as publicações dos Decretos de Utilidade Pública - DUP em 21/03/14, o Governo de São Paulo dá mais um passo para expandir a Linha - 2 Verde de Metrô até Guarulhos. Os Decretos-DUP's publicados envolvem cerca de 270 imóveis entre as futuras estações Aricanduva (exclusive) e Paulo Freire e uma área de 14.998 m² destinada para a construção do novo Pátio de manutenção e estacionamento Paulo Freire. Estes Decretos não contemplam o trecho Paulo Freire - Dutra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Após a publicação dos decretos, os ocupantes e proprietários dos imóveis envolvidos são notificados pela Companhia do Metrô, que informa que o imóvel onde residem/ocupam será desapropriado para realização de obras para expansão do sistema metroviário. Na referida notificação, consta, ainda, que dúvidas poderão ser esclarecidas pela Coordenadoria de Atendimento à Comunidade nos telefones 3371-7503 / 7521 / 7523 / 7526 e 7534 ou ainda através do site do Metrô, www.metro.sp.gov.br, no link faleconosco.
> 
> O trecho atual da Linha 2 (Vila Prudente-Vila Madalena), em operação, conta com 14,7 km de extensão, distribuídos em 14 estações: Vila Madalena, Sumaré, Clínicas, Consolação, Trianon-Masp, Brigadeiro, Paraíso, Ana Rosa, Chácara Klabin, Santos-Imigrantes, Alto do Ipiranga, Sacomã, Tamanduateí e Vila Prudente, transportando cerca de 640 mil passageiros por dia.
> 
> As obras da extensão da Linha 2-Verde, em andamento, contemplam o trecho Vila Prudente-Dutra que terá 14,4 km de extensão e 13 estações (Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva, Penha, Penha de França, Tiquatira, Paulo Freire, Ponte Grande e Dutra). Quando completa a Linha 2-Verde (Vila Madalena-Dutra) transportará 1,7 milhão de usuários/dia. A expectativa é que as obras dessa etapa sejam iniciadas no 2º semestre de 2014. O investimento estimado para essa linha é de R$ 9,5 bilhões.
> 
> O projeto funcional foi concluído e os projetos básicos civis estão em fase final de conclusão. A pré-qualificação das empresas interessadas para a implantação da obra civil foi concluída. Em abril/2014 será publicado o edital para recebimento das propostas para execução das obras civis, contemplando também, a elaboração dos projetos executivos.
> 
> Fonte: Departamento de Imprensa Metrô
> 
> http://www.stm.sp.gov.br/index.php/...ara-a-expansao-da-linha-2-verde-ate-guarulhos


----------



## mopc

*Line 13* - first pictures of initial stages of the new CPTM line to the International Airport, slated to open by mid 2015










by forumer Barchi

original post


----------



## andrewtsjc

mopc said:


> *Line 13* - first pictures of initial stages of the new CPTM line to the International Airport, slated to open by mid 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by forumer Barchi
> 
> original post


I thought it would be for the world cuphno:


----------



## mopc

Maybe if the rush reall hard :lol:

No, the train will be operational by mid 2015.


----------



## mopc

*Line 3/Line 11* - Picture of Sao Paulo's World Cup stadium showing the two lines, as well as the many new viaducts built for the stadium and local traffic.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- Brooklin station. Monumental.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

mopc, do you know if Metrô+CPTM are already over 8 million daily ridership?


----------



## mopc

Yuri S Andrade said:


> mopc, do you know if Metrô+CPTM are already over 8 million daily ridership?


If you add the ridership of each line, then it's 7.6 million. 

But that would count passengers several times over, since many people transfer. All in all the Metro/CPTM heavy rail system transports around 3.5 million passengers a day, according to calculations by expert forumers, whom I consulted. 

The metro alone has 2.6 million and CPTM has 1.4 million, approximately. I will check these figures again and may get back to you with updated numbers


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - final touches. The line will open on May, so they say.





























by Fernando Giolo


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

mopc said:


> If you add the ridership of each line, then it's 7.6 million.
> 
> But that would count passengers several times over, since many people transfer. All in all the Metro/CPTM heavy rail system transports around 3.5 million passengers a day, according to calculations by expert forumers, whom I consulted.
> 
> The metro alone has 2.6 million and CPTM has 1.4 million, approximately. I will check these figures again and may get back to you with updated numbers


mopc, but how the counting is made worldwide? Just yesterday I saw a chart posted on SSP and the New York system apparently carries 8 million people. I would be surprised if São Paulo figures were much lower than that.


----------



## mopc

That's the problem, I dont know how each individual metro system registers ridership - if its number of overall entrances in the system, or added line ridership. 

The annual ridership figures tend to offer a more balanced view









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_systems_by_annual_passenger_rides


But the Sao Paulo count there does not include CPTM. With CPTM the figure would increase 50%, at least.


----------



## mopc

Correction - adding the ridership of each Metro and CPTM lines (which you can find on page 01 of the BRAZIL thread), we have the figure of 6.2 million passengers/day. 

According to an estimate I and other forumers have developed, about 40-50% of passengers transfer at least once in their journey, which would give us a total of 3.0 ~ 3.4 million discrete passengers in the Metro/CPTM System on an average weekday of 2012.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Are you including the Yellow Line/Line 4 in those 6.2 million people? 

I guess people were adding lines ridership to get this 8 million people for New York then. I don't think São Paulo has half of their ridership.


----------



## mopc

Yes:

*Ridership per line (average week day, 2012)

CMSP
Line 1 - 1,040,000
Line 2 - 515,000
Line 3 - 1,200,000
Line 4 - 710,000
Line 5 - 180,000
CPTM
Line 7 - 400,000
Line 8 - 450,000
Line 9 - 490,000
Line 10 - 395,000
Line 11 - 600,000
Line 12 - 216,000*


----------



## Julio CAF

mopc said:


> *Line 3/Line 11* - Picture of Sao Paulo's World Cup stadium showing the two lines, as well as the many new viaducts built for the stadium and local traffic.


Photo old, but great!


----------



## Julio CAF

Line 2 - Green, Tamanduateí Station, acess for Line 10


----------



## Julio CAF

Line 8 and Line 9. Presidente Altino - Osasco.


----------



## Julio CAF

EDIT.


----------



## Julio CAF

Line 3 and line 11. Itaquera, Stadium World Cup.


----------



## lkstrknb




----------



## andreslferraz

^^Line 17


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - exclusive aerial pictures of Vila Prudente station



ejsantos said:


> Pessoal, ontem consegui sobrevoar a região da VP e tirei algumas fotos. Não ficaram muito boas, pois tirei com o celular. Mas vale o registro.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 *- first section to open by September 2015. The first of the 14 trains to operate in phase I will come from Malaysia, the remainder will be manufactured in Brazil.



GiovanniGronchi said:


> *Via elevada do monotrilho encontra obstáculos no subsolo*
> 
> Canal e cabos de alta voltagem mudam a estrutura de sustentação das vigas de passagem dos trens, ao longo do trecho 1 da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô de São Paulo; obra sobre piscinão exige plano de contingência
> 
> Augusto Diniz
> 
> Se tudo der certo, em setembro de 2015 estará pronta em São Paulo a obra do primeiro trecho, de 7,7 km de extensão, da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô. A conclusão do trabalho significa colocar à disposição dos usuários do Aeroporto de Congonhas uma opção de transporte além dos ônibus urbanos. A linha, em um primeiro momento, vai ligar o aeródromo da capital à estação do Morumbi da CPTM (Linha 9-Esmeralda), perfazendo um total de oito estações - são elas: Congonhas, Jardim Aeroporto, Brooklin Paulista, José Diniz, Campo Belo, Vila Cordeiro, Chucri Zaidan e Morumbi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O consórcio da obra civil da via elevada é formado pela Andrade Gutierrez e CR Almeida - ambas as construtoras venceram a licitação e construirão não somente o trecho 1, mas também dois outros previstos do ramal metroviário. A Scomi e a MPE estão montando os trens em uma fábrica na cidade do Rio de Janeiro e instalarão seus sistemas operacionais em toda a linha - serão, inicialmente, 14 trens com cinco carros cada, sendo que um virá da Malásia, sede da Scomi, onde passará por testes; a empresa malaia opera monotrilho em Kuala Lumpur, capital da Malásia. As quatro companhias formam o Consórcio Monotrilho Integração.
> 
> O trecho 1 transportará 252 mil passageiros/dia - quando concluída toda a linha, sua capacidade deve expandir-se para 425 mil usuários/dia. O projeto está orçado em R$ 4,4 bilhões. Trabalham hoje na obra 1.200 pessoas. Há cerca de 50 máquinas em operação, a maioria de içamento. No total, 422 edificações prediais foram removidas para realização dos trabalhos no trecho 1.
> 
> 
> Serão instalados 361 pilares e pórticos na primeira etapa do projeto
> 
> Interferências
> “A construção da via elevada do monotrilho aproveita os principais corredores viários da Zona Sul da cidade para sua implementação”, explica o trajeto da linha Eduardo Curiati, gerente de Empreendimento Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Na Avenida Washington Luís, na altura do aeroporto de Congonhas, até o entrocamento com a Avenida Roberto Marinho, a via foi quase toda construída sobre pilares excêntricos (fora do plano simétrico), erguidos na lateral da via devido à inexistência de canteiro central separando os dois sentidos da Washington Luís.
> 
> Depois de vencer curva de quase 90°, a via elevada entra na Avenida Roberto Marinho. O canal existente no meio dessa avenida fez com que fossem construídos grandes blocos sobre o canal, no nível da rua, para inserção dos pilares tradicionais em Y da linha, para sustentação das vigas de tráfego dos trens.
> 
> No fim da Avenida Roberto Marinho, após vencer curva de 70°, a linha segue pela marginal Pinheiros até a estação Morumbi da CPTM. No trecho da Marginal, a via elevada passa a ser apoiada em pórticos, executados entre a linha do trem existente e o rio Pinheiros.
> 
> A configuração da Marginal Pinheiros naquele trecho era composta de via de veículos local e expressa, linha de trem da CPTM, ciclovia e o rio Pinheiros. O projeto definiu a passagem da via sobre a ciclovia, que precisou ser desativada naquele trecho - ela passará a operar, em breve, do outro lado da Marginal. O fato de a ciclovia incorporar em seu subsolo antiga rede elétrica de alta tensão (375 kVA) obrigou que fossem construídos pórticos para a passagem da via elevada do monotrilho à beira da pista extinta da ciclovia: “A construção no meio da ciclovia poderia fazer com que fundações atingissem a rede elétrica de alta tensão”, explica Cleber Muniz Neto, gerente de produção do consórcio construtor.
> 
> Nesse trecho, também terão que ser removidas redes de fibra ótica de seis concessionárias, localizadas no subsolo entre a linha do trem e a antiga ciclovia, para a construção dos pórticos com segurança. As referidas redes passarão a ocupar espaço no subsolo entre a linha do trem e a via expressa de veículos da Marginal.
> 
> 
> Espaço restrito é desafio nas execuções às margens do rio Pinheiros
> 
> Na antiga ciclovia, onde estão sendo construídos os pórticos da via elevada, foi feita uma pavimentação especial de Brita Graduada Tratada com Cimento (BGTC) para tráfego pesado das máquinas da obra, relata Cleber Muniz. Ainda assim não será possível o tráfego de guindastes para lançar as vigas da via elevada na Marginal - ao contrário do que ocorre nas avenidas Washington Luís e Roberto Marinho onde foram mobilizados guindastes de 400 t e 500 t. A solução adotada na Marginal será o uso de treliças para lançar as vigas nos pórticos - a previsão é de começar o lançamento no segundo semestre deste ano. “As dificuldades aqui são maiores pois existe um espaço bastante restrito para se trabalhar”, comenta o engenheiro do consórcio.
> 
> 
> Eduardo Curiati, do Metrô de São Paulo
> 
> 
> Pilares e vigas
> Os pilares no trecho 1 da Linha 17-Ouro estão sendo concretados in loco. Já as vigas estão sendo fabricadas em planta montada pelo consórcio construtor em Cajamar, na Grande São Paulo - já foram lançadas quase 300 delas (duas vigas por noite, em média). No total, serão produzidas na unidade 519 vigas.
> 
> O tamanho médio de cada viga é de 30 m de comprimento, 0,80 m de largura e altura variando de 2,20 m nas extremidades a 1,60 m na parte central em função da conformação de arco. O peso aproximado de cada uma é de 70 t para a viga padrão de 30 m.
> 
> 
> Cleber Muniz Neto, do consórcio construtor
> 
> Atualmente, o lançamento das vigas da via elevada se processa na Avenida Roberto Marinho. Na Avenida Washington Luís ainda não foram lançadas as vigas da via - mas já estão prontos os pilares.
> 
> Na Roberto Marinho, local em que se percorre o maior trecho da linha, a altura média dos pilares é de 14 m. Na Marginal Pinheiros se processam os trabalhos de fundação dos pórticos para colocação das vigas - os pórticos na Marginal terão 18 m.
> 
> Serão instalados 361 pilares e pórticos no trecho 1 do monotrilho.
> 
> Uma passarela subterrânea fará a ligação da estação ao aeroporto de Congonhas, com saída no edifício-garagem do terminal aeroportuário.
> 
> Pátio de estacionamento e manutenção
> O pátio elevado de estacionamento e manutenção, com 2 m ou 3 m de altura do nível da rua, do trecho 1 da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô, está atualmente em fase de fundação na Avenida Roberto Marinho, na altura da Avenida Washington Luís. Naquele trecho, existe um piscinão (volume de 611.710 m³) e os trabalhos estão sendo executados de dentro dele - claro, quando não chove.
> 
> 
> Obras do pátio do monotrilho se processam dentro do piscinão
> 
> Há um plano de contingência quando o piscinão recebe as águas das chuvas que provocam o rápido enchimento do local, fazendo sua função de represamento. O consórcio construtor acompanha boletins diários fornecidos pela prefeitura sobre chuvas na região para, assim, deflagrar ou não o plano de contingência.
> 
> “Quando a chuva começa, tem-se 40 minutos para evacuação da área”, conta Cleber Muniz. Perfuratrizes, pequenos guindastes e equipamentos de armação de aço precisão ser retirados do local. O piscinão pode subir até 4 m.
> 
> Com o piscinão em obras, quadras poliesportivas que havia no local foram removidas para áreas provisórias e serão construídas em área próxima já desapropriada. O piscinão será também 1 m rebaixado em um trecho, aumentando a sua capacidade.
> 
> Quando terminado, o pátio terá uma área total de laje de 56.436 m² (47.327 m² de estacionamento e 9.109 m² de manutenção).
> 
> Estações
> As desapropriações em áreas de acesso às estações do trecho 1 da Linha 17-Ouro já estão concluídas. No final de 2013, foram feitas licitações para obra civil, divididas em dois lotes com quatro estações cada. Da estação do Aeroporto de Congonhas à estação Vereador José Diniz, as obras estão a cargo do consórcio composto das empresas Tiisa e DP Barros; da estação Campo Belo à estação Morumbi da CPTM, as obras estão a cargo da Andrade Gutierrez e CR Almeida.
> 
> Em breve, o Metrô de São Paulo fará a licitação para a montagem dos sistemas nas estações e pátio de estacionamento e manutenção. No trecho 1 da Linha 17, prevê-se pontos de integração de ônibus nas estações Jardim Aeroporto, Vereador José Diniz, Campo Belo e Chucri Zaidan.
> 
> O Metrô promete urbanização e paisagismo embaixo das vias do monotrilho no trecho 1, uma reivindicação ostensiva dos moradores às margens da linha, com plantio de árvores a cada 3 m. O trecho 1 da Linha 17 terá interligação com a Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô na estação Campo Belo.
> 
> Outros trechos
> A linha 17 do Metrô de São Paulo contempla ainda os trechos 2 e 3 - no total, serão 17,9 km de vias operacionais, com 18 estações. O 2 cruza a Marginal Pinheiros (estuda-se construir uma ponte de balanços sucessivos para a via) rumo ao bairro do Morumbi - o trecho liga a estação Morumbi da CPTM até a estação São Paulo-Morumbi, na linha 4-Amarela. Pelo menos 222 edificações prediais precisam ser removidas no trecho. As estações do trecho 2 são: Panamby, Paraisópolis, Américo Mourão, Estádio Morumbi e São Paulo-Morumbi.
> 
> MONOTRILHO – ARQUITETURA DAS ESTAÇÕES
> 
> 
> Tipologia Básica de implantaç ão
> 
> 
> 
> Atualmente, o Metrô desenvolve projeto executivo do trecho da estação Morumbi da CPTM até a estação Américo Mourão. A partir desse trecho até a estação São Paulo-Morumbi serão necessárias desapropriações (etapa não definida).
> 
> Já o trecho 3 liga a estação Jardim Aeroporto até Jabaquara, se conectando à Linha 1-Azul do Metrô. Há, no entanto, no trecho da via, 11 comunidades, representando a necessidade de remoção de 8.800 edificações prediais e uma grande intervenção urbana. Não há prazo para o início das obras desse trecho. São as seguintes as estações do trecho 3: Jabaquara, Hospital Sabóia, Cidade Leonor, Vila Babilônia, Vila Paulista e Jardim Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> A Linha 17 se conectará com a Linha 9 da CPTM e, posteriormente, às linhas 4 e 1 do Metrô
> 
> Ficha Técnica
> 
> Obra: Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô de São Paulo - trecho 1
> Projeto: Metrô de São Paulo
> Consórcio construtor e montagem: Andrade Gutierrez, CR Almeida, Scomi e MPE (Consórcio Monotrilho Integração)
> Parceiros das obras do trecho 1: Engemil (civil), Empa e Brasfond (execução de estacas), Tecnogel e Roca Fundações (estacas-raiz), Arcon e RCF (tubulões), Mills (cimbramento, formas e andaimes), S. Pontes (corte e dobra de aço), Fal (pavimentação), Engemix (fornecimento de concreto), Arcelor e Votoraço (aço).
> 
> 
> quinta-feira, 20 de março de 2014
> Fonte: Revista O Empreiteiro


Rough translation



> *Elevated monorail finds underground obstacles*
> 
> Canals and high voltage cables change the structure of the support beams passing trains , along the stretch of the 1 - Line 17 Gold Metro of São Paulo ; underground rainwater reservoir requires work on a contingency plan
> 
> Augusto Diniz
> 
> If all goes well , in September 2015 in Sao Paulo will be ready to open the first stretch of 7.7 km long , 17 - Gold Line Subway . Completion of work means available to the users from Congonhas Airport transportation option than municipal buses . The line , at first , will connect the old Airport to Morumbi CPTM ( Line 9 Emerald ) station, with a total of eight stations - : Congonhas Airport Garden , Brooklin Paulista José Diniz , Campo Belo, Vila Cordeiro, Chucri Zaidan and Morumbi .
> 
> 
> The consortium of contractors for the civil work of the elevated track is formed by Andrade Gutierrez and CR Almeida - both builders won the bid, and build not only the segment 1 , but also two other planned extension of the metro. Scomi and MPE are manufacturing the trains in a factory in the city of Rio de Janeiro and will install their operating systems across the board - will initially 14 trains with five cars each , and one will come from Malaysia , Scomi headquarters , where it will undergo testing ; Malaysian firm operates Monorail in Kuala Lumpur , capital of Malaysia . The four companies have formed the Monorail Integration Consortium .
> 
> The first stretch will carry 252,000 passengers/day - when completed, the whole line will expand to 425,000 users / day. The project is budgeted at BRL$ 4.4 billion (2.2 billion USD). Today there are 1,200 people working on the site. There are about 50 machines in operation. In total, 422 buildings were demolished for carrying out work on Phase I.
> 
> 
> 361 pillars and gateways will be installed in the first stage of the project
> 
> Interference
> 
> "The construction of elevated track monorail uses the main road corridors in the South Zone of the city for its implementation ," explains Eduardo Curiati, manager of the Line 17 -Gold São Paulo Metro Project.
> 
> On Avenida Washington Luis , from Congonhas airport to the corner with Avenida Roberto Marinho , the route was almost entirely built on eccentric pillars (out of plane symmetrically), erected on the side of the track due to the absence of the median separating the two Way Washington Luis avenue.
> 
> After overcoming an almost 90 ° curve, the elevated track enters the Roberto Marinho Avenue . The existing canal in the middle of this avenue has received big blocks at street level , for insertion of the base for pillars of the Y line to support the beams where the traffic of trains will take place.
> 
> At the end of Avenida Roberto Marinho , after winning the 70 ° curve, the line follows the Marginal Pinheiros to Morumbi CPTM station. In the passage of Marginal , the elevated track shall be supported on porches , run between the existing railway line and the river Pinheiros .
> 
> The configuration of the Marginal Pinheiros that stretch of track was composed for local and express vehicles , train line CPTM , bike path and river Pinheiros . The project defined the passage of the track on the bike path , which had to be turned off in that stretch - it will operate soon across the Marginal . The fact that the bike lane incorporate into your old electric underground high-voltage grid ( 375 kVA ) that forced porticos were built for crossing the overpass monorail on the verge of extinct lane bike path : "Building in the middle of the bike path could cause foundations that reached the high-voltage power grid , "said Cleber Muniz Neto , production manager for the construction consortium .
> 
> In this section, also fiber optic networks six dealerships located underground between the railway line and the old bike path for the construction of frames with security will have to be removed . These networks will take up space in the basement between the railway line and the Marginal Freeway.
> 
> 
> The Challenge of restricted space along the banks of the Pinheiros River
> 
> In the old bike path over which straddle beams are being built for the elevated tracks, ​a special paving called Pebbles Graded Treated with Cement ( BGTC ) was made for the heavy traffic of machines of work , reports Cleber Muniz . It is still not possible for traffic cranes to lay the beams of the overpass on the Marginal - unlike what happens in Washington avenues Luis and Roberto Marinho where cranes 400 t 500 t were mobilized . The solution adopted in Marginal was using trusses for laying the beams in the columns - the plan is to start in the second half of this year . " The difficulties here are higher because there is a very limited space to work with ," said the engineer of the consortium .
> 
> 
> Eduardo Curiati , the São Paulo subway
> 
> 
> Columns and beams
> 
> The pillars on the stretch of the 1 - Line 17 Gold are concreted in place . The beams are being manufactured in plant assembled by the consortium in Cajamar , Greater São Paulo - have already been released nearly 300 of them ( two beams per night on average ) . In total, 519 beams produced at the unit .
> 
> The average size of each beam is 30 m long , 0.80 m wide and 2.20 m height ranging from 1.60 m at the ends to the central part according to the conformation of arc. The approximate weight of each is 70 t for the beam pattern of 30 m .
> 
> 
> Cleber Muniz Neto , the construction consortium
> 
> Currently , the installation of the beams of the overpass takes place on Avenida Roberto Marinho . On Avenida Washington Luis has not yet been released via the beams - but the pillars are ready .
> 
> In Roberto Marinho , the place where it traverses the longest stretch of the line , the average height of the pillars is 14 m . The Marginal Pinheiros Freeway has foundation work for placement of gantries beams - beams on the Marginal Freeway have 18 m .
> 
> 361 pillars and gateways are installed on slice 1 monorail .
> 
> An underground walkway will link the Congonhas airport station , exit the parking garage of the airport terminal.
> 
> Train and Maintenance Depot
> 
> The large Train and Maintenance Depot, 2 m or 3 m above the street level , the stretch of the 1 -Gold Line 17 subway is currently undergoing at Avenida Roberto Marinho Foundation , at the time of Avenida Washington Luis in that stretch , there is a big pool ( volume of 611,710 m³ ) and jobs are being run out of him - of course, when it does not rain .
> 
> 
> Monorail depoit is being bbuilt on toop of the rainwater reservoir
> 
> There is a contingency plan when the rainwater reservoir receives water from the rains that cause the rapid filling of the site, funcioning as storage. The construction consortium accompanies daily bulletins provided by the municipality on rainfall in the region to thereby trigger or not the contingency plan .
> 
> "When the rain starts , we have 40 minutes to evacuate the area ," said Cleber Muniz . Drills , small cranes and steel frame precision equipment be removed from the site . The piscinão can rise up to 4 m .
> 
> With the big pool in the works , sports courts that were in place were removed for interim and will be built in areas close already expropriated area . The big pool is also lowered 1 m at a stretch, increasing its capacity .
> 
> When completed, the patio will have a total area of ​​56,436 m² slab ( 47,327 m² and 9,109 m² parking maintenance ) .
> 
> 
> Stations
> 
> Foreclosures in areas of access to the stretch of the 1 - 17 Gold Line stations have been completed . At the end of 2013 , procurement for civil works , divided into two lots with four stations each were made . From Congonhas Airport station to station Councilman Jose Diniz , the works are borne by the consortium of companies Tiisa and DP Barros ; the Campo Belo station at Morumbi CPTM station , the works are the responsibility of Andrade Gutierrez and CR Almeida .
> 
> Soon the São Paulo Metro will make the bid for the installation of systems at stations and parking lot and maintenance . In section 1 Line 17 , it is anticipated integration points in the Jardim Aeroporto bus , Councilman Jose Diniz , Campo Belo and Chucri Zaidan stations .
> 
> The Metro promises urbanization and landscaping underneath the monorail routes in segment 1, a boastful claim of the inhabitants along the line , with tree planting every 3 m . The section of Line 1 will have 17 interconnection with the Line 5 -Lilac Subway station in Campo Belo .
> 
> Other sections
> 
> Line 17 of the São Paulo Metro also includes the sites 2 and 3 - in total, will be 17.9 km of operational routes , with 18 stations . The 2 crosses the Marginal Pinheiros ( studying to build a bridge of cantilever for route ) towards the Morumbi neighborhood - the stretch connects the Vila CPTM station to the Sao Paulo -Morumbi station on Line 4-Yellow . At least 222 gross buildings need to be removed in the stretch . The seasons of section 2 are: Panamby , Paraisópolis , Américo Mourao , and Morumbi Stadium Sao Paulo -Morumbi .
> 
> MONORAIL - ARCHITECTURE OF STATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, the Metro develops executive project excerpt Morumbi CPTM station to station Américo Mourao . From this excerpt station São Paulo -Morumbi expropriations will be required (not defined step ) .
> 
> There is the stretch of phase 3 Jardim Aeroporto to Jabaquara, connecting to Line 1 -Blue Underground . There is, however , the stretch of the track 11 communities , representing the need to remove gross 8,800 and a large urban buildings intervention. There is no deadline for the start of construction of this stretch . The following are the stations of the section 3 : Jabaquara, Hospital Saboia , Cidade Leonor , Vila Babilonia, Vila Paulista and Jardim Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> Line 17 connects with Line 9 CPTM and subsequently to the lines of the Metro 4:01
> 
> 
> Thursday, March 20, 2014


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - new pics



sergiomazzi said:


> Movimentações do M03 hoje em Vila Prudente, que eu saiba, a segunda visita (algumas imagens básicas, assim que possível posto mais):


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Campo Belo station



Renaudt said:


> Algumas que tirei ontem da estação/viaduto Campo Belo.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - new video of train in tests


----------



## mopc

*Expresso Tiradentes BRT* - forumer explores system



Naipesky said:


> Sempre tive curiosidade de saber quanto demora o trajeto completo do Expresso "Sacomã", e não havia no Youtube nenhum vídeo completo.
> 
> Então cuidei disso esses dias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linha 5105-10 - Terminal Mercado x Terminal Sacomã*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 minutos e 23 segundos, do fechamento à abertura da porta. Achava de demorava mais.


----------



## Julio CAF

Line 2 and Line 10..
By Eduardo Ganança.



Eduardo GJF said:


>


----------



## Jim856796

If the frequencies of the existing Sao Paulo Metro/CPTM lines have already been explained in page 44, post #865 of this thread (barring any info which may have been updated since then), then what would be the frequencies of the new monorail lines be?


----------



## mopc

Line 15 will have trains every 90 seconds during peak hours


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - pictures of the branching to the airport section



sergiomazzi said:


> Conforme relatado pelo colega *dcampos*, a configuração está ficando bastante intessante no enlace:





sergiomazzi said:


> Mais de 19/04:


----------



## mopc

*Line 2* - great video of Vila Prudente station made by forumer Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

*Line 4 *- first renders of Vila Sonia station, which is under construction and will open by 2016, becoming the terminus of the line



Marcio Staffa said:


> Escritório Fernandes Arquitetos Associados
> 
> http://www.fernandes.arq.br/#/projects/metro-de-sao-paulo---vila-sonia
> 
> Estação Vila Sônia


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - Vila Prudente station, train, etc.


----------



## mopc

*Line 3 *- Itaquera station looking out to World Cup stadium


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - City hall video on local interventions around Line 17


----------



## Jim856796

^^The Avenida Jornalista Roberto Marinho is being redeveloped into a controlled-access highway in conjunction with the Line 17 monorail?


----------



## Tom 958

The closest pier appears to be badly cracked.


----------



## mopc

Jim856796 said:


> ^^The Avenida Jornalista Roberto Marinho is being redeveloped into a controlled-access highway in conjunction with the Line 17 monorail?


No, only the park they will build east of the avenue will be surrounded by a limited-access low-speed parkway. 

The Avenue itself will only be improved in its existing part, and then expended eastward as a tunnel.


----------



## Jim856796

^^That's odd; in the video, I didn't see any level crossings in the reformed Avenue, just flyovers, frontage roads and pedestrian bridges (aside from the new tunnel). Was that an old plan or something?


----------



## mopc

Yes, major intersecting avenues, which today cross Roberto Marinho on level, will have viaducts built to avoid that kind of awkward connection, the avenues will cross Roberto Marinho as viaducts, but they will still have lateral wings to provide access to Roberto Marinho. So that Roberto Marinho will not be 'restricted access' in any way.


----------



## Jim856796

"Lateral wings"? I think you mean "slip roads". I think this really is "controlled access"/"expressway".

I think this discussion about the Roberto Marinho Avenue is best reserved for the Brazil Road Infrastructure Thread.


----------



## mopc

Most recent map of concrete future plans/under construction as of 2014

http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/pdf/mapa-da-rede-2014.pdf


----------



## mopc

Jim856796 said:


> "Lateral wings"? I think you mean "slip roads". I think this really is "controlled access"/"expressway".
> 
> I think this discussion about the Roberto Marinho Avenue is best reserved for the Brazil Road Infrastructure Thread.


yes thats roughly it


----------



## Falubaz

So the white line is gone for good? And became just the extention of the green line.


----------



## mopc

Yes but it's the same


----------



## nicoziv

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a summary of the Sao Paulo metro projects for the 10 next years. I have understood that there are the following lines under construction:

- Line 4 extension: lenght ? number of stations ? when it will be open ? pphpd expected ? Rolling stock? underground or aerial ? 
- Line 5 extension: 10 stations, will open in 2016, pphpd = 14 0000, fully underground. Lenght ? 
- Line 17 new monorail 7.7 km 8 stations pphpd = 14 0000 and will open in 2015
- Line 15: new monorail. Lenght ? number of stations ? When will it be open ? pphpd ?
- Line 6: 15.9km 15 stations pphpd = 15 000 will open in 2018. New line or extension ? Underground or aerial ? Rolling stock ?
- Line 2: extension of 14.7 km fully undergroundv 14 stations. When it will be open ? pphpd ? 

As you can see a lot of informations are lacking. If you have one of them it could help me a lot. 

Thanks !


----------



## rafarizzo

nicoziv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a summary of the Sao Paulo metro projects for the 10 next years. I have understood that there are the following lines under construction:
> 
> - Line 4 extension: lenght ? number of stations ? when it will be open ? pphpd expected ? Rolling stock? underground or aerial ?
> - Line 5 extension: 10 stations, will open in 2016, pphpd = 14 0000, fully underground. Lenght ?
> - Line 17 new monorail 7.7 km 8 stations pphpd = 14 0000 and will open in 2015
> - Line 15: new monorail. Lenght ? number of stations ? When will it be open ? pphpd ?
> - Line 6: 15.9km 15 stations pphpd = 15 000 will open in 2018. New line or extension ? Underground or aerial ? Rolling stock ?
> - Line 2: extension of 14.7 km fully undergroundv 14 stations. When it will be open ? pphpd ?
> 
> As you can see a lot of informations are lacking. If you have one of them it could help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks !


*Line 4*
-Fradique Coutinho, Oscar Freire, Higienópolis-Mackenzie, São Paulo-Morumbi and Vila Sônia to be open until 2016. Fully underground. 1 million passengers/ day. 12.8km. A few more stations under studies to be added in the west end.

*Line 5*
19,9km, 771.000 passengers/day

*Line 15*

26,6km. Two first stations to be opened in a few months, 18 stations by 2017 (?), half million passengers/ day.

* Line 6*

New line, fully underground.

*Line 2*

Around 2018. 1 million and 700 thousand passengers/ day


----------



## nicoziv

Perfect  ! Thank you very much. :banana:


----------



## RafaBRA

I think line 6 should be extended to the Mooca


----------



## mopc

nicoziv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a summary of the Sao Paulo metro projects for the 10 next years. I have understood that there are the following lines under construction:
> 
> - Line 4 extension: lenght ? number of stations ? when it will be open ? pphpd expected ? Rolling stock? underground or aerial ?
> - Line 5 extension: 10 stations, will open in 2016, pphpd = 14 0000, fully underground. Lenght ?
> - Line 17 new monorail 7.7 km 8 stations pphpd = 14 0000 and will open in 2015
> - Line 15: new monorail. Lenght ? number of stations ? When will it be open ? pphpd ?
> - Line 6: 15.9km 15 stations pphpd = 15 000 will open in 2018. New line or extension ? Underground or aerial ? Rolling stock ?
> - Line 2: extension of 14.7 km fully undergroundv 14 stations. When it will be open ? pphpd ?
> 
> As you can see a lot of informations are lacking. If you have one of them it could help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks !


As my signature says, the answers lie all in the first page of the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread.

And there is also line 18 monorail, which is in tender, and Line 13, which is under construction.


----------



## Julio CAF

And line 9, expanding south more 4.6 km which is under construction. Stations: Mendes and Varginha.


----------



## mopc

*yes all updated info is here*


----------



## mopc

*Line 9* - train and adjacent freeway


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

mopc, have they made available the map of the surroundings of Higienópolis-Mackenzie, like the ones we find in the stations?


----------



## mopc

^^I believe these maps only come out when the station is opened, which will be early next year (2015)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Do you know exactly where is it? The entrances?


----------



## mopc

Higienopolis station has been in planning for so long that I don't even known where its blueprints and schemes are any more.

The user Saviano Marcio is the king of diagrams and has posted all of them here for download = 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113504046#post113504046


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - update




RMeier said:


> Olha que bonito a Tarsila saindo do buraco... (o site do Metrô estava engasgando na hora que abri as fotos, então pode quebrar por um tempo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Campo Belo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Moema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Site do Metrô


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - funds approved, first part to be operational by 2020.



dinhojdal said:


> *Empréstimo BNDS Linha laranja.*
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...a-a-linha-laranja-do-metro-de-sao-paulo.shtml
> 
> 
> *BNDES aprova R$ 4,47 bi para Linha 6 de SP*
> 
> 05/06/2014
> 
> O Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES) aprovou o financiamento de R$ 4,47 bilhões ao Estado de São Paulo para a implantação da Linha 6-Laranja do metrô. Os recursos do BNDES correspondem a 39,2% do total a ser investido no projeto, que também receberá recursos do Estado (13,9%) e da concessionária Move São Paulo (46,9%), por meio de um contrato de parceria público-privada (PPP).
> 
> A Linha 6-Laranja abrangerá o trecho de Vila Brasilândia a São Joaquim, com 13,3 quilômetros de extensão e 15 estações (Brasilândia, Vila Cardoso, Itaberaba-Hospital Vila Penteado, João Paulo I, Santa Marina, Água Branca, Sesc Pompéia, Perdizes, PUC-Cardoso de Almeida, Angélica-Pacaembu, Higienópolis-Mackenzie, 14 Bis, Bela Vista e São Joaquim).
> 
> Com investimento estimado em R$ 8 bilhões e implantação no prazo de seis anos (2020), a nova linha deverá atender 633,3 mil passageiros por dia útil. A concessionária responsável pela implantação, operação e manutenção da linha pertence ao consórcio vencedor da licitação, formado pelos grupos Odebrecht, Queiroz Galvão e UTC Participações. O prazo de vigência da concessão se encerra em abril de 2039.
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.b...InCdUsuario=&InCdMateria=21839&InCdEditoria=1


----------



## mopc

*Line 13* - new internal extension of line underground to future Sao Carlos station appears in a new map











source = http://issuu.com/metrosp/docs/128_03_rs2013_metro_issuu_01_simple/1?e=12156361/8103358


----------



## mopc

Santos (port city 1 km south of Sao Paulo, pop 400k / metrpolitan 1.6 million) gains its first light rail system, entering test phase soon, to be operational later this year. More info on the Santos Tram thread or in the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Such cities an San Paulo have to have the systems comparable to those in Shanghai or Tokyo in terms of their size.


----------



## mopc

Couldn't agree more. Here is the most recent "Future Network" map that appeared just a few days ago BTW:










This is the scenario for circa 2030


full:


----------



## dimlys1994

I don't understand - in long-term Sao Paolo planned to close Julio Prestes station (Commuter line 8) and extend line 11 to Palmeiras Barra Funda?


----------



## mopc

Driver loses control and slams against entrance to Line 2 Brigadeiro station


----------



## mopc

dimlys1994 said:


> I don't understand - in long-term Sao Paolo planned to close Julio Prestes station (Commuter line 8) and extend line 11 to Palmeiras Barra Funda?


Nobody understands it either. The plans to shut down Julio Prestes exist since the late 90s. Apparently the plan now is to shut down the station and replace it with future Bom Retiro station. The extension of Line 11 to the West has also been in the plans since the late 90s, but it depends on complicated interventions in the central rail system and nobody expects it anytime soon.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - metallic walkway is suspended by crane into position, Vila Prudente station




































































































original post


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Mopc, thanks for the update! I'm getting very interested in your city.


----------



## dimlys1994

I'm afraid I have to publish this:



> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-27757619
> 
> *Brazil World Cup: Sao Paulo metro strike to continue*
> 9 June 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The strike affected millions of people and created traffic chaos in Sao Paulo_
> 
> _Metro workers in Brazil's largest city, Sao Paulo, have voted to remain on strike for an indefinite period despite an earlier ruling by a labour court calling on them to return to work_
> 
> The court said that the unions had abused their powers.
> 
> The governor of Sao Paulo state Geraldo Alckmin said he would dismiss employees who did not come to work on Monday.
> 
> With most metro stations closed since Thursday, Sao Paulo has experienced horrendous traffic jams.
> 
> The dispute comes as the city prepares to host the opening match of the World Cup on Thursday
> 
> Metro workers are demanding a pay rise of 12.2%; the state owned company has offered 8.7%.
> 
> The court in Sao Paulo said that the metro company had acted "in good faith".
> 
> It also ruled that the workers broke strike rules by not providing a minimum level of service.
> 
> At least 70% of trains should have been running during the day, and 100% during the morning and evening rush hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The strike left some of Sao Paulo's main stations empty for the past four days_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Yes, the World Cup is going to happen!" reads the banner held at Sao Paulo's Morumbi stadium last week_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Transport is not a commodity": Union leaders have voted to go into strike for a fifth day_
> 
> It ruled that the metro unions will have to pay 100,000 reais per day ($45,000; £25,000) for the first four days of strike and 500,000 reais ($220,000; £130,000) per day from Monday.
> 
> A few hours later, the unions held a ballot and decided to carry on with the strike.
> 
> The two unions negotiating with the company say that the strike will be called off if their demand is met.
> 
> "It is not our intention to continue the strike into the World Cup. Our intention is to solve the problem. But that should be the government's aim too," the president of the metro workers' union, Altino Prazeres, told O Globo newspaper.


----------



## trainrover

The strikers've now been informed that they'll be sacked should they continue their strike. Where might replacement drivers be readily and immediately found?


----------



## mopc

This strike went beyond all limits. Usually strikes last 1, maybe 2 days, with services partly running. Obviously this is a Union maneuver to press the State Government (the Metro is a state affair) given the proximity of the World Cup opening, just three days from now, especially to create political fame for certain Union leaders who would run for opposing parties (the state governor belongs to the right wing PSDB party). They should be put in jail.


----------



## Woonsocket54

The metro construction workers are not striking - that's the important part.


----------



## whatsuplucas

mopc said:


> Usually strikes last 1, maybe 2 days, with services partly running.


Services ARE running partially. I do agree, however, that it's gone off boundaries.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - update

Y-branching for the Airport


----------



## mopc

whatsuplucas said:


> Services ARE running partially. I do agree, however, that it's gone off boundaries.


Yes but the "partly running" this time involves a far smaller part - only the central sections of most lines were running, only about 28 stations out of 65 were open - fortunately Line 4 (which is privately operated) and CPTM (a different governmental company) were running, which was the only thing that kept the city alive so far. 

The strike only involves the CMSP Company ("Metro Company")

The World Cup stadium, BTW, can be reached both by Metro Line 3 and CPTM Line 11 - so if the strike proceeds, we stilll have Line 11, which is actually an express line connecting the city center to the stadium with only one stop, as opposed to Line 3, which is a stopper line with like 15 stops between the city center and the stadium.

In any case I've heard there is a "Plan B", which I surmise would be shutting down the Radial Leste (East Side Freeway) and placing a lot of mega-busses to use it free from traffic.

The East Side Freeway runs parallel to Lines 3 and 11.


----------



## trainrover

mopc said:


> They should be put in jail.


Few - if any - bear faith in S. American judiciaries, and, willfully, this type of remark engenders such faithlessness hno:


----------



## mopc

The strike has been legally ruled as illegal - so penalizing them (with jail or, as the case appears to be, a fine) is the mandatory outcome.


----------



## Woonsocket54

BBC is now reporting:

"One person dies and one injured after section of concrete collapsed at monorail project in Sao Paulo, police tell BBC"


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail * - horizontal concrete beam placed just outside the Domestic Airport falls down and kills one. hno>:



mopc said:


> 09/06/2014 17h19 - Atualizado em 09/06/2014 17h25
> 
> *Queda de viga deixa um morto em obra do monotrilho, diz PM*
> 
> Acidente ocorreu na Avenida Washington Luís, na Zona Sul de SP.
> Outra vítima ficou ferida.
> Do G1 São Paulo
> 
> 
> A queda de uma viga em uma obra do monotrilho da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô, na Avenida Washington Luís, Zona Sul de São Paulo, deixou uma pessoa morta e outra ferida na tarde desta segunda-feira (9). Quatro equipes do Corpo de Bombeiros foram acionadas.
> 
> Segundo a Polícia Militar, o acidente ocorreu na esquina da Rua Vieira de Moraes com a Avenida Washington Luis. As causas do acidente ainda serão investigadas. A viga caiu sobre a rua e a bloqueava às 17h20.





mopc said:


>





maglork said:


> 09/06/2014 17h19 - Atualizado em 09/06/2014 17h42
> 
> *Queda de viga deixa um morto em obra do monotrilho, diz PM*
> Acidente ocorreu na Avenida Washington Luís, na Zona Sul de SP.
> Outras duas vítimas ficaram feridas.
> 
> Do G1 São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queda de viga matou um na Zona Sul de São Paulo (Foto: Reprodução/TV Globo)
> 
> A queda de uma viga em uma obra do monotrilho da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô, na Avenida Washington Luís, Zona Sul de São Paulo, deixou uma pessoa morta e outras duas feridas na tarde desta segunda-feira (9). Quatro equipes do Corpo de Bombeiros foram acionadas.
> 
> Segundo a Polícia Militar, o acidente ocorreu na esquina da Rua Vieira de Moraes com a Avenida Washington Luis. As causas do acidente ainda serão investigadas. A viga caiu sobre a rua e a bloqueava às 17h20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viga do monotrilho caiu na Rua Vieira de Moraes, Zona Sul (Foto: Reprodução/TV Globo)
> 
> Fonte: Globo.com





mopc said:


> Bem no fim do ramal de Congonhas, que cagada hein!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...o-monotrilho-cai-e-mata-um-em-sao-paulo.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Strike *- In total 60 Metro employees are fired due to illegal behavior during the strike


FernandoFHC said:


> *'Nossa força está além da nossa categoria',
> afirma metroviária demitida em SP*
> 
> Por *Ana Flávia Oliveira - iG São Paulo* | 09/06/2014 15:46 - Atualizada às 09/06/2014 15:48​
> 
> *Cerca de 60 metroviários grevistas foram demitidos por justa causa nesta segunda-feira. Dois deles falaram com o iG hoje*
> 
> 
> Cerca de 60 metroviários grevistas foram demitidos por justa causa nesta segunda-feira (9), segundo a assessoria do Metrô de São Paulo. Decisão foi tomada após a greve dos ser considerada abusiva pelo Tribunal Regional do Trabalho neste domingo (8).
> 
> A agente de estação Camila Lisboa, 29 anos, foi uma dos 60 metroviários demitidos durante a greve. Ela trabalhava há dois anos na companhia e, segundo ela, foi demitida por ser diretora da base do sindicato e tinha como obrigação participar ativamente dos atos da paralisação.
> 
> Camila afirma que realizou piquetes nas estações, colou cartazes, participou de assembleias e conversou com a população nos trens sobre a ação da categoria. Ela espera que o governo reveja as demissões. "Nossa força está além da nossa categoria. Temos o apoio da população e o governo vai ter que rever a força da nossa categoria".
> 
> O agente da estação Ana Rosa Everton Bruno, 27 anos, também foi um dos metroviários demitidos. Ele afirma que as demissões foram uma maneira que o governo estadual encontrou para intimidar a categoria.
> 
> "Primeiro o governo negociou com cassetete, depois com a liminar de justiça. A ideia é acabar o movimento cortando as cabeças. Pelo menos quatro demitidos são ativistas da categoria. A demissão é política", afirmou Bruno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ana Flávia Oliveira/iG São Paulo
> Agente de estação Everton Bruno recebeu telegrama
> de demissão na manhã desta segunda-feira (9)​
> O agente ainda diz que as demissões são ilegais. "Sou diretor de base do sindicato e cipista eleito. Tenho estabilidade durante um ano e meio depois do mandato". Bruno estava na estação Ana Rosa quando os 13 grevistas foram detidos. "A PM manteve a gente em cárcere privado. Estávamos negociando nossa saída quando a polícia veio para cima". O agente recebeu o telegrama de demissão por volta das 11h30 de hoje em sua casa.
> 
> Nesta segunda, a greve dos metroviários entrou em seu quinto dia, com funcionamento parcial das linhas 1-Azul, 2-Verde e 3-Vermelha. Já a Linha-5 Lilás opera normalmente desde as 4h50, em toda a extensão. A Linha-4 Amarela, operada pela Via Quatro, tem funcionamento normal desde o horário de abertura, às 4h40.
> 
> *A greve*
> 
> A assembleia dos metroviários realizada neste domingo (08) decidiu manter a paralisação, contrariando decisão do Tribunal Regional do Trabalho (TRT) de São Paulo que determinou a ilegalidade do movimento e o fim da greve.
> 
> Altino de Melo Prazeres Júnior, presidente do sindicato da categoria, disse que a proposta oferecida pelo governo estadual, a mesma da Justiça – 8,7% de aumento sobre os salários em 30 abril deste ano, que considera o Índice Nacional de Preços ao Consumidor (INPC), além de 3,5% de aumento real – é insuficiente. O sindicato deve recorrer da decisão.
> 
> Altino disse ainda que o sindicato não tem intenção de prejudicar a Copa do Mundo – a abertura do evento ocorre daqui três dias na capital paulista. “O sindicato não quer acabar com a Copa. Sou torcedor de futebol e vou torcer pelo Brasil. Mas tem que ter dinheiro também para o trabalhador, não pode gastar só com o Itaquerão, só com grandes obras”, declarou.
> 
> O presidente do sindicato comentou ainda sobre a possibilidade de demissões. “Se tiver demissão, a situação vai piorar, porque nós vamos aumentar a greve. Se demitir vamos ficar mais dias em greve. Eu espero que a gente volte. Se o governador buscar uma negociação, a gente sai desse impasse”, disse ele.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Link no título.


----------



## mopc

*Line 17 Monorail* - TV report - at the end there is a surveillance camera shot of the Line 17 beam collapsing

http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...ue-viga-caiu-na-obra-do-monotrilho-em-sp.html


----------



## dimlys1994

mopc said:


> *Line 17 Monorail* - TV report - at the end there is a surveillance camera shot of the Line 17 beam collapsing


Could be overstress? My impression is that the section falls like toy - so quick and so unpredictable


----------



## mopc

*Let the festivities begin* - Transportation to the World Cup Stadium



winiciusnet said:


> *Pra quem duvidava, olha aí o terminal funcionando*
> 
> .


----------



## greg_christine

dimlys1994 said:


> Could be overstress? My impression is that the section falls like toy - so quick and so unpredictable


It was a curved section of the guideway beam that fell. The curve causes the center of gravity of the beam to be eccentric from the axis running between the support columns. If the lifting gear is removed before the ends of the curved beam are properly secured to the support columns, the beam will tip over and fall off the supports. There should be no doubt the construction team has procedures to safely install curved beams. They have installed many other curved beams without problems, but they screwed up this time. I believe a similar accident occurred during the construction of the monorail in Mumbai, India.


----------



## mopc

^^ It was probably the lateral supporting jack that failed. When they first place a beam, there is a yellow hydraulic 45° telescopic jack that prevents the beam from tipping sideways. In normal stright beams, its failure is not fatal, because of the center of gravity issue you mentioned. In curved beams, however, its failure means collapse. There should be additional fixation gear for excentric curved beams.


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - Government says Fradique Coutinho will open in September, Oscar Freire "maybe in December" and Higienopolis by 2015. 



gabrielzoeste said:


> *Governo do Estado fala em entregar estação Fradique Coutinho em Setembro*
> 
> junho 11, 2014 Metrô SP Renato Lobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Governo Paulista trabalha com uma data para entrega da primeira estação da segunda fase na Linha 4-Amarela do Metrô. De acordo com reportagem da Rádio Jovem Pan , durante a greve dos metroviários, o secretario de Transportes Metropolitanos Jurandir Fernandes contou que a parada esta bem adiantada, e que a estação tem chances de ser entregue no mês de Setembro.
> 
> Estação Oscar Freire
> 
> Nas palavras do secretário, a administração estadual vai “tentar inaugurar em dezembro a estação Oscar Freire”.
> 
> Estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie para 2015
> 
> O secretário não mencionou a entrega da parada que vai conectar a Universidade Presbiteriana Mackenzie. Mas o que tudo indica é que a estação deve ficar para o ano que vem.
> 
> “Na estação Higienópolis nós tivemos um problema sério porque havia uma nascente de água muito grande. Ali é uma parte baixa e toda a água da Avenida Paulista vinha pelo lençol freático, atrasando a obra em mais de seis meses. Foi preciso construir um muro de arrimo para conter essa água”, explica o secretário de Planejamento do Governo de São Paulo, Júlio Semeghini em 2013.
> 
> E as estações São Paulo-Morumbi e Vila Sônia?
> 
> Na entrevista, o secretário não detalhou a entrega das duas ultimas paradas da linha 4-Amarela: as estações São Paulo-Morumbi e Vila Sônia, porém o Metrô de São Paulo também trabalhava com a entrega para 2015.
> 
> Histórico de atrasos
> 
> Em obras que foram iniciadas há 10 anos atrás, a linha mais nova do Metrô paulistano sofreu diversos atrasos, e o maior acidente da historia da companhia, onde 7 pessoas morreram com o desmoronamento da Estação Pinheiros em 2007.
> 
> A Linha estava prometida inicialmente para o final de 2006. Depois de problemas com o Tribunal de Contas, nas licitações, a promessa foi estendida para 2007. Porem com o acidente, o cronograma foi alterado novamente para 2008, onde o governo se comprometeu a entregar ao menos as estações Pinheiros, Butantã e Paulista, que só foram inauguradas em maio de 2011.
> 
> De lá para cá, o governo paulista vêm prometendo que entregaria toda a obra até junho de 2014, prazo para que a linha servisse aos visitantes que abarcarão na cidade para a Copa do Mundo. A copa começa amanhã…
> 
> A linhas completa entre Vila Sônia e Luz terá 12 km.


----------



## mopc

*Line 11* - World Cup Express service registered earlyer today by forumer. Direct train from Luz central station to Itaquera station.



Naipesky said:


> Expresso da Copa - menos de 19 minutos sem cortes, rumo ao jogo de abertura.


----------



## mopc

*Line 11*



paulossj4 said:


> Hoje consegui finalmente andar no série 9000. Gostei desse trem, apesar dos bancos de plástico...
> 
> Seguem duas fotos e um vídeo que fiz dele na estação da Luz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Também tirei essa da Estação Corinthians-Itaquera da CPTM:


----------



## mopc

*WORLD CUP FORUMER COVERAGE*



Naipesky said:


> Eu estive na história do futebol brasileiro/mundial! (já digamos assim logo, e é a verdade)
> 
> 
> *Meu dia lá, passo a passo.
> 
> Saindo da Estação Itaquera. É uma longa caminhada dando a volta no entorno do Estádio até a frente do Prédio Leste. Nesse caminho a gente encontra de TUDO. Gente papagaiada que não vai entrar no estádio querendo aparecer, comércio irregular de tickets, repórteres procurando entrevistas. Corneteiros infernais (aliás, nesses dias, não saia de casa sem fones de ouvido. Isso é importante para a sua saúde!)
> 
> É a última "zona" antes de entrar na área controlada pela Fifa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Área de revista e conferência de ingressos: 1- Eles revistam tudo mesmo. 2- Levei uma câmera amadora parrudinha e não teve problemas para entrar. 3- Ninguém nem cogitou em pedir minha identidade. Sei que isso é errado, mas gente, é o primeiro jogo! Abertura! Se for assim então todo mundo (e até eu) deveria ter vendido os ingressos sobressalentes no mercado negro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrando em um gate do prédio Leste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que luxo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corredor do Prédio Leste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista das arquibancas sul e provisórias. Elas (sul e norte) são os lugares ideais para pendurar bandeiras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisória Sul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O térreo das provisórias é aberto. Se você "quiser" (não é correto), pode ficar em pé assistindo o jogo daí. Não atrapalha a vista ninguém atrás (a não ser outro nego em pé que nem você).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenomenal esse corredor interno para um setor totalmente provisório!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisórias "3ª Classe/Gol/WebJet". Emboras as cadeiras sejam iguais a de outros estádios, e piores que as incríveis cadeiras padrão acolchoadas do resto da Arena, elas foram colocadas da maneira mais apertada possível, seja uma ao lado da outra, seja uma na frente da outra. Para atravessar uma fileira você precisa não só que as pessoas se levantem, mas que elas se joguem para trás, ou senão você vai passar roçando o corpo todo nelas e com risco de se desequilibrar e cair sobre os espectadores da fileira de baixo.
> 
> Sinceramente? Depois de conhecer isso, que após a Copa essas provisórias sumam o mais depressa possível.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escadarias e numeração
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandeiras na treliça.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonito Pracarai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona Leste no horizonte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilma pouco antes da 1ª Homenagem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilma no exato momento da 1ª Homenagem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A iluminação de fato apagou parcialmente por alguns minutos no 1º tempo. Por isso tiveram que diminuir a potência da iluminação do Estádio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O que é essa estrutura?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corredor da Provisória Sul - Superior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corredor da Provisória Sul - Intermediário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setor de arquibancadas sob as provisórias. Quando elas saírem, vai ficar esse buraco (como aparecia nos renders). Bem interessante para efeito de iluminação, mas acho que vão colocar alguma cobertura translúcia por questão de chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falha incômoda ao final do Jogo: A imundice deixada pelos torcedores que derramavam mais cerveja no chão do que bebiam (e olhe o preço dela!), começou a respingar na área de circulação no térreo em diversos pontos. Tomar chuva de cerveja não é legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arquibancada padrão, no prédio oeste. Cadeiras acolchoadas, todas, sem exceção. É outro nível. Não se compara com a lotação e o desconforto das provisórias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Degraus improvisados para melhorar o fluxo. Podem virar cadeiras no futuro, ou foi erro de projeto em não ter uma escadaria de degraus pequenos mais larga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Invadindo" o Setor Hospitalidade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na verdade ele só é separado com umas plantas. Plebeus passam do lado e podem usar os banheiros na área.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iluminação nas escadas da entrada do Prédio Oeste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galera rumo ao Metrô Artum Alvim - AVISO: NUNCA, NUNCA SAIA DO ESTÁDIO EM DIREÇÃO AO METRÔ - VÁ PARA A DIREÇÃO DO TREM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVISO: NUNCA, NUNCA SAIA DO ESTÁDIO EM DIREÇÃO AO METRÔ - VÁ PARA A DIREÇÃO DO TREM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passarela avantajada que pode virar um senhor mendigódromo ou a nova invasão do MTST após a Copa. Sim sou pessimista nisso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entorno da Estação Artur Alvim - AVISO: NUNCA, NUNCA SAIA DO ESTÁDIO EM DIREÇÃO AO METRÔ - VÁ PARA A DIREÇÃO DO TREM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU AVISEI. Não teve jeito, gente demais escolheu o caminho no metrô e ele não suporta. O Padrão Fifa foi pro beleleu. Demorei 30 minutos para avançar 30 metros nessa fila. Foi a única situação "feia" de verdade que passei em toda o período.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Mas é interessante comentar que nessa fila lenta com gente vindo de todo lado e se afunilando no corredor da Estação, percebi que os estrageiros eram justamente os menos incomodados. Aos menos os europeus que identifiquei estavam se arrastando quietos com a frieza de sempre. Os paulistanos que já conhecem essa situação estavam resmungando ou ironizando. Mas os mais incomodados eram brasileiros que julgo serem de fora ou paulistanos que não costumam pegar metrô lotado. Era tia quase chorando, era menina querendo brigar com todo mundo que esbarrava nela... São mundos muito diferentes na mesma sociedade.*
> 
> De raiva eu ainda peguei o metrô rumo a Itaquera de volta e dentro da Estação, fiz transferência para pegar o trem expresso. Muito mais calmo, dentro e fora da estação. Esqueçam o metrô. Se estiverem no prédio Oeste, deem a volta por trás e saiam pelo lado Leste, deixem os outros se acotovelarem em Arthur Alvim.
> 
> 
> Bem é isso. Se eu tivesse ficado em arquibancadas definitivas, simplesmente não existiriam pontos negativos sob qualquer hipótese. E mesmo nas arquibancadas provisórias, a vista é excelente.
> 
> Dia 19 volto aí para ver o clima com menos brasileiros. (IMHO tanto melhor)


----------



## mopc

Map comparison between the two latest future network proposals



SavianoMarcio said:


> *01-) VISÃO GERAL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *02-) LINHA 4 E LINHA 5.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *03-) LINHA 6 - TRECHO BANDEIRANTES.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *04-) LINHA 6 - TRECHO CIDADE LÍDER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *05-) LINHA 13 E LINHA 19.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *06-) LINHA 18.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *07-) LINHA 20 TRECHO 1.*


----------



## mopc

*Line 11 *- Great pic of train and stadium under construction a few months ago


----------



## mopc

*Line 2* - new renders for future Eastward Expansion pack, Paulo Freire and Nova Manchester stations, to open between 2018 and 2022












Marcio Staffa said:


> Escritório Fernandes
> 
> Estação Paulo Freire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Nova Manchester


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Awesome projects. Simple but nice.


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - forumer pictures of intermediate stations u/c seen from moving train



Honda Power said:


> Seguem três fotos que tentei fazer neste domingo na cauda do trem, durante a operação parcial entre Butantã e Paulista. Curiosidade: havia uma OT na composição, apenas para dar o PA alternativo sobre a interdição. Como o rádio estava aberto, pude ouvir o CCO coordenando a movimentação de um trem saindo de República. Achei estranho, mas depois vi a composição chegando, com diversos funcionários aparentemente oriundos da obra.
> 
> Será que deixam a catenária rígida energizada mesmo durante as obras de domingo?
> 
> Fradique Coutinho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Freire:


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 *news and pics

Official date postponed to "early July" by government



AbGallo said:


> *Após novo atraso, monotrilho agora é prometido para julho*
> 
> SÃO PAULO - *A gestão Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) deve entregar as primeiras duas estações de monotrilho da capital paulista no início de julho*, ou seja, com um novo atraso em relação ao cronograma divulgado no fim do ano passado, que previa as paradas Vila Prudente e Oratório da Linha 15-Prata, na zona leste, prontas em março. A nova data também ficará mais próxima do dia 4 de julho, o limite para que o governador, que tentará a reeleição, possa participar de inauguração de obras.
> 
> Com as restrições eleitorais, o tucano também deixará de descerrar as placas das próximas estações da Linha 4-Amarela, cujas obras se iniciaram dez anos atrás, ainda em seu primeiro governo. A previsão do secretário estadual dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, é de que a Estação Fradique Coutinho, em obras, seja aberta ao público em setembro.
> 
> Outras duas, Oscar Freire e Higienópolis-Mackenzie, só devem receber passageiros no ano que vem. As últimas - São Paulo-Morumbi e Vila Sônia -, apenas em 2016, ano em que a linha de 12,8 km e 11 estações poderá finalmente estar pronta. “Oscar Freire e Higienópolis sofreram muitos atrasos importantes. Estamos tentando ainda ver se fazemos isso (inaugurá-las) este ano. Se não for possível, no comecinho do ano que vem”, disse Fernandes nesta terça-feira, 17, durante a entrega de dois trens na Estação da Luz, na região central.
> 
> O secretário também atribuiu o atraso da entrega do primeiro trecho do monotrilho a um “jogo político” envolvendo sindicatos, já que os operários que participam da construção do ramal entraram em greve duas vezes neste ano. A última paralisação terminou na última sexta-feira, depois de duas semanas.
> 
> “Eles escolheram fazer greve na Linha 15, no Rodoanel e em um trecho da Linha 5-Lilás. É evidente que isso tem uma demonstração política. De mais de 1,2 mil obras no Estado, escolher três que são de alta importância para o governo, para o Estado e para a população evidencia um viés político muito forte”, afirmou Fernandes.
> 
> A greve teria contado com o apoio do Sindicato dos Metroviários, informou o secretário de Alckmin. “Um sindicato que deixou de tratar da sua categoria, que deixou de pensar na melhoria de sua categoria, para pensar num viés político-partidário. Isso foi claro”, atacou Fernandes, que tem criticado a entidade, desde a paralisação de cinco dias dos metroviários.
> 
> Contudo, no mês passado, o próprio Fernandes havia atribuído a demora da entrega da Linha 15-Prata, na zona leste, a outro motivo: atrasos da canadense Bombardier, responsável pelos trens que circularão no ramal. Agora, ele disse que os operários grevistas impediram a entrada de técnicos da empresa para realizar os testes.
> 
> A assessoria de imprensa do Sindicato dos Metroviários não se manifestou. Já representantes do Sindicato dos Trabalhadores nas Indústrias da Construção Pesada (Sintrapav) não foram encontrados nesta terça.


*Vila Prudente terminus station + bus terminal + Line 2 underground metro station*




ejsantos said:


> Pessoal, passei novamente pela região e vendo por esse lado parece que vai demorar um pouco para V. Prudente ficar pronta. Tenho uma dúvida: o terminal de ônibus será inaugurado junto com a estação?


----------



## mopc

*Bus *- Marquês de São Vicente Avenue Bus Corridor renovation. Eventually it may be upgraded to a BRT.


----------



## mopc

*WORLD CUP* - World Cup Tourists approve city's public transportation



c.concrete said:


> *Estrangeiros aprovam transporte público da capital*
> 
> Mais de 62 mil torcedores acompanharam no dia 19/6, na Arena Corinthians, a disputa entre Uruguai e Inglaterra, o segundo jogo realizado em São Paulo na Copa do Mundo da FIFA. A exemplo da primeira partida, todas as operações correram bem, com destaque para o transporte sobre trilhos, maciçamente aprovado pelos usuários.
> 
> “Vocês estão de parabéns. Tudo está indo bem, funcionando direito. Este é o meu quarto jogo, o segundo em São Paulo. Tudo lindo”, disse a equatoriana Jessica Maldonado na chegada à estação Corinthians-Itaquera. “Viemos de Expresso (da Copa). Foi muito tranquilo”, elogiaram os ingleses Alex Michael e Heath Lowndes.
> 
> Desde o meio-dia, torcedores em festa já embarcavam em grande número nos trens da CPTM e no metrô com destino a Itaquera. O Expresso da Copa, da CPTM, era o modal indicado para a entrada Leste, com embarque na Estação da Luz e desembarque em Corinthians-Itaquera.Torcedores com entrada pelo portão Oeste utilizaram o Metrô para chegar até a estação Artur Alvim. Esta operação é idêntica em todos os jogos realizados em São Paulo. O Expresso da Copa começa a circular 3 horas antes do início das partidas.
> 
> O próximo jogo em São Paulo será na segunda-feira, dia 23, às 13 horas. O início da operação das linhas de metrô será antecipado e o rodízio será estendido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomara que esse Show que a nossa cidade esta dando na copa ajude a melhorar a imagem da cidade e seja relevante para Sampa conseguir sediar outros grandes eventos, como Expo, pan americano, e quem sabe um dia os jogos Olímpicos #SonhandoAlto :lol:


----------



## mopc

*World Cup* - Corinthians-Itaquera station on a game day


----------



## mopc

Sé station empty at 4 pm during Brazil x Mexico match last Tuesday










source = http://www.discoveringsaopaulo.com/


----------



## mopc

*Line 10* - train crossing over future Ring Road section










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889252&page=219


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - pics, line will open in a few weeks (?)


----------



## mopc

*Bus *- Metra Sao Mateus BRT system video on first battery electric bus






stills:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- Giovanni Gronchi station


----------



## doc7austin

Enjoying the open windows on Line 8 between Presidente Altino and Palmeiras-Barra Funda railway station:


----------



## mopc

^^ Nice video. These trains have been scrapped, however. Some cars operate in an operational extension, in three-car configuration, though.


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo World Cup bus livery


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* - aftermath of concrete beam collapse investigated by forumer Sergio Mazzi.



sergiomazzi said:


> Depois de _"assentada a poeira"_, passei pelo local do acidente, e em pleno domingo fiquei surpreso
> com o número de ônibus que passa pelo local, embora eu tenha permanecido por poucos minutos, e como
> muitos disseram aqui, agradeci novamente por não ter sido atingido nenhum deles :bow:
> 
> A viga foi cortada em vários segmentos, sendo possível observar seu _"recheio"_ de poliestireno expandido (EPS) (Isopor):
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 *Passarela de emergência no trecho da Washington Luis com parte do bandejamento para os cabos:*


----------



## William1605

The best thread of São Paulo public transport! Great job! :cheers:


----------



## greg_christine

Thanks for posting this, MOPC. The emergency walkways I've seen on other monorail lines are typically cantilevered off the guideway beams. This seems a much neater arrangement.


----------



## mopc

*Line 2* - Eastern Expansion (13 new underground stations) to have its tender released next month.



Julio CAF said:


> *Licitação de extensão da Linha 2-Verde até Guarulhos sai no mês que vem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nesta terça-feira (24) publicamos aqui no Move Metrópole sobre o adiamento da licitação das obras na Linha 2-Verde do Metrô, rumo a Guarulhos com base em uma matéria do jornal Diário de Guarulhos e também do blog Via Trolebus. Porem faltou dizer na reportagem que a licitação não foi cancelada e sim adiada. A novo licitação deve ocorrer em *21 de Julho*, conforme informações do diário oficial.
> 
> O projeto de extensão da Linha 2-Verde nasceu na gestão do ex governador José Serra, com o nome de linha 15-Branca. Posteriormente a extensão teve a denominação alterada para o nome do ramal na qual fará parte. A atual gestão, porem anunciou que já em 2013 teríamos obras na ligação que entre muitos benefícios, deve ajudar a distribuição na Linha 3-vermelha, a mais lotada do sistema.
> 
> No total são 14,4 km do trecho Vila Prudente – Dutra e mais 1,1 km de extensão operacional à oeste da estação Vila Madalena, adicionado 13 estações novas: Dutra, Ponte Grande, Paulo Freire, Tiquatira (Acesso as linhas 12 e 13 da CPTM), Penha de França (futuro acesso a linha 21-Grafite), Penha (Acesso as linhas 3 do Metrô e 11 da CPTM), Aricanduva, Nova Manchester, Guilherme Giorgi, Vila Formosa, Anália Franco (Futura conexão com a Linha 6 do Metrô), Água Rasa e Orfanato.
> 
> Para suprir a demanda da linha, que deverá beneficiar um milhão de usuários por dia, 35 novos trens serão adquiridos.
> 
> Fonte: Via Trolebus Postado em: Move Metropole


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - Additional federal funds approved, construction to start in a few months (second half of 2014). The line will be fully underground, 15km long and will have 15 stations.












RMeier said:


> O governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), e o presidente do Banco Nacional do Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES), Luciano Coutinho, assinaram na manhã desta quinta-feira, 26, contrato de financiamento de R$ 1,6 bilhão para a Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô. "É uma linha muito importante, uma das maiores de São Paulo", disse o governador, durante cerimônia de anúncio de investimentos do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC 2), na sede da prefeitura de São Paulo.
> Participam da cerimônia, além do governador e de Coutinho, a presidente Dilma Rousseff (PT) e o prefeito da cidade, Fernando Haddad (PT). Durante a cerimônia, Alckmin diz que ele, Haddad e Dilma "são imunes" ao ciclo eleitoral e voltou a dizer que Dilma é sempre "mensageira de boas novas para São Paulo".
> 
> A Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô ligará a Vila Brasilândia, na zona norte da capital, até a estação São Joaquim (Linha 1-Azul), na região central, além de fazer integração com a Linha 4-Amarela e com a CPTM (linhas 7-Rubi e 8-Diamante). A nova linha terá 15,3 km de extensão, 15 estações e demanda prevista de 633 mil passageiros por dia útil.
> 
> A construção da Linha 6 será feita por meio de uma parceria público-privada (PPP) operada pela empresa vencedora da licitação, o Consórcio Move Mais, composto pelos grupos Odebrecht, Queiroz Galvão, UTC Participações e pelo Fundo Eco Realty. Segundo governo do Estado, o valor do empreendimento é de R$ 9,6 bilhões. Do total, o BNDES será responsável por 39,2% do financiamento e 13,9% serão de recursos do governo estadual. O consórcio arcará com os 46,9% restante.
> 
> Estadão via DGABC





Edson Fukumoto said:


> _Qui, 26/06/14 - 17h35_
> *
> Obras da Linha 6 – Laranja iniciam no segundo semestre deste ano
> *
> 
> _Nesta quinta, Geraldo Alckmin assinou contrato com o BNDES para parte do financiamento da construção
> _
> _
> Alckmin assinou contrato com o BNDES para parte do financiamento para a construção da nova linha de Metrô_
> 
> As obras de implantação da Linha 6-Laranja devem iniciar no segundo semestre de 2014. Sob responsabilidade do Consórcio Move São Paulo, a construção da nova linha de Metrô será realizada por meio da primeira PPP (Parceira Público Privado) integral na área de transportes.
> 
> Nesta quinta-feira, 26, o governador Geraldo Alckmin e o presidente do Banco Nacional do Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES), Luciano Coutinho, assinaram contrato de financiamento de R$ 1,7 bilhão que irá compor os 50% do aporte financeiro do Estado de São Paulo. O valor total é de R$ 9,6 bilhões, sendo que R$ 8,9 bilhões são divididos entre o Governo do Estado (50%) e o consórcio (50%). Os outros R$ 673 milhões são referentes às desapropriações que serão executadas pelo Estado.
> 
> 
> "A Linha 6 é importante e será uma das maiores de São Paulo. Ela vai percorrer quase 16 km, sai de São Joaquim, na Liberdade, e vai até a Brasilândia. Esse financiamento assinado hoje é importantíssimo porque vai nos ajudar a cumprir a nossa parte na PPP", disse Alckmin.
> 
> 
> O contrato firmado pelo Governo do Estado com o consórcio responsável, assinado em dezembro do ano passado, tem vigência de 25 anos, contando os seis para implantação da linha e mais 19 para operação e manutenção, que inclui o pátio de manobra, aquisição de sistemas operacionais e a compra de uma frota de 23 trens.
> 
> Está previsto para esta linha, a demanda de 633,6 mil passageiros/dia, beneficiando ainda alunos de muitas universidades, como Unip (Universidade Paulista), PUC (Pontifícia Universidade Católica), Faap (Fundação Armando Álvares Penteado), Mackenzie e FMU (Faculdade Metropolitanas Unidas). Por essa razão, já é conhecida como a "linha das universidades".
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia2.php?id=237609




*Ao lado de Alckmin, Dilma critica pouco investimento em mobilidade*

CARLA ARAÚJO E VALMAR HUPSEL FILHO - O ESTADO DE S. PAULO

26 Junho 2014 | 12h 41

De volta à capital paulista para anunciar recursos e contrato para linha de metrô, presidente diz que a partir do governo Lula setor passou a receber recursos 'em escala'

Atualizado às 13h30

RELACIONADAS

'Possivelmente a gente tenha culpa', afirma Lula sobre vaias a Dilma
Dilma cobra lealdade e diz que ‘esperteza tem vida curta'
A 10 dias da campanha, presidente passará por 8 Estados
São Paulo - Entre uma troca de gentileza e outra dirigida ao governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), a presidente Dilma Rousseff repetiu ao lado do tucano que "no passado" não se investia tanto em mobilidade urbana, habitação e saneamento no País. Dilma está na capital paulista nesta quinta-feira, 26, para anunciar investimentos no setor e classificou como "avanço da democracia" a parceria entre os governos federal, estadual e municipal.
"No governo Lula começamos a investir em mobilidade em escala", afirmou Dilma na cerimônia do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC 2), anunciou a liberação de R$ 2,640 bilhões do orçamento federal para mobilidade urbana e combate a enchente em São Paulo. 
Durante o evento, o governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin, e o presidente do Banco Nacional do Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES), Luciano Coutinho, assinaram contrato de financiamento de R$ 1,6 bilhão para a Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô. O projeto prevê a ligação da Vila Brasilândia, na zona norte da capital, até a estação São Joaquim (Linha 1-Azul), na região central, além de fazer integração com a Linha 4-Amarela e com a CPTM (linhas 7-Rubi e 8-Diamante). A nova linha terá 15,3 km de extensão e 15 estações.
A presidente disse ainda que o fato de São Paulo ser uma cidade complexa e grandiosa "exigirá mais obras e parcerias nos três níveis". "São Paulo é grandiosa na complexidade dos problemas e exige mais investimentos", complementou.
Em julho do ano passado, Dilma também anunciou um pacote de investimentos de R$ 8,1 bilhões em obras de mobilidade, drenagem e recuperação dos mananciais na cidade de São Paulo. Daquele total, R$ 3 bilhões foram destinados para corredores de ônibus, R$ 2,2 bilhões para recuperação dos mananciais das represas Billings e Guarapiranga, na zona sul, R$ 1,5 bilhão para construção de moradias para 20 mil famílias que vivem perto das represas, e R$ 1,4 bilhão para a drenagem de córregos em bairros da capital.
Em outubro, foi anunciado um repasse de R$ 5,4 bilhões em recursos do PAC 2 para o transporte do Estado, incluindo o metrô. Dilma passou a priorizar esse tipo de agenda em meados do ano passado, após os protestos de junho. Na capital, melhorias no transporte público estavam entre as principais bandeiras dos manifestantes. "O aumento da quantidade de veículos nas ruas não é negativo. Negativo é não ter transporte público de qualidade", afirmou.
'Inusitado'. Presente no evento, o prefeito da capital paulista, Fernando Haddad (PT), classificou a união em torno das obras como um esforço "incomum, inédito e até inusitado". "Estamos alinhando estrategicamente ações de três esferas de governo levando em consideração interesses dos munícipes".
Já Alckmin agradeceu à parceria com o prefeito petista e voltou a se referir à presidente Dilma Rousseff como "sempre mensageira de boas novas para São Paulo". "Este é um bom exemplo de que somos todos imunes aos ciclos políticos em benefício da população", ressaltou.
Copa. Ao comentar a realização da Copa do Mundo no Brasil, já no fim de seu discurso, Dilma voltou a se dirigir a Alckmin. "Em conjunto, também demonstramos que somos perfeitamente capazes de garantir a segurança e a qualidade dos estádios e dos aeroportos", comentou.


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - new aerial pics



ejsantos said:


> Hoje consegui ver o trem passando em alta velocidade no meio da tarde e no início da noite quando sobrevoei a Vila Prudente. Estava sem a câmera com um zoom bom, por isso só consegui mandar umas fotos dele na Estação Oratório pelo celular mesmo. As fotos noturnas ficaram péssimas. Me pegou desprevenido rs


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - new pronomotional video, stills



sergiomazzi said:


> Fonte do vídeo original postado pelo colega *rafarizzo*: http://youtu.be/0x_de2P9itE


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 *- Santa Cruz station update




leonardokt said:


> Algumas fotos do poço da futura estação Santa Cruz, parece que vão levantar um prédio no fundo:
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 27/06/14 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 27/06/14 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 27/06/14 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 27/06/14 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> Como vão fazer o segundo poço?


----------



## mopc

*Line 6* - construction to start "within 40 days"

*Governador afirma que obras para construção da Linha 6 - Laranja do metrô terão início em até 40 dias*










Ana Carla Pereira
Foto: DivulgaçãoA Linha 6 - Laranja, que terá 15,9 quilômetros de extensão, 
contará inicialmente com 15 estações
Por muito tempo, o metrô foi reconhecido pelo paulistano como o melhor meio de locomoção pela cidade. 

No entanto, a cada dia, sua estrutura se mostra insuficiente para a crescente demanda, o que vem afetando a qualidade do serviço e aumentando a sensação de insegurança. 

No entanto, apesar da urgência pela expansão da rede, o andamento de novos projetos é lento. Para a Zona Norte, hoje atendida por somente seis das 65 estações existentes, está confirmada somente a construção da Linha 6 - Laranja. 

No último sábado, em even*to realizado na região de Bra*silândia, o governador Geraldo Alckmin declarou que a obra deverá ter início em até 40 dias.

Na cidade de São Paulo, onde habitam quase 12 milhões de pessoas, o sistema metroviário, inaugurado em 1974, tem 75,5 quilômetros de extensão, cinco linhas e 65 estações. Para se ter uma ideia, o metrô de Londres (o mais antigo do mundo, inaugurado em 1863), que possui aproximadamente 8 milhões de habitantes, conta com 408 quilômetros de extensão e 270 estações.

Atualmente, a maior rede metroviária do mundo é a de Xangai, que, com apenas 19 anos em funcionamento, possui 567 quilômetros de extensão.

Foto: DivulgaçãoA Zona Norte será atendida por cinco estações 
da Linha 6 - Laranja: Brasilândia, Vila Cardoso,
Itaberaba-Hospital Vila Penteado, João Paulo I e Freguesia do Ó

Das 65 estações de metrô de toda a rede, apenas seis passam pela Zona Norte. 
A última extensão da rede na região foi em 1998, com a inauguração das estações Jardim São Paulo, Parada Inglesa e Tucuruvi, que passou a ser terminal 
para a Linha 1-Azul.

Passados 16 anos, está confirmada apenas a construção de cinco novas estações na região: Brasilândia, Vila Car*do*so, 
Itaberaba-Hospital Vila Pen*teado e João Paulo I. Elas serão parte da 
Linha 6 - Laranja, que ligará o bairro de Brasilândia à estação São Joaquim, da Linha 1 - Azul.

No último sábado (21/6), em evento realizado na região de Vila Brasilândia, o governador Geraldo Alckmin afirmou que a obra deverá ser iniciada em até 40 dias.
“Essa será uma das mais importantes e modernas linhas de metrô de São Paulo. 
A licitação está feita, o contrato já está assinado e as desapropriações já estão sendo feitas”, declarou. “Em até 30 ou 40 dias as máquinas começarão a trabalhar aqui para iniciar as obras”.

Segundo projeto inicial, a previsão é de que as novas estações só entrem em funcionamento em 2020.


Nova linha

A Linha 6-Laranja é uma das 26 intervenções no sistema metroferroviário inseridas na Lei de Diretrizes Or*çamentárias para 2014, publicada na edição de 30 de julho de 2013 do Diário Oficial do Estado.

Com 15,9 quilômetros de extensão, contará inicialmente com 15 estações - Brasilândia, Vila Cardoso, Itaberaba, João Paulo I, Freguesia do Ó, Santa Marina, Água Branca, Sesc Pom*peia, Perdizes, 
PUC-Cardo*so de Almeida, Angélica-Pacaembu, Higienópolis-Ma*ck*en*zie, 14 Bis, Bela Vista e 
São Joaquim. O percurso deverá ser atendido por 29 trens. A demanda prevista é de aproximadamente 633 mil passageiros por dia. 


Foto: AGZNHoje, apenas seis das 65 estações do 
sistema metroviário de São Paulo estão na Zona Norte
Em 6 de novembro de 2013, o governo do Estado anunciou o Consórcio Move São Pau*lo, for*mado pelas empresas Ode*brecht, Queiroz Galvão, UTC Participações e Eco Realty Fun*do de Investimentos, como o vencedor da licitação da Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô. O grupo foi o único a apresentar proposta para a Parceria Público-Privada (PPP) e terá seis anos para construir a linha, que só deverá entrar em funcionamento em 2020. 

A obra custará cerca de R$ 9,6 bilhões. Deste total, R$, 8,9 bilhões serão divididos entre consórcio (50%) e estado (50%), por meio de financiamento do Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES). O governo de São Paulo gastará ainda R$ 700 milhões com as desapropriações de imóveis para a obra.

Em uma segunda etapa, sem prazo definido, a linha poderá ser ampliada a partir da Estação São Joaquim em direção à Zona Leste, passando por estações da CPTM e fazendo conexão com a 
Linha 4 - Amarela, até o bairro de Cidade Líder.

A intenção é estender a malha também na outra ponta, que inicialmente vai até a Brasilândia, até a região da Ro*dovia dos Bandeirantes, passando pelo futuro centro de convenções de Pirituba


----------



## mopc

*Line 1 and 3* Sé station - new LCD ad panels


----------



## mopc

*Line 3* train in ad / World Cup livery










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=841104&page=626


----------



## malegi

Great pictures!


----------



## SgWay

mopc said:


> *Line 18 Monorail *- Contract to be signed until late august, and consruction to officially start no later than early 2015, after expropriations are carried out. Line 18 will have 13 stations (with a planned 5-station extension for later), will use 26 5-car trainsets and will transport around 315,000 pax/day.


Line 18 will use monorail trains from Malaysian company Scomi.:cheers: But the trains will built in Brazil.


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 Eastern Extension* (13 stations, 15km, fully underground) - tender process completed and winners chosen. Expropriations have started. Completion between 2018 and 2021.

Winners



RMeier said:


> Olhando por cima, cheguei nos seguintes 'vencedores' pelo preço mais baixo:
> 
> Lote 1 - Galvão Engenharia e Somague - R$ 1.474.084.404,05
> Lote 2 - CR Almeida-Ghella-Consbem - R$ 1.856.407.514,03
> Lote 3 - Mendes Junior - R$ 599.589.559,07
> Lote 4 - Mendes Junior - R$ 509.681.136,53
> Lote 5 - Mendes Junior - R$ 432.780.772,39
> Lote 6 - Cetenco Acciona F. Guedes - R$ 704.617.281,46
> Lote 7 - Mendes Junior - R$ 579.365.773,17
> Lote 8 - Cetenco Acciona F. Guedes - R$ 563.789.976,19





RMeier said:


> Moradores e comerciantes começam a deixar imóveis desapropriados pelo Metrô
> 
> A maioria dos proprietários e inquilinos de imóveis localizados nas áreas onde serão construídas as *futuras estações Orfanato e Água Rasa já sairam* de suas residências e comércios, após serem notificados sobre a desapropriação dos terrenos pela Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo – Metrô. Os que permanecem nos locais, ainda não foram intimados a entregar o terreno. Em ambos os casos, muitos não concordam com o valor oferecido, que acreditam ser bastante inferior ao preço real de mercado, e entraram na Justiça para questionar a quantia das indenizações.
> 
> Por outro lado, o Governo do Estado, que ainda não definiu uma data para o processo licitatório, *afirma que as obras de extensão da Linha 2 – Verde na região começam até o final deste ano*.
> 
> Para a construção da estação Orfanato, o Metrô determinou a desapropriação de uma área de 5.650 m² que abrange o lado ímpar da rua Doutor Sanareli, no quarteirão entre as ruas Cananéia e do Orfanato. A reportagem conversou com moradores que ainda permanecem em suas residências e prometem brigar por uma indenização maior. “Por enquanto ainda não recebi um prazo para deixar a minha casa e não sei o que fazer quando for intimada a sair. Já estou com processo na Justiça, pois me ofereceram apenas R$ 63 mil, sendo que um avalista acionado pelo meu advogado alega que o imóvel vale mais de R$ 300 mil. Enquanto não receber um valor justo, não tenho como ir embora. Hoje com menos de R$ 150 não é possível comprar uma casa nem no extremo da zona leste de São Paulo. Com os R$ 63 mil dá apenas para adquirir um carro”, declarou a autônoma Sandra Glorete, moradora da rua Doutor Sanareli há mais de 15 anos.
> 
> Já na rua do Orfanato, mesmo quem está deixando a residência, afirma que irá lutar por uma indenização mais justa, como é o caso da aposentada Mercedes Cai, residente da via há mais de 45 anos. “Me deram um prazo para sair até 25 de setembro, mas vou embora ainda neste mês. Com a ajuda dos meus filhos consegui outro lugar para morar na região, porque se dependesse apenas da oferta do Metrô não conseguiria nada. Meu imóvel tem 208 m² e queriam pagar pouco mais de R$ 200 mil. Acionei a Justiça e duplicaram a oferta, mas, mesmo assim, está abaixo do valor do mercado. Já sofri bastante com essa história, perdi peso e fiquei noites sem dormir, afinal o valor sentimental do lugar onde vivi boa parte da minha vida não tem preço. Por isso estou indo embora, mas continuarei brigando pelo que é justo”, declarou.
> 
> Na região onde será construída a estação Água Rasa o cenário é de abandono. Nos cerca de 16 mil m² entre as ruas São Maximiano, Gopiara, Caxiuma e parte da avenida Adutora do Rio Claro a maioria das residências e comércios está fechada e vazia. Quem permanece no local afirma que sairá em breve. “Ainda não recebi um prazo, mas tive que correr atrás e me agilizar. Estou transferindo a loja para o outro lado da avenida e assim que terminar a mudança fecho as portas neste imóvel. Sei que teria direito a uma indenização por conta do ponto comercial, mas, além de demorar muitos anos para receber algum valor, a briga é com ‘cachorro grande’, o Metrô. O que mais quero é seguir a vida e correr atrás do dinheiro através do meu trabalho”, afirmou o comerciante de peças automotivas, Robson Sampaio.
> 
> A situação também atrapalha inquilinos de imóveis residenciais. Eles não são contemplados com indenizações e precisam deixar as casas. “Moro no local há mais de cinco anos e, mesmo sem vencer o contrato, terei que sair. Foi muito difícil encontrar outro lugar na redondeza com valor acessível. Sou aposentado e moro com minha esposa e, por causa do anúncio da obra do Metrô, os preços na região aumentaram. Sou um dos únicos que ainda permanecem por aqui e a sensação é de que vivo em uma área fantasma”, contou o morador da avenida Adutora do Rio Claro, Carlos Silva.
> 
> Licitação
> 
> Apesar da versão oficial do Metrô e do Governo do Estado ainda ser de que os trabalhos da primeira etapa da extensão da Linha 2 – Verde começam neste ano, a licitação para o projeto executivo e das obras civil e via permanente ainda não saiu do papel. O primeiro prazo previsto para o envio das propostas para o trecho era maio, entretanto, alegando pouco tempo para os consórcios concorrentes analisarem os serviços necessários, o Metrô prorrogou a licitação para junho, que também foi cancelada. *Questionada nesta semana, a assessoria de imprensa da Companhia do Metropolitano informou que ainda não há data prevista para a realização do processo licitatório.* *(?!)*
> 
> A extensão da Linha 2 – Verde ligará a Vila Prudente à Via Dutra, na divisa com a cidade de Guarulhos. O novo trecho será construído de forma subterrânea, com 15,5 quilômetros de extensão, atendendo 13 estações e cerca de um milhão de passageiros por dia, segundo o Metrô. O custo estimado da obra é de R$ 10,1 bilhões.
> 
> http://www.folhavp.com.br/index.php...inha-2&catid=46:acontece-na-regiao&Itemid=125


----------



## mopc

*Line 18 Monorail* - contract signed and construction officially has started



ariotz said:


> *Alckmin assina contrato da Linha 18*
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) assina hoje, no Palácio dos Bandeirantes, contrato com o Consórcio ABC Integrado para construção da Linha 18-Bronze (Tamanduateí-Djalma Dutra) do Metrô, que ligará a Capital a São Bernardo, passando por São Caetano e Santo André. Com 15,7 quilômetros de extensão, é o primeiro ramal metroviário expandido para fora de São Paulo.
> 
> Em entrevista exclusiva ao Diário ontem à noite, Alckmin afirmou que, a partir da assinatura de hoje, as desapropriações terão início imediatamente. O EIA/Rima (Estudo e Relatório de Impacto Ambiental) prevê retirada de cerca de 200 mil metros quadrados de propriedades, divididas em 17 blocos.
> 
> “É momento histórico e grande conquista para o Grande ABC. Pela primeira vez o Metrô sairá da Capital e a Linha 18 passará por São Caetano, Santo André e São Bernardo. Será uma das principais ações de Mobilidade Urbana, que beneficiará muito a população dessas cidades”, afirmou o governador.
> 
> Segundo o tucano, *implantação de canteiros de obras terá início em 60 dias e o prazo de conclusão é de 36 meses*. “O consórcio também tem interesse em iniciar a obra o mais rápido possível, já que será uma PPP (Parceria Público-Privada)”, disse o chefe do Executivo estadual.
> 
> Ainda é necessário obter licença de instalação de alguns setores do trajeto junto à Cetesb (Companhia Ambiental do Estado de São Paulo), processo que pode levar até seis meses. No entanto, será possível solicitar a autorização de forma pontual para pontos onde já há emissão de certidão de posse do terreno. O trâmite foi utilizado na Linha 17-Ouro (Jabaquara-Morumbi), que está em processo de construção.
> 
> Há discussão sobre remoção de reassentamento às margens do Ribeirão dos Couros e da Avenida Lauro Gomes, no bairro Bom Pastor, em Santo André, mas que não deve resultar em atraso no andamento da obra. “Não é número absurdo (de famílias). O Consórcio (ABC Integrado) irá cuidar e disse e terá apoio da CDHU (Companhia de Desenvolvimento Habitacional Urbano) caso seja necessário”, destacou o deputado estadual Orlando Morando (PSDB), relator do projeto que autorizou a obra e integrante da Comissão de Transportes da Assembleia Legislativa.
> 
> A obra do Metrô custará R$ 4,26 bilhões, sendo R$ 1,92 bilhão responsabilidade do poder público (repartido entre Estado e União), R$ 1,92 bilhão da iniciativa privada, além de R$ 407 milhões para as desapropriações, que virão dos cofres do Palácio dos Bandeirantes. No formato monotrilho – não poluente, elétrico e silencioso –, *cada trem da Linha 18 terá cinco vagões, que comportarão ao todo 750 passageiros por viagem*. O Consórcio Integrado ABC é composto pelo grupo Primav – do qual fazem parte a empreiteira CR Almeida e a EcoRodovias –, e pelas construtoras Cowan, Encalso e Benito Roggio.
> 
> Morando destacou que a parte governamental está concluída. Agora, segundo ele, o foco será de cobrança e fiscalização para que a obra corra de forma adequada e seja entregue dentro do prazo. “Vamos acompanhar fielmente que nem fizemos com outras obras, exemplo do Rodoanel. Vejo boa vontade de todos os lados (Estado, municípios e União). Independentemente da coloração partidária, é causa coletiva comum e de interesse difuso. Essa é a maior conquista de Mobilidade Urbana desde o (corredor) do trólebus (Ferrazópolis-Santo André) em meados dos anos 1980”, afirmou o deputado tucano.


----------



## 437.001

mopc said:


> *Line 2 Eastern Extension* (13 stations, 15km, fully underground) - tender process completed and winners chosen. Expropriations have started. Completion between 2018 and 2021.


Will it be built in one go from Vila Prudente to Dutra, or will it be staged?


----------



## mopc

437.001 said:


> Will it be built in one go from Vila Prudente to Dutra, or will it be staged?


About one year ago the Governor or the Secretary said they would first deliver the 4 or 5 following stations first, and then the rest, but later nobody mentioned that again, and the official contract does not specify any early deliveries (nor does it prohibit it). I believe they will indeed deliver stations Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco and Vila Formosa earlier than the remainder - perhaps around 2017, 2018. The part to Penha I expect for 2019, 2020 and the rest to Dutra by 2021 or 2022.


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - train in underground parking


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - depot pics


----------



## RenanRibeiro

*Line 9* - You may notice on the margin a construction site, next to the train, where they're starting to build the pillars for Line 17 monorail.


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - State government to request additional BNDES funding for current expansion.



> *São Paulo pede mais R$ 1,7 bilhão para o BNDES para obras do metrô*
> 
> ANDRÉ MONTEIRO
> ARTUR RODRIGUES
> DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> 27/08/2014 02h00
> 
> Mais opções
> 
> O governo Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) pediu empréstimo de mais R$ 1,7 bilhão ao BNDES, banco de investimento federal, para terminar a expansão da linha 5-lilás do metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> A obra está atrasada e é investigada pela suspeita de formação de cartel de empreiteiras. Com 11,5 km, ela vai passar por bairros como Moema, Ibirapuera e Vila Mariana.
> 
> Além do atraso, o valor final do empreendimento, incluindo obras, trens e sistemas, ficará bem acima da estimativa inicial do governo.
> 
> Um projeto de lei do Executivo, enviado à Assembleia Legislativa em 2009 para pedir autorização para os primeiros empréstimos, apontou custo total de R$ 4,4 bilhões e prazo de conclusão em março de 2012.
> 
> Agora, um novo projeto, enviado à Assembleia no último dia 15 para obter aprovação do novo empréstimo, aponta valor de R$ 6,9 bilhões –aumento de 57%– e entrega para outubro de 2016.
> 
> O novo financiamento, se confirmado, será o terceiro feito para a expansão da linha. Segundo o texto, os outros dois empréstimos, de R$ 2,7 bilhões, "praticamente se esgotam neste ano".
> 
> O banco federal informou que o novo pedido está sendo analisado. Caso seja aprovado, a participação do BNDES no custo total da obra chegará a 62%, ante os 17% previstos inicialmente.
> 
> Segundo o Metrô, o objetivo dos empréstimos é desonerar o Tesouro do Estado.
> 
> A ajuda federal, porém, é na forma de empréstimos, que terão que ser pagos. O PSDB sempre criticou o governo do PT por não investir no transporte paulista com repasses a fundo perdido.
> 
> A linha 5 também tem financiamentos do Banco Interamericano de Desenvolvimento e do Banco Mundial.
> 
> A gestão Alckmin diz que não houve aumento no custo da obra. O valor do projeto de lei de 2009, segundo o governo, era uma estimativa inicial, feita dois anos antes e sem estudos detalhados.
> 
> "Esta prática é comumente utilizada em empreendimentos que necessitam de financiamentos externos", afirmou o Metrô, em nota.
> A companhia diz que, na licitação, em 2010, a estimativa já havia sido atualizada para os R$ 6,9 bilhões.
> 
> Sobre o atraso, a empresa sustenta que "fatores imprevistos foram responsáveis pelo prolongamento da obra".
> 
> Entre eles, problemas ambientais e arqueológicos, desapropriações e paralisações determinadas pela Justiça.
> 
> Em 2010, a Folha revelou que os vencedores da licitação eram conhecidos seis meses antes da divulgação oficial. Catorze executivos de empresas respondem a ação penal na Justiça.


----------



## malegi

Line 13 construction near São Paulo - Guarulhos International Airport.



RMeier said:


> Fotos do trecho da Hélio Smidt de hoje. Dá para ver algumas vigas nos moldes...


----------



## mopc

*Line 4* - Fradique Coutinho pics. The station should open in a few months.









































































http://gazetadepinheiros.com.br/cid...-entra-na-reta-final-das-obras-22-08-2014-htm


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - pic


----------



## _Night City Dream_

^^ can's see.


----------



## HisarO

:cheers:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Moema station u/c










by RMeier


----------



## dimlys1994

Line 15 monorail will open today at 15:00 by local Brazilian time. Link in Portugese:
http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...a-do-monotrilho-sera-aberto-neste-sabado.html

Parabéns!:cheers:


----------



## juan.83

Let the pictures speak for themselves!


----------



## dimlys1994

juan.83 said:


> Let the pictures speak for themselves!


Yes, and *mopc* is the best who can do it


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* fucking opened today :banana::banana::banana: but only on limited hours (10am-3pm) and on weekends only. Two stations. 

Over the next two or three months the operational hours will be extended to the whole week and from 4am to midnight like the rest of the network.


----------



## whatsuplucas

437.001 said:


> ^^
> Is it uncommon in Sao Paulo to have buses with air conditioning? :?


Those are the first 20 buses to have AC. In 2009, a poll showed that 86% of the population didn't like AC on buses, they'd rather have the buses on room temperature, which is quite stupid, because São Paulo is often hot and buses are often overcrowded.


----------



## 437.001

^^
:crazy:*!!!* 

Sometimes I just can't understand people, honest.


----------



## whatsuplucas

437.001 said:


> ^^
> :crazy:*!!!*
> 
> Sometimes I just can't understand people, honest.


People are totally nuts sometimes. I'm glad they (apparently) changed their minds. I've yet to ride one of these buses, I think I can do it this Sunday and will post my opinions of it, if anyone's interested.


----------



## 437.001

^^
Oh yes, please, do...


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - drilling machine traversing Moema station drool


----------



## William1605

Awesome!


----------



## 437.001

I'd rather say invisible: :redx:


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - Ipiranga extension announced "for 2016"

*Secretário confirma prolongamento do monotrilho até o Ipiranga*

Sex, 05 de Setembro de 2014 14:28	Kátia Leite
secretarioNa noite da quarta-feira, dia 3, o secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos do Estado, Jurandir Fernandes, voltou à Vila Prudente para participar de audiência pública no Círculo de Trabalhadores Cristãos. O foco do encontro, que registrou grande presença de público, foi a extensão da Linha 15-Prata até o Ipiranga, onde terá interligação com a Linha 10 – Turquesa da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM). Conforme esclarecimentos do secretário e da equipe técnica do Metrô que o acompanhou, o prolongamento vai “contornar” a Favela de Vila Prudente, por isso não deve provocar grande número de desapropriações. Essa ameaça é motivo de grande apreensão entre os moradores da antiga comunidade.

O ramal rumo ao Ipiranga, a partir da estação Vila Prudente do monotrilho, terá 1,8 quilômetro de extensão. Conforme o projeto, ainda em fase de estudos, seguirá pelo canteiro central da Anhaia Mello - a exemplo do que ocorre no restante da Linha 15. Próximo à favela, passará por baixo das linhas de transmissão de energia que existem no caminho e vai margear a rampa do Expresso Tiradentes e o viaduto Grande São Paulo, seguindo rumo à linha férrea. Na sequência ocupará uma área constituída praticamente por galpões até chegar à estação Ipiranga que será totalmente remodelada para receber o novo transporte. “O projeto está muito bom, com poucas agressões urbanas”, comentou Fernandes.

O secretário ressaltou diversas vezes que ainda está sendo elaborado o projeto fundamental, portanto não é possível definir quantas moradias serão atingidas. “Estimamos que será uma quantidade bem pequena, na verdade, para a adequação do sistema viário. Para o monotrilho margear o viaduto, a CET precisará deslocar a rua e, para isso, desapropriará uma faixa”.

O principal objetivo do prolongamento até o Ipiranga é evitar a saturação da estação Vila Prudente da Linha 2-Verde quando o monotrilho chegar à Cidade Tiradentes. “Com o ramal até o Ipiranga, o passageiro que está no monotrilho e deseja seguir ao centro da cidade, não precisará desembarcar na Vila Prudente e fazer baldeações. Seguirá até o Ipiranga e pegará a Linha 10”, explicou o secretário.

Questionado sobre o prazo para chegar ao Ipiranga, Fernandes argumentou que a meta é entregar junto com o trecho final do monotrilho em Cidade Tiradentes, previsto para 2016. “Até São Mateus, a demanda ainda é suportável na estação Vila Prudente do metrô, mas, com a inauguração do restante da Linha 15, teríamos um problema muito sério. Queremos evitar esse impacto, por isso vamos entregar as duas pontas juntas”. A previsão é de que 520 mil passageiros sejam atendidos por dia, em média, quando a Linha 15 estiver concluída.

Extensão da Linha 2-Verde

Durante a audiência, o secretário Jurandir Fernandes informou que o contrato para o início das obras de prolongamento da Linha 2-Verde será assinado até o fim do mês. O percurso sairá da estação Vila Prudente e chegará à rodovia Dutra, na divisa com Guarulhos. Serão13 novas paradas: Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva, Penha, Penha de França, Tiquatira, Paulo Freire, Ponte Grande e Dutra. As obras devem durar de quatro a seis anos.


----------



## xrtn2

mopc said:


> New bus with wi-fi and air-conditioning


:cheers:


----------



## RenanRibeiro

Some other new buses that are being used in São Paulo:


----------



## Julio CAF

^^


----------



## mopc

*Line 5 & 17* - Campo Belo underground and monorail stations under construction simultaneously.



rafarizzo said:


> Alckmin:
> "Estive hoje no grande canteiro de obras da Av. Santo Amaro com a Roberto Marinho.
> Lá estão sendo feitas obras muito importantes para a mobilidade urbana: um viaduto, a Linha 17 do monotrilho e 5 do metrô e as estações Campo Belo destas duas linhas, que serão integradas com corredor de ônibus.
> O trabalho neste grande canteiro está a todo o vapor, sábado, domingo, de noite. Só na Linha 5 são 5.300 trabalhadores.
> Estamos fazendo o maior investimento em transporte sobre trilhos da América Latina, são 8 linhas em obras simultaneamente. Queremos acelerar ainda mais estas obras e aumentar a integração entre todos os modais."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: https://www.facebook.com/geraldoalckmin/posts/10153702553152837


----------



## mopc

*General *- takes from governors propaganda for upcoming elections

Lines 11 & 3 near Itaquera World Cup stadium









Line 15 Monorail


----------



## mopc

*Line 13* - render of future International Airport station, to open by early 2016



SavianoMarcio said:


> Extraído do site da *Engevix *e ampliado. http://www.engevix.com.br/default.aspx


----------



## mopc

*CPTM *- Half a billion dollar funds approved for the purchase of 35 new trains for the CPTM system



Julio CAF said:


> *BNDES libera R$ 982 milhões para compra de 35 trens em SP*
> 
> _Empréstimo aprovado pelo BNDES inclui a compra de materiais e serviços necessários à fabricação dos 35 trens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outros 30 trens estão sendo adquiridos pela CTPM, mas não contam com financiamento do BNDES
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro - O Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES) vai liberar R$ 982 milhões para que a Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) compre 35 novos trens. O empréstimo será concedido no âmbito da linha de crédito de mobilidade urbana.
> De acordo com anúncio feito hoje (11), os investimentos do governo do estado de São Paulo para o setor de trens metropolitanos atingem R$ 1,1 bilhão e deverão contribuir para a melhoria da infraestrutura de transporte metroferroviário das linhas operadas pela CPTM.
> 
> O empréstimo aprovado pelo BNDES inclui a compra de materiais e serviços necessários à fabricação dos 35 trens. Conforme técnicos do banco, o apoio ao projeto repercutirá de forma positiva sobre a mobilidade urbana na região metropolitana de São Paulo, com demanda sempre crescente no transporte de passageiros. A expectativa é que, com os novos veículos, será reduzido o tráfego de ônibus e automóveis e, em consequência, a emissão de gases poluentes.
> 
> Outros 30 trens estão sendo adquiridos pela CTPM, mas não contam com financiamento do BNDES.
> 
> Fonte.


----------



## malegi

Do you have the render for the Congonhas Airport Station in L17 ? Thanks.


----------



## 437.001

mopc said:


> *CPTM *- Half a billion dollar funds approved for the purchase of 35 new trains for the CPTM system


^^
Would that be to increase frequencies, or to replace some of the older rolling stock?


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Render of future Line 5 Santa Cruz station and its transfer corridor to existing Line 1 Santa Cruz station


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - Jardim Planalto station begins to appear. It is the first station after Vila Prudente and Oratório to start construction in the line. It is doubtful whether any new stations will open still in 2015.



sergiomazzi said:


> Jardim Planalto:
> 
> P1100280 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1100281 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1100277 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Line 13* - better renders of Line 13 International Airport station



Julio CAF said:


> Estação Aeroporto. Fonte: Digital Vertex.


And rebuilt Engenheiro Goulart station (transfer to Line 12)


----------



## mopc

That is not Urban Transport, btw. That should go on the Brazil Highways thread or Brazil General Infrastructure.

And no, there are no busses to French Guyana, to get there overland from Sao Paulo you have to get on a bus to Belém, then get on a boat to Macapá, and then wait a few months for the opening of the Brazilian highway that connects Macapá to the French-Guyanese boarder bridge, which is already fully operational on the French side. But when that finally opens, it will be possible to (not so)comfortably travel from Brazil to the Eurozone overland.


----------



## 437.001

Updated network map, including the new Fradique Coutinho station on line 4-Yellow and the new monorail line 15-Silver.

It also includes the upgrade (consisting of double-tracking and change of gauge) of the CPTM line 8-Diamond between Itapevi and Amador Bueno, in which Ambuitá and Cimenrita stations have not reopened (or at least, not yet -it is planned to reopen Ambuitá station though).

*Right now, there are six extensions under construction:*

-metro line 4-Yellow, between Butantâ and Vila Sônia (two stations), plus new Oscar Freire station (between Fradique Coutinho and Paulista) and Higienópolis-Mackenzie station (between Paulista and República), both in the section that's open.

-metro line 5-Lilac, between Adolfo Pinheiro and Chácara Klabin (ten stations, with future interchanges for monorail metro line 17-Gold at Campo Belo, for metro line 1-Blue at Santa Cruz, and for metro line 2-Green at Chácara Klabin).

-CPTM line 9-Emerald, between Grajaú and Varginha (two stations).

-new CPTM line 13-Jade, between Engenheiro Goulart and Guarulhos Airport (at least three stations, future interchange for CPTM line 12-Sapphire at Engenheiro Goulart). 

-monorail metro line 15-Silver, between Oratório and Sâo Mateus (eight stations).

-new monorail metro line 17-Gold, between Morumbi and Brooklin Paulista and the branch between Brooklin Paulista and Congonhas Airport (seven stations, with future interchanges for CPTM line 9-Emerald at Morumbi, and for metro line 5-Lilac at Campo Belo). 

Source of the map: *CPTM website*


----------



## 437.001

*Line 11-Coral*. 

*Ferraz de Vasconcelos station* is one of the stations on line 11-Coral that is having upgrade works.
The other two are Poá and Suzano.

Images from today:



caco said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*Overcrowding in Sâo Paulo (Metro and CPTM).*

:dead: Disruption or rush hour, the Sâo Paulo metro and commuter trains are overcrowded.



> Article from 05 May 2012. Overcrowding remains.
> 
> Source for all pictures: *UOL Notícias*
> 
> Some station on what seems to be *line 11-Coral*:
> 
> 
> 
> *50 pictures of the overcrowding in Sâo Paulo*




*Line 4-Yellow*. *Pinheiros* station on a bad day:


Source: *Veja Sâo Paulo*


Source: *vadebike.org*



*Lines 7-Ruby* and *11-Coral*. *Luz* station on a bad day:


Source: *Band.com.br*



*Line 9-Emerald*. *Santo Amaro* station. Don't like the overcrowding here? Well, it _will_ get worse once the line 5-Lilac extension opens... :shifty:


Source: *UOL Noticias*


Source: *www.mobilize.org.br*



*Line 4-Yellow*. *Luz* station on a bad day.


Source: *viatrolebus.com.br*



*Line 3-Red*. *Sé* station... just about every day. One of the most overcrowded stations on Earth.


Source: *noticias.portalbraganca.com.br*


Source: *Folha de Sâo Paulo*


Source: *veja.abril.com.br*



*Line 3-Red*. *Anhangabaú* station on a bad day. People cannot even enter the station.


Source: *ultimosegundo.ig.com.br*



*Line 7-Ruby*. *Jaraguá* station on a bad day.


Source: *ultimosegundo.ig.com.br*


*Line 4-Yellow*. *Paulista* station. 


Source: *Diário da CPTM*



The corridor linking *Paulista* station on *line 4-Yellow* and *Consolaçâo* station on *line 2-Green* is extremely overcrowded, one of the worst _"hot spots"_ in the Sâo Paulo system.



Source: *viatrolebus.com.br*


Source: *Notícias UOL*


Source: *blogs.estadao.com.br*



*Line 2-Green*. *Paraíso* station. It will get a lot worse once the extensions of lines 5-Lilac, 6-Orange, 2-Green, 15-Silver and 17-Gold open. 


Source: *Notícias UOL*



*Line 9-Emerald* on a bad day... or in the rush hour.


Source: *veja.abril.com.br*



*Line 1-Blue*. *Luz* station on a bad day.


Source: *www.brasildefato.com.br*



*Line 2-Green*. *Ana Rosa* station. It will get a lot worse once the extensions of lines 5-Lilac, 6-Orange, 2-Green, 15-Silver and 17-Gold open.


Source: *Diario da CPTM*



*Line 1-Blue*. *Sé* station. 


Source: *meutransporte.blogspot.com*


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - Moema station drool update



RMeier said:


> Estação Moema, 25/11, Via Instagram


----------



## 437.001

*Lines 2-Green* and *15-Silver*. *Vila Prudente* station. 

Images of the interchange corridor between both lines, under construction.

Even though line 15-Silver is open between Vila Prudente and Oratório, it has a restricted service, only on weekends, so the transfer is not very useful nor needed yet. But soon, line 15-Silver will start normal operation, so then this corridor makes all the sense. 
And very busy it will be... :shifty: 



gabrielzoeste said:


> http://mobilidadesampa.com.br/2014/11/23/integracao-entre-linha-15-prata-e-linha-2-verde/
> 
> Matéria e fotos feitas por Eduardo Silva.


----------



## RenanRibeiro

*Line 17* - Huge pillar being raised for the monorail. Does anybody have any idea why is it so high? It also has a different structure compared to the other pillars on this line (in a bended " T " format).


----------



## 437.001

^^
Line 17 will run on top of the power station and that motorway bridge, so probably they will build one of those bridges like the other one over the Pinheiros (you know which one I mean, I guess?). Anyway, I haven't got a clue, so you'd better ask in the Brazilian forum if you speak Portuguese.


----------



## 437.001

*Line 15-Silver*.
Between Vila Prudente and Oratório. 



sergiomazzi said:


> P1130228_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1130226_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SAM_0040 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SAM_0047_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SAM_0049_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SAM_0048_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SAM_0050_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*Line 15-Silver*.

Some pictures taken between Vila Prudente and Oratório (and at the depot):



sergiomazzi said:


> P1130233_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1130239_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1130244 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1130245 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1130246_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1130249 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1130250-2 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr




And some maps showing a new bike-only lane that will run under the line 15-Silver monorail.
The maps show the stations beyond Oratório.



sergiomazzi said:


> Source: https://aplic.metrosp.com.br/as0001/frontend/index.php/processo/index
> 
> São Lucas station:
> 
> 
> sl by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Camilo Haddad station:
> 
> 
> ch by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Vila Tolstoi station:
> 
> 
> VT by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Vila União station:
> 
> 
> VU by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Intersection between Anhaia Mello and Sapopemba avenues:
> 
> 
> asap by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Jardim Planalto station:
> 
> 
> jpl by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sapopemba station:
> 
> 
> sap by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Fazenda da Juta station:
> 
> 
> fdj by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> São Mateus station:
> 
> 
> sm by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM Line 13-Jade (under construction)*

Images of the works along the Hélio Smidt motorway:



RMeier said:


> Columns before the river Tietê
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near USP Leste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonely column past the future airport station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hélio Smidt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hélio Smidt 2


----------



## 437.001

*New passenger data for CPTM.*

Source: CPTM. 

_(translated from Portuguese)._


Julio CAF said:


> CPTM updated the numbers of passengers per day on average transported by each line:
> 
> - Line 7 - Ruby (Luz – Jundiaí): 451.043
> - Line 8 - Diamond (Júlio Prestes – Amador Bueno): 468.280
> - Line 9 - Emerald (Osasco – Grajaú): 571.463
> - Line 10 - Turquoise (Brás – Rio Grande da Serra) 358.717
> - Line 11 - Coral (Luz – Estudantes): 701.608
> - Line 12 - Sapphire (Brás – Calmon Viana): 246.508
> 
> *TOTAL PASSENGERS PER DAY ON AVERAGE:* 2.797.619 passengers.


----------



## 437.001

*Line 4-Yellow*. 

The image is horrible, buy it's proof that least one train in line 4-Yellow has been decorated with Christmas stuff, with LEDs and everything. 



trosk said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM Line 9-Ruby*, and construction works of *Monorail Metro Line 17-Gold*. 

*Morumbi station*.

Images of the future connection between CPTM (commuter rail) and metro (the monorail under construction will be operated by CMSP).

Besides the nice skyscraper and the river Pinheiros, we get to see a few class 7000 EMUs.

Images taken on 21 November 2014:



Marcio Staffa said:


>


----------



## jlingoa

When will the extension of the Expresso Leste Line 11 to Suzano open??


----------



## 437.001

Three videos made by the State of Sâo Paulo to show the state of the works by November 2014.

*1) Metro Line 5-Lilac* _(extension between Adolfo Pinheiro and Chácara Klabin)_:



gabrielzoeste said:


>


^^
Fine. 

*2) Monorail Metro Line 17-Gold* _(new line between Morumbi and Congonhas Airport)_:



rafarizzo said:


>


^^
Fine. 

*3) Metro Line 4-Yellow* _(extension between Butantâ and Vila Sônia, and new intermediate stations at Oscar Freire and Higienópolis-Mackenzie)_: 



RMeier said:


>


^^
Not advancing very much... hno:


----------



## 437.001

jlingoa said:


> When will the extension of the Expresso Leste Line 11 to Suzano open??


A few posts above ^^ I quoted some pictures of Ferraz de Vasconcelos station on CPTM line 11. It is not advanced at all. 
And it is essential to upgrade that station and a couple more (Poá, and Suzano itself) to take Expresso Leste services there.


----------



## 437.001

(awful) *NEWS!*

*Extension of monorail line 15-Silver between Oratório and Sâo Mateus delayed*.

It seems like they've made a big mistake... or have they?

They _allegedly forgot_ to remember that a small river (called Córrego da Moóca) flows covered under Anhaia Mello Avenue, so that would make the three stations after Oratório (Sâo Lucas, Camillo Haddad, and Vila Tolstói) potentially unstable.

So the government says. Others might talk about other reasons...

Sources (in Portuguese): 

*1) Folha de Sâo Paulo* 

^^
Map included in link above:


trosk said:


> Folha de Sâo Paulo




*2) Folha de Sâo Paulo*

Images ^^ of the works at two of the three stations involved in this problem.



RMeier said:


> *São Lucas:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camilo Haddad:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folha de Sâo Paulo


:no:


----------



## 437.001

*Metro line 5-Lilac* and *monorail line 17-Gold* _(under construction)_.

Images of *Campo Belo* station (future interchange station between both lines)

Here line 5-Lilac will run underground, while line 17-Gold will run elevated:



Renaudt said:


>





Renaudt said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*Monorail Metro Line 17-Gold* _(under construction)_.

*Vereador José Diniz* station.

Images of the works:



Polar50 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Line 15* - great update. Info: new stations will not open this year (2015), only in 2016, given that design problems were detected (an undetected underground water course was found) and the projects had to be recreated.



sergiomazzi said:


> Alguns registros de hoje, antes da chuva é claro:
> 
> P1150157_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1150145 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1150130_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150131_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150133_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150135_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150138_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150139_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150124_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150116_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150119_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150115_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150105_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150106_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150114_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150121_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150123_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

New deadlines for lines under construction, Line 4 new stations for 2016, Line 4 new stations for 2016, Line 15 new stations for 2016





rkj said:


> Governo de SP revê cronograma de todas as obras do metrô
> Obras da linha 5-lilás
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFAEL BALAGO
> CAROLINA DANTAS
> DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> 08/03/2015 01h31
> Sonho de transporte de boa parte dos paulistanos, a expansão do metrô enfrentará mais obstáculos à frente.
> 
> Além da linha 4-amarela, cujas obras foram paralisadas, o Metrô trabalha em uma revisão do cronograma de entrega das outras seis linhas que estão em construção, o que deverá atrasar novas inaugurações.
> 
> "Temos recursos confirmados para fazer o que está previsto até o fim deste ano", diz Walter Castro, diretor de engenharia do Metrô. "As próximas etapas estão em revisão de cronograma", afirma, sem citar novos prazos.
> 
> Comandada pela gestão Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), cujo partido lidera o Estado há 20 anos, a companhia credita os riscos de atraso à crise, que pode afetar a arrecadação de imposto, e aos reflexos da operação Lava Jato.
> 
> "Cerca de 90% das construtoras que atendem o Metrô foram citadas, mas até agora não tivemos interferências", diz Castro.
> 
> Se estas empresas forem condenadas, terão problemas para se financiar, o que comprometerá os prazos.
> 
> Editoria de Arte/Folhapress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro motivo apresentado é a troca de comando na Secretaria dos Transportes Metropolitanos. Cláudio Pelissioni assumiu o cargo em janeiro. E Alckmin ainda não definiu quem será o presidente do Metrô neste mandato.
> 
> No caso da linha 4, o governo culpa o consórcio Isolux Córsan-Corviam pela paralisação das obras. Para que haja rescisão do contrato, é preciso aguardar parecer do Banco Mundial, um dos financiadores.
> 
> A professora Sandra Stevens, 61, observa de sua janela o preparo da estação Oscar Freire. "Os trabalhadores ficam deitados, jogam cartas. Já vi um deles cortando o cabelo dos colegas."
> 
> Nas linhas 5-lilás, 6-laranja, 15-prata e 17-ouro, a sãopaulo constatou que os trabalhos seguem em execução.
> 
> Atrasos são comuns na história do metrô. A seguir, dividimos o processo de construção em quatro etapas, para mostrar onde estão os entraves.
> 
> *
> 
> PLANEJAMENTO
> 
> Em 1968, no largo Ana Rosa, o prefeito Faria Lima subiu em uma escavadeira e deu golpes no solo para começar a abrir a linha 1-azul. O projeto da época previa a construção de uma rede com seis linhas até 1986.
> 
> Porém, a marca de seis ramais foi atingida apenas em 2014, com a abertura da linha 15-prata. A numeração leva em conta as linhas da CPTM e as que nunca saíram do papel.
> 
> Sobraram projetos e faltou continuidade: foram elaborados ao menos seis planos de expansão desde os anos 1960, com vários traçados e prazos, que foram descartados sem que seus objetivos tenham sido concluídos. O último deles, o Pitu (Plano Integrado de Transporte Urbano) 2025, é de 2006.
> 
> Atualmente, o metrô tem 104,5 km de linhas contratadas ou em construção. A rede atual tem 78,4 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cronologia do Metrô
> 
> Walter Castro, do Metrô, explica que os planos se baseiam nas pesquisas de Origem e Destino, mas que a realidade muda rápido. "Com a chegada do Bilhete Único [que dá desconto na passagem], a demanda dobrou em quatro anos. Hoje levamos 3.5 milhões de pessoas por dia", aponta.
> 
> "Os planos visam a solução de problemas superficiais, como a redução de congestionamentos, mas não se busca uma transformação urbana de fato", analisa Marcos Kiyoto, mestre em arquitetura pela FAU-USP.
> 
> Pelo projeto original, a linha 3-vermelha deveria ligar a Casa Verde à Vila Maria. Entretanto, o governo preferiu aproveitar a estrutura de uma ferrovia na zona leste, que foi transformada em metrô. Era uma forma de economizar com escavações e desapropriações. Mesmo assim, as obras duraram dez anos, um reflexo da crise dos anos 1980.
> 
> Construir metrô é uma obra cara: a expansão da linha 5-lilás, por exemplo, custará R$ 8,9 bilhões. É mais do que os R$ 8 bilhões que a prefeitura da capital paulista terá para investir em todas as áreas em 2015.
> 
> As saídas encontradas pelo governo do Estado para obter recursos incluem recorrer a empréstimos internacionais, ao governo federal e à prefeitura, que pagará parte das obras do monotrilho (sistema de trens menores que circulam em vias elevadas). Outra opção é buscar parcerias com empresas (leia na pág. 20).
> 
> A ação de moradores contrários ao metrô também atrasa a ampliação da rede. Em 2010, habitantes de Higienópolis tentaram barrar a criação de uma estação no bairro.
> 
> Eles defendiam que a construção deveria ser feita na praça Charles Miller, para atender aos alunos da Faap e aos torcedores do Pacaembu.
> 
> Na época, a declaração de uma psicóloga de que o metrô traria "gente diferenciada" ao local gerou polêmica.
> 
> "Como em todo bairro, existe quem se acha melhor que os outros. A maioria queria que a estação ficasse onde era mais necessário", afirma Fábio Fortes, 47, diretor da Associação de Moradores de Santa Cecília e Higienópolis.
> 
> No final, a estação ficou prevista para a uma quadra do local original. No Morumbi, moradores entraram na Justiça para impedir a construção de um monotrilho no bairro. O metrô manteve o projeto.
> 
> -
> 
> LICITAÇÃO
> 
> Definido o projeto, é hora de chamar alguém para executá-lo. Como qualquer empresa pública, o metrô precisa abrir uma licitação: o órgão divulga o projeto e o consórcio que oferecer o menor preço ganha o contrato de implantação.
> 
> Os interessados precisam apresentar garantias, como experiência técnica. A calibragem dessas exigências pode dar espaço a direcionamentos no edital, capazes de restringir a concorrência.
> 
> Caso haja suspeitas de que o processo foi fraudado ou participantes se sintam prejudicados, a disputa pode ser travada por ações na Justiça.
> 
> Os tribunais levam meses ou anos para julgar os casos. A segunda etapa da linha 5-lilás teve sua licitação anulada após a Folha revelar que os vencedores já eram conhecidos antes da abertura dos envelopes, sinal de um acordo entre concorrentes.
> 
> "Fazer um edital preciso e objetivo, que não dê margens a desvios, ajudaria a acelerar o processo", avalia Paulo Boselli, consultor de licitações. "[A construção pesada] é um setor com poucas empresas, o que favorece o surgimento de carteis."
> 
> "Depois que o edital é publicado, a administração tem pouco poder sobre o processo de escolha, como rejeitar concorrentes", analisa Carlos Ari Sundfeld, presidente da Sociedade Brasileira de Direito Público.
> 
> Para Sundfeld, uma das formas de evitar fraudes é dar mais poder ao governo para fazer convites diretos a empresas de outros países e, assim, estimular o fim de cartéis. Porém, mudanças nas regras precisam ser aprovadas pelo Congresso.
> 
> O RDC (Regime Diferenciado de Contratação) é outra alternativa. Por ele, os concorrentes só podem entrar com recursos ao fim da licitação e o contrato não pode ter aumento de preço. O Metrô fez estudos com o sistema, mas o considerou desvantajoso.
> 
> Nas PPP (Parceria Público-Privada) as empresas investem na construção da linha em troca de operá-la por décadas. Com isso, ficam com a arrecadação da bilheteria e outros rendimentos, como aluguel de espaços.
> 
> Entretanto, a tarifa de metrô não dá conta de arcar com os gastos de operação e, ao mesmo tempo, compensar o investimento. Isso atrai menos interessados do que concessões de rodovias e aeroportos, por exemplo.
> 
> "Operar um metrô é muito caro. Não é uma mina de ouro", defende José Carlos Viegas, presidente do ITF (Fórum Internacional de Transportes).
> 
> Em 1995, o governador Mário Covas (1930-2001) esperava encontrar empresas que pagassem por 100% da construção da linha 4-amarela em troca da concessão. Como não achou interessados, o governo pagou por 73% do valor e ficou responsável pelas obras. O consórcio ViaQuatro arcou com 27% dos gastos e ficou com a operação.
> 
> Na linha 6-laranja, o consórcio Move São Paulo investirá 46,9% do total e fará toda a construção. "É um tipo de casamento. Convém estar seguro da reputação da empresa para evitar problemas futuros", alerta Viegas.
> 
> Benito di Paula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DESAPROPRIAÇÃO
> 
> Há oito meses, o compositor Benito di Paula, 73, saiu de casa. "Fui obrigado", diz. Ele teve o imóvel desapropriado para a realização das obras da linha 17-ouro, no Morumbi.
> 
> Em 2013, ele contou ter recebido proposta de R$ 549 mil por sua casa, mas a avaliação de um perito convidado pela Folha, na época, apontou valor de R$ 1 milhão.
> A história de Benito se repete para moradores de outros bairros no caminho das novas linhas, que precisam deixar suas moradias.
> 
> Os maiores problemas ocorrem quando se trata de pessoas vulneráveis, como idosos que possuem equipamentos hospitalares em casa, e ocupações irregulares.
> 
> "É o caso das comunidades Comando e Buraco Quente, na zona sul, cujas negociações levaram dois anos", diz Castro, do Metrô.
> 
> Segundo Otavio Andere Neto, especialista em direito imobiliário, a desapropriação só pode ocorrer por meio de processo judicial. "Eles [Metrô] sugerem um acordo com um preço quase sempre inferior ao valor real do imóvel. Muitas pessoas, por desconhecerem a lei, aceitam para não brigar."
> 
> Em caso de processo, um perito nomeado pela Justiça é contratado para fazer uma avaliação. A pessoa afetada poderá contratar outro profissional para também dar um preço. Com os dois resultados, o juiz determina o valor que considera justo. O dinheiro é depositado em uma conta sob cuidado da Justiça e pode levar meses para liberação.
> 
> -
> 
> OBRAS
> 
> Especialistas ouvidos pela sãopaulo apontaram a má qualidade dos projetos básicos como um dos principais motivos pelo atraso durante as obras.
> 
> Quando os trabalhos começam, é comum surgirem condições que não constavam no planejamento. Se a construtora avaliar que o imprevisto gerará aumento no custo da obra, pode pleitear um aditivo ao valor inicial do contrato.
> 
> "Demora e preço maior andam juntos. Quem acaba pagando é o contribuinte", avalia Carlos Alberto Guimarães, especialista em transportes da Unicamp. A aplicação de aditivos ou não é discutida entre Metrô e construtoras, e pode ir à Justiça caso não se encontre um acordo.
> 
> A lei atual limita os acréscimos em 25% do orçamento. Se o atraso for culpa da construtora, há aplicação de multa diária por descumprimento de contrato.
> 
> Em municípios que possuem redes extensas, como Nova York e Londres, o metrô foi construído enquanto as cidades se transformavam em metrópoles. Assim, as grandes avenidas eram literalmente escavadas por completo, recebiam os trilhos na trincheira que se abria e depois eram reconstruídas.
> 
> "São Paulo demorou demais para fazer seu metrô. Quando começou, a cidade já estava construída por cima", comenta Alfredo Savelli, engenheiro responsável pela construção do trecho Jabaquara-Saúde e professor do Mackenzie.
> 
> O trecho sul da linha 1-azul ficou pronto em três anos, por ter sido escavado a céu aberto. "O solo dali também facilitou as coisas, pois é argiloso e com pouca água", recorda Savelli.
> 
> Com a cidade já ocupada, a ideia de interditar uma avenida importante por meses é algo impensável. Como o subsolo também abriga garagens e fundações dos prédios, o metrô precisa ser escavado a muitos metros do chão.
> 
> O buraco fica cada vez mais fundo: depois de Pinheiros, com seus 36 metros abaixo do solo, a linha 6 prevê atingir 60 metros de profundidade, pois precisará cruzar morros e vales em regiões mais íngremes, como Perdizes.
> 
> Técnica de escavação mais conhecida, o shield, ou tatuzão, é capaz de cavar e concretar de 10 a 15 metros de túnel por dia. Trata-se de um tipo de escavadeira que pesa 1.800 toneladas.
> 
> O shield é rápido, mas custa mais caro: uma máquina dessa sai na faixa de R$ 100 milhões. A técnica NATM, ou túnel mineiro, que usa explosivos e britadeiras, é mais barata, mas dez vezes mais lenta: produz um metro de túnel por dia. O uso de cada técnica é definida pelo tipo de solo e relevo.
> 
> Vencidas todas as etapas mostradas nestas páginas, o Metrô faz uma inauguração do novo trecho em horário parcial, para testar todos os sistemas em busca de falhas. Na linha 15-prata, estreia do monotrilho, os testes no trecho entre Vila Prudente e Oratório duram seis meses. A companhia espera aumentar o horário de funcionamento no começo de abril.
> 
> Seguindo pela obras da linha 15, fica exposta uma situação curiosa: embora os trilhos de concreto estejam implantados ao longo de dez quilômetros, de Oratório a São Mateus, falta construir todas as estações.
> 
> Situação similar à da linha 4, na qual os trens passam reto desde 2010 por futuras paradas, como Oscar Freire e Higienópolis-Mackenzie. Isso porque as plataformas e acessos não ficam prontos.
> 
> Em São Paulo, não basta ter um caminho pronto: é preciso esperar anos para poder usá-lo por completo.
> 
> Monotrilho, interrompido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endereço da página:
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/saopau...e-cronograma-de-todas-as-obras-do-metro.shtml
> 
> Links no texto:
> 
> 
> http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/33229-obras-da-linha-5-lilas#foto-490428
> 
> 
> http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/28603-cronologia-do-metro#foto-189017
> 
> 
> http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/18971-benito-di-paula#foto-315359
> 
> 
> http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/30947-monotrilho-interrompido#foto-462781







rkj said:


> Conheça etapas e entraves da expansão do metrô em SP
> RAFAEL BALAGO
> CAROLINA DANTAS
> DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> 08/03/2015 01h33
> Construir uma linha de metrô leva vários anos e demanda investimento de alguns bilhões de reais. Veja abaixo detalhes do processo e em quais etapas podem surgir entraves que atrasam a implantação das linhas.
> 
> *
> 
> PLANEJAMENTO
> 
> PROJETOS DE REDE
> O Metrô já elaborou mais de seis planos de expansão ao longo de sua história, com inúmeros traçados. Nenhum deles foi implantado por completo. O mapa abaixo, de 1968, já previa a linha amarela, por exemplo. Cabe ao governo definir o que será feito primeiro e alterar os planos.
> 
> Editoria de Arte/Revista sãopaulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROJETO DA LINHA
> Definido o traçado, o Metrô escolhe o tipo de obra (se será subterrânea ou monotrilho), as desapropriações e o orçamento. Essa etapa pode levar mais de um ano.
> 
> MORADORES
> Em bairros nobres, moradores brigaram para mudar os planos e retirar o metrô de suas regiões. A estação Três Poderes, na zona oeste, foi riscada da linha 4-amarela.
> 
> DINHEIRO
> O governo trabalha com projeções para fazer seu orçamento. Se a arrecadação vem menor do que o esperado, falta verba para investir. A saída é fazer empréstimos, inclusive internacionais, mas há limites para endividamento.
> 
> MONOTRILHO
> Para economizar tempo, desapropriações e custos, o metrô investe em linhas de monotrilho. Porém, a linha 15-prata já está sendo construída há seis anos e até agora teve apenas duas estações abertas. Embora mais simples, a obra saiu mais cara do que o esperado, pois foram incluídos nos projetos a construção de ciclovias e plantio de árvores.
> 
> Inauguração do monotrilho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> LICITAÇÂO
> 
> CONCORRÊNCIA
> Definida a obra, o Metrô abre uma licitação para definir quem executará a obra. As regras da disputa são estabelecidas em um edital. Os concorrentes precisam apresentar garantias de que conseguirão executar os serviços.
> 
> VíCIOS DE EDITAL
> Se houver indícios de direcionamento no edital, a concorrência pode ser questionada na Justiça e ficar parada por meses. Como há poucas empresas com experiência em construção pesada, há mais chances de formação de cartéis para combinar preços, dizem especialistas.
> 
> PPP
> Nas PPPs (Parceria Público-Privadas), o governo divide com as empresas o custo da obra. Em troca, elas podem explorar a linha por décadas. Como a tarifa de metrô não é tão alta como a de um pedágio, por exemplo, aparecem menos interessados do que em obras como rodovias e aeroportos.
> 
> -
> 
> DESAPROPRIAÇÕES
> 
> Benito di Paula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDENIZAÇÕES
> Peritos definem o valor a ser pago por cada imóvel. O morador irá receber o dinheiro em juízo, o que não é igual a recebê-lo na conta-corrente. Até o valor ser depositado de fato pode demorar meses.
> 
> RECURSOS
> Depois que o valor do imóvel é determinado, o morador é convidado a sair do local. Se ele não concordar com o valor pago, pode questionar o valor na Justiça. Há mais dificuldades para retirar famílias de ocupações irregulares e pessoas com problemas de locomoção, que também podem levar o processo aos tribunais.
> 
> -
> 
> OBRAS
> 
> Obras da linha 5-lilás
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LICENÇA AMBIENTAL
> Antes de começar as obras, é preciso autorização da prefeitura para cortar árvores e provar que não haverá excesso de poluição e barulho durante as obras; o metrô fica na fila da aprovação junto com empreendimentos comerciais.
> 
> ERROS DE PROJETO
> Se o projeto feito pelo governo tiver erros, a construtora ganha o direito de postergar a obra e receber mais dinheiro além do contrato inicial. São os chamados aditivos.
> 
> ERRO DE EXECUÇÃO
> Nas obras da linha 4-amarela, quando dois túneis se encontraram, havia um desnível de 80 cm entre eles. Foi preciso refazer 40 metros de túnel, o que levou três semanas. Nesses casos, a conta fica com a construtora.
> 
> ACIDENTES
> Tragédias como a cratera de Pinheiros, acidente ocorrido em 2007 que deixou sete mortos, atrasam os trabalhos pois é preciso fazer perícias nas obras para evitar novos problemas. Nas obras da linha 17-ouro, a queda de uma pilastra deixou um operário morto.
> 
> FALTA DE VERBA
> Se a arrecadação cai, o governo passa a investir menos nas obras por falta de verba. A gestão pode escolher priorizar outras obras, como estradas, escolas ou hospitais.
> 
> TESTES
> Após o fim das obras, o Metrô faz diversos testes antes de liberar a operação em tempo integral. Essa fase pode durar semanas ou meses.
> 
> Endereço da página:
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/saopau...s-e-entraves-da-expansao-do-metro-em-sp.shtml
> 
> Links no texto:
> 
> 
> http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/28439-inauguracao-do-monotrilho#foto-433416
> 
> 
> http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/18971-benito-di-paula#foto-315359
> 
> 
> http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/33229-obras-da-linha-5-lilas#foto-490428


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - updates

Moema 











Chacara Klabin



RMeier said:


> Estação Chácara Klabin há cerca de uma semana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Folha de São Paulo


----------



## mopc

*Line 17* update - Vila Cordeiro stations starts to appear.



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Imagens que complementam seu excelente vídeo:
> 
> P1150171 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150177 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150184 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150187 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150170 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150181_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150176_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150175_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1150189 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - official construction update video






Santo Amaro station (completed in 2002) appears quite clearly on the video


----------



## mopc

*Line 2 news *- contracts to be signed this month for the first 4 new stations after Vila Prudente (Orfanato, Água Clara, Anália Franco and Vila Formosa). Construction to start before the end of this year (2015)



gabrielzoeste said:


> ^^ Complementando a informação acima.
> 
> *Extensão da Linha 2-Verde inicia este ano até a Vila Formosa*
> 
> As obras de expansão da Linha 2-Verde do Metrô devem ser iniciadas no segundo semestre deste ano, da Vila Prudente até a Vila Formosa. A informação foi dada pelo secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Clodoaldo Pelissione, nesta manhã de quinta-feira (26) ao repórter Adamo Bazani, do blog Ponto de Ônibus.
> 
> De acordo com o secretário, o Governo Estadual obteve um financiamento de R$ 1,5 bilhão reais do BNDES para a construção de 4 novas estações sendo, Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco e Vila Formosa. Clodoaldo Pelissione disse também que já será encaminhado um novo financiamento de R$ 2,5 bilhões de reais para a extensão até a estação Dutra. O Titular da pasta não deu detalhes do início das obras neste trecho.
> 
> Ainda sobre a ligação entre as duas cidades, o secretário disse que pretende entregar nesta gestão um corredor de ônibus com extensão de 20 km vindo da região do Cecap e que esta na fase de projeto funcional a nova Linha 19-Celeste.
> 
> Nesta semana dados do IBGE, com base no Censo 2010, apontaram que o eixo Guarulhos-São Paulo é o de maior movimento no país no número de viagens, onde 146 mil pessoas se deslocam entre estas duas localidades todos os dias.
> 
> Extraído do site ViaTrolébus.
> Fonte: http://viatrolebus.com.br/2015/03/extensao-da-linha-2-verde-inicia-este-ano-ate-a-vila-formosa/


----------



## mopc

*Line 11* - Rebuilt Suzano station to open next semester (2015), new larger station will allow the "Eastern Express" service of line 11 to be extened to Suzano area.



Edson Fukumoto said:


> _Suzano| CPTM_
> 
> *Nova estação vai beneficiar 30 mil passageiros por dia*
> 
> _População terá acesso ao Expresso Leste em período integral, o que eliminará a baldeação em Guaianazes_
> 
> _Publicada em 27/03/15
> 
> Secoi Suzano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Governo estadual promete entregar a nova estação no próximo semestre; investimento chega a R$ 46 milhões
> *_
> 
> _Fábio Miranda
> De Suzano_
> 
> A nova Estação Suzano da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) atenderá aproximadamente 30 mil passageiros por dia quando for entregue. A obra, orçada em R$ 46 milhões, faz parte dos R$ 500 milhões que estão sendo investidos na cidade e está programada para ser concluída no próximo semestre, segundo informações da própria CPTM.
> 
> Diferentemente do estilo antigo das estações construídas na região, o futuro local de embarque e desembarque de passageiros contará com escadas rolantes, maiores espaços e coberturas. Uma vez pronto, juntamente com os de Ferraz de Vasconcelos e Poá, possibilitará a vinda do Expresso Leste direto da Estação Luz, em São Paulo, sem a necessidade de realizar baldeação em Guaianazes. Caso contrário, a passagem dessa composição, mais moderna e com ar-condicionado, seria comprometida já que as plataformas antigas não estam de acordo com o tamanho do trem, que possui oito vagões, contra seis do modelo atual que circula pela Linha 11-Coral.
> 
> A vinda direta do Expresso Leste também deverá tirar de Guaianazes o posto de estação para troca de composições para usuários de outras cidades. Não apenas os suzanenses serão beneficiados com o trem mais moderno. Passageiros de Mogi das Cruzes e Itaquaquecetuba farão a baldeação em Suzano. A Linha 12-Safira também chegará até Suzano, saindo da Estação Brás, na capital, passando pela zona leste até chegar em Itaquá e Poá.
> A nova linha que está sendo construída pelo governo estadual, que fará a ligação da Estação Engenheiro Goulart, da Linha 12, até o Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos, também poderá ser acessada a partir de Suzano.
> 
> 
> Novo terminal
> Com a moderna estação, os usuários de ônibus também terão à disposição o novo Terminal Sul de Suzano. Projetado pela Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU), o futuro local terá 5,2 mil metros quadrados de área construída e deverá atender 100 mil pessoas por dia. Por lá passarão tanto os coletivos que atendem as linhas municipais como os que fazem os itinerários intermunicipais e as vans do transporte alternativo da cidade.
> 
> A paisagem no entorno do novo terminal também deverá ser recuperada pela EMTU. Ao todo, serão investidos R$ 15 milhões pelo governo do Estado para desapropriações, implantações de dispositivos de tráfegos e realização de paisagismos.
> http://www.diariodoaltotiete.com.br...ao-vai-beneficiar-30-mil-passageiros-por.aspx


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - updated status report on tunneling progress. Tunneling machines have now exceeded 50% of their work


















map by forumer RMeier

source



RMeier said:


> A Camargo Côrrea e a Andrade Gutierrez comemorando o fato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse trecho teve uma escavação média de apenas 5,6 metros por dia. A Tarsila já escavou cerca de 57% dos túneis programados para ela. Agora ela segue para o VSE Roque Petrela, onde existirá um AMV ligando os dois túneis singelos, e depois vai em direção à estação Campo Belo, ainda longe de estar preparada para recebê-la. Por fim, cobre o último trecho até o VSE Bandeirantes, onde será desmontada. Falta pouco mais de 1,7 km até o final dos trabalhos. Mais detalhes na minha assinatura.
> 
> Foto: Via Instagram


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - large tunneling machine reaches AACD Servidor station. Governor provides dates:

early 2017: Line 5 stations Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato and Brooklin
October 2017: Line 5 stations Eucaliptos, Moema, AACD, Hospital Sao Paulo, Santa Cruz, Chacara Klabin
early 2018: Campo Belo station (with transfer to Line 17 Monorail)

next April 8: start of excavations of Line 6

Seg, 30/03/15 - 12h09
*Tatuzão chega à futura estação AACD-Servidor da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô*



pr-brasil said:


> Esse tema é muito fascinante.
> 
> Obs: Governador aparece na 1ª foto mas a intenção é mostrar a parede ainda intacta.







Quando estiver pronta, estima-se que 22 mil pessoas serão beneficiadas todos os dias; a Linha 5 completa tem expectativa de servir 780 mil passageiros


"Aqui [Linha 5-Lilás] são dez estações que nós vamos entregar. Mais de 10km de Metrô", disse Alckmin



"São Paulo terá cinco Shields, os dois chegam em novembro", disse Alckmin


O Tatuzão chegou à futura estação AACD-Servidor da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô de São Paulo. Desde o início da operação da tuneladora Shield, que partiu do Poço Bandeirantes em setembro de 2013, mais de 2.400 metros de túneis já foram construídos. E foi nesta segunda, 30, que a roda de corte da máquina com 10,5 metros de diâmetro rompeu a parede de concreto, a última barreira que separa o túnel do corpo da nova estação.

Siga o Governo no Twitter, Facebook e veja fotos no Flickr


"Aqui [Linha 5-Lilás] são dez estações que nós vamos entregar. Mais de 10km de Metrô. Chegando até Chácara Klabin, interliga com a Linha 2, e também até Santa Cruz, interliga com a Linha 1, a Norte-Sul. Uma expectativa de 780 mil passageiros dia, é a chamada Linha da Saúde, pois atende o Hospital do Servidor, a AACD, o Hospital São Paulo, o Hospital Edmundo Vasconcelos, muitas clínicas e muitos hospitais", disse Alckmin na chegada do Tatuzão.


Para a expansão da Linha 5-Lilás, o Governo do Estado faz um investimento de R$ 8,9 bilhões, incluindo a compra de 26 novos trens. Um empreendimento que gera 5.500 empregos diretos. Após a estação Adolfo Pinheiro, entregue em 2014, serão mais 10 km de extensão e outras 10 estações: Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato, Brooklin, Campo Belo, Eucaliptos, Moema, AACD-Servidor, Hospital São Paulo, Santa Cruz e Chácara Klabin.


Quando estiver pronta, estima-se que a AACD-Servidor vai beneficiar cerca de 22 mil pessoas diariamente. A estação ficará na rua Pedro de Toledo, entre as avenidas Ibirapuera e Professor Ascendino Reis, terá 25 metros de profundidade, 24.343 metros quadrados e será composta por dois acessos, duas plataformas laterais, 12 escadas rolantes, seis elevadores, além de um estacionamento com dois pavimentos.


A partir de agora, o Tatuzão passará por um período necessário de manutenção. Em seguida, será arrastada sobre a laje de fundo para ser posicionada no extremo oposto da estação e iniciar a próxima etapa de escavação, com destino à estação Hospital São Paulo. Esse Shield é uma das três máquinas empregadas na construção do prolongamento da Linha 5-Lilás. Ao mesmo tempo em que perfura o solo, ela também instala o revestimento estrutural do túnel, com anéis de concreto e fibras de aço.


Ao todo, a máquina percorrerá uma distância de 5,7 km, construindo 4,8 km de túneis entre os poços Bandeirantes (entre as estações Campo Belo e Eucaliptos) e Dionísio da Costa (após a estação Chácara Klabin), instalando 3.241 anéis. Nesse trecho ficarão as estações Eucaliptos, Moema, AACD-Servidor, Hospital São Paulo, Santa Cruz e Chácara Klabin. Em todo o percurso escavado até o momento, 1.613 anéis já foram instalados.


É a primeira vez na história do Metrô em que três tuneladoras trabalham simultaneamente em uma mesma linha. Os outros dois Tatuzões têm roda de corte menor (6,3 metros de diâmetro) e estão simultaneamente em túneis da Linha 5-Lilás, entre as estações Adolfo Pinheiro (já funcionando) e Campo Belo. Cada uma das máquinas constrói túneis paralelos que servirão como vias únicas para cada sentido da linha. Atualmente, ambas estão sob o eixo da Av. Santo Amaro, próximo a Av. Roque Petroni Júnior. Até o momento, foram escavados 2,3 km e instalados 1.527 anéis pela tuneladora que faz a via 2, enquanto que, na via 1, foram escavados 2 km e instalados 1.364 anéis.


Novas obras


O governador anunciou que no primeiro semestre de 2017 serão entregues três estações e depois mais seis no segundo semestre de 2017 e uma em 2018, que será a de Campo Belo. Falou ainda que no dia 8 de abril começam os trabalhos na nova Linha 6, que será a Linha da Educação, pois "passa pelas faculdades e universidades e será uma das grandes linhas de São Paulo, saindo do centro (Liberdade) passando debaixo de toda a cidade.


Mais características da estação AACD-Servidor


Seu método construtivo é por VCA (Vala a Céu Aberto) e atualmente, está em execução a construção das estruturas internas da estação e do acesso secundário, com o revestimento definitivo das paredes da vala principal e da vala do acesso secundário.


Sobre a tuneladora


A máquina que chega à futura estação AACD-Servidor é do tipo Shield EPBS (escavadeira de terra de pressão balanceada), fabricada na Alemanha, pela Herrenknecht AG. Tem 75 metros de comprimento, pesa 1,5 mil toneladas e conta com vários compartimentos ao longo da sua extensão: câmara de compressão; motores hidráulicos; parafuso sem fim (que faz a retirada do material escavado); esteira para o transporte do solo; eretor (equipamento que faz a montagem dos anéis de concreto) e o backup. O backup contém: cabine de comando, painéis de controle, transformador de energia, tanque hidráulico, sanitários, refeitório, além de trailers para o movimento de materiais.


Para a operação do Shield, são necessárias 180 pessoas, sendo 50 profissionais em cada turno, além de 30 operários de apoio. Com a produção diária (24 horas), o equipamento gera 154 metros cúbicos de terra por hora. A remoção desse material é feita pelo poço Bandeirantes e exige um caminhão basculante a cada 4 minutos.


"São Paulo terá cinco Shields, os dois chegam em novembro", finalizou Alckmin.


Do Portal do Governo do Estado


----------



## killerjag

line 6 video:


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - forumer pics of AACD Servidor and Moema stations taken today



ricardosalzano said:


> Enquanto o trecho até Brooklin andou mais, o trecho posterior está bem mais lenta as obras, a noite por exemplo os canteirios estão silenciosos, se por um lado não se paga adicional noturno por outro o atraso para a cidade se confirma.
> 
> Segue fotos da estação Moema e AACD que fiz num passeio de bike
> 
> *AACD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moema*


----------



## mopc

*Bicycles *- Protesters take to the streets in Sao Paulo to protest for more bike paths. Sao Paulo currently has 260km of bicycle lanes, most built in the past two years by current mayor.



Hps95 said:


> Protesto rolando agora na Paulista





_Video on women riding bikes more often_







_Mayor of Sao Paulo, Haddad says those who oppose bike paths are for intolerance_



Hps95 said:


> *Haddad diz que quem não apoia as ciclovias fomenta intolerância
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O prefeito de São Paulo, Fernando Haddad, disse nesta terça, 31, que quem nào apoia projetos como ciclovia, metrô e outros que envolvem mobilidade comete um “erro fomentando a intolerância”. Para Haddad, a retomada das obras das ciclovias foi uma “vitória do ativismo”. A Justiça derrubou, na última sexta, laminar que impedia a construção de ciclovias ma cidade.
> 
> “É uma vitória do ativismo a favor da sustentabilidade. Isso não é questão partidária. É um erro tratar isso do ponto de vista partidário. Nós estamos cometendo um grave erro. Todo mundo tem que apoiar certos projetos: metrô, faixa de ônibus, ciclovia. Isso tem que ser suprapartidário. Estão cometendo um erro fomentando a intolerância. Isso não leva a sociedade a lugar nenhum. Existe o espaço da disputa e existe o espaço do consenso. A gente tem que reaprender a lidar com os consensos para não colocar a perder o bem estar social”, disse.
> 
> “O plano cicloviário está na internet. É discutido em audiência pública com os ciclistas. Nós temos grupo temático só sobre ciclovia na cidade. É a primeira vez, acho que na história, que a sociedade civil disse: ‘eu participei do processo’. Em geral, a sociedade reclama que não participou do processo.” – completou o prefeito.
> 
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/2015/03/haddad-diz-que-quem-nao-apoia-as-ciclovias-fomenta-intolerancia/



_City Hall discloses full bike path map (RED= existing network; BLUE = being implemented; GREEN and YELLOW = planned for 2017-2024)_



Hps95 said:


> *Prefeitura de SP apresenta mapa completo de ciclovias
> *
> A prefeitura de São Paulo apresentou o mapa completo do projeto cicloviário da cidade, onde estão previstos 400 novos quilômetros de ciclovias até o fim deste ano. A apresentação foi para um grupo de cicloativista, e revelado por Renata Falzone, através do site “Bike é legal“.
> 
> Os mapas revelam também futuras conexões cicloviárias no horizonte do ano de 2024. As estruturas contemplarão integração com pontos de interesse, bicicletários e transporte público. Nos mapas abaixo é possível ver as intervenções:
> 
> – Em vermelho a rede já instalada;
> 
> – Em azul os projetos das futuras futuras ciclovias dentro do plano de 400km
> 
> – Em verde e amarelo as futuras conexões até 2024;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/2015/04/prefeitura-de-sp-apresenta-mapa-completo-de-ciclovias/





_Death of bikers drops 50% in Sao Paulo after many new bike paths opened in the past few years_




Hps95 said:


> *Mortes de ciclistas caem 50% em São Paulo
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O número de mortes de ciclistas caiu na cidade de São Paulo, segundo dados do “Observa Sampa”, um portal da prefeitura de São Paulo que mostra os principais indicadores de capital paulista. A informação foi levantada pelo Portal Mobilize Brasil, através da pesquisa do diretor da página, Ricky Ribeiro.
> 
> De acordo com os dados, o índice de mortalidade dos ciclistas caiu quase à metade, de 69 em 2008, para 35 em 2013, o que revela que campanhas de educação junto com a infraestrutura cicloviária podem melhorar a segurança dos que usam a bike como meio de deslocamento.
> 
> Não foram disponibilizados dados de 2014, mas o número tende a cair já que no ano passado a maior parte dos 260 km de ciclovias existentes nos dias de hoje foi instalada neste período.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/2015/03/mortes-de-ciclistas-caem-50-em-sao-paulo/




_World supports Sao Paulo's bike lanes_




Hps95 said:


> *Cidades do Brasil e do Mundo farão protestos em favor das ciclovias de SP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciclistas do todo o Brasil e do mundo farão uma bicicletada no próximo dia 27 de março (sexta-feira) em apoio as ciclovias de São Paulo. Os movimentos estão sendo organizados no Facebook, e farão parte diversas localidades Brasileiras, além de protestos na Alemanha, Itália e Reino Unido.
> 
> O movimento foi criado após a justiça determinar a suspensão de obras das ciclovias, com exceção da Avenida Paulista, depois que uma ação do Ministério Público contestou o projeto da prefeitura de São Paulo.
> 
> Confira aqui as cidades que vão participar dos protestos, com os respectivos links para os eventos no facebook:
> 
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/2015/03/c...-farao-protesto-em-favor-das-ciclovias-de-sp/


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail* - new trains spotted by forumer at yard. Line 15 is still operating in restricted hours (from 9am to 2pm), which will be expanded to 7am to 7pm still this month (April 2015)


----------



## mopc

*Line 3 & Line 11* - great aerial image










from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOoe2IKGxnE


----------



## mopc

*Line 5* - CGI previews of three future stations

Moema :drool:




Achei esquisitão o acesso oeste da estação

Alto da Boa Vista





Borba Gato


----------



## gusbrum

*SÃO PAULO - PUBLIC TRANSPORT*

*BUSES*


----------



## dimlys1994

^^We got thread for transport:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=151447


----------



## mopc

Jesus


----------



## mopc

*Line 3* - historical picture of Line 3 Itaquera depot, near where later the World Cup stadium would be built.


----------



## gusbrum

*TROLEBUSES*


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 17 monorail construction update
> 
> 
> 
> GiovanniGronchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre as obras por aqui na Marginal... Achei que olhando daqui, o ritmo tá aumentando...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucianoFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Vereador Jose Diniz*
> Fotos de hoje 11-Agosto-2015
> 
> 
> Realmente é a estação mais adiantada de todas... (mas mesmo assim continuo reclamando, pois é uma vergonha a lerdeza e o progresso lento da obra dessa linha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso a Direita (olhando de cima do viaduto Vereador Jose Diniz, de frente para o corpo da estação):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corpo da estação (olhando de cima do viaduto Vereador Jose Diniz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso a Esquerda (olhando de cima do viaduto Vereador Jose Diniz, de frente para o corpo da estação):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport update


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilain transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 construction official update video. The update videos had stopped in early 2014 and now resumed.
> 
> 
> 
> Travis_BR said:
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - new map with future plans included
> 
> 
> 
> ABC Paulista said:
> 
> 
> 
> A imagem abaixo mostra o quanto a rede ferroviária ainda tem que a avançar para ser realmente efetiva para a RMSP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aliás, dá para perceber como a L22 será abrangente. Talvez a mais abrangente a ser construída com relação à distância e quantidade de estações.
Click to expand...


----------



## Julio CAF

New trains from Line 5 Expansions: 



Julio CAF said:


> Adolfo Pinheiro opera em via singela (os trens alinham apenas em uma plataforma e volta a partir dela), bem que a outra plataforma poderia guardar um trem Frota P não? E um outro Frota P poderia ser guardado no túnel pós Adolfo, deve ter 140 metros de túnel pronto ali. Claro, a mídia ia cair em cima, falando que tem um trem parado lá (juntando poeira), na vista dos passageiros, por x's anos.
> 
> Nova foto, esta por Samuel Oliver‎, postado no Face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se os trens desse uma pequena licença de uns 5 metros para frente, dobra a capacidade do pátio (4 vagas).


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 6 construction starts showing signs of progress.
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquele momento mágico em que você mergulha num mar de informações ao mesmo tempo...:banana:
> 
> Parte 1 - Obras da Linha 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parte 2 - VSE Tietê
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parte 3 - Fábrica de aduelas (ela fica bem onde acaba o Rodoanel Oeste e começam as obras do trecho norte - https://goo.gl/maps/pYbVu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: apresentação MoveSP na 21ª Semana de Tecnologia Metroferroviária
> 
> 
> 
> Future station renders
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parte 4 - Projeções de algumas estações e do pátio Morro Grande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: apresentação MoveSP na 21ª Semana de Tecnologia Metroferroviária
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro *- Line 17 construction along river


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - Video about Line 5 drilling machine reaching Servidor station;
> 
> The video is old since the drillng machine has already reached the next station (Hospital Sao Paulo/ formerly Vila Clementino) and is on the way to the penultimate station, Santa Cruz (transfer to Line 1). 75% of drilling has been completed. The line will be operational by 2017. Line 5 expansion (10 new underground stations) is the most important urban transport project underway in Brazil. It will transport over 600,000 passengers/day and serve the vital Moema and Campo Belo districts.
> 
> The machine will reach the last station Chacara Klabin by December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The southern half of the line from Borba Gato to Campo Belo is being dug by a pair of parallel drilling machines. So Line 5 expansion is using 3 tunneling machines simultaneosuly.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro *- Line 6 Freguesia do Ó station starts appearing. This is the first station of Line 6, which will be 15,5km long with 15 stations and fully underground, because the drilling machines will start from there, one to the north another to the southeast.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 5 Moema station update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Moema hoje. A pergunta que eu deixo no ar é: por que essa estação é tão cheia de reentrâncias? A AACD-Servidor e Eucaliptos são tão quadradonas e essa uma confusão. Será que tem a ver com a previsão de conexão com a Linha 20?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Só para comparar, uma imagem de três meses atrás
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail Vereador José Diniz station
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conforme prometido, fotos da estação Vereador José Diniz com as vigas da plataforma. Desculpem a qualidade, mas o busão táva chacoalhando a beça...:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CTPM)* - New trains for Line 9
> 
> 
> 
> Julio CAF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8500 em testes noturnos na linha 9 - Esmeralda.
> 
> Foto de Diego Silva, postado no site CPTM em Foco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julio CAF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mais fotos (incríveis), agora interna. Também de Diego Silva, postado no site CPTM em Foco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belo trem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 6 tunnel panelling units in production
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uma galeria bacana do Estadão mostrando todos os passos para produzir aduelas. Não consegui trazer as legendas, mas quem quiser ver no site o link é esse: http://sao-paulo.estadao.com.br/not...acao-higienopolis-da-linha-6-do-metro,1773009
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olha que foto curiosa (ao menos para o leigo aqui...:lol:
> 
> As aduelas aparecendo no fundo do poço da estação Campo Belo, ou seja, Tarsila e Lina já passaram por lá...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do site do Metrô
> 
> Chácara Klabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eucaliptos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shield sem a Eliana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pátio Guido Caloi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esvazia, pátio de aduelas, esvazia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop TV show visits the Metro
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olha só aonde a gente tem que buscar imagens e informações sobre a obra da Linha 5: no programa da Eliana!:lol:
> 
> Ela visitou o Metrô, incluindo CCO e também a obra da linha Lilás e o shield duplo. Não deu para entender quando foi feito, mas parece que é recente. Arrisco dizer que a estação do printscreen abaixo é Hospital São Paulo. Estamos olhando sentido Capão Redondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dos três vídeos no Youtube, a parte 2 tem bastante coisa e a parte 3 é sobre o shield. Não tive coragem de embedar...hno:
> 
> Parte 2
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V8FpG7fSSk
> 
> Parte 3
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsmBHnKfMdI
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 official update video


----------



## Hoondarrh

Awesome!
Great images.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - new Line 2 extension renders
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> A edição 626 da revista *Brasil Engenharia* traz uma entrevista com o Clodoaldo bem interessante, embora não esclareça todas as nossas dúvidas. Nela, ele diz que a extensão da Linha 2 ficou mesmo para 2016, na melhor das hipóteses. E, segundo ele, há dinheiro para ir até a Penha, cerca de 1,5 bilhão de financiamento aprovado.
> 
> Diz que vai discutir com o governador se tocam metade da linha enquanto não conseguem o resto do dinheiro, algo como 9,5 bilhões. O Clodoaldo ainda disse que essa obra teve o projeto executivo passado para as empresas vencedoras e que é isso que elas estão fazendo agora.
> 
> Em outra matéria eles publicaram o esquema de vias da extensão. Pena que está em baixa resolução, mas dá para ter uma ideia de como será.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As figuras de Anália Franco são boas também, a da esquerda é nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilherme Giorgi e Orfanato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiquatira e Pátio Paulo Freire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O perfil geológico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## malegi

I miss MOPC and this thread updated.


----------



## dimlys1994

Inside of future Brooklin station on Line 5:



RMeier said:


> Estação Brooklin - acesso do outro lado da avenida Santo Amaro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## mopc

malegi said:


> I miss MOPC and this thread updated.


Now that the rhythm of construction is slower I have decided to put Sao Paulo updates directly into the Brazil Urban Transport Compilation thread. Dymsl1994 kindly reposts each city's update to their specific thread, so this thread is updated actually.


----------



## 437.001

mopc said:


> Santo Amaro will relieve Pinheiros a little, but will become indeed a problematic bottleneck when the rest of Line 5 opens.


And what if said "relief" is irrelevant?

I mean, I don't find it unlikely that the overcrowding at Pinheiros won't get solved, and a new congestion point emerges at Santo Amaro (and looking out of the corner of the eye at Santa Cruz, Chácara Klabin and Paulista/Consolaçâo, which will all increase their passenger numbers after line 5 opens till Chácara Klabin...).

After all, the extension of line 5 will mean that many new passengers will undoutbtedly be attracted to the southern part of lines 5 and 9...

And well, the southern districts of Sâo Paulo are the poorest, hence the most likely to use public transport. 

So I don't find it all that unlikely that a "line 3 effect" would happen again. And while Santa Cruz or Chácara Klabin might be able to handle such an effect, I doubt Santo Amaro can handle many more passengers (or eventually Pinheiros). :shifty:



mopc said:


> They would have to add new staircases.


Is there much room for that?


----------



## mopc

^^ Hardly any.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 monorail pics
> 
> 
> 
> sergiomazzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> :gossip: Calma gente, progressos estão ocorrendo na L15, embora alguns não muito evidentes, e segundo informações, não irão parar!
> 
> Enquanto "praguejamos" lol, olhem só, 20 trens completos, 21º sendo concluído, o "patriarca" canadense está por aqui em testes, e
> foi renomeado para 01, e o anterior 01 agora é o 02 pelo que entendi!
> 
> Outro detalhe importante, em relação aos trens, que nos passou desapercebido (e que justificaria um puxão de orelha para os
> fotógrafos de plantão ..... :shifty: ..... :slap, pode ser verificado nas imagens abaixo....
> 
> P.S.: As imagens estão num ângulo "esquisito" porque eu esqueci o tripé para estabilização slap: x2).
> 
> P1210827 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1210828 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1210829 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1210829b by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Moema station update :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> Infraholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Moema
> Imagens feitas agora mesmo por mim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso Sabiá
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim856796

Taking into account the issue of severe overcrowding in the São Paulo Metro, a fantasy scenario would involve the platforms of the stations of, say, Lines 1, 2, and 3 being extended so those lines accommodate eight-car trains (like the CPTM lines and Rio de Janeiro Metro's Line 2) in an attempt to alleviate some of the congestion in the Metro.

In reality, the costs of lengthening the metro stations' platforms would be prohibitive, since most of them are underground, so this scenario would be considered highly unlikely in all likelihood. Because of this, I think all the Sao Paulo Metro trains (the non-monorail/CPTM trains, anyway) should probably stay at six cars, maximum.


----------



## sciarrone.eng

^^^^^^the problem could be solved with higher frequencies.


----------



## whatsuplucas

sciarrone.eng said:


> ^^^^^^the problem could be solved with higher frequencies.


Do you really think we haven't tried that already?


----------



## sciarrone.eng

^^^^^^ what are actual frequencies ?


----------



## 437.001

sciarrone.eng said:


> ^^^^^^ what are actual frequencies ?


Among the highest on Earth in the morning rush. Like 90 seconds or so on line 3, the busiest.

The main issue is to build new metro lines, only that can reduce the severe overcrowding, as right now, given the HUGE traffic jams, and the small extension of the metro network, sometimes it's better to travel far in the suburbs till the least faraway metro station, because even by doing that, and despite the horrible overcrowding, it'll still take you less time to reach your destination than by driving or taking certain bus lines.

That's why metro extensions are so badly needed.

For instance, new line 6, under construction, will cut the current travel time between Brasilândia and Sâo Joaquim from the current 2h50min to just 23min.

^^
This alone gives you an idea of how awful traffic jams are.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ao-paulo-regional-rail-study.html?channel=536
> 
> *Korea to support São Paulo regional rail study*
> Tuesday, February 09, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE government of the Brazilian state of São Paulo says it will seek assistance from Korea to develop plans for a network frequent regional services linking the city of São Paulo with surrounding cities_
> 
> The state is proposing the development of 431km network comprising a north-south corridor from American and Campinas to Santos and an east-west route from Sorocaba to Taubaté. Trains would operate at up to 160km/h with an average speed of 120km/h. The state plans to implement the Reais 20bn ($US 5.1bn) project as a PPP
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc

Funny, today I dreamed I was riding the fast train between Campinas and SP. Must be a good omen!


----------



## 437.001

^^
But you're from Santos! You should have dreamt you were riding the train between Santos and Sâo Paulo! :lol:


----------



## Jim856796

1. If all of the CPTM lines use eight-car trains, then how come Line 8 uses twelve-car trains?

2. Also, is just one car of a CPTM train shorter than one car of an SP metro train, or are both of the aforementioned cars the same length?

3. If Sao Paulo were to constructed taller skyscrapers than what they have now, with a few supertall buildings thrown in (provided that Congonhas Airport closes for good), then I imagine this affecting the congestion on the SP Metro and CPTM, meaning it (the congestion) gets worse than it is now.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 6 gains depth
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> VSE Tietê embaixo, já em cima presumo que seja o pátio Morro Grande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complementando o vídeo do Lauro, uma foto do primeiro shield da Linha 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: https://www.linkedin.com/company/nettun
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 437.001

Jim856796 said:


> 1. If all of the CPTM lines use eight-car trains, then how come Line 8 uses twelve-car trains?


It used to. The 6-car trains (class 5000 or 5500) were removed from line 8. Now all trains on line 8 have 8 cars (4+4).

One exception though, the extension of line 8 between Itapevi and Amador Bueno, where class 5000 or 5500 still run, but not coupled (4 cars only), and anyway those were refurbished and two cars were taken away.



Jim856796 said:


> 2. Also, is just one car of a CPTM train shorter than one car of an SP metro train, or are both of the aforementioned cars the same length?


CPTM trains are longer than CMSP trains. 



Jim856796 said:


> 3. If Sao Paulo were to constructed taller skyscrapers than what they have now, with a few supertall buildings thrown in (provided that Congonhas Airport closes for good), then I imagine this affecting the congestion on the SP Metro and CPTM, meaning it (the congestion) gets worse than it is now.


It depends. If the area in which they were built was already well served by public transport, it could be a problem.

Anyway, one thing must be very clear: whatever happens, overcrowding will continue, or it could even worsen in some cases, even if there are metro or CPTM extensions. That will happen until the metro/commuter rail network (particularly the former) reaches a length capable of absorbing reasonably the masses during the morning rush.

This is why cases like Pinheiros or Santo Amaro stations will continue to happen.

When line 5 opens between Adolfo Pinheiro and Chácara Klabin, Santo Amaro station will get worse, and Santa Cruz and Chácara Klabin stations will get much, much more overcrowded than they are now. 
On the other hand, Pinheiros station could maybe be relieved of its overcrowding, but just a little bit and only for a short period of time, until new repressed demand filled it up again.


----------



## sciarrone.eng

437.001 said:


> Among the highest on Earth in the morning rush. Like 90 seconds or so on line 3, the busiest.
> 
> The main issue is to build new metro lines, only that can reduce the severe overcrowding, as right now, given the HUGE traffic jams, and the small extension of the metro network, sometimes it's better to travel far in the suburbs till the least faraway metro station, because even by doing that, and despite the horrible overcrowding, it'll still take you less time to reach your destination than by driving or taking certain bus lines.
> 
> That's why metro extensions are so badly needed.
> 
> For instance, new line 6, under construction, will cut the current travel time between Brasilândia and Sâo Joaquim from the current 2h50min to just 23min.
> 
> ^^
> This alone gives you an idea of how awful traffic jams are.


After your post, I understand that frequencies can't be implemented...
Overcrowding, this is impossible to fix in one of the biggest cities in the world...
I think the only solution is to enlarge the system (and it is happening) to "spread" the flows of people. 90 seconds... mhhh I didn't know that, I'm really surprised about a such frequency!


----------



## 437.001

sciarrone.eng said:


> After your post, I understand that frequencies can't be implemented...
> Overcrowding, this is impossible to fix in one of the biggest cities in the world...


True, but extending the network would help release pressure, first on the road, then, much later, on the trains. That's the theory.

The problem is that Sâo Paulo has grown at a pace that the metro hasn't been able to counterbalance. Every extension was overcrowded from day one.



sciarrone.eng said:


> I think the only solution is to enlarge the system (and it is happening) to "spread" the flows of people.


It is happening, but not fast enough. Sadly politicians aren't helpful.

There are 2 CPTM, 3 monorail and 4 metro line extensions or new lines under construction or advanced planning, and each and every one of them is taking forever.



sciarrone.eng said:


> 90 seconds... mhhh I didn't know that, I'm really surprised about a such frequency!


The Sâo Paulo metro is one of the best in the world. It must be, as it has such a high patronage, otherwise there would be trouble, and I mean serious political trouble. And even if it's one of the best, it is not a large enough network, and it's not incident-free. In fact sometimes incidents occure out of sheer overcrowding.


----------



## alesmarv

437.001 said:


> ^^
> But you're from Santos! You should have dreamt you were riding the train between Santos and Sâo Paulo! :lol:


A train from Sao Paulo to Santos would be amazing, and expensive if they would want it to travel at a competitive speed. You would likely need 20-30km worth of tunnels / viaducts at the very least to keep the grade manageable so commuter trains could run at 100-200kmph. It would make the coast so much more accessible though since right now the traffic jams on holidays and weekends prevent many people from being able to get there. The coast is a great amenity for Sao Paulo residents considering there are hardly any parks or open spaces. It would also make the Santos / Praia Grande / Guaruja area a deffacto suburb of Sao Paulo since people would be able to commute between the two on a regular bases...especially if they telecommute part of the week. A train trip would maybe 30min from Santos to Luz area since you would have no stops between Sao Paulo and Cubatao.

Campinas to Sao Paulo though via Viracopos would be good though. Maybe the new Caicaras airport gets built as well and connected up and Congonhas can close once and for all. You can then connect three major airports by one train and spread the demand.


----------



## sciarrone.eng

437.001 said:


> There are 2 CPTM, 3 monorail and 4 metro line extensions or new lines under construction or advanced planning, and each and every one of them is taking forever.



What about monorail ?
São Paulo is maybe the city which is investing more in monorail all around the world!
Is it an efficient system for a big city like São Paulo ?
Some details ?


----------



## 437.001

sciarrone.eng said:


> What about monorail ?
> São Paulo is maybe the city which is investing more in monorail all around the world!
> Is it an efficient system for a big city like São Paulo ?
> Some details ?


It's not possible to give a fully formed opinion, as only a very short spur of line 15 is in service.

Line 18 hasn't started works yet.

And most of line 15 and all of line 17 are still under construction.


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 12-Sapphire.*

A class 2000 EMU doing some tests (probably driver training) at *USP-Leste station*.
The rumour that class 2000 will replace older rolling stock on line 12 (almost surely class 5550, and quite possibly class 4400 too), keeps gaining momentum.



Marcel0 said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension Adolfo Pinheiro-Chácara Klabin).*

Images of the works at *Brooklin station*.



GiovanniGronchi said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension Adolfo Pinheiro-Chácara Klabin).*

RMeier has got us all :drool:...
HE did a BIKE RIDE from the Bandeirantes shaft (between Campo Belo and Eucaliptos) till Chácara Klabin.

Hats off. :master:



RMeier said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New rolling stock.*

First class 9500 EMU unveiled, built by Rotem. Looks good. 

Only that I don't like that pinkish tone. I prefer the red of the other series.

Word has it that class 9500 will be sent to line 9-Emerald, where they will replace class 7000 and 7500, which would/could be cascaded onto line 7-Ruby (which desperately needs new trains, as that's the stronghold of the oldest rolling stock -class 1100, 1400, 1600-).



Issun said:


>





MeF.S.N. said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 9 extension (Grajaú-Varginha).*

Update: a few images of *Mendes-Vila Natal station*.
I'm not sure wether this one is a reconstruction of an old station, or a newly created station.



Vinícius F. said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Engenheiro Goulart station upgrade.*

New *Engenheiro Goulart* underpass:



Barchi said:


>




A few images of the Engenheiro Goulart station upgrade, to make room for the arrival of new line 13-Jade as well as line 12-Sapphire:



RRC said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 18-Bronze (Tamanduateí-Djalma Dutra).*

A scheme of monorail line 18-Bronze, taken from the website of Vem-ABC the company that is supposed to exploit it under a concession.



FelipeMacedo said:


> http://www.vemabc.com.br/




And also a YouTube:



RMeier said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension Adolfo Pinheiro-Chácara Klabin).*

More images from June 2016. Find others here: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/obras/linha-5-lilas/galeria-fotos/2016.aspx

A point (or switch in American English). 
It will be located after *Adolfo Pinheiro* station and before the Conde de Itú shaft:



RMeier said:


>




*Borba Gato* station:



RMeier said:


>




*Brooklin* station:



RMeier said:


>




*Hospital São Paulo* station:



RMeier said:


>




*Moema* station:



RMeier said:


>




*Santa Cruz* station:



RMeier said:


>




Intra-tunnel small depot at *Pátio de Bicicletas*:



RMeier said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension Adolfo Pinheiro-Chácara Klabin).*

First rails on the line 5 extension, although these are not the definitive ones:



RMeier said:


> Via Instagram


----------



## 437.001

*SAO PAULO | Infrastructures for 2034...*

A more or less unofficial map with all the metro, monorail, suburban rail (CPTM), regional rail, HSR, BRT, and even tramway (!!!) extensions, be them under construction, planned, or under discussion (including SSC-level discussion :crazy2. 

This is how it allegedly should be looking like by the year 2034. I seriously doubt it will be this advanced, but what do I know? 



Issun said:


>




Translating a comment by Issun about which extensions are likely to be already in service before 2034:



Issun said:


> - Metro line 2-Green extension between Vila Prudente and Dutra
> - Metro line 4-Yellow extension from Butantâ and Largo do Taboâo (section between Butantâ and Vila Sónia is partly in service already, but only as access to the depot)
> - Metro line 5-Lilac extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Chácara Klabin and also from Capâo Redondo to Jardim Ângela.
> - Metro line 6-Orange from Brasilândia to Sâo Joaquim, but also probably its Eastern extension from Sâo Joaquim to Cidade Líder (would greatly relieve line 3-Red).
> - CPTM line 9-Emerald extension from Grajaú to Varginha, and re-routing from CEASA towards Água Branca instead of Osasco.
> - CPTM line 11-Coral extension of the Expresso Leste quick service from Guaianases to Suzano.
> - CPTM line 12-Sapphire extension from Calmon Viana to Suzano.
> - CPTM line 13-Jade extension from Engenheiro Goulart to Tiquatira (subject to modifications).
> - CPTM line 9-Emerald Expresso Oeste-Sul, new limited-stop service from Barueri to Santo Amaro.
> - CPTM line 10-Turquoise Expresso ABC, new limited-stop service from Luz to Mauá, leaving the current service between Brás and Rio Grande da Serra to call at all stations.
> - Monorail line 15-Silver, current extension between Oratório and Iguatemi, but also Iguatemi-Hospital Cidade Tiradentes and Vila Prudente-Ipiranga.
> - Monorail line 17-Gold (excepting the section between Congonhas and Sacomã which has been definitively cancelled).
> - Monorail line 18-Bronze (just the Alvarengas branch).
> - New CPTM stations at Bom Retiro and Água Branca.


I agree, excepting the Bon Retiro station which I don't quite think will be ready by then.

I also think that metro lines 19, 20 and 22 (and probably metro line 16 too) will be at least under construction by then.


----------



## 437.001

*SAO PAULO | Metro and CPTM extensions.*

According to this article, which quotes the Sâo Paulo state governor:

*viatrolebus.com.br* (July 23, 2016, article in Portuguese)

^^
Works on the *metro line 4-Yellow extension* from Butantâ to Vila Sônia, including the unfinished stations Óscar Freire and Higienópolis-Mackenzie, could be restarted this August 2016.

Higienópolis-Mackenzie station should be open in 9 months, Óscar Freire station in 12 months, and Sâo Paulo-Morumbi station in 18 months.
Vila Sônia station should be open in 2 years and a half.

All four stations should see their construction works restart at once.

As for the *metro line 5-Lilac extension* from Adolfo Pinheiro to Chácara Klabin, the governor promised to open 10 stations in 2017, that is, all of them but Campo Belo which is less advanced and would open in 2018.

Concerning the *CPTM line 9-Emerald extension* from Grajaú to Varginha, the Sâo Paulo governor said it would open in 22 months (in 2018).

As for the *new CPTM line 13-Jade* (Engenheiro Goulart-Guarulhos Airport), the governor promised it would take less than 2 years to open.

As for the *new CPTM rolling stock*, he said that Hyundai (Rotem) will be delivering a new train every 15 days (I assume he meant CPTM class 9500...).

Let's see if it all comes true, then... :|

ps: No words on monorail lines 15-Silver and 17-Gold, though... :shifty:


----------



## whatsuplucas

437.001 said:


> Let's see if it all comes true, then... :|


The only two lines I actually believe are going to be done by the time Alckmin says they're going to be done are lines 4 and 5... the other ones, I'm not so sure.



> ps: No words on monorail lines 15-Silver and 17-Gold, though... :shifty:


Probably still sorting out the details of the new contracts.


----------



## 437.001

whatsuplucas said:


> The only two lines I actually believe are going to be done by the time Alckmin says they're going to be done are lines 4 and 5... the other ones, I'm not so sure.


Who knows, lines 4 and 5 are taking so long to build that one could be in for even more new bad surprises...

But Sâo Paulo does REALLY NEED these two lines working at full potential.

A thing that particularly disappoints me is the lack of any upgrade plan for Paulista/Consolaçâo stations, the link between lines 2-Green and 4-Yellow is totally overcrowded, even off-peak. Paulista/Consolaçâo station is too small, that was a big mistake. 



whatsuplucas said:


> Probably still sorting out the details of the new contracts.


Looks like the latest new problem on line 17-Gold is the rolling stock.
The Malaysia company that should be building it (can't remember its name right now) is in trouble, it seems.

I also suspect that rolling stock for monorail lines is too small.
They should have exactly the same pattern as CPTM or metro.

In fact, there's a monorail in China which totally looks like a normal metro excepting the fact it's a monorail.


----------



## whatsuplucas

437.001 said:


> A thing that particularly disappoints me is the lack of any upgrade plan for Paulista/Consolaçâo stations, the link between lines 2-Green and 4-Yellow is totally collapsed, even off-peak. Paulista/Consolaçâo station is too small, that was a big mistake.


Yep. I've totally given up on that link. I usually prefer going to Luz on Line 4-Yellow and then changing to Line 1-Blue instead of taking the "shortcut" through Avenida Paulista and the Green line.




> I also suspect that rolling stock for monorail lines is too small.
> They should have exactly the same pattern as CPTM or metro.


Agree. We're too big of a city to think that those monorail lines won't be overcrowded.


----------



## 437.001

whatsuplucas said:


> Yep. I've totally given up on that link. I usually prefer going to Luz on Line 4-Yellow and then changing to Line 1-Blue instead of taking the "shortcut" through Avenida Paulista and the Green line.


How long does it take to walk from Paulista to Consolaçâo along the Zombie Walk at peak hours?



whatsuplucas said:


> Agree. We're too big of a city to think that those monorail lines won't be overcrowded.


Even though its rolling stock is a bit larger than what seems to be coming for lines 17-Gold and 18-Bronze, I'm a bit worried at the thought of line 15-Silver reaching Sâo Mateus.

It will only be the second line to go deep into the Eastern Zone, and it's far enough from line 3-Red and line 11-Coral as to have any effect on the overcrowding of those two lines (on the contrary, since the very second line 5-Lilac reaches Chácara Klabin, the number of passengers will rather likely explode in all lines).


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New rolling stock.*

More images of the inside of a class 9500 EMU.



MeF.S.N. said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

Images taken between Oratório and Vila Uniâo:



sergiomazzi said:


> SAM_2132 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270188 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270179 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270178 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270176 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270175 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1260950 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1260948 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1260949 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr





sergiomazzi said:


> P1270197-2 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270197 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




Near *São Lucas* station:



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270202 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




*Oratório* depot:



sergiomazzi said:


> 2317f7aa-ffb3-4aff-b295-5771ea1e0d44 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> e748d08f-b2f8-4a0b-942d-0b48e0432981 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*



sergiomazzi said:


> 28192584552_d44336e6d3_o by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




Rain flooded the area around *Oratório station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> bfda5f94-d72b-4e8a-948a-17f44b8ddbaf by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> -Image-201 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




Just before *Vila Prudente station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> -Image-201(2) by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> -Image-201(3) by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> -Image-201(1) by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*

One year of line 15 operating at 60 km/h.



Lucas-Sousa said:


>





Issun said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*

Tests for CBTC are happening on line 15. These tests seem to be also valid for line 5-Lilac.



sergiomazzi said:


> 5e784afb-e03e-4786-ac1a-dc59c8586472 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

More images of the extension.

*Jardim Planalto station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270267 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270270 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270271 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




*Camilo Haddad station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270199 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270209 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270210 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270211 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270212 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270215 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




*Fazenda da Juta station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270261 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270264 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




Somewhere between Oratório and Sâo Mateus:



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270278 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270277 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*

Inside:



sergiomazzi said:


> IMG-20160720-WA0010 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG-20160721-WA0031 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

Images of *Sâo Mateus station*:



ariotz said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*

Another video.



sergiomazzi said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Oldie oddity.*

An oldie, a Diesel Autorail called Litorina, at *Palmeiras-Barra Funda station*.

Can't say wether this is a test train, or it's the Expresso Turístico.



Celso Jorge said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...lo-plans-metro-privatisation.html?channel=536
> 
> *São Paulo plans metro privatisation*
> Friday, August 05, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE governor of the Brazilian state of São Paulo, Mr Geraldo Alckmin, says he wants to privatise six of the nine existing or planned metro and monorail lines serving the city of São Paulo, which represents about 60% of the network_
> 
> The state is considering privatisation through operating concessions or public private partnerships (PPPs) because it is struggling to maintain the existing network and fund expansion of the system. Last year the state government failed to pay Reais 66m ($US 20.9m) of the Reais 330m it owed to Metro São Paulo for discounted concessionary travel
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New rolling stock.*

First class 9500 EMU (built by Rotem) being pushed at *Presidente Altino depot*.   



Celso Jorge said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 11-Coral.*

New Via Expresso Olímpico between Luz and Guaianazes, not calling at any station between Luz and Corinthians-Itaquera stations.
These are fast services, but line 11 is in need of an upgrade (ballast+rail+sleepers), so it's not as fast a service as it could be.

At the moment they're being served by new class 8500 EMU's (there's just two of them operating by now).



xrtn2 said:


> São Paulo inaugura trem expresso para Arena Corinthians by Agência Brasil Fotografias, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 9 extension (Grajaú-Varginha).*

The Sâo Paulo maps of *urbanrail.net* are still not showing the extension of line 9-Emerald as under construction (or even as planned), when its construction is advancing bit by bit, slowly but surely, as I posted some days ago in this thread.

It will run from Grajaú station further south to Varginha, with an intermediate station at Mendes-Vila Natal, along the old abandoned platform of the FEPASA railway line from Osasco to Evangelista de Souza.

ps: the same urbanrail.net maps also show Água Branca station as common for CPTM lines 7-Ruby and 8-Diamond and in service for both lines, when line 8 doesn't call there, never has, and it's not 100% clear it will once metro line 6-Orange will open, there's a likeliness it won't until a later phase. 
Only CPTM line 7 calls there by now, and metro line 6 will certainly do too. But CPTM line 8 doesn't. Not yet.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 update: Moema station :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> Honda Power said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Moema, via Facebook:
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

437.001 said:


> The Sâo Paulo maps of *urbanrail.net* are still not showing the extension of line 9-Emerald as under construction (or even as planned), when its construction is advancing bit by bit, slowly but surely, as I posted some days ago in this thread.
> 
> It will run from Grajaú station further south to Varginha, with an intermediate station at Mendes-Vila Natal, along the old abandoned platform of the FEPASA railway line from Osasco to Evangelista de Souza.
> 
> ps: the same urbanrail.net maps also show Água Branca station as common for CPTM lines 7-Ruby and 8-Diamond and in service for both lines, when line 8 doesn't call there, never has, and it's not 100% clear it will once metro line 6-Orange will open, there's a likeliness it won't until a later phase.
> Only CPTM line 7 calls there by now, and metro line 6 will certainly do too. But CPTM line 8 doesn't. Not yet.


And commuter rail map doesn't show Botujuru tunnel on Line 7 between Francisco Morato and Botujuru stations and the series of tunnels on Line 11 bewteen Corinthians-Itaquera and Guaianases station


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New rolling stock.*

The first of the new class 9500 EMU's, built by Rotem, on tests at *Presidente Altino depot*, on August 11, 2016.



Marco Aurélio Motta said:


> Crédito: Paparazzi Ferroviário


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (extension Butantâ-Vila Sônia, plus Óscar Freire and Higienópolis-Mackenzie stations).*

Works on the missing parts of line 4-Yellow have finally restarted on all fronts.

Here are two videos (in Portuguese) showing images mainly of Higienópolis-Mackenzie station, and a few schemes on the line 4 restart plan. 



Celso Jorge said:


>


^^
According to these, the plan goes as follows (let's hope for its achievement):

-*Higienópolis-Mackenzie station* should be ready by August 2017 (not including works for line 6, which have already started too, but just the earlier stage).

-*Óscar Freire station* should be ready by the end of 2017.

-*extension from Butantâ to Sâo Paulo-Morumbi* to open by early 2018.

-*extension from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia* to open by 2019.

Some time later (probably years later), line 4 would be extended from Vila Sônia to Largo do Taboâo, with an intermediate station at Chácara do Jockey (no date at all, at the moment).


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 6-Orange (Brasilândia-Sâo Joaquim), under construction.*

An aerial image of the works at the *Tietê shaft*. It is located between future Santa Marina and Freguesia do Ó stations.
This is the point from which the two TBM's will start tunnelling.
One, more suited for rocky soils, will head north towards Brasilândia and the Morro Grande depot.
The other, more suited for sandy soils, will head southeast towards the centre of Sâo Paulo, reaching Sâo Joaquim station.



RMeier said:


> http://www.constran.com.br/contratodetalhes.php?idcontrato=118




Here are a few images of preliminary works of *Bela Vista station*.
Other stations which have already started works are Joâo Paulo I, Freguesia do Ó, and Higienópolis-Mackenzie.
All other stations are just about to start works too. 



Saint_ago said:


>





Saint_ago said:


> Álbum: http://imgur.com/dEYUEe7
> 
> Imagem:





Saint_ago said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New rolling stock.*

Two new class 8500 EMU's, during some tests at *Pirituba station* on line 7-Ruby.
There are already two in service, none of which appear on the picture.
Looks like a few more class 8500 have arrived at Presidente Altino depot from the CAF Factory at Hortolândia.



Julio CAF said:


> Image by Yuri Gabriel:




And two more class 8500 EMU's, at *Jundiaí station*, on line 7-Ruby, too. Oh and next to them, a class 1600 EMU, sort of waving us goodbye. Quite a stark contrast.
Note how at least one of the two 8500 is a brand new one, since, unlike the other and the two ones on the pic above, still doesn't have the number or the CPTM logo.



Julio CAF said:


> Image by Marcos Mantovanelli.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension Adolfo Pinheiro-Chácara Klabin).*

Images of the works at *Santa Cruz station*.
This is one of the least advanced stations of the extension.

On the upper images we can see the announcements of the closure of two streets, related to the construction of the metro station.

Btw, it looks like Santa Cruz station has suffered a few modifications on its project, as it seems now that line 5-Lilac will be privatized, and also because they expect A LOT of people using this station (which will be a crucial interchange with line 1-Blue).



leonardokt said:


> Santa Cruz, 04/08/2016 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 04/08/2016 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 04/08/2016 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 04/08/2016 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 04/08/2016 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 04/08/2016 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 04/08/2016 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (new rolling stock and CBTC tests).*

A video (in Portuguese) about the CBTC tests on line 5-Lilac.

The video has a funny side, as RMeier contradicts the views of a "promotor" (what is that in English? A lawyer? A TV show personality?), in which said "promotor" denounced that new class P trains had a different rail gauge than current class F trains, which is obviously false as can be. :crazy: 



RMeier said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension Adolfo Pinheiro-Chácara Klabin).*

I guess this must be the entrance to *Brooklin station*.



RMeier said:


> Instagram


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 9 extension (Grajaú-Varginha, under construction).*

An aerial image of *Varginha station*, taken on April 14, 2016. From Google Earth.



Julio CAF said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Pokemon Go.*

An ad at one CPTM station, warning Pokemon hunters to pay attention to trains instead of Pokemon... :lol::crazy:



luizricardodelima said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New rolling stock.*

A video filmed from a line 9-Emerald train, when passing by Presidente Altino depot.
(btw note how the voice announcement is wrong, as it says "next station Grajaú"... :lol: it should've said "next station Presidente Altino")

We can see a class 9500 EMU with the pantograph up.



Lucas Gomes said:


>




Here are three more videos taken at Presidente Altino depot, of the same class 9500 during some tests:



Issun said:


>




Finally, more images of the inside of a class 9500:



MeF.S.N. said:


>





Issun said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 12-Sapphire (Brás-Calmon Viana).*

As the new class 8500 EMU's are entering service on line 11, class 2000 EMU's are being cascaded towards line 12-Sapphire from line 11-Coral.

We guess that class 1400 and 5550 (certainly in both cases), and maybe also class 4400 (likely, but still not 100% confirmed), will be withdrawn from service.

Here's a video of a class 2000 on line 12 entering *Tatuapé station*:



Issun said:


>




A few more images of a class 2000 on line 12 (at Brás station? :hmm:



Julio CAF said:


> Images by Danilo Serafim, posted on Facebook.




A curious little novelty is that, line 12 having bigger gaps between train and platform, a small step on the train has been added to class 2000 trains when entering service on line 12.
Class 2000 trains still on line 11 lack this step. Mind the gap!



Issun said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Congonhas, under construction).*

According to this article:



Igor_sp said:


> *g1.globo.com* (August 4, 2016, article in Portuguese)


^^
...line 17 would be ready only in 2018... at least. 

Delays in the construction of the line and the depot, trouble in the delivery of trains (by Scomi, a company from Malaysia)... 

This line will be very important to create a network in southern Sâo Paulo, as it will connect to CPTM line 9-Emerald (at Morumbi station), metro line 5-Lilac (at Campo Belo station), and, much later on, also to metro line 4-Yellow (at Sâo Paulo-Morumbi station) and metro line 1-Blue (at Jabaquara station).
And incidentally, Congonhas airport, no less.

But the fact is that only the section between Morumbi and Congonhas stations is being built, the remaining sections between Brooklin Paulista and Jabaquara, and between Morumbi and Sâo Paulo-Morumbi don't have a date anymore (and haven't started works).


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Congonhas, under construction).*

This shows a bit the state of things.
Some parts look very advanced, others much less, others haven't even started. 

Near *Campo Belo station*. 11 August 2016.
The line looks almost finished... but if you look carefully, you'll tell how at the end, the rails stop. 
However, you can see how homeless people have made themselves a(t) home on line 17:



sergiomazzi said:


> P_20160807_165721 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




*Chucri Zaidan station*, 10 August 2016:



GiovanniGronchi said:


>




Near *Morumbi station* (which can be seen in hindsight). 12 August 2016:



RenanRibeiro said:


>




*Chucri Zaidan station*, 19 August 2016:



GiovanniGronchi said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

On the other monorail line under construction, however, things are advancing bit by bit now. 



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270529 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270520 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270518 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270485 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270413 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270410 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270405 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270404 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270389_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270388 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270383 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

what resemblance between sao paulo subway and malmo subway :lol::cheers:

sao paulo


RMeier said:


> Instagram





dj4life said:


> *Malmö*:
> 
> malmo
> Triangeln Station by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*

Two images, the first one a bit unusual.



sergiomazzi said:


> 26320676303_a97559d988_o by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270428 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




And an image of the west side of *Vila Prudente station*, including the yet-unfinished bus terminal underneath line 15 station:



sergiomazzi said:


> Panorama 2 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

Zaz965 said:


> what resemblance between sao paulo subway and malmo subway :lol::cheers:


 The whole Malmo metro will probably have just as many passengers in one day as Sao Paulo's Brooklin metro station of line 5-Lilac alone...

But yeah, those station entrances ressemble a bit each other.


----------



## Zaz965

437.001 said:


> and, much later on.


much, much, much later :troll:


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*

Images taken on 14 August 2016.

On these, we can see an odd device, maybe an insulator?



Fernando Giolo said:


>




Then there are these other, more worrying, images, of a few pillars showing some cracks.

Some have been corrected with Tipp-Ex. :troll:  :duck:



Fernando Giolo said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

Images of *Jardim Planalto station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270572 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270569 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270570 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (Vila Prudente-Oratório).*

Images taken on 18 August 2016.

Looks like the bus terminal under *Vila Prudente station* will restart works:



Fernando Giolo said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

Images taken on 19 August 2016.

*Sâo Mateus station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Future northern entrance:




*Fazenda da Juta station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Future northern entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future southern entrance:




*Sapopemba station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Future southern entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future northern entrance:




*Jardim Planalto station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Future southern entrance and technical building, detail of the station shelter being assembled on site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future northern entrance:


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 13-Jade (Engenheiro Goulart-Aeroporto de Guarulhos, under construction).*

An interesting article about line 13-Jade, taken from *viatrolebus.com.br* (18 August 2016, article in Portuguese, translated by 437.001 for your pleasure) :angel:...



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Inside CPTM Line 13-Jade*
> 
> 
> _AUTHOR: RENATO LOBO // AUGUST 18, 2016 TWEETSHARE
> Collaborators: Caio Lobo and Gabriel Garcia_
> 
> _“The last time a train came to Guarulhos was in the decade of the 1960's". That's how our guided tour of the works of the new line 13-Jade of the Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) started, in which our Via Trolebus website took part. And what we saw goes as follows:_
> 
> _*The line:*_
> 
> The new railway will be 12.2 km long, being partly on surface (4.3 km) and partly elevated (7.9 km).
> 
> The works started by the end of 2013, and are divided in four lots by the winning consortiums that will execute them: HFTS Jade (Helleno e Fonseca-Trail-Spavias), and CST Linha 13-Jade (Consbem-​Serveng-TIISA). The building sites for lot 1 were created near Engenheiro Goulart station, while the building sites for lots 2 to 4 were created at the sides avenida Hélio Smidt, near the Presidente Dutra motorway. ​
> 
> _*The stations:*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Engenheiro Goulart station*_
> 
> Starting point of line 13, the old station on line 12-Sapphire was demolished, and its place taken by a new, larger station that will be the connecting point between the new railway and the rest of the CPTM network (and via other connections elsewhere, the metro too). It will have two island platforms. On the upper floor there will be an Access to the Parque Ecológico do Tietê, and also a bike park, which will allow a connection to a bike lane already existing in the region.
> 
> According to one of the engineers who accompanied us on our visit. by the end of August 2016 will arrive a part of the material of the station cover.
> CPTM works with the goal of reopening Engenheiro Goulart station in 2017. In this station there will be 8 escalators between platform and ticket hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Engenheiro Goulart station | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Left, line 12-Sapphire platform. Right, line 13-Jade platform | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Engenheiro Goulart station | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Station cover structures being assembled | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Future station entrance from the Parque Ecológico and bike lane | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Future station entrance from Avenida Assis Ribeiro | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Engenheiro Goulart station | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The fare barriers will be installed in this area | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Class 4400 EMU on line 12-Sapphire, in the vicinity of Engenheiro Goulart station (and building site) | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Guarulhos – Cecap station*_
> 
> The second stop will have an island platform, and overpass from only one side, allowing passengers to reach Guarulhos General Hospital and the Guarulhos Bus Terminal by train.
> 
> One of the engineers told us that the station will have access from only one side of the Hélio Smidt motorway, as the other would have too small a demand to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Viaduct next to Ayrton Senna motorway | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Viaduct next to Ayrton Senna motorway. in the air, an ATR-72 airplane, owned by Passaredo | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Bridge over river Tietê | Photo: Renato Lobo
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Aeroporto de Guarulhos station*_
> 
> The terminus station for line 13-Jade will have side platforms, and it is expected that around 60,000 passengers per day will use it.
> One of the station entrances will be from the EMTU Taboão bus Terminal. The other will give access to a service linking the different airport terminals. There was talk about the construction of a people mover, but such Project would be built by the Guarulhos Airport Authority.
> 
> O empreendimento terá 8 escadas rolantes entre mezanino e plataforma, 2 escadas rolantes nos acessos. As passarelas públicas devem funcionar 24 horas para atendimento dos funcionários e moradores da região.
> 
> Under the station will be bus stops for bus lines running on the Hélio Smidt motorway, as well as a kiss & ride.
> The railway line will run for approximtely 1 km beyond the station, to allow for train reversals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Aeroporto de Guarulhos station | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Platform beyond Aeroporto station, looking towards Jardim São João | Photo: Renato Lobo*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Aeroporto de Guarulhos station | Photo: Gabriel Garcia*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Aeroporto de Guarulhos station | Foto: Gabriel Garcia*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Acess from the other side of the Hélio Smidt motorway | Photo: Gabriel Garcia*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Operation*_
> 
> The travel time between Engenheiro Goulart and the airport will be of around 17 minutes, with one train running each 8 minutes. It is expected to carry 120,000 passengers per day. Trains will run on the left.
> 
> The maintenance and stockage of trains will be the same as on lines 11-Coral and 12-Sapphire. 3 power stations and 2 disconnectors are being built for the power supply of the line.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Trains*_
> 
> The 8 trains that will opérate on line 13-Jade will be ordered between September and October 2016, and its design will follow the same patterns as the rest of the CPTM trains, the only difference being that trains to serve line 13-Jade will have to have room to stock luggage.
> They will be financed bu the European Investment Bank (EIB).
> 
> 
> *A class 2070 EMU of line 12-Sapphire, running next to the works of line 13-Jade | Photo: Renato Lobo*
> 
> 
> 
> *Future Extensions*
> 
> There are plans to extend line 13-Jade on both ends, on one from Engenheiro Goulart towards Chácara Klabin station, where it would connect to metro lines 2-Green and 5-Lilac. On the other the line would be extended beyond the airport and east of Guarulhos towards Jardim São João.
> 
> 
> 
> *Numbers and curiosities*
> 
> – 2,000 workers.
> – Crosses two rivers.
> – 120,000 passengers per day are expected.
> – Travel time of around 17 minutes.
> – One train every 8 minutes.
> – Cost of R$ 1,8 bn, the civil works being financed by the French Development Agency (AFD) and resources by the Sâo Paulo State Government (GESP), and the energy, signalling and telecommunications by the Caixa Econômica Federal (CEF/PAC).
> – Beams are lifted at the Hélio Smidt motorway only during the time between two flights to/from the nearby airport.
> – Problems with the compulsory purchases contributed to the low speed of the works.
> – The section on viaduct will be acoustically isolated in the vicinity to line 12-Sapphire's USP-Leste station.
> – All the points (or switches) will be of the standardized UIC type.
> – A cable-stayed bridge will be built over the Hélio Smidt motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHOR: RENATO LOBO
> 
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/2016/08/por-dentro-da-linha-13-jade-da-cptm/


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New rolling stock.*

Two class 8500 EMU's caught on some tests at *Caieiras station* on line 7-Ruby (and also a class 7000 EMU on regular service).



Celso Jorge said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 2-Green (Vila Madalena-Vila Prudente).*

*Consolaçâo station*.

An image taken off-peak. 
At peak hours, however, this station and its twin, Paulista station on line 4-Yellow, become hellish, the corridor linking both can be overcrowded even off-peak!


Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

Taking the beams to the monorail line from Avenida Jacu-Pêssego (further east).



Fernando Giolo said:


> http://www.guindastec.com.br/




*Jardim Planalto station*, seen from almost 1 km away. Its shelter is being installed.



Lucas-Sousa said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

More images of the extension of line 15-Silver, taken on August 24, 2016, along the Avenida Anhaia Mello:

*Vila Uniâo station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Northern entrance and technical building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of the beams that will support the platforms (and hall?) along the construction site at Avenida Anhaia Mello:




*Vila Tolstoi station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Southern entrance and technical building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing the construction of the beams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to watch these beams being taken to the stations, we should remember that each station will be supported by 12 beams (hall + platform), 30 are now ready, this means there's 6 left, not counting Vila Uniâo platform, where, if this method were used too, would mean 6 extra beams.




*Camillo Haddad station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Southern entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern entrance and technical building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camillo Haddad power station showing no signs of advance in its works:




*São Lucas station*:



Fernando Giolo said:


> Southern entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern entrance and technical building:


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 11-Coral (Luz-Guaianases-Estudantes).*

*Guaianases station*. Overcrowding (and a class 7000 EMU)...



Issun said:


> https://www.facebook.com/cptmnotici...095820777024/1025824350870834/?type=3&theater




This station is regularly overcrowded at peak hours, as it is the transfer station between the two sectors of line 11-Coral, which are the Expresso Leste (between Luz and Guaianases, a sector in which trains run theoretically faster -reality is another thing- and have only a few stops), and the Line 11 Extension (between Guaianases and Estudantes, a sector in which trains have more frequent stops and the service is slower).

However, the Expresso Leste will be extended from Guaianases to Suzano (the Extension being limited then to the section Suzano-Estudantes), and some stations have been (or are being) upgraded to achieve that (Ferraz de Vasconcelos, Poá, Suzano). Class 8500 EMU's will be in charge of the extended Expresso Leste service between Luz and Suzano, replacing both class 2000 and 4400 (and also maybe class 9000 and 7000?). Class 2000 are already being cascaded towards line 12-Sapphire, the fate of the other series is still unclear.

The date by which the Expresso Leste will be extended to Suzano remains unclear too...


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension Oratório-Sâo Mateus, under construction).*

More images of the extension (I'll translate later):

*Jardim Planalto station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> First segment of the shelter structure:
> 
> 
> P1270631 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




*São Lucas station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> First mould of a column leaving its hole:
> 
> 
> P1270589 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270605 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270610 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270613 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




*São Mateus station*:



sergiomazzi said:


> Note the two different gauges, as the mould to two entrances by walkway:
> 
> 
> P1270616 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr




Movement of metal beams:



sergiomazzi said:


> P1270621 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> P1270625 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Congonhas, under construction).*

An image of *Campo Belo station* on line 17-Gold:



RMeier said:


> http://www.metrocptm.com.br/veja-como-estao-as-obras-das-estacoes-da-linha-17-ouro-em-setembro/


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 update - Brooklin station
> 
> 
> 
> AntonioBR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pequena amostra de Brooklin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trilhos instalados na Via 1 :banana:
> 
> 
> Acesso lado oposto da Av. Santo Amaro
Click to expand...




mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 monorail update
> 
> 
> 
> sergiomazzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Os trabalhos em São Lucas nesta madrugada estavam relacionados às fundações e ou blocos de pilares.
> 
> A movimentação nos AMVs leste de Oratório (ontem e hoje), podem estar relacionados sim ao içamento das vigas metálicas num futuro próximo.
> 
> E parece que os trabalhos noturnos madrugada á dentro em São Lucas irão render também nesta noite,
> outro guindaste além deste que aparece na imagem estava se posicionando:
> P1280181 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1280179 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> *"Vamos AMVs do Leste!!!"*
> P1280160 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1280177 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> icard: *"Panorama Fail"*
> Panorama 2 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> Panorama 2 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM) *- Line 11 trains aligned at Luz station platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *original *


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail - Jardim Planalto station update
> 
> 
> 
> sergiomazzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Agora sim! Lançamentos de vigas-guias em Jardim Planalto, e nesta noite tem mais!
> 
> P1280196 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1280189 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1280191-2 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1280192 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> *"Long Exposition Fail"*
> P1280193 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Vila União station
> 
> 
> 
> sergiomazzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vila União:
> 
> P1280201 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1280219 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1280220 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1280221 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail update
> 
> 
> 
> LucianoFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Chucri Zaidan*
> Fotos de hoje 6-out-2016
> 
> A todo vapor !!! :banana: :banana: :banana:
Click to expand...


----------



## skyfann

Did someone made photos of the undergroundstations?


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 Brooklin station update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Brooklin: piso, estrutura das claraboias e Kiss & Ride na rua lateral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metrocptm.com.br/estacao-brooklin-linha-5-tera-uma-praca-futurista/
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 September 2016 update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Algumas imagens de setembro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metrocptm.com.br/veja-video-e-imagens-das-obras-da-linha-5-lilas-em-setembro-de-2016/
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM) *- TV report on delays on lines 9 and 13. They will be completed only by late 2018.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

So it means line numbering includes the entire metro, suburban rail and monorail system? So from 1 to 15? Which number means which line? Could anubody explain?


----------



## whatsuplucas

Ashis Mitra said:


> So it means line numbering includes the entire metro, suburban rail and monorail system? So from 1 to 15? Which number means which line? Could anubody explain?


Yes.

1 - Blue (Metrô)
2 - Green (Metrô)
3 - Red (Metrô)
4 - Yellow (Metrô)
5 - Lilac (Metrô)
6 - Orange (Metrô)
7 - Ruby (CPTM)
8 - Diamond (CPTM)
9 - Emerald (CPTM)
10 - Turquoise (CPTM)
11 - Coral (CPTM)
12 - Sapphire (CPTM)
13 - Jade (CPTM)
15 - Silver (Metrô)
17 - Gold (Metrô)


15 and 17 are monorail systems.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 6 consortium stops all works on Line 6 due to difficulty in funding, caused by the corruption scandals they are involved in.
> 
> 
> 
> dinhojdal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Move SP retira máquinas dos canteiros de obras da Linha 6 – Laranja*
> 
> Após aviso de suspensão nas obras, empresa confirma que máquinas foram retiradas dos locais
> 
> Casas foram demolidas para construção da estação Brasilândia. Foto: Robson Ventura/Folhapress
> Publicado às 12h20
> 
> Por Gabriel Cabral
> 
> No início de setembro, a Move São Paulo, concessionária responsável pela construção, manutenção e operação da Linha 6 – Laranja do Metrô, em Parceria Público-Privada (PPP) com o Governo do Estado, sob gestão de Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), anunciou a suspensão das obras de construção da linha. “A interrupção foi feita por tempo indeterminado devido problemas financeiros”, já que, segundo a empresa, há dificuldades na contratação do financiamento em longo prazo com o Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES). Com a suspensão, não há mais data prevista para abertura da linha, que receberá cerca de R$ 9,69 bilhões em investimentos, sendo R$ 5,1 bilhões financiados pelo Estado.
> 
> Leitores enviaram à Folha Noroeste denuncias de que os terrenos das estações Santa Marina e Água Branca estavam vazios, sem maquinários. A concessionária confirmou a informação à reportagem, entretanto, ressaltou que “a vigilância patrimonial local, a ronda de segurança e o atendimento à comunidade continuam suas atividades”. Para início das obras, mais de 370 imóveis já havia sido desapropriados e demolidos.
> 
> Os moradores do entorno temem que as áreas tornem-se terrenos abandonados, funcionando de esconderijo para ladrões ou usuários de drogas. Em oito de setembro, a reportagem do G1 divulgou uma matéria em que conta ter visitado seis dos 15 canteiros das estações previstas na linha. Nos espaços da Brasilândia e Freguesia do Ó não havia vigilância.
> 
> Um relatório do Tribunal de Contas do Estado revelou que o governo errou na previsão do custo das desapropriações. O valor inicial estimado era de R$700 milhões, entretanto, agora, o número já passa de R$ 1 bilhão. A Move São Paulo é formada pelas seguintes empresas: Odebrecht, Queiroz Galvão, UTC Participações e Eco Realty Fundo de Investimentos. Todas são investigadas pela Operação Lava-Jato.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.folhanoroeste.com.br/not...-canteiros-de-obras-da-linha-6-?-laranja.html
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Brooklin station update
> 
> 
> 
> ed.seykota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acabei de receber essa foto. De hoje.
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 5 *- Brooklin station forumer update
> 
> 
> 
> ed.seykota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklin agora mesmo:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lorezo

whatsuplucas said:


> Yes.
> 
> 1 - Blue (Metrô)
> 2 - Green (Metrô)
> 3 - Red (Metrô)
> 4 - Yellow (Metrô)
> 5 - Lilac (Metrô)
> 6 - Bronze (Metrô)
> 7 - Ruby (CPTM)
> 8 - Diamond (CPTM)
> 9 - Emerald (CPTM)
> 10 - Turquoise (CPTM)
> 11 - Coral (CPTM)
> 12 - Sapphire (CPTM)
> 13 - Jade (CPTM)
> 15 - Silver (Metrô)
> 17 - Gold (Metrô)
> 
> 
> 15 and 17 are monorail systems.


Let me make two corrections if you don't mind:

1 - Blue (Metrô)
2 - Green (Metrô)
3 - Red (Metrô)
4 - Yellow (Metrô)
5 - Lilac (Metrô)
6 - Orange (Metrô)
7 - Ruby (CPTM)
8 - Diamond (CPTM)
9 - Emerald (CPTM)
10 - Turquoise (CPTM)
11 - Coral (CPTM)
12 - Sapphire (CPTM)
13 - Jade (CPTM)
15 - Silver (Metrô)
17 - Gold (Metrô)
18 - Bronze (Metrô - Monorail)


----------



## whatsuplucas

Lorezo said:


> Let me make two corrections if you don't mind:
> 
> 1 - Blue (Metrô)
> 2 - Green (Metrô)
> 3 - Red (Metrô)
> 4 - Yellow (Metrô)
> 5 - Lilac (Metrô)
> 6 - Orange (Metrô)
> 7 - Ruby (CPTM)
> 8 - Diamond (CPTM)
> 9 - Emerald (CPTM)
> 10 - Turquoise (CPTM)
> 11 - Coral (CPTM)
> 12 - Sapphire (CPTM)
> 13 - Jade (CPTM)
> 15 - Silver (Metrô)
> 17 - Gold (Metrô)
> 18 - Bronze (Metrô - Monorail)


Yup, I screwed it up. Will correct it. Thanks.


----------



## 437.001

Lorezo said:


> Let me make two corrections if you don't mind:
> [...]


If you don't mind, I do the same:

1 - Blue (Metrô)
2 - Green (Metrô)
3 - Red (Metrô)
4 - Yellow (Metrô)
5 - Lilac (Metrô)
6 - Orange (Metrô -under construction)
7 - Ruby (CPTM)
8 - Diamond (CPTM)
9 - Emerald (CPTM)
10 - Turquoise (CPTM)
11 - Coral (CPTM)
12 - Sapphire (CPTM)
13 - Jade (CPTM -under construction)
15 - Silver (Metrô - Monorail)
17 - Gold (Metrô - Monorail -under construction)
18 - Bronze (Metrô - Monorail -under planning)

Now that's totally correct.


----------



## malegi

What about Line 14 and 16 ?


----------



## 437.001

malegi said:


> What about Line 14 and 16 ?


Not yet.


----------



## Zaz965

new antonio joão station for line 8, cptm :cheers:


Ramos said:


> *2011* - Em novembro, é inaugurado ao lado da estação o parque Shopping Barueri.
> 
> 2012 - CPTM contrata Engevix para refazer projeto da estação. EMTU projeta um terminal de BRT ao lado de Antonio João;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projeto da EMTU para o terminal Antonio João
> http://www.emtu.sp.gov.br/emtu/empr...itano-cajamar-santana-do-parnaiba-barueri.fss
> 
> *2014* - Empresa administradora do shopping elabora projeto de nova estação;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projeto da estação Antonio João da empresa administradora do shopping
> http://somatecengenharia.com.br/portfolios/estacao-de-trem-da-cptm-antonio-joao/


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) * - line 5 update
> 
> 
> 
> Polar50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Novo vídeo do metro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed.seykota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklin hoje cedo:
> 
> Nao sou expert mas já estao concretando os poços?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 15 monorail update
> 
> 
> 
> ejsantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boa tarde, pessoal.
> Seguem algumas fotos que tirei no dia 28/11 da Estação Jd. Planalto.
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Santa Cruz station scheme
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://arte.folha.uol.com.br/cotidiano/2016/12/23/nova-santa-cruz/
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex Roney

So as of now what are the expected completion dates for the projects in Line 4,5,6,13,15 and 17.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 5 update
> 
> 
> 
> RenanRibeiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visão geral da Estação Campo Belo, com os trilhos da linha 17. Vi em algumas placas que a obra contempla um "Viaduto Santo Amaro". Será que será aqui?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras na superfície do VSE Roque Petrella foram finalizadas, já liberaram a calçada e limparam a área, só falta o paisagismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Brooklin também sem os tapumes/muros :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close
Click to expand...




mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail* - International Airport Line 13 to have Chinese-manufactured trains
> 
> 
> 
> Celso Jorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linha 13 da CPTM terá trens Chineses
> AUTOR: RENATO LOBO // JANEIRO 2, 2017 TWEETSHARE
> Publicação no Diário Oficial do Estado da conta de que o consórcio formado pela empresa chinesa Sifang e a brasileira Temoinsa devem fornecer 8 trens para Linha 13-Jade. O consórcio venceu a licitação por oferecer menor preço.
> 
> Participaram também da concorrência, a Hyundai Rotem e Caf, que ficaram em segundo e terceiro lugar, respectivamente, na disputa.
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/
> 
> Sei que vocês preferem uma certa padronização dos trens da CPTM e que eles têm que ficar parecidos com os CAFs e Rotem, mas eu ainda prefiro que esses novos trens que agora serão chineses, tenham um design semelhante a esse da foto para a Linha 13, só que eu duvido que a CPTM faria isso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a new trajectory for Line 13 has been revealed, connecting the line to central areas through Chácara Klabin (Line 2) station, underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsascoStation2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Novidades na L13! (Feliz Ano Novo!)
> 
> Traçado:
> 
> 
> Conexão com a rede:
> 
> 
> Etapas:
> 
> 
> Etapas2:
> 
> 
> Características:
> 
> 
> People Mover:
> 
> 
> Operação:
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.aeamesp.org.br/22semana/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2016/09/P3-Paulo-de-Magalhães.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mopc

Alex Roney said:


> So as of now what are the expected completion dates for the projects in Line 4,5,6,13,15 and 17.


Line 4 (phase 2 stations) - only 1 phase 2 station opened, the remaining may open later this year or in 2018 (Higienopolis and Oscar Freire) and the extension to Vila Sonia, with Vila Sonia and Morumbi stations, by 2019-2020

Line 5 - appears to be on track to open its first stations this year, and fully by late 2018. 

Line 6 - construction partly halted/slowed down due to Odebrecht (main contractor) involvement in corruption scandals and subsequent loss of credit lines. May open by 2022-2024(?)

Line 13 - seems on track to open by 2018

Line 15 - extension to Sao Mateus may open by 2018/2019 - extension to Cidade Tiradentes

Line 17 - may open by 2019 (first section, 8 stations)


----------



## 437.001

mopc said:


> Line 4 (phase 2 stations) - only 1 phase 2 station opened, the remaining may open later this year or in 2018 (Higienopolis and Oscar Freire) and the extension to Vila Sonia, with Vila Sonia and Morumbi stations, by 2019-2020


First Higienópolis-Mackenzie. Then Óscar Freire. Then Sâo Paulo-Morumbi. Last Vila Sônia.

Finally all the four planned stations on line 4 are under construction, or have seen works restart. 
Hopefully they will suffer no more delays.



mopc said:


> Line 5 - appears to be on track to open its first stations this year, and fully by late 2018.


The extension will imply the opening of Alto de Boa Vista, Borba Gato, and Brooklin stations.
The remainder till Chácara Klabin is less advanced.

But on the other hand, class P trains have still not finished their CBTC tests, and they should have started operating by September. Something's not ok with that.
And the CBTC for line 5 was awarded to Bombardier, who don't exactly have a clean record on that...



mopc said:


> Line 6 - construction partly halted/slowed down due to Odebrecht (main contractor) involvement in corruption scandals and subsequent loss of credit lines. May open by 2022-2024(?)


Better to scrap any dates. Remember the case of line 4...



mopc said:


> Line 13 - seems on track to open by 2018


Touch wood.



mopc said:


> Line 15 - extension to Sao Mateus may open by 2018/2019 - extension to Cidade Tiradentes


The CBTC signalling was awarded to Bombardier, like on line 5. Touch wood.
Once they open from Oratório till Sâo Mateus, next step will be Sâo Mateus-Iguatemi. As for any extension beyond Iguatemi, I'm pessimistic.



mopc said:


> Line 17 - may open by 2019 (first section, 8 stations)


That is, from Morumbi station (connection to line 9) to Congonhas, via Campo Belo (connection to line 5).


----------



## Alex Roney

mopc said:


> Line 4 (phase 2 stations) - only 1 phase 2 station opened, the remaining may open later this year or in 2018 (Higienopolis and Oscar Freire) and the extension to Vila Sonia, with Vila Sonia and Morumbi stations, by 2019-2020
> 
> Line 5 - appears to be on track to open its first stations this year, and fully by late 2018.
> 
> Line 6 - construction partly halted/slowed down due to Odebrecht (main contractor) involvement in corruption scandals and subsequent loss of credit lines. May open by 2022-2024(?)
> 
> Line 13 - seems on track to open by 2018
> 
> Line 15 - extension to Sao Mateus may open by 2018/2019 - extension to Cidade Tiradentes
> 
> Line 17 - may open by 2019 (first section, 8 stations)


So 2017 will be another year with not many inaugurations and 2018-2019 should be the year of expansion.


----------



## whatsuplucas

Alex Roney said:


> So 2017 will be another year with not many inaugurations and 2018-2019 should be the year of expansion.


A bunch of Line 5 stations are scheduled to open later this year but the line will only be completed by next year.

Also, 2018 is a key year because of state/presidential elections and you know what that means.


----------



## Zaz965

airport guarulhos station line 13








http://forum.contatoradar.com.br/in...rto-de-cumbica-comeca-a-ser-construido/page-3


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Moema station update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pois é, eu mesmo não coloco crédito para meu site por achar redundante e não querer utilizar o fórum como divulgação dele. Mas o Google já vive demais do trabalho dos outros. Não custa promover um pouco de justiça com a fonte original...:lol:
> 
> Aproveitando, duas fotos desta semana da estação Moema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital São Paulo & AACD Servidor stations:
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos da página do Facebook que o Felipef encontrou semana passada:
> 
> Estação Hospital São Paulo (não começam a concretar os pisos do poço principal...hno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação AACD-Servidor (essa já 'nos finalmentes')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Obra-Linha-5-Metrô/225526514236388
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BONUS: trains near Santo Amaro bridge-station
> 
> 
> 
> ed.seykota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passando varios!
> 
> Tem varias pessoas na plataforma.
> 
> 3min entre uma composicao e outra (em uma medicao)
> 
> Vi um adesivo de bicicleta no primeiro vagão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 5 - Eucaliptos station update
> 
> 
> 
> Julio CAF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Eucaliptos, de ontem (14/01/2016).
> 
> Vista sentido Largo 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso Mezanino - Plataforma em concreto (diferente dos metais que estamos acostumados na L2 e L4):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iluminação natural; ponta oposta, da plataforma, à cúpula de vidro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Túnel sentido Klabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe da via
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mezanino antes de sair da estação, vista inferior da cúpula de vidro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista superior; onde claramente será a cúpula de vidro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe da estação com Shopping ao fundo. O acesso ao lado do shopping (acesso Imarés) será do lado das árvores do lado direito da imagem, acesso não aparece na foto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poços circulares para permitir ventilação e luz natural no 1° mezanino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poço para edifício tecnico-operacional (ao lado do edifício pré moldado em andamento).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Facebook.
> 
> 
> Moema não esta muito atrás de Eucaliptos.
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 - Brooklin station name totem placed outside station. Opening of section may occur this half of the year (first half of 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elias Martins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS - New Line 5 yerd "Guido Caloi"
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Brooklin station visited by state governor. He promised to deliver 9 of the 10 new stations this year, and the final one (Campo Belo) in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre a visita do Alckmin, o governador deu a entender uma coisa na declaração dele e os comunicados oficiais outra. Enquanto o release fala em nove estações este ano (três em julho e mais seis em dezembro), o Alckmin disse o seguinte, segundo o próprio site do governo:
> 
> "Em julho, nós vamos entregar três estações: Brooklin, Alto da Boa Vista e Borba Gato. *Ainda este ano, entregaremos, ao todo, seis estações*”, afirmou Alckmin durante a visita.
> 
> Lembro, inclusive, de ter sugerido isso aqui no fórum, uma inauguração em quatro fases:
> 
> 1 - Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato e Brooklin
> 2 - Eucaliptos, Moema e AACD (devido ao estacionamento de trens, que serviria para mudança de via antes de chegar a última estação)
> 3 - Hosp. SP, Santa Cruz e Chácara Klabin
> 4 - Campo Belo.
> 
> Me parece mais prudente levar a linha até AACD e ganhar experiência com sua operação antes de interligar com a 1 e a 2, mas pode ter sido um erro dele. De qualquer forma, ainda acho que é uma previsão otimista. Não vejo as três primeiras operando antes do fim do ano.
> 
> Aliás, o governador prometeu os trens da Frota P operando no Carnaval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...a-5-lilas-estacao-brooklin-esta-98-concluida/
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 (International Airport) update
> 
> 
> 
> Julio CAF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agora a pouco, a CPTM divulgou um vídeo do andamento das obras do mês de Janeiro na sua página oficial no Facebook. Segue algumas screens retirado do vídeo:
> 
> Estação Engenheiro Goulart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Guarulhos - CECAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Aeroporto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Facebook
Click to expand...


----------



## alesmarv

Google Maps 3d purple line u/c

https://www.google.ca/maps/@-23.6007432,-46.6633186,381a,20y,161.17h,44.96t/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e2

https://www.google.ca/maps/@-23.6051256,-46.670752,369a,20y,161.17h,59.57t/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e2

https://www.google.ca/maps/@-23.6354175,-46.6989469,255a,20y,77.87h,71.31t/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e2

https://www.google.ca/maps/@-23.6266581,-46.6852531,111a,20y,265.61h,71.38t/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e2

Line purple and 17? u/c 
https://www.google.ca/maps/@-23.6158414,-46.6795354,130a,20y,224.66h,71.36t/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e2


Line 17 u/c ? 

https://www.google.ca/maps/@-23.6233944,-46.683765,210a,20y,77.87h,71.33t/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e2


Did not realize google maps 3rd has gotten so good. Anyways I will leave the rest of the exploring for everyone else. Looks like the imagery is fairly up to date.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 13 (International Airport Guarulhos) update, Airport Station
> 
> 
> 
> SavianoMarcio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *077)* Vista geral da estação Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *078)* Ficou muito bem feito o acabamento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *079)* A janela a direita será a conexão com o peoplemover no projeto básico, isso quanto a GRU tiver condições de realiza-lo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *080)* Muito espaçoso tambem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *081)* Piso podotátil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *082)* Galera que veio com a gente. Só engenheiro, geólogo, estudante, só eu ilustrador e entusiasta... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *083)* Bela vistas também.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *070) Agora a ESTAÇÃO AEROPORTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *071)* Fachada em acabamento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *072)* Duas escadas rolantes e uma fixa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *073)* Daí para frente é da conta da GRU. Mas os sistemas de incêndio, água e esgoto do acesso estarão conectados a rede deles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *074)* Poço do elevador e espaços que ficarão para a concessionária do Aerporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *075)* Esse também.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *076)*
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Brooklin station Instagram update. Three new stations will probably open on line 5 still this year, Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato and Brooklin. Brooklin will provide transfer to the Brooklin-Diadema-Sao Mateus Rapid Bus System.
> 
> The current date given for opening of these 3 stations is around July this year (2017).
> 
> The remaining stations have the problem that the station after Brooklin, Campo Belo, is the least advanced one, with more than one year of construction ahead for sure. So Eucaliptos, Moema, AACD Servidor, Hospital Sao Paulo, Santa Cruz and Chácara Klábin may open before Campo Belo, but probably on restricted hours/service because the intermediate station Campo Belo will be the last one completed.
> 
> So full service on Line 5 won't happen until late 2018, most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fernandobrisolla.com/
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 new CAF train enters operations
> 
> 
> 
> Alberto Pardinho said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghostpoet

dimlys1994 said:


> Taken from Brazilian transport thread:


How many such CAF trains were ordered and when?

Thnx!

Ghostpoet


----------



## EMArg

Pictures on the Sâo Paulo Metro:


----------



## EMArg

^^


In HD:


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - New Hyundai-Rotem train in tests


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 - first tests with train in the new section to Brooklin station
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Em Klabin era visita para qualquer interessado. Em Brooklin foi o evento em que o governador anunciou o início da operação do CBTC durante os dias úteis e fez a viagem teste "oficial", o que estava programado para o dia 10 e não rolou.
> 
> A viagem foi bem lenta, mal passamos de 20 km/h. Fomos e voltamos pela via 2 (sentido Klabin) e realmente o trecho é bem suave. Me chamou a atenção a infiltração de água em alguns trechos (no vídeo que gravei vai dar pra ver o operador ligando o limpador perto de Adolfo).
> 
> Alto da Boa Vista e Borba Gato são bem escuras e têm aquela "mini-plataforma" externa onde estão colocando a tubulação de ventilação. Elas estão até que num estágio bom, mas não acho que fiquem prontas até julho nesse ritmo.
> 
> Já Brooklin é uma bela estação mesmo. Muita iluminação natural e o tempo para percorrê-la não é tão grande quanto pensei. Falta basicamente as portas de plataforma.
> 
> Reparei que aquela plaquinha do CBTC entre os trilhos ainda não foi instalada, só há o suporte por enquanto. Infelizmente, não deu para perguntar muita coisa porque táva uma muvuca só de funcionários, pessoal de partidos e das empresas envolvidas.
> 
> Seguem as fotos que fiz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olha aí, Seykota, porcamente editado por mim. Pedi para grudar a Gopro no para-brisa, mas não deixaram, aí o jeito foi esse...:lol:
> 
> Teve até parada na estação Borba Gato para pegar um funcionário! Primeiro passageiro da estação até onde se sabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Campo Belo station (transfer to monorail line 17) and new "teaser" on-board map for line 5 expansion
> 
> 
> 
> vitinhooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Campo Belo hoje (24/05), fotos enviadas por um amigo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xandaumgv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoje peguei a frota nova umas 18:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Santa Cruz station update
> 
> 
> 
> Marcio Staffa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Santa Cruz.
> 
> As obras seguem todo a vapor!
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Moema station update :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> Honda Power said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fotinhas novas de Moema! Só tirei três, pois não dava pra variar muito o ângulo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agora, criando uma linha imaginária a partir das saídas de ventilação e do poço de entrada, parece que a calçada não será tão larga assim, nem que haverá recuo para embarque e desembarque de passageiros. E a rua que foi fechada, em teoria, pode ser reaberta, já que estão fechando tudo da estação sob a mesma.
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 1 train derails near Jabaquara terminus, right on the track switch it seems
> 
> 
> 
> Julio CAF said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Os trens da linha 1- Azul estão circulando com velocidade reduzida e maior tempo de parada.*
> 
> A circulação está interrompida entre as estações Jabaquara e Saúde.
> Imagens do trem que descarrilou próximo a estação Jabaquara
> 
> �� Márcia rietman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/metrospnoticiando/posts/669707319891162
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - updates on Borba Gato and Brooklin stations
> 
> 
> 
> RenanRibeiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Domingão, céu azul, sol... perfeito pra um update nas obras :cheers:
> 
> Borba Gato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooklin
> 
> Não sei se já tinham divulgado aqui mas retiraram aquele poste bem na frente da estação :banana:
> 
> Antes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horários de operação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bicicletário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessa parte aqui também retiraram os postes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campo Belo
> 
> Estrutura do Viaduto
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Borba Gato station update
> 
> 
> 
> LucianoFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Borba Gato agora....
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 extension official update
> 
> 
> 
> Issun said:
> 
> 
> 
> O Metrô liberou algumas fotos de junho, algumas bastante surpreendentes! :cheers:
> Abaixo segue as mais interessantes:
> 
> *Estação Chácara Klabin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Santa Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Hospital São Paulo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação AACD-Servidor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Moema*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Eucaliptos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Campo Belo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Brooklin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Borba Gato*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Alto da Boa Vista*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pátio Guido Caloi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/obras/linha-5-lilas/galeria-fotos/2017.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail update
> 
> 
> 
> Issun said:
> 
> 
> 
> O Metrô liberou algumas fotos de junho! Abaixo algumas das mais interessantes:
> 
> *Estação Congonhas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Jardim Aeroporto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Brooklin Paulista*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Vereador José Diniz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Campo Belo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Vila Cordeiro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Chucri Zaidam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/obras/linha-17-ouro/galeria-fotos/2017.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - More Line 17 Monorail updates
> 
> 
> 
> RenanRibeiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Algumas fotos de ontem (18/06):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Jardim Aeroporto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigas sobre o viaduto da Washington Luís
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe da viga curvada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Brooklin Paulista (a.k.a. Favela do Canão)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguém sabe a função dessa estrutura que fica entre Brooklin Paulista e Vereador José Diniz? "Track Switch"? Trem reserva para os horários de pico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Vereador José Diniz
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deduzo que rolou alguma visita hoje com representantes de perfis em redes sociais. Além do ViaTrolebus, o Tiago postou uma foto no Instagram e ainda adiantou que os testes com os trens começarão em duas semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tdcosta100/
> 
> No perfil do ViaTrolebus, dá para ver um material que parece ser das PSDs na Estação Brooklin. Alguém confirma? Atualizando, acho que é o desmonte dos andaimes que existiam ali...:sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já em Borba Gato reparem na borda da plataforma. Parece não haver aquele degrau para as portas de plataforma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/viatrolebus/
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus - Line 17 monorail + Line 5 Campo Belo station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uma imagem intrigante. Exceto pela foto do pátio, o restante não ficou claro para mim
> 
> Em sentido horário, meus palpites:
> 
> - Ligação subterrânea entre as estações Campo Belo
> - Pátio Água Espraiada
> - Novamente a ligação subterrânea entre Campo Belo
> - Túnel de ligação com o aeroporto de Congonhas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/saulocastros/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> more
> 
> 
> 
> Tiago Costa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Já peço desculpas pela quantidade de fotos e ângulos semelhantes. Busquei cortar ao máximo, mas é difícil já que não tirei 500+ fotos, foram apenas 126 hehehe. Mas seguem aí as fotos da visita às obras da Linha 5, estações Brooklin e Borba Gato:
> 
> 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 89 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99 -
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 "International Airport" update - first rails spotted
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trilhos!...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/adaoimpjunior/?hl=en
Click to expand...


----------



## 437.001

*SAO PAULO | Metro and monorail extensions and new stations*

According to the website *viatrolebus* (May 20, 2017 -article in Portuguese-), this is the current official calendar of openings for the extension of line 5-Lilac. 

*Line 5-Lilac:*

-Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato and Brooklin stations: July-August 2017 officially (actually more likely August-September 2017... if all goes well)
-Brooklin to Chácara Klabin (excepting Campo Belo station): late 2017-early 2018 (actually more likely 2018)
-Campo Belo station: 2018 (actually more likely 2019)

Also according to the website *viatrolebus* (June 23, 2017 -article in Portuguese-), this is the new official calendar of openings of extensions and new stations for line 4-Yellow, 15-Silver, 6-Orange, 17-Gold.

*Line 4-Yellow:*

-Higienopolis-Mackenzie station: end of 2017 (I find it likely)
-Oscar Freire station: March 2018 (I find it likely)
-Sao Paulo-Morumbi station: July 2018 (I'm not sure about this)
-Vila Sonia station: 2019 (I'm not sure about this)

*Line 15-Silver (monorail):*

-Oratório to Sao Mateus (8 stations): March 2018 (I'm not sure about this)
-Sao Mateus to Iguatemi: 2020 (I'm not sure about this)

*Line 17-Gold (monorail)* and *line 6-Orange* are having trouble with justice. 
Delayed and with no date by now. Particularly line 6-Orange.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...or-operating-concession-bids.html?channel=536

*São Paulo extends deadline for operating concession bids*
July 06, 2017










_THE government of São Paulo has postponed bidding for the public-private partnership (PPP) concession to operate lines 5 and 17 of the Brazilian city’s metro network from July 4 until September 28_

São Paulo’s governor Mr Geraldo Alckmin says he wants to give bidders more time to prepare their proposals. The terms of concessions have not been altered, and the minimum bid remains Reais 189.6m ($US 60.2m) and the government expects Reais 3bn of investments during the 20-year concession term. The estimated total value of the contract is Reais 10.8bn, which equates to the total value of fare income and non-operational revenue

...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passadinha pela Linha 13 esta semana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que é a subestação de energia
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 13 (international airport) - CECAP station
> 
> 
> 
> MatheusObst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Cecap vista do Hotel Matiz. Foto tirada no dia 09 de julho de 2017.
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 monorail has vehicle going on first tests to new stations. A total of 8 new stations will open by early 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> sergiomazzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adivinhem se eu curti esse deslocamento para leste! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]P1370326 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370328 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370330 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370333 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370334 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370335 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370343 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370344 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370350 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370361 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370362 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370366 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370368 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370372 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370373 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370376 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370378 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370379 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370388 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370390 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370393 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370397 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370402 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370405 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370409 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1370429 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> P1370434 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas-Sousa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mopc

For rail fans only



Issun said:


> Vamos aos vídeos interessantes e épicos do momento! :cheers:opcorn:


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Rolling stock*



437.001 said:


> *CPTM rolling stock*
> 
> Class 1600 withdrawn. RIP (or about time, for those who prefer it that way)
> 
> Class 1400 almost withdrawn. No 1400 train runs, but they're still available just in case.


I stand corrected. Class 1400 withdrawn too.

Here's a video in which you can see both class 1400 and 1600 running.


----------



## 437.001

*News*

*METRO*

:siren: *Line 5-Lilac* :siren:

-Extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin advancing at a very fast pace.
-Imminent inauguration, it seems. If that means starting service or not, it is still unclear. 
-Three new stations: Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato, Brooklin.


----------



## 437.001

437.001 said:


> *METRO*
> 
> :siren: *Line 5-Lilac* :siren:
> 
> -Extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin advancing at a very fast pace.
> -Imminent inauguration, it seems. If that means starting service or not, it is still unclear.
> -Three new stations: Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato, Brooklin.


Wednesday 6 September seems to be the date? To be confirmed.


----------



## 437.001

*News*



437.001 said:


> Wednesday 6 September seems to be the date? To be confirmed.


:siren: Wednesday 6 September confirmed. :siren:

Stations *Alto da Boa Vista*, *Borba Gato*, *Brooklin*.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO & CPTM | Statistics July 2017 (Lines 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15)*

*Average passengers per day and station on July 2017*

Passengers counted are those coming from the street or from another metro or CPTM line.

Source: *CMSP* and *CPTM*.


Sadly, I found no data for metro L4 (which is operated by ViaQuatro).

There are three other stations which don't appear on these stats.
These are Engenheiro Goulart (L12), which was closed for works (and will reappear next month), and also Santa Rita (L8) and Amador Bueno (L8), which are both free of charge (go figure...).

Stations in *bold* are transfer to other metro or CPTM lines.

*245,000=Sé (L3)*
*229,000=Sé (L1)*
*180,000=Palmeiras-Barra Funda (L3)*
*169,279=Brás (L10+L11+L12)*
*156,000=Luz (L1)*
*150,097=Luz (L7+L11)*
*138,000=República (L3)*
*137,546=Palmeiras-Barra Funda (L7+L8)*
*132,848=Pinheiros (L9)*
*128,000=Consolaçâo (L2)*
*101,000=Paraíso (L1)*
*93,000==Brás (L3)*
*90,000==Corinthians-Itaquera (L3)*
*87,000==Tatuapé (L3)*
84,000==Jabaquara (L1)
*78,000==Ana Rosa (L1)*
*77,000==Santo Amaro (L5)*
*76,065==Santo Amaro (L9)*
76,000==Sâo Bento (L1)
74,000==Anhangabaú (L3)
72,262==Guaianazes (L11)
*72,000==Ana Rosa (L2)*
*67,000==Paraíso (L2)*
64,000==Tucuruvi (L1)
64,000==Artur Alvim (L3)
*63,090==Tatuapé (L11+L12)*
62,000==Capâo Redondo (L5)
61,000==Portuguesa-Tietê (L1)
60,773==Grajaú (L9) 
60,000==Santana (L1)
*59,100==Tamanduateí (L10)*
*57,000==Tamanduateí (L2)*
56,000==Santa Cruz (L1)
55,000==Brigadeiro (L2)
53,920==Santo André (L10)
*52,674==Osasco (L8+L9)*
50,000==Trianon-MASP (L2)
46,000==Carrâo (L3)
*46,000==Vila Prudente (L2)*
43,755==Mauá (L10)
42,000==Belém (L3)
36,000==Conceiçâo (L1)
36,000==Sacomâ (L2)
35,000==Penha (L3)
35,000==Marechal Deodoro (L3)
*33,049==Corinthians-Itaquera (L11)*
33,000==Saúde (L1)
32,000==Bresser-Moóca (L3)
31,180==Francisco Morato (L7)
31,068==Vila Olímpia (L9)
31,000==Santa Cecília (L3)
29,318==Suzano (L11)
29,140==Itaim Paulista (L12)
29,098==Morumbi (L9)
29,000==Vergueiro (L1)
28,977==Lapa (L7)
28,000==Armênia (L1)
28,000==Vila Matilde (L3)
27,792==Sâo Caetano (L10)
27,323==Carapicuíba (L8)
27,000==Clínicas (L2)
27,000==Campo Limpo (L5)
26,949==Itapevi (L8)
26,000==Liberdade (L1)
26,000==Sâo Joaquim (L1)
25,000==Pedro II (L3)
25,000==Largo Treze (L5)
24,000==Vila Mariana (L1)
24,000==Guilhermina-Esperança (L3)
24,000==Vila Madalena (L2)
23,022==Lapa (L8)
23,000==Patriarca (L3)
22,612==Barueri (L8)
22,010==Ferraz de Vasconcelos (L11)
20,532==Franco da Rocha (L7)
20,306==Berrini (L9)
20,000==Praça da Árvore (L1)
19,908==Perus (L7)
19,000==Sâo Judas (L1)
18,291==Dom Bosco (L11)
18,000==Giovanni Gronchi (L5)
17,000==Alto do Ipiranga (L2)
16,943==Jardim Romano (L12)
16,214==General Miguel Costa (L8)
15,882==Ribeirâo Pires (L10)
15,784==José Bonifacio (L11)
15,753==Itaquaquecetuba (L12)
15,643==Domingos de Moraes (L8)
15,523==Granja Julieta (L9)
15,473==Imperatriz Leopoldina (L8)
15,005==Jaraguá (L7)
15,000==Parada Inglesa (L1)
14,977==Hebraica-Rebouças (L9)
14,161==Sâo Miguel Paulista (L12)
14,000==Tiradentes (L1)
14,000==Santos-Imigrantes (L2)
13,826==Jurubatuba (L9)
13,701==Cidade Jardim (L9)
13,604==Jandira (L8)
13,534==Pirituba (L7)
13,530==Socorro (L9)
13,498==Jardim Helena-Vila Mara (L12)
13,479==Primavera-Interlagos (L9)
13,000==Jardim Sâo Paulo-Ayrton Senna (L1)
13,000==Carandiru (L1)
12,358==Antônio Gianetti Neto (L11)
12,000==Poá (L11)
12,000==Sumaré-Sant. Nª. Sª. Fátima (L2)
11,800==Caieiras (L7)
11,539==Villa Lobos-Jaguaré (L9)
11,538==Antônio Joâo (L8)
11,447==Comandante Sampaio (L8)
11,049==Engenheiro Manoel Feio (L12)
*10,372==Presidente Altino (L8+L9)*
10,340==Mogi das Cruzes (L11)
9,656===Estudantes (L11)
9,374===Ipiranga (L10)
9,000===Vila das Belezas (L5)
9,000===Adolfo Pinheiro (L5)
*9,000===Vila Prudente (L15)*
8,804===Rio Grande da Serra (L10)
*8,743===Calmon Viana (L11+L12)*
8,619===Autódromo (L9)
8,511===Júlio Prestes (L8)
8,263===Utinga (L10)
8,000===Oratório (L15)
7,991===Baltazar Fidélis (L7)
7,837===Jundiaí (L7)
7,806===Guapituba (L10)
7,458===Vila Aurora (L7)
7,448===Prefeito Saladino (L10)
7,258===Aracaré (L12)
6,910===Comendador Ermelino (L12)
6,573===USP Leste (L12)
6,523===Cidade Universitária (L9)
6,485===Jardim Silveira (L8)
6,479===Jundiapeba (L11)
6,305===Braz Cubas (L11)
6,099===Juventus-Moóca (L10)
6,000===Chácara Klabin (L2)
5,936===CEASA (L9)
5,887===Capuava (L10)
5,723===Água Branca (L7)
5,591===Engenheiro Cardoso (L8)
5,413===Piqueri (L7)
4,787===Quitaúna (L8)
3,194===Campo Limpo Paulista (L7)
3,160===Vila Clarice (L7)
2,980===Jardim Belval (L8)
2,045===Sagrado Coraçâo (L8)
1,914===Santa Terezinha (L8)
1,678===Várzea Paulista (L7)
1,515===Botujuru (L7)


----------



## mopc

*LINE 5 - first three new stations ready to open this week*



RMeier said:


> Acredito que essas fotos dão uma boa ideia do resultado do projeto das três estações...:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/marco_r_oliveira_/


----------



## paulista1978

Some SSC brazilians forumers were invited to the inauguration


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

Inauguration today at 10:00 (AM) of the new extension of line 5-Lilac.
Stations *Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato, Brooklin*.

Someone has already updated the map, but we still don't know wether these three stations will start operating today or not (but that will be answered in a few hours anyway)...










Source: *[url]www.urbanrail.net*[/url]


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

The three new stations on line 5-Lilac (*Alto da Boa Vista*, *Borba Gato*, *Brooklin*) have opened today. 

For now, they will open only as a free-of-charge test service shuttle, Monday to Saturday from 10:00 to 15:00.
Passengers arriving at Adolfo Pinheiro from Brooklin and wishing to continue on a train bound for Capâo Redondo will have to change platform and pay.
Passengers arriving at Adolfo Pinheiro from Capâo Redondo and wishing to continue on a train bound for Brooklin will have to change platform and continue for free.

And now, here's some appetizer. 

Class P rolling stock arriving at *Alto da Boa Vista* station.



RenanRibeiro said:


>




Class P rolling stock departing from *Borba Gato* station.



Gabriel Sobreira said:


>




Class P rolling stock arriving at *Brooklin* station.



AlexT said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

*Brooklin station (I)*



RMeier said:


> 1 - P10 na via 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - A "cola" do Alckmin


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

*Brooklin station (II)*



Infraholic said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

*Borba Gato station (I)*



RMeier said:


> 3 - A bolha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - Toblerone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 - Acesso principal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 - Vista da Adolfo Pinheiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 - Bilheteria e bloqueios ao fundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 - Escadas do acesso principal e três elementos suspeitos à esquerda...:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 - Coitado do Borba Gato, não viu nada do que aconteceu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - Acesso da rua Estilo Barroco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - O prédio mais horrendo da linha e o paraciclo, vulgo mini-bicicletário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 - Pistas prontas, mas a baia da esquerda ainda está bloqueada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 - O "Band-aid" do acesso Adolfo Pinheiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 - Túnel do acesso para a rua Estilo Barroco. Reparem o elevador no meio do caminho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.1 - Vista para o acesso principal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.2 - P10


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

*Borba Gato station (II)*



Infraholic said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

*Alto da Boa Vista station (I)*



RMeier said:


> *Alto da Boa Vista*
> 
> 15 - Plataforma (cof, cof) de Alto da Boa Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 - Mezanino (sinto cheiro de pão de queijo em 2018...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 - A bolha 2, a vingança
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 - Comunicação visual "padrão"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 - Vista geral da entrada de ABV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - Praça "Saara"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 - Iluminação é boa nessa área
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 - Acesso secundário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.1 - Escadona do acesso secundário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 - Como gastar dinheiro público sem utilidade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 - Nesse bicicletário a bike ainda foge um pouco da chuva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 - Bloqueios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 - Coisa linda, que ganhe mais risquinhos coloridos em breve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 - Toblerone com a embalagem aberta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 - Túnel do acesso secundário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 - Da plataforma até a laje do térreo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 - Pisos que o Geraldo vai pagar do bolso quando instarem as PSDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 - Departamento importantíssimo que queria experimentar mas não deu tempo...:shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32- Exposição
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 - Povo esperando o Geraldo chegar


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

*Alto da Boa Vista station (II)*



Infraholic said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO & CPTM | Possible next openings*

Ok, so after yesterday opened an extension of line 5-Lilac with three more stations, what next?

Here is a hint at what could be next, but everything, even though there are official dates and deadlines, everything, I insist, could be altered (or not)...

_____________________________________________________________


_*2017*_

*December 2017*

*Metro Line 5-Lilac*

-Extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin (Campo Belo station excepted), 6 stations (Eucaliptos, Moema, AACD-Servidor, Hospital Sâo Paulo, Santa Cruz, Chácara Klabin). :sly:
_Personal opinion: unlikely for the whole six stations, feasible (maybe) if they opened only three of them, but I'm doubtful that that can be achieved without the Guido Caloi depot, which is not very advanced yet. Early 2018 would have been a more realistic date for the whole six stations._

*Metro Line 4-Yellow*

-New Higienópolis-Mackenzie station. 
_Personal opinion: feasible. Only a catastrophe could delay it. However, ABOUT TIME!!!_

=============================================== 


_*2018*_

*March 2018*

*Metro Line 4-Yellow*

-New Oscar Freire station. 
_Personal opinion: feasible. I think it could even be opened before that date... if all goes well. This station is opening much too late, though._

*Monorail Line 15-Silver*

-Extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus, 8 stations (São Lucas, Camilo Haddad, Vila Tolstoi, Vila União, Jardim Planalto, Sapopemba, Fazenda da Juta, 
São Mateus) 
_Personal opinion: likely, if all goes well. Test runs have started._

*CPTM new Line 13-Jade*

-Section from Engenheiro Goulart to Aeroporto-Guarulhos, 2 stations (Guarulhos-CECAP, Aeroporto-Guarulhos). 
_Personal opinion: likely, if they keep up the good work. They've been fast and constant with this one._

*July 2018*

*Metro Line 4-Yellow*

-Extension from Butantâ to Sâo Paulo-Morumbi, 1 station (Sâo Paulo-Morumbi) :sly:
_Personal opinion: not sure they'll make it unless they FLY._ 

*December 2018*

*Metro Line 5-Lilac*

-Campo Belo station. :sly:
_Personal opinion: could be, could be not. Not sure._

=============================================== 


_*2019*_

*July 2019*

*Monorail new Line 17-Gold*

-Section from Morumbi to Jardim Aeroporto + branch from Brooklin Paulista to Congonhas, 8 stations (Morumbi, Chucri Zaidan, Vila Cordeiro, Campo Belo, Vereador José Diniz, Brooklin Paulista, Congonhas, Jardim Aeroporto). :sly:
_Personal opinion: could be, could be not. As of now, I find it a bit unlikely as Morumbi station has not even started (and it will be a bit complicated as it's next to the river Pinheiros), and although the Água Espraiada depot could very well be finished in time, there is not a sign of a train... yet._

*November 2019*

_*Metro Line 4-Yellow*_

-Extension from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia, 1 station (Vila Sônia). :sly:
_Personal opinion: could be, could be not. The station is not advanced, but if they don't stop, they could make it._

===============================================


_*2021*_

*March 2021*

*Monorrail Line 15-Silver*

-Extension from Sâo Mateus to Iguatemi, 1 station (Iguatemi). :sly:
_Personal opinion: they haven't started to build the station yet, but there's time.... as long as they start works sooner than later. Could be, could be not._

*Somewhere in 2021 (allegedly)*

*CPTM Line 9-Emerald*

-Extension from Grajaú to Varginha, 2 stations (Mendes-Vila Natal, Varginha). :sly:
_Personal opinion: works are halted because of lack of funding... Could be, could be not. Not unfeasible in the slightest, this one's only a matter of finding the money._

===============================================

_*2023*_

*Somewhere in 2023 (allegedly)*

*Metro new Line 6-Orange*

-Section from Brasilândia to Sâo Joaquim, 15 stations (Brasilândia, Vila Cardoso, Itaberaba, Joâo Paulo I, Freguesia do Ó, Santa Marina, Agua Branca, 
SESC-Pompéia, Perdizes, PUC-Cardoso de Almeida, Angélica-Pacaembú, Higienópolis-Mackenzie, 14 bis, Bela Vista, Sâo Joaquim). 
_Personal opinion: Not very likely. Works were halted because of lack of funding and a corruption scandal that hit Odebrecht, who had the concession for this line. If they can't find a new company who takes things over instead of Odebrecht, this project will be half-dead, as works were at an initial stage._

_____________________________________________________________


*NO DATE* 

Some other projects have been postponed (if not shelved...), and not have no data at all, or they've simply lost priority, or they're still at a planning stage and no date can be assured at all for them. 

These are the following.

-Monorail new Line 17-Gold, section Morumbi-Paraisópolis-Sâo Paulo/Morumbi. 
_Personal opinion: shelved?_

-Monorail new Line 17-Gold, section Jardim Aeroporto-Jabaquara. 
_Personal opinion: shelved?_

-Monorail Line 15-Silver, extension Iguatemi-Hospital Cidade Tiradentes. 
_Personal opinion: problems with the width of an avenue. To be shelved or modified?_

-Monorail new Line 18-Bronze, section Tamanduateí-Afonsina-Djalma Dutra. 
_Personal opinion: no idea. This one had works almost started, but then the allocated government money never came..._

-Metro Line 2-Green, extension Vila Prudente-Anália Franco-Penha-Dutra. 
_Personal opinion: will take time, but it is a must._ 

-Metro new Line 6-Orange, extension Sâo Joaquim-Anália Franco-Cidade Líder. 
_Personal opinion: will take time, but it is a must._

-Metro Line 4-Yellow, extension Vila Sônia-Largo do Taboâo.
_Personal opinion: shelved?_

-Metro Line 5-Lilac, extension Capâo Redondo-Jardim Ângela.
_Personal opinion: shelved?_

-Metro new Line 19-Sky-blue, section Campo Belo-Hélio Pellegrino-Brigadeiro-Bela Vista-Anhangabaú-Sâo Bento-Vila Maria-Dutra-Guarulhos/Bosque Maia. 
_Personal opinion: will take time, but it is a must._

-Metro new Line 20-Pink, section Lapa-Cerro Corá-Faria Lima-Rebouças-Hélio Pellegrino-Moema-Sâo Judas-Afonsina. 
_Personal opinion: will take time, but is is a must._

-Metro Line 2-Green, extension Vila Madalena-Cerro Corá. 
_Personal opinion: to open as part of the section Lapa-Faria Lima of Line 20-Pink._

-Monorail Line 15-Silver, extension Vila Prudente-Ipiranga. 
_Personal opinion: seems to be given attention, but quietly. I find it very very likely that this will be the next project to have a date..._

-Metro new Line 22-Bordeaux, section Rebouças-Hebraica/Rebouças-Butantâ-Cotia. 
_Personal opinion: seems to be given more and more attention._

^^
Some of these will probably be shelved for good, others will be given green light, others will perhaps be modified.

_____________________________________________________________


*RUMOURED*

_Personal opinion: CPTM new Line 13-Jade extension from Engenheiro Goulart to Sâo Carlos, Ipiranga or Chácara Klabin. It WILL go to at least one of these three._

_Personal opinion: Metro Line 5-Lilac extension from Chácara Klabin to somewhere north or northeast. Could it be gaining momentum? Brás? Belém?_


----------



## xrtn2

Fantastic :cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Lovely updates from mororail :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

:cheers:São Paulo inaugurated three stations yesterday

A total of 8 new stations will open by early 2018, plus 10 new CPTM stations


Novas estações Brooklin, Borba Gato e Alto da Boa Vista inauguradas nesta quarta, dia 6/9 by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


Novas estações Brooklin, Borba Gato e Alto da Boa Vista inauguradas nesta quarta, dia 6/9 by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


Novas estações Brooklin, Borba Gato e Alto da Boa Vista inauguradas nesta quarta, dia 6/9 by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Brooklin by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


Novas estações Brooklin, Borba Gato e Alto da Boa Vista inauguradas nesta quarta, dia 6/9 by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Alto da Boa Vista - Linha 5-Lilás by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Brooklin by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Brooklin by Metrô de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

Some more images of the new *Brooklin*, *Borba Gato*, and *Alto da Boa Vista* stations.

The general opinion in the Brazilian forum is that these three stations are alright, although they were opened in a bit of a rush, with too much dust still there, some unfinished parts (particularly at Borba Gato station with one access still closed). But nothing grave. 



Metrolino said:


> A imagem está escura, mas a idéia é mostrar a imagem do monitor em HD.


----------



## metro-world

*delayed openings*

During the recent decade no planned opening was reached!
what is the reason on the further delay of openig line 5?
and what kind of small platform is shown opposite the main platform at the outer Walls??

and what is the reason on the long delay in opening of the monorail lines - special silver line on which the infrastructure is compled since years!! ??

the just written planned opening dates - are as of a official basis - or just personal opinion?


----------



## Borough

*Absolutely not...*

...inspired by Canary Wharf Underground Station.....


----------



## mopc

metro-world said:


> During the recent decade no planned opening was reached!


Bureaucratic problems and Brazils economic crisis since 2015 have postponed construction.



> what is the reason on the further delay of openig line 5?


Construction was slowed down in 2015 due to crisis, also there was a bureaucratic problem which stopped construction for several months in 2011.



> and what kind of small platform is shown opposite the main platform at the outer Walls??


It's not a platform, the doors won't open on that side, no one will step on it, it's just a feature of the stations's structure.



> and what is the reason on the long delay in opening of the monorail lines - special silver line on which the infrastructure is compled since years!! ??
> 
> the just written planned opening dates - are as of a official basis - or just personal opinion?


The Line 15 Silver line encountered problems in underground waters, the blueprints were wrong and the plans had to be changed.

You can find comments on all of these issues in the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION THREAD - The first page has a summary of all urban transport in Brazil, present, under construction and planned, every city.


----------



## paulista1978

mopc said:


> Construction was slowed down in 2015 due to crisis, also there was a bureaucratic problem which stopped construction for several months in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a platform, the doors won't open on that side, no one will step on it, it's just a feature of the stations's structure.
> 
> T


There were problems with licitation, whic haulted the constructions for several months.

This "false platform" is due to the shield width. They used two shields machine on this construction, one for each rail, and they opted to leave this "platform" instead of cover or hide it.


----------



## Zaz965

metro-world said:


> During the recent decade no planned opening was reached!


because psdb party has been at são paulo government for decades and they justify these delays for weak reasons due for the huge corruption
source https://brasil.elpais.com/brasil/2017/02/17/politica/1487361867_212483.html


----------



## paulista1978

Airport line - Line 13

next


Naipesky said:


> Algumas imagens que captei nesta última segunda-feira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Tremendo paredão ao lado da rodovia. Será que a CPTM vai colocar propaganda? A lei "cidade limpa" de Guarulhos é mais relaxada que na capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse outro pilar ainda não recebeu estais.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Platform screen doors are being installed at Brooklin (but not at other stations on Line 5)?

Estação Brooklin by Metrô de São Paulo, on Flickr

Estação Brooklin by Metrô de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## binhai

I was in Sao Paulo last month. Sao Paulo does have some really impressive subway architecture. The stations are almost all nice modernist structures with impressive light shafts and central plazas. Line 4 Amarela is especially nice. However it does get super crowded at peak times, more crowded than I've seen anywhere in the Western world. You'd have to wait about 5 trains until one had barely enough room to squeeze in. Definitely the best city and metro in Brazil.


----------



## al-numbers

Speaking of line extensions, Jug Cerovic from inat.fr has updated the transit map for Sao Paulo!












Go here to see the full version: http://www.inat.fr/metro/sao-paulo/


----------



## Woonsocket54

This made me sad: the official metro map shows the zoo as a lion behind bars.










http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/pdf/mapa-da-rede-metro.pdf


----------



## xrtn2

^^:lol:


----------



## zidar fr

@al-numbers thanks for posting my map 

After a thorough revamp the map is now quite good:

- The central area from Luz to Brooklyn is geographically fairly accurate, ie scale is mostly respected and distances are consistent. maybe I should add a circle to mark this area clearly.

- All labels are horizontal

- Rivers, mountains and the highway ring road provide a sense of location




















high res map:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/sao-paulo/


----------



## 437.001

Woonsocket54 said:


> Platform screen doors are being installed at Brooklin (but not at other stations on Line 5)?


At Brooklin only. 
The other station on line 5 which has PSD's is Adolfo Pinheiro (the former terminus).

Although it was expected that the two intermediate stations, Alto da Boa Vista and Borba Gato, would have had PSD's too, but something happened, the delivery was delayed, and they won't be installed until later. When? Unknown.

However, some of the yet-unopened stations MUST have PSD's, as they will be extremely overcrowded when line 5 reaches its future terminus Chácara Klabin. And this includes some of the existing stations, particularly Santo Amaro, which I'm afraid risks temporary closures at peak times because of its extreme overcrowding.

This is because line 5 will run under some of the densest high-rise and mid-rise quarters of the city, serving among others a number of hospitals.


----------



## Lorezo

zidar fr said:


> @al-numbers thanks for posting my map


Very fine! This should be the official Metro map of São Paulo, for sure.


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo* - Rubber-tyre rail bus system proposed for central Sao Paulo city
> 
> 
> 
> Marcio Staffa said:
> 
> 
> 
> VLP (Veículo Leve sobre Pneus)
> 
> Principais notícias:
> 
> - Doria lança projeto para criar bulevares, veículo turístico e prédios ícones no Centro de SP
> 
> - Prefeitura recebe o projeto Centro Novo
> 
> PDF's (projeto) - http://www.capital.sp.gov.br/arquivos/pdf/centro-sp_coletiva_2017-09-26_pdf.pdf/view
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefeito João Dória e arquiteto e urbanista Jaime Lerner
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentido horário – 6,0 Km, 18 paradas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentido Anti-Horário - 7,7 Km, 19 paradas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Veículo elétrico, em faixa seletiva e alta frequência
> Design inovador, piso baixo, embarque rápido, climatização
> Tecnologia embarcada: WI-FI, aplicativos, mural em Led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Av. Duque de Caxias
Click to expand...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Jaime Lerner was the creator of BRT concept. He was the mayor of Curitiba for three times (1970-1975, 1979-1982 and 1989-1992). In 1974, Lerner's government inaugurated the first BRT of the world in Curitiba.

The _Novo Centro_ project is very nice. But, 56% of future Central Loop rail-bus itinerary consists of streets with trolleybus lines. I think São Paulo City Hall could renovate the trolleybus system for _Novo Centro_ project because trolleybuses are a symbol of São Paulo Metropolis and the costs of development of a new state-of-the-art, battery-electric buses could be very high. 

From 1999 to 2005, there was a "Central Loop" operated by dedicated trolleybuses called _Circular Central_. This service colud be resumed with new trolleybuses and dedicated lanes.


----------



## mopc

Forumer update on Line 15 monorail



Diego FTP said:


> Estação São Mateus 03/10/17 15:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMV São Mateus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como um forista postou mais cedo fotos da Estação Sapopemba, fiz apenas mais uma foto de outro ângulo (Sentido Bairro - Pista Sul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enterprise no trecho pós Terminal Sapobemba


----------



## paulista1978

Line 5 extension scheme.



ed.seykota said:


> Alguem me explica essas a diferenças nos desenho dos AMV's X48, X49 e X51 (quadriculei em preto)?
> 
> X48: só tem um desvio (palavra correta?) com numero 1
> X49: tem desvio 1 e 2 mas nao sei avaliar sentido e/ou restrições de mudança
> X51: tem desvio 1 e 2 mas ambos iguais (paralelos). Diferente do X49
> 
> O 3 e 4 no X51 acredito que é um desvio para o estacionamento de trens certo?
> E o que é esse triangulo preto?


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - The king of the Ashante people from Ghana, West Africa, visits Line 5 new stations in Sao Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> Issun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rei africano conhece estações da linha 5-Lilás do metrô*
> 
> O rei dos axânti de Gana, Otumfuo Ose Tutu II, visitou nesta quarta-feira (11) as estações Borba Gato e Alto da Boa Vista da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Para Pedro Ranciaro, assessor de Cooperação Internacional da Assessoria Especial para Assuntos Internacionais (AEAI) do Estado paulista e que acompanha a delegação ganense, “a presença do rei é fundamental para que eles conheçam de perto essa experiência do Metrô em São Paulo e possam levá-la para a realidade de Gana”.
> 
> *Acordo de cooperação*
> 
> Faz exatos 3 anos desde o último termo de cooperação assinado entre os governos de São Paulo e Gana.
> 
> Em 9 de outubro de 2014, o então secretário estadual da Habitação, Marcos Penido, assinou o documento com o ministro do governo e Desenvolvimento Rural de Gana, Julius Debrah, e o prefeito de Acra (capital de Gana) Alfred Vanderpuje. O acordo previa o intercâmbio de experiências na formulação e execução de programas de moradia.
> 
> > http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...ano-conhece-estacoes-da-linha-lilas-do-metro/
Click to expand...


----------



## paulista1978

Line 13 - The airport line 



Adamoura said:


> Atualização do viaduto estaiado


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 - newly opened Brooklin station gets platform screen doors
> 
> 
> 
> nicolassousa said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Muitas edições depois...)
> Portas da plataforma 1 da estação Brooklin hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enquanto isso, a plataforma 2... (Será que existe a possibilidade de a operação assistida migrar para a via 1 para instalar as PSDs da plataforma 2 de Brooklin? Continuar sendo 1 trem só que vai e que volta entre Adolfo Pinheiro e Brooklin, mas pela via sentido CPR?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New access to Borba Gato station
> 
> 
> 
> nicolassousa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado pelas dicas, ed.seykota kay:
> 
> Acesso C de Borba Gato nos finalmentes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## paulista1978

Line 5 in progress



cupview said:


> Matéria do SP1 de hoje sobre a linha 5
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AACD-Servidor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campo Belo


----------



## paulista1978

Line 4 in progress



Marcio Staffa said:


> Fonte - http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/obras/linha-4-amarela/galeria-fotos/2017.aspx
> 
> Estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Oscar Freire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação São Paulo-Morumbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pátio Vila Sônia


----------



## UrbanImpact

I'm loving some of the brutalist architecture of the stations.


----------



## paulista1978

The three new brand stations (Alto da Boa Vsita, Borba Gato e Brooklin) are open from 4:45am thru 23:59.

No, it´s not Canary Wharf :lol:



xandaumgv said:


> Opa hoje estive nas estações novas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escada rolante na Brooklyn ainda em manutenção
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estações ocultas rs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baixa ocupação pós Adolfo pinheiro, ainda não estão fazendo as viagens negativas, acredito que farão nas estações de plataforma central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo destino brooklyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: o cheiro de reforma permanece


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow.*

*Higienopolis-Mackenzie station*

Pictures taken on November 30 by *obrasileiro*.
They show the two entrances that this station will have, and its (very ugly) technical buildings.

Theoretically, this station should open by December 2017.
It will be a future important interchange station with line 6-Orange.
It will also release a bit of pressure from the now overcrowded Paulista-Consolaçâo and Republica stations.
At least, until this will be overcrowded too...



obrasileiro said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin and Chacara Klabin)*

*News!*

(translated from the original Portuguese post)



ratox said:


> The three stations on the line 5-Lilac extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin (Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato, Brooklin) will start normal fare operation on November 27, and also normal opening time from 04:40am to 00:00pm every day.
> 
> The remaining stations between Brooklin and Chacara Klabin have been delayed yet again, the current deadlines being these:
> 
> -Brooklin to Eucaliptos station (without Campo Belo station): January 2018.
> -Eucaliptos to Hospital Sâo Paulo (with intermediate Moema and AACD-Servidor stations): February 2018.
> -Hospital Sâo Paulo to Chacara Klabin (with intermediate Santa Cruz station): April 2018.
> -Campo Belo station: December 2018.
> 
> Source: this article by *Folha de Sâo Paulo* (November 27, 2017)


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Adolfo Pinheiro to Brooklin)*

*Brooklin station*

Picture taken on November 29 by *RMeier*.
It shows the passengers waiting to board a line 5-Lilac train bound for Capâo Redondo at around 17:50pm.
Brooklin station is getting busier and busier now that it's open full time.
Note how the platform screen doors aren't ready yet. If all goes well, they should be by New Year.




RMeier said:


>




*Borba Gato station*

Pictures taken on November 29 by *RMeier*.
They show the recently opened second entrance to this station, which took a bit longer to finish...




RMeier said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Hospital Sâo Paulo station*

Pictures taken on December 01 by *obrasileiro*.
They show the two entrances that this station will have, and its technical building.

Theoretically, this station should open by February 2018.



obrasileiro said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Santa Cruz station*

Pictures taken on December 01 by *obrasileiro*.
They show the technical building for line 5-Lilac.

Theoretically, this station should open by April 2018.
It will be a future important interchange station with line 1-Blue.
Because of this, it is being expanded underground, to cope with the amount of new passengers expected.
It will very likely be quite overcrowded.




obrasileiro said:


>


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 6-Orange (Brasilândia-Sâo Joaquim)*

*News!*

Looks like the works will restart soon.
As it seems, Mitsui with at least one big Chinese company are set to sign the new contract that will give them the concession for this line.
No news about the trains, whose contract had been (iirc) awarded to Alstom.


Meanwhile, and as a reminder:



SavianoMarcio said:


> Pictures taken shortly before the works were halted, and some renders.
> 
> http://www.aeamesp.org.br/22semana/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2016/09/P9-Thierry-Besse-2.pdf]Source
> 
> *Sâo Joaquim station* (future interchange for metro line 1-Blue)
> 
> 
> L06-EstSaoJoaquim by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> L06-RenderSaoJoaquim by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Higienópolis-Mackenzie station* (future interchange for metro line 4-Yellow -line 4-Yellow station station should open December 2017-)
> 
> 
> L06-EstHigienopolis by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> L06-RenderHigienopolis by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Angélica-Pacaembú station*
> 
> 
> L06-EstAngelica by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Pacaembú ventilation shaft*
> 
> 
> L06-VSEPacaembu by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Água Branca station* (future interchange for CPTM line 7-Ruby -and later also line 8-Diamond-)
> 
> 
> L06-EstAgua Branca by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> L06-RenderAguaBranca by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Santa Marina station*
> 
> 
> L06-EstSantaMarina by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Aquinos ventilation shaft*
> 
> 
> L06-SEAquinos by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Underground yard* (a parallel tunnel between Aquinos and Tietê ventilation shafts)
> 
> 
> L06-EstacTrens by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Tietê ventilation shaft* (nothing to do with Tietê metro station)
> 
> 
> L06-VSETiete by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Freguesia do Ó station*
> 
> 
> L06-EstFreguesia by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Joâo Paulo I station*
> 
> 
> L06-EstJoaoPaulo by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Morro Grande depot*
> 
> 
> L06-PatioMorroGrande by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> L06-RenderMorroGrande by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


----------



## paulista1978

edit


----------



## paulista1978

Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Tem início instalação das últimas vigas da Linha 13-Jade da CPTM*
> 
> _Qui, 07/12/2017 - 12h11 |
> Do Portal do Governo_
> _Trecho de 7,9 quilômetros em elevado da linha que ligará SP ao aeroporto de Guarulhos foi estruturado sobre 764 vigas pré-moldadas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Linha 13 – Jade, da CPTM, recebe as duas últimas vigas*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Quando inaugurada, Estação Cecap-Guarulhos terá passagem para terminal de ônibus*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Em construção, linha Jade vai beneficiar moradores de São Paulo e Guarulhos*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Nova ferrovia chegará até o aeroporto de Cumbica*_
> 
> Line 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Foram utilizadas 746 vigas pré-moldadas para construção do elevado de mais de 7km*_


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Line 6*

what has been done on line 6 thus far? Just some digging around the station sites, or have they actually commenced tunneling?


----------



## 437.001

paulista1978 said:


> *Tem início instalação das últimas vigas da Linha 13-Jade da CPTM*


They're flying with line 13-Jade.
My worry is how much overcrowding will this line be born with.
The Cumbica airport station will generate an important number of passengers, yes. 
But the biggest worry is the intermediate Guarulhos-Cecap station. Guarulhos is a city of more than 1 million people, with no rail transport at all since the old Cantareira metric-gauge line closed in the 1960's or 1970's.
And Guarulhos-Cecap will be the only station in Guarulhos (not counting the Cumbica airport station, which is obviously in the airport).

I think many people will keep on using the bus to Tucuruvi metro station in Sâo Paulo, yes, but I'm afraid that Guarulhos-Cecap will be born overcrowded. 
Quite overcrowded, probably.

Because as a semi-fast CPTM line (intermediate stations only at Engenheiro Goulart, Tatuapé, and maybe sometime soon(ish) also the yet-to be built Tiquatira, it will be a much, much faster way to get from Guarulhos to central Sâo Paulo.


Woonsocket54 said:


> what has been done on line 6 thus far? Just some digging around the station sites, or have they actually commenced tunneling?


Only digging. Station sites, the depot, and ventilation shafts.

What I'm afraid the most about this line is the overcrowding it may cause on line 1-Blue between Sé and Santa Cruz.
The combination of line 5-Lilac at Santa Cruz and line 6-Orange at Sâo Joaquim may be overkill for good old line 1-Blue.


----------



## paulista1978

I believe Line 13 will be overcrowded too. Some people embarking in CECAP tend to take the train going to Airport station just go back and travel seated (in most of the lines people do it). Also, the line 12, which connects with 13 in Eng Goulart is crowded already and without a good sinalization, where it tends to be a bottleneck. 

Sorry for the bad English).


----------



## 437.001

paulista1978 said:


> I believe Line 13 will be overcrowded too. Some people embarking in CECAP tend to take the train going to Airport station just go back and travel seated (in most of the lines people do it).


As for "negative trips", I think the situation could be extremely bad at the Cumbica airport station, as it will be crowded in itself, and with lots of people with luggage, bags, etc. If you had to add all the negative trippers coming from Guarulhos-CECAP just to try and take a seat at the airport, this will be a chaos.

I think the better option to avoid an excess of negative trips is to create lots of "strategy trains", all starting at the Airport, one departing empty from the airport to take away as many Guarulhos-CECAP passengers from the platform as possible, before letting the train full with airport passengers go.

The other option would be to make trains from the airport with passengers simply not call at Guarulhos-CECAP, and trains taking passengers at Guarulhos-CECAP to depart empty from the airport. 

NOT reversed at the evening peaks, of course, as it would be confusing for passengers.



paulista1978 said:


> Also, the line 12, which connects with 13 in Eng Goulart is crowded already and without a good sinalization, where it tends to be a bottleneck.


Indeed, but at least some line 13 services will get to at least Brás, maybe even Luz.


----------



## whatsuplucas

I already feel very sorry for all the tourists who'll fly into Guarulhos during the morning peak. Riding on Line 12 is not the nicest first impression you could have of São Paulo.


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 7-Ruby*

And a more recent video, from January 11, 2018, filmed at *Piqueri* station.

You can see on it more class 1700, 8500 and 9500, and an old CPTM diesel engine.


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | Line 7-Ruby and line 8-Diamond*

Another video, filmed on January 11, 2018 too, this time at *Lapa (L7) station*.
Note that Lapa (L7) and Lapa (L8) stations are two entirely different station, located at nearby but entirely different places, with no interchange at all.
This is meant to change in the future... it seems.
This means that line 8-Diamond trains run next to Lapa (L7) platforms, but without calling, just passing by.

On line 7, you can see a class 1700 and two class 8500 calling at Lapa (L7) station.
On line 8, you can see a class 8000 passing by, bound for Itapevi.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chacara Klabin)*

Tests on line 5-Lilac have started between Brooklin and Santa Cruz (not sure if Chacara Klabin).

There are words (but no images) of a class P train reaching Santa Cruz.

Here we can see a class F train at a very dusty (and of course still in works) *Santa Cruz station*.



Teo Felipe said:


> Source: _facebook_


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Today, São Paulo Metro is under a strike. Labor union is against the privatization process of two subway lines.

Private-owned driverless L4 is in normal operation.


----------



## 437.001

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Today, São Paulo Metro is under a strike. Labor union is against the privatization process of two subway lines.
> 
> Private-owned driverless L4 is in normal operation.


That is, CMSP-operated lines are on strike (the entirely public ones). Lines 1-Blue, 2-Green, 3-Red, 5-Lilac, 15-Silver.

The lines that will be conceded are line 5 and I guess, line 17 too. Or maybe line 15.

Line 4-Yellow is not privately owned, but ran through a public-private partnership (PPP). 
The property of the line belongs to the State of Sâo Paulo, though.


----------



## paulista1978

> Line 4-Yellow is not privately owned, but ran through a public-private partnership (PPP).
> The property of the line belongs top the State of Sâo Paulo, though.


Exactly


----------



## 437.001

437.001 said:


> That is, CMSP-operated lines are on strike (the entirely public ones). Lines 1-Blue, 2-Green, 3-Red, 5-Lilac, 15-Silver.
> 
> The lines that will be conceded are line 5 and I guess, line 17 too. Or maybe line 15.
> 
> Line 4-Yellow is not privately owned, but ran through a public-private partnership (PPP).
> The property of the line belongs top the State of Sâo Paulo, though.


But now... :naughty:


----------



## 437.001

Now... :naughty:


----------



## 437.001

:naughty:


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 6-Orange (Brasilândia-Sâo Joaquim)*

*News!!*



Now we have line 6-Orange!!!

I translate this post from Portuguese.



RMeier said:


> Good news!!!
> 
> The Secretary of State for Metropolitan Transports (STM) informs us that they received on January 12 a letter from the consortium of Asian companies who expressed an interest in the acquisition of the concession of line 6-Orange informing that the Brazilian company RUASInvest Participações S.A. will buy up to 15% of the partnership.
> 
> Thus, the companies China Railway Capital Co. Ltd., and China Railway First Group Ltd., which integrate the group China Railway Engineering Corporation Ltd. (CREC), will have a share of 50% of the concession, the Japanese group of investors led by Mitsui will have a 35%, and RUASInvest, up to 15%.
> 
> The consortium, which formalized the purchase proposal together with the franchisee Move Sâo Paulo on October 2017, informed that the internal procedures needed to activate the purchase must be concluded till the last week of this month, within, then, the given deadline. The contract must be signed at the end of this deadline and the prospect is that the works could still be restarted this second quarter.
> 
> Construction of line 6-Orange started in January 2015, and in September 2, 2016, by unilateral decision, Move Sâo Paulo, nowadays the sole responsible for the construction of this stretch between Brasilândia and Sâo Joaquim, informed of the integral stop of the civil works, alleging difficulties in the obtention of long-time financing from the BNDES.
> 
> During this time, the STM took all the possible legal measures to make Move Sâo Paulo restart and conclude the works of line 6-Orange between Brasilândia in the north of the city, and Sâo Joaquim in the centre. Move Sâo Paulo was fined with and amount now reaching 27.8 million Brazilian Reais.
> 
> In the terms and conditions of the concession contract, the franchisee is the only responsible for the obtaining of the necessary funds to develop the services that were delegated to them. There are no legal barriers from the Goverment of the State of Sâo Paulo that keep works from restarting. The state of execution by now has attained 15%.
> 
> Source: STM via e-mail


[RMeier runs one of the main transport blogs of Sâo Paulo, which is semi-official, he's a quite reliable source]

All in all: :banana:


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (new Higienópolis-Mackenzie station).*

*News!!*

According to this article:



ed.seykota said:


> *Após atrasos, metrô inaugura estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie na terça-feira*
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...polis-mackenzie-sera-aberta-na-terca-23.shtml




*Higienópolis-Mackenzie* station will open on January 23. :banana:

Other stations to open on line 4-Yellow will be:

1) Óscar Freire station, to open in March 2018.
2) Sâo Paulo-Morumbi, to open in July 2018 (if all goes well). I find it perhaps too optimistic.
3) Vila Sônia station, according to the source it would open in December 2018, but I think they've got their facts wrong in that case.


Some images:



jamespsp said:


> http://sao-paulo.estadao.com.br/not...sera-inaugurada-na-proxima-semana,70002157547





mopc said:


> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...polis-mackenzie-sera-aberta-na-terca-23.shtml


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (new Higienópolis-Mackenzie station).*

More images of *Higienópolis-Mackenzie station*, which will open on January 23, 2018.



jamespsp said:


> http://sao-paulo.estadao.com.br/not...sera-inaugurada-na-proxima-semana,70002157547


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (new Higienópolis-Mackenzie station).*

The urbanrail map, right now, with Higienópolis-Mackenzie station still appearing as unopened.










Source: *[url]www.urbanrail.net*[/url]


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (new Higienópolis-Mackenzie station).*

*News!!*

Now it's official.
The CMSP official Facebook account confirms that *Higienópolis-Mackenzie station* on line 4-Yellow will open today, January 23, 2018.
In the beginning it will open Monday to Sunday, from 10:00 to 15:00, as testing goes through its final stages.
It will open full time (from 04:40 to 00:00) on February 03, 2018.

More images:



Issun said:


> Source: *CMSP official Facebook account*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

More images of the works.

*Guido Caloi depot*

Closer to the photographer we can see Santo Amaro station on line 5-Lilac on its cable-stayed bridge.
Guido Caloi depot is in hindsight, at the foot of the red hill.

They're growing grass on the slope of the hill just above the depot, probably to consolidate the slope and avoid landslides:



ed.seykota said:


>




*Santa Cruz station*



ed.seykota said:


> Photo: Via Trólebus
> 
> instagram.com/p/BeNfoDeDtSu/




*Moema station*



ed.seykota said:


> Photo: Via Trólebus
> 
> instagram.com/p/BeNtdbiDmRs/




*Eucaliptos station*

Images taken on January 13, 2018:



ed.seykota said:


> https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1665639600146156&id=138705856172879
> 
> Photos: Pedro Paulo Terra Franca.
> 
> Source: Via Trólebus Facebook account



More images of Eucaliptos station, by AlexT:



AlexT said:


>


----------



## 437.001

437.001 said:


> Tests on line 5-Lilac have started between Brooklin and Santa Cruz (not sure if Chacara Klabin).
> 
> There are words (but no images) of a class P train reaching Santa Cruz.
> 
> Here we can see a class F train at a very dusty (and of course still in works) *Santa Cruz station*.


Inner source confirming that the class F train reached Chácara Klabin station on the same test of the picture.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (new Higienópolis-Mackenzie station).*

*Higienópolis-Mackenzie station*

Now open.

Next openings on line 4-Yellow, according to Sâo Paulo authorities:

1) Óscar Freire station, in March 2018.
2) Sâo Paulo-Morumbi station, in (allegedly) July 2018 (still find it too optimistic)
3) Vila Sônia station, in (allegedly) november 2019 (could be optimistic as well).

Images.

This first one shows the start of the future corridor linking line 4-Yellow to line 6-Orange:



RMeier said:


>





lipe_andreense said:


>





Infraholic said:


>





JCarlos SPT said:


>





Edson Fukumoto said:


> Source: *Sâo Paulo State Government*





SavianoMarcio said:


> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (8) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (9) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (10) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (11) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (12) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (13) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (14) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (15) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (16) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (17) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (18) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (19) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (20) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (21) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (22) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (23) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (24) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (25) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (26) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (27) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (28) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (29) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (30) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (31) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (32) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> 
> L04-Higienopolis-23012018 (33) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (new Higienópolis-Mackenzie station).*



437.001 said:


> The urbanrail map, right now, with Higienópolis-Mackenzie station still appearing as unopened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: *[url]www.urbanrail.net*[/url]


Not anymore today. Look for the difference:










Source: *[url]www.urbanrail.net*[/url]


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Eucaliptos station* already appearing on the EMTU website.



RMeier said:


> http://emtu.sp.gov.br/EMTU/pdf/MTM_janeiro_2018_370x570mm.pdf


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*AACD-Servidor station*

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Campo Belo station* (future interchange with monorail line 17-Gold)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Chácara Klabin station* (future interchange with metro line 2-Green)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Eucaliptos station* (imminent opening, no exact date yet)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Hospital Sâo Paulo station* 

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Moema station* 

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*Santa Cruz station* (future interchange with line 1-Blue) 

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Chácara Klabin)*

*New Guido Caloi depot* 

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (new Óscar Freire station).*

*Óscar Freire station* (should have been opened more or less at the same time as Higienópolis-Mackenzie, and theoretically it should open on March 2018, but it's quite delayed still)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (extension from Butantâ to Vila Sônia).*

*Sâo Paulo-Morumbi station* (should open by July 2018, but I doubt it, as it's quite delayed still)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 4-Yellow (extension from Butantâ to Vila Sônia).*

*Vila Sônia depot and station* (should open by 2019)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Camilo Haddad station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Fazenda da Juta station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Jardim Planalto station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Sapopemba station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Sâo Lucas station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Sâo Mateus station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Vila Tolstói station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | Line 15-Silver (extension from Oratório to Sâo Mateus)*

*Vila Uniâo station* (should open by mid to late 2018)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | New line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Congonhas/Jardim Aeroporto, under construction)*

*Brooklin Paulista station* (should open by 2019)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL | New line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Congonhas/Jardim Aeroporto, under construction)*

*Campo Belo station* (future interchange with line 5-Lilac, should open by 2019)

Source: *CMSP*


----------



## mdiasp95

Falubaz said:


> In Europe most cities have quite narrow streets in the center, an elevated monorail would not fit into thyem plus that would spoil the view. That's why there is so little elevated metros here as well.
> Most modern monorail speed is pretty much comparable to regular metro train... so no worries.


The São Paulo Monorail connects subway lines to the suburb, in the center the lines are underground (CMSP and Via4) or surface (CPTM).

Sé station -_Underground_- The main station on Line 1-Blue and Line 3-Red of the São Paulo Metro.





CPTM Luz station -_Surface_- (The main station on line 7-Ruby and Line 11-Coral of the CPTM and Free integration with São Paulo Metro Luz Station (Line 1-Blue Metro(CMSP) (Blue) and Line 4 Yellow Metro(Via 4)).






There are about 42 underground stations in São Paulo


----------



## 437.001

endrity said:


> Normally I'd say that an overground line would not be very pleasant on the eye, but this one looks alright.


Too much concrete. I much prefer line 5-Lilac stations.



endrity said:


> And I guess it is a lot less expensive than underground metros.


A lot? Or just a bit?



Falubaz said:


> In the past monorails werent considered as a real mass transit mean, but with the increased capacity - nowadays it's becoming a real metro - and it's gaining much more popularity worldwide.


It needs room, though. It's not ok, to build a monorail through a narrow street. A monorail (or a surface metro line) needs quite wide streets and avenues.

What I fear about monorail line 15-Silver, is that it may be too small for the demand.

Same about line 17-Gold. I fear it will lack capacity. 

Trains are not very long.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO | Line 5-Lilac (extension from Brooklin to Eucaliptos)*



437.001 said:


> *Urban Rail* map today, extension not yet showing...
> Remember, Campo Belo station will not open yet.


*Urban Rail* map updated.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Metrô LINE 17





























São Paulo Metrô LINE 15


L15-Sao Lucas-11032018 (3) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-Sao Lucas-11032018 (4) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-Sao Lucas-11032018 (6) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-CamiloHaddad-11032018 (1) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-CamiloHaddad-11032018 (2) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-CamiloHaddad-11032018 (3) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-Vias-11032018 (5) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-CamiloHaddad-11032018 (7) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-VilaTolstoi-11032018 (4) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L15-JdPlanalto-11032018 (5) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

City buses


----------



## 437.001

*METRO & CPTM | Possible next openings*

*Rumours...* :gossip:

*(Alleged) Next openings:*

-Metro line 5-Lilac: Moema station. Early April?

-Monorail line 15-Silver: Oratório to Sâo Mateus. Early April?

-CPTM new line 13-Jade: Engenheiro Goulart to Aeroporto-Guarulhos. Early April?

-Metro line 4-Yellow: Oscar Freire station. Late April?


----------



## 437.001

*CPTM | New line 13-Jade (under construction)*

New CPTM map inside a class 9500 EMU, already showing the new line 13-Jade.

Alleged opening for late March-early April? Keep an eye on this.

Besides, it is almost certain that line 13 will be born overcrowded.
Not because of the airport, but because of Guarulhos. Guarulhos is one of the municipalities of the greater Sâo Paulo, the most populated behind Sâo Paulo itself, with a population over one million, and with no rail service of any kind.

The section on line 12-Sapphire between Brás and Engenheiro Goulart is going to be absolutely PACKED, I fear.



JCarlos SPT said:


>


----------



## rheintram

Sao Paulo has an impressive urban rail network. However, the elevated lines look simply too massive and are a visual intrusion...


----------



## 437.001

rheintram said:


> Sao Paulo has an impressive urban rail network.


Impressive by the number of passengers.
Not so impressive when you think about the huge size of its urban area and the huge gaps with unserved areas.
Metro and commuter rail don't serve metropolitan Sâo Paulo according to its population.

Sâo Paulo is still a VERY MUCH car-oriented urban area.
And it will take many years, and lots of money being invested, and lots more overcrowding, to build a network effective enough as to be capable of relieving the city from its car overdose without excessive overcrowding. Now it's still very far from being the case.



rheintram said:


> However, the elevated lines look simply too massive and are a visual intrusion...


Really? I don't think so.


----------



## rheintram

You are right. I was a surprised to learn that a city as big as Guarulhos has no railway access.


----------



## xrtn2

New line 13 - JADE 




L13-Vias-21032018 (22) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-Vias-21032018 (26) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-Vias-21032018 (34) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-CECAP-21032018 (1) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-Aeroporto-21032018 (1) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-CECAP-21032018 (4) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-CECAP-21032018 (2) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-Aeroporto-21032018 (11) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-Aeroporto-21032018 (4) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


L13-Vias-21032018 (40) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


----------



## paulista1978

The airport line



Julio CAF said:


> Não foi apenas 1 9500, e sim, 2!
> 
> Os envolvidos parados em Eng Goulart. Detalhe pro 2070 do lado.
> 
> Todas as fotos de Denis Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outra foto, com a numeração visível. 9504 e 9544.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais fotos da passagem sobre o viaduto estaiado. Do mesmo autor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E Guarulhos volta a receber trem! :banana:


----------



## paulista1978

Testing


----------



## xrtn2

New line 13 - The 12.2km line is the first rail link to INTERNATIONAL Airport 





























Entrega da Linha 13 Jade da CPTM by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Metro Tickets machines


Início da comemoração dos 50 anos do METRÔ. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Início da comemoração dos 50 anos do METRÔ. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Início da comemoração dos 50 anos do METRÔ. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

New Moema Station, Metro LINE 5 to open this week


----------



## xrtn2

New Oscar Freire station, LINE 4 São Paulo Metrô 


Inauguração da estação Oscar Freire by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Inauguração da estação Oscar Freire by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Inauguração da estação Oscar Freire by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Inauguração da estação Oscar Freire by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## gabriel campos

edit


----------



## xrtn2

New Moema station opens in São Paulo (LINE 5 LILÁS)


Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Moema station opened today LINE 5






































Estação Moema, da Linha 5–Lilás do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Moema, da Linha 5–Lilás do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Moema, da Linha 5–Lilás do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

4 new stations opened today in São Paulo Metro - LINE 15 PRATA


----------



## xrtn2

Metrô de São Paulo - LINE 5 

AACD station (two entrances) 




























Hospital São Paulo station 























































Campo Belo station



















Santa Cruz station


----------



## xrtn2

Metrô de São Paulo - LINE 15 

São Lucas station 










São Mateus station 










Sapopemba station 










Vila Tolstói station 




























Estação Vila União station 










Fazenda da Juta station


----------



## xrtn2

Metrô de São Paulo - LINE 17 

Campo belo station 









Blooklin paulista station 


















Chucri Z station 









Congonhas station 









Jardim Aeroporto station 









Vereador Diniz station 


















Vila station 









Agua Espraiada station


----------



## xrtn2

SÃO PAULO METRÔ LINE 18 project


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, city Buses


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo, city buses 

MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








VOLVO








BYD (ELECTRIC)








MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








MERCEDES-BENZ








SCANIA


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo city buses


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo metropolitan buses


----------



## Attus

Strange, that extra long articulated buses have only 3 doors. Is entry and exit of the passangers not too slow?


----------



## xrtn2

Attus said:


> Strange, that extra long articulated buses have only 3 doors. Is entry and exit of the passangers not too slow?


Probably not fast but not too slow 

LINE 4 - Morumbi station


----------



## xrtn2

New CPTM Line 9 extension 














































_Fonte_


----------



## xrtn2

Line 13 - São Paulo's International airport


----------



## mdiasp95

*São Paulo Metro - 50 years*

Little train








mdiasp95 said:


> Na volta com mais calma deu pra tirar bastante foto.
> 
> 
> *Metrô 50 anos*
> 
> *Banner gigante
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trens e mais trens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trem em cima, trem embaixo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maquete eletrônica*
> 
> Mapa - Zona Leste virou Sudeste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maquete de alguns angulos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pico do Jaraguá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estádio do Corinthians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estádio do Palmeiras e Pacaembu (Esqueci do Morumbi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A miniatura do trem (eu quero um)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Trem do saquão" - Eu sempre esqueço o nome*
> A frente- Não sou eu na foto :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O painel de controle -Não sou eu na foto²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senhores passageiros cuidado com o degrau entre o trem e o mezanino :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Fotos de minha autoria.


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^:cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo line 15


P1400249 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400277 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400279 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400281 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400473 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400478 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400481 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400490 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400484 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400494 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400497 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

City buses



7 3904 (2) ok by Michael Vieira, no Flickr


7 3904 ok by Michael Vieira, no Flickr


6 2008 ok by Michael Vieira, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

LINE 17 


P1400375 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400371 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400378 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400365 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


P1400520 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ +


P1400565 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Line 5 Subway









Metrolino








Metrolino


----------



## mdiasp95

Line 9 CPTM - Santo Amaro Station



ed.seykota said:


> ^^ poxa, voce não fica amarradão nela não?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram Diário da CPTM


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo metrô - line 5 (Lilás)


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo metrô - line 17


----------



## xrtn2

City bus


----------



## xrtn2

City bus


----------



## xrtn2

Line 17 monorail - São Paulo Metrô


----------



## Anderson79

opcorn:


----------



## Nexis

*Line 4 Yellow (São Paulo Metro)*


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## Nexis

Are all the announcements on public transit in Portuguese and English?


----------



## mopc

They tried Vitnamese and Turkish but it didn't work with most users


----------



## Metropolitan Camel

mopc said:


> They tried _*Vitnamese and Turkish*_ but it didn't work with most users



What?


----------



## mopc

I was joking, jeesh


----------



## Nexis

Is there any chance that the CPTM will be extended to Santos?


----------



## BlackArt-ist

Baixada Santista, Sao José dos Campos / Vale do Paraiba, Sorocaba and Campinas. That's a whole damn lot of people who could benefit from fast and frequent rail access to Sao Paulo. 
Can't figure out how such a populated area doesn't collapse relying solely on cars and coaches/buses.


----------



## mopc

^^ The highway network is highly sufficient in most of Sao Paulo state, especially around the Greater Sao Paulo, avoiding collapse, but regional rail linking Sao Paulo city to its four neighboring metropolitan regions (Campinas to the north, Sorocaba to the west, Sao José dos Campos to the east and Santos to the south) is a necessity for the near future. The current economic crisis has halted regional rail projects for these regions, but they are likely to be resumed in the next few years. However, given the bureaucratic nature of Brazilian public works, I don't see these trains running anytime soon. 

The rail link most likely to be built first is Campinas, because the terrain is flat and there is already a railway connection there, but Santos will most likely be the last one, because of the 750 meter altitude difference between Santos and Sao Paulo, through a natural reservation along the mountain too, which will require expensive tunneling.


----------



## Nexis

Would the speeds increase for Santos to at least 160?


----------



## ReginaMills

xrtn2 said:


> City buses
> 
> 
> 
> 7 3904 (2) ok by Michael Vieira, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 7 3904 ok by Michael Vieira, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 6 2008 ok by Michael Vieira, no Flickr


They look so beautiful!


----------



## paulista1978

Nexis said:


> Are all the announcements on public transit in Portuguese and English?


Yes but not complete. At line 4 (private line) there´s announcement of next stations and transfers and institutional advises. At other lines the only thing said is "next station" hno:


----------



## paulista1978

Nexis said:


> Would the speeds increase for Santos to at least 160?


São Paulo is about 700 meters above sea level whereas Santos is a port city, and there´s a sharp descend, where the trains will need to reduce the speed, or a long tunnel will be needed to constructed. That solution is more expensive.


----------



## Nexis

paulista1978 said:


> São Paulo is about 700 meters above sea level whereas Santos is a port city, and there´s a sharp descend, where the trains will need to reduce the speed, or a long tunnel will be needed to constructed. That solution is more expensive.


I understand the faster solution is more expensive but I think it will be justified given how close the 2 cities are to each other and the demand for a faster way of traveling.


----------



## Stuu

The terrain is quite something, it isn't quite a sheer drop but it's pretty spectacular. At the moment the railway uses the most powerful rack locomotives in the world... the height difference means that to build a normal adhesion railway at a constant 1:50 grade, which is still pretty steep, you would need a tunnel about 35km long and some very powerful trains and a fair amount of ventilation for the heat the motors would produce going uphill. Not sure anything on that scale has been done anywhere else


----------



## Nexis

The Voltage would have to be increased to 25kv instead the 3000V DC used atm , but its doable look at steep Railways in Europe without Rack.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo-Morumbi station Line 4 U/C


----------



## xrtn2

METRÔ LINE 5 Stations 

*Brooklin station*

DPUnBRpX0AUQmT5 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr

*Borba Gato station*









*Moema *

Estação Moema, da Linha 5–Lilás do Metrô by Henrique Martins, no Flickr

*Alto da Boa Vista station*









*Eucaliptos station*

Inauguração da Estação Eucaliptos da Linha 5 - Lilás, do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*Avisos Sonoros Linha 4 - Amarela / L4 - Yellow announcements*


----------



## Nexis

Metrô SP | Música ambiente nos trens do Metrô


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

City bus


Via Sul by Leandro Matos, no Flickr


VIP by Leandro Matos, no Flickr


Via Sul by Leandro Matos, no Flickr


BENFICA BBTT 5883 - Comil Svelto BRT Volvo B290RLE by Willian Sousa (WS Photobus), no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

City bus











7 2187 Viação Campo Belo by Cosme busManíaCo, no Flickr


Caio Millennium BRT - MBB O500UDA BlueTec 5 - Viação Campo Belo 7 2299 by Hipólito Rodrigues, no Flickr


Sambaíba by Leandro Matos, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

City buses


Sambaíba by Leandro Matos, no Flickr


----------



## mdiasp95

Visit Italy - Advertisement in train of Metrô(Subway) línea 4


RUDELUCAS said:


>


----------



## mdiasp95

Motion simulation - São Paulo Metrô Stations (Rush hour)

Pinheiros (Lines 4 and 9)





Luz (Lines 1,4,7 and 11)





Consolação (Line 2) y Paulista (Line 4)





Jabaquara (Line 1)





Barueri (Line 8)


----------



## Nexis

*Metrô SP | Os Novos Avisos Sonoros Nos Trens da Linha 5 Lilás*


----------



## Nexis

*Avisos sonoros L3 - Vermelha / L3 - Red announcements*


----------



## Nexis

*Avisos sonoros L2 - Verde / L2 - Green announcements*


----------



## mdiasp95

Yesterday, a new station was inaugurated in line 5 of the São Paulo subway:

AACD-Sevidor Station - It will facilitate access to the State Public Hospital, AACD (Association of Assistance to the Disabled Child) and the Ibirapuera Park.


Tront_ said:


> Opa! Cheguei para colocar mais fotinhas da Estação pra vocês!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL]


https://i.imgur.com/gPRP41h.jpg


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Larger pictures
























































*New Hospital São Paulo station, open soon
*


----------



## mdiasp95

My photos of the Hospital São Paulo Station (Line 5) under construction


----------



## CB31

It seems that São Paulo is doing it right :cheers:kay:


----------



## xrtn2

:cheers:


----------



## A-B

*Metropolitan Network Transportation Map* - SSC forumer sent a message to the Secretariat of Metropolitan Transports proposing some improvements. One of these improvements is the inclusion of the Expresso Tiradentes Bus Rapid Transit in the map.

The answer:



NickBR said:


> "_Em atendimento a manifestação registrada na Ouvidoria STM sob protocolo nº 1081164/2019, informamos que a Secretaria dos Transportes Metropolitanos – STM e suas empresas coligadas - Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos – CPTM, Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos de São Paulo – EMTU e Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo – METRÔ, através de suas equipes técnicas, estão reformulando o Mapa do Transporte Metropolitano – MTM, com a finalidade de melhorar a comunicação e orientação do usuário.
> 
> Sua sugestão nos alcança neste oportuno momento de reflexão e incorporação de novos conceitos, representação dos serviços e suportes utilizados para sua divulgação.
> 
> Entretanto, ressaltamos que apesar de oportuna e recorrente entre técnicos e usuários, *a proposta apresentada envolve questões conceituais e institucionais, visto que o Corredor Expresso Tiradentes é gerido pela Secretaria Municipal de Mobilidade e Transporte da Prefeitura da Cidade de São Paulo, através da SPTrans, e o atual mapa representa a Rede Metropolitana administrada pelo Governo do Estado de São Paulo.*
> 
> Assim, informamos que suas sugestões foram encaminhadas para as nossas áreas técnicas responsáveis pela definição do Mapa do Transporte Metropolitanos e será avaliada neste contexto mais amplo de atualização da representação gráfica e suporte (mídia) de divulgação das informações da rede metropolitana de transporte de passageiros._"


Translating the bold part: "the propose involves conceptual and institutional questions, since the Expresso Tiradentes Corridor is managed by SPTrans, which is vinculated to the Municipality of São Paulo, and the current map represents the Metropolitan Network managed by the Government of the State of São Paulo".


----------



## A-B

*Metro - Line 15 - Silver*​
3 new stations were opened: Sapopemba, Fazenda da Juta and São Mateus, adding an extension of 3.9 km. With this, after 45 years since its opening, São Paulo breaks the 100 km barrier. Now São Paulo Metro has an extension of 101.1 km. Together with its urban rail network, São Paulo and its metropolitan area now has 374 km of rails, 100% electrified.

These new stations, for now, will operate from 10 am to 3 pm on weekdays.



















https://twitter.com/metrosp_oficial/status/1206338867428831232

https://twitter.com/metrosp_oficial/status/1206588873700249600


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206339143669862400


----------



## xrtn2

*Line 15
*












Sapopemba





Fazenda da Juta





São Mateus


----------



## A-B

Just one more video.


----------



## 437.001

^^
About time!! They were very delayed.

Now works can focus on:

1) line 4-Yellow (extension from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia).
2) monorail line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Jardim Aeroporto plus branch to Congonhas airport). 
3) CPTM line 9-Emerald (extension from Grajaú to Varginha).

As for metro line 6-Orange, any news?


----------



## A-B

437.001 said:


> ^^
> About time!! They were very delayed.
> 
> Now works can focus on:
> 
> 1) line 4-Yellow (extension from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia).
> 2) monorail line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Jardim Aeroporto plus branch to Congonhas airport).
> 3) CPTM line 9-Emerald (extension from Grajaú to Varginha).


Works still continue on line 15-Silver, expanding it to Jardim Colonial.



437.001 said:


> As for metro line 6-Orange, any news?


Spanish constructor Acciona signed an agreemnent to buy the Move São Paulo consortium, which is the concessionaire of the line. The situation is being evaluated by the government. But I would take with a grain of salt: rumours suggested Acciona backed out of the agreement because of issues with a subcontractor of the Move São Paulo consortium - known as Expresso Linha 6 - since this subcontractor has the same controllers of the current concessionaire.

If no agreement is reached, the government will probably decree the expiration of the concession.


----------



## paulista1978

A-B said:


> *Metro - Line 15 - Silver*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I wish that bridge could reach the bus terminal ahead.


----------



## A-B

Just some lights.



Fernando Giolo said:


> Ficou legal opcorn:
> 
> monotrilho by Fernando Giolo, no Flickr
> http://folhavponline.com.br/2019/12/linha-15-prata-do-monotrilho-conta-com-trem-natalino/


----------



## 437.001

A-B said:


> Works still continue on line 15-Silver, expanding it to Jardim Colonial.


Great news!! :banana:

And... what about Vila Prudente to Ipiranga, does that go ahead as well?


----------



## A-B

Ipiranga for now is only on the elaboration of the basic project.


----------



## A-B

*Expresso Tiradentes BRT* - Even with the monitoring of the Municipal Guard, attacks with stones against the buses are still happening.
More info: https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...presso-tiradentes-continuam-apesar-de-rondas/


----------



## A-B

*Line 15 - Silver* - Video showing the trains decorated with LEDs.


----------



## A-B

Metropolitan Network Transport Map updated: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/pdf/mapa-da-rede-metro.pdf


----------



## A-B

Illuminated buses for Christmas.


----------



## Woonsocket54

A-B said:


> Metropolitan Network Transport Map updated: http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/pdf/mapa-da-rede-metro.pdf


The map is laughable when it comes to showing Line 13. There is an "Airport Express" and "Airport Connect", but it's absolutely unclear what goes where. Is there a reason the transit operator insisted on tourist confusion?


----------



## A-B

New tariffs for buses, metro and urban rail.


Unitary:

São Paulo Municipal buses: 4.4 BRL
Metro and urban rail: 4.4 BRL
Integration buses + metro or urban rail: 7.65 BRL

Daily tickets:
São Paulo Municipal buses: 16.8 BRL
Metro and urban rail: 16.8 BRL
Integration buses + metro or urban rail: 22.52 BRL


Monthly tickets (allows up to 10 boardings per day):

São Paulo Municipal buses: 213.8 BRL
Metro and urban rail: 213.8 BRL
Integration buses + metro or urban rail: 338 BRL


----------



## A-B

Illuminated train at Line 11-Coral, together with a locomotive.










Source: https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...-circula-na-linha-11-coral-ate-segunda-feira/


----------



## A-B

Woonsocket54 said:


> The map is laughable when it comes to showing Line 13. There is an "Airport Express" and "Airport Connect", but it's absolutely unclear what goes where. Is there a reason the transit operator insisted on tourist confusion?


Airport Express goes from Luz to Aeroporto-Guarulhos without stopping on the intermediate stations (and it's the most useless service already created on the urban rail network) and Airport Connect goes to Brás.

The map needs a reformulation, but I think this was updated without too much revision to include the new stations of the line 15-Silver.


----------



## A-B

Bus catches fire after an electrical problem. Fortunately, there were no injuries.



rbdeodato said:


> Ontem (29/12/19), o carro 4 7256, pegou fogo na Rua São Teodoro.
> 
> Segundo relatos, houve uma pane que ocasionou o incêndio, sem informações de feridos no ocorrido.
> 
> Fazia a linha: 3785/10 - COHAB Barro Branco x Metrô Itaquera.


----------



## A-B

*Line 15 - Silver* - Sapopemba, Fazenda da Juta and São Mateus stations are at full operations now (from 4:40 am to 12:00 am)


----------



## Zaz965

Tamanduatei station








Galeria de Estação Tamanduateí / Luiz Esteves Arquitetura - 22


----------



## 437.001

This map appeared on the website Via Trolebus.











🔼 
It contains several novelties.
The line 5-Lilac shows two extensions, one from Capâo Redondo to Jardim Ângela, the other one from Chácara Klabin to Ipiranga, where it would connect to CPTM line 10, and monorail line 15..
A new line 16 (color yet unknown to me), from Oscar Freire to a place beyond Cidade Líder, connecting at paraíso with lines 1-Blue and 2-Green, at Parque de Mooca with CPTM line 10, and at Anália Franco with line 2-Green. 

Among the rest, we can note the following:

-Metro line 4-Yellow to soon be extended from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia (ongoing works), and later on to Taboâo da Serra.
-Metro line 6-Orange, to be built from Brasilândia to Sâo Joaquim (works initiated but halted). 
-Monorail line 15-Silver being extended from Sâo Mateus to Jardim Colonial (ongoing works? can anybody confirm?), and later on from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga.
-New monorail line 17-Gold from Morumbi to Jardim Aeroporto and branch line from Brooklin Paulista to Congonhas-Aeroporto (ongoing works, very delayed).
-CPTM line 9-Emerald, being extended from Grajaú to Varginha (ongoing works), and new station Joâo Dias (ongoing works).


----------



## paulista1978

Two stations in the same line with "Aeroporto" in their names but only one of them going to the airport. Very clever.


----------



## A-B

437.001 said:


> This map appeared on the website Via Trolebus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🔼
> It contains several novelties.
> The line 5-Lilac shows two extensions, one from Capâo Redondo to Jardim Ângela, the other one from Chácara Klabin to Ipiranga, where it would connect to CPTM line 10, and monorail line 15..
> A new line 16 (color yet unknown to me), from Oscar Freire to a place beyond Cidade Líder, connecting at paraíso with lines 1-Blue and 2-Green, at Parque de Mooca with CPTM line 10, and at Anália Franco with line 2-Green.
> 
> Among the rest, we can note the following:
> 
> -Metro line 4-Yellow to soon be extended from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia (ongoing works), and later on to Taboâo da Serra.
> -Metro line 6-Orange, to be built from Brasilândia to Sâo Joaquim (works initiated but halted).
> -Monorail line 15-Silver being extended from Sâo Mateus to Jardim Colonial (ongoing works? can anybody confirm?), and later on from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga.
> -New monorail line 17-Gold from Morumbi to Jardim Aeroporto and branch line from Brooklin Paulista to Congonhas-Aeroporto (ongoing works, very delayed).
> -CPTM line 9-Emerald, being extended from Grajaú to Varginha (ongoing works), and new station Joâo Dias (ongoing works).


Anything which isn't contracted is a speculative topic (and sometimes even which is already contracted can be taken out from these maps).


----------



## 437.001

paulista1978 said:


> Two stations in the same line with "Aeroporto" in their names but only one of them going to the airport. Very clever.


Yeah, the ones who decided the metro station naming weren't very bright with line 17.
Because not only is there a Jardim Aeroporto and a Congonhas-Aeroporto, but a Brooklin Paulista very close to Brooklin station on line 5. No, GESP, that's not the way.



A-B said:


> Anything which isn't contracted is a speculative topic (and sometimes even which is already contracted can be taken out from these maps).


That certainly is the case sometimes. 

But anyway, I'm so glad to see this idea of extending line 5 from Chácara Klabin towards Ipiranga.
I don't know which degree of priority will it get, but I'd do it as soon as possible, and obviously coupled with the extension of line 15 from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga.

Thus, line 2 will be relieved a bit between Ana Rosa and Vila Prudente, as part of the passengers of the southern East Zone (corridor of line 15), and also passengers from the ABC (corridor of CPTM line 10), and heading to/from the South Zone (corridors of lines 1 and 5), wouldn't have to endure overcrowded trains between Vila Prudente and Ana Rosa once line 2 is expanded beyond Vila Prudente further into the East Zone but also later towards Guarulhos.

Line 2 is projected to be even more overcrowded than line 3, once it is completed, so it's good that they're seeing to that in order to avoid the overcrowding.

Because I'm not all too certain that line 3 will be completely eased from its current desperate overcrowding despite getting the relief of line 2, as the East Zone is so extremely populated, that any improvement gets rapidly overtaken.


----------



## A-B

*Line 17-Gold* - Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo signs contract with BYD to provide the rolling stock, which will be from the Skyrail series. Originally, the rolling stock should be provided by Scomi, however it went bankrupt and Metrô de São Paulo decided to end the contract with the original constructor. The construction of the line has been paralyzed since then except for the Morumbi station. Another licitation has been opened in order to resume the construction of the line.









Metrô assina contrato com a BYD SkyRail para fornecimento de trens e sistemas da Linha 17-Ouro - Metrô CPTM


Assinatura ocorre dias depois que Justiça negou liminar ao consórcio Signalling, que tentava travar a licitação após ser desclassificada




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## A-B

*Bus terminals *- Praça Unitah assumes the concession for 30 years of 13 bus terminals owned by Metrô de São Paulo: Ana Rosa, Armênia, Santana, Parada Inglesa, Arthur Alvim, Patriarca Norte, Vila Matilde Norte, Penha Norte, Carrão Norte, Carrão Sul, Tatuapé Norte, Tatuapé Sul and Brás.

They launched a new website to offer commercial boxes for businesses, which also includes some renders of the reformated terminals.









Praça Unitah | Lojas, Conveniência e Serviços junto ao Metrô de SP.


Abra seu negócio junto ao Metrô de SP em um dos 13 terminais urbanos Praça Unitah. São espaços totalmente requalificados e milhões de passageiros por dia.




www.pracaunitah.com.br


----------



## A-B

*Line 17-Gold *- Secretariat of Metropolitan Transportation signs the service order to build the trains and the control systems for the line. The trains will be manufactured by BYD.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265340438992609280


----------



## A-B

*Line 15-Silver *- Line is partially reopen after 3 months. For now, it will operate only between Vila Prudente and Jardim Planalto. Sapopemba, Fazenda da Juta and São Mateus stations remain closed. Buses from PAESE will operate in order to attend this section.

The line was closed after an incident in February 27th, when a runflat from one train falled in the middle of the Sapopemba Avenue. Since then, a dispute between Metrô de São Paulo and the constructors of the line was opened.

Although there is still no official statement about the cause of problem with the runflat, there are speculations about irregularities in the tracks. During the closure of the line, the constructors were rectifying part of them. Also, Bombardier replaced the runflat of the trains for a version with a smaller diameter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267577761494859784








Após reabertura conturbada, Linha 15-Prata funciona em horário normal nesta terça-feira - Metrô CPTM


Ramal de monotrilho, no entanto, só opera entre as estações Vila Prudente e Jardim Planalto




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## A-B

*Line 17-Gold *- Contract between Metrô de São Paulo and BYD to build the rolling stock and control systems for the line is suspended after a court order. The judge accepted the arguments of one of the contenders of the licitation, which alleged unfair practices about the analysis of the docs by Metrô de São Paulo.

With this, the project of the line remains mostly paralyzed. Only the construcion of the Morumbi station is under active progress.









Justiça suspende contrato da BYD para fabricar os trens da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô - Metrô CPTM


Relatora do caso na 2ª instância, desembargadora Silvia Meirelles decidiu aceitar os argumentos do consórcio Signalling, desclassificado na licitação de sistemas do ramal de monotrilho




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## A-B

*Metropolitan buses *_- _Empresa Atual ceases to operate. Lines are now being operated by Vila Galvão and TransDutra.









Empresa Atual de Guarulhos deixa de operar e Vila Galvão e TransDutra operam linhas, diz EMTU


Já é a segunda empresa metropolitana da região que sai do sistema neste ano ADAMO BAZANI A EMTU – Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos confirmou que as linhas da Viação Atual, da região de …




diariodotransporte.com.br


----------



## A-B

*Municipal buses - *Videos showing new buses from Express Transportes.


----------



## A-B

*Municpal trolleybuses - *Video.


----------



## A-B

*Municipal and metropolitan buses* - Criminals burn down two municipal buses and four metropolitan buses in the Americanópolis neighborhood. From the metropolitan buses, three of them were trolleybuses (the electrical wiring was damaged too). Also other 8 buses were vandalized.









Linhas da Metra são paralisadas mais cedo novamente na zona Sul


Apesar de não ter havido protestos, temor é de novos ataques ADAMO BAZANI A EMTU – Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos informou há pouco em suas redes sociais que os ônibus e trólebus da M…




diariodotransporte.com.br


----------



## A-B

*Line 15-Silver - *Fazenda da Juta, Sapopemba and São Mateus stations reopened. With this, the line goes back to its normal operations after being closed in February due to technical issues.


----------



## A-B

*Line 17-Gold* - Metrô de São Paulo signs agreement with TIDP consortium to finish the construction of the coverings and footbridges of 7 station. A dispute has been open in courts and resulted in the paralyzation of the construction of the coverings and footbridges.









Metrô chega a acordo com consórcio para finalizar coberturas e passarelas das estações da Linha 17-Ouro - Metrô CPTM


Aditivo assinado com o consórcio TIDP envolve sete das oito estações do ramal de monotrilho, que estão com trabalhos incompletos




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## João Paulo

BYD will do a tremendous work on line 17, that´s for sure.


----------



## A-B

João Paulo said:


> BYD will do a tremendous work on line 17, that´s for sure.


If the contract is suspended, there's no work to do.


----------



## Zaz965

line 5 lilac


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼
AT LAST! Class F have been idle for really too long.
Does this mean that ViaMobilidade will increase the number of trains on line 5-Lilac soon?

On the other hand I note that one platform of Moema station (the southbound one -for Capâo Redondo-) has the platform edge doors being installed.

How many other stations on line 5-Lilac have the platform doors installed and in use?
I remember about Adolfo Pinheiro, but I also seem to remember that at least at Santa Cruz station they had started works on them.
I hope Santo Amaro station gets them soon, if it already hasn't.


----------



## 437.001

I have a few questions.

*METRO*

Regarding future line *19-Sky-blue*, will the first section run only from Jardim Julileta to Pari, or from Dutra to Anhangabaú? Or Dutra to Sâo Bento?
I say so, because Jardim Julieta to Pari would probably be fine anyway as it would absorb a lot of passengers, but it would leave the line isolated, as Pari CPTM station doesn't exist yet.
Although it's true that both Sâo Bento and Anhangabaú stations for line 19 would be really, really very complicated to build, that's certain.

Line *5-Lilac*, then. Will it be extended beyond Chácara Klabin towards Ipiranga, to create a better interchange with lines 10 and 15, which would release some capacity from the already overcrowded section of line 2-Green between Ana Rosa and Vila Prudente?

As for line *2-Green* itself, have the works between Vila Prudente and Penha started?

As for line *6-Orange*, is there any station which hasn't started works yet? Angêlica-Pacaembú, Higienópolis-Mackenzie, and Sâo Joaquim, perhaps?

And finally, line *4-Yellow*. Is there any opening date for Vila Sônia station?

*MONORAIL*

Line *15-Silver*, how are the works to Jardim Colonial? Are there any news about the extension from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga? That's a rather important one, as it will release overcrowding from line 2-Green.

Line *17-Gold*. Any news? Or is it still halted?

*CPTM*

Line *9-Emerald*. Any news regarding the extension from Grajaú to Varginha? Last thing I read, they wanted to open Grajaú to Mendes-Vila Natal station first, leaving Mendes to Varginha for later.
Besides, any news about the new Joào Dias station?

Lines *7-Ruby* and *8-Diamond*. With the works of metro line 6, Água Branca station will have to be upgraded, as the amount of passengers there will skyrocket. Are there any news about the upgrade?


----------



## OOOPS

A-B said:


> *Lines 8-Diamond and 9-Emerald *- ViaMobilidade, a consortium formed by CCR and RuasInvest, wins the auction for the concession of the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linhas 8-Diamante e 9-Esmeralda são arrematadas pela CCR e RuasInvest, do consórcio ViaMobilidade - Metrô CPTM
> 
> 
> Consórcio superou com larga margem o segundo colocado, o Mobitrens. Com isso, CCR terá em suas mãos cinco das 15 linhas ferroviárias de São Paulo previstas até 2025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metrocptm.com.br


Probably line 10 rolling stock will be renewed with not-so-new-trains..... Poor ABC region...



437.001 said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> *METRO*
> 
> Regarding future line *19-Sky-blue*, will the first section run only from Jardim Julileta to Pari, or from Dutra to Anhangabaú? Or Dutra to Sâo Bento?
> I say so, because Jardim Julieta to Pari would probably be fine anyway as it would absorb a lot of passengers, but it would leave the line isolated, as Pari CPTM station doesn't exist yet.
> Although it's true that both Sâo Bento and Anhangabaú stations for line 19 would be really, really very complicated to build, that's certain.


I do doubt line 19 will only link Jardim Julieta to Pari when opened. What it will do is overcrowd lines 11/7 to Luz and Barra Funda, line 3 at Brás and line 2 at Tamanduateí (these last ones through line 10). Its first section needs to reach Anhangabaú, providing connection with lines 3 and 1 directly, and with lines 2, 4 and 5 through these lines. At Anhangabaú passangers may transfer to Bandeira bus station, with bus lines to almost all bus stations of the south and west regions of the city (Santo Amaro [Largo Treze station, line 5], Varginha, Guarapiranga, João Dias [Giovanni Gronchi station, line 5], Capelinha, Campo Limpo).



437.001 said:


> Line *5-Lilac*, then. Will it be extended beyond Chácara Klabin towards Ipiranga, to create a better interchange with lines 10 and 15, which would release some capacity from the already overcrowded section of line 2-Green between Ana Rosa and Vila Prudente?


Not yet. There are a proposal to extend south towards Jardim Ângela, which may lead to more overcrowding (but will bring votes...).



437.001 said:


> As for line *2-Green* itself, have the works between Vila Prudente and Penha started?


Yes



437.001 said:


> As for line *6-Orange*, is there any station which hasn't started works yet? Angêlica-Pacaembú, Higienópolis-Mackenzie, and Sâo Joaquim, perhaps?


As far as I know, all stations have some work, although some are more complex like São Joaquim, where new entrance halls will be built, plataforms of existing line 1 are to be enlarged, with new escalators to the mezzanine (these works have not begin yet). The first section must be between Água Branca and Morro Grande yard, so the works in the southern section may be a bit delayed in comparision with its northern section



437.001 said:


> And finally, line *4-Yellow*. Is there any opening date for Vila Sônia station?


We are guessing it will be 25th of January, because politicians always open something in this date. It's city's foundation day, and its 468th anniversary. Political deadline is between March and April, if the Governor decides to run for president (wherever, he won't have my support.....)



437.001 said:


> *MONORAIL*
> 
> Line *15-Silver*, how are the works to Jardim Colonial? Are there any news about the extension from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga? That's a rather important one, as it will release overcrowding from line 2-Green.


There are some work at Vila Prudente to built a new relay area, extension to Ipiranga has some bureaucratic work to be done.



437.001 said:


> Line *17-Gold*. Any news? Or is it still halted?
> 
> *CPTM*
> 
> Line *9-Emerald*. Any news regarding the extension from Grajaú to Varginha? Last thing I read, they wanted to open Grajaú to Mendes-Vila Natal station first, leaving Mendes to Varginha for later.
> Besides, any news about the new Joào Dias station?


I've read in the media Mendes station is to be opened in June's last days. I believe João Dias station will be opened in 2022.



437.001 said:


> Lines *7-Ruby* and *8-Diamond*. With the works of metro line 6, Água Branca station will have to be upgraded, as the amount of passengers there will skyrocket. Are there any news about the upgrade?


No news.

I want to believe the first section of line 6 to be opened is Brasilândia - Higienópolis-Mackenzie. Line 7 crowding level only increases until crossing Tietê river to reach Lapa station, a commercial region which provides some relief to passengers of overcrowded trains. The very next statiion is Água Branca, where all passengers of line 6's six-car-trains at, let's say, three-minutes headway will transfer to line 7's eight-car-trains, which comes from Lapa with not-so-affordable crowding at six-minutes headway to reach the main central stations (Barra Funda, Luz, Brás and Sé).

At least if singalling on line 7 could provide 3-minutes headways, if three-track section extended beyond Pirituba and reached Jaraguá or Perus at last, and/or central-track at Água Branca have a plataform, it would be possible to run an express service on line 7 from, let's say, Jaraguá and Lapa/Água Branca (similar to NYC's line 7), or a shuttle service between Água Branca and Barra Funda with a dedicated track to ease the lacking of Água Branca - São Joaquim section. (line 7 track layout: SAO PAULO | Public Transport)

About line 8, a new Água Branca station means building new tracks next to line 7's tracks and demolish a whole neighborhood between these lines.


----------



## Frenchlover

OOOPS said:


> Probably line 10 rolling stock will be renewed with not-so-new-trains..... Poor ABC region...
> 
> 
> 
> I do doubt line 19 will only link Jardim Julieta to Pari when opened. What it will do is overcrowd lines 11/7 to Luz and Barra Funda, line 3 at Brás and line 2 at Tamanduateí (these last ones through line 10). Its first section needs to reach Anhangabaú, providing connection with lines 3 and 1 directly, and with lines 2, 4 and 5 through these lines. At Anhangabaú passangers may transfer to Bandeira bus station, with bus lines to almost all bus stations of the south and west regions of the city (Santo Amaro [Largo Treze station, line 5], Varginha, Guarapiranga, João Dias [Giovanni Gronchi station, line 5], Capelinha, Campo Limpo).
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. There are a proposal to extend south towards Jardim Ângela, which may lead to more overcrowding (but will bring votes...).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, all stations have some work, although some are more complex like São Joaquim, where new entrance halls will be built, plataforms of existing line 1 are to be enlarged, with new escalators to the mezzanine (these works have not begin yet). The first section must be between Água Branca and Morro Grande yard, so the works in the southern section may be a bit delayed in comparision with its northern section
> 
> 
> 
> We are guessing it will be 25th of January, because politicians always open something in this date. It's city's foundation day, and its 468th anniversary. Political deadline is between March and April, if the Governor decides to run for president (wherever, he won't have my support.....)
> 
> 
> 
> There are some work at Vila Prudente to built a new relay area, extension to Ipiranga has some bureaucratic work to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read in the media Mendes station is to be opened in June's last days. I believe João Dias station will be opened in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> No news.
> 
> I want to believe the first section of line 6 to be opened is Brasilândia - Higienópolis-Mackenzie. Line 7 crowding level only increases until crossing Tietê river to reach Lapa station, a commercial region which provides some relief to passengers of overcrowded trains. The very next statiion is Água Branca, where all passengers of line 6's six-car-trains at, let's say, three-minutes headway will transfer to line 7's eight-car-trains, which comes from Lapa with not-so-affordable crowding at six-minutes headway to reach the main central stations (Barra Funda, Luz, Brás and Sé).
> 
> At least if singalling on line 7 could provide 3-minutes headways, if three-track section extended beyond Pirituba and reached Jaraguá or Perus at last, and/or central-track at Água Branca have a plataform, it would be possible to run an express service on line 7 from, let's say, Jaraguá and Lapa/Água Branca (similar to NYC's line 7), or a shuttle service between Água Branca and Barra Funda with a dedicated track to ease the lacking of Água Branca - São Joaquim section. (line 7 track layout: SAO PAULO | Public Transport)
> 
> About line 8, a new Água Branca station means building new tracks next to line 7's tracks and demolish a whole neighborhood between these lines.


Any maps to visualize what you're talking about please ?


----------



## OOOPS

Frenchlover said:


> Any maps to visualize what you're talking about please ?


ABC (or ABCD) region is served by line 10. It's the initials of its main cities: Santo *A*ndré, São *B*ernardo do Campo, São *C*aetano do Sul and *D*iadema, but it also includes Mauá, Ribeirão Pires and Rio Grande da Serra.

Network in operation or under construction (dashed lines). Line 2 extension to Dutra is also under construction, not shown here, and lines with a solid white strip are limited services. Own work [click to enlarge]:









Below is a fast edition I've just made to show proprosed extensions [click to enlarge]:











PS: in both maps I've forgotten to draw line 17, which is under construction between Morumbi (line 9), Campo Belo (line 5) and Congonhas Airport. Future planned extensions of this line aims to connect line 1 at Jabaquara to line 4 at São Paulo-Morumbi (three stations in the same line with Morumbi in the name will lead to some confusion....). UrbanRail includes this line on its site: UrbanRail.Net > South America > Brazil > São Paulo Metro


----------



## OOOPS

CPTM will unify services on lines 7 and 10 next Tuesday (May 4th). Service will be named "Serviço 710", lines numbering and names will not be changed by now. This route has 98 km from Jundiaí to Rio Grande da Serra, and the main section will be Francisco Morato - Mauá (64 km), with 10 tph/6 minutes headway at rush hours.

Source: Original (pt-BR), English/Google Translate

PS: the last post of mine here has a map of the network showing lines 7 and 10 connecting at Brás, where both lines terminate today.


----------



## 437.001

OOOPS said:


> CPTM will unify services on lines 7 and 10 next Tuesday (May 4th). Service will be named "Serviço 710", lines numbering and names will not be changed by now. This route has 109 km from Jundiaí to Rio Grande da Serra, and the main section will be Francisco Morato - Mauá (64 km), with 10 tph/6 minutes headway at rush hours.


Will there be any advantages, in terms of paths released at Luz and/or Brás?
Also, the state of the tracks on line 10 was really not so good.
Has it been improved?

Do you think this will make matters worse at Barra Funda or Tamanduateí, at peak hours?

=================================================================

On another note, I've just read on the Sâo Paulo railway subforum that there are several news on *line 5-Lilac*.

1) Chácara Klabin station already has platform edge doors in service.
2) These platforms are being installed at Campo Limpo station.
3) The only stations still without them are (if I read well) Giovanni Gronchi, and Santo Amaro.

=================================================================

On CPTM *line 9-Emerald*, works for a new overpass that will replace a former level crossing between Grajaú and Mendes-Vila Natal are almost complete.


----------



## OOOPS

437.001 said:


> Will there be any advantages, in terms of paths released at Luz and/or Brás?


I didn't understand.

Tracks are the same in use today, but plataforms at Brás will be swaped: northbound trains will call at platform 1 and southbound trains will call at platform 2.

Track layout between Luz and Brás, background colors denotes which tracks are assigned to each line (tracks 1 and 2 are assigned to lines 7 and 10 all the way, tracks 3 and 4 are used by line 11 until Brás, where it enters another railway and track numbering changes). Platform numbering starts from track 1 (northbound, left-hand running), UK-style:











437.001 said:


> Also, the state of the tracks on line 10 was really not so good.
> Has it been improved?


I really don't know. Full-service trip will take 128 minutes, they say, an average speed of 51 km/h.



437.001 said:


> Do you think this will make matters worse at Barra Funda or Tamanduateí, at peak hours?


I don't think so. Maybe the bast advantage is the regulation of both lines, since relaying at a single platform in Brás does not allow a good delay recovering (also, this discourages people who travels in the wrong direction just to get a seat).


----------



## 437.001

OOOPS said:


> I didn't understand.


Perguntava se terá melhoria no _headway_...


----------



## OOOPS

437.001 said:


> Will there be any advantages, in terms of paths released at Luz and/or Brás?





437.001 said:


> Perguntava se terá melhoria no _headway_...


Havia entendido se haveria algum caminho ou vias liberados na região...

By now, no. Both lines have the same headway, 6 minutes, although line 10 used to have a headway of 5,5 minutes a few moths ago.

As a [pre-pandemic] daily user I've noticed that 4-minutes headway is the minimum, although not feasible as it doesn't allow delay recovering and also it decreases the average speed.



OOOPS said:


> I really don't know. Full-service trip will take 128 minutes, they say, *an average speed of 51 km/h.*


_Errata_: an average speed of 46 km/h. In the previous calc (and in a previous post here) I've considered an extension of 109 km, which is the distance between Jundiaí and Paranapiacaba. There is no regular passenger service between Rio Grande da Serra and Paranapiacaba since 2002 besides the Touristic Express, so the correct extension of this service is 98 km.


----------



## A-B




----------



## Jim856796

OOOPS said:


> As far as I know, all stations have some work, although some are more complex like São Joaquim, where new entrance halls will be built, *plataforms of existing line 1 are to be enlarged*, with new escalators to the mezzanine (these works have not begin yet). The first section must be between Água Branca and Morro Grande yard, so the works in the southern section may be a bit delayed in comparision with its northern section


Hmm... Anytime I hear of station platforms being enlarged, it usually means extended for longer trains. How realistic is the possibility of station platforms on the Sao Paulo Metro (whether it's Line 1, 2 or 3) getting extended to accommodate 8-car trains from the existing 6-car ones (meaning they'll match the platform length of the CPTM's stations)? I know Line 1 is among the busiest metro lines in the world, but still, I don't know if a project like that should be pursued in the foreseeable future...


----------



## OOOPS

Jim856796 said:


> Hmm... Anytime I hear of station platforms being enlarged, it usually means extended for longer trains. How realistic is the possibility of station platforms on the Sao Paulo Metro (whether it's Line 1, 2 or 3) getting extended to accommodate 8-car trains from the existing 6-car ones (meaning they'll match the platform length of the CPTM's stations)? I know Line 1 is among the busiest metro lines in the world, but still, I don't know if a project like that should be pursued in the foreseeable future...


There's no possibility in a foreseeable future, all plataforms, storage sidings, maintenance shops and yards are designed to accommodate a train of 130~135 meters (6 cars of approx. 22 m).

Pátio Itaquera, image from Google Earth, November 2014.









Platforms at São Joaquim (and at many underground stations with lateral platforms) are narrow on both ends, they will be enlarged to accommodate a new connection with line 6 (I've worked as a train driver on line 1 for eight years and sometimes I had the opportunity to take a break at that station [some train drivers are sent to some stations to help on train occurrences in rush hours], and I took a bit of time to understand the pictures below...):



Marcio Staffa said:


> Metrô recebe propostas pelo projeto de adaptação da estação São Joaquim para a chegada da Linha 6
> 
> Dois consórcios haviam sido habilitados a apresentar as propostas financeiras para o projeto básico da ligação da estação da Linha 1-Azul com o futuro ramal subterrâneo
> 
> A Linha 6-Laranja do metrô paulistano retomou suas obras depois de um longo período de paralisação decorrente de problemas com a antiga operadora, a Move SP. Depois de grandes esforços do governo estadual a *Acciona *se tornou a empresa responsável pelas obras de implantação da Linha que ligará a Brasilândia até São Joaquim. *As metas da empresa são ambiciosas*, como a de operar o novo trecho até *outubro de 2025*. Enquanto isso o Metrô de São Paulo trabalha para que a integração com a *Linha 1-Azul* possa ser viabilizada através de obras de ampliação da *estação São Joaquim*, que receberá um maior fluxo de passageiros.
> 
> Fonte: Metrô recebe propostas pelo projeto de adaptação da estação São Joaquim para a chegada da Linha 6 - Metrô CPTM


----------



## 437.001

*News

CPTM Line 9-Emerald*

Extension from Grajaú to new southern terminus *Mendes-Vila Natal station* now open.

In typical Sao Paulo fashion, the station has been opened with a limited service and timetable.
Trains run as a shuttle between Grajaú and Mendes-Vila Natal.
It will upgrade services (trains all the way to Osasco) and timetable over time.
But the station and the extension between Grajaú and Mendes-Vila Natal are open anyway. 

Source (in Portuguese): *Com aglomeração, Doria inaugura a estação Mendes-Vila Natal (Bruno Covas) (diariodostrilhos.com)*


----------



## 437.001

*Metro Line 5-Lilac*

Full cab ride *from Chácara Klabin to Capâo Redondo*.
This was filmed a few months ago, now nearly all stations have the platform edge doors in service (except for Santo Amaro, and I think also one other surface station, can't remember which).


----------



## 437.001

After reading this article (in Portuguese, and published on January 27, 2020)...

*Capão Redondo, da Linha 5 Lilás: a estação mais cheia da periferia do metrô de São Paulo (uol.com.br)*

🔼 🔼 🔼
A few thoughts come to mind...

If the article is correct, it looks like Paulista/Consolaçâo (lines 2-Green and 4-Yellow) has overtaken Sé as the most overcrowded station.

Capâo Redondo (on line 5-Lilac) is now among the 10 most overcrowded stations, and the most in south Sâo Paulo after Santo Amaro.
I think in the past the most overcrowded used to be Jabaquara (on line 1-Blue).

It also looks like after some time of readjusting since line 5 was extended to Chácara Klabin, demand on lines 4 and 5 is growing again, as people become familiar with the new stations, and new passengers are attracted into the metro.
I guess this must also be true for CPTM line 9-Emerald, whose overcrowding problems have been well-known for long.

Thankfully, the triangle of interchange stations between lines 1, 2 and 5 (Paraíso-Santa Cruz-Chácara Klabin) seems to be coping better than other points, perhaps because it was better planned than other interchanges.

However, there are ongoing extensions which can only add extra strain to the network.

1) Metro Line 4-Yellow from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia.
2) CPTM Line 9-Emerald from Grajaú to Mendes-Vila Natal (which has just opened), and later Varginha.
3) Metro Line 2-Green from Vila Prudente to Anália Franco, and later Penha.
4) Monorail Line 15-Silver from Vila Prudente to Jardim Colonial, and later Jacu Pêssego.

And two new lines under construction, which, while certainly providing some relief (well, A LOT of relief, in fact), will only add even more passengers to the network when they open, potentially creating new bottlenecks and more overcrowding.

1) Metro Line 6-Orange (Brasilândia-Sâo Joaquim).
2) Monorail Line 17-Gold (Morumbi-Jardim Aeroporto/Congonhas).

Besides, there are several other extensions being planned, some of which I think are quite necessary to provide extra versatility into the network:

1) Metro Line 5-Lilac from Capâo Redondo to Jardim Ângela.
2) Monorail Line 15-Silver from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga.
3) Metro Line 5-Lilac from Chácara Klabin to Ipiranga.
4) Metro Line 2-Green from Penha to Dutra.
4) New Metro Line 19-Sky-blue from Anhangabaú to Guarulhos, via Sâo Bento and Dutra.
5) New Metro Line 16-Purple from Oscar Freire to Cidade Líder, via Paraíso, Sâo Carlos and Anália Franco.

*So here are a few questions...

1) *What's happening with monorail line 17? It doesn't seem to go ahead. What's the problem now?
I think this can be rather interesting to give some much needed relief to Santo Amaro station, which is badly needed.

*2)* How much more interesting is the extension of line 5 to Jardim Ângela, as opposed as extending it to Ipiranga on the other end (combined with line 15 to Ipiranga)? Or in other words, what do you think is going to be worse, the overcrowding at Capâo Redondo, or the overcrowding generated by the extensions of lines 2 and 15?

*3) *What has been the effect of line 15 on the infamous overcrowding of line 3? Has line 3 seen some kind of relief, or has line 15 just added new passengers with no effect on line 3?

*4)* As for lines 6 and 16, and regardless of the potential problems of the future metro/CPTM interchange at Água Branca, do you think having two cross-centre lines (line 6 from Higienópolis-Mackenzie to Sâo Joaquim, and line 16 from Oscar Freire to Paraíso) will create extra overcrowding, or a relief on the existing lines?


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 6-Orange*

Here's a bit of info on the state of the works, which have recently restarted.
The source is: *Home - LinhaUni*

Morro Grande depot - (on surface) - in works (16.06%) 
Domingos Vega shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Brasilândia station* *- depth (32m) - method (cut & cover)* - in works (7.49%)
Saldanha de Oliveira shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Vila Cardoso station* *- depth (38m) - method (cut & cover)* - in works (0.04%)
Felipe Mendes shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Itaberaba-Hospital Vila Penteado station* *- depth (68m) - method (NATM)* - in works (0.34%)
Phillipini shaft - in works (0.00%)
*Joâo Paulo I station* *- depth (44m) - method (NATM)* - in works (8.96%)
Simâo Velho shaft - in works (0.00%)
*Freguesia do Ó station* *- depth (38m) - method (NATM)* - in works (9.72%)
Tietê shaft - in works (2.94%)
Aquinos shaft - in works (17.01%)
*Santa Marina station* *-* *depth (28m) - method (cut % cover)* - in works (18.64%)
Sara de Souza shaft - in works (2.76%)
*Água Branca station <connection to CPTM line 7-Ruby>* *- depth (44m) - method (NATM)* - in works (13.09%)
Faustolo shaft - in works (1.73%)
*SESC-Pompeia station* *- depth (28m) - method (NATM)* - in works (1.32%)
Venâncio Aires shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Perdizes station* *- depth (28m) - method (cut & cover)* - in works (0.68%)
Joâo Ramalho shaft - in works (1.64%)
*PUC-Cardoso de Almeida station* *- depth (61m) - method (NATM)* - in works (3.15%)
Pacaembu shaft - in works (29.06%)
Itápolis shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Angélica-Pacaembu station* *- **depth (58m) - method (NATM)* - in works (0.04%)
Mato Grosso shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Higienópolis-Mackenzie station* *<connection to metro line 4-Yellow> - depth (69m) method (NATM)* - in works (0.00%)
Frei Caneca shaft - not started (0.00%)
*14-bis station* *-* *depth (45m) - method (NATM)* - in works (0.02%)
Almirante Marques shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Bela Vista station* *- **depth (59m) - method (NATM)* - in works (0.49%)
Pedroso shaft - not started (0.00%)
*Sâo Joaquim station <connection to metro line 1-Blue>* - *depth (54m) - method (NATM)* - in works (0.59%)
Felício dos Santos shaft - not started (0.00%)

🔼 🔼 🔼
The work at some stations has only just started.
There already are problems with nimbys at Perdizes station.
The latest news is that the TBM which will bore the section between the Tietê shaft and Felício dos Santos shaft has just received its shield.


----------



## 437.001

*News

Monorail line 15-Silver*

The extension from Sâo Mateus to the new *Jardim Colonial station* is much more advanced than I thought it was.
They're already doing test runs!!
Thanks to ed.seykota.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CS1Z3R8LdZ-/


----------



## Felipe C. Silva

437.001 said:


> *News
> 
> Monorail line 15-Silver*
> 
> The extension from Sâo Mateus to the new *Jardim Colonial station* is much more advanced than I thought it was.
> They're already doing test runs!!
> Thanks to ed.seykota.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CS1Z3R8LdZ-/



If you wanna get more updated about this and other infrastructure and architectural works in SP, I highly recommend this channel with 4k drone footage of the construction sites (all in Portuguese of course):






He is constantly uploading videos on the extensions of not only line 15, but also lines 2 and 4 and the construction of lines 6 and 17.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 2-Green*

A video about the extension of line 2 from Vila Prudente to Penha.
In it, it's said that some stations on this extension have had a name change:

-*Vila Prudente* (current terminus of line 2-Green)
-*Orfanato*
-Água Rasa >>> new name *Santa Clara*
-*Anália Franco*
-*Vila Formosa*
-Guilherme Giorgi >>> new name *Santa Isabel*
-Nova Manchester >>> new name *Guilherme Giorgi*
-*Aricanduva*
-*Penha*








And another video, this one's official.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 6-Orange*


A video about the works of the line 6-Orange between Brasilândia and Perdizes.






Its second part, between PUC-Cardoso de Almeida and Sâo Joaquim.






And another video, this one's official.


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL

Line 17-Gold*

Still in works, and very delayed.
There's been a name change in two of the stations:

Jardim Aeroporto >>> new name *Washington Luiz*
Congonhas >>> new name *Aeroporto de Congonhas*

So, the line will run from Morumbi to Brooklin Paulista and Washington Luiz, with a branch from Brooklin Paulista to Aeroporto de Congonhas.

Here's a video about it.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

437.001 said:


> *Metro Line 5-Lilac*
> 
> Full cab ride *from Chácara Klabin to Capâo Redondo*.
> This was filmed a few months ago, now nearly all stations have the platform edge doors in service (except for Santo Amaro, and I think also one other surface station, can't remember which).


Are those doors being installed in the Lines 1,2 and 3? I heard something about it


----------



## 437.001

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Are those doors being installed in the Lines 1, 2 and 3? I heard something about it


I'll have to look for that a bit, since I haven't been paying attention to lines 1 and 3.

On line 1 there was no station with them.
On line 2, there were a few station with PSD's (Alto do Ipiranga, Sacomâ, Tamanduateí, Vila Prudente, and I'm not sure whether Sumaré or not, I don't remember well).
On line 3, there were PSD's only at Vila Matilde.


----------



## OOOPS

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Are those doors being installed in the Lines 1,2 and 3? I heard something about it


Some equipment for installation at Jabaquara, Tucuruvi, Itaquera and Barra Funda have already arrived, but heavy work haven't begun yet.



437.001 said:


> On line 2, there were a few station with PSD's (Alto do Ipiranga, Sacomâ, Tamanduateí, Vila Prudente, and I'm not sure whether Sumaré or not, I don't remember well).




















TJ-SP anula contrato do Metrô para instalação de portas de plataforma


O TJ-SP anulou o contrato firmado entre o Metrô de São Paulo e o consórcio Kobra, para a instalação de portas nas plataformas.




noticiando.net





To be contracted (blue):
all line 2 stations between Sumaré and Alto do Ipiranga, except Consolação and Paraíso

Under project (red):
All lines 1 and 3 stations, except Vila Matilde, Barra Funda, Itaquera, Tucuruvi and Jabaquara

Under construction (orange):
Tucuruvi, Jabaquara, Itaquera and Barra Funda stations

In installation (yellow) or commissioning (green):
None

In operation (white):
Vila Madalena, Sacomã, Tamanduateí, Vila Prudente and Vila Matilde


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

437.001 said:


> I'll have to look for that a bit, since I haven't been paying attention to lines 1 and 3.
> 
> On line 1 there was no station with them.
> On line 2, there were a few station with PSD's (Alto do Ipiranga, Sacomâ, Tamanduateí, Vila Prudente, and I'm not sure whether Sumaré or not, I don't remember well).
> On line 3, there were PSD's only at Vila Matilde.





OOOPS said:


> Some equipment for installation at Jabaquara, Tucuruvi, Itaquera and Barra Funda have already arrived, but heavy work haven't begun yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ-SP anula contrato do Metrô para instalação de portas de plataforma
> 
> 
> O TJ-SP anulou o contrato firmado entre o Metrô de São Paulo e o consórcio Kobra, para a instalação de portas nas plataformas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noticiando.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be contracted (blue):
> all line 2 stations between Sumaré and Alto do Ipiranga, except Consolação and Paraíso
> 
> Under project (red):
> All lines 1 and 3 stations, except Vila Matilde, Barra Funda, Itaquera, Tucuruvi and Jabaquara
> 
> Under construction (orange):
> Tucuruvi, Jabaquara, Itaquera and Barra Funda stations
> 
> In installation (yellow) or commissioning (green):
> None
> 
> In operation (white):
> Vila Madalena, Sacomã, Tamanduateí, Vila Prudente and Vila Matilde


and according to this link

Linha 1 do Metrô de SP vai ganhar 16 novos trens e 3-Vermelha outros seis - Via Trolebus

those lines will receive 44 new trains and new signaling system, called CBTC.

These old lines are being modernized ! Which I think it is really great. Especially compared to some metro/subways system around the world where some lines are ultra modern and others are creepy old.


----------



## OOOPS

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> those lines will receive 44 new trains and new signaling system, called CBTC.


Those 44 trains (probably N Stock) will supply line 2 extension to Penha and a possible retirement of E Stock, which now runs on line 1.

I believe in a exchange of rolling stock between lines to provide a standard for operation and maintenance: G, H and K Stocks on line 3 (16 + 17 + 25 = 58 trains), N, I and L Stocks on line 1 (11 + 25 + 22 = 58 trains), J and N Stocks on line 2 (26 + 33 = 59 trains). This had already occurred with H Stock, which was split between lines 1 (7 trains) and 3 (10 trains) when the trains were brand new, and now it runs only on line 3.


----------



## 437.001

OOOPS said:


> Those 44 trains (probably N Stock) will supply line 2 extension to Penha and a possible retirement of E Stock, which now runs on line 1.


Weren't all the old trains retrofitted only a few years ago?

And a question about line 2-Green.
I read that there's going to be a rail yard called Rapadura, and then a bigger depot at Paulo Freire.
Is it right to say that the Rapadura yard will be able to open only with the line reaching Penha, or that merely serves the first phase to Anália Franco?


----------



## OOOPS

437.001 said:


> Weren't all the old trains retrofitted only a few years ago?


No. When the contract was signed in 2008 E Stock was (officially) only 9-10 years old, so it only included A/B, C and D Stocks (a total of 98 trains), but its project is based on D Stock, since both were projected by Mafersa. Trains of E Stock are the only non-air-conditioned trains in the network.

E and G Stock are based on a contract to built 22 trains, signed between Mafersa and the government in 1992. Mafersa had begun building the first 11 trains but went bankrupt, Alstom bought its plant and contracts in 1997, finishing these 11 trains (bodyshells were already built). When line 2 was extended to Vila Prudente, state government reactivated this contract to built the remaining 11 trains and executed an option of 5 trains (25 %), originating the 16 trains of G Stock.



437.001 said:


> I read that there's going to be a rail yard called Rapadura, and then a bigger depot at Paulo Freire.
> Is it right to say that the Rapadura yard will be able to open only with the line reaching Penha, or that merely serves the first phase to Anália Franco?


With Rapadura yard line 2 will be able to reach Penha, although some maintenance activities will still be done at Jabaquara yard (e. g. wheel truing).


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

*The contractual change that makes Guarulhos airport People Mover possible will be signed on Wednesday, the 8th










The expectation is that the addendum, which will allow GRU to discount the amounts for the construction and operation of the rapid transport system between the airport terminals and the Guarulhos Airport station, will lead to the contracting of the AeroGRU consortium, led by the company from Rio Grande do Sul, Aeromovel. The system proposed by the group involves the use of a channel that moves the trains through air pressure. Because of this, vehicles are lighter as the electric motors that generate air circulation are installed at strategic points along the road. ...






Mudança contratual que viabiliza People Mover de Guarulhos será assinada na quarta-feira, dia 8 - Metrô CPTM (metrocptm.com.br) *


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 19-Sky-blue (planned)*

According to the article below (in Portuguese), there's been a halt to the process of tendering, as the losing parties question the basic project.



HittingTheRoad said:


> Participantes da licitação de projeto básico da Linha 19 questionam julgamento técnico do Metrô - Metrô CPTM


Here's a map of the future line 19, which, in its initial part, would run from Anhangabaú to Bosque Maia.
It would have connections to metro lines 3-Red (at Anhangabaú), 1-Blue (at Sâo Bento), and 2-Green (at Dutra).
It would also connect with CPTM lines at Pari station (once CPTM builds it, that is).
It would have the depot at Curuçá, I believe.
The line should be extended later on towards Bela Vista (line 6), Brigadeiro (line 2), and Campo Belo (line 5), but that's for a later phase which has no date at all.












Personally, I'm not sure about the idea of ending the current phase at Anhangabaú instead of doing it at Bela Vista.
Anhangabaú station is extremely overcrowded, and that would probably overload lines 1 and 3.
By finishing the line at Bela Vista instead, the connection to line 6 would give lines 1 and 3 an extra bit of "breathing space".
Methinks.


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL

Line 15-Silver*

An official video about the works of extension from Sâo Mateus to Jardim Colonial.


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL

Line 15-Silver*

A look at the line during the morning rush and evening peak.








🔼 🔼 🔼
Can't wait for the extension of this line from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga, and of metro line 5-Lilac from Chácara Klabin to Ipiranga, too.
That will release quite some pressure on metro line 2-Green between Vila Prudente and Chácara Klabin...


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 3-Red*

A video about the legendarily overcrowded line 3-Red.
The youtuber had to let EIGHT trains go before being able to board the ninth train at Sé station.


----------



## kokomo

Regarding Monorail line 17 I recall seeing it in construction as early as 2012 or so. I travel(ed) a lot to Sao Paulo and one of the offices I had to go to (work as a consultant) had its HQ right next to the Brooklyn bridge (the paulista one I mean) on Jornalista Marinhos and you could see from atop how sluggish works were.
I haven't been to SP for the past 2 years by now so I am not surprised it hasn't been finished


----------



## intelligentBG

On the last official transport map the section of line 17 from Morumbi to Sao Paulo-Morumbi is removed indicating that it is not priority for the local authorities anymore. However, from many pics we can see several already built pillars along the river. What is going to happen with them? Are they going to stand there forever with their unfinished ugly view?


----------



## 437.001

*AVERAGE NUMBER OF PASSENGERS PER DAY AND STATION 
IN JUNE 2021 (METRO + CPTM)*

Sources:

-Metro Lines 1, 2, 3, 15: *Portal da Transparência (metrosp.com.br)*
-Metro Line 4: *e295808361a840ddbd4d7ae609601fd6_06-2021-entrada-de-passageiros-por-estacao.pdf (viaquatro.com.br)*
-Metro Line 5: *55eb36f45e424e08a0c836cb3c66e745_entrada-estacao-jun2021.pdf (viamobilidade.com.br)*
-CPTM Lines 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13: *Movimentação de Passageiros | CPTM*
(disclaimer: for CPTM lines I divided the given number by 30, it doesn't give the exact number, but at least you get an idea...)


*Sé - 237,000 (L1 116,000 + L3 121,000)
Luz - 223,000 (L1 69,000 + L4 76,000 + L7 29,000 + L11 49,000)
Brás - 168,000 (L3 65,000 + L7 7,000 + L10 22,000 + L11 37,000 + L12 37,000)
Palmeiras-Barra Funda - 161,000 (L3 90,000 + L7 29,000 + L8 42,000)
República - 131,000 (L3 70,000 + L4 61,000)
Santa Cruz - 105,000* *(L1 61,000 + L5 44,000)
Pinheiros - 101,000 (L4 55,000 + L9 46,000)
Paulista/Consolaçâo - 97,000 (L2 47,000 + L4 50,000)
Tatuapé - 93,000 (L3 49,000 + L11 29,000 + L12 15,000)
Santo Amaro - 92,000 (L5 56,000 + L9 36,000)
Chácara Klabin - 88,000 (L2 43,000 + L5 45,000)
Paraíso - 87,000 (L1 50,000 + L2 37,000)
Ana Rosa - 78,000 (L1 41,000 + L2 36,000)
Corinthians-Itaquera - 78,000 (L3 53,000 + L11 25,000)
Tamanduateí - 78,000 (L2 43,000 + L10 35,000)
Vila Prudente - 68,000 (L2 40,000 + L15 28,000)*
*Capâo Redondo - 64,000 (L5)*
*Guaianases - 48,000 (L11)*
*Jabaquara - 46,000 (L1)*
*Grajaú - 40,000 (L9)
Artur Alvim - 37,000 (L3)
Tucuruvi - 35,000 (L1)
Sâo Bento - 33,000 (L1)
Santana - 32,000 (L1)
Anhangabaú - 31,000 (L3)
Mauá - 29,000 (L10)
Prefeito Celso Daniel-Santo André - 29,000 (L10)
Osasco - 28,000 (L8 20,000 + L9 8,000)
Portuguesa-Tietê - 27,000 (L1)*
*Campo Limpo - 26,000 (L5)*
*Carrâo - 26,000 (L3)*
*Sâo Paulo-Morumbi - 26,000 (L4)*
*Belém - 25,000 (L3)*
*Suzano - 25,000 (L11)*
*Brigadeiro - 24,000 (L2)
Sacomâ - 24,000 (L2)*
*Butantâ - 22,000 (L4)*
*Francisco Morato - 21,000 (L7)*
*Itaim Paulista - 20,000 (L12)*
*Largo Treze - 20,000 (L5)*
*Trianon-MASP - 20,000 (L2)*
*Bresser-Moóca - 19,000 (L3)*
*Itapevi - 18,000 (L8)*
*Penha - 18,000 (L3)*
*Carapicuíba - 17,000 (L8)*
*Ferraz de Vasconcelos - 17,000 (L11)*
*Lapa-L7 - 17,000 (L7)*
*Marechal Deodoro - 17,000 (L3)*
*Faria Lima - 16,000 (L4)*
*Saúde - 16,000 (L1)
Vergueiro - 16,000 (L1)*
*Vila Matilde - 16,000 (L3)
Santa Cecília - 16,000 (L3)*
*Conceiçâo - 15,000 (L1)*
*Giovanni Gronchi - 15,000 (L5)*
*Sâo Caetano do Sul-Prefeito Walter Braido - 15,000 (L10)*
*Armênia - 14,000 (L1)*
*Oscar Freire - 14,000 (L4)*
*Sâo Joaquim - 14,000 (L1)*
*Clínicas - 13,000 (L2)*
*Franco da Rocha - 13,000 (L7)*
*Guilhermina-Esperança - 13,000 (L3)
Patriarca-Vila Ré - 13,000 (L3)
Pedro II - 13,000 (L3)*
*Perus - 13,000 (L7)*
*Barueri - 12,000 (L8)*
*Japâo-Liberdade - 12,000 (L1)*
*Jardim Romano - 12,000 (L12)*
*Moema -12,000 (L5)*
*Sâo Mateus - 12,000 (L15)*
*Itaquaquecetuba - 11,000 (L12)*
*Lapa-L8 - 11,000 (L8)*
*Sâo Miguel Paulista - 11,000 (L12)*
*Dom Bosco - 10,000 (L11)*
*Eucaliptos - 10,000 (L5)*
*General Miguel Costa - 10,000 (L8)*
*Jaraguá - 10,000 (L7)*
*Jardim Helena-Vila Mara - 10,000 (L12)*
*José Bonifácio - 10,000 (L11)*
*Vila Madalena - 10,000 (L2)*
*Vila Mariana - 10,000 (L1)*
*Vila Olímpia - 10,000 (L9)*
*Alto do Ipiranga - 9,000 (L2)*
*Antonio Gianetti Neto - 9,000 (L11)*
*Domingos de Moraes - 9,000 (L8)*
*Fradique Coutinho - 9,000 (L4)
Higienópolis-Mackenzie - 9,000 (L4)*
*Praça da Árvore - 9,000 (L1)*
*Pirituba - 9,000 (L7)*
*Ribeirâo Pires-Antônio Bespalec - 9,000 (L10)*
*Sâo Judas - 9,000 (L1)*
*Vila das Belezas - 9,000 (L5)
Brooklin - 8,000 (L5)*
*Santos-Imigrantes - 8,000 (L2)*
*Jandira - 8,000 (L8)*
*Morumbi - 8,000 (L9)*
*Poá - 8,000 (L11)*
*Primavera-Interlagos - 8,000 (L9)*
*Tiradentes - 8,000 (L1)*
*Antônio Joâo - 7,000 (L8)*
*Caieiras - 7,000 (L7)*
*Engenheiro Manuel Feio - 7,000 (L12)*
*Imperatriz Leopoldina - 7,000 (L8)*
*Ipiranga - 7,000 (L10)*
*Mogi das Cruzes - 7,000 (L11)*
*Parada Inglesa - 7,000 (L1)*
*AACD-Servidor - 6,000 (L5)
Adolfo Pinheiro - 6,000 (L5)*
*Baltazar Fidelis - 6,000 (L7)*
*Campo Belo - 6,000 (L5)*
*Carandiru - 6,000 (L1)*
*Cidade Jardim - 6,000 (L9)*
*Comendador Ermelino - 6,000 (L12)*
*Estudantes - 6,000 (L11)*
*Hospital Sâo Paulo - 6,000 (L5)*
*Jardim Sâo Paulo-Ayrton Senna - 6,000 (L1)*
*Jundiaí - 6,000 (L7)*
*Jurubatuba - 6,000 (L9)*
*Rio Grande da Serra - 6,000 (L10)*
*Villa Lobos-Jaguaré - 6,000 (L9)*
*Aeroporto-Guarulhos - 5,000 (L13)*
*Aracaré - 5,000 (L12)
Calmon Viana - 5,000 (L11 4,000 + L12 1,000)
Comandante Sampaio - 5,000 (L8)
Guapituba - 5,000 (L10)
Jardim Silveira - 5,000 (L8)
Jundiapeba - 5,000 (L11)
Juventus-Moóca - 5,000 (L10)*
*Sapopemba - 5,000 (L15)*
*Socorro - 5,000 (L9)*
*Santuário Nossa Senhora de Fátima-Sumaré - 5,000 (L2)*
*Utinga - 5,000 (L10)*
*Vila Aurora - 5,000 (L7)*
*Autódromo - 4,000 (L9)
Berrini - 4,000 (L9)*
*Borba Gato - 4,000 (L5)*
*Braz Cubas - 4,000 (L11)*
*Capuava - 4,000 (L10)*
*Granja Julieta - 4,000 (L9)
Hebraica-Rebouças - 4,000 (L9)*
*Piqueri - 4,000 (L7)*
*Prefeito Saladino - 4,000 (L10)
Presidente Altino - 4,000 (L8 3,000 + L9 1,000)
Engenheiro Goulart - 3,600 (L12 3,000 + L13 600)
Água Branca - 3,000 (L7)*
*Alto da Boa Vista - 3,000 (L5)*
*CEASA - 3,000 (L9)
Cidade Universitária - 3,000 (L9)*
*Engenheiro Cardoso - 3,000 (L8)*
*Jardim Planalto - 3,000 (L15)*
*Júlio Prestes - 3,000 (L8)*
*Oratório - 3,000 (L15)
Sâo Lucas - 3,000 (L15)*
*USP-Leste - 3,000 (L12)*
*Vila Tolstói - 3,000 (L15)
Vila Uniâo - 3,000 (L15)
Camilo Haddad - 2,000 (L15)*
*Campo Limpo Paulista - 2,000 (L7)*
*Fazenda da Juta - 2,000 (L15)*
*Guarulhos-CECAP - 2,000 (L13)*
*Quitaúna - 2,000 (L8)*
*Vila Clarice - 2,000 (L7)
Botujuru - 1,000 (L7)*
*Jardim Belval - 1,000 (L8)*
*Várzea Paulista - 1,000 (L7)*
*Sagrado Coraçâo - 1,000 (L8)
Santa Terezinha - 900 (L8)*


----------



## malegi

437.001 said:


> *AVERAGE NUMBER OF PASSENGERS PER DAY AND STATION
> IN JUNE 2021 (METRO + CPTM)*
> 
> Sources:
> 
> -Metro Lines 1, 2, 3, 15: *Portal da Transparência (metrosp.com.br)*
> -Metro Line 4: *e295808361a840ddbd4d7ae609601fd6_06-2021-entrada-de-passageiros-por-estacao.pdf (viaquatro.com.br)*
> -Metro Line 5: *55eb36f45e424e08a0c836cb3c66e745_entrada-estacao-jun2021.pdf (viamobilidade.com.br)*
> -CPTM Lines 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13: *Movimentação de Passageiros | CPTM*
> (disclaimer: for CPTM lines I divided the given number by 30, it doesn't give the exact number, but at least you get an idea...)
> 
> 
> *Sé - 237,000 (L1 116,000 + L3 121,000)
> Luz - 223,000 (L1 69,000 + L4 76,000 + L7 29,000 + L11 49,000)
> Brás - 168,000 (L3 65,000 + L7 7,000 + L10 22,000 + L11 37,000 + L12 37,000)
> Palmeiras-Barra Funda - 161,000 (L3 90,000 + L7 29,000 + L8 42,000)
> República - 131,000 (L3 70,000 + L4 61,000)
> Santa Cruz - 105,000* *(L1 61,000 + L5 44,000)
> Pinheiros - 101,000 (L4 55,000 + L9 46,000)
> Paulista/Consolaçâo - 97,000 (L2 47,000 + L4 50,000)
> Tatuapé - 93,000 (L3 49,000 + L11 29,000 + L12 15,000)
> Santo Amaro - 92,000 (L5 56,000 + L9 36,000)
> Chácara Klabin - 88,000 (L2 43,000 + L5 45,000)
> Paraíso - 87,000 (L1 50,000 + L2 37,000)
> Ana Rosa - 78,000 (L1 41,000 + L2 36,000)
> Corinthians-Itaquera - 78,000 (L3 53,000 + L11 25,000)
> Tamanduateí - 78,000 (L2 43,000 + L10 35,000)
> Vila Prudente - 68,000 (L2 40,000 + L15 28,000)*
> *Capâo Redondo - 64,000 (L5)*
> *Guaianazes - 48,000 (L11)*
> *Jabaquara - 46,000 (L1)*
> *Grajaú - 40,000 (L9)
> Artur Alvim - 37,000 (L3)
> Tucuruvi - 35,000 (L1)
> Sâo Bento - 33,000 (L1)
> Santana - 32,000 (L1)
> Anhangabaú - 31,000 (L3)
> Mauá - 29,000 (L10)
> Prefeito Celso Daniel-Santo André - 29,000 (L10)
> Osasco - 28,000 (L8 20,000 + L9 8,000)
> Portuguesa-Tietê - 27,000 (L1)*
> *Campo Limpo - 26,000 (L5)*
> *Carrâo - 26,000 (L3)*
> *Sâo Paulo-Morumbi - 26,000 (L4)*
> *Belém - 25,000 (L3)*
> *Suzano - 25,000 (L11)*
> *Brigadeiro - 24,000 (L2)
> Sacomâ - 24,000 (L2)*
> *Butantâ - 22,000 (L4)*
> *Francisco Morato - 21,000 (L7)*
> *Itaim Paulista - 20,000 (L12)*
> *Largo Treze - 20,000 (L5)*
> *Trianon-MASP - 20,000 (L2)*
> *Bresser-Moóca - 19,000 (L3)*
> *Itapevi - 18,000 (L8)*
> *Penha - 18,000 (L3)*
> *Carapicuíba - 17,000 (L8)*
> *Ferraz de Vasconcelos - 17,000 (L11)*
> *Lapa-L7 - 17,000 (L7)*
> *Marechal Deodoro - 17,000 (L3)*
> *Faria Lima - 16,000 (L4)*
> *Saúde - 16,000 (L1)
> Vergueiro - 16,000 (L1)*
> *Vila Matilde - 16,000 (L3)
> Santa Cecília - 16,000 (L3)*
> *Conceiçâo - 15,000 (L1)*
> *Giovanni Gronchi - 15,000 (L5)*
> *Sâo Caetano do Sul-Prefeito Walter Braido - 15,000 (L10)*
> *Armênia - 14,000 (L1)*
> *Oscar Freire - 14,000 (L4)*
> *Sâo Joaquim - 14,000 (L1)*
> *Clínicas - 13,000 (L2)*
> *Franco da Rocha - 13,000 (L7)*
> *Guilhermina-Esperança - 13,000 (L3)
> Patriarca-Vila Ré - 13,000 (L3)
> Pedro II - 13,000 (L3)*
> *Perus - 13,000 (L7)*
> *Barueri - 12,000 (L8)*
> *Japâo-Liberdade - 12,000 (L1)*
> *Jardim Romano - 12,000 (L12)*
> *Moema -12,000 (L5)*
> *Sâo Mateus - 12,000 (L15)*
> *Itaquaquecetuba - 11,000 (L12)*
> *Lapa-L8 - 11,000 (L8)*
> *Sâo Miguel Paulista - 11,000 (L12)*
> *Dom Bosco - 10,000 (L11)*
> *Eucaliptos - 10,000 (L5)*
> *General Miguel Costa - 10,000 (L8)*
> *Jaraguá - 10,000 (L7)*
> *Jardim Helena-Vila Mara - 10,000 (L12)*
> *José Bonifácio - 10,000 (L11)*
> *Vila Madalena - 10,000 (L2)*
> *Vila Mariana - 10,000 (L1)*
> *Vila Olímpia - 10,000 (L9)*
> *Alto do Ipiranga - 9,000 (L2)*
> *Antonio Gianetti Neto - 9,000 (L11)*
> *Domingos de Moraes - 9,000 (L8)*
> *Fradique Coutinho - 9,000 (L4)
> Higienópolis-Mackenzie - 9,000 (L4)*
> *Praça da Árvore - 9,000 (L1)*
> *Pirituba - 9,000 (L7)*
> *Ribeirâo Pires-Antônio Bespalec - 9,000 (L10)*
> *Sâo Judas - 9,000 (L1)*
> *Vila das Belezas - 9,000 (L5)
> Brooklin - 8,000 (L5)*
> *Santos-Imigrantes - 8,000 (L2)*
> *Jandira - 8,000 (L8)*
> *Morumbi - 8,000 (L9)*
> *Poá - 8,000 (L11)*
> *Primavera-Interlagos - 8,000 (L9)*
> *Tiradentes - 8,000 (L1)*
> *Antônio Joâo - 7,000 (L8)*
> *Caieiras - 7,000 (L7)*
> *Engenheiro Manuel Feio - 7,000 (L12)*
> *Imperatriz Leopoldina - 7,000 (L8)*
> *Ipiranga - 7,000 (L10)*
> *Mogi das Cruzes - 7,000 (L11)*
> *Parada Inglesa - 7,000 (L1)*
> *AACD-Servidor - 6,000 (L5)
> Adolfo Pinheiro - 6,000 (L5)*
> *Baltazar Fidelis - 6,000 (L7)*
> *Campo Belo - 6,000 (L5)*
> *Carandiru - 6,000 (L1)*
> *Cidade Jardim - 6,000 (L9)*
> *Comendador Ermelino - 6,000 (L12)*
> *Estudantes - 6,000 (L11)*
> *Hospital Sâo Paulo - 6,000 (L5)*
> *Jardim Sâo Paulo-Ayrton Senna - 6,000 (L1)*
> *Jundiaí - 6,000 (L7)*
> *Jurubatuba - 6,000 (L9)*
> *Rio Grande da Serra - 6,000 (L10)*
> *Villa Lobos-Jaguaré - 6,000 (L9)*
> *Aeroporto-Guarulhos - 5,000 (L13)*
> *Aracaré - 5,000 (L12)
> Calmon Viana - 5,000 (L11 4,000 + L12 1,000)
> Comandante Sampaio - 5,000 (L8)
> Guapituba - 5,000 (L10)
> Jardim Silveira - 5,000 (L8)
> Jundiapeba - 5,000 (L11)
> Juventus-Moóca - 5,000 (L10)*
> *Sapopemba - 5,000 (L15)*
> *Socorro - 5,000 (L9)*
> *Santuário Nossa Senhora de Fátima-Sumaré - 5,000 (L2)*
> *Utinga - 5,000 (L10)*
> *Vila Aurora - 5,000 (L7)*
> *Autódromo - 4,000 (L9)
> Berrini - 4,000 (L9)*
> *Borba Gato - 4,000 (L5)*
> *Brás Cubas - 4,000 (L11)*
> *Capuava - 4,000 (L10)*
> *Granja Julieta - 4,000 (L9)
> Hebraica-Rebouças - 4,000 (L9)*
> *Piqueri - 4,000 (L7)*
> *Prefeito Saladino - 4,000 (L10)
> Presidente Altino - 4,000 (L8 3,000 + L9 1,000)
> Engenheiro Goulart - 3,600 (L12 3,000 + L13 600)
> Água Branca - 3,000 (L7)*
> *Alto da Boa Vista - 3,000 (L5)*
> *CEASA - 3,000 (L9)
> Cidade Universitária - 3,000 (L9)*
> *Engenheiro Cardoso - 3,000 (L8)*
> *Jardim Planalto - 3,000 (L15)*
> *Júlio Prestes - 3,000 (L8)*
> *Oratório - 3,000 (L15)
> Sâo Lucas - 3,000 (L15)*
> *USP-Leste - 3,000 (L12)*
> *Vila Tolstói - 3,000 (L15)
> Vila Uniâo - 3,000 (L15)
> Camilo Haddad - 2,000 (L15)*
> *Campo Limpo Paulista - 2,000 (L7)*
> *Fazenda da Juta - 2,000 (L15)*
> *Guarulhos-CECAP - 2,000 (L13)*
> *Quitaúna - 2,000 (L8)*
> *Vila Clarice - 2,000 (L7)
> Botujuru - 1,000 (L7)*
> *Jardim Belval - 1,000 (L8)*
> *Várzea Paulista - 1,000 (L7)*
> *Sagrado Coraçâo - 1,000 (L8)
> Santa Terezinha - 900 (L8)*


Couldn’t find Sao Paulo-Morumbi L4.


----------



## Cygnus-X1

kokomo said:


> Regarding Monorail line 17 I recall seeing it in construction as early as 2012 or so. I travel(ed) a lot to Sao Paulo and one of the offices I had to go to (work as a consultant) had its HQ right next to the Brooklyn bridge (the paulista one I mean) on Jornalista Marinhos and you could see from atop how sluggish works were.
> I haven't been to SP for the past 2 years by now so I am not surprised it hasn't been finished


Are any monorail lines operational? How many and since when?


----------



## kokomo

@Cygnus-X1 I believe there already has been one operational for the past 4 years


----------



## 437.001

malegi said:


> Couldn’t find Sao Paulo-Morumbi L4.


Just below Campo Limpo and Carrâo. Find it between 20,000 and 30,000.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

kokomo said:


> Regarding Monorail line 17 I recall seeing it in construction as early as 2012 or so. I travel(ed) a lot to Sao Paulo and one of the offices I had to go to (work as a consultant) had its HQ right next to the Brooklyn bridge (the paulista one I mean) on Jornalista Marinhos and you could see from atop how sluggish works were.
> I haven't been to SP for the past 2 years by now so I am not surprised it hasn't been finished


Yes it took more than 10 year... They are saying it will be ready in 2023.
Next year is election year here, so probably they will speed up. If you are frustraded can you imagine us 'Paulistanos' ?! 
Anyway now it seems the chinese BYD will supply the monorails trains... let's see. 
This decade is crucial for São Paulo public transport


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Cygnus-X1 said:


> Are any monorail lines operational? How many and since when?


yes, since 2014... Just one for now, but we should have 2 in 2023

Line 15-silver .


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

intelligentBG said:


> On the last official transport map the section of line 17 from Morumbi to Sao Paulo-Morumbi is removed indicating that it is not priority for the local authorities anymore. However, from many pics we can see several already built pillars along the river. What is going to happen with them? Are they going to stand there forever with their unfinished ugly view?


Are you talking about this ?












For what I understand it will be finished in the Panamby Station in 2023.


----------



## Cygnus-X1

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Yes it took more than 10 year... They are saying it will be ready in 2023.
> Next year is election year here, so probably they will speed up. If you are frustraded can you imagine us 'Paulistanos' ?!
> Anyway now it seems the chinese BYD will supply the monorails trains... let's see.
> This decade is crucial for São Paulo public transport


Has BYD any tested urban systems with high ridership in operation, either in China or elsewhere? If so, how many years has the system been in operation and what is the record? Any breakdowns?
Also, the monorail system in operation since 2014 - how is it faring? I understand that the system had breakdowns? Who built it and who supplied rakes. signalling etc?

Sorry for these questions, but I would like an insider's views and opinions since BYD & other monorail firms are promising a lot but delivered little. Hence, would like to know.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Cygnus-X1 said:


> Has BYD any tested urban systems with high ridership in operation, either in China or elsewhere? If so, how many years has the system been in operation and what is the record? Any breakdowns?
> Also, the monorail system in operation since 2014 - how is it faring? I understand that the system had breakdowns? Who built it and who supplied rakes. signalling etc?
> 
> Sorry for these questions, but I would like an insider's views and opinions since BYD & other monorail firms are promising a lot but delivered little. Hence, would like to know.


Yes they have one system called 'Skyrail' operating in China. But i am not so IN to this Monorail world ...

Maybe @437.001 or @dimlys1994 could explain it better to you ...😅😅


----------



## glksc

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTzJnesjWrX/


----------



## kokomo

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Yes it took more than 10 year... They are saying it will be ready in 2023.
> Next year is election year here, so probably they will speed up. If you are frustraded can you imagine us 'Paulistanos' ?!
> Anyway now it seems the chinese BYD will supply the monorails trains... let's see.
> This decade is crucial for São Paulo public transport


Obrigado!
Line 17 will still connect Congonhas to the Metro line running by the Tiete river? Or was it modified?


----------



## 437.001

double post, error


----------



## 437.001

kokomo said:


> Line 17 will still connect Congonhas to the Metro line running by the Tiete river? Or was it modified?


No, not the Tietê, no lines run along that river, they only cross it (lines 1, 7, 13).

You actually got the rivers mixed up, you must mean the river Pinheiros, where line 9 runs along its eastern bank.

And in that case, yes, line 17 will connect the Congonhas airport to Morumbi station on line 9.
With a connection to metro line 5-Lilac at Campo Belo station.


----------



## kokomo

Isn't the Tietê river which runs along the Marginal Pinheiros?
And I was referring to that line, indeed


----------



## 437.001

kokomo said:


> Isn't the Tietê river which runs along the Marginal Pinheiros?
> And I was referring to that line, indeed


No, kokomo, the Marginal Pinheiros runs along the river Pinheiros (south-north in the west side of Sâo Paulo), which flows northbound and into the river Tietê more or less between Presidente Altino and Imperatriz Leopoldina stations, but a bit further north from there.

While the Marginal Tietê runs along the much longer and important river Tietê (east-west and north of the old town of Sâo Paulo), and no railway or metro line runs along its banks.

Sâo Paulo also has several other smaller water courses, the most important of which are the rivers Tamanduateí and Aricanduva.


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL

Line 15-Silver*

Images of the works at the new Jardim Colonial station.
The works between its current eastern terminus at Sâo Mateus, and its future terminus at Jardim Colonial, are very advanced.
Either this one or the extension of line 4 will be the next one to open.








*Line 17-Ouro*

Images of the works of the ever-delayed line 17 between Morumbi and the Congonhas Airport, and its branch between Brooklin Paulista (that name will lead to confusions with Brooklin, which is only two stations away), and Washington Luís (next to the Água Espraiada depot).








Installing some beams for line 17 between Morumbi station and the end of the line, which is being left open in case they extend it across the river towards Panamby.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 4-Yellow*

Images of the works at the new Vila Sônia station.
The extension from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia will probably be the next one to open, the only other candidate being the extension of line 15.
It is very advanced, so it shouldn't take a lot to open.








*Line 2-Green*

Images of the works of the new extension of line 2, which will be the longest to date on this line, between Vila Prudente and Penha (8 stations).








*Line 6-Orange*

Images of the works across the river Tietê, with the huge Tietê shaft, where the TBM is being assembled.
Across the river we can see the smaller Aquinos shaft.
This section is located between Santa Marina and Freguesia do Ó stations.
Interestingly, there will be a small yard for stationing trains right under the river, located exactly between the two shafts.







Images of the works at Itaberaba station.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

437.001 said:


> *METRO
> 
> Line 4-Yellow*
> 
> Images of the works at the new Vila Sônia station.
> The extension from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia will probably be the next one to open, the only other candidate being the extension of line 15.
> It is very advanced, so it shouldn't take a lot to open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Line 2-Green*
> 
> Images of the works of the new extension of line 2, which will be the longest to date on this line, between Vila Prudente and Penha (8 stations).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Line 6-Orange*
> 
> Images of the works across the river Tietê, with the huge Tietê shaft, where the TBM is being assembled.
> Across the river we can see the smaller Aquinos shaft.
> This section is located between Santa Marina and Freguesia do Ó stations.
> Interestingly, there will be a small yard for stationing trains right under the river, located exactly between the two shafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images of the works at Itaberaba station.


nice! Vila Sonia Station is nearly finished!


----------



## 437.001

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> nice! Vila Sonia Station is nearly finished!


Yes.

It's now safe to say that the next two extensions will be:

a) Line 4-Yellow from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to Vila Sônia.

b) Line 15-Silver from Sâo Mateus to Jardim Colonial.

Which one will open first, I don't know.


----------



## OOOPS

437.001 said:


> b) Line 15-Silver from Sâo Mateus to Vila Prudente.


Did you mean "from São Mateus to Jardim Colonial"?


----------



## 437.001

OOOPS said:


> Did you mean "from São Mateus to *Jardim Colonial*"?


 Fixed. 😅


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 5-Lilac*

According to the following article (thanks to Zaz965 and RMeier), line 5-Lilac will be extended two stations from its current southern end at Capâo Redondo.
The two stations have now the working names of Comendador Sant'Anna (which would be on a viaduct), and Jardim Ângela (which would be underground, and connected to a bus terminal).



Zaz965 said:


> Governo Doria anuncia extensão da Linha 5-Lilás até Jardim Ângela - Metrô CPTM
> 
> 
> Novo trecho do ramal de Metrô terá 4,33 km e duas estações que devem atrair cerca de 130 mil usuários. Estudos devem levar dois anos e construção da extensão está sendo negociada com a ViaMobilidade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metrocptm.com.br
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagem-3-jardim-angela.jpg (1024×356) (wordpress.com) (CLICK TO ENLARGE)


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL

Line 15-Silver

Jardim Colonial station* received environmental green light to operate.
The opening of the extension from Sâo Mateus to Jardim Colonial depends on the results of the test runs, but I guess it's a matter of weeks, at most.

Source: https://viatrolebus.com.br/2021/10/...ate-jardim-colonial-recebe-licenca-ambiental/


----------



## 437.001

*MONORAIL

Line 15-Silver*

New extension of line 15-Silver between Sâo Mateus and the new* Jardim Colonial station* to open next November 04 2021, according to the following article: 

*Estação Jardim Colonial do monotrilho será entregue no dia 4 - Via Trolebus*


----------



## 437.001

*METRO 

Line 4-Yellow*

According to this Instagram by Alexandre Baldy, secretary of metropolitan transports of Sâo Paulo, the extension of line 4-Yellow between Sâo Paulo-Morumbi and the new *Vila Sônia station* would open in December 2021, and test runs have already started:



RMeier said:


> View attachment 2258208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by Alexandre Baldy on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 6-Orange*

All stations are now in works.
Note there's been a station name change: the station formerly called "Angélica-Pacaembu" is now called "FAAP-Pacaembu".
Source: *Linha 6-Laranja de metrô - LinhaUni*

*State of the works:

Morro Grande depot* - _under construction_ (_*21.67%*_)
Domingos Vega shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*Brasilândia station* - under construction (*16.39%*)
Saldanha de Oliveira shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*Vila Cardoso station* - under construction (*0.24%*)
Felipe Mendes shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*Itaberaba-Hospital Vila Penteado station* - under construction (*3.96%*)
Phillipini shaft - under construction (0.53%)
*Joâo Paulo I station* - under construction (*15.45%*)
Simâo Velho shaft - under construction (1.37%)
*Freguesia do Ó station* - under construction (*12.20%*)
Tietê shaft - under construction (2.98%)
*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^river Tietê^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
Aquinos shaft - under construction (28.53%)
*Santa Marina station* - under construction (*25.95%*)
Sara de Souza shaft - under construction (8.86%)
*Água Branca station* - under construction (*27.43%*) - (future connection to CPTM line 7-Ruby)
Faustolo shaft - under construction (2.03%)
*SESC-Pompeia station* - under construction (*1.64%*)
Venâncio Aires shaft - under construction (0.23%)
*Perdizes station* - under construction (*1.84%*)
Joâo Ramalho shaft - under construction (1.64%)
*PUC-Cardoso de Almeida station* - under construction (*5.08%*)
Pacaembu shaft - under construction (32.60%)
Itápolis shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*FAAP-Pacaembu station* - under construction (*0.06%*) - (initially known as "Angélica-Pacaembu")
Mato Grosso shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*Higienópolis-Mackenzie station* - under construction (*0.10%*) - (future connection to metro line 4-Yellow)
Frei Caneca shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*14-bis station* - under construction (*0.05%*)
Almirante Marques shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*Bela Vista station* - under construction (*0.49%*)
Pedroso shaft - works not started (0.00%)
*Sâo Joaquim station* - under construction (*0.59%*) - (future connection to metro line 1-Blue)
Felício dos Santos shaft - works not started (0.00%)


----------



## 437.001

*News

METRO

Line 4-Yellow*

The extension of line 4-Yellow from Sâo Paulo-Morumbi to the new *Vila Sônia station* finally opened on December 17, 2021, with a limited timetable in the beginning, as usual in Sâo Paulo.
It is a rather large station, as it also has a bus terminal.








*Line 6-Orange*

On December 16, 2021, the *TBM started boring the tunnel* between the Tietê shaft, near the future Freguesia do Ó station, and the Felício dos Santos shaft, near Sâo Joaquim station on line 1-Blue (which will be the terminus for lilne 6-Orange).











============================================================



*CPTM

Line 9-Emerald*

The new *Joâo Dias station*, an infill station located between Granja Julieta and Santo Amaro, opened on November 05, 2021.


----------



## 437.001

*News

MONORAIL

Line 15-Silver*

Line 15-Silver to open extension from Sâo Mateus to its new terminus at* Jardim Colonial station* tomorrow December 29, 2021, with limited service, as usual with most openings in Sâo Paulo.

It will also be operated as a shuttle between those two stations, as the lack of a track switch after Jardim Colonial makes running trains from Jardim Colonial to Vila Prudente impossible until said track switch is ready.

Source: *Estação Jardim Colonial deve estrear com trem 'bate-e-volta' na próxima semana - Metrô CPTM (metrocptm.com.br)*


----------



## 437.001

*News

MONORAIL

Line 15-Silver*



437.001 said:


> Line 15-Silver to open extension from Sâo Mateus to its new terminus at* Jardim Colonial station* tomorrow December 29, 2021, with limited service, as usual with most openings in Sâo Paulo.


Now open.

*Estação Jardim Colonial da Linha 15-Prata de monotrilho será entregue nesta quarta (29) (diariodotransporte.com.br)*

*



*
On this graph, posted by *@Pereira's* on the Sâo Paulo infrastructure and transports subforum, you can tell the immediate plans for line 15-Silver.
From Vila Prudente it will be extended to Ipiranga (connection with CPTM line 10-Turquoise, and in the future also with metro line 5-Lilac), while from Jardim Colonial it will be extended to Boa Esperança and Jacu-Pêssego.


----------



## 437.001

What next?

*1) Metro Line 6-Orange from Brasilândia to Sâo Joaquim*, via Água Branca (CPTM lines 7-Ruby, 8-Diamond) and Higienópilis-Mackenzie (Metro line 4-Yellow), 15 stations, under construction.
*2) Metro Line 2-Green from Vila Prudente to Penha*, 8 stations, under construction.
*3) Monorail Line 17-Gold from Morumbi to Aeroporto-Congonhas and Washington Luís* via Campo Belo (Metro line 5-Lilac), 8 stations, under construction.
*4) CPTM Line 9-Emerald from Mendes-Vila Natal to Varginha*, 1 station, under construction.








And then, after that...

*a) Metro Line 5-Lilac from Capâo Redondo to Jardim Ângela*, 2 stations.
*b) New Metro Line 19-Sky-blue from Anhangabaú to Bosque Maia*, via Sâo Bento (Metro line 1-Blue), and Dutra (Metro line 2-Green), 15 stations.
*c) New Metro Line 20-Pink from Santa Marina to Sâo Judas*, via Lapa (CPTM lines 7-Ruby, 8-Diamond), Faria Lima (metro line 4-Yellow), Moema (Metro line 5-Lilac), 17 stations.
*d) Monorail Line 15-Silver from Jardim Colonial to Jacu-Pêssego and from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga* (CPTM line 10-Turquoise, Metro line 5-Lilac), 3 stations (2 Jacu-Pêssego+1 Ipiranga).
*e) Metro Line 5-Lilac from Chácara Klabin to Ipiranga* (Monorail line 16-Silver, CPTM line 10-Turquoise), 3 stations.
*f) Metro Line 2-Green from Penha to Dutra* (Metro line 19-Sky-blue), via Tiquatira-Gabriela Mistral (CPTM lines 12-Sapphire, 13-Jade), 5 stations.
*g) CPTM Line 13-Jade from Engenheiro Goulart to Tiquatira-Gabriela Mistral*, 1 infill station, *shared with Line 12-Sapphire*.
*h) Metro Line 4-Yellow from Vila Sônia to Taboâo da Serra*, 2 stations.
*i) New Metro Line 16-Purple from Oscar Freire to Jardim Brasilia*, via Paraíso (Metro lines 1-Blue, 2-Green), Sâo Carlos (new infill station on CPTM line 10-Turquoise), Anália Franco (Metro line 2-Green), 21 stations.


----------



## Pereira's

5) *CPTM Line 13-Jade from Luz to Barra Funda*






CPTM anuncia obras para extensão da Linha 13-Jade até a Barra Funda | CPTM


No valor de R$ 158 milhões, o contrato prevê projeto executivo, fornecimento e implantação dos sistemas




www.cptm.sp.gov.br


----------



## juniormoc

Notice of more bus timetable options for public passenger transport in the city of São Paulo EMTU.

EMTU lines that connect Cotia to Barueri and Jandira receive more buses and an addition of 20 trips

The EMTU - Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos de São Paulo determined, as of this Wednesday (16/02), an increase in the number of buses and intercity trips on two lines that connect Barueri and Jandira to the Metropolitan Terminal of Cotia.

Line 247 - Barueri (Aldeia Da Serra) / Cotia (Terminal Metropolitano De Cotia) received one more bus for the operation and 247VP1 Jandira (Jardim Alvorada) / Cotia (Terminal Metropolitano De Cotia) will have 3 more buses in the fleet.

Each of the lines, operated by Consórcio Anhanguera, will receive ten more trips per business day. The increase in departures will benefit around 11,000 passengers daily.

The rescheduling was defined based on the daily monitoring carried out by the EMTU inspection sector, together with information obtained from the company's Management and Supervision Center, which monitors the operation of intercity buses in real time.

Additional information about the new line schedules can be obtained on the website emtu.sp.gov.br or on the EMTU Official app, available for iOS and Android.

About EMTU - Linked to the Secretariat of Metropolitan Transport, the Metropolitan Company of Urban Transport of São Paulo (EMTU) is controlled by the Government of São Paulo. It supervises and regulates low and medium capacity metropolitan transport in the five metropolitan regions of the State: São Paulo, Campinas, Sorocaba, Baixada Santista and Vale do Paraíba / Litoral Norte. Together, the areas add up to 134 municipalities.


----------



## 437.001

*METRO

Line 6-Orange* 

There was an unfortunate accident in the works of line 6.
When the TBM was reaching the Tietê shaft, there was a flooding caused by a sinkhole after a sewer above the line 6 tunnel broke, resulting in the flooding of the tunnel, the Aquinos shaft, and the Tietê shaft... in sewage "water" (ewwwww).
The TBM has had its electronic composants put out of order.


----------



## Zaz965

vila mariana bus terminal integrated to vila mariana subway station


----------



## Zaz965

new visual communication in saude station. line 1 

























Estação Saúde 'Ultrafarma' começa a receber nova comunicação visual - Metrô CPTM


Após o repasse dos direitos de nomeação da estação Saúde para a rede de farmácias Ultrafarma, a comunicação visual da estação está sendo gradualmente alterada




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Zaz965

joão dias station, line 9
















SAO PAULO | Projects & Construction


Rebouças 3535 Construction finished http://aflalogasperini.com.br/blog/project/reboucas-3535/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

train hits platform in julio prestes station, line 8









the train hit this structure
















Trem da Linha 8-Diamante atinge plataforma na estação Júlio Prestes - Metrô CPTM


Composição operada pela ViaMobilidade ultrapassou ponto de parada e derrubou parte do concreto da plataforma. Segundo informações preliminares, duas pessoas se feriram sem gravidade




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Zaz965

future rolling stock for line 17






















Até então "lenda urbana", primeiro monotrilho da Linha 17-Ouro é apresentado - Metrô CPTM


Novas composições fabricadas pela chinesa BYD irão operar sem a presença de condutor. Um sistema de baterias poderá movimentar os trens em caso de falta de energia




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Zaz965




----------



## 437.001

*News

Metro Line 5-Lilac:* 
-*Santo Amaro station*, one of the main and busiest interchange stations in the city, has finally got its platform screen doors, *which makes line 5-Lilac the third line with all of its stations having platform doors* (after metro line 4-Yellow and monorail line 15-Silver).

*Metro Line 1-Blue:* 
-Platform screen doors are being installed at *Jabaquara station* and at *Tucuruvi station*, the two termini (and very busy) stations of the line.

*Metro Line 4-Yellow:* 
-A new escalator is being installed at *Pinheiros station*, one of the busiest interchange stations of the whole city, to make it cope better with the huge passenger flow. They should be ready in April.

*Metro Line 3-Red/CPTM lines 7-Ruby and 8-Diamond:*
-*Palmeiras-Barra Funda station* is undergoing an upgrade.

Source:


----------



## Zaz965

saúde station, line 1


----------



## Jim856796

*São Paulo Metro announces new Line 16-Violet*
The new Line 16-Violet was announced last month by Silvani Pereira, the CEO of São Paulo Metro, at the 22nd NT Expo, Negócios nos Trilhos. The 21.8 kn line will feature 21 stations and is expected to cost 18.906bn ($US 3.82bn). Estimated opening date is 2034. Live 16-Violet will have interchanges with Line 4-Yellow (at Oscar Friere station), Line 2-Green (at Paraíso and Anália Franco stations), and Line 10-Turquoise (at São Carlos station), and will ease congestion on the city's other urban rail lines like 3-Red, 11-Coral, and 15-Silver.

Source: International Railway Journal.

I have just one little problem: I think this old map of the future São Paulo Metro had the Orange Line eventually use part of this corridor. Plus, I was thinking the next SP Metro Line to be proposed would be mostly north of the Tietê River.


----------



## Pereira's

edit


----------



## paulista1978

Repeated


----------



## HRLR

Vila Sônia station, which was opened on December 2021, in full-time at last.









-------------



São Paulo state gives green light for study to extend metro line - BNamericas

Brazil's São Paulo state has authorized a study to structure the extension of metro line No. 4, or Linha Amarela as it is known in Portuguese.
The extension of the line will involve building a new 3.3km stretch and two new stations, Dumont Villares and Taboão da Serra. The study is expected to be completed by the end of this year, the state government said in a statement.
The study will be conducted by ViaQuatro, the concessionaire that operates line No. 4, with the start of works on the extension penciled in for 2024, a state government spokesperson told BNamericas.
The price of the project has not been given, but all costs of extending the line will be assumed by the concessionaire and its current concession contract would probably be amended, the spokesperson added.
Currently, the 12.8km line has 11 stations, running from Luz station in the center of the state capital to Vila Sônia in the west.
ViaQuatro, controlled by CCR (75%), Mitsui & Co Ltda (10%) and RuasInvest (15%), signed the PPP contract to operate line No. 4 in 2006 for a period of 30 years.


----------



## Zaz965

line 1 between armenia and tiete stations








dronefabiano68








AMÉRICA LATINA | Skylines (7 fotos/post)


Al frente del Hotel Los Tajibos(donde se ve el ovalo/rotonda) hay un terreno muy grande que estan por hacer algo, yo cuando fui habia una concesionaria de autos creo, alguien sabe que van a hacer?. Por ahora sigue siendo un misterio, lo único que se sabe a través de una nota en el diario es...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

vila matilde station, line 3
















Instalação de 88 fachadas de portas de plataforma no Metrô só deve ser concluída em 2025 - Metrô CPTM


Contrato com o consórcio Kobra teve o prazo de execução postergado em 14 meses após adiamentos causados por imbróglio judicial




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Stuu

HRLR said:


> Currently, the 12.8km line has 11 stations, running from Luz station in the center of the state capital to Vila Sônia in the west.


Are there any plans to extend the line north from Luz?


----------



## 437.001

Stuu said:


> Are there any plans to extend the line north from Luz?


Not in the short or mid term.
There used to be plans to extend it eastbound (to Nordestina via Tiquatira), but those were shelved.
There is another line that will run close to Luz station and will go to the northeast, that will be line 19 (Anhangabaú-Sâo Bento-Vila Maria-Dutra-Guarulhos-Bosque Maia).


----------



## Zaz965

one more video about vila sonia station line 4


----------



## glksc




----------



## AlfreddoVeg

Aerial view showing the progress of works on Line 17 (monorail), between Line 9 and Pinheiros river.


----------



## Zaz965

corinthians itaquera station, line 3










https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metr%C3%B4_de_S%C3%A3o_Paulo


----------



## Zaz965

barra funda station, line 3
















STJ nega possível culpa do Metrô em queda de passageira na via em 2010 - Metrô CPTM


Acidente ocorreu na estação Palmeiras-Barra Funda após sofrer um mal súbito na plataforma e ser vitimada por um trem




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## AlfreddoVeg

Very fresh! Several lines and trains shown in this video


----------



## Zaz965

line 3 between bresser-mooca and belem stations
















Metrô estuda implantar sistema para detectar interferências na via - Metrô CPTM


Novo sistema de sensoriamento remoto por fibra óptica permitirá a detecção de objetos, pessoas e eventos nas vias. As empresas interessadas deverão implantar suas propostas dentro de 150 dias




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Zaz965

capão redondo subway depot, line 5








work drone


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼
Where would the extension to Jardim Ângela depart from, the left, or the right of the depot?


----------



## jamesfluker

437.001 said:


> *METRO
> 
> Line 6-Orange*
> 
> There was an unfortunate accident in the works of line 6.
> When the TBM was reaching the Tietê shaft, there was a flooding caused by a sinkhole after a sewer above the line 6 tunnel broke, resulting in the flooding of the tunnel, the Aquinos shaft, and the Tietê shaft... in sewage "water" (ewwwww).
> The TBM has had its electronic composants put out of order.


Ewwww


----------



## OOOPS

437.001 said:


> 🔼 🔼 🔼
> Where would the extension to Jardim Ângela depart from, the left, or the right of the depot?


From the two leftmost tracks, since they are the main line tracks.


----------



## Zaz965

santos imigrantes station, line 2









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067149139111231494


----------



## Zaz965

platform screen doors in jabaquara station, line 1


----------



## Zaz965

new train for the lines 8 and 9
















ViaMobilidade | Linha 8-Diamante


Em 2052 não vai ter nem pó dos 5400 mais kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, então vão devolver o que amados? Pela lógica ela teria que devolver, mas os trens dessa série já vão morrer antes de 2025 pelo jeito Bem, a série MP54 (TUE fabricado na década de 1910 para os serviços suburbanos de Philadelphia) rodaram...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

jardim são paulo station, line 1
















Metrô planeja operar Linha 1-Azul com CBTC em dias úteis já a partir de agosto - Metrô CPTM


Sistema de sinalização e controle de trens tem demonstrado bons resultados aos fins de semana, como o site constatou




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Zaz965

giovanni gronchi station, line 5
Como os deuses olham a Sao Paulo (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## AlfreddoVeg

Video showing a ride on metro lines 2 and 5. 
These lines are operated by different companies. Line 2 by Cia do Metrô (CMSP) and line 5 by ViaMobilidade, with subtle difference on speeches and visual communication


----------



## Zaz965

@437.001, take a look at these photos  
santos imigrantes station, line 2








by Metrolino









by Metrolino









by Metrolino

chacara klabin station, line 2








by Metrolino









by Metrolino


----------



## Zaz965

left: guido caloi subway depot line 5
right: capão redondo subway depot line 5
source: google


----------



## AlfreddoVeg

*Ride on Metro line 2 and conection to (Expresso Tiradentes) BRT *


----------



## Zaz965

@437.001, take a look at republica station line 3 in 1991






some stations line 3 in 1991


----------



## OOOPS

OOOPS said:


> ABC (or ABCD) region is served by line 10. It's the initials of its main cities: Santo *A*ndré, São *B*ernardo do Campo, São *C*aetano do Sul and *D*iadema, but it also includes Mauá, Ribeirão Pires and Rio Grande da Serra.
> 
> Network in operation or under construction (dashed lines). Line 2 extension to Dutra is also under construction, not shown here, and lines with a solid white strip are limited services. Own work [click to enlarge]:
> View attachment 1397684
> 
> 
> Below is a fast edition I've just made to show proprosed extensions [click to enlarge]:
> View attachment 1397804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: in both maps I've forgotten to draw line 17, which is under construction between Morumbi (line 9), Campo Belo (line 5) and Congonhas Airport. Future planned extensions of this line aims to connect line 1 at Jabaquara to line 4 at São Paulo-Morumbi (three stations in the same line with Morumbi in the name will lead to some confusion....). UrbanRail includes this line on its site: UrbanRail.Net > South America > Brazil > São Paulo Metro


Updating these maps, own work

Network in operation









With under construction and project:


----------



## AlfreddoVeg




----------



## DiogoBaptista

Zaz965 said:


> platform screen doors in jabaquara station, line 1


Terrible, the doors are not working properly


----------



## OOOPS

DiogoBaptista said:


> Terrible, the doors are not working properly


Video's title says in Portuguese "Platform Doors under testing at Jabaquara station, Line 1-Blue", and at @01:50 there's a notice over a module of the PSD where it's written "em implantação/under setting up". It's not a surprise they aren't working properly, since tests are done to make them work properly.

Also, in the video line is running with fixed-block signalling from the 70s (which is being phased out in favour of CBTC), so some workarounds (COPPILOT) were done to make these doors work. These PSDs are native only with CBTC.

Videos below show PSDs working with CBTC:


----------



## Zaz965

tunnel between Santos-Imigrantes and Alto do Ipiranga, line 2


----------



## Zaz965

tunnel connecting Consolação and Paulista stations 
















Estações do Metrô de São Paulo são fechadas devido a manifestações neste domingo (12)


Objetivo é o direcionamento do fluxo de passageiros JESSICA MARQUES O Metrô de São Paulo informou que algumas estações estarão fechadas neste domingo, 12 de setembro de 2021, devido às manifestaçõe…




diariodotransporte.com.br














Metrô conclui recolocação de esteiras e libera túnel entre as estações Paulista e Consolação - Metrô CPTM


Trabalhos deveriam ter se estendido até o final de janeiro, mas companhia conseguiu entregar espaço nesta sexta-feira (10)




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Lorezo

*From Paulista Ave. to Guarulhos Intl. Airport by L4 and L13 *_(Airport Express)_ f*or US$ 0.83*


----------

